#  >  > Banal Banter >  >  > The Games Room >  >  Change a Letter - 5 letter words

## barbaro

I like the "Change a Letter" thread but with only 3 letters, we often get repeats and it seems limited.  So here is a "Change a Letter" for five letter words.  To begin:


begin

----------


## barbaro

began

----------


## barbaro

beans

----------


## Lambik

Snake (Black Snake Moan/Samuel L. Jackson)

----------


## barbaro

snack - (n.) a small meal

----------


## good2bhappy

sneak

----------


## Fuzzy Bob

Steak

----------


## barbaro

steak

----------


## nidhogg

steal

----------


## Fuzzy Bob

Steel

----------


## barbaro

stale

----------


## nidhogg

Style

----------


## good2bhappy

spelt

----------


## barbaro

smelt - past simple of v. to smell

----------


## reinvented

smote- as in i chinned hoim

----------


## good2bhappy

motel

----------


## reinvented

lemon

----------


## barbaro

money

----------


## Fuzzy Bob

Honey

----------


## barbaro

boney

----------


## reinvented

bonny as in a polite eu-fan-ism for fat [at][at][at][at]

----------


## Lambik

Sonny ( Sonny Boy)

----------


## barbaro

sunny

----------


## Lambik

Bunny ( The Bugs Bunny Show)

----------


## barbaro

runny

----------


## shuggy

funny

----------


## Fuzzy Bob

Fanny

----------


## Tom O

nancy - slang

----------


## barbaro

nanny

----------


## Lambik

Danny ( urban for an amazing guy)

----------


## nidhogg

Randy (brit for horny)

----------


## reinvented

mandy a slappers name short for amanda

----------


## barbaro

Mindy - a womans' name

----------


## Loombucket

Windy - Early brit slang for frightened/scared

----------


## nidhogg

Dying - maybe lots tonight

----------


## TizMe

dingo - ate my baby

----------


## Tom O

grind

----------


## barbaro

grand

----------


## nidhogg

range

----------


## Lambik

Gears (Gears Of War)

----------


## davearn

Stage - all the world's a .....

----------


## barbaro

state

----------


## reinvented

taser

----------


## barbaro

laser

----------


## reinvented

lease

----------


## barbaro

sales - to conduct a sales; to work in "sales."

----------


## shuggy

glass

----------


## TizMe

lassi - yoghurt drink

----------


## Tom O

slain

----------


## Bogso

lanes

----------


## Tom O

lines

----------


## Bogso

nosey

----------


## Bogso

lol....sorry was looking further up the thread...

----------


## Bogso

I'll start again.... Nails

----------


## Tom O

snail

----------


## Lambik

> snail


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Change a letter not the emplacement please

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Nails

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Rails ( Queen Of The Rails/Nick Cave)

----------


## TizMe

sails

----------


## barbaro

fails - 3rd person singular of verb 'to fail'

----------


## crispie

foils -- as in "What did one leftover say to the other leftover?" -- "Foiled again !"

----------


## reinvented

sligo

irish bog trotter town

----------


## crispie

goals - that we pursue or kick

----------


## reinvented

solar as in french rapper

----------


## barbaro

loans - plural of the v. and the n. of 'loan'

----------


## reinvented

koans  zen riddles

----------


## crispie

moans ... the sounds Mona makes

----------


## barbaro

snake

----------


## crispie

Looks like Milkman and I posted simultaneously ...

----------


## reinvented

leans like the tower of pizza

and

foams at the mouth

take yer pick chaps

----------


## crispie

leaks ... like my toilet's doing right now  :Sad:

----------


## reinvented

peals an orange

----------


## crispie

Erm ... it's bells that peal, or laughter




spell  :Smile:

----------


## reinvented

leaps

though bells peeled (peels peeling) still if i was wrong you obviously knew what i meant, im off to ajarn for spelling lessons

----------


## crispie

Mai pen rai




sleep

----------


## reinvented

feels dirty nois boobies

----------


## crispie

leers ... at noi

----------


## shuggy

reals

----------


## reinvented

sneers at the request foor 2000thb short time

oops 6 fucked that up

----------


## shuggy

nears

----------


## Bogso

rears

----------


## shuggy

tears

----------


## Loombucket

Fears - as in tears for

----------


## Tom O

pears

----------


## Bogso

raise

----------


## barbaro

rains - it 'rains'

----------


## TizMe

reins - the reins of Thailand government are pretty much fucked up.

----------


## Lambik

Brine ( A Smell Of Honey, A Swallow Of .....)

----------


## barbaro

brain

----------


## TizMe

brink - Thailand's on the ...

----------


## jandajoy

drink...................it's best.

----------


## shuggy

drunk..........just about :Smile:

----------


## barbaro

drank

----------


## TizMe

prank

----------


## Tom O

crank

----------


## TizMe

crane

----------


## davearn

clean - the pipes

----------


## Loombucket

Learn - the study of life

----------


## davearn

plane - as in none flying from BKK

----------


## Lambik

Plain ( A ..... Song/D.W.Griffith)

----------


## TizMe

Nepal - Maybe a better place to be that Thailand

----------


## shuggy

eland.........type of antelope from Africa

----------


## TizMe

deals -

----------


## barbaro

sleak

----------


## shuggy

steak

----------


## TizMe

stead - hopefully not where the steak comes from.

----------


## Loombucket

Tears - that salty stuff that says something is wrong.

----------


## TizMe

streak - running about naked.

----------


## barbaro

stream..........

----------


## Lambik

> Tears - that salty stuff that says something is wrong.


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Years ( Golden ...../David Bowie)

----------


## barbaro

bears - plural of the animal 'bear'

----------


## Loombucket

Spear - Part of the vegetable known as Asparagus. Used by knights and ethnic tribes, for years, to kill food, pests and people. *Note*. See also Roger Spear, formerly of the Bonzo Dog (Do Dah) Band and the Giant Kinetic Wardrobe.

----------


## TizMe

pearl - necklace

----------


## Lambik

Relay ( The Wild West .....)

----------


## reinvented

rally

----------


## shuggy

sally

----------


## Jesus Jones

Tally

----------


## Bogso

wally - where is he?

----------


## Tom O

alley

----------


## shuggy

layer

----------


## barbaro

layed........

----------


## Bogso

lamed

----------


## Tom O

camel

----------


## TizMe

meals

----------


## Lambik

Smell ( That ...../Lynyrd Skynyrd)

----------


## reinvented

smelt as in slag

----------


## barbaro

tamed...........

----------


## reinvented

> tamed...........


wher did you gat d and a

medal

----------


## barbaro

^ Apologies.  I missed the last post.  

I'll follow "medal" xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

maple

----------


## reinvented

plane

----------


## Cujo

plant

----------


## barbaro

plans.......

----------


## reinvented

clans

----------


## barbaro

slack......

----------


## good2bhappy

smack

----------


## barbaro

stack - (v. and n.)

----------


## Cujo

stick

----------


## barbaro

stock - (v., n.)

----------


## Fuzzy Bob

Shock

----------


## barbaro

socks

----------


## Cujo

sacks

----------


## shuggy

racks

----------


## Tom O

crack

----------


## shuggy

track

----------


## TizMe

trace

----------


## shuggy

pacer

----------


## Tom O

racer

----------


## barbaro

tacks.....

----------


## Loombucket

Packs -  packages of things like lunches or wardrobes. Also an incorrect spelling of the Roman word for peace.

----------


## Lambik

Jacks ( a set of ...../playground game)

----------


## Cujo

slacks

----------


## barbaro

blacks - as in people

----------


## nidhogg

> slacks


 




> blacks


 
Oiy!!!!


* 5 letter words !!!!!!*

----------


## nidhogg

to get us back on track - last valid entry "Jacks" by Lambik, so:

lacks

----------


## barbaro

jacks - (n.) they are used to raise vehicles to change a tire.

----------


## good2bhappy

how do you go from "racer to tacks"?

----------


## Sputnik

> jacks - (n.) they are used to raise vehicles to change a tire.


packs

----------


## barbaro

lacks - plural and 3rd person singular of 'to lack'

----------


## Fuzzy Bob

licks

----------


## Loombucket

Locks - A hairy gate, used in guns, to allow boats to go up and down cannals.

----------


## barbaro

cocks - plural of a mail chicken

----------


## Lambik

Socks ( "It will knock your ..... off")

----------


## Warwick

soaks

----------


## barbaro

skoal - the name of a brand of chewing tabacco, and the name of this company

----------


## Warwick

.....er 'shoal'. But I thought we were only changing one letter at a time.

----------


## barbaro

shale (n.).......(yes, one letter at a time).

----------


## Warwick

^ OIC 

heats

----------


## Loombucket

Keats - The Poet.

----------


## Bogso

sheat

----------


## Tom O

sheet

----------


## barbaro

sheep........

----------


## Lambik

Heath ( ..... forest  )

----------


## TizMe

sheep->Heath = fail....

How about**:
peeps

----------


## Warwick

speed

----------


## barbaro

spedo - type of underwear or swim shorts

----------


## Warwick

I think it's 'Speedo' but never mind.

Paul Gadd and Michael Jackson - pedos

----------


## TizMe

spade

----------


## Warwick

spate

----------


## barbaro

slate.......

----------


## Warwick

steal

----------


## Fuzzy Bob

steel

----------


## Warwick

sleet 

What's the weather like in the UK. Is it going to be white Christmas?

----------


## Tom O

sleep

----------


## Fuzzy Bob

sloep (A kind of boat)

----------


## Spin

Sloop....a kind of boat

----------


## Tom O

stoop

----------


## Fuzzy Bob

stool

----------


## Tom O

Stole

----------


## Fuzzy Bob

stale

----------


## Tom O

scale

----------


## Fuzzy Bob

scald

----------


## Tom O

laced

----------


## Fuzzy Bob

laged

----------


## Tom O

glide

----------


## Fuzzy Bob

slide

----------


## Tom O

slime

----------


## Fuzzy Bob

clime

----------


## Tom O

climb

----------


## barbaro

leeds - a city in Britian

----------


## maahuanao

bleed

----------


## Tom O

bleep :ourrules:

----------


## Lambik

Sleep ( The Big ...../Humphrey Bogart)

----------


## TizMe

peals

----------


## barbaro

sleep....

----------


## barbaro

sheet ......

----------


## Fondles

shite

----------


## shuggy

shine

----------


## Loombucket

Shrine - sort of inglenook fireplace, without the fireplace, and a stautue or tway.

----------


## Lambik

> Shrine - sort of inglenook fireplace, without the fireplace, and a stautue or tway.


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
5 not 6  Loombucket
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

shine
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Shiny ( ..... Happy People/R.E.M.)

----------


## barbaro

shins - plural of body part 'shin'

----------


## shuggy

spins

----------


## TizMe

> sleep....





> sheet .


?

Spine

----------


## shuggy

pints

----------


## Fuzzy Bob

Pinto

----------


## shuggy

toxin

----------


## Lambik

Toxic ( The ..... Avenger)

----------


## barbaro

coxic - the medical term for 'tailbone'

----------


## keda

colic

----------


## barbaro

click

----------


## shuggy

flick

----------


## Wallalai

cliff

----------


## shuggy

folic

----------


## TizMe

coils

----------


## beano

slick

----------


## Fondles

slack

----------


## Tom O

class

----------


## barbaro

snack

----------


## Tom O

snake

----------


## Fondles

naked

----------


## barbaro

caned

----------


## Bogso

lance

----------


## keda

canoe

----------


## keda

that was a close one...i did _canoe_ after _caned_, missed your _lance,_ but it still fitted.')

scone

----------


## Bogso

nonce

----------


## barbaro

neons

----------


## keda

noose

----------


## Loombucket

Nosey

----------


## vince topdog

dosey

----------


## Lambik

Dopey ( Bashful, Doc,* .....*, Grumpy, Happy, Sleepy and Sneezy)

----------


## keda

yodel

----------


## Rural Surin

dolly

----------


## shuggy

oddly

----------


## barbaro

doodle

----------


## Rural Surin

^ huh...??? :ourrules:

----------


## keda

^240^
doily

----------


## shuggy

hyoid

----------


## Lambik

Hydro ( Scottish ..... Electric )

----------


## shuggy

Hydra

----------


## Loombucket

Hedra

----------


## Lambik

Dread ( Natty ...../Bob Marley and the Wailers)

----------


## Loombucket

Bread - A bakery product

----------


## keda

ready - prepared

----------


## barbaro

reads - 3rd person singular of v. 'to read'

----------


## shuggy

beads

----------


## keda

sabre

----------


## Tom O

beard

----------


## barbaro

bears - plural of the animal 'bear'

----------


## Lambik

Smear ( General Motors ..... campaign against Ralph Nader )

----------


## TizMe

reads

----------


## Rural Surin

rears

----------


## barbaro

scare - v. to scare

----------


## Lambik

Cared (I Didn't Know You ...../Stephen Rea)

----------


## Rural Surin

dread

----------


## barbaro

dream

----------


## Rural Surin

realm

----------


## shuggy

alarm

----------


## TizMe

moral

----------


## shuggy

roman

----------


## keda

moner

----------


## Loombucket

money

----------


## Lambik

Honey (" No Money No .....")

----------


## barbaro

Homey - slang for friend or buddy.

----------


## keda

hymen

----------


## TizMe

Hemin - something to do with blood

----------


## barbaro

mines - plural of the word (n.) 'mine' that has metals/gold. Also, explosives.

----------


## Lambik

Smile ( Mona Lisa ..... )

----------


## keda

means

----------


## barbaro

meats - plural of 'meat'.  Yes, you can occasionally add an "s" at the end of meat.

----------


## keda

meaty

----------


## shuggy

teams

----------


## Wallalai

taste

----------


## keda

toast

----------


## barbaro

roast

----------


## TizMe

boast

----------


## Tom O

boost

----------


## Rural Surin

boobs

----------


## Tom O

books

----------


## Fuzzy Bob

fooks

----------


## Rural Surin

kooks

----------


## Tom O

kooky

----------


## Rural Surin

Kyoto

----------


## Tom O

hooky

----------


## Fuzzy Bob

Nooky

----------


## Tom O

Honky

----------


## barbaro

honey

----------


## Lambik

Hyena ( the stripped  ..... and the brown .....)

----------


## keda

enjoy

----------


## Rural Surin

envoy

----------


## shuggy

voyer

----------


## keda

rover

----------


## Tom O

lover

----------


## Lizara

loser.

----------


## barbaro

solar

----------


## aijin

polar

----------


## barbaro

molar - singular for the teeth near the back of a humans mouth.

----------


## aijin

realm- somebody's kingdom

----------


## Tom O

dream

----------


## barbaro

reads - 3rd person singular of the verb 'to read'

----------


## Tom O

reeds

----------


## barbaro

leeds - a town in England

----------


## Tom O

leads

----------


## Loombucket

Leaks - those green veg things that grow where taps drip.

----------


## keda

sleek

----------


## Lambik

Heels ( Head Over ..... In Love)

----------


## Lizara

shale.

----------


## barbaro

shade

----------


## Lizara

hazes.

----------


## shuggy

hales

----------


## Tom O

hates

----------


## barbaro

mates - as in friends

----------


## Tom O

dates

----------


## barbaro

dames - as in ladies

----------


## TizMe

Midas - the touch

----------


## Fuzzy Bob

Sadam - Did the dangle

----------


## Lizara

dames.

----------


## Fuzzy Bob

Ramed  :cmn:

----------


## barbaro

tamed - as in past simple of 'to tame' a lion

----------


## Lambik

Medal ( A ..... For Benny/Dorothy Lamour)

----------


## barbaro

metal - the metal substance

----------


## Lizara

meals.

----------


## barbaro

steam

----------


## Lizara

meets

----------


## barbaro

teams - plural of 'team'

----------


## Lizara

motes.

----------


## barbaro

notes - as in 'to take notes'

----------


## Lambik

Votes (McCain  was defeated by 7.4 million .....)

----------


## keda

toned - as in toned down

----------


## TizMe

Teton - A Sioux Indian

----------


## barbaro

toned - to be toned

----------


## Lizara

donut.

----------


## barbaro

doubt

----------


## shuggy

about

----------


## keda

boast

----------


## Kikiat2009

roast

----------


## keda

store

----------


## Loombucket

snore

----------


## shuggy

snort

----------


## Lizara

short.

----------


## keda

rosta

----------


## TizMe

> toned -





> Teton -





> toned -


Is that allowed?  :ourrules:

----------


## TizMe

boast

----------


## barbaro

coast

----------


## Lizara

moats.

----------


## Loombucket

boats

----------


## keda

> Originally Posted by keda
> 
> toned -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I noticed that but let it pass, he delivers the milk. :Wink:

----------


## keda

baits

----------


## barbaro

stain

----------


## Lambik

> Originally Posted by TizMe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by keda
> ...



Actually :
334 : Votes-Lambik
335 : Toned-keda
 :mid: 

But we go on :

Stain (355)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Stand ( one night .....)

----------


## barbaro

sands - plural of sand, and used to name certain places

----------


## Rural Surin

stand

----------


## barbaro

danes - plural for people from Denmark

----------


## TizMe

> Stand





> sands





> stand


Here we go again...

----------


## TizMe

sends

----------


## keda

snare - close to snarl but not quite

----------


## keda

crossed post, allows edit then freezes...

...dines

----------


## good2bhappy

dries

----------


## barbaro

rines - plural of a rine, that certain fruits have

----------


## keda

^ do you mean rind?

brine

----------


## Loombucket

urine - an earlier drink

----------


## Lambik

Siren ( Song to the ...../Tim Buckley)

----------


## TizMe

rings

----------


## barbaro

grind - as in 'to grind' something up

----------


## Rural Surin

grain

----------


## barbaro

train

----------


## keda

nadir

----------


## Gabriel

randy

----------


## keda

dandy

----------


## TizMe

Sandy

----------


## kwai73

bandy

----------


## Lambik

Bands (military .... and corps of drums)

----------


## keda

brand

----------


## Rural Surin

drain

----------


## barbaro

brain....

----------


## keda

brawn

----------


## Bones

drawn

----------


## Lambik

Prawn ( North Sea ..... Cocktail)

----------


## boatboy

warps

----------


## barbaro

wasps

----------


## boatboy

spawn

----------


## barbaro

Spain - as in the country

----------


## keda

spank

----------


## Loombucket

speak

----------


## Fondles

steak.

----------


## whosyadaddy

tears

----------


## keda

reset

----------


## Lambik

Tease ( Lingeries and toys to ..... and please)

----------


## nidhogg

Terse.  (Nuff said).

----------


## barbaro

tears

----------


## Kikiat2009

fears

----------


## Kikiat2009

rears

----------


## TizMe

tears

----------


## Kikiat2009

we done that one already ^

----------


## Kikiat2009

let's forget you posted that and we'll continue 

roars

----------


## TizMe

roams

----------


## Loombucket

Roads - go ever on and on.

----------


## keda

broad

----------


## Lambik

Brand ( ..... New Cadillac/Vince Taylor)

----------


## keda

braid

----------


## Rural Surin

bared

----------


## davearn

dream

----------


## barbaro

dread - as in 'to dread' something.

----------


## vince topdog

barge

----------


## barbaro

large

----------


## TizMe

sarge

----------


## Loombucket

Marge - slang for 'butter substitute'.

----------


## Lambik

Gleam ( A rose in her hair, a ..... in her eyes)

----------


## barbaro

glare

----------


## TizMe

great

----------


## boatboy

treat

----------


## keda

tread

----------


## phuketbound

dread

----------


## Lambik

Ready ( ..... To Wear/Robert Altman)

----------


## keda

tardy

----------


## TizMe

Tandy -

----------


## barbaro

Dandy - as in very good. slang.

----------


## shuggy

sandy

----------


## keda

yawns

----------


## barbaro

fawns - 3rd person singular of 'to fawn'

----------


## TizMe

lawns - lots of mowing to do.

----------


## Tom O

walls

----------


## boatboy

stall

----------


## Tom O

least

----------


## keda

style

----------


## Tom O

testy

----------


## Loombucket

zesty

----------


## TizMe

zests

----------


## Lambik

Tests ( surveys and ..... )

----------


## keda

teats

----------


## barbaro

beats - 3rd person singular of the verb 'to beat'

----------


## TizMe

bears

----------


## keda

sober

----------


## TizMe

roses

----------


## Lambik

Rises ( The Sun Also ..... )

----------


## barbaro

sizes - plural of the word 'size'

----------


## TizMe

sites

----------


## nidhogg

exits   (ways out)

----------


## keda

taxes

----------


## Chili Pepper

stale

----------


## barbaro

state - as in nation 'state' or 'state' of mind, or to 'state' something as in say something

----------


## phuketbound

start -  as in start a car, or start the race.

----------


## Lambik

Stars ( Under Western ...../Roy Rogers-Smiley Burnette)

----------


## barbaro

stare - as in 'to stare' at something with your eyes.

----------


## TizMe

rests -

----------


## Lambik

Store ( Trouble in ...../Norman Wisdom)

----------


## barbaro

snore - as in 'to snore'

----------


## TizMe

snort - oink oink

----------


## Tom O

storm

----------


## Chili Pepper

torso

----------


## Lambik

Sport ( Man's Favorite ..... ?/Rock Hudson)

----------


## TizMe

spore

----------


## boatboy

spoke

----------


## TizMe

poker

----------


## Lambik

Power ( The ..... And The Glory/Spencer Tracy)

----------


## boatboy

Tower

----------


## barbaro

lower - as in to be 'lower' than something.

----------


## TizMe

bower - bird in oz

----------


## Chili Pepper

cower - to hide away from something

----------


## keda

crown

----------


## Loombucket

Rowan

----------


## Lambik

Woman ( The ..... In Red/Barbara Stanwyck)

----------


## TizMe

Women - more than one

----------


## nedwalk

meows -cats cry

----------


## Lambik

Smoke ( Apache War ...../Gilbert Roland)

----------


## barbaro

stoke - as in 'stoke a fire'

----------


## keda

steak

----------


## TizMe

terak

----------


## keda

stark

----------


## Lambik

Stork ( ..... Talk/Anne Heywood)

----------


## boatboy

dorks

----------


## keda

docks

----------


## Gabriel

socks

----------


## boatboy

sucks

----------


## Gabriel

fucks

----------


## Lambik

Ducks ( The Mighty ...../Emilio Estevez)

----------


## Gabriel

dicks

----------


## Lambik

Docks ( Rumble On The ...../James Darren)

----------


## Cujo

rocks

----------


## Lambik

Rocky ( The ..... Horror Picture Show/Tim Curry)

----------


## TizMe

Croak - a frog's voice

----------


## Lambik

Coral ( King Of The .... Sea/Rod Taylor)

----------


## Gabriel

local

----------


## boatboy

vocal

----------


## barbaro

colas

----------


## Gabriel

solar

----------


## barbaro

salon - as in beauty salon

----------


## Chili Pepper

slane

----------


## TizMe

loans

----------


## Lambik

Lanes ( Dixie ...../Karen Black)

----------


## davearn

snarl

----------


## boatboy

slant

----------


## Cujo

plant

----------


## Cujo

> slane


I don't think you're allowed to just make up your own words.

slane definition | Dictionary.com

----------


## barbaro

> plant


plane

----------


## Johnny Longprong

> plane


plank

----------


## Lambik

Blank ( Point ...../Lee Marvin)

----------


## barbaro

flank

----------


## TizMe

Frank - or Ernest

----------


## barbaro

drank - as in the past simple of the verb 'to drink'

----------


## Loombucket

drunk - later than the past simple.

----------


## Lambik

Trunk ( ..... To Cairo/Audie Murphy)

----------


## davearn

knurl - something you do on a lathe

----------


## nidhogg

lurks  - hides in the background

----------


## Chili Pepper

slurp

----------


## TizMe

purse

----------


## Lambik

Curse ( ..... Of The Demon/Dana Andrews)

----------


## TizMe

crust

----------


## Johnny Longprong

trust

----------


## TizMe

strum

----------


## Chili Pepper

rusty

----------


## Lambik

Story (The ..... Of Three Loves/Ethel Barrymore)

----------


## barbaro

stony - as in to be rocky of 'stoney'

----------


## Lambik

Stone ( The Man Who Turned To ...../Victor Jory)

----------


## barbaro

stein - as in beer stein

----------


## TizMe

stain

----------


## Chili Pepper

train - chuchu

----------


## barbaro

rains - 3rd singular of the verb to rain

----------


## Lambik

Brain ( The ..... From Planet Arous/John Agar)

----------


## TizMe

brine - salty water

----------


## Lambik

Bribe ( The ...../Robert Taylor)

----------


## TizMe

Bible -

----------


## Lambik

Libel ( ...../Dirk Bogarde-Olivia De Havilland)

----------


## shuggy

belly

----------


## Lambik

Bully ( Big ...../Rick Moranis)

----------


## barbaro

sully - as in 'to sully' one's name.

----------


## shuggy

solly  thai for sorry :Smile:

----------


## Chili Pepper

silly - silly fools

----------


## Lambik

Skill ( Killing ...../Mark Cheng)

----------


## Chili Pepper

skull - skull and bones

----------


## boatboy

Skulk

*1.* To lie in hiding, as out of cowardice or bad conscience; lurk.
*2.* To move about stealthily.
*3.* To evade work or obligation; shirk.

----------


## Chili Pepper

skunk - a stinky animal or a stinky weed

----------


## Texpat

skank -- n. like a skanky crack-whore

----------


## Loombucket

Kinks - little angles in an otherwise straight length of stuff.

----------


## barbaro

links - as in 'links' to something

----------


## Lambik

Kills ( The Game That ...../Rita Hayworth)

----------


## Chili Pepper

Licks - Forty Licks

----------


## Lambik

Stick ( The Walking ...../David Hemmings)

----------


## boatboy

stock, whats taken a massive hit recently

----------


## nidhogg

cocks  (and I don't mean male chickens)

----------


## MrEd

stock TO
shock

----------


## Chili Pepper

> cocks  (and I don't mean male chickens)


cocky

----------


## Bones

wocky (as in _don't be such a cocky wocky_)

----------


## Lambik

Wacky ( The ..... World Of Mother Goose/Margaret Rutherford)

----------


## Chili Pepper

Tacky

----------


## TizMe

Yatch

----------


## Chili Pepper

patch

----------


## barbaro

match - v. and n.

----------


## Lambik

March ( ..... Of The Wooden Soldiers/Stan Laurel-Oliver Hardy)

----------


## Loombucket

Match - a little wooden affair with a Phosphorous compound on one end

----------


## boatboy

Chant................of Jimmy Blacksmith


The Chant of Jimmie Blacksmith (1978)

----------


## Red dragon

China - Fucking massive place full of loads of people

----------


## Lambik

Chair ( Dentist In The ...../Bob Monkhouse)

----------


## Chili Pepper

Chain - ball and chain

----------


## davearn

Chang - disguised as beer

----------


## barbaro

chant - v. and n.

----------


## Chili Pepper

nacho

----------


## boatboy

China

----------


## Lambik

Niche ( ...../Cory Barlog)

----------


## barbaro

nicer - comparate adj.  to be 'nicer'

----------


## Chili Pepper

Niger - in Africa

----------


## boatboy

grind

----------


## Lambik

Grand ( ..... Central Murder/Van Heflin)

----------


## Chili Pepper

Grant - Money to students or street hoes.

----------


## barbaro

grunt - v. as in 'to grunt'

----------


## Lambik

Turns ( Destiny ..... On The Radio/James Belushi)

----------


## barbaro

burns - 3rd person singular

----------


## Lambik

Burnt ( ..... Offerings/Oliver Reed)

----------


## sharon

Turns

----------


## Chili Pepper

Strut - in a building

----------


## barbaro

strat - short for statocaster guitar.

----------


## Lambik

Treat ( No Way To ..... A Lady/Rod Steiger)

----------


## Chili Pepper

Irate

----------


## Tom O

crate

----------


## Chili Pepper

crave - cigarettes even though I gave up 6 months ago

----------


## Lambik

Brave (The Young And  The ...../Rory Calhoun)

----------


## barbaro

bravo ......

----------


## Tom O

ovary

----------


## Lambik

Ivory ( The ...../Martin Landau)

----------


## Tom O

Visor

----------


## Lambik

Verso ( Recto ...../Bernadette Lafont)

----------


## barbaro

verse - as in a verse of a song or biblical text

----------


## Tom O

Terse

----------


## Lambik

Stern ( Watch Your ...../Kenneth Connor)

----------


## Tom O

steer

----------


## Lambik

Tears ( Too Late For ...../Dan Duryea)

----------


## barbaro

teams

----------


## Chili Pepper

teats

----------


## Lambik

Steam ( Mike Mulligan And His ..... Shovel/Jason Biggs)

----------


## barbaro

tamed

----------


## Lambik

Armed ( ..... And Dangerous/John Candy)

----------


## Tom O

reads

----------


## barbaro

beads

----------


## Tom O

beard

----------


## Lambik

Bears (The Bad News ...../Walter Matthau)

----------


## barbaro

bears - plural of the animal, bear

----------


## Lambik

> bears - plural of the animal, bear


xxxxxxxxxxxx

 :Sad:   :Confused:  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

See 601

----------


## nedwalk

tears ^of laughter

----------


## Lambik

Fears ( The Sum Of All ...../Morgan Freeman)

----------


## nidhogg

Farts - old ones.

----------


## Tom O

first

----------


## flashback

Fists

----------


## barbaro

fasts - 3rd person. "he fasts during Ramadan."

----------


## Tom O

feast

----------


## flashback

After all this is but a game.

----------


## Tom O

craft

----------


## Lambik

Track ( back ..... or ..... Of The Cat/Robert Mitchum)

----------


## barbaro

crack - a drug that is taken, and it's also in the bum and on sidewalks, glass, etc.

----------


## Chili Pepper

crock - a crock of shit

----------


## Lambik

Rocks ( Marriage On The ...../Deborah Kerr)

----------


## Cujo

scorch

----------


## Tom O

score

----------


## Lambik

Scare ( Let's .....Jessica To Death/Zohra Lampert)

----------


## barbaro

scars - plural for scar

----------


## Lambik

Stars ( I Aim At The ...../Curt Jurgens)

----------


## keda

> scorch


?


warts

----------


## Chili Pepper

smart

----------


## Lambik

Tears ( Too Late For ...../Dan Duryea)

----------


## Tom O

steer

----------


## flashback

Reeks

----------


## keda

creek

----------


## barbaro

creak - v. to creak

----------


## Chili Pepper

racer

----------


## Lambik

Trace ( Vanished Without A ...../Karl Malden)

----------


## keda

scare

----------


## Lambik

Score ( Shaft's Big ...../Richard Roundtree)

----------


## flashback

Roses

----------


## Tom O

loses

----------


## barbaro

Moses - a name

----------


## Lambik

Doses ( Death In Small ...../Peter Graves)

----------


## flashback

Doles

----------


## joe666

sleds

----------


## flashback

Deals

----------


## joe666

Dealt

----------


## flashback

Leard

----------


## Tom O

dread

----------


## flashback

Reads

----------


## barbaro

cleat - as in 'cleat' of a shoe that a footballer wears

----------


## Tom O

cheat - as in reads to cleat

----------


## Lambik

Beach ( Up From The ...../Red Buttons)

----------


## davearn

Teach

----------


## keda

chant

----------


## Tom O

haunt

----------


## barbaro

gaunt .......

----------


## Tom O

aunts

----------


## barbaro

taunts - 3rd person of to 'taunt'

----------


## Tom O

hunts

----------


## Lambik

Stunt ( The ..... Man/Peter O'Toole)

----------


## keda

strut

----------


## barbaro

strat - short for stratacaster, guitar.

----------


## Tom O

stray

----------


## keda

spray - as in spray and pray

----------


## Tom O

spear

----------


## keda

prose

----------


## killerbees

roses

----------


## Tom O

poses

----------


## Lambik

Noses (  prehensile ..... or Red ...../Thelma Todd)

----------


## killerbees

Noose

----------


## keda

swoon

----------


## killerbees

snoop

----------


## Lambik

Stoop ( ..... down or A View From The ...../Stephen Samtur)

----------


## killerbees

Sloop ( .... John B/Beach Boys)

And Lambik, as the 666th post on this thread, must be somehow affiliated with Satan.

----------


## Lambik

> Sloop ( .... John B/Beach Boys)
> 
> And Lambik, as the 666th post on this thread, must be somehow affiliated with Satan.


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


 :Confused: 

666th post was  posted by killerbees.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Slope ( steep ..... or Slippery ...../Kelly Hutchinson)

----------


## davearn

spoke - uttered, said, orated.....

----------


## keda

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx




669th post was posted by Lambik.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


speak

----------


## barbaro

sneak - as in 'to sneak'

----------


## davearn

skank as in ho

----------


## Tom O

skunk

----------


## barbaro

spunk - as in 'to have spunk' - energy.

----------


## Tom O

spank

----------


## Lambik

Spark ( bright ..... or ...../Terence Howard)

----------


## barbaro

spars - 3rd person singular. As in he/she "spars" with....

----------


## Tom O

parts

----------


## barbaro

tarts - as in pop tarts, or a lady of the night

----------


## Tom O

farts

----------


## barbaro

carts........

----------


## Tom O

darts

----------


## barbaro

trays - plural for one tray.  To put food or items on.

----------


## beano

prays

----------


## Lambik

Stray  ( ..... cat or ..... Dog/Akira Kurosawa)

----------


## Rural Surin

yurts - Mongolian mobile home

----------


## Lambik

Hurts ( Love ...../Jeff Daniels)

----------


## beano

Shunt

----------


## davearn

haunt

----------


## Tom O

hunts

----------


## barbaro

stunt........

----------


## Lambik

Tunes ( ..... Of Glory/Alec Guinness)

----------


## barbaro

dunes - as in sand dunes

----------


## beano

spend

----------


## Tom O

sends

----------


## beano

snide

----------


## barbaro

slide (n. and v.)

----------


## rubbajohnny

Coney as in Island

----------


## barbaro

> Coney as in Island


Sir, the previous word was *slide*

change one letter:

*slide*

----------


## luckyou

glide

----------


## Cujo

plied.

----------


## beano

Palid

----------


## barbaro

valid as in 'to be valid'

----------


## Cujo

> valid as in 'to be valid'


Yes, we know what valid means.
plaid.

----------


## beano

plain

----------


## barbaro

plane......

----------


## Lambik

Alone ( I Walk ...../Burt Lancaster)

----------


## barbaro

clone - as in 'to clone'

----------


## nidhogg

Clown as in "Milkman"

----------


## Chili Pepper

blown - away

----------


## barbaro

flown - past participle of the verb 'to fly'

----------


## Lambik

Felon ( ...../Stephen Dorff)

----------


## davearn

noble

----------


## Lambik

Below ( Hell ..... Zero/Alan Ladd)

----------


## barbaro

blows .........

----------


## malaki

slows

----------


## barbaro

flows..........

----------


## Lambik

Floss ( dental ..... or The Mill On The ...../Emily Watson)

----------


## barbaro

flufs - 3rd person of 'to fluf' as in 'fluf' around the house.  Rare slang, but used.

----------


## Lambik

> flufs - 3rd person of 'to fluf' as in 'fluf' around the house.  Rare slang, but used.


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

but changed 2 letters

----------


## barbaro

Apologies:

Can we scratch my post?  Go to the one before.

----------


## Spyker

gloss

----------


## barbaro

floss.........

----------


## Lambik

Lasso ( The ..... Boy/M'eye Studio)

----------


## Tom O

lasts

----------


## barbaro

fasts - 3rd person of 'to fast'

----------


## boatboy

Farts- smell from my arse

----------


## barbaro

darts - a game

----------


## Chili Pepper

trash

----------


## DrAdamJones

crash

----------


## Lambik

Shark ( great white ..... or Loan ...../George Raft)

----------


## barbaro

snark - to be snarky

----------


## Chili Pepper

arson

----------


## DrAdamJones

solar....as in energy, from the sun

----------


## barbaro

polar..........

----------


## Tom O

molar

----------


## Wayne Kerr

volar

----------


## Lambik

Lover ( ..... Boy/Gerard Philippe)

----------


## Wayne Kerr

lower

----------


## barbaro

mower - as in a machine that mows the law/yard/grass

----------


## Lambik

Owner ( One Deadly ...../Jeremy Brett)

----------


## barbaro

owned - something you jut got.

----------


## Wayne Kerr

toned ... as in fit

----------


## Lambik

Downs ( Ups And ...../Oliver Hardy)

----------


## Tom O

towns

----------


## Wayne Kerr

stone

----------


## barbaro

stove.......

----------


## DrAdamJones

loves

----------


## barbaro

loved........

----------


## Lambik

Devil ( ..... Doll/Lionel Barrymore)

----------


## barbaro

delve - as in 'to delve' into something.

----------


## Zpete

Leave

----------


## barbaro

lever .......

----------


## DrAdamJones

level

----------


## Lambik

Belle ( ..... Of The Nineties/Mae West)

----------


## Tom O

bleed

----------


## barbaro

blade..........

----------


## boatboy

blame....

----------


## barbaro

flame.........

----------


## Chili Pepper

camel

----------


## barbaro

meals..........

----------


## DrAdamJones

slami... a delicious meat.

----------


## barbaro

^ is that a world.  No offense, but I am challenging the word "slami."

Please provide a dictionary.com definition, or another source.

TIA.

----------


## Wayne Kerr

^ no it isn't, back to the game ... _meals_

lease ... e.g. a rental agreement between landlord and tenant

----------


## Lambik

Laser ( ..... Moon/Traci Lords)

----------


## barbaro

taser - (n.) used by law enforcement to tase people.

----------


## Rural Surin

sorta - shortened/slang version for 'sort of'

----------


## barbaro

toast (n. and a v.)

----------


## Wayne Kerr

state ... be in no fit state to do _sth_

----------


## DrAdamJones

> ^ is that a world.  No offense, but I am challenging the word "slami."
> 
> Please provide a dictionary.com definition, or another source.
> 
> TIA.


Ahh, my bad...I meant Salami.  I'll be damned if you don't know what that is.. . It is 6 letters tho.

----------


## DrAdamJones

State......

stale - as in 'that bread is stale'

----------


## barbaro

pales - as in "pales in comparison"

----------


## Wayne Kerr

pleat ... as on the Afterskool bar girl's skirt

----------


## Chili Pepper

apple - usually doesn't fall to far from the tree

----------


## Wayne Kerr

lapel ... front bit of ya suit

----------


## barbaro

lable

----------


## Lambik

Balls ( Great ..... Of Fire/Dennis Quaid)

----------


## DrAdamJones

stall...

----------


## Wayne Kerr

stale ...

----------


## Cap cha cha

sleat

----------


## Cap cha cha

Sorry meant to change Mr Milkman dont stop my goldtop please Lathe

----------


## Wayne Kerr

heath ... an area of land that is not farmed but where there are few trees or bushes

----------


## Cap cha cha

Heats

----------


## DrAdamJones

teams

----------


## Wayne Kerr

stamp

----------


## Cap cha cha

Paste wot u do 2 a stamp

----------


## Tom O

taste

----------


## barbaro

tails - plural of a tail

----------


## Lambik

Rails ( The Battle Of The ...../René Clément)

----------


## barbaro

sails - plural of noun, sail, and a v. also.

----------


## Lambik

Nails ( ...../Dennis Hopper)

----------


## Wayne Kerr

stain ... something to avoid in the Star of Light  :Smile:

----------


## Spyker

nasty

----------


## Mr Brown

tasty

----------


## barbaro

pasty....

----------


## DrAdamJones

stamp...

----------


## barbaro

tramp..........

----------


## Wayne Kerr

strap ... often used in the Castle

----------


## DrAdamJones

parks....

----------


## barbaro

larks.......

----------


## boatboy

Marks.........

----------


## Wayne Kerr

shark ...

----------


## DrAdamJones

harsh...

----------


## Wayne Kerr

trash ... as in trailer

----------


## boatboy

shirt....................

----------


## barbaro

skirt..........

----------


## Tom O

shirt

----------


## barbaro

short.........

----------


## boatboy

Shirt

Following Tom O's lead

----------


## boatboy

But probably should have

Horse

Ooh, 100 posts

----------


## barbaro

hosed..........as in 'to get hosed.'

----------


## Lambik

Doses ( Death In Small ...../Peter Graves)

----------


## Tom O

roses

----------


## barbaro

robes......

----------


## boatboy

Bones as in the ol' in and out......................and back in again

----------


## barbaro

cones.......

----------


## Tom O

tones

----------


## barbaro

hones - 3rd person of 'to hone' as in 'to hone in on something'

----------


## DrAdamJones

shoes...wear on the feet

----------


## Lambik

Shots ( Hot ...../Martin Sheen)

----------


## barbaro

shops .....

----------


## Lambik

Poses ( Wild ...../Our Gang)

----------


## Tom O

posts

----------


## barbaro

steps

----------


## Lambik

Spots ( Pleasure ...../Nick Philips)

----------


## DrAdamJones

Stops... I need to make a few stops

----------


## barbaro

slops - 3rd person singular of 'to slop' as in to slop it on

----------


## Spyker

posse

----------


## Chili Pepper

slope

----------


## Spyker

scope

----------


## barbaro

score ........

----------


## Lambik

Ropes ( Against The ...../Meg Ryan)

----------


## barbaro

rapes - 3rd person of the vert 'to rape'

----------


## Chili Pepper

rapel

----------


## DrAdamJones

pears.... he ate pears until he had the runs.

----------


## barbaro

spars - 3rd person of 'to spar'

----------


## Felix Sphinx

spats

----------


## Lambik

Parts ( Speaking ...../Atom Egoyan)

----------


## barbaro

tarts............

----------


## Chili Pepper

smart

----------


## barbaro

carts..........

----------


## Lambik

Darts ( ..... Are Trumps/Nance O'Neil)

----------


## Tom O

farts

----------


## barbaro

marts - plural of a 'mart' where you shop/buy stuff

----------


## Felix Sphinx

tarts sharp tounged bar girls

----------


## barbaro

torts.........

----------


## Lambik

Storm ( ..... Fear/Cornel Wilde)

----------


## barbaro

worts........

----------


## DrAdamJones

sword...

----------


## barbaro

wards..........

----------


## Lambik

Words ( ..... And Music/June Allyson)

----------


## DrAdamJones

roads....

----------


## barbaro

toads - plural of 'toad'

----------


## DrAdamJones

toast.... as in bread

----------


## barbaro

roast - as in how to cook something

----------


## Lambik

Coast ( ..... Of Skeletons/Richard Todd)

----------


## barbaro

casts.......

----------


## Chili Pepper

stack

----------


## barbaro

steak

----------


## DrAdamJones

steam....

----------


## Lambik

Gates ( ..... of Heaven/Errol Morris)

----------


## barbaro

games.......

----------


## Cap cha cha

mates

----------


## barbaro

hates........

----------


## Felix Sphinx

these

----------


## Lambik

Those ( .... Magnificent Men In Their Flying Machines/Stuart Whitman)

----------


## Felix Sphinx

hosed

----------


## DrAdamJones

hoped...

----------


## Lambik

Hopes ( High ...../Mike Leigh)

----------


## Felix Sphinx

Pokes  as in dont buy a pig in a poke (bag)

----------


## barbaro

poses........3rd person singular of 'to pose'

----------


## Felix Sphinx

Esso's belong to ExxonMobil slick

----------


## barbaro

roses........

----------


## phuketbound

moses.. as in the ten commandments

----------


## barbaro

loses - 3rd person of 'to lose'

----------


## DrAdamJones

souls....

----------


## Lambik

Lotus ( The ..... Eater/John Barrymore)

----------


## barbaro

POTUS - President of the United States

----------


## phuketbound

Stoop - to bend down or forward at the waist.

----------


## barbaro

scoop - v.

----------


## Lambik

Hoops ( Quantum ...../Rick Greenwald)

----------


## barbaro

coops - plural for chicken coop

----------


## Felix Sphinx

scope

----------


## barbaro

slope..........

----------


## Lambik

Sleep ( Dead ...../Linda Blair)

----------


## barbaro

sheep.........

----------


## DrAdamJones

sweep......

----------


## Lambik

Keeps ( The Company She ...../Dennis O'Keefe)

----------


## sharon

heaps

----------


## Wayne Kerr

spear

----------


## Wallalai

spore

----------


## barbaro

store - v. and n.

----------


## DrAdamJones

trees.....

----------


## Lambik

Story ( The ..... Of Esther Costello/Joan Crawford)

----------


## Lambik

[quote=Lambik;1027367]Story ( The ..... Of Esther Costello/Joan Crawford)xxxxxxxx

Sorry 

Trees
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Tears ( ..... Of The Sun/Bruce Willis)

----------


## barbaro

teams.............

----------


## DrAdamJones

smart....

----------


## Lambik

Parts ( Private ...../Howard Stern)

----------


## barbaro

tarts - plural for the food and what an individual may be referred to.

----------


## Lambik

Trash ( ...../Paul Morissey)

----------


## barbaro

brash - to be 'brash'

----------


## Lambik

Crash ( ...../David Cronenberg)

----------


## barbaro

crush.............

----------


## Wallalai

scrub

----------


## barbaro

crabs..........

----------


## Lambik

Brace ( ..... Up/Claire Du Brey)

----------


## barbaro

trace.........

----------


## Lambik

Racer ( Downhill ...../Robert Redford)

----------


## barbaro

raced - past simple

----------


## Spyker

reach

----------


## Lambik

Peach ( James And The Giant ...../Henry Selick)

----------


## Spyker

peace

----------


## barbaro

teach.........

----------


## Chili Pepper

chant

----------


## Lambik

China ( ..... Doll/Victor Mature)

----------


## barbaro

chink........slur/slang

----------


## Lambik

Chick ( The Hot ...../Rob Schneider)

----------


## barbaro

thick - as in, not too sharp.

----------


## Lambik

Think ( For Those Who ..... Young/James Darren)

----------


## barbaro

thank - as in to 'thank' someone

----------


## Lambik

Tanks ( The ..... Are Coming/Steve Cochran)

----------


## barbaro

skank - as in to be a 'skank' slang.

----------


## Chili Pepper

skink - little lizzard

----------


## barbaro

skunk.........

----------


## Chili Pepper

stunk - the skunk stunk

----------


## barbaro

stank - past simple

----------


## Wallalai

spank

----------


## barbaro

plank - as in 'to walk a plank'

----------


## Lambik

Plane ( The 1000 ..... Raid/Christopher George)

----------


## barbaro

plans..........

----------


## nidhogg

glans (correct name for the tip of yer knob!)

----------


## barbaro

gains - 3rd person of 'to gain'

----------


## Chili Pepper

Spain

----------


## barbaro

slain - as in to be murdered.  to be slain

----------


## Lambik

Plain ( The Purple ...../Gregory Peck)

----------


## barbaro

plans.............

----------


## nidhogg

Snail

----------


## Lambik

Latin ( ..... Lovers/Lana Turner)

----------


## nidhogg

Stain (as in wank stain)

----------


## barbaro

staid...........

----------


## Lambik

Stand ( ..... By Me/River Phoenix)

----------


## barbaro

sands - plural of sand

----------


## Lambik

Hands ( Shake ..... With The Devil/James Cagney)

----------


## Tom O

shade

----------


## Sputnik

deals

----------


## barbaro

sleds - plural of a sled.

----------


## Wallalai

seeds

----------


## barbaro

seems - 3rd person of 'to seem'

----------


## Lambik

Sense ( ..... And Sensibility/Kate Winslet)

----------


## barbaro

dense ............

----------


## Lambik

Scene ( Crime ...../Amber Smith)

----------


## Tom O

tense

----------


## Lambik

Teens ( X-Treme ...../Timothy Bottoms)

----------


## tjyflhol

Meets

----------


## Lambik

Steel ( ..... Magnolias/Sally Field)

----------


## barbaro

steal (v.)........

----------


## Lambik

Dates ( 50 First...../Drew Barrymore)

----------


## isdatu

Deals

----------


## tjyflhol

Dealt.

----------


## Tom O

Fealt

----------


## nidhogg

> Fealt


huh?  meaning?

----------


## isdatu

Alter (as in fealt)

----------


## nidhogg

valet (as in a man servant)

----------


## isdatu

Value  (as in woman servant)

----------


## nidhogg

Vulva (hahahha)

----------


## Tom O

> Originally Posted by Tom O
> 
> 
> Fealt
> 
> 
> huh? meaning?


Sorry, appears to be a made up word.  Thought is was real. :tieme: 

Valve

----------


## Lambik

Leave ( ..... Her To Heaven/Gene Tierney)

----------


## isdatu

gland (as in swollen)

----------


## isdatu

oops overshot the mark

----------


## isdatu

how about halve

----------


## Lambik

Slave ( ..... Girl/Yvonne De Carlo)

----------


## isdatu

sauve'

----------


## Lambik

> sauve'


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

"Sauve " is French ( Sauve qui peut )

What's the meaning in English please ?

----------


## Tom O

Sauce

----------


## crippen

Sluce

----------


## Chili Pepper

scale

----------


## Lambik

Clear ( ... And Present Danger/Harrison Ford)

----------


## phuketbound

Clean (as in Mr. Clean)

----------


## Lambik

Learn ( What Girls ...../Scott Bakula)

----------


## isdatu

Kneal (to be on your knees)

----------


## isdatu

> Learn ( What Girls ...../Scott Bakula)


I must *learn* how to spell kneel

angle (of the dangle)

----------


## Chili Pepper

navel - belly button

----------


## Tom O

vanes - guide vanes

----------


## isdatu

> vanes - guide vanes


please elaborate?

----------


## Lambik

Snake ( Black ..... Moan/Samuel L. Jackson)

----------


## Tom O

> Originally Posted by Tom O
> 
> vanes - guide vanes
> 
> 
> please elaborate?


Turbine Inlet Guide Vanes
 :porlao:

----------


## barbaro

^^ snack

----------


## Lambik

Jacks ( Jumping ...../Dean Martin-Jerry Lewis)

----------


## Tom O

slack

----------


## Lambik

Class ( ..... Action/Gene Hackman)

----------


## phuketbound

Glass (as in don't throw stones..)

----------


## Lambik

Lasts ( Nothing ... Forever/Bill Murray)

----------


## Chili Pepper

stash

----------


## Lambik

Stars ( The ..... Fell On Henrietta/Robert Duvall)

----------


## isdatu

tarts.......  jam?

----------


## Chili Pepper

farts

----------


## Lambik

Parts ( Skipped ...../Jennifer Jason Leigh)

----------


## isdatu

Spurt

----------


## Lambik

Trust ( In God We ...../Marty Feldman)

----------


## isdatu

Rusty    (nail)

----------


## Lambik

Dusty ( The Slim ..... Movie/Rob Stewart)

----------


## hooter

Musty - mouldy cheese

----------


## Lambik

Misty ( Play ..... For Me/Clint Eastwood)

----------


## Woodentop

Myths

----------


## hooter

Moths - Light bulb head bangers

----------


## Lambik

Shoot ( ..... The Moon/Albert Finney)

----------


## Chili Pepper

shout

----------


## hooter

House - one's abode

----------


## Lambik

Mouse ( ..... On The Moon/Margaret Rutherford)

----------


## Tom O

moose

----------


## Lambik

Goose ( Father ...../Cary Grant)

----------


## hooter

Loose - Lady's of the night, yum yum.

----------


## Lambik

Noose ( ..... For A Gunman/Jim Davis)

----------


## hooter

Notes - pen to paper

----------


## r1 pet

noses-more than one hooter

----------


## Lambik

Stone ( The ..... Killer/Charles Bronson))

----------


## isdatu

Atone  (agree)

----------


## hooter

Tonga - nice place

----------


## r1 pet

pongs -my cacks after a trackday

----------


## Lambik

Songs ( The Song Of ...../Marlene Dietrich)

----------


## r1 pet

gongs-sodiers rewards (slang)

----------


## hooter

Tongs - kitchen utensils

----------


## r1 pet

tones-noises

----------


## hooter

Tunes - of the loony variety

----------


## r1 pet

tuned-on key

----------


## Lambik

Duets ( ...../Gwyneth Paltrow)

----------


## r1 pet

dusts-maids work

----------


## Chili Pepper

study

----------


## r1 pet

studs-screwed to boots

----------


## hooter

Turds - Slang - multiple poo

----------


## r1 pet

curds-coagulated sustance

----------


## hooter

Ducks - two female malards. quack!

----------


## r1 pet

fucks-two female shags

----------


## Lambik

Bucks ( Twenty ...../Steve Buscemi)

----------


## r1 pet

sucks-us for not good

----------


## hooter

Socks - Thai no wear!

----------


## r1 pet

jocks-scotties

----------


## Lambik

Docks ( The ..... Of New York/George Bancroft)

----------


## r1 pet

cocks-more than one mp

----------


## hooter

^Kicks -  :Smile:

----------


## r1 pet

knickerbockers instigates cool knicker syndrome

----------


## Lambik

> ^Kicks -


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

from cocks to kicks  :ourrules:   :Wink: 

cccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc

Rocks ( Marriage On The .../Frank Sinatra)

----------


## Tom O

Locks

----------


## Chili Pepper

Clock

----------


## r1 pet

block-as in my brain!!! (had a beer head,apologies)

----------


## hooter

Cloak - Klingon shielding device.

Soz Lamby got me k's and c's muddled. :Smile:

----------


## r1 pet

croak-frog speak

----------


## Lambik

Crook ( Every Little ..... And Nanny/Victor Mature)

----------


## r1 pet

croon-a noise bing made

----------


## Lambik

Crown ( The ..... Of Lies/Pola Negri)

----------


## isdatu

owner... as in the one who pays the bills

----------


## r1 pet

owned-as in one who did pay the bills

----------


## Lambik

Downs ( Ups And ...../Leslie Hope)

----------


## r1 pet

towns-urban spralls

----------


## hooter

Wants - Give me!

----------


## r1 pet

warts-genital??

----------


## Lambik

Stars ( The ..... Are Singing/Rosemary Clooney)

----------


## hooter

Farts - Bottom burps!

----------


## r1 pet

tarts-not the jam ones

----------


## Chili Pepper

darts - 180!

----------


## r1 pet

karts-man toys

----------


## Lambik

Stare ( The Men Who ..... At Goats/George Clooney)

----------


## r1 pet

stars-celestial sequins

----------


## Lambik

Spars ( Tars And ...../Sid Caesar)

----------


## r1 pet

spats-some TD members dummy spitting

----------


## rickda

Spans

----------


## r1 pet

spins-mp,s lies

----------


## Lambik

Pains ( Labor ...../Mary Tyler Moore)

----------


## rickda

Paint

----------


## r1 pet

saint-sanctified

----------


## Lambik

Nails ( ...../Dennis Hopper)

----------


## r1 pet

bails-lose these, your stumped

----------


## Lambik

Balls ( Great ..... Of Fire/Dennis Quaid)

----------


## rickda

Calls - stand up and shout

----------


## r1 pet

walls-do not a prison make

----------


## Lambik

Small ( ..... Town Girl/Jane Powell)

----------


## r1 pet

smell-morning breath

----------


## Lambik

Smile ( Bring Your ..... Along/Frankie Laine)

----------


## barbaro

smelt......

----------


## Lambik

Mates ( Stable ...../Wallace Beery)

----------


## samlong

times

----------


## samlong

tames

----------


## samlong

tales

----------


## samlong

pales

----------


## dizzy

piles

----------


## samlong

files

----------


## samlong

films

----------


## dizzy

lefti

----------


## samlong

lifts

----------


## dizzy

teflr

----------


## samlong

flirt

----------


## samlong

trial

----------


## dizzy

triad

----------


## samlong

triad

----------


## samlong

great minds think alike: Ok then,

train

----------


## dizzy

moron

----------


## dizzy

rains

----------


## BaaBaa

rants

----------


## rickda

Pants

----------


## Lambik

Stand ( ..... Up And Be Counted/Jacqueline Bisset)

----------


## dizzy

nasty

----------


## Tom O

tasty

----------


## Muadib

start

----------


## dizzy

torts

----------


## Muadib

sorts

----------


## dizzy

rorts

----------


## r1 pet

ports-go to in a storm

----------


## Lambik

Store ( Trouble in ...../Norman Wisdom)

----------


## dizzy

Rests- good for the mental.

----------


## r1 pet

jests-onley joking

----------


## Lambik

Steps ( The 39 ...../Robert Donat)

----------


## dizzy

Pisst- French for pssst.

----------


## r1 pet

stops-the buck----- here,

----------


## hooter

ports - aft or starboard your choice!

----------


## r1 pet

sorts-english birds!

----------


## Lambik

Stars ( Riders To The ...../Richard Carlson)

----------


## Muadib

Scars...

----------


## r1 pet

scams-not just thai

----------


## Lambik

Smash ( ..... Palace/Bruno Lawrence)

----------


## r1 pet

stash-a misers horde

----------


## Lambik

Hasty ( The ..... Heart/Ronald Reagan)

----------


## r1 pet

tasty-yummy

----------


## Lambik

Nasty ( Nearly A ..... Accident/Jimmy Edwards)

----------


## Muadib

Satay - Yum...

----------


## Lambik

Satan ( ..... Never Sleeps/William Holden)

----------


## Muadib

Saint - The Saint / Roger Moore...

----------


## davearn

slain....

----------


## r1 pet

blain-sits on ice

----------


## Lambik

Blank ( Point ...../Lee Marvin)

----------


## Muadib

Slank - as in CMN slank away...

----------


## Tom O

Plank - walk the

----------


## Muadib

Plant - Robert for one...

----------


## r1 pet

slant-on life

----------


## Muadib

rants - closely follow by a flounce...

----------


## StrontiumDog

pants like a dog

----------


## Muadib

punts - as in Merkin football

----------


## StrontiumDog

runts as in obnoxious kids

----------


## r1 pet

stunt-cunning stunts  :mid:

----------


## StrontiumDog

blunt, like my personality

----------


## Lobster

lunt - a small village in the borough of Sefton in Merseyside England

----------


## StrontiumDog

stunt, as in cupid...5 letters mr lobster!

----------


## Lobster

:Smile: 


> stunt, as in cupid...5 letters mr lobster!


Thread foul noted, however, I'm not the only one!




> stunt-cunning stunts





> blunt, like my personality


 
The game is called change ONE letter!


I hereby change my original post to....

Blunk - as in is a municipality in the district of Segebreg, Germany 

(since blunt is such an f'ing hard word to change!)  :Smile:

----------


## Michael

Course not, Brunt, as in blamed

----------


## Michael

Brung, grammatically incorrect but common use nonetheless!

----------


## Michael

Bring, oh well playing by yourself is much overrated.

----------


## Michael

Bling, OK off to the bar then

----------


## Lobster

Blink



(insert blinking smiley here)

----------


## beachcarlo

clink

----------


## StrontiumDog

clank

----------


## Lambik

Plank ( The ...../Eric Sykes)

----------


## Lobster

Plant - as in Robert

----------


## StrontiumDog

slant, as in angle

----------


## crippen

scant,as in knickers

----------


## StrontiumDog

scart as the in plug

----------


## nidhogg

trace  - as in a little bit.

----------


## Lambik

Trade ( World ..... Center/Nicolas Cage)

----------


## StrontiumDog

tride - Short and ready, a tride pace

not sure how we got to trace from scart....nevermind....

----------


## r1 pet

bride-of frank

----------


## StrontiumDog

brede, ornamental braiding...

----------


## nidhogg

> brede, ornamental braiding...


Bleed (ing hell).


and 

not sure how we got to trace from scart....nevermind.

..its change a letter - you can re-organise the letters as well.  Look at "scart", spell it backwards TRAC and change the "S" to an "e" and bobs your uncle.

----------


## Lambik

Bleed 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Blade  ( ..... Runner/Harrison Ford)

----------


## StrontiumDog

blaze....the hot thing

----------


## Lambik

Blame ( ..... It On Rio/Michael Caine)

----------


## StrontiumDog

Brame, as in vexation.

----------


## Lambik

Brave ( Lonely Are The ...../Kirk Douglas)

----------


## StrontiumDog

crave, as in puyings...thank god we are off the B's...

----------


## Lambik

Grave ( ..... Indiscretion/Alan Bates)

----------


## r1 pet

brave-heart

----------


## r1 pet

(ignore that last post) allready posted
grape-vintage

----------


## nidhogg

> Brame, as in vexation.


What????  never heard of "brame"  - supporting link??

to keep the game on track:

grape
>>>>>>>>to

raped (bad thing to do)

----------


## StrontiumDog

Brame - definition of Brame by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.

rated, as in R

----------


## nidhogg

> Brame - definition of Brame by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.
> 
> rated, as in R


death  ( as in died).

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
and Brame - Ok,  noted.  As near as I can make out it has one recorded usage, in a text:

Ne ought it mote the noble Mayd auayle,
Ne slake the furie of her cruell flame,
But that she still did waste, and still did wayle,
That through long languour, and hart-burning brame
She shortly like a pyned ghost became,
Which long hath waited by the Stygian strond.
That when old _Glauce_ saw, for feare least blame
Of her miscarriage should in her be fond,
She wist not how t'amend, nor how it to withstond.


From Spensers "The Faerie Queen: Book 3".


Now, the cynical side of me thinks you found a usage for the word on a web search after being called on it, but it does aparently exist, so you were right and I was wrong.

----------


## Lambik

death  ( as in died).

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Dates ( 50 First ...../Adam Sandler)

----------


## StrontiumDog

so we can just rearrange the letters as we see fit, right?

Sated, as in I've had my fill.

----------


## Lambik

Tales ( The Canterbury ...../Pier Paolo Pasolini)

----------


## StrontiumDog

Takes, as in the piss

----------


## r1 pet

tales-tall one,s

----------


## Lambik

> tales-tall one,s


?????
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

 :Confused: 


 :tieme: 

See 1176 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

takes (1177)
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Makes ( The Tiger ..... Out/Eli Wallach)

----------


## StrontiumDog

Lakes, watery thingys

----------


## Lambik

Likes ( Somebody Up There ..... Me/Paul Newman)

----------


## StrontiumDog

Bikes

----------


## r1 pet

bites-bite me

(sorry lambik- 1176- not paying attention)

----------


## Lambik

Suite ( Plaza ...../Walter Matthau)

----------


## StrontiumDog

saute, the potato cooking style

----------


## Lambik

Beats ( Panic ...../Paul Naschy)

----------


## Tom O

sable (fur)

----------


## StrontiumDog

blast, having a...

----------


## Lambik

Table ( The Captain's ...../Donald Sinden)

----------


## r1 pet

later-than you think

----------


## beachcarlo

cater - provide what is desired

----------


## StrontiumDog

tater, redneck potato

----------


## Lambik

Tamer ( Town ...../Dana Andrews)

----------


## StrontiumDog

Taser...nuff said...

----------


## r1 pet

reset-button

----------


## Lambik

Tease ( ...../Rosanna Arquette)

----------


## r1 pet

tears-of a clown

----------


## Lambik

Years( The Careless ...../Dean Stockwell)

----------


## StrontiumDog

Fears, scary stuff

----------


## Lambik

Wears ( The Devil .....Prada/Meryl Streep)

----------


## StrontiumDog

Bears, types of homosexuals.

----------


## Lambik

Spear ( The Scarlet ...../John Bentley)

----------


## StrontiumDog

Stare...

----------


## Lambik

Store ( Who's Minding The ...../Jerry Lewis)

----------


## StrontiumDog

Steer

----------


## Lambik

Steel ( The ..... Trap/Joseph Cotten)

----------


## StrontiumDog

Steal, a ladies heart

----------


## Lambik

Tails ( Cat O'Nine ...../Karl Malden)

----------


## StrontiumDog

Tales, of the city

----------


## Lambik

False ( ..... Pretenses/Sidney Blackmer)

----------


## StrontiumDog

Lease, as in rental

----------


## Lambik

Cease ( ..... Fire/Don Johnson)

----------


## r1 pet

peace-on earth

----------


## Lambik

Peach ( Eat The ...../Eamon Morrissey)

----------


## Damarios

bones

----------


## StrontiumDog

Damarios...wrong....

Teach, as in those who can

----------


## r1 pet

cleat- gets a grip on ice

----------


## StrontiumDog

Cheat, on the wife

----------


## r1 pet

chart-sea map

----------


## Ramatender

Heart

----------


## Lambik

Trade ( ...../Kevin Kline)

----------


## StrontiumDog

trace, without a

----------


## crippen

Brace (of bar girls)

----------


## StrontiumDog

grace, as in there but for the grace of god go I

----------


## r1 pet

graze-munching cows

----------


## Wallalai

grape  -  wine

----------


## Lambik

Pearl ( The Black ...../Gilbert Roland)

----------


## r1 pet

leaps-to a conclusion

----------


## StrontiumDog

speak, a language

----------


## Ramatender

peasy, as in easy peasy mush mush

----------


## Lambik

Tapes ( The Anderson ...../Sean Connery)

----------


## StrontiumDog

Steep, as in slope

----------


## Lambik

Sleep ( The Big ...../Bogart-Bacall)

----------


## StrontiumDog

Sweep, as in a chimney

----------


## Lambik

Sweet ( The ..... Body Of Deborah/Carroll Baker)

----------


## StrontiumDog

tease, as in flirt

----------


## Lambik

Slate ( Clean ...../James Earl Jones)

----------


## StrontiumDog

Plate, as in continental

----------


## davearn

pales - in comparison

----------


## mc2

> pales - in comparison


sales -    sales are good today

----------


## nidhogg

Asses.  Many posters are....

----------


## Damarios

Seals

----------


## Woodentop

Leaps  -  off balconies, or were they pushed.

----------


## Lambik

Pleat ( A Zoot Suit With A Reet ...../Dorothy Dandridge)

----------


## r1 pet

spate-river iin flood

----------


## StrontiumDog

speak, for yourself (nidhogg)

----------


## Lambik

Spoke ( And God ...../Michael Riley)

----------


## genghis61

spake

Thus Spake Zarathustra, a book for all and none (ideal for TD users then) by Friedrich Nietzsche

----------


## genghis61

pukes

Thus Spake Genghis!

----------


## Lambik

Nukes ( No ...../Documentary)

----------


## mc2

Nuked

----------


## mc2

naked ,

----------


## mc2

maked

----------


## mc2

faked

----------


## nedwalk

asked

----------


## mc2

baked

----------


## rose

naked

----------


## mc2

waked

----------


## nidhogg

Knead -as in bread

----------


## mc2

danes as in great danes

----------


## mediamanbkk

dales - as in yorkshire

----------


## rose

sales...as in sales

----------


## isanyokel

Bales    -as in the hay

----------


## isanyokel

Balls   - as n a bag!

----------


## isanyokel

Slabs    -as in a mortuary!

----------


## genghis61

bliss

my life in Chalong

----------


## Lambik

Bless ( ..... This House/Sid James)

----------


## StrontiumDog

Sales...the Harrods,

----------


## nidhogg

arses  - lots of them around

----------


## r1 pet

stars-in my eyes

----------


## Lambik

Straw ( Woman Of ...../Gina Lollobrigida)

----------


## StrontiumDog

Waste, as in what a..

----------


## Lambik

Taste ( ..... The Blood Of Dracula/Christopher Lee)

----------


## Lobster

Haste - as in, this post was made in

----------


## StrontiumDog

These, as in "who's bad hands are..."

----------


## Lambik

Those ( ..... Redheads From Seattle/Rhonda Fleming)

----------


## StrontiumDog

Trose, a slangy put down or paintball term.

----------


## Tom O

prose

----------


## isanyokel

sport   ......as in fun and games.

----------


## isanyokel

strop........leather razor strip!!!

----------


## StrontiumDog

strap, leather thingy

----------


## nedwalk

apart

----------


## Lambik

Parts ( Speaking ...../Atom Egoyan)

----------


## nedwalk

farts   :Smile:

----------


## genghis61

first . . . 1st

----------


## Lambik

Frost ( An Early ...../Ben Gazzara)

----------


## nedwalk

strop/ razor

----------


## genghis61

*poots*

had to check on this one . . . quite proud of myself . . . Armenian slang term, usually vulgar,

Urban Dictionary: Poots

----------


## nedwalk

stool   turd

----------


## StrontiumDog

Stole, theft thingy

----------


## rose

stool

----------


## genghis61

sloop

----------


## nedwalk

looks perves

----------


## isanyokel

LOCKS

----------


## rose

mocks

----------


## nedwalk

cocks  :mid:  had to happen

----------


## Lambik

Stock ( Summer ...../Judy Garland)

----------


## Tom O

locks

----------


## Lambik

> locks


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

See 1294  :Confused:

----------


## nedwalk

^ yea what he said!!!

shock

----------


## genghis61

*hacks*

----------


## MangoPeeler

sacks

----------


## crippen

Tacks

----------


## genghis61

*Stick* (man)

----------


## Lambik

Stuck ( ...../Stephen Rea)

----------


## nedwalk

sucks   life, girlfriends etc..

----------


## Lambik

Bucks ( Twenty ...../Steve Buscemi)

----------


## nedwalk

cubes

----------


## Lambik

Scuba ( ...../Lloyd Bridges)

----------


## nedwalk

sauce

----------


## isanyokel

Saute........as In The Kitchen

----------


## nedwalk

Abuse

----------


## StrontiumDog

buses, big things on the road, which cause traffic jams..

----------


## Loombucket

Stubs - The bits left over from concert tickets and visits from the axe-man.

----------


## isanyokel

burst.....split open

----------


## nedwalk

Turbo..

----------


## isanyokel

Noble.............as In Blue Blood

----------


## nedwalk

Read The Rules..

----------


## isanyokel

burnt........as in Alfred's cakes.



  sorry about NOBLE looked at wrong page,old age!!!

----------


## Lambik

Brute ( ..... Force/Burt Lancaster)

----------


## genghis61

butte - a lonely hill

----------


## isanyokel

tubes      ....test

----------


## crippen

Cubes  as in Oxo.

----------


## nedwalk

> Cubes


post 1308

beast..

----------


## isanyokel

yeast......needed for our beer. ::chitown::

----------


## Lambik

Least ( The ..... Among You/William Devane)

----------


## Lobster

Feast - as in I'm hungry.

----------


## isanyokel

STEAK.........if your still hungry,enjoy one

----------


## Lambik

Steal ( Love, Cheat & ...../John Lithgow)

----------


## nedwalk

Sleet  snow stuff

----------


## Lambik

Fleet ( Follow The ...../Fred Astaire)

----------


## genghis61

*Flute* (with respect to IA,Jethro Tull)

----------


## isanyokel

Lefty..........Politics or Phil Mickleson

----------


## Loombucket

Lofty - Tall person or attic-like

----------


## genghis61

float (your boat)

----------


## Fizz

gloat over it

----------


## nedwalk

Lagos

----------


## isanyokel

gloss.......lustre!

----------


## nedwalk

slugs

----------


## Lambik

Slums ( ..... Of Beverly Hills/Alan Arkin)

----------


## Loombucket

Glums -(the) early BBC radio comedy

----------


## nedwalk

Lungs

----------


## genghis61

lunge

----------


## isanyokel

glean..........gather

----------


## StrontiumDog

glans, secreting things

----------


## nedwalk

slant

----------


## StrontiumDog

scant, as in not a lot

----------


## nedwalk

scent

----------


## Lambik

Spent ( All Passion ...../Harry Andrews)

----------


## killerbees

Penis (sorry...)

----------


## StrontiumDog

Spend, a penny

----------


## isanyokel

dense..........compacted

----------


## crippen

ended

----------


## genghis61

dined

ate out . . .

----------


## StrontiumDog

diced, carrots

----------


## nedwalk

cider  apple

----------


## StrontiumDog

cedar, wood stuff

----------


## isanyokel

decor...........room furnishing

----------


## nedwalk

erode

----------


## isanyokel

Rodeo.........ride him cowboy

----------


## nedwalk

ADORE..

----------


## isanyokel

RADIO

----------


## StrontiumDog

DROID

----------


## crippen

DRUID

----------


## isanyokel

UDDER

----------


## nedwalk

DREAD

----------


## StrontiumDog

Tread

----------


## Lambik

Bread ( ....., Love and Dreams/Gina Lollobrigida)

----------


## genghis61

*bored*  . . . home alone tonite

----------


## StrontiumDog

boned, like my girlfriend...

----------


## crippen

Toned....like what I'm not

----------


## Lambik

Stone ( ..... Boy/Robert Duvall)

----------


## nedwalk

NOISE

----------


## justwingit

Boise

----------


## genghis61

*sober* . . . anyone?

----------


## StrontiumDog

Obese, like what I'm not!

----------


## isanyokel

LOBES...............external part of ear

----------


## nedwalk

LOVES.....BEER!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## rose

lives

----------


## isanyokel

hives..........bees

----------


## up2you

siieve......the greens

----------


## Lambik

Siege ( The ..... Of Sidney Street/Donald Sinden)

----------


## Loombucket

Liege - Half of an album by Fairport Convention - entitled to receive, bound to give.

----------


## StrontiumDog

Ledge...on the

----------


## isanyokel

GELID...........Icy

----------


## StrontiumDog

Glade, a grassy bit

----------


## genghis61

bagel . . . toasted is nice

----------


## StrontiumDog

Legal, da law!

----------


## nedwalk

GLEAN..learn

----------


## isanyokel

GLAND.....organ

----------


## genghis61

*bland* . . . . but not in Phuket

----------


## StrontiumDog

Grand, as in aint it..

----------


## isanyokel

Randy.........as in all of us.

----------


## shunpike

drain.... down which flows all me hopes  :mid:

----------


## nedwalk

DINER..

----------


## shunpike

DIVER    muff or otherwise

----------


## StrontiumDog

River, of tears (sure it's been used someplace, by someone)

----------


## Loombucket

Rivet -A soft metal fastening, predating the humble bolt and nut. Also, a noise made by frogs

----------


## nedwalk

TRIED

----------


## Lambik

Fried ( The Kentucky ..... Movie/John Landis)

----------


## crippen

Flied--Thai fried

----------


## isanyokel

DEVIL..........If one was ever born/

----------


## shunpike

LIVID...jai ron mak mak

----------


## nedwalk

CIVIL

----------


## shunpike

CIVIC  over-priced honda in LOS

----------


## nedwalk

VICHI..french

----------


## StrontiumDog

chive, a herby thing, good with some food.

----------


## isanyokel

VETCH.........another herby thing

----------


## StrontiumDog

Cheat, to shag around.

----------


## Lambik

Chest ( Pirates Of The Caribbean: Dead Man's ...../Johnny Depp)

----------


## shunpike

TEACH   honourable profession  :rofl:

----------


## nedwalk

HATCH...ERR egg stuff

----------


## shunpike

HAICH...one of those 'letter' thingies

----------


## StrontiumDog

chain, some kinky bastards use for fun

----------


## nedwalk

CHAIR

----------


## genghis61

LARCH . . . refer to Monty Python

----------


## isanyokel

REACH ........for the sky.

----------


## StrontiumDog

retch, what I'm doing having discovered mooncake is a guy

----------


## Loombucket

Vetch - Perennial herb of the Pea family (Fabaceae)

----------


## Lambik

Cheat ( Blond ...../Joan Fontaine)

----------


## genghis61

choat . . . option 3 from Urban Dictionary: choat

----------


## shunpike

Chaos... My kinda town!

----------


## nedwalk

ACHES.. i got a few

----------


## StrontiumDog

Shake. As in, rattle and roll

----------


## Lobster

Shade, as in under a tree

----------


## genghis61

*shady . . .* kind of character

----------


## Loombucket

Shard - popular name for a piece of broken glass

----------


## nedwalk

HEARD

----------


## StrontiumDog

Dread, as in fear

----------


## nedwalk

DAZED...and confused

----------


## isanyokel

RAZED.......completely destroyed

----------


## genghis61

*adzed* . . . in a chiselled sort of way?

----------


## StrontiumDog

dared, to do something daring

(genghis61 clever but.... :tieme: )

----------


## Muadib

redid - I redid the button on my trousers so the trout wouldn't escape...

----------


## nedwalk

TRIED...

----------


## isanyokel

DRIFT....aimlessly

----------


## Lambik

First ( ..... Monday In October/Walter Matthau)

----------


## StrontiumDog

Strip...of land, obviously.

----------


## nedwalk

TRIST,,lovers

----------


## shunpike

Wrist.. limp or not

----------


## StrontiumDog

twist, in a plot

----------


## genghis61

*witty* (up to you)

----------


## Soi Source

ditty           poetic

----------


## genghis61

*dirty* . . . tricks

----------


## isanyokel

TRIED........ but not tested

----------


## shunpike

Trite... never on TD

----------


## StrontiumDog

trait, a type

----------


## genghis61

*tarty* . . . she is

----------


## Soi sauce

Farty....and she stinks

----------


## StrontiumDog

Taffy, lover of sheep

----------


## Soi sauce

Fatty....fat person.

----------


## StrontiumDog

ratty, moody or small disease ridden mammal like

----------


## isanyokel

Tardy............slow,late

----------


## nedwalk

DARTS..

----------


## StrontiumDog

tarts, denizens of Pattata

----------


## Lambik

Stray ( ..... Dog/Toshiro Mifune)

----------


## nedwalk

TRAPS..shiela gets knocked up

----------


## StrontiumDog

spats, little tantrums

----------


## Soi sauce

parts....As In spare parts for a Honda Dream.

----------


## crippen

Spark  as in the last

----------


## Soi sauce

Spank....a bare Bottom

----------


## genghis61

*shank . . .* a bit of meat?

----------


## StrontiumDog

Skank, dirty assed ho

----------


## Soi sauce

Skunk....a smelly animal.

----------


## nedwalk

SLUNK..off to spank the skank

----------


## Muadib

spunk - does it really need a description...

----------


## nedwalk

PUNTS..a bet/wager

----------


## genghis61

*pints* . . . aka schooners in a foreign land

----------


## StrontiumDog

Pants, after slunking off to spank the skank

----------


## Soi sauce

Plant....A Green/flowery thing.

----------


## isanyokel

SPAWN.....eggs of fish

----------


## Soi sauce

Wasps.....annoying things that sting.

----------


## nedwalk

WARPS..the story

----------


## genghis61

Prawn - have you seen District 9?

----------


## Soi sauce

Drawn.........Horse 'drawn' Carriage..or Hung drawn And quartered.

----------


## StrontiumDog

Draws, a pretty picture, of breasts...

----------


## Loombucket

Drams - small quantitys of spirits

----------


## StrontiumDog

Dream, of breasts

----------


## nedwalk

AMORE..breasts

----------


## Soi sauce

Amort...lifeless.

----------


## isanyokel

Tramp........no she's not

----------


## StrontiumDog

Prams, for babies, who like breasts.

----------


## Lambik

Smart ( 3 ..... Girls Grow Up/Deanna Durbin)

----------


## StrontiumDog

Tarts, with breasts

----------


## Soi sauce

'Strap'....as in Jock .

----------


## nedwalk

PARTY!!! :Smile:

----------


## isanyokel

PARRY.......turn aside/ward off

----------


## Lambik

Marry ( Gentlemen ..... Brunettes/Jane Russell)

----------


## StrontiumDog

Array, lots of things

----------


## nedwalk

HARRY prince what,s his face

----------


## genghis61

Larry . . . some of us are happy as

----------


## Soi sauce

Lorry....a big vehicle.

----------


## StrontiumDog

Sorry, a word for those who usually aren't...

----------


## Soi sauce

Rossy ....What Johnathan Ross's Mates call Him.

----------


## StrontiumDog

Bossy, like some............

----------


## Stinky

Mossy, what happens to unused pussy

----------


## StrontiumDog

Wossy, what Johnathan Ross calls himself

----------


## Stinky

Possy, a bloody good manhunt.   ^green sent

----------


## StrontiumDog

Pussy, something I constantly crave...(returned the favour)

----------


## Stinky

Pissy, as in docAndy after he read the Forum wakers thread

----------


## nedwalk

TIPSY as in docAndy before he read the forum wankers thread

----------


## Soi sauce

Trips...Taken to Thailand or Kazakstan.

----------


## Muadib

Strap - as in, I'm going to give you the strap if you don't straighten up...

----------


## StrontiumDog

plats, girly hairdo things

----------


## Stinky

plate, what you do to the other end

----------


## Lambik

Tales ( ..... From The Crypt/Peter Cushing)

----------


## isanyokel

LASER......intense beam

----------


## nedwalk

STEAR

----------


## StrontiumDog

Rates, of, amongst other things, short time or long time...not that I'm curious...

----------


## Loombucket

stair - usually connected to the bannisters, to enable passage from the up to the down parts.

----------


## genghis61

*krait *   a local snake

----------


## StrontiumDog

trait, a thing people have lots of usually

----------


## isanyokel

trail.........follow that could lead somewhere

----------


## StrontiumDog

train...choo choo!

----------


## Lambik

Brain ( The ..... From Planet Arous/John Agar)

----------


## StrontiumDog

Drain, down the...

----------


## nedwalk

DINER..

----------


## Soi sauce

Doner....as in kebab.

----------


## StrontiumDog

re-don, to put on again

----------


## Lobster

Boner - you need an explanation?

----------


## StrontiumDog

Loner, one who isn't with others

----------


## Lobster

Goner - a person with no chance of survival

----------


## nedwalk

GROAN...me getting out of bed in the morning

----------


## isanyokel

AGONY....... of also getting out of bed!!!

----------


## shunpike

Young..at heart..alas

----------


## StrontiumDog

Gynos, doctors who practice their love with women according to G W Bush

----------


## shunpike

Soggy...as in biscuit..

----------


## StrontiumDog

Boggy, as in wet and muddy land

----------


## Soi sauce

Gobby...a mouthy twat.

----------


## crippen

Hobby. .as in bar girl buying

----------


## StrontiumDog

bobby, uk copper

(edited as we had a conflict, timing is everything it seems)

----------


## Lambik

Booby ( ..... Dupes/The Three Stooges)

 :Confused: 

Sorry too late

----------


## StrontiumDog

Boobs, 2 of my favourite things

----------


## Soi sauce

Moobs....bloke tits.

----------


## StrontiumDog

bombs, things people drop on other people, or strap to themselves for some odd reason

----------


## crippen

Tombs, where you finish up after 1535

----------


## StrontiumDog

Tomes, archaic scholarly codex

----------


## isanyokel

MOTEL..........good stop over!

----------


## Muadib

Hotel, a better stopover...

----------


## shunpike

Other...

----------


## StrontiumDog

rotter, a not nice person

----------


## crippen

Rutter. .as a in a sexy stag

----------


## nedwalk

BUTTER..

----------


## StrontiumDog

brunt...I will take it...I accidently slipped into 6 letter words....bad me. Normal service restored...

----------


## Soi sauce

Grunt....what a pig does.

----------


## Muadib

Grant - as in I grant you 3 wishes...

----------


## nedwalk

ANGST..

----------


## Soi sauce

Angus....a scottish Name

----------


## StrontiumDog

sugar and spice and all things nice

----------


## shunpike

Rages...don't fly into any

----------


## isanyokel

Pages.........little boys at weddings

----------


## shunpike

Sages...plenty here, erm, yeah, sure...

----------


## nedwalk

WAGES   tired of workin for em

----------


## shunpike

Agnes...me aunty, and latin for sheep, innit?

----------


## Soi sauce

grane....an oil field in the north sea.

----------


## crippen

grape

----------


## Soi sauce

Grope....fondle a girls arse or breasts or front bottom area..

----------


## Lambik

Ropes ( Against The ...../Meg Ryan)

----------


## patlom

Dopes....Plenty here

----------


## StrontiumDog

Spore, a fungicidal agent of transmission

----------


## shunpike

Pores...need more o that whitening shit..

----------


## shunpike

oops didn't change a letter...

Spare...the best I do at bowling..

----------


## StrontiumDog

smear, lipstick, if you are so inclined

----------


## nedwalk

MATES..who i like to drink beer with

----------


## Soi sauce

Slate....roof tiles

----------


## genghis61

latte . . . a milky coffee

----------


## Muadib

stale - nothing worse than old, stale coffee...

----------


## isanyokel

ELATE.....high spirits

----------


## StrontiumDog

Elite, a great computer game from my childhood

----------


## nedwalk

LEGIT..

----------


## shunpike

Glide...as in Clyde the

----------


## crippen

slide...as in the dollar

----------


## StrontiumDog

Aside, a comment

----------


## Soi sauce

Snide....as in counterfeit Lolex.

----------


## StrontiumDog

diner, a place to eat lard

----------


## Soi sauce

Inert....something that does nothing.

----------


## nedwalk

TRIED

----------


## StrontiumDog

diets, to shift that lard

----------


## isanyokel

Edict...........proclaimation

----------


## genghis61

acted

----------


## Stinky

Dated, like my face

----------


## shunpike

Dread....fear

----------


## nedwalk

BREAD,,

----------


## shunpike

Bride...

----------


## mcc66

Bribe

----------


## genghis61

brine . . . salty

----------


## StrontiumDog

reins, for horses

----------


## Loombucket

Veins - for returning blood

----------


## StrontiumDog

vanes, windy things

----------


## nedwalk

VENTS..ventillating thingies

----------


## Soi sauce

Tents...more than one canvass temporary shelter.

----------


## Muadib

cents - satang

----------


## Lambik

Gents ( Jungle ...../The Bowery Boys)

----------


## mcc66

Stage

----------


## StrontiumDog

grate, a metal thing

----------


## mcc66

Treat   .

----------


## StrontiumDog

Trite, a little tired

----------


## isanyokel

TRIBE.........loads of 'em

----------


## shunpike

Ebert..the film guy

----------


## StrontiumDog

Trabe, am alien race from Star Trek...and no I'm not a fan...

----------


## nedwalk

BARES..naked like

----------


## Soi sauce

Babes...nice sexy girlies.

----------


## isanyokel

ABETS........encourage

----------


## mcc66

Steam

----------


## Stinky

Meets,

----------


## StrontiumDog

Meats, dead animals

----------


## mcc66

Mates  .

----------


## StrontiumDog

Mazes, things to get lost in...

----------


## Stinky

Amaze

----------


## StrontiumDog

A-team, 80's tv prog.

(Bastard! That was difficult..the minds a blank)

----------


## Stinky

Meats, some dont eat it

----------


## Muadib

Moats - water surrounding castles...

----------


## mcc66

Boats  .

----------


## Muadib

Beats .

----------


## mcc66

Steal  .

----------


## StrontiumDog

Fates...futures..or the 3

----------


## mcc66

Fears  .

----------


## StrontiumDog

reams, of paper of course

----------


## Lambik

Dream ( ..... Boat/Clifton Webb)

----------


## genghis61

raked

----------


## nedwalk

BRAKE,,

----------


## StrontiumDog

Brace, 2..my favourite amount

----------


## mcc66

Grace.

----------


## Stinky

Raced, down to the stream

----------


## mcc66

Trace  .

----------


## Stinky

Truce, finding common ground

----------


## nedwalk

CRUEL.. one of the words i call the missus when she won,t give any

----------


## genghis61

*crude* . . . the oil type!

----------


## isanyokel

EDUCE......evoke

----------


## mcc66

Suede  .

----------


## Lambik

Seeds ( ..... Of Doubt/Peter Coyote)

----------


## Muadib

Steed - a mighty horse

----------


## mcc66

Steel   .

----------


## StrontiumDog

Slate, what I use to write on

----------


## mcc66

Later

----------


## StrontiumDog

Elate, joy unto the world

----------


## mcc66

Plate   .

----------


## Stinky

Plate, giving oral pleasure

----------


## StrontiumDog

Duplicate word emergency! 

Leant 

Normal service has been restored. Nothing to see here.

----------


## mcc66

Learn

----------


## davearn

realm

----------


## mcc66

Flame

----------


## StrontiumDog

Blame

----------


## mcc66

Label   .

----------


## StrontiumDog

Lapel

----------


## Lambik

Table

----------


## StrontiumDog

Blast, as in drat or oh bother!

----------


## mcc66

Beast  .

----------


## isanyokel

TABLE......furniture

----------


## mcc66

Gable   .

----------


## Lambik

Cable

----------


## mcc66

Black  .

----------


## Muadib

Lacks - deficient in some way

----------


## mcc66

Locks  .

----------


## Muadib

cocks

----------


## mcc66

Cooks  .

----------


## Muadib

books

----------


## mcc66

Boobs  .

----------


## Muadib

Moobs  :Smile:

----------


## mcc66

Books  .

----------


## nedwalk

^1667

Looks

----------


## mcc66

Spook   .

----------


## StrontiumDog

Spoke

----------


## mcc66

Poles   .

----------


## nedwalk

LAPSE

----------


## mcc66

Pulse  .

----------


## isanyokel

spell

----------


## mcc66

Bells  .

----------


## genghis61

*smell* (it wasn't me, the dog did it)

----------


## mcc66

Small  .

----------


## isanyokel

llama......s/american animal :Aussie:

----------


## mcc66

Halal

----------


## shunpike

Alpha...greek letter

----------


## nedwalk

ALLAH...sorry

----------


## mcc66

Shall-  we shall overcome

----------


## sabang

Shale

----------


## Muadib

Whale

----------


## mcc66

Whole

----------


## nedwalk

WHORE.. :Smile:

----------


## mcc66

Where  ???^^^

----------


## Lambik

There

----------


## shunpike

Cheer

----------


## mcc66

Chore

----------


## genghis61

roach . .  a bug

----------


## isanyokel

Horse............around or ride :deadhorsebig:

----------


## mcc66

Shear  .

----------


## shunpike

Reaps...what he sews

----------


## mcc66

Paper .

----------


## nedwalk

RASPE

----------


## shunpike

Erase

----------


## mcc66

Arsed- Fatso the fat arsed wombat

----------


## isanyokel

Fares.......TICKET TO RIDE

----------


## mcc66

Freak

----------


## shunpike

After

----------


## mcc66

Later

----------


## Stinky

Treat, doggy bits

----------


## shunpike

react

----------


## Stinky

Cream, lick it

----------


## crippen

Dream wet or otherwise

----------


## Stinky

mired, I dont understand, eh! what?

----------


## nedwalk

DESIRE

----------


## isanyokel

Ned...desire ?   6 letters


MIRED.............DIRGE    mournful chant

----------


## nedwalk

woops my bad

DRIVE

OK..DRIVE

----------


## mcc66

Rivet

----------


## nedwalk

AVERT

----------


## mcc66

Crate

----------


## genghis61

retch . . . one Chang too many?

----------


## mcc66

Torch

----------


## Stinky

porch

----------


## mcc66

Poach

----------


## Lambik

Coach

----------


## mcc66

Cache

----------


## the dogcatcher

Cheat

----------


## mcc66

Cheap

----------


## Stinky

Cheep, cheep went the little birdy

----------


## mcc66

Sheep

----------


## isanyokel

Epees...........duelling swords

----------


## Lambik

Sleep

----------


## Stinky

Spelt

----------


## shunpike

Stale

----------


## Stinky

Steel, my rod of

----------


## StrontiumDog

Sheet, a cover

----------


## shunpike

Those

----------


## isanyokel

Theme..........given subject

----------


## StrontiumDog

Meets...as in dog

----------


## Stinky

Meats, Dog meats are yummy

----------


## StrontiumDog

Steal, umm, take without asking

----------


## mcc66

Steak

----------


## Lambik

Speak ( ..... Easily/Buster Keaton)

----------


## isanyokel

Skeet........clay shooting.

----------


## StrontiumDog

Sleek, smooth type thing

----------


## nedwalk

WEEKS..go by so slow

----------


## mcc66

Swede  - citizen of Sweden

----------


## isanyokel

DENSE......compact

----------


## mcc66

Snide- remark

----------


## Loombucket

Snipe - A Bird or an old Humber

----------


## mcc66

Spain

----------


## Stinky

Paint

----------


## shunpike

Input

----------


## mcc66

Panic

----------


## shunpike

Pinch...of salt

----------


## mcc66

Punch  .

----------


## StrontiumDog

chump, a lamer

----------


## Stinky

Champ, boxing champ

----------


## StrontiumDog

Chimp, a relative

----------


## Stinky

Chime, a bell

----------


## StrontiumDog

Chive, a herb...

(sorry)

----------


## Stinky

Shive, a cons wepon of choice

(why)

----------


## StrontiumDog

Shite, like my alcohol soaked brain

----------


## Stinky

Sheet, you need it

----------


## Lambik

Sweet

----------


## Muadib

sweat

----------


## mcc66

Wheat-  grain crop

----------


## StrontiumDog

Heart, an unfortunately necessary thing

----------


## Stinky

Three, of a kind

----------


## StrontiumDog

Threw, a wobbly

----------


## Stinky

Where, is it

----------


## StrontiumDog

Sheer, like a rockface

----------


## Stinky

Share,

----------


## isanyokel

Wheel..........round and round

----------


## StrontiumDog

Whale, like an english lady....beached

----------


## Stinky

while, I'm waiting

----------


## StrontiumDog

White, like my skin...sadly...

----------


## Stinky

Shite, how my boy feels

----------


## StrontiumDog

Thine, not mine (hope he gets well soon)

----------


## isanyokel

inter......bury

----------


## Stinky

Train, he wants to ride one

----------


## isanyokel

Intro...........introduction

----------


## Stinky

Stong, like superman

----------


## StrontiumDog

tangs, smells....

----------


## isanyokel

Stags.........all going to CM

----------


## StrontiumDog

Slags, hopefully not in CM!

----------


## shunpike

Goals...gotta have 'em

----------


## Stinky

Slugs, reload with bigguns

----------


## StrontiumDog

luges, maybe useful in CM?

----------


## Stinky

Glums, you won't have

----------


## StrontiumDog

Slums, I'm sure they'll be a few

----------


## Stinky

Slump, on the bed

----------


## StrontiumDog

Plume, of smoke

----------


## Stinky

Flume a water slide

----------


## StrontiumDog

mules, horsey like things

----------


## Stinky

Melts, cash melts their heart

----------


## isanyokel

pelts..........animal skins

----------


## shunpike

Split...

----------


## Lambik

Split

----------


## StrontiumDog

Splat, the sound of 2 identical posts  :tieme:  :deadhorsebig:  :ourrules:

----------


## Stinky

Plots, his return to the east

----------


## StrontiumDog

Spots, "look at these bloody ..."

----------


## mcc66

Slots- video gaming machines- casinos

----------


## Stinky

Slops, what Isaan folk eat

----------


## mcc66

Spoil

----------


## Stinky

Spool, of cotton

----------


## mcc66

Spoon

----------


## Stinky

Snoop, doggy (fuck did it again)

Snore, noisey cvnt

----------


## mcc66

Sneer

----------


## Stinky

Sheer, drop

----------


## StrontiumDog

Share

----------


## Stinky

Snare

----------


## StrontiumDog

tears, before bedtime

----------


## nedwalk

Steak..tonights Tucker

----------


## Stinky

Teats, like nipples

----------


## StrontiumDog

seats, things designed for bums

----------


## Stinky

Steam, a full head of (Nautical)

----------


## isanyokel

meant........on purpose

----------


## shunpike

Anime.....Japo stuff

----------


## isanyokel

manic..........depressive

----------


## StrontiumDog

panic...

----------


## isanyokel

naive...........just like my mistress Moonie!! :mid:

----------


## Stinky

Vains, as in bloody,  :Nana:

----------


## isanyokel

Avian..........birds[feathered]

----------


## StrontiumDog

Alani, nomadic people

----------


## shunpike

Plain

----------


## StrontiumDog

Slain, kaput.

----------


## Stinky

Stain, blot

----------


## Loombucket

Sorry everyone, I was on the wrong page.

(Wrong threard as well)

----------


## shunpike

No sweat Loomby...have another while your at it..  :Smile: 

Nasty....doing the nasty can leave a stain

----------


## StrontiumDog

Pasty, like me at the moment

----------


## Stinky

Tasty, I'll bet she was

----------


## StrontiumDog

Hasty, I know I was!

----------


## Stinky

Stash, where did you stash it?

----------


## StrontiumDog

Stasi, east german cops..

----------


## shunpike

Shits....gotta lay off that Pla ra..

----------


## Stinky

Shite, that food is

----------


## shunpike

These..things be true

----------


## Stinky

trees, good for shade

----------


## StrontiumDog

Tress, of her hair

----------


## shunpike

Tears....for fears

----------


## Stinky

Strap, it on nice and tight

----------


## StrontiumDog

sport, ummm, obvious

----------


## Stinky

Sprat, a little fishy

----------


## StrontiumDog

trips, a journey

----------


## Stinky

Traps, for bears and humans too

----------


## StrontiumDog

Stars, twinkly things

----------


## shunpike

Party.... :sexy:

----------


## shunpike

sorry S-dog, I seem to be stepping all over you today..

----------


## isanyokel

rapts...........absorbed

----------


## genghis61

strip . . . and more for 1k

----------


## StrontiumDog

ports, a game

----------


## shunpike

Spurt...a short interegnum

----------


## Stinky

Prats, silly people

----------


## shunpike

Tarts...bring 'em on

----------


## Stinky

Farts.... in her face, always funny that is

----------


## nedwalk

STAFF

----------


## isanyokel

FEAST....tuck in lads

----------


## Lambik

Beast

----------


## Muadib

Least, significant denominator...

----------


## nedwalk

STALL

----------


## StrontiumDog

Stale, like my bread....

----------


## mcc66

Stalk

----------


## Lambik

Walks

----------


## Stinky

Skulk, in the shadows

----------


## StrontiumDog

Think you maybe have changed a couple of letters there mate...

Anyway, onwards...

Sulks

----------


## Stinky

Sucks, 
Yep and hadn't even been drinking

----------


## DunceCap

sacks

----------


## isanyokel

SOCKS.....pull them up

----------


## Lambik

Docks

----------


## shunpike

Codes...

----------


## Muadib

Score

----------


## StrontiumDog

crows, bunch of big black birds

----------


## mcc66

Screw

----------


## Muadib

Scare

----------


## DunceCap

reach

----------


## mcc66

Chase- wild goose chase

----------


## shunpike

Haste...makes waste

----------


## mcc66

Baste

----------


## shunpike

Boast...

----------


## StrontiumDog

Stead, in her

----------


## Stinky

Mates, again

----------


## shunpike

Motes...bits o' dust

----------


## Stinky

Mores, a people, I think

----------


## StrontiumDog

Smote, hit in a knightly way

----------


## nedwalk

STOKE

----------


## genghis61

*toked* . . . on a smoke

----------


## Muadib

poked .

----------


## shunpike

Depot...station or storage

----------


## Loombucket

Poets - those ryming chaps

----------


## Muadib

tapes

----------


## Stinky

Slate, beer on the tick

----------


## shunpike

Latte..coffee and milk

----------


## Stinky

Least, of all

----------


## shunpike

easel..what artists use

----------


## Lambik

Cease

----------


## shunpike

Scare

----------


## DunceCap

cream

----------


## crippen

Dream  as in asleep

----------


## shunpike

Merde...frog for shite

----------


## Stinky

Mater, public school slang for Mother

----------


## isanyokel

pater.......public school for father

----------


## Stinky

Strap, punishment given to public school boys

----------


## shunpike

Trips...Public school trips, like the one to patpong..

----------


## Stinky

Spire, like wots on a church

----------


## Lambik

Siren

----------


## Stinky

Sires, breeds

----------


## shunpike

Tiers...

----------


## Loombucket

Tyres - those black things that go around wheels

----------


## shunpike

Rusty....

----------


## Stinky

Trust, in me

----------


## StrontiumDog

Store, again

----------


## Stinky

Roots, Kunte Kinte

----------


## StrontiumDog

Storm, a perfect one

----------


## Stinky

Motor, keep you motor running

----------


## StrontiumDog

Promo, a sales thing

----------


## nedwalk

MORPH..Change

----------


## shunpike

Romps...Gambols about

----------


## Muadib

Roaps

----------


## crippen

Soaps,  as in assisted bath

----------


## StrontiumDog

Spasm, a tick, fit or mental malfunction

----------


## isanyokel

masse.......swing of a club

----------


## Stinky

Scams, Thai police

----------


## StrontiumDog

Scram, to get out of here!

----------


## isanyokel

racks.......lots of 'em

----------


## Stinky

Backs, not fronts

----------


## crippen

barks,not bites

----------


## Stinky

Brake, stop

----------


## shunpike

Broke...ain't got no money

----------


## Stinky

Brook, a pleasent place to sit and contemplate why you're broke

----------


## StrontiumDog

Crook, someone who made you broke

----------


## Stinky

Cooks, the books to make you broke

----------


## StrontiumDog

Cocks, it up and thus broke

----------


## Stinky

Locks, it up so it's safe

----------


## StrontiumDog

Lacks, locks, so it wasn't safe and that's why he's broke

----------


## Stinky

Hacks, away at the the broken door in frustration

----------


## nedwalk

SHOCK..the bloody door is broken

----------


## StrontiumDog

Chock, full of goodies

----------


## isanyokel

clock..........time for a beer

----------


## nedwalk

crock..of shit, bugger, i don,t drink till friday

----------


## isanyokel

RICKS ......   stacks of hay

----------


## Loombucket

Ticks - little creatures that hide in clocks

----------


## crippen

Tocks,comes after ticks

----------


## shunpike

Stack....

----------


## StrontiumDog

Crates, of beer for Nedwalk, soon...

----------


## Stinky

Track, race

----------


## StrontiumDog

Ratch, a ratchet

----------


## Stinky

Hatch, to escape

----------


## StrontiumDog

Hitch, in time saves nine, allegedly

----------


## Stinky

Pitch, in

----------


## Loombucket

Patch - to connect something audio with wires that covers a hole, or an eye that is sore. Also, the name of a Blue Peter Dog.

----------


## Stinky

Chats, women cant get enough of them

----------


## StrontiumDog

Cheat, a no good type

----------


## Stinky

Heats, a good fire

----------


## StrontiumDog

Heart, something useless

----------


## Stinky

Hears, a loud truck

----------


## StrontiumDog

Heals, my wounded soul.

----------


## Stinky

Seals, my fate

----------


## isanyokel

PEALS.............them bloody bells

----------


## Stinky

Pearl, of the orient

----------


## nedwalk

APPLE

----------


## Muadib

Leaps

----------


## Stinky

Slept

----------


## Muadib

Sleep

----------


## Stinky

Peels, my eyes open

----------


## StrontiumDog

Spell, inside the monkey house

----------


## Lambik

Smell

----------


## Woodentop

Slime

----------


## StrontiumDog

Limbs, extremities

----------


## DunceCap

blimp (like the mighty zep)

----------


## StrontiumDog

Plumb, the depths....unlike a blimp

----------


## Stinky

Blimp, flying coke signs

----------


## crippen

Limps  -  along

----------


## the dogcatcher

pimps

----------


## isanyokel

IMPIS.........Zulu warriors

----------


## StrontiumDog

prism, glassy thing

----------


## Stinky

Spire, a pointy thing

----------


## StrontiumDog

spare, an extra thing

----------


## Stinky

Spore, a single celled thing

----------


## StrontiumDog

Sport, a competitive thing..

----------


## nedwalk

TRAPS..

----------


## Lambik

Strip

----------


## crippen

Strop

----------


## isanyokel

ROTAS

----------


## nedwalk

AORTA..heart thingy

----------


## StrontiumDog

Tropa, crowd or mob or group

----------


## Stinky

Tramp, a lady of dubious reputation

----------


## StrontiumDog

Trump, to beat or a man of dubious reputation...

----------


## crippen

Strum . . on my guitar

----------


## StrontiumDog

rumps, asses..

----------


## crippen

Bumps                  on thai roads

----------


## Stinky

Pumps, up his bike

----------


## crippen

Sumps,   underneath thingies.

----------


## StrontiumDog

Pimps, who pimp dirty assed ho's

----------


## StrontiumDog

> Sumps,   underneath thingies.


Ahhhhhhh too quick...........

mumps, a thing i had

----------


## crippen

Pomps ,with ceremony

----------


## StrontiumDog

Romps to a win

----------


## Stinky

Sport, have to win

----------


## crippen

Spurt, put on to win

----------


## Stinky

Trust, in me

----------


## Woodentop

Crippen, How do you get from mumps to pomps? :ourrules:

----------


## Woodentop

Trout, like my old woman

----------


## Loombucket

Touts - those dodgy blokes outside concerts

----------


## Stinky

Louts, like hooligans

----------


## crippen

> Crippen, How do you get from mumps to pomps?


some body squeezed on in ::spin::

----------


## crippen

clout

----------


## Stinky

Clots, like blood

----------


## shunpike

Slots...like Vegas

----------


## Stinky

Stole, like a kiss

----------


## StrontiumDog

Sloth, a sin...I hear

----------


## Stinky

Loath, me no likeie

----------


## StrontiumDog

oaths, promises to break

----------


## Stinky

Thats, true enough mate  :Smile:

----------


## Lambik

State

----------


## Stinky

Stale, beer

----------


## Muadib

Scale...

----------


## Lambik

Clear

----------


## crippen

clean

----------


## Stinky

Cleat, on decks

----------


## nedwalk

SCALE.. on yer bloody decks

----------


## Woodentop

Least, I know the answer

----------


## crippen

Steal,the answer

----------


## Stinky

Leaps, and bounds

----------


## crippen

Plans,a night out

----------


## Stinky

Splat, Pow! Kerbang!

----------


## Lambik

Split

----------


## Stinky

Splif, a joint

----------


## StrontiumDog

Flits, to and fro

----------


## Stinky

Clits, for chewing on

----------


## isanyokel

STILL............without motion

----------


## crippen

Skill- - expertese

----------


## Lambik

Skull

----------


## crippen

Skulk

----------


## shunpike

Hulks

----------


## StrontiumDog

Bulks, big fat lardy stuff

----------


## Stinky

Hulks, big lumps like me

----------


## StrontiumDog

just had that one! Foul! Yellow card   :Rocketwhore: 


bulks again

----------


## Stinky

Bucks, what wifey did when I whispered the wrong name in her ear  ::doglol::

----------


## StrontiumDog

ducks, what I am also likely to do, as something is thrown my way, by the aforementioned lady

----------


## Stinky

Sucks, if you dont duck quick enough

----------


## StrontiumDog

sacks, which are used to collect the mess, of the previously cited wifeys psychotic rage

----------


## Stinky

Racks, what I'll be put on if she ever catches me

----------


## StrontiumDog

rocks, you'll need balls just like them

----------


## Stinky

Cocks, she'll chop em off, crazy moo

----------


## StrontiumDog

Socks it to her, uses the pimp hand!

----------


## Stinky

Locks, she needs locking up

----------


## StrontiumDog

stock, lock, stock and 2 smoking barrels

----------


## Stinky

Stack, a neat pile

----------


## StrontiumDog

snack, a minor meal

----------


## Stinky

Slack, a loose line

----------


## crippen

Snick,  a little razor cut

----------


## StrontiumDog

Lucks, out

----------


## Stinky

Cluck, like a bird

----------


## StrontiumDog

stick, as in none stick......too slow

----------


## Stinky

Slick, a spive

----------


## crippen

Stock,as in a shop

----------


## StrontiumDog

just had that one...arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  hhhhhhhh

ticks

----------


## Stinky

licks, dogs licks their bollix

----------


## StrontiumDog

picks a pocket or 2

----------


## crippen

slick,a very bald tyre

----------


## StrontiumDog

Spick, ummmm

----------


## Stinky

Spike, up yer bum

----------


## crippen

spoke,

----------


## StrontiumDog

kites, flying things

----------


## nedwalk

TILES

----------


## Lambik

Style

----------


## isanyokel

Yells

----------


## nedwalk

SMELL

----------


## crippen

Smelt,heat up

----------


## StrontiumDog

temps, workers without benefits

----------


## isanyokel

spate.......deluge

----------


## shunpike

Patsy...scapegoat

----------


## Stinky

Paste, for wall papering

----------


## StrontiumDog

State, what I get into after too much of Russia's finest

----------


## Stinky

Slate, not a good idea when drinking Russian milk

----------


## StrontiumDog

Elate, happy happy, joy joy

----------


## Stinky

Later, dude

----------


## StrontiumDog

treat, a ST

----------


## Stinky

Trait, we all got em

----------


## StrontiumDog

taint, got a few of those too.

----------


## Stinky

Train, orient express

----------


## StrontiumDog

Intro, followed by main sequence.

----------


## Stinky

Infro, bald afro americans

----------


## nedwalk

NITRO..

----------


## Stinky

trons, bunks off

----------


## crippen

Irons,the washing

----------


## Lambik

Rings

----------


## crippen

Bring,a friend

----------


## StrontiumDog

grins inanely

----------


## howiee

grind, your teeth

----------


## Stinky

grand,, thousand

----------


## shunpike

Range..Home home on the...

----------


## Stinky

Grant, me three wishes

----------


## shunpike

Anger...ire

----------


## Stinky

Angel, from Harlem

----------


## StrontiumDog

Along, came a spider

----------


## Stinky

Slang, apples n pears, init Geez,

----------


## Loombucket

Clang - the noise a bell makes

----------


## Stinky

Cling, to it

----------


## shunpike

Clink..the steel bar hotel

----------


## nedwalk

CHINK..in the armour or one of me old girlfriends

----------


## isanyokel

THINK.......its time for a cool one

----------


## crippen

Thine,not mine

----------


## Lambik

Thing

----------


## Muadib

Hinge - on a door...

----------


## crippen

Singe,a little burn

----------


## shunpike

Niger...country in AF

----------


## Lambik

Inner

----------


## shunpike

Rinse...then spit

----------


## crippen

Rings,the phone

----------


## shunpike

Grain..wheat and such

----------


## StrontiumDog

range, of mountains

----------


## Stinky

Mange, yuk!

----------


## StrontiumDog

Gamer, movie

----------


## Stinky

Games, we play

----------


## nedwalk

SAGES..we become with age

----------


## Stinky

Stage, all the worlds a

----------


## shunpike

Goats...cheesemakers

----------


## Loombucket

Coats - of paint

----------


## crippen

Moats,keep the aliens out.

----------


## Lambik

Boats

----------


## crippen

Boots,boats for the feet

----------


## StrontiumDog

Stoop, a bend

----------


## shunpike

Posts..seen a few 'round here

----------


## crippen

Ports,a girl in every one.

----------


## shunpike

Torts..legalese for wrongdoing

----------


## crippen

Sorts,different types

----------


## isanyokel

Stops.....pull them out?

----------


## crippen

Steps,take one at a time

----------


## shunpike

Spats..old school shoe guards

----------


## crippen

Sprat,little fish

----------


## shunpike

Tramp...pikey

----------


## nedwalk

PARTY..

----------


## crippen

Parts,not all

----------


## Lambik

Strip

----------


## isanyokel

prism..........rectilinear figure

----------


## Muadib

perms - frizzy hair

----------


## crippen

Prism,funny light thingy

----------


## nedwalk

STRIP..funny..err nup most enjoyable thing that sheilas do

----------


## crippen

Crips,shortened avatar!

----------


## Sputnik

spire.......pointy steeple thingy !!

----------


## genghis61

*pride* . . . of lions maybe

----------


## StrontiumDog

prude, not me!

----------


## Stinky

Trude,,,,

----------


## StrontiumDog

etude, music thing

----------


## Stinky

Elude, get away

----------


## StrontiumDog

slued, off kilter

----------


## shunpike

suede...hairy leather

----------


## StrontiumDog

Swede, a vegetable

----------


## isanyokel

Ewers.......PITCHERS

----------


## StrontiumDog

swear, bad word

----------


## beano

wreak

----------


## crippen

Wreck

----------


## shunpike

Clerk...

----------


## StrontiumDog

clark

----------


## crippen

Slack,as in not tight

----------


## shunpike

Coals...what you shouldn't take to Newcastle

----------


## crippen

Coats,  get my

----------


## StrontiumDog

stoat, a small mammal

----------


## crippen

Boast,not me

----------


## shunpike

Toast..no good breakkie without it

----------


## StrontiumDog

Roast, oh how I miss them

----------


## Lambik

Coast

----------


## Muadib

Casts - his fishing line into the stream

----------


## crippen

Lasts,for ever

----------


## isanyokel

slate.......roof!

----------


## genghis61

latte, a milky one

----------


## StrontiumDog

total, all

----------


## Lambik

Atoll

----------


## crippen

Tolls,on the highway

----------


## Muadib

Tools, like some TD members...  :Smile:

----------


## shunpike

Stole...a mink perhaps

----------


## Muadib

Loots - to steal...

----------


## isanyokel

sooth..........truth

----------


## Muadib

Tooth - as in, err, tooth...  :Smile:

----------


## crippen

Sooth,as as ?

----------


## Lambik

Booth

----------


## shunpike

Throb

----------


## StrontiumDog

Birth, a new life

----------


## crippen

Girth,getting bigger

----------


## StrontiumDog

third, not first or second...never good

----------


## crippen

Shirt,off my back

----------


## Muadib

Their - belonging to them...

----------


## crippen

There,where it is

----------


## StrontiumDog

Where, is there

----------


## crippen

Shrew,timid as

----------


## StrontiumDog

shred, rip

----------


## crippen

Shear,break

----------


## Muadib

Sheer - as in giving a sheep a haircut...

----------


## crippen

Sheet,as on the bed

----------


## StrontiumDog

tease, annoy

----------


## Muadib

^ crap, you got that in quick... 

Lease - as in legal document for rental property...

----------


## crippen

Hates,SD posting late!

----------


## StrontiumDog

shale, a slate like thing

(sorry)

----------


## crippen

Thale,a college

----------


## StrontiumDog

haled, came from

----------


## nedwalk

SHALE..

----------


## Loombucket

Shoal - a bunch of fish

----------


## crippen

Shall,or shan't

----------


## Lambik

Small

----------


## Muadib

Slams, the door...

----------


## crippen

Clams,shut tight

----------


## isanyokel

LAMBS..........The silence of the

----------


## genghis61

*blame* . . . it wan't me!

----------


## shunpike

Email...spam innit

----------


## nedwalk

MAILS..sends

----------


## shunpike

Snail...with a bit of butter and garlic

----------


## crippen

Pails,as in buckets

----------


## shunpike

Slain..rubbed out

----------


## crippen

Rains,in Spain on the plain

----------


## shunpike

Saint...Christian VIP

----------


## crippen

Paint, a picture

----------


## shunpike

Taint..to sully sommat

----------


## crippen

Train,on the rails

----------


## shunpike

Atria..a gang of atriums

----------


## crippen

Trial,a sham

----------


## shunpike

Tiara...girly little crown

----------


## nedwalk

ATIRE..what i wear with my little girly crown

----------


## crippen

Arise,posh get up

----------


## Muadib

Arses, Pommie word for Merkins...

----------


## Lambik

Stars

----------


## crippen

Stirs,as in trolls

----------


## isanyokel

risks.........TAKE A CHANCE

----------


## Stinky

Shirk,,,, your responsibilities

----------


## shunpike

Skins..them what don't wear shirts in a pick-up basketball game

----------


## shunpike

My bad..

Shark..big teeth fish

----------


## Lambik

Shark 

xxxx Sorry too late.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## Lambik

Share

----------


## Stinky

Snare,, a farang

----------


## shunpike

Arena...where Canucks play hockey

----------


## StrontiumDog

learn, a thing or 2

----------


## Stinky

Earnt, a bob or two

----------


## Lambik

Raven

----------


## Muadib

Navel - belly button, a place to put your tongue on a Thai lady...

----------


## crippen

Gavel,a little hammer

----------


## nedwalk

VEGAN..Stupid prick who dose,nt appreciate a good BBQ

----------


## Muadib

Nagel - as in artist...

----------


## Lambik

Eagle

----------


## Stinky

Glade, bright and sunny

----------


## isanyokel

Delay........postpone

----------


## crippen

Relay,pass on

----------


## nedwalk

YEARN, for days gone by

----------


## shunpike

Rayon..synthetic fiber innit

----------


## StrontiumDog

Crayn, a big slaphead

----------


## Stinky

Crane, for lifting big things

----------


## StrontiumDog

create, maybe with a crane?

----------


## Stinky

Nears, coz create has one to many

----------


## Muadib

Sneer - to show disgust...

----------


## Stinky

Sneer,

Rents, pay per play

----------


## nedwalk

TUNES..

----------


## Stinky

Dunes, great for kids to play in

----------


## crippen

Danes,a funny falang

----------


## Lambik

Stand

----------


## isanyokel

DATES.........fruit

----------


## shunpike

State..Secretary of

----------


## crippen

Stale,a bit dry

----------


## shunpike

Latte...high-fallutin' coffee with milk

----------


## nedwalk

TASTE, hate the..... of coffee

----------


## Muadib

Slate - type of stone...

----------


## isanyokel

PALES

----------


## shunpike

Piles...sore arse thingy innit?

----------


## Lambik

Miles

----------


## shunpike

Isles...bits o land surrounded by water

----------


## Loombucket

Islet - little island

----------


## StrontiumDog

Sleet, it's not snow, it's not rain

----------


## Stinky

Slate

----------


## StrontiumDog

Spate, a plethora of instances

----------


## crippen

Spite,nasty

----------


## Stinky

Spike, you wouldnt want one up yer bum

----------


## StrontiumDog

keeps, for a rainy day

----------


## Stinky

Peeps, looky look

----------


## crippen

Beeps,when done

----------


## Stinky

Weeps, when sad

----------


## crippen

Weeds,I have loads

----------


## StrontiumDog

sweet, like sugar

----------


## Stinky

Tweet, a bird chirp

----------


## StrontiumDog

tweed, like a jacket, not mine tho thanks fuck

----------


## Stinky

Weeds, puny people

----------


## Lambik

Speed

----------


## shunpike

Steed...mount

----------


## nedwalk

TESTE..short for nuts

----------


## Muadib

Taste

----------


## crippen

paste,sticky stuff

----------


## Lambik

State

----------


## Muadib

Steak - yum...

----------


## isanyokel

steal.........help yourself

----------


## Lambik

Steel

----------


## crippen

Steed,a big horse

----------


## Loombucket

Steer - Navigate

----------


## Stinky

Rests, take a break

----------


## Wallalai

Stars

----------


## shunpike

Arses..more than one arse, which reminds me..Happy 50 Nedwalk!
 :Smile:

----------


## Stinky

Sears, just a little burnt

----------


## shunpike

Rears...more arses

----------


## Stinky

Roars, like a lion in Zion

----------


## Lambik

Razor

----------


## Lambik

Zorba 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :mid:

----------


## Stinky

Borat, a funny film

----------


## kfjvkjvk

Boars, more than one Boar.

----------


## crippen

Brats, don't want more

----------


## Stinky

Strap, across the hands

----------


## shunpike

Reaps..what one sows

----------


## Stinky

Sprat, small and fishy

----------


## shunpike

Paste...after cutting

----------


## Stinky

Traps, things not to fall into

----------


## isanyokel

craps.........gambling  or maybe sh--e

----------


## shunpike

Spark...an electrician

----------


## Lambik

Shark

----------


## shunpike

Harsh...severe

----------


## nedwalk

SHARP

----------


## Lambik

Paris

----------


## crippen

Yaris,a little go cart

----------


## nedwalk

ARISE

----------


## natalie8

Erase, as in remove

----------


## isanyokel

Raise.......stand up?

----------


## shunpike

Serve...ya gotta serve somebody

----------


## nedwalk

REEDS..

----------


## natalie8

Steer, as in a car or a boat

----------


## genghis61

teets . . . you know what I mean

----------


## shunpike

Teats...milk stations

----------


## crippen

Tests,the ladies

----------


## shunpike

Stats...short form of 'statistics'

----------


## crippen

Taste,the chilli's

----------


## shunpike

Least, but not last

----------


## crippen

Feast,on Thai food.

----------


## shunpike

State...o the union

----------


## crippen

Spate,of troubles in Thailand

----------


## Lambik

Tales

----------


## shunpike

Sleet..won't see any of that here

----------


## crippen

Sleep,after a good session

----------


## shunpike

Poles...the Chrome ones, not the catholic ones

----------


## nedwalk

ELOPE...fuck that!

----------


## Lambik

Slope

----------


## crippen

Scope,of my life

----------


## nedwalk

SCORE

----------


## genghis61

*scone* - butter and jam please, no cream

----------


## Lambik

Stone

----------


## shunpike

Stein...hefted a few last nite..

----------


## isanyokel

Teens........long time ago

----------


## crippen

Enter,at your peril

----------


## nedwalk

STEER...cow with no balls

----------


## shunpike

Store..place what sells beer

----------


## crippen

Shore,a place near the water

----------


## shunpike

Whore...a contraction of 'who are' innit?

----------


## crippen

Whose,whore

----------


## shunpike

Shrew..Taming of the

----------


## crippen

Shrek,

----------


## shunpike

shirk..

----------


## StrontiumDog

shark, a bar I used to like..

----------


## shunpike

Share...with sugar bear

----------


## nedwalk

ERASE..

----------


## Lambik

Raise

----------


## shunpike

Aisle...passageway

----------


## isanyokel

Islam......muslim religion

----------


## shunpike

Malls....shrines for shoppers

----------


## StrontiumDog

Smell, a bit wiffy

----------


## shunpike

Miles...to go before I sleep

----------


## Lambik

Lives

----------


## zemotion

Vials.

----------


## shunpike

Files..DD's keeping them on all of us! :mid:

----------


## Stinky

Slime, nice and gooey icky-sticky

----------


## shunpike

Moles...embedded spies

----------


## StrontiumDog

smoke

too late again

----------


## zemotion

Lesos- evry man should watch one.

----------


## Lambik

> Lesos- evry man should watch one.


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

????????????????????????????

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Smoke
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Smoky

----------


## crippen

Sloes,for making sloe gin with

----------


## StrontiumDog

poles, for girls to dance with...lucky bloody poles..

----------


## Stinky

Slope, downwards

----------


## StrontiumDog

plies, the dancers with alcohol...not unlike me tonight...

----------


## nedwalk

LIKES.. I too likes the plied dancers

----------


## Loombucket

Hikes - one who sticks out his thumb

----------


## Lambik

Hiker

----------


## crippen

Biker,all leather and tattoos

----------


## isanyokel

Kiers  .....bleaching vats

----------


## nedwalk

RINKS..ice and stuff

----------


## crippen

Links,on the net

----------


## Lambik

Kings

----------


## Loombucket

Kinks - those irritating little wiggles in your new model railway train tracks

----------


## crippen

Winks,at you

----------


## Lambik

Wings

----------


## nedwalk

GRINS  :Smile:

----------


## Stinky

Wongs, don't fvck with the Wongs, from Lemon popsicle

ok Neds too fast for me

Grips

----------


## shunpike

Spire..

----------


## crippen

Spike,pointy thing

----------


## shunpike

spoke...he said

----------


## Lambik

Spook

----------


## nedwalk

SPOOL.. something that fucks up on me puter sometimes

----------


## crippen

Spoof,not real

----------


## Lambik

Fools

----------


## shunpike

Sloop...kinda sailboat innit?

----------


## crippen

Slops,bits left over

----------


## shunpike

Plots..storylines

----------


## crippen

Pilot,plane driver.

----------


## nedwalk

TOILS.. story of me life  :mid:

----------


## Lambik

Spoil

----------


## shunpike

Boils..nasty eruptions

----------


## crippen

Bolts,with nuts

----------


## Lambik

Tolls

----------


## shunpike

Still...crazy after all these years

----------


## crippen

Spill,your drink

----------


## shunpike

Split..in blackjack

----------


## Stinky

Spoil,,

----------


## shunpike

Poise..savoir faire

----------


## Stinky

Spite, yer face

----------


## shunpike

Tripe..offal innit?

----------


## Lambik

Pride

----------


## nedwalk

PRIZE  guess what i won

----------


## Lambik

Price

----------


## shunpike

Creep...move stealthily

----------


## Stinky

Spree, like in shopping

----------


## crippen

Spire,as in church

----------


## shunpike

Preen...thais love it

----------


## nedwalk

CREPE.. faggy french pancake

----------


## crippen

Crewe,a place to change trains at UK

----------


## Lambik

Creek

----------


## nedwalk

REEKS... like my armpits

----------


## Stinky

Leeks, a Welsh staple food

----------


## crippen

Leaks,call a plumber

----------


## Stinky

Slack, tighten that line ya land lubber

----------


## nedwalk

LICKS..

----------


## Loombucket

LACKS - something missing

----------


## crippen

Backs,usually the loser

----------


## Lambik

Black

----------


## StrontiumDog

baulk, stop or refuse

----------


## crippen

Caulk,up the holes in a boat

----------


## r1 pet

chalk-calcium carbonate

----------


## nedwalk

LATCH

----------


## crippen

Hatch an egg

----------


## Lambik

Catch

----------


## crispie

Patch ... a hole in your jeans

----------


## r1 pet

chats-to

----------


## crispie

chaps -- and ladies, too

----------


## Lambik

Space

----------


## shunpike

Copes..abides

----------


## nedwalk

SLOPE

----------


## r1 pet

slops--cell poo

----------


## shunpike

lisps..speech defects

----------


## Lambik

Silks

----------


## Loombucket

Sulks - what the old lady does, from time to time.

----------


## Stinky

Sluts, dirty bitches

----------


## zemotion

Ssits- look it up.

----------


## Lambik

> Ssits- look it up.


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

From Sluts to Ssits!!?? :ourrules: 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Sluts
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Lotus

----------


## crippen

Stool,to sit on

----------


## StrontiumDog

Spool, a thingy

----------


## Stinky

Slops, ugy food

----------


## shunpike

Soaps...operas ain't they?

----------


## crippen

Spasm,a sort of twitch

----------


## genghis61

*passe* - out of fashion

----------


## crippen

Paste,sort of sticky stuff

----------


## shunpike

Steam...vapor

----------


## crippen

Stead,  a mighty horse

----------


## Lambik

Mates

----------


## crippen

Gates,rich soft-ware man

----------


## Stinky

Hates,,the taste of mudfish

----------


## thaibulge

Mates

----------


## Lambik

> Mates


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

See 2438   :Confused: 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

State

----------


## crippen

Stage,for showing off

----------


## Stinky

State,,,,,,

----------


## crippen

tease,a sort of troll

----------


## Lambik

Texas

----------


## thaibulge

Texan

----------


## nedwalk

ANNEX

----------


## Lambik

Senna

----------


## crippen

Means,like money

----------


## r1 pet

beans--full of

----------


## Lambik

Jeans

----------


## StrontiumDog

Sneak, a bit furtive like

----------


## mcc66

Stake-  wooden stake

----------


## crippen

Shake,rattle and roll

----------


## StrontiumDog

Sheik, arab matey

----------


## crippen

Skive,do nowt

----------


## waddy

hives  as   bees

----------


## mcc66

Shave  .

----------


## Lambik

Slave

----------


## StrontiumDog

Valve, it opens and closes

----------


## crippen

Value,best

----------


## StrontiumDog

Vault, a jump or bank thing

----------


## shunpike

Value...good deal

----------


## waddy

venal    (of  person )  that  may  be  bribed

----------


## r1 pet

learn-aquire knowledge

----------


## mcc66

Regal-  royalty

----------


## crippen

great,no snow in LOS for Xmas.

----------


## Stinky

Treat, what would Christmas be without one

----------


## crippen

Trait,usually a bad one

----------


## Stinky

Train,, choo chooo

----------


## crippen

Brain,or lack of

----------


## Stinky

Brawn,, good if you have no brain  :Smile:

----------


## nedwalk

PRAWN traditional ozzie chrissy tucker

----------


## Lambik

Drawn

----------


## crippen

Drain,the water away

----------


## Lambik

Brain

----------


## waddy

grain

----------


## Loombucket

Groin - stops the sand from being washed away from your pubes

----------


## crippen

Toing,and froing

----------


## Stinky

Going, gone

----------


## crippen

doing,done

----------


## StrontiumDog

groin, a sensitive spot

----------


## crippen

Groan,if groined

----------


## Stinky

Groat, really old coins

----------


## StrontiumDog

troat, call or bellow

----------


## crippen

Treat,occasionally

----------


## StrontiumDog

trait, again..

----------


## nedwalk

IRATE

----------


## crippen

Crate,of ale

----------


## Stinky

Stare... an earnest gaze

----------


## Muadib

Stair - something you climb...

----------


## waddy

tapir- small  mammal

----------


## Stinky

Trips...over the balcony and falls to his death   :Sad:

----------


## waddy

spire- on a church  tower

----------


## Stinky

Pyres.... burning bodies

----------


## nedwalk

SYRUP

----------


## Lambik

Spurs

----------


## nedwalk

SPUDS...in my ears..

----------


## Lambik

Studs

----------


## nedwalk

SHUTS..

----------


## Stinky

Hunts...

----------


## crippen

Punts,as in boats

----------


## nedwalk

^ heheehe...should I ? :Smile:

----------


## nedwalk

ok...i,ve had me giggle..

RUNTS..tiny little cunts

----------


## Lambik

Sutra

----------


## crippen

tears

----------


## nedwalk

ARSES.. :Smile:

----------


## shunpike

Asses...for the seppos

----------


## nedwalk

ACESS..the situation

----------


## keda

scare

----------


## nedwalk

CRAPS

----------


## Lambik

Scary

----------


## waddy

scart  - as in  lead

----------


## crippen

Trace,not a lot

----------


## nedwalk

ALTER

----------


## Lambik

Altar

----------


## nedwalk

TRIAL

----------


## crippen

Crail,a basket

----------


## nedwalk

FRAIL

----------


## genghis61

*fakir*

----------


## Lambik

Fairy

----------


## shunpike

Friar...Tuck innit

----------


## Lambik

Flair

----------


## nedwalk

TRIAL

----------


## happynz

I'll be back *later*.    :Smile:

----------


## waddy

pater  -   father

----------


## happynz

*Pears* are nice, even canned ones.

----------


## waddy

arses        are  better

----------


## happynz

No doubt. Any nice ones you can *spare*? Preferably female as that's more to my liking.

----------


## Lambik

Sabre

----------


## nedwalk

RAPES..for want of better word

----------


## Wallalai

spore  the reproductive unit

----------


## Lambik

Score

----------


## crippen

Comes.  err err

----------


## happynz

Put that in your pipe and *smoke* it.

----------


## nedwalk

SMOTE..bible stuff

----------


## Lambik

Motel

----------


## crippen

Hotel,lots of s/t rooms.

----------


## Lambik

Whole

----------


## crippen

Whose,  not mine

----------


## nedwalk

SHOE'S

----------


## Lambik

Shove

----------


## crippen

hovel,my house

----------


## waddy

novel  -  book

----------


## nedwalk

NAVEL

----------


## Mr Lick

RAVEL

----------


## crippen

gavel.

----------


## Mr Lick

Tavel

----------


## Lambik

Table

----------


## Mr Lick

Fable

----------


## happynz

Please don't *bleat.*

----------


## Mr Lick

bloat

----------


## crippen

float

----------


## Mr Lick

flout

----------


## waddy

flour

----------


## Mr Lick

floor

----------


## Muadib

flora

----------


## Mr Lick

aloof

----------


## Lambik

Fools

----------


## happynz

The Beach Boys hit 'The *Sloop* John B.' wasn't half-bad.

----------


## Muadib

slope

----------


## happynz

The *polls* are now open.

----------


## Lambik

Spell

----------


## crippen

spill,the beans

----------


## Mr Lick

Piles

----------


## crippen

Miles,further than a kilometre

----------


## Mr Lick

Mines (a pint thank you!)

----------


## waddy

wines  you  will  have  a  glass   a  be  grateful

----------


## happynz

She used her feminine *wiles* to get what she wanted.

----------


## waddy

like they do in wales

----------


## Muadib

Do they still burn witches in Salem???

----------


## Lambik

Slime

----------


## Wallalai

Males

----------


## crippen

Mares

----------


## happynz

She usually *crams* for exams at the end of every term.

----------


## crippen

Crabs, never had 'em.

----------


## nedwalk

BRATS..yep met a few

----------


## waddy

brass   have'nt  got any

----------


## crippen

Crass,  sort of like us

----------


## nedwalk

CRABS,, yep had em

----------


## Wallalai

Arabs

----------


## Mr Lick

Brass

----------


## Wallalai

Stars

----------


## Mr Lick

Rests

----------


## Lambik

Crest

----------


## crippen

crews

----------


## Lambik

Curse

----------


## Muadib

Nurse Betty is a nasty little vixen...

----------


## waddy

norse  -  language of  norway

----------


## crippen

Horse,of course!

----------


## happynz

That's what is in *store*.

----------


## waddy

swore  - some body   will  turn  this  into  whore

----------


## Mr Lick

Not yet -   Lower

----------


## crippen

Bower,flowery thing.

----------


## Mr Lick

rower

----------


## nedwalk

WHORE..i got it!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Muadib

*Shore* ya did...  :Smile:

----------


## Lambik

Roses

----------


## Muadib

Hoses

----------


## crippen

moses,a long time ago

----------


## Lambik

Doses

----------


## waddy

roses

----------


## Lambik

> roses



xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

See 2599  :tieme:

----------


## nedwalk

SHOES

----------


## Mr Lick

shows

----------


## Lambik

Whose

----------


## nedwalk

HOPES

----------


## crippen

Mopes,sulking

----------


## Mr Lick

opens

----------


## crippen

Scope

----------


## StrontiumDog

Spore, it's a fungus love thing

----------


## Mr Lick

Sport

----------


## Lambik

Troop

----------


## Muadib

Nurse Betty is always *prompt* with her treatment...

----------


## crippen

1 2 3 4 5 6     not playing.

----------


## crippen

Ports.

----------


## waddy

posts

----------


## Mr Lick

posse

----------


## mcc66

press

----------


## Muadib

> Nurse Betty is always *prompt* with her treatment...





> 1 2 3 4 5 6     not playing.


 :Sorry1:

----------


## crippen

Dress

----------


## Mr Lick

Press

----------


## Lambik

> Press


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx  xxxxxxxx

See 2620  :tieme: 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Dress

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Rides

----------


## crippen

Tides

----------


## Mr Lick

Sated

----------


## crippen

Sited

----------


## Mr Lick

Edict

----------


## nedwalk

DICED and sliced

----------


## Lambik

Cider

----------


## barbaro

_rides_ - 3rd person of the verb 'to ride'

----------


## crippen

Tides,allatsea

----------


## Lambik

Ideas

----------


## StrontiumDog

Dries, as it was wet

----------


## waddy

do   you  want   fries    with   that

----------


## nedwalk

SAFER

----------


## crippen

Sabre,as toothed tiger

----------


## Lambik

Brave

----------


## Mr Lick

Avert

----------


## mcc66

Carve

----------


## happynz

She *cares*, a lot!

----------


## Mr Lick

Pears

----------


## Lambik

Pearl

----------


## barbaro

caves........

----------


## mcc66

cakes-   yum

----------


## Mr Lick

Saker

----------


## mcc66

Break

----------


## Mr Lick

Beaks

----------


## mcc66

Skate

----------


## Mr Lick

Taste

----------


## mcc66

Least

----------


## happynz

*Steel* yourselves, lads. Here she comes!

----------


## Mr Lick

Leeks

----------


## happynz

Don't be surprised that that English motorcar you have purchased *leaks* oil. It's normal for that make.

----------


## crippen

Beaks,as on birds

----------


## Mr Lick

Sneak

----------


## Lambik



----------


## nedwalk

TAPES

----------


## Mr Lick

Pests

----------


## crippen

Nests

----------


## Mr Lick

Tents

----------


## happynz

His *stint* in the Air Force National Guard was certainly suspect.

----------


## Lambik

Stink

----------


## Mr Lick

Tanks

----------


## crippen

Banks

----------


## happynz

He *wanks* once a day Monday to Saturday and twice on Sunday.

----------


## Lambik

Wants

----------


## nedwalk

SAINT..i,m not

----------


## crippen

Faint

----------


## happynz

Monica said, 'Never mind that *stain*, Bill. It's nothing.'

----------


## crippen

Baits

----------


## happynz

He *waits* for nobody.

----------


## Lambik

Satin

----------


## StrontiumDog

Train...choo choo 


 :trainwreck:

----------


## crippen

Brain.     who needs one. :Pat:

----------


## Lambik

Drain

----------


## Mr Lick

Grain

----------


## nedwalk

GRINS  :Smile:

----------


## Lambik



----------


## Mr Lick

Rings, as in Lord of

----------


## crippen

sings

----------


## Mr Lick

Singe

----------


## Wallalai

genes

----------


## Mr Lick

Gents

----------


## Lambik

Tense

----------


## Mr Lick

Steep

----------


## Lambik

Sweet

----------


## crippen

Tweet

----------


## Mr Lick

Tweed

----------


## Lambik

Weeds

----------


## Mr Lick

Weeks

----------


## crippen

geeks

----------


## Mr Lick

Reeks as in pong

----------


## Lambik

Keeps

----------


## crippen

Keels,on an even.

----------


## Mr Lick

Sleep    zzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## Lambik



----------


## crippen

Belts.

----------


## Lambik

Least

----------


## crippen

feast

----------


## nedwalk

STEAM

----------


## Mr Lick

State

----------


## crippen

Tames

----------


## Mr Lick

Atoms

----------


## crippen

tombs

----------


## Mr Lick

Bombs

----------


## Lambik

Bimbo

----------


## nedwalk

BILBO..that little fella in a story

----------


## crippen

boils

----------


## r1 pet

slobs..more than one couch patato

----------


## Mr Lick

Bowls (of cereal)

----------


## crippen

Bowel.

----------


## Mr Lick

Towel

----------


## Lambik

Lower

----------


## Mr Lick

Bower

----------


## crippen

Tower.

----------


## Lambik



----------


## Mr Lick

Pater.

----------


## Lambik

Hater

----------


## Mr Lick

Reach

----------


## crippen

Teach

----------


## Mr Lick

Chats

----------


## Lobster

Thats

----------


## Lambik

Haste

----------


## Mr Lick

Slate

----------


## r1 pet

spate..river flood

----------


## Mr Lick

Pasta

----------


## crippen

Paste.

----------


## Mr Lick

Caste

----------


## nedwalk

STALE

----------


## Lobster

State

----------


## sharon

Taste

----------


## waddy

haste

----------


## waddy

baste   sorry   see haste  has  been  done

----------


## sharon

Paste

----------


## waddy

parse

----------


## crippen

Parts

----------


## sharon

Start.

----------


## Mr Lick

Tarty

----------


## Lambik

Party

----------


## Mr Lick

Parry

----------


## crippen

tarry

----------


## Mr Lick

Marry

----------


## r1 pet

tarry..hang about

----------


## Mr Lick

Sorry to point out the obvious R1 but Tarry was used precisely 28 minutes before.

Lets try CARRY

----------


## Lambik

Crazy

----------


## nedwalk

CRAPY  :mid:

----------


## Mr Lick

Parky

----------


## crippen

Darky

bit racist

----------


## Mr Lick

Dorky  - a self portrait

----------


## Lambik

Rowdy

----------


## Mr Lick

Drown

----------


## Lambik

Crown

----------


## crippen

Crows.

----------


## Mr Lick

Sworn - Legally binding

----------


## Lambik



----------


## crippen

Spoon.

----------


## Mr Lick

Opens

----------


## isanyokel

spent................force

----------


## Mr Lick

Tense ..... Present

----------


## Lambik

Sense

----------


## Mr Lick

Noses

----------


## Lambik

Moses

----------


## Mr Lick

Mosey - Guess i'll just mosey on over there

----------


## crippen

Nosey

----------


## Mr Lick

Sonny as in Sonny Boy

----------


## bedtime

Sunny

----------


## bedtime

Funny

----------


## Lambik

Bunny

----------


## crippen

Dunny.

----------


## PAVLARAS

:smiley laughing:  :cmn:  ::chitown::  :irish:  :UK:  :ban him: 


> snack - (n.) a small meal

----------


## PAVLARAS

:Aussie:  :spam2:  :deadhorsebig:  ::chitown::  :Smile:  :kma:  :France:  :irish:  :cmn:  :sexy:  :deadhorsebig:  ::chitown::  :spam2:  :St George:

----------


## PAVLARAS

cyprus/apollon

----------


## PAVLARAS

apollon cyprus

----------


## PAVLARAS

apollon cyprus limassol

----------


## Mr Lick

Where were we? Oh yes, Dunny, could i be so bold on this occasion to change 2 letters so as to to now read: - DUMMY 

Mildy befitting a description of the above poster!

----------


## crippen

He want's his


MUMMY

----------


## Mr Lick

and of course his TUMMY rubbed

----------


## crippen

Yummy, very nice

----------


## Mr Lick

Lummy - That's a surprise!

----------


## Lambik



----------


## crippen

Muddy

----------


## Mr Lick

Buddy - Lots of them

----------


## isanyokel

Baddy.......lots of them villains

----------


## crippen

Baldy.

----------


## nedwalk

DELAY

----------


## Mr Lick

Laden  - not Bin

----------


## crippen

Baden    as in Powell

----------


## isanyokel

Abide...........with me?

----------


## Mr Lick

Bride - of Frankenstein?

----------


## Lambik

Pride

----------


## Mr Lick

Prude

----------


## Lambik

Crude

----------


## Mr Lick

The* Cruel* Sea!

----------


## nedwalk

GRUEL.. what my missus cooks :mid:

----------


## Lambik

Ruled

----------


## Mr Lick

Riled

----------


## crippen

tiled

----------


## Mr Lick

Tried

----------


## nedwalk

DIETS..

----------


## Mr Lick

Sided    (geometric)

----------


## Lambik

Deeds

----------


## Mr Lick

Seedy  -  (shabby)

----------


## Lambik



----------


## Mr Lick

Deems

----------


## Lambik



----------


## crippen

James.

----------


## nedwalk

MATES

----------


## Mr Lick

Mazes

----------


## crippen

Males

----------


## Mr Lick

Calms

----------


## nedwalk

MALTS

----------


## Lambik

Stalk

----------


## Mr Lick

SWALK - Sealed with a loving kiss (takes me back a few years -decades actually)

----------


## Lambik

Wales

----------


## Mr Lick

Whale

----------


## crippen

Shale,a sorty of rock

----------


## Mr Lick

Swale  (small valley)

----------


## mcc66

Swell

----------


## crippen

Dwell.

----------


## Mr Lick

Welds

----------


## Lambik

Weeds

----------


## Mr Lick

Sweep

----------


## crippen

Sweet.

----------


## Mr Lick

Stews

----------


## waddy

steps   yes  that   fantastic  group

----------


## Mr Lick

Press

----------


## Lambik



----------


## crippen

Posts

----------


## Mr Lick

Dead *Poets* Society

----------


## crippen

Strop

----------


## Lambik

Story

----------


## crippen

Roast

----------


## Mr Lick

Sport

----------


## Lambik

Storm

----------


## Mr Lick

Trams

----------


## crippen

Drams

----------


## SunTzu

Crams

----------


## Mr Lick

Dream

----------


## crippen

Dread

----------


## SunTzu

Why does MrLick always cheat ?

*Dryad

----------


## Lambik

Ready

----------


## crippen

Heady

----------


## SunTzu

heaty

----------


## Lambik

Heart

----------


## Mr Lick

I promise to buck up Suntzu.

Lets *Bathe*

----------


## SunTzu

^ well, I didnt know you could change the letters order too.

Too easy ...  :Gay: 


**sheat*

----------


## Mr Lick

Shaft

----------


## SunTzu

facts

----------


## Mr Lick

Stack

----------


## peter000

Tacky

----------


## Mr Lick

Wacky

----------


## Lambik



----------


## Mr Lick

Chalk

----------


## SunTzu

larch

----------


## peter000

March

----------


## SunTzu

chart

----------


## Mr Lick

Charm

----------


## crippen

Chasm

----------


## Mr Lick

Match

----------


## SunTzu

teach

----------


## Mr Lick

Caste  (Hindu social class)

----------


## SunTzu

steak  :Razz:

----------


## peter000

stack

----------


## SunTzu

skate

----------


## peter000

lakes

----------


## crippen

lames

----------


## Lambik

Slave

----------


## crippen

stave

----------


## SunTzu

steal

----------


## peter000

plate

----------


## crippen

Slate

----------


## Mr Lick

Blate  (bashful)

----------


## barbaro

blame...........

----------


## crippen

blaze

----------


## SunTzu

Zebra ///\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\
\\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///
 ////\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\
\\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///
 ////\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\
\\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///
 ////\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\
\\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///
 ////\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\
\\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///
 ////\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\
\\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///
 ////\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\
\\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///
 ////\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\
\\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///
 ////\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\
\\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///
 ////\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\
\\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///
 ////\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\///\\\

----------


## Mr Lick

Craze

----------


## crippen

Crate.

----------


## Mr Lick

Irate

----------


## peter000

later

----------


## SunTzu

tears

----------


## crippen

pater

----------


## Kurgen

raped

----------


## Lambik

Dares

----------


## Mr Lick

Reaps

----------


## Kurgen

Rears

----------


## Mr Lick

Reams

----------


## Lambik

Dream

----------


## Mr Lick

Think i'll have a few wee *Drams*

----------


## crippen

Trams,buses on rails

----------


## SunTzu

Mares

----------


## Mr Lick

Roams

----------


## SunTzu

Samoa (Island)

----------


## Lambik



----------


## Mr Lick

Sambo - wrestling based on judo

----------


## SunTzu

mambo

----------


## Mr Lick

Mamba

----------


## crippen

mamma

----------


## SunTzu

mamas and papas

----------


## Mr Lick

Smarm

----------


## SunTzu

swarm

----------


## nedwalk

WARTS

----------


## crippen

Carts.

----------


## nedwalk

FARTS.. :Smile:

----------


## Lambik

Stars

----------


## SunTzu

stars

----------


## Mr Lick

Stare (in amazement)

----------


## crippen

trade

----------


## Mr Lick

adder

----------


## Lambik

Grade

----------


## SunTzu

graze

----------


## Mr Lick

Zebra

----------


## SunTzu

^ got that one not long ago...

*Bears*

----------


## Lambik

Years

----------


## SunTzu

yeats

----------


## Lambik



----------


## crippen

Steal

----------


## Mr Lick

Alert

----------


## SunTzu

^^^ francais, Lambik ?


*relay

----------


## crippen

Delay

----------


## Mr Lick

Baldy

----------


## crippen

sadly

----------


## SunTzu

leafy

----------


## crippen

leaky

----------


## Lambik

> ^^^ francais, Lambik ?
> 
> 
> *relay


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I am not French, the movie is.

----------


## Lambik

> leaky


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Bleak

----------


## SunTzu

baled

----------


## r1 pet

deals

----------


## crippen

heals

----------


## r1 pet

shape..

----------


## SunTzu

paste

----------


## crippen

haste

----------


## SunTzu

rice round *chest*

----------


## Mr Lick

Chews

----------


## SunTzu

shrew

----------


## crippen

threw

----------


## SunTzu

throw

----------


## Mr Lick

Broth

----------


## SunTzu

throe, whatever that means...

----------


## Lambik

Thorn

----------


## SunTzu

trons

----------


## Lambik

> trons


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

 :Confused: 

What are trons please

----------


## SunTzu

i dont know, but it's suggested as correct by the spelling check, when right clicking on my attempted "ronts"

----------


## Mr Lick

Seems TRONS is a public weighing machine (known as TRONS particularly in Edinburgh or Glasgow)

So now lets have RENTS

----------


## SunTzu

rants

----------


## Mr Lick

Aunts

----------


## SunTzu

stunt

----------


## Lambik

Tunes

----------


## Mr Lick

Nukes

----------


## Kurgen

Pukes

----------


## Mr Lick

Twin PEAKS

----------


## peter000

Spoke

----------


## Mr Lick

Spike

----------


## crippen

Spite

----------


## Mr Lick

Topes

----------


## crippen

Ropes

----------


## Mr Lick

Pours

----------


## peter000

Ropes

----------


## Lambik

> Ropes


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

 :tieme: 

See 2956

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hours

----------


## Kurgen

Fours

----------


## Lambik

Yours

----------


## Mr Lick

Sours

----------


## nedwalk

SORTS

----------


## Mr Lick

Routs

----------


## crippen

touts

----------


## Mr Lick

Louts

----------


## jandajoy

sluts

----------


## Mr Lick

Slurs - hic!

----------


## SunTzu

roofs

----------


## peter000

spoof

----------


## crippen

spool

----------


## SunTzu

poles

----------


## peter000

stole

----------


## crippen

slope

----------


## SunTzu

pelts

----------


## peter000

belts

----------


## Mr Lick

Abets

----------


## SunTzu

melts

----------


## peter000

teams

----------


## nedwalk

> roofs





> melts


^ wrong...

STALE

----------


## SunTzu

^ yep, I should refresh the tab before posting...

Beast

----------


## Lambik

Flats 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Sorry too late

----------


## nedwalk

FLASK ?

----------


## SunTzu

slack

----------


## crippen

black

----------


## Mr Lick

Blank

----------


## SunTzu

blink

----------


## Mr Lick

Clink

----------


## peter000

Links

----------


## Lambik

Lines

----------


## nedwalk

SNAIL

----------


## crippen

lanes

----------


## SunTzu

seals

----------


## crippen

meals

----------


## SunTzu

leaps

----------


## crippen

sleep

----------


## SunTzu

sweep

----------


## peter000

swipe

----------


## Kurgen

swine

----------


## Lambik

Mines

----------


## peter000

Minks

----------


## crippen

pinks

----------


## Chili Pepper

skint

----------


## Mr Lick

Kilts

----------


## peter000

Skite

----------


## Loy Toy

Skite??????? Is that a word Peter?

Sites.

----------


## peter000

> Skite??????? Is that a word Peter?
> 
> 
> _Sites._


_

Yes, LT & it is much used in Oz. 

LINK: skite - definition of skite by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.

skite1 Scot

vb
1. (intr) to slide or slip, as on ice
2. (tr) to strike with a sharp or glancing blow

n
1. an instance of sliding or slipping
2. a sharp or glancing blow
(Miscellaneous Technologies / Brewing)
on the (or a) skite Scot, Irish on a drinking spree
[of uncertain origin]

skite2 Austral and NZ informal
vb (intr)
to boast

n
1. boastful talk
2. a person who boasts
[from Scottish and northern English dialect; see skate3]_
*
Seats*

----------


## Loy Toy

Thanks mate you learn something everyday!  :Smile: 

Meats.

----------


## peter000

> Thanks mate you learn something everyday! 
> 
> Meats.


No worries..... Smart :Smile:

----------


## crippen

trims.

----------


## Mr Lick

trams

----------


## peter000

stars

----------


## Lambik

Stays

----------


## peter000

Stray

----------


## Mr Lick

Tyres

----------


## peter000

Rests

----------


## Lambik

Tears

----------


## crippen

teams

----------


## Mr Lick

Terms

----------


## crippen

Germs.

----------


## Mr Lick

Surge

----------


## Lambik

Purge

----------


## Mr Lick

Grope

----------


## Chili Pepper

Rogue

----------


## crippen

grout

----------


## Mr Lick

Trout

----------


## superman

Sorry I fcuked up

----------


## Mr Lick

No worries Clark,

*Route*

----------


## peter000

Tours

----------


## Lambik

Torso

----------


## peter000

Torts

----------


## Lambik

Sport

----------


## crippen

trips

----------


## peter000

Crisp.

----------


## superman

prick

----------


## barbaro

deals

----------


## peter000

heals

----------


## crippen

seals

----------


## peter000

steal

----------


## Mr Lick

alert

----------


## crippen

trail

----------


## Mr Lick

Frail

----------


## peter000

liars

----------


## Mr Lick

Snail

----------


## peter000

Rails

----------


## crippen

mails

----------


## Lambik

Slime

----------


## peter000

Milks

----------


## crippen

silks.

----------


## Mr Lick

Kilns

----------


## Lambik

Sling

----------


## crippen

Bling  !

----------


## Mr Lick

Lying

----------


## peter000

Cling

----------


## crippen

fling

----------


## Lambik

Final

----------


## Mr Lick

Flank

----------


## SunTzu

Semen

----------


## Mr Lick

Flank, change a letter = SEMEN????

Shall we continue quite appopriately with BLANK!!

----------


## SunTzu

my mistake, missed a couple of pages  :Smile: 

Plank

----------


## Mr Lick

No worries ST

Prank!

----------


## peter000

Ranks

----------


## SunTzu

ice rinks*

----------


## peter000

Drink

----------


## Lambik

Drank

----------


## crippen

drain

----------


## SunTzu

brain

----------


## Mr Lick

Brawn

----------


## crippen

prawn

----------


## Chili Pepper

prank

----------


## Lambik

Koran

----------


## crippen

Korat

----------


## Mr Lick

Orate

----------


## Lambik

Great

----------


## SunTzu

Tiger

----------


## Mr Lick

Gater

----------


## crippen

water

----------


## Chili Pepper

react

----------


## SunTzu

tract

----------


## Mr Lick

Bract     (part of flower)

----------


## SunTzu

track

----------


## Mr Lick

Truck

----------


## crippen

trick

----------


## SunTzu

prick  :Smile:

----------


## crippen

Crick...in your neck

----------


## Mr Lick

C Lick... in your face

----------


## Loy Toy

Clock.

----------


## SunTzu

flock

----------


## Loy Toy

Block.

----------


## Mr Lick

Bloke

----------


## JoeMoer

Blake

----------


## JoeMoer

blade

----------


## Lambik



----------


## peter000

Bleep

----------


## Chili Pepper

leper

----------


## peter000

Pearl

----------


## crippen

Clear

----------


## crippen

oops   double post

----------


## Chili Pepper

crave

----------


## crippen

Crate.

----------


## Mr Lick

Crave

----------


## crippen

craze

----------


## SunTzu

razed

----------


## Mr Lick

Fazed

----------


## SunTzu

fared

----------


## peter000

Dares

----------


## Loy Toy

Reams............I love that word.  :Smile:

----------


## nedwalk

ERASE..Your bloody ream mate :Smile:

----------


## peter000

Fares

----------


## SunTzu

Rafts

----------


## Lambik

Shaft

----------


## SunTzu

shift

----------


## r1 pet

shirt

----------


## SunTzu

hurts

----------


## peter000

Strut

----------


## crippen

truth

----------


## Chili Pepper

hurts (the truth)

----------


## SunTzu

short...  :mid:

----------


## crippen

shore

----------


## SunTzu

easy *whore

----------


## crippen

horse

----------


## Chili Pepper

whore

----------


## SunTzu

whose

----------


## Mr Lick

Chose

----------


## Chili Pepper

shore

----------


## Mr Lick

Homer

----------


## SunTzu

Romeo  :Smile:

----------


## peter000

Mower

----------


## SunTzu

power

----------


## nedwalk

WIPER

----------


## peter000

Wires

----------


## SunTzu

wares

----------


## Lambik

Spare

----------


## Mr Lick

Spare - *Parts*

----------


## crippen

start

----------


## SunTzu

smart car

----------


## crippen

mates

----------


## Lambik

State

----------


## Mr Lick

Steam

----------


## Chili Pepper

metal

----------


## crippen

Teams

----------


## Mr Lick

Emits

----------


## peter000

Steam

----------


## Mr Lick

Aster

----------


## Loy Toy

After.

----------


## nedwalk

TASER

----------


## Mr Lick

Prate

----------


## SunTzu

rated XXX

----------


## Mr Lick

Acted

----------


## SunTzu

faced

----------


## Mr Lick

Cased

----------


## SunTzu

eased

----------


## Mr Lick

Lease

----------


## crippen

leads

----------


## SunTzu

dealt

----------


## peter000

Steal

----------


## Mr Lick

Leaks

----------


## SunTzu

bleak

----------


## peter000

Sable

----------


## Mr Lick

Fable

----------


## SunTzu

blade

----------


## crippen

slade

----------


## SunTzu

slide

----------


## peter000

Deals

----------


## SunTzu

great leaps* forward

----------


## Lambik

Space

----------


## peter000

Pacer

----------


## SunTzu

Rance

----------


## Mr Lick

Crape, no, Crape!!!

----------


## SunTzu

raped  :Shock:

----------


## Mr Lick

Grape, there was a bunch of them!!  Doh!!!

----------


## SunTzu

grope. I'll never get bored with this game  :Smile:

----------


## Mr Lick

Group

----------


## peter000

Pours

----------


## Mr Lick

Usurp

----------


## peter000

Burps

----------


## Mr Lick

Tottenham Hot*spurs*

----------


## peter000

Spurt

----------


## Mr Lick

Trips

----------


## peter000

Tripe...

----------


## crippen

Gripe.

----------


## peter000

Grope.

----------


## Mr Lick

Prone

----------


## peter000

Prong...gggggg

----------


## Mr Lick

Prang

----------


## peter000

Prank

----------


## nedwalk

KAREN..me mates missus

----------


## crippen

crank

----------


## peter000

Crack

----------


## Lambik

Track

----------


## peter000

Crack

----------


## crippen

racks
.
.
.




 same word twice by 000  some sort of record! ::chitown::

----------


## peter000

stack

----------


## crippen

Stick

----------


## Mr Lick

Stock

----------


## crippen

Stuck

----------


## Mr Lick

Tusks

----------


## SunTzu

husks

----------


## Mr Lick

Shuck

----------


## SunTzu

love shack* said B52's

----------


## Mr Lick

Shank

----------


## SunTzu

hunks

----------


## Mr Lick

Bunks

----------


## r1 pet

skunk

----------


## SunTzu

kinks

----------


## Lambik

Kings

----------


## nedwalk

STING

----------


## Mr Lick

Wings

----------


## r1 pet

sling

----------


## Mr Lick

Suing

----------


## SunTzu

swing

----------


## Mr Lick

Owing

----------


## Chili Pepper

going

----------


## Mr Lick

Groin

----------


## Chili Pepper

irony

----------


## Mr Lick

Prion (seabird)

----------


## SunTzu

Noria* (Arabic: ناعورة‎, nā'ūra, from Syriac: ܢܥܘܪܐ, nā'urā) is a machine for lifting water into a small aqueduct,

----------


## Chili Pepper

brain

----------


## Mr Lick

Rabid

----------


## Chili Pepper

rapid

----------


## SunTzu

nice pairs*

----------


## Mr Lick

Nice Hairs

----------


## crippen

fairs

----------


## Mr Lick

Safer

----------


## SunTzu

fleas market

----------


## Mr Lick

Flash Gordon

----------


## SunTzu

Flesh Gerdon

----------


## nedwalk

FELCH

----------


## Lambik

Leech

----------


## Chili Pepper

cheek

----------


## crippen

check

----------


## Lambik

Chick

----------


## SunTzu

Chuck Norris !
(been waiting long for that one... :Very Happy: )

----------


## Mr Lick

Cluck cluck cluck cluck cluck!!!

----------


## crippen

Click.

----------


## Chili Pepper

clock

----------


## SunTzu

clack

----------


## Mr Lick

Black  (is that permitted?)

----------


## Chili Pepper

flack (^I wouldn't expect any^)

----------


## SunTzu

William Blake* was the name of the

----------


## Mr Lick

Do you want a *Flake* in that luv?

----------


## Chili Pepper

false

----------


## SunTzu

feels

----------


## isanyokel

leeks.....good olde Welsh ones!!!

----------


## SunTzu

leaks I have, go to bathroom I must

----------


## Mr Lick

Keels

----------


## crippen

keeps

----------


## Mr Lick

Sleep zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## SunTzu

pelts

----------


## Mr Lick

Spilt milk

----------


## SunTzu

slept

----------


## Mr Lick

On a slippery *slope*

----------


## SunTzu

peels...


almost 1000, Mr Lick, keep it up  :Wink:

----------


## nedwalk

ELOPE

----------


## Mr Lick

Plebe  (First year US military student)

----------


## Lambik

Bleed

----------


## Chili Pepper

seppo

----------


## SunTzu

posse

----------


## Mr Lick

Passe  (French)

----------


## Chili Pepper

spade

----------


## crippen

shade

----------


## Mr Lick

Paste

----------


## SunTzu

steps

----------


## Mr Lick

Press (closer)

----------


## Mr Lick

Reaps - To obtain a result (1000 posts - thats a result!)

----------


## SunTzu

Congrats Mr Lick !  :Smile: 

What will you write under your pseudo, now that you've moved forward in great leaps* ?

----------


## Mr Lick

Thanks ST. One to ponder later today following a wee bit of *Sleep*

----------


## SunTzu

sure, take time t find the proper words to tell your peers*

----------


## Loy Toy

Welcome to the 1,000 club Mr. Lick.  :Smile: 




> What will you write under your pseudo





> One to ponder later today


May I suggest "*Have tongue will travel*".   :mid:

----------


## Mr Lick

Thanks LT, great suggestion, will decide later when i return from a morning on the golf course.

In the meantime, one more to be going on with - *Leper*

----------


## SunTzu

I'm sure you will find some pearl*

----------


## Loy Toy

early.

----------


## crippen

years

----------


## Lambik

Gears

----------


## crippen

tears

----------


## Chili Pepper

stars

----------


## Lambik

Scars

----------


## crippen

Scams,ever popular

----------


## Mr Lick

Amass

----------


## crippen

Masts

----------


## Chili Pepper

steam

----------


## crippen

stems

----------


## Mr Lick

Mates

----------


## crippen

Sates.

----------


## Mr Lick

Tasks

----------


## Chili Pepper

skate

----------


## SunTzu

peaks

----------


## Chili Pepper

pokes.

----------


## Mr Lick

Mr *Spock*

----------


## crippen

spick   and span

----------


## Mr Lick

Kicks a can

----------


## SunTzu

picks a pan

----------


## Mr Lick

Nicks a van

----------


## SunTzu

ticks a man

----------


## Lambik



----------


## Chili Pepper

truck

----------


## crippen

truce  !

----------


## SunTzu

Bruce Springsteen

----------


## Chili Pepper

crude

----------


## nedwalk

RULED

----------


## Mr Lick

Ulcer

----------


## crippen

Crude

----------


## SunTzu

truce

----------


## Mr Lick

Curse

----------


## SunTzu

purse

----------


## Mr Lick

Upper.

----------


## SunTzu

preps

----------


## Mr Lick

Props

----------


## SunTzu

spore

----------


## Mr Lick

Spire

----------


## SunTzu

Esper

An _esper_ refers to an individual capable of telepathy and other similar paranormal abilities.

----------


## Lambik

Spear

----------


## SunTzu

reads

----------


## nedwalk

EARNS

----------


## crippen

Years

----------


## Mr Lick

Ready

----------


## SunTzu

hardy

----------


## nedwalk

DARKY

----------


## Mr Lick

It's a wee bit *Parky!*

----------


## SunTzu

porky

----------


## Lambik

Poker

----------


## crippen

pokes

----------


## SunTzu

pikes

----------


## crippen

bikes

----------


## Mr Lick

Skies

----------


## SunTzu

seeks

----------


## crippen

leeks,as in a welsh vegetable

----------


## Mr Lick

Sleet

----------


## Lambik

Tales

----------


## Mr Lick

Vales

----------


## sunsetter

valet

----------


## Mr Lick

Alert

----------


## SunTzu

treat

----------


## sunsetter

trait

----------


## Mr Lick

*Trial* and error.

----------


## SunTzu

Dragon Triad*

----------


## Mr Lick

*Dirty* Harry

----------


## Lambik

Tried

----------


## crippen

fried :Smile:

----------


## Chili Pepper

frier

----------


## crippen

crier

----------


## SunTzu

friar

----------


## crippen

briar

----------


## Chili Pepper

(The Life of) Brian

----------


## SunTzu

brand

----------


## Chili Pepper

randy

----------


## crippen

dandy

----------


## sunsetter

bandy

----------


## Chili Pepper

candy

----------


## Mr Lick

Mandy  (fly me!!)

----------


## nedwalk

HANDY

----------


## Loy Toy

Yandi.

----------


## toodkeng

diane

----------


## Lambik



----------


## toodkeng

riana

----------


## Lambik

Rainy

----------


## SunTzu

*trains harder for the better

----------


## Chili Pepper

train?

*drain

----------


## crippen

brain

----------


## isanyokel

brand...........trademark/humour :smiley laughing:

----------


## Chili Pepper

drank

----------


## crippen

drink

----------


## Mr Lick

drunk

----------


## Lambik



----------


## SunTzu

truck

----------


## Mr Lick

Trick

----------


## SunTzu

brick

----------


## PaddyGreen

brink

----------


## SunTzu

brisk

----------


## Lambik

Risks

----------


## Chili Pepper

frisk

----------


## SunTzu

frask

----------


## Mr Lick

Flask

----------


## SunTzu

slack

----------


## crippen

flack

----------


## Lambik

Black

----------


## Mr Lick

Blank

----------


## SunTzu

plank

----------


## isanyokel

plane

----------


## SunTzu

plead

----------


## Mr Lick

Plied

----------


## SunTzu

PLINE

----------


## nedwalk

LINER

----------


## isanyokel

RELIC

----------


## Lambik

Reich

----------


## crippen

cheer

----------


## Mr Lick

Cheek

----------


## Lambik

Check

----------


## crippen

chick

----------


## Mr Lick

Chock

----------


## crippen

Chuck

----------


## Mr Lick

Cluck

----------


## crippen

click

----------


## Mr Lick

Slick

----------


## crippen

spick

----------


## Mr Lick

Spice

----------


## Lambik

Space

----------


## Mr Lick

Packs

----------


## crippen

picks

----------


## Mr Lick

Skips

----------


## crippen

ships

----------


## Mr Lick

Shops

----------


## crippen

chops

----------


## PaddyGreen

boner

----------


## Lambik

> chops


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Chips

----------


## toodkeng

clips

----------


## crippen

claps

----------


## Lambik

Chaps

----------


## PaddyGreen

Chips
aka freedom fries 555555555

----------


## crippen

chits . . or check bill to you

----------


## PaddyGreen

shits
or dire rear post somtam regression

----------


## isanyokel

stash......conceal

----------


## nedwalk

SATES..quenches

----------


## Mr Lick

Aster-  Garden Plant

----------


## beachcarlo

Astra - club in bangkok

----------


## Lambik

Astro

----------


## crippen

strop

----------


## Mr Lick

Trope - Figure of speech

----------


## Lambik

Troop

----------


## toodkeng

stoop

----------


## isanyokel

posit,,,,,assume

----------


## Lambik

Strip

----------


## crippen

prats

----------


## Mr Lick

Wraps

----------


## crippen

straw

----------


## Lambik

Sorry for Wraps

----------


## Mr Lick

Warts

----------


## crippen

darts

----------


## Mr Lick

Start

----------


## Lambik

Trash

----------


## PaddyGreen

Crash

----------


## Mr Lick

Harsh

----------


## Lambik



----------


## Mr Lick

Smash

----------


## crippen

stash

----------


## Mr Lick

Haste

----------


## bleedinggums

waste

----------


## bleedinggums

Taste

----------


## PaddyGreen

Taste
aloi McMak

----------


## Mr Lick

Stoat

----------


## Lambik

Coast

----------


## toodkeng

Roast ... yummmm

----------


## Mr Lick

Toast

----------


## Bogon

stout
can you think of something more original than SHOUT? :Smile:

----------


## Lambik

Scout

----------


## PaddyGreen

Scots

----------


## Lambik

Shots

----------


## crippen

shops

----------


## Mr Lick

Shows

----------


## Lambik

Snows

----------


## Mr Lick

Swans

----------


## Lambik

Sands

----------


## toodkeng

hands

----------


## Mr Lick

Wands

----------


## crippen

Winds

----------


## Mr Lick

Dawns

----------


## crippen

Pawns

----------


## Mr Lick

Wanes

----------


## crippen

wants

----------


## Mr Lick

Slant

----------


## Lambik

Slate

----------


## Mr Lick

Blate  -  bashful

----------


## Lambik

Blast

----------


## crippen

Stale

----------


## Mr Lick

Taler - old silver coin of Austria, Germany, Switzerland

----------


## Lambik

Relax

----------


## Mr Lick

Exalt

----------


## Lobster

Taxes

----------


## Mr Lick

Tames

----------


## Lobster

Shame

----------


## Mr Lick

Homes

----------


## Number 42

Domes

----------


## Lambik

Dames

----------


## toodkeng

medal

----------


## isanyokel

melba.....peach will do.

----------


## Mr Lick

Lamb's - Mint sauce

----------


## crippen

Blame.

----------


## Mr Lick

Blear

----------


## Lambik

Realm

----------


## Mr Lick

Ramen - Japanese noodle dish

----------


## Lambik

Raven

----------


## Mr Lick

The shaven *Haven*

----------


## isanyokel

neath.........poetic licence!!

----------


## Lambik

Earth

----------


## toodkeng

there

----------


## Mr Lick

Heart

----------


## Lambik

Alert

----------


## toodkeng

learn

----------


## Lambik



----------


## crippen

after

----------


## Mr Lick

Rafts

----------


## isanyokel

staff

----------


## Mr Lick

Stuff

----------


## Lambik

Stiff

----------


## Mr Lick

Fists

----------


## Lambik

First

----------


## Mr Lick

Jack *Frost*

----------


## Lambik

Storm

----------


## Mr Lick

Romps

----------


## toodkeng

sperm

----------


## Lambik

Spare

----------


## Mr Lick

Paste

----------


## Lambik

Taste

----------


## Mr Lick

Stave

----------


## PaddyGreen

noble

----------


## Lambik

> Stave


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Slave

----------


## Mr Lick

Leave

----------


## r1 pet

lease

----------


## Mr Lick

Eases

----------


## r1 pet

tease

----------


## Mr Lick

Baste

----------


## Lambik

Haste

----------


## Dreadlord

Paste

----------


## Mr Lick

Pasty

----------


## nedwalk

STAMP

----------


## Muadib

Stump

----------


## Mr Lick

Trump (Donald?)

----------


## Lambik

Tramp

----------


## Muadib

Cramp...

----------


## Mr Lick

Clamp

----------


## Muadib

Place

----------


## Mr Lick

Lance

----------


## nedwalk

LACED

----------


## Mr Lick

Caned

----------


## Lambik

Naked

----------


## Mr Lick

Knave

----------


## Lambik

Snake

----------


## Muadib

Skate

----------


## isanyokel

taken.

----------


## Mr Lick

Token

----------


## nedwalk

NOTES

----------


## Lambik

Store

----------


## nedwalk

AROSE

----------


## isanyokel

senor.

----------


## r1 pet

sneer

----------


## Mr Lick

Sneek

----------


## Lambik

> Sneek


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

What is sneek, please ?

----------


## Mr Lick

It's the incorrect spelling of the word Sneak following a lunchtime drink.

Apologies - Lets go for what i should have been doing instead - *Snore!*

----------


## Lambik

^
Thanks  :Smile: 

Score

----------


## isanyokel

Recto..........right hand page of book.

----------


## Lambik

Other

----------


## Mr Lick

Throw

----------


## mud

thorn

----------


## Lambik

Broth

----------


## Liquid

birth

----------


## sunsetter

girth

----------


## Liquid

third

----------


## Loy Toy

hired.

----------


## Liquid

shire

----------


## Loy Toy

Irish.

----------


## Muadib

Shirt...

----------


## Lambik

Short

----------


## mud

thorn

----------


## isanyokel

Rhino

----------


## Liquid

heron

----------


## Mr Lick

North

----------


## Liquid

throb

----------


## Lambik

Throw

----------


## Liquid

tower

----------


## Mr Lick

Write

----------


## Liquid

wrist

----------


## Mr Lick

Swirl

----------


## Lambik



----------


## crippen

Twill

----------


## Liquid

willy

----------


## Lambik

Silly

----------


## Mr Lick

Silly - *Billy*

----------


## Liquid

hilly

----------


## nedwalk

CHILL

----------


## isanyokel

child

----------


## Mr Lick

Ditch

----------


## Liquid

itchy

----------


## crippen

Bitch

----------


## Liquid

birth

----------


## crippen

Mirth.

----------


## Liquid

third

----------


## Mr Lick

Firth - estuary

----------


## Liquid

first

----------


## Muadib

Stair

----------


## Liquid

trail

----------


## crippen

Frail

----------


## Liquid

liars

----------


## crippen

Blair

----------


## nedwalk

BAIRN..me daughters got a wee one

----------


## toodkeng

Cairn .. how high can you get one

----------


## Mr Lick

Incas

----------


## isanyokel

since

----------


## Muadib

Liars...

----------


## Liquid

stair

----------


## Mr Lick

Trait

----------


## Liquid

train

----------


## Mr Lick

Inert

----------


## Liquid

trend

----------


## Mr Lick

Tread

----------


## Loy Toy

Ready.

----------


## crippen

Bread

----------


## Stinky

Dread

----------


## Loy Toy

Dream.

----------


## Liquid

cream

----------


## sunsetter

bream

----------


## Liquid

maker

----------


## Lambik

Baker

----------


## Muadib

Rakes...

----------


## Mr Lick

Twin *Peaks*

----------


## Lambik

Sneak

----------


## Mr Lick

Skank - dancing to reggae music

----------


## Liquid

snack

----------


## Mr Lick

Cangs - Stocks, punishment Chinese style.

----------


## waddy

canes

----------


## Mr Lick

Maces

----------


## Lambik

Faces

----------


## toodkeng

Maces

----------


## Mr Lick

^ Yellow card!

Faces - *Caste*, Hindu social class

----------


## Liquid

space

----------


## Loy Toy

Spade.

----------


## jizzybloke

slade

----------


## Loy Toy

Slate.

----------


## Lambik

State

----------


## toodkeng

tasty - doughnuts cheer me up after yellow card  :Sad:  lol

----------


## Lambik

Nasty

----------


## barbaro

pasty - as in 'to be pasty'

----------


## Lambik

Stray

----------


## Loy Toy

Straw.

----------


## Lambik

Stars

----------


## toodkeng

start

----------


## Lambik

Smart

----------


## isanyokel

marsh

----------


## Lambik

Shame

----------


## Mr Lick

Haste

----------


## barbaro

waste..................

----------


## crippen

Reams

----------


## Mr Lick

Maris - Member of Russian People

----------


## Liquid

pasty

----------


## Mr Lick

Panty

----------


## Lambik

Pants

----------


## toodkeng

satin

----------


## Loy Toy

Latin.

----------


## Mr Lick

Trial

----------


## nedwalk

RIVAL

----------


## isanyokel

vital

----------


## alrat

vista.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

visit

----------


## Liquid

villa

----------


## toodkeng

alive

----------


## mud

tarts, pastries

----------


## isanyokel

MUD   tarts??????

ALIVE

olive.

----------


## Lambik

Lived

----------


## Mr Lick

Delve - rummage, rummage!

----------


## Lambik

Leave

----------


## Mr Lick

Lever

----------


## Stinky

Lover

----------


## toodkeng

Liver & onions . aroi mak

----------


## nedwalk

RIVET..

----------


## Mr Lick

Trove

----------


## alrat

store

----------


## toodkeng

crest

----------


## nedwalk

TERSE

----------


## Liquid

stern

----------


## Lambik

Tears      ฟ้าทะลายโจร

----------


## PaddyGreen

Heart

----------


## toodkeng

wrath

----------


## Mr Lick

Wheat

----------


## nedwalk

EARTH

----------


## Mr Lick

Tread

----------


## toodkeng

Ready

----------


## Mr Lick

Drear

----------


## Lambik

Dream

----------


## Loy Toy

Eared.

----------


## Mr Lick

Beard

----------


## Lambik

Armed

----------


## Mr Lick

Dread

----------


## toodkeng

Bread

----------


## Lambik

Blade

----------


## Mr Lick

Decal

----------


## toodkeng

caged

----------


## Lambik

Caved

----------


## Mr Lick

Laced

----------


## Liquid

leach

----------


## sccrhound

Cheap

----------


## nedwalk

ACHES..and pains

----------


## sccrhound

Heads

----------


## mud

shame

----------


## Lambik

Shake

----------


## Mr Lick

Hokes - Makes more dramatic

----------


## wtf

hokey

----------


## Mr Lick

Cokey - you put your left foot in...............

----------


## wtf

yokel

----------


## Mr Lick

Leaky

----------


## wtf

ankle

----------


## Mr Lick

Angel

----------


## Loy Toy

Nigel.

----------


## wtf

linen

----------


## Loy Toy

lines.

----------


## wtf

snail

----------


## Lambik

Sails

----------


## Mr Lick

Bails

----------


## Loy Toy

Pails.............As in what I am wearing. :Smile:

----------


## Mr Lick

Slain

----------


## wtf

stain

----------


## Loy Toy

Paint.

----------


## Myofb

saint

----------


## Loy Toy

Faint.

----------


## wtf

taint

----------


## Loy Toy

Taunt.

----------


## Muadib

Jaunt...

----------


## wtf

gaunt

----------


## Myofb

vaunt

----------


## wtf

daunt

----------


## Loy Toy

Aunty.

----------


## wtf

junta

----------


## nedwalk

TUNA,S  [lots of em  :mid: ]

----------


## wtf

stand

----------


## Liquid

sandy

----------


## Lambik

Dandy

----------


## Myofb

candy

----------


## nedwalk

RANDY

----------


## Mr Lick

Bandy

----------


## Liquid

handy

----------


## Mr Lick

Hi, i'm *Mandy*, fly me!

----------


## jojo333

panda

----------


## toodkeng

Panda??  wtf  jojo .. im sorry but do you actually read the thread titles .. this is your second post this morning that does'nt follow the rules of the game .. in the 'no word posts' thread you wrote ''enough said'' ... lol.. the idea is not to write any words atall .. in this one you change one letter not two or more 


Hi, i'm *Mandy*, fly me!

dont like to fly ? .. well im *Kandy* .. ride me..lol

----------


## Mr Lick

*Gandy* dancer - Railway labourer

----------


## Lambik

Grand

----------


## Mr Lick

Dangs - plural of N. American term for damn

----------


## Lambik

Gangs

----------


## Mr Lick

Fangs - aint what they used to be!!

----------


## Lambik



----------


## Bettyboo

agent

----------


## Lambik

Gents

----------


## jojo333

scent

----------


## Liquid

scant

----------


## Lambik

Saint

----------


## toodkeng

Paint

----------


## Cujo

Taint

----------


## jojo333

Faint

----------


## Lambik

Train

----------


## jojo333

Stain

----------


## toodkeng

stand

----------


## Mr Lick

Danes

----------


## Loy Toy

Sands.

----------


## nedwalk

BANDS

----------


## Liquid

bends

----------


## Lambik

Spend

----------


## Mr Lick

Spent

----------


## Lambik

Scent

----------


## dirk diggler

Scene

----------


## Loy Toy

Scone

----------


## Lambik

Stone

----------


## Loy Toy

Slone.

----------


## Lambik

Salon

----------


## Loy Toy

Talon.

----------


## Lambik

Alone

----------


## Loy Toy

Nobel.

----------


## Lambik

Blond

----------


## Loy Toy

Bonds.

----------


## Lambik

Sound

----------


## Loy Toy

Pound.

----------


## Mr Lick

Wound

----------


## Liquid

found

----------


## nedwalk

ROUND

----------


## Lambik

Bound

----------


## Mr Lick

Donut

----------


## jojo333

Doubt

----------


## Mr Lick

Outdo

----------


## Loy Toy

Tudor.

----------


## sccrhound

tutor

----------


## Lambik

Route

----------


## Mr Lick

Trout

----------


## Lambik

Trust

----------


## Mr Lick

Crust

----------


## Lambik

Rusty

----------


## Loy Toy

Busty.  :Smile:

----------


## Lambik

Burst

----------


## Mr Lick

Strum

----------


## Lambik

Storm

----------


## nedwalk

STORE

----------


## Lambik

Riots

----------


## Loy Toy

Roots.

----------


## Liquid

stool

----------


## sccrhound

stole

----------


## Loy Toy

Extol.

----------


## powerr

petrol

----------


## Loy Toy

> petrol


5 letters mate changing 1 letter only............have another go.  :Smile:

----------


## Lambik

Hotel

----------


## Mr Lick

Loath

----------


## nedwalk

ALOHA

----------


## Lambik

Alpha

----------


## Mr Lick

Halal

----------


## Liquid

halls

----------


## nedwalk

SHAIL

----------


## Liquid

SHAIL - not in my dictionary ???????

snail

----------


## Lambik

Tails

----------


## Mr Lick

Stall

----------


## Loy Toy

Slate.

----------


## Lambik

Tears

----------


## isanyokel

react.

----------


## Lambik

Reach

----------


## Loy Toy

Cheat.

----------


## the dogcatcher

heart.

----------


## Loy Toy

Hears.

----------


## Dreadlord

shear

----------


## Loy Toy

Heart.

----------


## Liquid

shard

----------


## Lambik



----------


## Dreadlord

Hades

----------


## isanyokel

death.

----------


## Loy Toy

Earth.

----------


## Lambik

Treat

----------


## barbaro

tread...........

----------


## nedwalk

TREND

----------


## Mr Lick

Dents

----------


## Lambik

Tuned

----------


## isanyokel

under.

----------


## Lambik

Dunes

----------


## nedwalk

DUNCE

----------


## Lambik

Dance

----------


## Loy Toy

Nance.

----------


## Liquid

crane

----------


## Lambik



----------


## isanyokel

areca............palm tree.

----------


## Lambik

Cares

----------


## Mr Lick

Scart

----------


## Lambik

Smart

----------


## Loy Toy

Marty.

----------


## Lambik

Party

----------


## Loy Toy

Tardy.

----------


## Liquid

randy

----------


## Lambik

Handy

----------


## Mr Lick

Hands

----------


## Lambik

Stand

----------


## Loy Toy

Staid.

----------


## Lambik

Raids

----------


## Mr Lick

Draws

----------


## barbaro

Drawn..........

----------


## Lambik

Drown

----------


## Liquid

owner

----------


## Lambik

Tower

----------


## Mr Lick

Retro

----------


## Lambik

Metro

----------


## Mr Lick

Tromp

----------


## Lambik

Tramp

----------


## Mr Lick

Donald *Trump*

----------


## Loy Toy

Donald *Grump*.

----------


## Liquid

rumps

----------


## Lambik



----------


## Loy Toy

Strum.

----------


## Lambik

Storm

----------


## Loy Toy

Roast.

----------


## Lambik

Toast

----------


## Mr Lick

Stout

----------


## Loy Toy

Trout.

----------


## Mr Lick

Grout

----------


## Loy Toy

Group.

----------


## Lambik

Proud

----------


## nedwalk

round

----------


## Loy Toy

Drown,

----------


## jojo333

Grown

----------


## Loy Toy

Frown.

----------


## jojo333

Sworn

----------


## Loy Toy

Worse.

----------


## Lambik

Horse

----------


## Liquid

house

----------


## Loy Toy

Rouse.

----------


## Lambik

Mouse

----------


## Loy Toy

Moose.

----------


## Lambik

Loose

----------


## ossierob

louse

----------


## Lambik

Souls

----------


## Liquid

lotus

----------


## Lambik

Stool

----------


## Mr Lick

Spool

----------


## Lambik

Looks

----------


## nedwalk

COOKS

----------


## Loy Toy

Cools.

----------


## Mr Lick

Coals

----------


## Loy Toy

Coils.

----------


## Lambik

Coins

----------


## Liquid

scone

----------


## Lambik

Scene

----------


## Loy Toy

Scent.

----------


## Liquid

scant

----------


## sccrhound

Stand

----------


## Liquid

nasty

----------


## Lambik

Satan

----------


## ossierob

Satin

----------


## Lambik

Latin

----------


## Mr Lick

Until

----------


## Lambik

Unite

----------


## Liquid

tunes

----------


## Lambik

Tuner

----------


## Mr Lick

Route

----------


## Loy Toy

Rouse.

----------


## alrat

store

----------


## Mr Lick

Roast

----------


## Loy Toy

Toast.

----------


## Mr Lick

Coast

----------


## Loy Toy

Boast.

----------


## Mr Lick

Stabs

----------


## Loy Toy

Slabs.

----------


## Liquid

balls

----------


## nedwalk

SABLE

----------


## Lambik

Table

----------


## ossierob

Cable

----------


## Lambik

Beach

----------


## Mr Lick

Cheap

----------


## Lambik

Cheat

----------


## Liquid

heart

----------


## Lambik

Trade

----------


## nedwalk

DRAPE

----------


## Loy Toy

Grape.

----------


## Mr Lick

Pages

----------


## Liquid

shape

----------


## Lambik

Shake

----------


## nedwalk

HEATS

----------


## Lambik

Beats

----------


## Mr Lick

Blats - US tabloid newspapers

----------


## Lambik

Steal

----------


## jocsum

steak

----------


## Lambik

Texas

----------


## nedwalk

EXTRA

----------


## Mr Lick

Exert

----------


## nedwalk

TREES..lots of em

----------


## Mr Lick

Tyres - Lots of burnt ones

----------


## Liquid

years

----------


## Lambik

Sabre

----------


## Loy Toy

Erase.

----------


## Mr Lick

Spear

----------


## Lambik

Raise

----------


## Mr Lick

Siren

----------


## Lambik

Rings

----------


## sccrhound

swing

----------


## Lambik

Sting

----------


## Mr Lick

Ginks - awkward people

----------


## Lambik

Wings

----------


## ossierob

Winks

----------


## Lambik

Kings

----------


## Mr Lick

Kinks

----------


## beachcarlo

snick

----------


## Liquid

picks

----------


## Lambik

Stick

----------


## Liquid

thick

----------


## Lambik

Hitch

----------


## Mr Lick

Chits

----------


## SiamLovinIt

Heist

----------


## Mr Lick

Sheik

----------


## Liquid

skein

----------


## Mr Lick

Kinds

----------


## Lambik

Winds

----------


## Mr Lick

Swine

----------


## SiamLovinIt

wings

----------


## Lambik

Wings/Swine

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Twins

----------


## Mr Lick

Twine

----------


## isanyokel

wince.

----------


## Lambik

Since

----------


## nedwalk

NIECE

----------


## SunTzu

nice piece*

----------


## Mr Lick

Crepe  -  Nice to see you back ST

----------


## SunTzu

tnx MrLick, glad to be back too with my *PEERS  :Smile:

----------


## Lambik

Beers  ( Three Little Beers/The Three Stooges)

----------


## SiamLovinIt

Bears 
1 bruno
2 Yogi and Boo Boo
3 above
Forebears one who did me earlier

----------


## SunTzu

I could not be *arsed*
to have message 1000th passed
in a less quiet corner
with less agreable banter

----------


## isanyokel

swear

----------


## Poo and Pee

Sweat

----------


## Lambik

Sweet

----------


## Dreadlord

tweet

----------


## Mr Lick

Tweed

----------


## Lambik

Weeds

----------


## isanyokel

seedy.

----------


## Mr Lick

*Reyes* syndrome - rare childhood disease

----------


## Lambik

Trees

----------


## jojo333

Sheet

----------


## SunTzu

high heels*

----------


## isanyokel

Lease.

----------


## Mr Lick

Sleet

----------


## jojo333

steel

----------


## Mr Lick

Stole

----------


## SunTzu

tools

----------


## Lambik

Boots

----------


## SunTzu



----------


## isanyokel

stoat...........ermine.

----------


## Mr Lick

Stots - Scottish Bullocks!

----------


## Lambik

Scots

----------


## Mr Lick

Slots

----------


## isanyokel

loots...........help oneself!

----------


## Lambik

Roots

----------


## Mr Lick

Store

----------


## Liquid

roast

----------


## Lambik

Straw

----------


## oldest swinger

stora

----------


## Dilbert

Goats

----------


## isanyokel

agist.............feed other's livestock

----------


## Mr Lick

Grist - brewing malt

----------


## Dilbert

Strip

----------


## Lambik

Rites

----------


## SunTzu

steer

----------


## Mr Lick

Tears

----------


## Lambik

Arise

----------


## SunTzu

prise

----------


## Mr Lick

Spite

----------


## isanyokel

piety.....pious

----------


## Dilbert

Tripe

----------


## Mr Lick

Tries

----------


## Dilbert

SITRA

----------


## Mr Lick

Sitra? got me there!

Strad - violin

----------


## Dilbert

Stars

----------


## Mr Lick

Tarts

----------


## SunTzu

parts

----------


## Mr Lick

Strip       :sexy:

----------


## Liquid

strap

----------


## Lambik

Paris

----------


## Dilbert

Sharp

----------


## Mr Lick

Phase

----------


## SunTzu

parch

( a bit late, sry)

----------


## Mr Lick

Champ

----------


## Dilbert

March

----------


## Mr Lick

Reach

----------


## Dilbert

Cheer

----------


## Mr Lick

Cheep Cheep!

----------


## Dilbert

Cheap

----------


## Mr Lick

Perch

----------


## isanyokel

place.

----------


## Mr Lick

Plate

----------


## Dilbert

Stale

----------


## Mr Lick

Stall

----------


## SunTzu

Crepe

----------


## Liquid

> Stall


 -> 


> Crepe


???

slate

----------


## SunTzu

> Originally Posted by Mr Lick
> 
> 
> Stall
> 
> 
>  -> 
> 
> 
> ...


A *crêpe* (English pronunciation: /ˈkreɪp/, French: [kʁɛp]; Breton: krampouezhenn) is a type of very thin pancake, usually made from wheat flour. The word is of French origin, deriving from the Latin crispa, meaning "curled." While crêpes originate from Brittany, a region in the northwest of France, their consumption is nowadays widespread in France and they are considered a national dish, and they are also increasingly popular in North America and South America. In Brittany, crêpes are traditionally served with cider. Crêpes are served with a variety of fillings, from the most simple with only sugar to flambéed crêpes Suzette or elaborate savoury fillings.



* Crepe -> creed *

----------


## Dilbert

Tells

----------


## Lambik

Still

----------


## Dilbert

Tiles

----------


## Lambik

Style

----------


## Mr Lick

Lysed - caused or underwent cell destruction

----------


## Dilbert

Tyres

sorry, too late

Slide

----------


## isanyokel

elide.....

----------


## SunTzu

elude

----------


## Dilbert

Leeds

----------


## Mr Lick

Elder

----------


## Dilbert

Drelb

----------


## Mr Lick

Drelb?


Rebel

----------


## Lambik

*Breed*

----------


## Nawty

Bleed

----------


## Mr Lick

Abele - Tree

----------


## Liquid

bales (of hay)

----------


## Nawty

Label

----------


## Mr Lick

Balls - no offence meant

----------


## Liquid

calls

----------


## Nawty

scald

----------


## SiamLovinIt

bones

----------


## Nawty

snobs

----------


## Mr Lick

Bonus

----------


## Nawty

sound

----------


## jandajoy

round

----------


## Nawty

drown

----------


## jandajoy

grown

----------


## Liquid

groan

----------


## Nawty

range

----------


## SiamLovinIt

Earns

----------


## Nawty

smear

----------


## jandajoy

reams

----------


## Nawty

^wrong....




> reams

----------


## Lambik

Smart

----------


## Nawty

tarts

----------


## Dilbert

trash

----------


## Nawty

shitr

----------


## Lambik

^

Shitr ? Shirt ( I presume )

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Short

----------


## Mr Lick

Those

----------


## Lambik

These

----------


## isanyokel

sheer

----------


## Nawty

shore

----------


## Liquid

sober

----------


## Lambik

Saber

----------


## Nawty

rabies

----------


## Lambik

> rabies


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

6 Nawty  :mid:

----------


## Nawty

ooops...

rapes

----------


## jandajoy

spear

----------


## Nawty

WTF^ ...you are supposed to change 1 letter to make new word...sheesh

----------


## Mr Lick

Pores

----------


## isanyokel

spare......change?

----------


## Mr Lick

Spare - *Parts*

----------


## Nawty

trams

----------


## Mr Lick

Reams

----------


## Lambik

Dream

----------


## Nawty

marke

----------


## Lambik

> marke


????????????

What's marke please

----------


## Nawty

one of them big tent thingy's

Or a guys name in France...Marke

----------


## jandajoy

> one of them big tent thingy's  Or a guys name in France...Marke


Oh, you mean like marquee.


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nawty

thats not how they spell it in Vanuatu

----------


## Mr Lick

Dream - *Drams*

----------


## Loy Toy

Grams.

----------


## filch

Trams.

----------


## Loy Toy

Prams.

Bit bored as I am hey Filchy?  :Smile:

----------


## isanyokel

sharp.

----------


## Lambik

Pasha

----------


## Loy Toy

Sasha.

----------


## Nawty

Saabs

----------


## Mr Lick

Basis

----------


## Loy Toy

Stabs.

----------


## Mr Lick

Brass

----------


## Nawty

arabs

----------


## Lambik

Bears

----------


## jandajoy

beats.

----------


## Loy Toy

Teams.

----------


## Mr Lick

Raoul *Moats*

----------


## Loy Toy

Goats.

----------


## Mr Lick

Gloat

----------


## Loy Toy

Loath.

----------


## Nawty

lathe

----------


## Loy Toy

Bathe.

----------


## Mr Lick

Table

----------


## Nawty

Bloat

----------


## nedwalk

ALOFT

----------


## Nawty

foals

----------


## Loy Toy

Fools.

----------


## Nawty

loafs

----------


## Loy Toy

Float.

----------


## Mr Lick

Aloof  (apex of Thai house)

----------


## Loy Toy

Aroof (on top of a farang house).  :Smile:

----------


## Mr Lick

Floor (base of standing/sitting area)

----------


## Nawty

roofy...some kinda drug apparently

----------


## Mr Lick

Roomy

----------


## Nawty

moore...roger

----------


## Loy Toy

Moose.

----------


## nedwalk

MOUSE

----------


## Loy Toy

Souse.

----------


## Nawty

Sepos...american I think

----------


## jandajoy

posts.

----------


## Mr Lick

Stoop

----------


## Loy Toy

Stool.

----------


## Nawty

loose

----------


## Lambik

Goose

----------


## Nawty

noose

----------


## bobo746

Nosey

----------


## Nawty

noisy

----------


## Loy Toy

Noise.

----------


## Nawty

neons

----------


## Lambik

Stone

----------


## Nawty

toned

----------


## bobo746

Notes

----------


## Nawty

noted

----------


## Loy Toy

Nosed........as in Brown.

----------


## bobo746

Hosed

----------


## Nawty

shoes

----------


## bobo746

Holes

----------


## Nawty

sloth

----------


## Loy Toy

Sooth.

----------


## bobo746

Tooth

----------


## Nawty

Thomo

----------


## bobo746

Hoots

----------


## Nawty

toots

----------


## jandajoy

coots

----------


## Nawty

boots

----------


## bobo746

Boobs

----------


## Nawty

booby

----------


## Mr Lick

Boomy - economic boom (adj)

----------


## Nawty

bullshit ^

Roomy

----------


## jandajoy

Rooms.

----------


## nedwalk

ROOTS

----------


## Mr Lick

> Boomy - economic boom (adj)


No bull Nawts, it's in the Microsoft dictionary.



Loots

----------


## Lambik

Loose

----------


## Mr Lick

Sloes - fruit

----------


## Nice Guy

shoes...........

----------


## Mr Lick

Shows

----------


## isanyokel

swots.......hard study

----------


## Mr Lick

Worts - medicinal plants

----------


## Lambik

Words

----------


## Nawty

draws

----------


## nedwalk

WARTS

----------


## Nawty

Trams....think we been here a few pages back

----------


## Mr Lick

Stamp

----------


## Nawty

pants

----------


## Mr Lick

Punts -  Steady guys!!!!

----------


## Liquid

stunt.

----------


## Lambik

Trust

----------


## Nawty

truss

----------


## isanyokel

strum

----------


## Mr Lick

Storm

----------


## Nawty

morta

----------


## jandajoy

aorta.

----------


## Nawty

tiara

----------


## jandajoy

Triad.

----------


## isanyokel

Drain.

----------


## nedwalk

RASIN

----------


## Nawty

snail.....WTF is a rasin

----------


## jandajoy

^^ ?

or are you referring to musical movement that began in Haïti in 1987 when musicians began combining  elements of traditional Haïtian vodou ceremonical and folkloric music.

Impressive. I thunk you'd mispelt the little dried fruit thing. Whoops, sorry, shouldn't be rude about other posters.


Anyway, to continue;

resin

----------


## jandajoy

tails

----------


## Mr Lick

Slats

----------


## Nawty

hooley dooley...

Sluts....yeah baby

----------


## jandajoy

Slits ......................mmmmmmmmh

----------


## Nawty

hooley dooley....crikey.....

Clits....oh yeah baby....now we're talkin...

----------


## jandajoy

licks...................................... :sexy:

----------


## Nawty

Dicks.....hat trick.....wooooohoooooo

----------


## Nice Guy

suck..........

----------


## Lambik

> Dicks.....hat trick.....wooooohoooooo


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Kicks

----------


## crippen

slick

----------


## Nawty

click

----------


## crippen

chick

----------


## Nawty

chock

----------


## crippen

Check

is in the post

----------


## Mid

cheek

----------


## Nawty

cheep.....

----------


## Lambik

Cheer

----------


## Mid

sheer

----------


## Nawty

hears.

----------


## crippen

tears

----------


## Mid

pears

----------


## Nawty

reams

----------


## crippen

teams

----------


## Mid

seams

----------


## crippen

seats

----------


## Mr Lick

Stead

----------


## Mid

steal

----------


## crippen

tests

----------


## Mr Lick

Rests

----------


## crippen

pests

----------


## Mid

^^^

huh ?

----------


## nedwalk

^huh?

^^
Stops

----------


## Mid

> steal





> tests


.....

----------


## Lambik

^
Steal

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Steam

----------


## Nawty

meaty

----------


## Mid

peaty

----------


## Mr Lick

Tapes

----------


## Nawty

tears

----------


## nedwalk

FARTS  :Smile:

----------


## Mid

parts

----------


## Mr Lick

Tarts

----------


## Nawty

stars

----------


## jandajoy

stair.

----------


## Nawty

taros

----------


## Mr Lick

Tarok - old card game

----------


## Nawty

croak...old dying game

----------


## finished

Rocky  ,,,                unsteady or pile of rocks

----------


## Mr Lick

Cocky - Cheeky boy!

----------


## Nice Guy

cocks..................

----------


## sentrix

socks

----------


## nedwalk

SCOTS..

----------


## Lambik

Scout

----------


## finished

South

----------


## Nawty

those....

----------


## finished

house

----------


## Mr Lick

Louse

----------


## finished

Solve

----------


## nedwalk

VOLTS

----------


## sentrix

stole.

----------


## Mr Lick

Lutes

----------


## finished

Stale

----------


## Mr Lick

Latte

----------


## finished

Taste

----------


## Mr Lick

Stave

----------


## finished

Steam

----------


## Mr Lick

Beams

----------


## finished

Beast

----------


## sentrix

tease.

----------


## Nice Guy

teams..........

----------


## nedwalk

STEAK...

----------


## finished

Tease

----------


## sentrix

steam.

----------


## Bagwain

Meats

----------


## sentrix

teats.

----------


## finished

Steal

----------


## finished

Steel

----------


## Nice Guy

steed........

----------


## nedwalk

EDITS

----------


## finished

tires

----------


## Liquid

tress

----------


## nedwalk

CREST

----------


## finished

Store

----------


## Nice Guy

snore.........

----------


## nedwalk

NOTES

----------


## bobo746

totes

----------


## Nice Guy

dotes

'to dote' on someone

----------


## bobo746

dates

----------


## Nice Guy

mates.......

----------


## Mr Lick

Atoms

----------


## bobo746

smote (strike a blow)

----------


## Mr Lick

emits

----------


## bobo746

timed

----------


## finished

Medic

----------


## Mr Lick

Credit

----------


## sentrix

direct.

----------


## Mr Lick

Apologise for the 6 letters guys

Medic -  *Dices* with death

----------


## sentrix

> Apologise for the 6 letters guys
> 
> Medic -  *Dices* with death


 so you should.

sides....take one.

----------


## isanyokel

Discs.

----------


## Mr Lick

Dicks

----------


## nedwalk

SKIDS

----------


## Nice Guy

skips.........

----------


## Liquid

spike

----------


## nedwalk

SPEAK

----------


## Mr Lick

Peaky

----------


## finished

spare

----------


## finished

Spare   ,, sorry already done when peaky popped up

----------


## Nice Guy

spare


stare - to stare

----------


## Mr Lick

Strap

----------


## Nice Guy

strip

 :Smile:

----------


## finished

wrist

----------


## Nice Guy

straw.........

----------


## bobo746

trawl

----------


## jojo333

crawl

----------


## Nice Guy

brawl............

----------


## bobo746

drawl

----------


## Mr Lick

Wards

----------


## bobo746

sword

----------


## jojo333

sword

BOBO great minds think alike

----------


## Mr Lick

Draws

----------


## Loy Toy

Drawn.

----------


## bobo746

prawn

----------


## Nice Guy

brawn............

----------


## finished

dwarf

----------


## finished

sorry too late   not dwarf

----------


## finished

Brain

----------


## Mr Lick

grain

----------


## nedwalk

ANGRY

----------


## r1 pet

gravy...

----------


## Mr Lick

Gravs - units of acceleration

----------


## nedwalk

RAGES

----------


## finished

grape

----------


## Mr Lick

Paper

----------


## Nice Guy

pepper...........

----------


## Liquid

popper.... :mid:

----------


## nedwalk

errr is,nt that 6?

PAPER

^
TAPER

----------


## Loy Toy

Pearl.

----------


## Mr Lick

Lapel

----------


## nedwalk

APPLE

----------


## Loy Toy

Plead.

----------


## Mr Lick

Adept

----------


## finished

plate

----------


## finished

later

----------


## Mr Lick

Relax

----------


## finished

Realm

----------


## finished

Learn

----------


## Mr Lick

Nares - nostrils

----------


## sentrix

snare.

----------


## Liquid

> errr is,nt that 6?
> 
> PAPER
> 
> ^
> TAPER


Ooop, sorry guys - carry on :bananaman:

----------


## Liquid

snarl

----------


## finished

snail

----------


## nedwalk

ALIGN

----------


## finished

Gland ...

----------


## Mr Lick

Lango - Member of Ugandan people. (Thaksin?)

----------


## nedwalk

GLEAN

----------


## jojo333

Clean.

----------


## nedwalk

ALLEN

----------


## finished

Clean

----------


## finished

Learn

----------


## jojo333

Clear.

----------


## Mr Lick

Leary

----------


## nedwalk

LEARN

----------


## finished

Learnt

----------


## finished

Learnt ,,  Wrong  Sorry

----------


## finished

Lance

----------


## Mr Lick

Clank - make metallic noise

----------


## jojo333

Crank

----------


## finished

Crane

----------


## jojo333

Caper

----------


## bobo746

Taper

----------


## finished

Strap

----------


## bobo746

Rapes

----------


## nedwalk

GRAPE

----------


## Lambik

Pearl

----------


## Mr Lick

Pearl - *Leper*

----------


## Lambik

Rebel

----------


## nedwalk

BEERS..i like beer!!

----------


## r1 pet

bears

----------


## bobo746

Spear

----------


## Mr Lick

Pareo - dress

----------


## finished

Pearl

----------


## bobo746

peril

----------


## Lambik

April

----------


## bobo746

rapid

----------


## finished

Braid

----------


## jojo333

Bread

----------


## bobo746

rabid

----------


## jojo333

Drain

----------


## bobo746

train

----------


## Mr Lick

Grain

----------


## finished

Grant ,,

----------


## Mr Lick

Grana - Cell, plural of Granum

----------


## isanyokel

Argon............element.

----------


## nedwalk

RANGE

----------


## finished

Grand

----------


## Mr Lick

Dangs - N. American version of damns

----------


## finished

Gnash ,, grind teeth

----------


## Mr Lick

Shank - mishit golf ball

----------


## bobo746

Shark

----------


## finished

Shear

----------


## Lambik

Raise

----------


## bobo746

Erase

----------


## Lambik

Tease

----------


## finished

Steal

----------


## bobo746

Metal

----------


## jojo333

Gleam

----------


## finished

Meant

----------


## Lambik

Agent

----------


## Mr Lick

Leant

----------


## finished

Slant

----------


## Lambik

Tales

----------


## finished

Stake

----------


## Lambik

Snake

----------


## finished

Skate

----------


## Mr Lick

Spate

----------


## nedwalk

TEASE

----------


## Liquid

teams

----------


## Mr Lick

Smite

----------


## finished

Steam

----------


## bobo746

Reams

----------


## Lambik

Cream

----------


## nedwalk

RACED

----------


## bobo746

Creed

----------


## finished

Breed   ,,

----------


## Mr Lick

Defer

----------


## bobo746

Refer

----------


## finished

Ferry

----------


## Lambik

Merry

----------


## bobo746

Merry

----------


## finished

Marry

----------


## nedwalk

CARRY

----------


## finished

Marry

----------


## Mr Lick

Bigamously marry twice in a little over 6 hours, wow finished thats impressive!

Tarry - linger

----------


## nedwalk

THARR...SHE BLOWS...WHALERS SPEAK FOR A WHALE SPOUT.. :mid:

----------


## Mr Lick

Harts - male deer

----------


## Lambik

Smart

----------


## waddy

start

----------


## finished

Strap ,,

----------


## finished

[quote=Mr Lick;1511423]Bigamously marry twice in a little over 6 hours, wow finished thats impressive!

Tarry - ,,,,,    may i apologize for the above  :tieme: ,,, believe me , once was enough :smiley laughing:

----------


## Lambik

> Strap ,,


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Tramp

----------


## Mr Lick

Praam - Flat bottomed fishing boat

----------


## Lambik

Alarm

----------


## Mr Lick

Amart

----------


## finished

Tramp ,,

----------


## Mr Lick

2 tramp's? like marriage, one is enough  :Smile:   :tieme: 

Onward -   *Ramps*

----------


## Lambik

This game becomes very silly I am afraid.

----------


## finished

Spasm ,,

----------


## Mr Lick

Spars

----------


## nedwalk

SPARK

----------


## finished

Spray

----------


## jojo333

scary.

----------


## Mr Lick

Crazy

----------


## isanyokel

yards

----------


## finished

daisy

----------


## Mr Lick

Syria

----------


## finished

Raise

----------


## Lambik

Aisle

----------


## Mr Lick

Slide

----------


## bobo746

Glide

----------


## jojo333

Guide.

----------


## bobo746

guile

----------


## Lambik

Guilt

----------


## nedwalk

GLINT

----------


## Lambik

Giant

----------


## bobo746

thing

----------


## Lambik

Think

----------


## Mr Lick

Chink

----------


## nedwalk

CHINA

----------


## finished

niche

----------


## Lambik

Chain

----------


## finished

Chant

----------


## bobo746

Chart

----------


## jojo333

crate.

----------


## Mr Lick

Tract

----------


## bobo746

Trait

----------


## Mr Lick

Raita - South Asian yoghurt dish

----------


## bobo746

Train

----------


## Mr Lick

Inert

----------


## bobo746

Rents

----------


## Mr Lick

Spent

----------


## isanyokel

penis... :bananaman:

----------


## Mr Lick

Reins

----------


## bobo746

Rends (tear or split)

----------


## Lambik



----------


## bobo746

Inert

----------


## finished

trend

----------


## jojo333

tread.

----------


## bobo746

dread

----------


## Lambik

Bread

----------


## bobo746

reads

----------


## Mr Lick

Cedar

----------


## finished

crate ,,

----------


## jojo333

Grate .

----------


## bobo746

Treat

----------


## Mr Lick

Arete - narrow mountain range

----------


## jojo333

Rated.

----------


## Mr Lick

Deter

----------


## sentrix

ether

----------


## jojo333

sheet.

----------


## finished

teeth

----------


## Mr Lick

Tythe

----------


## finished

theft ,,

----------


## bobo746

thief

----------


## Lambik

Chief

----------


## bobo746

Fetch

----------


## Lambik

Chest

----------


## bobo746

heist

----------


## Mr Lick

These

----------


## finished

Tease

----------


## Mr Lick

Steak

----------


## Lambik

Haste

----------


## Mr Lick

Shake

----------


## Lambik

Stake

----------


## jojo333

Stalk.

----------


## Mr Lick

Sakti - Female principle (Hindu)

----------


## nedwalk

STARK

----------


## Mr Lick

Tares - Vetch plants

----------


## finished

treat

----------


## Mr Lick

Trace

----------


## finished

Cream ,,

----------


## Lambik

Crime

----------


## jojo333

Grime/

----------


## Lambik

Prime

----------


## Mr Lick

Rimes - frost coatings

----------


## finished

Smite ,,

----------


## Mr Lick

Tames

----------


## Lambik

Times

----------


## Mr Lick

Sited

----------


## jojo333

Shite.

----------


## sccrhound

> Shite.


sheet

----------


## Lambik

These

----------


## Mr Lick

Chest

----------


## Lambik

Cheat

----------


## bobo746

hatch

----------


## Mr Lick

Batch

----------


## bobo746

latch

----------


## Mr Lick

Chalk

----------


## sentrix

lacks.

----------


## Mr Lick

Laces

----------


## Red dragon

races

----------


## Lambik

Cases

----------


## Mr Lick

Casks

----------


## jojo333

Crass   insensitive, stupid

----------


## bobo746

Grass

----------


## Mr Lick

Gross

----------


## Lambik

Cross

----------


## Mr Lick

Costs

----------


## bobo746

sorts

----------


## Mr Lick

Roast

----------


## Lambik

Toast

----------


## Mr Lick

Stout

----------


## Lambik

Shout

----------


## Mr Lick

Hoots

----------


## jojo333

Hoops.

----------


## nedwalk

SPOOL..

----------


## Mr Lick

Poops - Raised area at rear of ship

----------


## Lambik

Spook

----------


## Mr Lick

Pooka - impish spirit in Irish folklore

----------


## Lambik

Polka

----------


## Mr Lick

Koala

----------


## Lambik

Alamo

----------


## jojo333

alarm.

----------


## bobo746

realm

----------


## Mr Lick

Molar

----------


## nedwalk

bloody obvious for me!!!   SOLAR  :Smile:

----------


## Mr Lick

Off the *Rails*

----------


## Lambik

Alias

----------


## nedwalk

SALSA

----------


## bobo746

Balsa : wood

----------


## Lambik

Balls

----------


## bobo746

slabs

----------


## Mr Lick

Lasso

----------


## nedwalk

SHOAL

----------


## Lambik

Shall

----------


## jojo333

Shell.

----------


## Mr Lick

The *Hills* are alive with the sound of music!

----------


## Lambik

Still

----------


## Mr Lick

Gilts

----------


## Lambik

Tails

----------


## Mr Lick

Stalk

----------


## Lambik

Blast

----------


## Mr Lick

Stall

----------


## Lambik

Small

----------


## ossierob

Lamps

----------


## Mr Lick

Plans

----------


## finished

slant

----------


## sentrix

rants.

----------


## ossierob

smart

----------


## bobo746

teams

----------


## finished

Stamp

----------


## Mr Lick

Tramp

----------


## finished

tamer .. tames animals

----------


## bobo746

rates

----------


## nedwalk

EARNS

----------


## Mr Lick

Nerds

----------


## jojo333

dears.

----------


## bobo746

areas

----------


## finished

Spear ,,

----------


## bobo746

speak

----------


## Mr Lick

Pekan - zoology

----------


## ossierob

naked...noodology

----------


## Mr Lick

Denar - Macedonian unit of currency

----------


## finished

Dream ,,

----------


## sentrix

merde.

----------


## Mr Lick

Redes - explanations

----------


## finished

Dress ,,

----------


## bobo746

rests

----------


## Lambik

Press

----------


## ossierob

Dress

----------


## Mr Lick

Dross

----------


## bobo746

sleep

----------


## nedwalk

^ ferkin what???????????  [on the piss mate ?  :Smile: ]

SORTS

----------


## isanyokel

story...........could be one of Ned's!!!

----------


## ossierob

sorts

----------


## Mr Lick

Story - *Stray*

----------


## keda

roast

----------


## Mr Lick

Stars



Welcome back Keda, where the devil have you been? We've missed you.

----------


## finished

Strap ,,

----------


## sentrix

rapes.

----------


## Mr Lick

Pyres

----------


## sentrix

resty.

----------


## Mr Lick

Steer

----------


## sentrix

rests

----------


## Mr Lick

Crest

----------


## nedwalk

TREKS

----------


## Mr Lick

Shrek

----------


## keda

shirk

----------


## Mr Lick

Skirt  :Smile:

----------


## jojo333

shirt.

----------


## sentrix

hurts.

----------


## ossierob

noble

----------


## Mr Lick

Change 1 letter, not 5 

Boner - embarrassing mistake/erection

----------


## ossierob

ebony

not sure what I was thinking in my last post.......

----------


## jojo333

noble.

----------


## Lambik

Novel

----------


## Mr Lick

Clove

----------


## sentrix

loves

----------


## finished

Stove

----------


## Mr Lick

Trove

----------


## keda

rover

----------


## emo

River

----------


## Mr Lick

Fiver - £5

----------


## finished

Flier ,,

----------


## Mr Lick

Frail

----------


## keda

lifer

----------


## Mr Lick

Grief

----------


## emo

Fires.

----------


## Mr Lick

Rifle

----------


## keda

flare

----------


## Loy Toy

Glare.

----------


## jandajoy

learg

Sorry, didn't change a letter.

serge.

----------


## Mr Lick

Green?  :Smile:

----------


## jandajoy

preen

----------


## Mr Lick

Never

----------


## jandajoy

revel

----------


## Mr Lick

Every

----------


## jojo333

rover.

----------


## keda

river

----------


## bobo746

Diver

----------


## Mr Lick

Dover (Eileen)

----------


## nedwalk

DRIVE

----------


## Mr Lick

Rivet

----------


## jojo333

tried.

----------


## sccrhound

Tired

----------


## Mr Lick

Dirty

----------


## keda

Trudy

----------


## Mr Lick

Truly

----------


## bobo746

curly

----------


## Mr Lick

Lucky

----------


## jojo333

clunk.

----------


## Mr Lick

clung

----------


## keda

slung

----------


## Mr Lick

Swung

----------


## nedwalk

GNAWS

----------


## finished

Swank

----------


## Mr Lick

Knaps - chip flakes off an object

----------


## ossierob

snake

----------


## jojo333

cakes.

----------


## jojo333

capes

----------


## bobo746

cases

----------


## Lambik

Cause

----------


## bobo746

pause

----------


## Lambik

Space

----------


## ossierob

aspic....a spice I think

----------


## Mr Lick

Packs

----------


## Lambik

Chaps

----------


## ossierob

carps

----------


## Mr Lick

Sprat

----------


## ossierob

spray

----------


## jojo333

plays

----------


## Lambik

Plans

----------


## bobo746

slant

----------


## Lambik

Atlas

----------


## bobo746

slate

----------


## keda

sleet

----------


## Lambik

Sweet

----------


## Mr Lick

Tweed

----------


## ossierob

deter

----------


## Mr Lick

Erect

----------


## Lambik

Trace

----------


## ossierob

crave

----------


## finished

Cream

----------


## Mr Lick

Macro

----------


## keda

cramp

----------


## ossierob

prams

----------


## Lambik

Paris

----------


## ossierob

spark

----------


## Mr Lick

Parka - hooded jacket

----------


## ossierob

Parka

----------


## ossierob

Sorry ....Parks

----------


## Mr Lick

Krans - rock face

----------


## Lambik

Spark

----------


## Mr Lick

*Spank* me, spank me!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Lambik

Spain

----------


## ossierob

snipe

----------


## finished

spite ,,

----------


## Lambik

Trips

----------


## Mr Lick

Ports

----------


## ossierob

traps

----------


## Mr Lick

Rapes

----------


## ossierob

spray

----------


## DuckSoup

Spare

----------


## ossierob

perks

----------


## Mr Lick

Preys

----------


## bobo746

prays

----------


## Mr Lick

Ramps

----------


## Lambik

Tramp

----------


## Mr Lick

Party

----------


## bobo746

ratty  : shabby

----------


## Mr Lick

Batty - zany

----------


## bobo746

catty : spiteful

----------


## Mr Lick

*Fatty*

----------


## bobo746

tatty

----------


## Mr Lick

Tarty

----------


## ossierob

Farty.....gaseous

----------


## Mr Lick

Forty

----------


## ossierob

toffy....sticky shit

----------


## Mr Lick

Taffy - Welsh person

----------


## Lambik

Staff

----------


## ossierob

Stiff

----------


## Mr Lick

Stuff

----------


## nedwalk

FAUST..[not sure, though i do recall reading somewhere, devil incarnate?]

----------


## Lambik

Feast

----------


## Mr Lick

Fleas

----------


## nedwalk

LEASE.. hopefully they will sign monday

----------


## Mr Lick

*Lapse,* as in lease  :Smile:

----------


## Lambik

Spell

----------


## nedwalk

PLEA'S that the bloody lease gets signed on monday

----------


## Mr Lick

Claps - after the lease is signed   :bananaman:

----------


## Lambik

Class

----------


## Mr Lick

Clans

----------


## finished

Clean

----------


## Mr Lick

Clone

----------


## nedwalk

ALONE...and happy

----------


## Lambik

Plane

----------


## Mr Lick

Plank

----------


## Lambik

Plain

----------


## Mr Lick

Alpen

----------


## Lambik

Alien

----------


## bobo746

angel

----------


## nedwalk

AGILE

----------


## Mr Lick

Legal

----------


## bobo746

gleam

----------


## Mr Lick

Games

----------


## Lambik

Means

----------


## Mr Lick

Smear

----------


## Lambik

Frame

----------


## nedwalk

AMORE

----------


## Lambik

Adore

----------


## Mr Lick

Drone

----------


## nedwalk

ROWED

----------


## ossierob

mowed

----------


## Lambik

Women

----------


## ossierob

omens

----------


## Mr Lick

Omers - ancient Hebrew measure

----------


## keda

reams - another measure

----------


## bobo746

beams

----------


## Lambik

Beast

----------


## nedwalk

SABLE

----------


## Mr Lick

Blast

----------


## nedwalk

STALL

----------


## blue

SPLAT

----------


## ossierob

split

----------


## keda

pelts

----------


## ossierob

spell

----------


## Lambik

Sleep

----------


## mud

steep

----------


## bobo746

pests

----------


## Mr Lick

Press

----------


## isanyokel

spree.

----------


## Mr Lick

Repel

----------


## blue

preen

----------


## Mr Lick

Enter

----------


## ossierob

rents

----------


## Mr Lick

Stent - device for keeping bodily tubes open

----------


## SandMike

Stunt

----------


## Mr Lick

Shunt

----------


## Mykinos

Shan't

----------


## Mr Lick

Hands

----------


## blue

sadhu

----------


## ossierob

shard

----------


## Mr Lick

Dhals - lentil stews

----------


## Lambik

Shall

----------


## mud

small

----------


## ossierob

lamps

----------


## mud

Lambs

----------


## bobo746

amble

----------


## mud

ample

----------


## bobo746

plead

----------


## keda

dealt

----------


## bobo746

plain

----------


## mud

Plane

----------


## blue

plank

----------


## Cujo

plark

----------


## ossierob

Dug do you mean plaque or are you on the plonk?....no matter will go with it

spark

----------


## Mr Lick

Parky - chilly

----------


## Lambik

Party

----------


## Mr Lick

Prate -chatter

----------


## Mykinos

Rates.

----------


## SandMike

Strafe

----------


## blue

strafe is six ! :fire:  sandmike

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


grate

----------


## SandMike

I can't count    :Tapedshut: 

And after the bullets ....

grave

----------


## ossierob

avert

----------


## Mr Lick

Trove

----------


## bobo746

drove

----------


## Mr Lick

Rover - good boy, good boy!!  :Smile:

----------


## keda

River - swim, boy, swim.

----------


## Lambik

Rider

----------


## bobo746

dirge

----------


## Mr Lick

Wider

----------


## SandMike

Wiser

----------


## ossierob

sewer

----------


## Mr Lick

Worse

----------


## Lambik

Horse

----------


## Mr Lick

Horse - *Shire*

----------


## SandMike

Shore

----------


## blue

whore

----------


## Mykinos

Where.

----------


## Lambik

There

----------


## ossierob

Theme

----------


## Lambik

These

----------


## SandMike

Those

----------


## ossierob

shoes

----------


## nedwalk

HOSTS

----------


## ossierob

shops

----------


## Mr Lick

Pork *Chops*

----------


## SandMike

Delicious with 

CHIPS

----------


## MrGrumpy

chaps

----------


## ossierob

Chops with chips chaps are

CHEAP

----------


## MrGrumpy

heaps

----------


## Mr Lick

Shame!

----------


## Mykinos

Meats.

----------


## ossierob

steak

----------


## keda

stoke

----------


## ossierob

streak

----------


## Mr Lick

Back to 5

Stoke - *Token*

----------


## Lambik

Stone

----------


## ossierob

humble appologies....my counter broke

tense

----------


## Mr Lick

No worries Rob

Semen

----------


## ossierob

seven

----------


## Mr Lick

Verse

----------


## SandMike

Terse

----------


## Mr Lick

Tress - lock of hair

----------


## Mykinos

Tears.

----------


## Mr Lick

State

----------


## Lambik

Haste

----------


## bobo746

waste

----------


## keda

waist

----------


## bobo746

twist

----------


## ossierob

witty.....clever

----------


## Mr Lick

Titty - not so clever

----------


## Lambik

Kitty

----------


## Mr Lick

Ditty - song :bananaman:

----------


## Mykinos

Dirty.

----------


## Mr Lick

Diary

----------


## Lambik

Drain

----------


## bobo746

RAINS

----------


## Mr Lick

Reins

----------


## ossierob

sired

----------


## Mr Lick

Siren

----------


## bobo746

rents

----------


## Lambik

Gents

----------


## Mr Gribbs

stone

----------


## bobo746

toned

----------


## nedwalk

ATONE

----------


## Mr Lick

Thane - feudal baron of Scotland

----------


## keda

heath

----------


## Mr Lick

Theca - enclosing organ

----------


## Lambik

Catch

----------


## bobo746

tacho

----------


## Lambik

Macho

----------


## keda

chasm

----------


## Mr Lick

Match

----------


## keda

teach

----------


## Chili Pepper

chest

----------


## Mykinos

Hesty.

----------


## Lambik



----------


## ossierob

shirt

----------


## Mr Lick

Third

----------


## SandMike

Tired

----------


## nedwalk

REMIT

----------


## ossierob

Mirth

----------


## Mr Lick

Thrum - fringe

----------


## ossierob

Rythm

----------


## Mr Lick

Rhyme

----------


## Lambik

Myrrh

----------


## Mr Lick

Harry - smallest piglet

----------


## Mr Gribbs

Hurry

----------


## ossierob

Hurty....kids cry

----------


## Mr Lick

Hurts

----------


## bobo746

hunts

----------


## keda

hants - Hampshire

----------


## ossierob

Pants

----------


## Mr Lick

Stamp

----------


## keda

stump

----------


## Mr Lick

Pumps

----------


## tranceformasian

lumps

----------


## Lambik

Lamps

----------


## Loy Toy

Spasm.

----------


## Mr Lick

Palms

----------


## Loy Toy

Balms.

----------


## blue

blame

----------


## Loy Toy

Flame.  :Smile:

----------


## ossierob

almes

----------


## Lambik

Small

----------


## bobo746

Llama

----------


## Mr Lick

Lamas - Buddhist Monks

----------


## bobo746

amass - accumulate

----------


## keda

masts

----------


## Loy Toy

Stash.

----------


## Mr Lick

Slash  :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

Shale.

----------


## bobo746

whale

----------


## Mr Lick

hawse - space between bow and anchor

----------


## Lambik

Shame

----------


## tranceformasian

Shane

----------


## Mr Lick

Leash

----------


## keda

least

----------


## Mr Lick

Beast

----------


## blue

debts

----------


## Lambik

Bites

----------


## blue

zibet

----------


## ossierob

Tiber......river

----------


## Lambik

Bribe

----------


## bobo746

bride

----------


## Mr Lick

Dirge - funeral hymn

----------


## bobo746

greed

----------


## keda

ridge

----------


## bobo746

grief

----------


## Lambik

Reign

----------


## tranceformasian

Feign  fein knights /truce

----------


## blue

fungi

----------


## Mr Lick

Fling

----------


## blue

flint

----------


## Mr Lick

faint

----------


## Lambik

Giant

----------


## Mr Lick

Glint

----------


## blue

sting

----------


## ossierob

stink

----------


## blue

think

----------


## Lambik

Thing

----------


## keda

light

----------


## blue

glitz

----------


## ossierob

blitz

----------


## Mr Lick

Zibet - species of Civet in SE Asia

----------


## blue

baize

----------


## Lambik

Zebra

----------


## keda

Zorba

----------


## Mr Lick

Broad

----------


## Lambik

Cobra

----------


## Mr Lick

Brace 'yourself Sheila'

----------


## blue

zebra

----------


## Mr Lick

*Blaze  *

----------


## keda

blade

----------


## Mr Lick

*Bleed *

----------


## Lambik

Belle

----------


## Mr Lick

Level

----------


## keda

levee

----------


## Loy Toy

Delve.

----------


## Mr Lick

Veldt

----------


## Loy Toy

Dealt.

----------


## blue

dwelt

----------


## Loy Toy

dwell.

----------


## jandajoy

wield

----------


## blue

while

----------


## Mr Lick

Whale

----------


## Loy Toy

Lathe.

----------


## blue

*ethyl*

----------


## Mr Lick

Thyme

----------


## blue

rhyme

----------


## ossierob

rheum......medical

----------


## Mr Lick

Rumen - first stomach of ruminant animal

----------


## Lambik

Under

----------


## tranceformasian

udder as in Cow Pat in the Moo ban

----------


## keda

dread

----------


## blue

dream

----------


## Loy Toy

Reads.

----------


## keda

snare

----------


## Loy Toy

Stare.

----------


## Mr Lick

*Stars*

----------


## Loy Toy

Tarts.  :sexy:

----------


## keda

teats

----------


## alwarner

Tears

----------


## Mr Lick

* Straw*

----------


## blue

wrath

----------


## Mr Lick

*Warts*

----------


## WombleJamie

Farts

----------


## blue

sitar

----------


## Mr Lick

*Strip  *   :sexy:

----------


## keda

posit

----------


## Mr Lick

Spoil

----------


## Lambik

Solid

----------


## bobo746

dildo

----------


## keda

diode

----------


## Mr Lick

Oiled

----------


## tranceformasian

Dildo

----------


## Mr Lick

Oddly   :Confused:

----------


## tranceformasian

Noddy

----------


## Mr Lick

Toddy

----------


## Lambik

Today

----------


## Mr Lick

*Toads*

----------


## blue

octad

----------


## Mr Lick

*Adopt*

----------


## blue

topaz

----------


## Mr Gribbs

*capot* [kəˈpɒt] 
_n_ (Group Games / Card Games) _Piquet_ the winning of all the tricks by one player [from French] :mid:

----------


## ossierob

tacho  ...    speed

----------


## Lambik

Coach

----------


## Mr Lick

*Roach*

----------


## bobo746

poach

----------


## keda

peach

----------


## Lambik

Champ

----------


## bobo746

chaps

----------


## keda

poach

----------


## Lambik

Patch

----------


## Mr Lick

*Watch*

----------


## keda

teach

----------


## Mr Lick

Chant

----------


## blue

chart

----------


## Mr Lick

*Heart*

----------


## blue

trash

----------


## Mr Lick

*Shark* - I'm also full of garbage

----------


## blue

shack

----------


## ossierob

you blokes are making this game a real artform

slack

----------


## blue

flack

----------


## bobo746

black

----------


## blue

blank

----------


## bobo746

plank

----------


## Mr Lick

*Plane*

----------


## bobo746

lanes

----------


## Lambik

Lance

----------


## Mr Lick

*Clans*

----------


## bobo746

clams

----------


## Lambik

Camel

----------


## Mr Lick

Mache

----------


## Lambik

March

----------


## Mr Lick

*Reach     *

----------


## Mykinos

Cheer.

----------


## Lambik

Three

----------


## Mykinos

Ether.

----------


## blue

earth

----------


## Mykinos

Teach.

----------


## Lambik

Beach

----------


## bobo746

peach

----------


## Mr Lick

*Champ*

----------


## bobo746

chimp

----------


## keda

chump

----------


## bobo746

stump

----------


## keda

mumps

----------


## bobo746

pumps

----------


## blue

pumas

----------


## Lambik

Swamp

----------


## blue

swarm

----------


## Mr Lick

*Swamp*

----------


## blue

warps

----------


## keda

swarm

----------


## Lambik

> *Swamp*


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

see 5054

----------


## Lambik

> swarm



see 5055

----------


## bobo746

spasm

----------


## Mr Lick

*Prams*



*Apologies for 5056*

----------


## bobo746

prays

----------


## Lambik

Years

----------


## bobo746

rates

----------


## Mr Lick

Serac - Ridge in Glacier

----------


## bobo746

crash

----------


## keda

shark

----------


## Mr Lick

Harsh

----------


## blue

shear

----------


## keda

sheer

----------


## Mr Lick

Sheep     :cmn:

----------


## blue

hexes

----------


## ossierob

sexes

----------


## Mykinos

Sixes.

----------


## blue

sires

----------


## Mykinos

Siren

----------


## Mr Lick

*Rings*

----------


## blue

grain

----------


## Mr Lick

*Brain*

----------


## keda

nadir

----------


## blue

drink

----------


## keda

inked

----------


## Mr Lick

* Kendo*

----------


## keda

doink

----------


## Mr Lick

*Nokia*

----------


## blue

kanji

----------


## Mr Lick

Jaina - believer in Jainism (Hindi)

----------


## blue

ninja

----------


## ossierob

jinka...truck for carrying timber

----------


## Mykinos

Jinks.

----------


## Lambik

Kings

----------


## blue

knish

----------


## keda

shank

----------


## blue

hanky

----------


## Mr Lick

^ Panky

----------


## blue

spank

----------


## Mr Lick

Spunk - plucky   :Smile:

----------


## keda

sanuk

----------


## Mr Lick

*Skunk*

----------


## keda

skank

----------


## blue

knack

----------


## Mr Lick

*Snack*

----------


## blue

crank

----------


## Lambik

Ranch

----------


## keda

chain

----------


## Mr Lick

*Finch*

----------


## keda

chain

----------


## Mr Lick

*Finch, Finch, Finch!!!*

----------


## Mykinos

Niche.

----------


## blue

wench

----------


## keda

chewy (wench)

----------


## Mr Lick

Chews

----------


## keda

screw

----------


## blue

wreck

----------


## Lambik

Creek

----------


## Mr Lick

*Creel*

----------


## bobo746

creek

----------


## Lambik

^

See 5116  :tieme:

----------


## bobo746

reels

----------


## mud

sleep

----------


## bobo746

sleet

----------


## Lambik

Fleet

----------


## keda

lefty

----------


## Mr Lick

Cleft

----------


## Mykinos

Clits.

----------


## Loy Toy

Tilts.

----------


## Mykinos

Tints.

----------


## Mr Lick

Stent

----------


## Mykinos

Stint.

----------


## Loy Toy

Stunt.

----------


## Mr Lick

Aunts

----------


## Loy Toy

Cvnts.........u in the right place

----------


## Mr Lick

Cents

----------


## Loy Toy

Celts.

----------


## Mr Lick

Cells

----------


## Loy Toy

Bells.

----------


## jandajoy

sells

----------


## blue

smell

----------


## Loy Toy

Spell.

----------


## jandajoy

pelts

----------


## blue

petal

----------


## Lambik

Table

----------


## bobo746

bleet

----------


## Mr Lick

Blate - bashful

----------


## bobo746

blame

----------


## keda

flame

----------


## Mr Lick

*Famed*

----------


## ossierob

named

----------


## Mr Lick

*Demon*

----------


## blue

mined

----------


## keda

mired

----------


## Mr Lick

Mirex -

----------


## Lambik

Crime

----------


## bobo746

grime

----------


## Mr Lick

*Minge*

----------


## Lambik

Denim

----------


## Mr Lick

Index

----------


## blue

widen

----------


## Mr Lick

Woden

----------


## blue

drown

----------


## ossierob

owned

----------


## bobo746

demon

----------


## Mr Lick

*Modem*

----------


## Lambik

Model

----------


## Mr Lick

*Lemon*

----------


## bobo746

money

----------


## Loy Toy

Boney........

----------


## keda

honey

----------


## Loy Toy

Nosey.

----------


## bobo746

noise

----------


## Mr Lick

Poise

----------


## bobo746

sepia

----------


## Lambik

Aspic

----------


## bobo746

^ 5171

----------


## blue

basic

----------


## Mr Lick

*Cabin*

----------


## blue

bacon

----------


## bobo746

acorn

----------


## blue

roman

----------


## bobo746

nomad

----------


## blue

mango

----------


## bobo746

anglo

----------


## Lambik

bobo746 on my post 5174(Aspic) you refer to 5171 (Noise)?

Anyway 

Anglo

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Agony

----------


## bobo746

^ sorry mate my bad

----------


## bobo746

young

----------


## Mykinos

Gunny.

----------


## Mr Lick

*Sunny*

----------


## ossierob

Runny

----------


## blue

unary

----------


## Mr Lick

*Rainy*

----------


## Mykinos

Painy.

----------


## keda

nappy

----------


## Mykinos

Pappy.

----------


## Mr Lick

Pappi - fruit cover

----------


## Mykinos

Pippi.

----------


## blue

palpi - insect part

----------


## Mr Lick

Lappa - women's garment

----------


## blue

jalap

----------


## Mr Lick

*Papal*

----------


## blue

alpha

----------


## ossierob

phial..........small bottle

----------


## blue

hails

----------


## Mr Lick

*Hills*

----------


## keda

shall

----------


## Mr Lick

*Shell*

----------


## keda

leash

----------


## Mr Lick

*Ashen*

----------


## keda

sheen

----------


## blue

hyena

----------


## ossierob

bue you changed two letters mate

Hymen

----------


## blue

honey 



_if I had a brain i would be dangerous_!!!

----------


## Lambik

Money

----------


## Mr Lick

*Monet*

----------


## Mykinos

Onset.

----------


## Mr Lick

Tongs

----------


## keda

stung

----------


## Mr Lick

*Swung*

----------


## keda

gnaws

----------


## Mr Lick

*Wings*

----------


## Footsie

kings

----------


## blue

eking

----------


## Mr Lick

Ginks - awkward people

----------


## blue

grins

----------


## ossierob

rinks

----------


## blue

brink

----------


## Mr Lick

Briny

----------


## keda

rainy

----------


## Lambik

Diary

----------


## Mr Lick

*Fairy*

----------


## keda

fiery

----------


## Mr Lick

*Rifle*

----------


## blue

flare

----------


## Mr Lick

*Alert*

----------


## Mykinos

Early.

----------


## blue

laser

----------


## Mr Lick

*Relay*

----------


## Mykinos

Layer.

----------


## blue

weary

----------


## Mr Lick

*Early*

----------


## bobo746

years

----------


## Lambik

Races

----------


## bobo746

cease

----------


## keda

scare

----------


## bobo746

cards

----------


## Mr Lick

Mariah Scarey without make-up


*Scare   *

----------


## bobo746

erase

----------


## rose

rases

----------


## Mr Lick

*Vases*

----------


## Lambik

Saved

----------


## Mr Lick

Daven - recite Jewish prayers

----------


## blue

dance

----------


## ossierob

candy

----------


## blue

Nancy

----------


## bobo746

fancy

----------


## Lambik

Fanny

----------


## bobo746

nanny

----------


## Mr Lick

Ninny

----------


## blue

tinny

----------


## Mr Lick

Tunny

----------


## bobo746

dunny

----------


## Lambik

Funny

----------


## Mr Lick

*Funky*

----------


## ossierob

punky

----------


## Mr Lick

*Punks*

----------


## blue

stunk

----------


## bobo746

stink

----------


## ossierob

tanks

----------


## bobo746

banks

----------


## Lambik

Snake

----------


## sabaii sabaii

shake

----------


## bobo746

skate

----------


## ossierob

tasks

----------


## blue

karst

----------


## keda

stake

----------


## Lambik

Asked

----------


## keda

skied

----------


## bobo746

spied

----------


## blue

piked

----------


## ossierob

piled

----------


## bobo746

piles

----------


## blue

field

----------


## bobo746

fluid

----------


## blue

lucid

----------


## bobo746

cupid

----------


## blue

pubic

----------


## bobo746

cubic   - f(x)=ax^3+bx^2+cx+d

----------


## ossierob

cubit

----------


## blue

bitch

----------


## ossierob

witch

----------


## blue

which ?

----------


## Lambik

Hitch

----------


## Mr Lick

Hatch

----------


## ossierob

chats

----------


## blue

cheat

----------


## ossierob

chart

----------


## blue

earth

----------


## ossierob

treat

----------


## waddy

teats

----------


## blue

tetra

----------


## Lambik

Great

----------


## blue

gator

----------


## Mr Lick

Trogs

----------


## blue

snort

----------


## Mr Lick

*Trios*

----------


## blue

ratio

----------


## Mr Lick

*Mario*

----------


## Loy Toy

Ratio.

----------


## blue

irate

----------


## Lambik

Trade

----------


## bobo746

adder

----------


## blue

raked

----------


## bobo746

naked

----------


## Lambik

Dance

----------


## bobo746

fence

----------


## Mr Lick

*Hence*

----------


## Lambik

> fence


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx  xxxxxxx

dance/fence : 2 letters!!

----------


## ossierob

cheer

----------


## bobo746

reach  




> dance/fence : 2 letters!!


my bad

----------


## Lambik

^

 :Wink: 

Charm

----------


## bobo746

chair

----------


## nedwalk

HAIRS

----------


## Mr Lick

*Shire*

----------


## blue

miser

----------


## bobo746

miner

----------


## blue

liner

----------


## bobo746

diner

----------


## isanmick

finer :sexy:

----------


## bobo746

fixer

----------


## Lambik

Brief

----------


## bobo746

fried

----------


## Mr Lick

*Rider*

----------


## nedwalk

CIDER

----------


## Lambik

Bride

----------


## Mr Lick

*Drive*

----------


## blue

dived

----------


## bobo746

devil

----------


## Lambik

Ideal

----------


## bobo746

deals

----------


## ossierob

steal

----------


## blue

welts

----------


## Mr Lick

*Wells      (Motown Mary)*

----------


## Lambik

Walls

----------


## blue

allow

----------


## Mr Lick

*Alloy*

----------


## Loy Toy

Allot.

----------


## blue

gloat

----------


## Loy Toy

Bloat.

https://teakdoor.com/Gallery/albums/u...s/20683/26.jpg

----------


## bobo746

float

----------


## ossierob

flout

----------


## bobo746

lotus

----------


## blue

touts

----------


## bobo746

louts

----------


## blue

sluts

----------


## bobo746

^ good one  

slots    ^ same same

----------


## Lambik

Souls

----------


## bobo746

soups

----------


## blue

pouts

----------


## ossierob

stout

----------


## blue

toast

----------


## Mr Lick

*Coast*

----------


## ossierob

roast

----------


## Lambik

Boats

----------


## genghis61

*boots*

----------


## blue

tombs

----------


## ossierob

bombs

----------


## Lambik

Boobs

----------


## Mr Lick

*Bobol -   Financial Corruption*

----------


## blue

blobs

----------


## Mr Lick

*Lobes*

----------


## keda

below

----------


## Lambik

Whole

----------


## blue

whale

----------


## ossierob

shale

----------


## Loy Toy

halve.

----------


## keda

leave

----------


## Mr Lick

*Venal -*   Open to bribery

----------


## ossierob

salve

----------


## blue

waves

----------


## keda

suave

----------


## blue

sauce

----------


## blue

races

----------


## Mr Lick

*Scrap*

----------


## bobo746

rapes

----------


## sccrhound

ropes

----------


## bobo746

roses

----------


## Mr Lick

*Poses*

----------


## bobo746

hoses

----------


## keda

ashes

----------


## bobo746

haste

----------


## Mr Lick

*Tears*

----------


## Lambik

Eater

----------


## Mr Lick

*Tater*

----------


## keda

tatar

----------


## Mr Lick

*Treat*

----------


## blue

trace

----------


## Mr Lick

*Erato*

----------


## bobo746

ratio

----------


## Lambik

Orbit

----------


## Mr Lick

*Brits*


 :UK:

----------


## bobo746

brats

----------


## nedwalk

RATES

----------


## Kurgen

Sears

----------


## blue

rakes

----------


## can123

cakes

----------


## blue

creak

----------


## bobo746

creek

----------


## Lambik

Cheer

----------


## bobo746

reach

----------


## keda

chore

----------


## Lambik

Horse

----------


## can123

Usher

----------


## Mr Lick

*Shore*

----------


## blue

snore

----------


## Mr Lick

Rinse (^ Blue?)  :Smile:

----------


## blue

ripen

----------


## can123

beaten to it by somebody else   ::spin::

----------


## blue

fines !

----------


## Lambik

Since

----------


## khmen

Beaten to it......!

----------


## blue

niche

----------


## bobo746

chins

----------


## blue

pinch

----------


## bobo746

punch

----------


## ossierob

punch

----------


## bobo746

lunch

----------


## Lambik

Uncle

----------


## Mr Lick

*Lunge*

----------


## keda

glued

----------


## bobo746

elude

----------


## ossierob

educe

----------


## bobo746

dunce

----------


## Lambik

Nudes

----------


## bobo746

sudan

----------


## sues2

stain.

----------


## blue

faint

----------


## ossierob

taint

----------


## blue

giant

----------


## Mykinos

Taint.

----------


## Mr Lick

*Tints*

----------


## Mykinos

Saint.

----------


## Mr Lick

Train

----------


## blue

grant

----------


## can123

http://www.ashbourne-accommodation.c...et%20Issue.jpg

----------


## blue

argon

----------


## khmen

gonad  :Smile:

----------


## blue

adorn

----------


## bobo746

acorn

----------


## Lambik

Ocean

----------


## keda

scone

----------


## sues2

stone.

----------


## Mr Lick

*Toner*

----------


## bobo746

tuner

----------


## ossierob

tuber

----------


## Mr Lick

*rubes - unsophisticated people*

----------


## blue

burps

----------


## Mr Lick

*Burns*

----------


## blue

nurse

----------


## Mr Lick

*Ruins*

----------


## blue

irons

----------


## Mr Lick

*Trons*

----------


## blue

thorn

----------


## ossierob

shorn

----------


## nedwalk

SNORE

----------


## blue

snort

----------


## sues2

short.

----------


## Lambik

Those

----------


## nedwalk

SHOES

----------


## Mr Lick

*Shops*

----------


## ossierob

Ships

----------


## Lambik

Spies

----------


## Mr Lick

*Press*

----------


## blue

spire

----------


## ossierob

spore

----------


## can123

<http://www.replacements.com/specialt.../SPBLI_SEP.jpg>

----------


## Lambik

Speed

----------


## ossierob

spied

----------


## Mr Lick

*Pride*

----------


## blue

wiper

----------


## ossierob

piper

----------


## blue

tripe

----------


## bobo746

ripen

----------


## Lambik

Diner

----------


## bobo746

liner

----------


## ossierob

learn

----------


## Mr Lick

*Enrol*

----------


## Lambik

Lover

----------


## ossierob

rover

----------


## Mr Lick

*River*

----------


## blue

viper

----------


## ossierob

riped

----------


## nedwalk

DRAPE

----------


## bobo746

grape

----------


## ossierob

pearl

----------


## bobo746

learn

----------


## ossierob

early

----------


## bobo746

yearn

----------


## sues2

years.

----------


## ossierob

tears

----------


## bobo746

rears

----------


## Lambik

Arses

----------


## bobo746

roses

----------


## ossierob

sears

----------


## nedwalk

EARNS

----------


## blue

raven

----------


## can123



----------


## bobo746

rival

----------


## ossierob

vials

----------


## bobo746

veils

----------


## blue

slime

----------


## bobo746

milks

----------


## blue

smirk

----------


## bobo746

miser

----------


## sues2

serum.

----------


## bobo746

rumps

----------


## Lambik

Drums

----------


## bobo746

drugs

----------


## Finney64

Gourd

----------


## bobo746

rouge (makeup)

----------


## Lambik

Grove

----------


## Mr Lick

*Rover*

----------


## can123



----------


## Mr Lick

*Grope*

----------


## blue

prone

----------


## Lambik

Phone

----------


## ossierob

Prone...ooops did it again

try

honed

----------


## blue

holed

----------


## Finney64

Delon

----------


## nedwalk

ALONE

----------


## Lambik

Angel

----------


## ossierob

gleam

----------


## sues2

meals.

----------


## keda

palms

----------


## Mr Lick

*Malts*

----------


## blue

metal

----------


## can123

The first train ran in my hometown long before Stephenson's Rocket. The short distance was 12 miles and the trip was made as a result of a bet between two wealthy ironmasters.

----------


## Lambik

Stage

----------


## beachcarlo

petal

----------


## blue

plant

----------


## beachcarlo

plate

----------


## blue

delta

----------


## beachcarlo

table

----------


## ossierob

later

----------


## nedwalk

TAMER

----------


## blue

tramp

----------


## ossierob

trump

----------


## blue

thump

----------


## tugboat

humps

----------


## Lambik

5538/5539 Stage/Petal  : 2 letters !!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Anyway 

Humps
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Chump

----------


## nedwalk

MULCH

----------


## Finney64

Lurch

----------


## Loy Toy

Burch.

----------


## good2bhappy

butch

----------


## Finney64

Bitch

----------


## nedwalk

HABIT

----------


## Loy Toy

Ambit.

----------


## Finney64

Tamil

----------


## Mr Lick

*Latin*

----------


## blue

snail

----------


## Mr Lick

*Lanes*

----------


## blue

angel

----------


## Lambik

Eagle

----------


## nedwalk

GLEAN

----------


## blue

learn

----------


## Lambik

Arena

----------


## sues2

Crane.

----------


## Finney64

Crone

----------


## Mr Lick

*Enron*

----------


## blue

toner

----------


## Mr Lick

*Loner*

----------


## keda

drone

----------


## sues2

prone

----------


## Lambik

Poker

----------


## Loy Toy

Ropes.

----------


## nedwalk

EXPOS

----------


## blue

boxes

----------


## keda

bones

----------


## Mr Lick

Bonks

----------


## blue

knows

----------


## keda

swank

----------


## khmen

Spank

----------


## Mr Lick

*Plank*

----------


## Aussie Tigger

plonk  an old slang aussie term for cheap wine

----------


## blue

pylon

----------


## sues2

nylon.

----------


## Lambik

Sonny

----------


## Finney64

Snowy

----------


## keda

swoon

----------


## Lambik

Moons

----------


## ossierob

moron

----------


## nedwalk

MOTOR

----------


## ossierob

rotor

----------


## Cujo

rotor

----------


## Mr Lick

*Roots*

----------


## Lambik

Robot

----------


## ossierob

troop

----------


## Mr Lick

*Troon*

----------


## Bingo wings

Croon

----------


## Mr Lick

*Acorn*

----------


## blue

crane

----------


## Mr Lick

*Brace*

----------


## Bingo wings

Brave

----------


## blue

verbs

----------


## Bingo wings

Serbs

----------


## blue

herbs

----------


## Bingo wings

kerbs

----------


## Lambik

Baker

----------


## sues2

kebab.

----------


## Mr Lick

*Abbes* - French clergy

----------


## Finney64

Saber

----------


## ossierob

based

----------


## keda

sable

----------


## ossierob

table

----------


## Mr Lick

*Blast*

----------


## keda

stale

----------


## Mr Lick

*Scale*

----------


## Bingo wings

stale

----------


## Mr Lick

*Scale*

----------


## blue

space

----------


## can123



----------


## Bingo wings

Peals

----------


## keda

aspen

<btw BW, how long do you expect to stay in Pattaya>

----------


## ossierob

pants

----------


## Lambik

Nasty

----------


## Mr Lick

**


*Stain*

----------


## sues2

Slain.

----------


## Lambik

Alias

----------


## Mr Lick

*Alvis*

----------


## blue

vital

----------


## bobo746

tails

----------


## blue

jails

----------


## bobo746

sails

----------


## blue

basil

----------


## Lambik

Alibi

----------


## Mr Lick

Labia (no pictures permitted)  :Smile:

----------


## keda

alias

----------


## bobo746

slain

----------


## ossierob

snarl

----------


## Finney64

Rials

----------


## bobo746

vials

----------


## beachcarlo

slave

----------


## blue

slake

----------


## Finney64

deals

----------


## blue

dealt

----------


## Lambik

Blade

----------


## blue

bleed

----------


## ossierob

elder

----------


## Loy Toy

older.

----------


## Mr Lick

I* DROVE* all night

----------


## blue

bored

----------


## Mr Lick

*Order*

----------


## blue

rider

----------


## Lambik

Cried

----------


## blue

crime

----------


## khmen

Cream

----------


## blue

camel

----------


## bobo746

flame

----------


## blue

flume

----------


## bobo746

flute

----------


## Mr Lick

*Fleet*

----------


## Finney64

Lefty

----------


## bobo746

leafy

----------


## ossierob

early

----------


## bobo746

learn

----------


## Finney64

lunar

----------


## bobo746

narly

----------


## Mr Lick

*Lardy*

----------


## Loy Toy

Randy...........

----------


## The Cat

Sandy

----------


## Loy Toy

Dandy.

----------


## blue

candy

----------


## Mr Lick

*Cindy*

----------


## blue

dicky

----------


## Lambik

Dicks

----------


## blue

disco
_

----------


## Mr Lick

*Cords*

----------


## Finney64

Curds

----------


## ossierob

turds

----------


## keda

stour

----------


## Mr Lick

*Toure*

----------


## Lambik

Brute

----------


## Finney64

Brent

----------


## blue

rents

----------


## sues2

scent.

----------


## Lambik

Gents

----------


## ossierob

sting

----------


## keda

gnats

----------


## Mr Lick

*Goats*

----------


## blue

moats

----------


## keda

storm

----------


## Lambik

Short

----------


## nedwalk

THORN

----------


## ossierob

horny

----------


## Finney64

shorn

----------


## nedwalk

NORTH

----------


## sues2

froth.

----------


## khmen

throb

----------


## keda

berth

----------


## Loy Toy

There.

----------


## nedwalk

HEART

----------


## blue

alert

----------


## ossierob

rated

----------


## blue

death

----------


## keda

Hades

----------


## escaped

shear

----------


## escaped

sheer

----------


## Lambik

Heels

----------


## blue

flesh

----------


## bobo746

leash

----------


## blue

clash

----------


## Lambik

Flash

----------


## bobo746

slash

----------


## escaped

smash

----------


## keda

chasm

----------


## escaped

crash

----------


## bobo746

crush

----------


## escaped

brush

----------


## bobo746

usher

----------


## escaped

users

----------


## bobo746

surfs

----------


## ossierob

truss

----------


## Finney64

trust

----------


## bobo746

rusty

----------


## ossierob

tryst

----------


## Finney64

satyr

----------


## keda

tyres

----------


## bobo746

tires

----------


## Mr Lick

*Hires*

----------


## escaped

fires

----------


## bobo746

sires

----------


## escaped

risen

----------


## Lambik

Rains

----------


## escaped

fired

----------


## bobo746

freed

----------


## escaped

lives

----------


## Mr Lick

'Escaped', you'll be back in jail if you change more than 1 letter  :Smile: 


Freed -





*Greed*

----------


## sues2

Breed.

----------


## Mr Lick

*Bread*

----------


## ossierob

tread

----------


## Mr Lick

*Death*

----------


## Lambik

Cheat

----------


## The Cat

Cheap

----------


## blue

heaps

----------


## bobo746

sheep

 :cmn:

----------


## nedwalk

PEEPS  :sexy:

----------


## bobo746

beeps

----------


## blue

plebs

----------


## bobo746

bless

----------


## nedwalk

SLABS...off piss

----------


## bobo746

^ NEVER TO EARLY  :Beerchug:

----------


## bobo746

scabs

----------


## Lambik

Brass

----------


## bobo746

grass

----------


## Finney64

gross

----------


## bobo746

roses

----------


## Lambik

Cross

----------


## Finney64

Crass

----------


## bobo746

brass

----------


## nedwalk

SABRE

----------


## Mr Lick

*Beast*

----------


## The Cat

Tease

----------


## ossierob

Stare

----------


## The Cat

Siter

----------


## Mr Lick

*Tress*

----------


## blue

stern

----------


## nedwalk

TERSE

----------


## bobo746

rests

----------


## blue

treks

----------


## bobo746

jerks

----------


## keda

jokes

----------


## Lambik

Smoke

----------


## bobo746

stoke

----------


## Finney64

smoke

----------


## nedwalk

> Smoke


 




> stoke


 
STORE

----------


## Finney64

^ sorry Ned , hellish hangover 

Roots

----------


## bobo746

riots

----------


## Lambik

First

----------


## The Cat

Trist

----------


## bobo746

twist

----------


## Mr Lick

**


*Swift*

----------


## The Cat

.....

----------


## bobo746

shift

----------


## The Cat

Shaft

----------


## bobo746

hefts

----------


## Mr Lick

*Sheet  *

----------


## Lambik

Meets

----------


## The Cat

Beets

----------


## Mr Lick

*Steep*

----------


## The Cat

Sheep  :Aussie:

----------


## Mr Lick

*Helps*

----------


## The Cat

Plebs

----------


## Mr Lick

*Belts*

----------


## The Cat

Bleats

----------


## blue

blast

----------


## Mr Lick

*Stabs*

----------


## The Cat

Slabs

----------


## blue

balsa

----------


## bobo746

salsa

----------


## blue

nasal

----------


## bobo746

naval

----------


## Lambik

Larva

----------


## bobo746

varad - The _Varad_ River is a tributary of the Danube in Romania

----------


## Finney64

raved

----------


## bobo746

saved

----------


## Mr Lick

Vadas

----------


## Lambik

Salad

----------


## blue

scald

----------


## The Cat

Decal

----------


## Mr Lick

*Clean*

----------


## Bingo wings

Leant.

----------


## Mr Lick

*Alter*

----------


## Bingo wings

tears

----------


## Mr Lick

*Spear*

----------


## blue

spray

----------


## nedwalk

RASPS

----------


## bobo746

pears

----------


## blue

padre

----------


## bobo746

cadre

----------


## escaped

dread
Sorry for the previous mess up guys.Must been my brain stiil not working properly from staying too long on that other forum.

----------


## Lambik

Bread

----------


## bobo746

breed

----------


## Finney64

Bored

----------


## Lambik

Derby

----------


## bobo746

yerba

----------


## Bingo wings

years

----------


## nedwalk

YARNS

----------


## The Cat

Yards

----------


## Onnuter

Cards

----------


## keda

racks

----------


## blue

corks

----------


## nedwalk

SCORE

----------


## blue

screw

----------


## Mr Lick

*Wreck*

----------


## nedwalk

CREWS

----------


## blue

brews

----------


## can123



----------


## Lambik

Babes

----------


## Finney64

Babel

----------


## keda

cable

----------


## Mr Lick

*Black*

----------


## Lambik

Block

----------


## Mr Lick

*Brock*

----------


## Finney64

Crook

----------


## Mr Lick

*Croak*

----------


## blue

frock

----------


## The Cat

Fruck

----------


## Mr Lick

^ What the Fruck is that?  :Smile: 




*Cruft*

----------


## The Cat

Crust

----------


## keda

cruet

----------


## Mr Lick

*Trues*

----------


## blue

truce

----------


## Mr Lick

*Bruce -* Nice to see you...........

----------


## blue

crumb

----------


## keda

scrum

----------


## The Cat

Rumps

----------


## blue

perms

----------


## Lambik

Press

----------


## Mr Lick

*Rests*

----------


## keda

store

----------


## Bingo wings

storm

----------


## nedwalk

ROAST

----------


## Bingo wings

boast.

----------


## blue

bouts

----------


## Bingo wings

boots

----------


## blue

blots

----------


## Bingo wings

slots

----------


## blue

lotus

----------


## nedwalk

SLUTS  :sexy:

----------


## The Cat

Suits

----------


## blue

dusts

----------


## The Cat

Dusit

----------


## bobo746

rusts

----------


## Lambik

To late bobo746 :Smile: 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Dusit 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Suite

----------


## can123



----------


## The Cat

Tushy

----------


## bobo746

bushy

----------


## Lambik

From Suite to dusty (sometimes desperate) :mid: 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Bushy

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Busty

----------


## bobo746

^ big jump mate   :rofl:

----------


## ossierob

Musty

----------


## Finney64

mushy

----------


## The Cat

......

----------


## bobo746

humus

----------


## Rogatm

mucus

----------


## Chili Pepper

scrum

----------


## khmen

Serum

----------


## keda

mules

----------


## Lambik

Blues

----------


## keda

bless

----------


## can123



----------


## The Cat

Slips

----------


## blue

limps

----------


## bobo746

pimps

----------


## can123



----------


## nedwalk

TRIMS

----------


## bobo746

trams

----------


## keda

roast

----------


## Rogatm

toast                               .

----------


## Thormaturge

coast

----------


## bobo746

stoat

----------


## Finney64

Toads

----------


## Lambik

Adios

----------


## bobo746

sodas

----------


## keda

adios

----------


## nedwalk

SOLID

----------


## The Cat

Dion's

----------


## Lambik

sodas

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Doses

----------


## keda

souse

----------


## Mr Lick

*Douse*

----------


## Thormaturge

Mouse

----------


## Mykinos

Moose.

----------


## Mr Lick

*Smoor*

----------


## blue

moras

----------


## Mr Lick

*Rasam*

----------


## blue

smart

----------


## bobo746

masts

----------


## The Cat

Maths (100 up)

----------


## Lambik

Shame

----------


## bobo746

shane

----------


## keda

leash

----------


## bobo746

lease

----------


## Finney64

slate

----------


## bobo746

later

----------


## Lambik

Large

----------


## bobo746

argue

----------


## ossierob

large

----------


## keda

glade

----------


## nedwalk

DEALS

----------


## Mr Lick

*Shade*

----------


## bobo746

spade

----------


## keda

pares

----------


## Lambik

Space

----------


## ossierob

pacer

----------


## bobo746

racer

----------


## blue

carry

----------


## Lambik

Marry

----------


## nedwalk

MARTY... [Feldman.. who remembers him?]

----------


## blue

matey

----------


## Mykinos

Tames.

----------


## The Cat

Mater

----------


## Mykinos

Rated.

----------


## keda

adder

----------


## The Cat

Dears

----------


## blue

reeds

----------


## nedwalk

RIDES

----------


## bobo746

diets

----------


## joannevel69

shite

----------


## bobo746

shift

----------


## joannevel69

shaft

----------


## blue

farts

----------


## bobo746

tarts

----------


## blue

carts

----------


## bobo746

start

----------


## Lambik

Treat

----------


## bobo746

tread

----------


## keda

death

----------


## blue

depth

----------


## keda

perth

----------


## bobo746

earth

----------


## Lambik

Cheat

----------


## bobo746

chest

----------


## nedwalk

STICH

----------


## keda

ticks

----------


## joannevel69

stack

----------


## blue

shack

----------


## joannevel69

shake

----------


## blue

hikes
#

----------


## nedwalk

LIKES..MMMMM :sexy:

----------


## joannevel69

skill

----------


## blue

licks

----------


## joannevel69

slack

----------


## The Cat

Slick

----------


## Finney64

Clink

----------


## keda

slink

----------


## joannevel69

loins

----------


## Lambik

Noise

----------


## joannevel69

tones

----------


## blue

toner

----------


## Lambik

Enter

----------


## blue

trend

----------


## keda

deter

----------


## Lambik

Beret

----------


## The Cat

Trees

----------


## keda

verse

----------


## The Cat

Terse

----------


## Lambik

Meets

----------


## joannevel69

steam

----------


## The Cat

Tesla

----------


## keda

sleet

----------


## blue

latex

----------


## keda

extra

----------


## joannevel69

alert

----------


## bobo746

avert

----------


## joannevel69

react

----------


## bobo746

erect

----------


## keda

crate

----------


## bobo746

crete

----------


## joannevel69

trice

----------


## ossierob

crete

----------


## bobo746

twice

----------


## nedwalk

TRICE

----------


## bobo746

trick

----------


## keda

skirt

----------


## bobo746

shirt

----------


## Lambik

Birth

----------


## bobo746

girth

----------


## ossierob

fight

----------


## bobo746

tight

----------


## Finney64

thigh

----------


## keda

thing

----------


## Lambik

Giant

----------


## keda

sting

----------


## nedwalk

NIGHT

----------


## alrat

EIGHT>

----------


## nedwalk

THING

----------


## bobo746

hinge

----------


## Lambik

Reign

----------


## bobo746

feign

----------


## keda

fling

----------


## bobo746

bling

----------


## Finney64

bilge

----------


## bobo746

bulge

----------


## Mr Lick

*Luges*

----------


## Stinky

Lunge

----------


## bobo746

gunge

----------


## Stinky

Grune

----------


## nedwalk

GENRE

----------


## bobo746

never

----------


## Finney64

Verve

----------


## bobo746

nerve

----------


## Lambik

Green

----------


## Finney64

greed

----------


## keda

dirge

----------


## bobo746

grade

----------


## Mr Lick

*Grape*

----------


## Lambik

Anger

----------


## blue

ergon

----------


## keda

groan

----------


## The Cat

Gonad

----------


## blue

nomad

----------


## Mr Lick

*Radon*

----------


## joannevel69

hoard

----------


## Lambik

Radio

----------


## bobo746

adios

----------


## keda

solid

----------


## bobo746

dolls

----------


## Lambik

Dolly

----------


## keda

lolly

----------


## Finney64

Holly

----------


## The Cat

Bolly

----------


## nedwalk

LOBBY

----------


## keda

bobby

----------


## The Cat

Booby

----------


## keda

hobby

----------


## ossierob

lobby

----------


## The Cat

Nobby

----------


## blue

ebony

----------


## Mr Lick

*Boney*  (M)

----------


## keda

money

----------


## blue

demon

----------


## keda

monte

----------


## nedwalk

MOUNT

----------


## Lambik

Count

----------


## blue

tonic

----------


## Mr Lick

*Sonic*

----------


## The Cat

Codis

----------


## Mr Lick

*Scold*

----------


## blue

cloud

----------


## Loy Toy

Clout.

----------


## Lambik

Touch

----------


## Mr Lick

*Couch*

----------


## keda

vouch

----------


## kermit

touch

----------


## blue

dutch

----------


## Mr Lick

*Hutch*

----------


## The Cat

Butch

----------


## Mr Lick

*Bunch*

----------


## The Cat

Munch

----------


## Mr Lick

*Punch*

----------


## The Cat

Lunch

----------


## Mr Lick

*Churn*

----------


## blue

runic

----------


## bobo746

tunic

----------


## nedwalk

CUN[at]S!!

----------


## bobo746

runts

----------


## blue

burst

----------


## bobo746

trust

----------


## Lambik

Truth

----------


## bobo746

utter

----------


## keda

route

----------


## bobo746

otter

----------


## ossierob

totem

----------


## bobo746

motel

----------


## ossierob

metal

----------


## bobo746

petal

----------


## Finney64

lapel

----------


## bobo746

label

----------


## keda

blare

----------


## Lambik

Barge

----------


## bobo746

argue

----------


## Finney64

Great

----------


## bobo746

^ ffs go easy  :Smile: 
..................................................  ......

treat

----------


## Mr Lick

Toter - heavy load

----------


## Mr Lick

*Trott - 135 Not Out!!!!!!*

----------


## Lambik

Trout

----------


## superman

'Troot', as in 

The auld broon troot lay unner a stane,
Unner a stane lay he,
An he thocht o' the wund,
An he thocht o' the rain,
An the troot that he uist tae be.

A'm a gey auld troot, said he tae hissel,
A gey auld troot, said he,
An there's mony a queer-like
Tale A cuid tell
O' the things that hae happened tae me.

They wee-hafflin trooties are aa verra smart,
They're aa verra smert, said he,
They ken aa the rules
O' the gemm aff by hairt,
An they're no aften catched, A'll agree.

They're thinkin A'm auld an they're thinkin A'm duin,
They're thinkin A'm duin, said he,
They're thinkin A'm no
Worth the flirt o' a fin
Or the blink o' a bonnie black ee.

But A'm safe an A'm smug in ma bonnie wee neuk,
A'm safe an A'm snug, said he,
A'm the big fush that
Nae fusher can heuk,
An A'll aye be that - till A dee!

----------


## Mr Lick

*Toots*

----------


## keda

stout

----------


## ossierob

ousts

ps....any more comments re "the Ashes series cricket and all Pommies will be suspended from the Games room till Feb 2011

----------


## ossierob

^  unless the tide turns of course....

----------


## Lambik

Studs

----------


## bobo746

turds

----------


## blue

hurts

----------


## nedwalk

STRUM

----------


## bobo746

strut

----------


## blue

tutor

----------


## keda

stout

----------


## bobo746

trout

----------


## Thormaturge

TROUT



This one is a Rainbow Trout... Gay trout, whatever next?

----------


## Mr Lick

**


*Route*

----------


## Finney64

tower

----------


## bobo746

rower

----------


## Mr Lick

**


*Whore*

----------


## Finney64

Gower

----------


## bobo746

^ enough already  :Smile: 

bower

----------


## nedwalk

WEBER

----------


## The Cat

Beers

----------


## Finney64

rebel

----------


## Mr Lick

*Bleed*

----------


## keda

delve

----------


## Mr Lick

*Loved*

----------


## The Cat

Glove

----------


## Mr Lick

*Olive*

----------


## Thormaturge

VIDEO

----------


## Mr Lick

*Devil*

----------


## Thormaturge

LIVID

----------


## blue

valid

----------


## Lambik

Villa

----------


## The Cat

Illya

----------


## bobo746

alley

----------


## blue

relay

----------


## bobo746

repay

----------


## Lambik

Opera

----------


## keda

ophra

----------


## bobo746

harpy

----------


## Finney64

party

----------


## bobo746

parts

----------


## ossierob

pants

----------


## Finney64

pints

----------


## bobo746

bints

----------


## ossierob

tints

----------


## Finney64

bunts

----------


## bobo746

couldn't go for the obvious

stunt

----------


## keda

stout

----------


## bobo746

louts

----------


## keda

stole

----------


## Finney64

Lotus

----------


## The Cat

Touts

----------


## Mr Lick

*Bouts*

----------


## ossierob

ousts

----------


## keda

stout

<must be some sort of record>

----------


## Mr Lick

^ a few there for sure Keda  :Smile: 






*Toast*

----------


## The Cat

Roast

.

----------


## Mr Lick

*Sport?*

----------


## blue

drops



 droped cricket ball , was too easy

----------


## bobo746

ropes

----------


## blue

grope

----------


## bobo746

group

----------


## blue

pours

-froth -

----------


## bobo746

^ she won't be pouring my beers

hours

----------


## Finney64

hurts

----------


## keda

shirt

----------


## Finney64

shite

----------


## bobo746

tiers

----------


## Lambik

Tribe

----------


## The Cat

Bites

----------


## bobo746

mites

----------


## Mr Lick

*Rites*

----------


## The Cat

Rides

----------


## Mr Lick

*Diets*

----------


## The Cat

Dents

----------


## Lambik

Ideas

----------


## Mr Lick

*Slade*

----------


## The Cat

Salad



More cowbell !!!  :Smile:

----------


## Mr Lick

Dalai

----------


## Finney64

ideal

----------


## The Cat

Dials

*

*

----------


## ossierob

Slade..............rock band

----------


## keda

lease

----------


## blue

sleek

----------


## Thormaturge

SLEEP

----------


## bobo746

leaps

----------


## Lambik

Slave

----------


## blue

slake

----------


## bobo746

snake

----------


## Thormaturge

KNAVE

----------


## bobo746

navel

----------


## Thormaturge

CLEAN

----------


## bobo746

cleat

----------


## keda

teach

----------


## bobo746

knees

----------


## blue

necks




who needs them anyway ?

----------


## bobo746

nicks

----------


## Finney64

skint

----------


## bobo746

tines

----------


## blue

yetis

----------


## keda

style

----------


## Lambik

Amazing Bobo from teach to knees 6200/6201

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx  xxxx

Slept

----------


## Mr Lick

*Pests*

----------


## Thormaturge

PESTO

----------


## blue

stove

----------


## Lambik

Loves

----------


## keda

slave

----------


## Finney64

> Amazing Bobo from teach to knees 6200/6201


Hope you sent him a red like you did me for a similar error :-)

Slade

----------


## Mr Lick

*Slide*

----------


## ossierob

dials

----------


## keda

> Originally Posted by Lambik
> 
> Amazing Bobo from teach to knees 6200/6201
> 
> 
> Hope you sent him a red like you did me for a similar error :-)
> 
> Slade


Have no fear, Lambik's well on the ball. 

dials...

...slide

----------


## blue

solid





-''   BLUE you changed 5 letters ! '' etc  ,,,,
right 
next person who reds me  here gets ones back 
come on make my day ..

----------


## keda

^ 6218 ^
Huh, moi?

...oiled

----------


## blue

limed

----------


## Mr Lick

*Emile*

----------


## ossierob

slime

----------


## blue

smite

----------


## Stinky

Stein

----------


## blue

inept

----------


## Thormaturge

SPENT

----------


## ossierob

SLEPT

----------


## keda

sleet

----------


## Lambik

Fleet

----------


## keda

lefty

----------


## Thormaturge

FEELY

----------


## ossierob

lefty

----------


## Mr Lick

Lefty 6230 & 6232


*Feely -* 





*Leery*

----------


## Thormaturge

LEAFY

----------


## ossierob

^^...sorry did it again Licky

Leafy

Early

----------


## Mr Lick

*Pearl*

----------


## Thormaturge

LEARN

----------


## blue

gnarl

----------


## Thormaturge

ANGLE



90o  Anything less would simply be wrong...

----------


## Lambik

Stop drinking most of you
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 

Leery (6233)

Flyer

----------


## Thormaturge

FRYER

----------


## blue

fayre

----------


## Thormaturge

AFTER

----------


## Mr Lick

*Frets*

----------


## Thormaturge

FROST

----------


## Mr Lick

*Store*

----------


## Thormaturge

STONE

----------


## Mr Lick

*Stoke*

----------


## Thormaturge

SPOKE

----------


## keda

speak

----------


## Thormaturge

SPARK



OK so I cheated a bit...and with God watching too.

----------


## Mr Lick

*Spare*

----------


## keda

spate

----------


## Loy Toy

taste.

----------


## Mr Lick

*Baste*

----------


## Thormaturge

BLEAT



Merry Christmas

----------


## blue

belts

----------


## Loy Toy

steel.

----------


## Thormaturge

SLEET

----------


## Loy Toy

Sleep............Good night all...........zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## Lambik

Sheep

----------


## Thormaturge

PEEPS




or if you prefer...

----------


## bobo746

peers

----------


## Thormaturge

PETER

----------


## bobo746

meter

----------


## Thormaturge

DETER

----------


## bobo746

eater

----------


## blue

tread

----------


## bobo746

dread

----------


## Thormaturge

BREAD

----------


## Lambik

Badge

----------


## Thormaturge

BARGE

----------


## Mr Lick

*Grace*


Another fine English cricketer  :Smile:

----------


## bobo746

great

----------


## beachcarlo

large

----------


## Thormaturge

GRAIL

----------


## beachcarlo

girls

----------


## Thormaturge

GRITS

----------


## beachcarlo

strips

----------


## Thormaturge

^  6 letters.  I'll go with "Strip"

STRAP

----------


## Lambik

Party

----------


## beachcarlo

farty

----------


## Thormaturge

MARTY

----------


## bobo746

marry

----------


## beachcarlo

Myrna

----------


## Thormaturge

MANNY

----------


## Finney64

fanny

----------


## keda

nanny

----------


## nedwalk

NANNA

----------


## Thormaturge

LANNA

----------


## Mr Lick

*Lanai*

----------


## Thormaturge

CANAL

----------


## Lambik

Lance

----------


## Loy Toy

Nance.

----------


## blue

nancy

----------


## Thormaturge

FANCY

----------


## blue

fanny

----------


## Thormaturge

DANNY

----------


## bobo746

nanny

----------


## blue

annoy

----------


## Thormaturge

CONAN

----------


## keda

nancy

----------


## Thormaturge

CANON

----------


## bobo746

annoy

----------


## Thormaturge

CANNY

----------


## Mr Lick

*Danny*

----------


## bobo746

manny

----------


## Mr Lick

I'm  *Mandy, * fly me!

----------


## Finney64

Manly

----------


## bobo746

^ great footy club

----------


## Mr Lick

*Marly*

----------


## Thormaturge

MALAY

----------


## Mr Lick

*Alarm*

----------


## Finney64

Bream

----------


## Mr Lick

^ Think you may have been following my 'Barmy' Finney which i had to change as Thorm' beat me to the line.


Alarm -* Lamba*, language spoken in Benin  :Smile:

----------


## bobo746

mamba

----------


## Mr Lick

*Gamma*

----------


## Finney64

^^^ was indeed 

Gemma

----------


## Lambik

Mamie

----------


## Thormaturge

MAIZE

----------


## Mr Lick

*Zaire*

----------


## Thormaturge

ERAZE

----------


## Mr Lick

*Razer*

----------


## Thormaturge

TAZER

----------


## blue

water

----------


## Thormaturge

TREAT

----------


## blue

stare

----------


## Thormaturge

STAKE

----------


## bobo746

steak

----------


## Thormaturge

STEAM

----------


## Lambik

Gates

----------


## Thormaturge

YATES

----------


## Mr Lick

*Mates*

----------


## Thormaturge

MATED



Tourists being taken for a ride....

----------


## bobo746

hated

----------


## Finney64

Darth

----------


## Thormaturge

THIRD

----------


## Mr Lick

*Mirth*

----------


## Loy Toy

Third.

----------


## Mr Lick

Best we don't have a third third. It'll only complicate matters  :Smile: 






*Birth*

----------


## blue

habit

----------


## Thormaturge

BATHE

----------


## bobo746

lathe

----------


## Thormaturge

HEALS

----------


## blue

flesh

----------


## Thormaturge

FALSE

----------


## Lambik

Faces

----------


## Thormaturge

SCARE

----------


## bobo746

scrap

----------


## Thormaturge

SPARK

----------


## bobo746

spank

----------


## Finney64

panes

----------


## bobo746

pains

----------


## Mr Lick

Germany 4-1 England FT 

(HT 2-1)

Klose, 20
Podolski, 32
Muller, 67, 70            Upson, 37


*Slain*

----------


## Thormaturge

Germany 0  - 1  Spain
*
SPAIN*

----------


## Finney64

Palin

----------


## bobo746

nails

----------


## Mr Lick

*Latin*

----------


## bobo746

final

----------


## Mr Lick

*Flint*

----------


## Thormaturge

FLING

----------


## Finney64

Flung

----------


## Thormaturge

LUNGS

----------


## blue

slang

----------


## Thormaturge

GLAND

----------


## blue

gonad

----------


## Mr Lick

*Daeng*

----------


## keda

grade

----------


## Lambik



----------


## Mr Lick

*Breed  (Lets just hope they don't eh!)*

----------


## Thormaturge

BEERS

----------


## Lambik

Rebel

----------


## Thormaturge

BREAM




"I have a bream"  Martin Luther King.   Politicians always have an angle.....

----------


## blue

zebra

----------


## keda

bread

----------


## Thormaturge

BREAK

----------


## Finney64

Rebar

----------


## Thormaturge

BEARS



Merry Christmas from Starbucks

----------


## Mr Lick

*Dears*  (Cissie and Ada)

----------


## blue

pears

----------


## nedwalk

^ :ssssh:

----------


## nedwalk

STEAR

----------


## blue

spear

----------


## Mr Lick

*Prats*

----------


## keda

sport

----------


## blue

typos

----------


## Mr Lick

Posts: 3,551 



*Posts*

----------


## Lambik

Poses

----------


## Mr Lick

*Moses*

----------


## blue

messy

----------


## keda

seems

----------


## Mr Lick

*Messi*

----------


## nedwalk

STEMS

----------


## Thormaturge

TRESS

----------


## blue

crest

----------


## can123

CRUST

----------


## blue

truce

----------


## Thormaturge

CURED

----------


## Lambik

Cruel

----------


## blue

lured

----------


## Thormaturge

RULER

----------


## beachcarlo

Peter *Lorre
*

----------


## Thormaturge

ERROR

----------


## Finney64

E : Her

----------


## Finney64

Error - Errol

----------


## Thormaturge

OILER

----------


## Mr Lick

*Lifer*

----------


## keda

frail

----------


## Thormaturge

BRAIL

----------


## Mr Lick

*Rails*

----------


## Thormaturge

SARIS

----------


## Mr Lick

*Stars*

----------


## Thormaturge

TRASH



Seems there is a new market for Cheetos.

----------


## keda

short

----------


## Thormaturge

SHORE

----------


## Mr Lick

*Hires*

----------


## Thormaturge

RISEN



Yes, I know it's nonsense....

----------


## blue

earns

----------


## Mr Lick

*Arnie*

----------


## blue

siren

----------


## Mr Lick

*Eric's*

----------


## beachcarlo

scare

----------


## Thormaturge

CREAM

----------


## Mr Lick

*Cheam*    (east)

----------


## beachcarlo

*Mucha*

----------


## Thormaturge

CHARM

----------


## Mr Lick

*Cramp*

----------


## beachcarlo

*Tramp*

----------


## blue

stamp

----------


## Thormaturge

PALMS

----------


## blue

clamp

----------


## beachcarlo

Palmy

----------


## Lambik

Psalm

----------


## Thormaturge

SMALL

----------


## bobo746

llama

----------


## Thormaturge

HALAL

----------


## blue

galah

----------


## Thormaturge

AARGH!

----------


## Finney64

Garth

----------


## Thormaturge

WRATH

----------


## Lambik

Watch

----------


## Finney64

hatch

----------


## Mr Lick

*Patch*

----------


## bobo746

watch

----------


## blue

catch

----------


## Thormaturge

HATCH

----------


## bobo746

match

----------


## Thormaturge

CHART



NB  Sad attempt to make this thread interesting to other members.... :Smile:

----------


## bobo746

chard

----------


## Mr Lick

*Darth*

----------


## bobo746

death

----------


## Mr Lick

*Trade*

----------


## bobo746

trace

----------


## Lambik

Tread

----------


## Mr Lick

Darth *Tater*

----------


## bobo746

cater

----------


## Mr Lick

*Acres*

----------


## Finney64

Crane

----------


## bobo746

crate

----------


## Mr Lick

*Tract*

----------


## Thormaturge

TRACK

----------


## Mr Lick

*Truck*

----------


## Lambik

Trunk

----------


## Finney64

Unter

----------


## nedwalk

ENTER

----------


## Lambik

Entry

----------


## keda

nitre

----------


## Mr Lick

*Train*

----------


## bobo746

trial

----------


## nedwalk

LITRE

----------


## bobo746

trail

----------


## blue

ratio

----------


## bobo746

^ No.3

patio

----------


## blue

pilot

----------


## Thormaturge

TOPOL

----------


## bobo746

polio

----------


## Finney64

polip

----------


## Mr Lick

*Polis*

----------


## bobo746

solid

----------


## Finney64

dildo

----------


## Lambik

Idols

----------


## Mr Lick

*Dolls*

----------


## Thormaturge

SOLID




NB  Still trying with the gold enthusiasts...

----------


## blue

Doris

----------


## Thormaturge

iPODS

----------


## blue

spied

----------


## bobo746

speed

----------


## Thormaturge

PEELS

----------


## Lambik

Heels

----------


## Mr Lick

*Sheet*

----------


## Thormaturge

TEETH

----------


## Finney64

Tithe

----------


## Mr Lick

Withe

----------


## Lambik

Eight

----------


## Thormaturge

TIGHT

----------


## Mr Lick

*Thigh*

----------


## Thormaturge

THING

----------


## Finney64

thong

----------


## Thormaturge

MONTH

----------


## Mr Lick

**


*Moths*

----------


## Lambik

Ghost

----------


## Finney64

short

----------


## nedwalk

THORN

----------


## Mr Lick

*Horny*

----------


## Thormaturge

HENRY

----------


## Mr Lick

*Hyper*

----------


## Thormaturge

PYREX

----------


## Lambik

Perry

----------


## Thormaturge

PARRY

----------


## Mr Lick

*Harry*

----------


## Thormaturge

MARRY

----------


## Loy Toy

Larry.

----------


## Thormaturge

RALLY

----------


## blue

wally

----------


## Thormaturge

ALLEY

----------


## blue

delay

----------


## Lambik

Medal

----------


## Thormaturge

MEALS



Another lovely Bream

perchance it sleeps.

----------


## Mr Lick

*Malas*

----------


## nedwalk

salad

----------


## Lambik

Alias

----------


## Loy Toy

Atlas

----------


## Mr Lick

*Salty*

----------


## Thormaturge

TASTY



A lovely Bream

----------


## Airportwo

State

----------


## Loy Toy

Stale.

----------


## Thormaturge

SKATE

----------


## nedwalk

TEASE

----------


## Airportwo

Taser

----------


## Loy Toy

Laser ^ Ouch.......

----------


## Airportwo

Sauer

----------


## blue

*swear

*

----------


## Thormaturge

FEARS

----------


## Airportwo

tears

----------


## Thormaturge

REAPS

----------


## Mr Lick

*Sprat  - * distant relative of the Bream?

----------


## Thormaturge

SHARP

----------


## Lambik

Shark

----------


## Rogatm

Shake .

 :sexy:

----------


## Mr Lick

*haste*

----------


## Airportwo

Taste

----------


## Mr Lick

*Sated*

----------


## blue

sawed

----------


## Thormaturge

WAXED

----------


## Airportwo

Waved

----------


## Thormaturge

WAIVE

----------


## Thormaturge

double post

----------


## Lambik

Wives

----------


## Airportwo

Sieve

----------


## Thormaturge

ELVES




ho ho ho

----------


## Rogatm

Elvis          ::chitown::

----------


## Airportwo

alive

----------


## blue

limes

----------


## Thormaturge

LIMEY

----------


## Mr Lick

*Kylie*

----------


## Rogatm

Likes..

 :sexy:

----------


## Rogatm

Licks...

----------


## Rogatm

Kicks..

----------


## Lambik

From Alive (6552) to Limes (6553)  :tieme: 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx  x

Dicks

----------


## Rogatm

Sticks....

----------


## Mr Lick

^ Best to STICK with just one   :Smile: 





Stuck

----------


## Lambik

Sucks

----------


## Finney64

casks

----------


## Mr Lick

**

*Socks*

----------


## Thormaturge

COCKS

----------


## Airportwo

Clock

----------


## Mr Lick

*Flock*

----------


## Airportwo

locks

----------


## Mr Lick

*Close*

----------


## Airportwo

Loser

----------


## Mr Lick

Jesus said ' I am the light of the world'  John 8.12


*Solar*

----------


## Airportwo

Laser

----------


## Thormaturge

SALES

----------


## Airportwo

Males

----------


## Thormaturge

CAMEL

----------


## Airportwo

Medal

----------


## Thormaturge

ALDER

----------


## Airportwo

Dalek

----------


## Thormaturge

LEAKS

----------


## Lambik

False

----------


## Thormaturge

MALES

----------


## Finney64

Manes

----------


## Thormaturge

MARES

----------


## nedwalk

SHARE

----------


## Thormaturge

BEARS

----------


## Finney64

Brass

----------


## Airportwo

Crass

----------


## Mr Lick

**


*Scrap*

----------


## Thormaturge

CRAMP

----------


## Airportwo

Pares

----------


## Mr Lick

Spire

----------


## Thormaturge

PRIME

----------


## Airportwo

Pride

----------


## Mr Lick

*Rides*

----------


## Airportwo

Diets

----------


## Thormaturge

TIRES



(I'll pretend the American spelling is correct for this purpose)

----------


## Mr Lick

*Resin*

----------


## Thormaturge

BIERS

----------


## Airportwo

Resin (Whoops - sorry, missed above.....)

----------


## Thormaturge

MISER




Bah Humbug!

----------


## Airportwo

Serif

----------


## Thormaturge

FEARS



looks like another chance for my Starbucks bears....    :Smile:

----------


## blue

fresh

----------


## Thormaturge

SHEAR

----------


## blue

crash

----------


## Thormaturge

CRABS

----------


## Airportwo

Brash

----------


## Thormaturge

BEARS




Season's greetings from my bears

----------


## Airportwo

rears

----------


## Thormaturge

REAMS

----------


## Finney64

smart

----------


## Thormaturge

SMEAR

----------


## Lambik

Amber

----------


## Finney64

brace

----------


## Thormaturge

BREAM




"Two bream, perchance to sleep"    Shakespeare.

----------


## Airportwo

Cream

----------


## blue

armed

----------


## Mr Lick

*Drams*

----------


## Loy Toy

Drama.

----------


## Mr Lick

*Armed*

----------


## Thormaturge

CREAM

----------


## Mr Lick

Dare i mention BREAM again? That's an ARMED CREAM BREAM which have been repeated quite successfully i might add in a very short space of time.

It is after all, the season of goodwill to all men, so hopefully no reds applicable.  :Smile: 

Merry Xmas Lambik  :Smile:

----------


## Thormaturge

Lovely picture...and now for something different:

BEARS

----------


## Mr Lick

*Beers*

----------


## Thormaturge

REEDS

----------


## Loy Toy

Weeds.

----------


## Thormaturge

SPEED

----------


## Loy Toy

Deeds.

----------


## Thormaturge

DEERS

----------


## Loy Toy

Beers.

----------


## Thormaturge

STEER



so horny

----------


## Loy Toy

Steel.

----------


## Mr Lick

*Trees*

----------


## Loy Toy

Rests.

----------


## Airportwo

Pests

----------


## Mr Lick

£2,000,000


*Steep*

----------


## Loy Toy

Epees.

----------


## Airportwo

Peens.................. Next?

----------


## Loy Toy

Peels.

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## blue

spied

----------


## Airportwo

Deism

----------


## Thormaturge

DRIES

----------


## blue

raids

----------


## Thormaturge

RAINS




Fond memories of my home country...

----------


## blue

rainy

----------


## nedwalk

GRAIN

----------


## Thormaturge

BRAIN

----------


## Airportwo

Train

----------


## blue

print

----------


## Airportwo

Strip

----------


## Thormaturge

SPURT

----------


## Lambik

Merry Xmas Lambik  :Smile: [/quote]

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Merry Christmas Mr. Lick, and to all.

----------


## Lambik

Trips

----------


## Thormaturge

PORTS

----------


## Loy Toy

Pores.

----------


## Thormaturge

GORES

----------


## Loy Toy

Serge.

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## Mr Lick

**


Serge* -  Green*

----------


## Loy Toy

Preen.

----------


## Mr Lick

*Enter*

----------


## Airportwo

Nertz

----------


## Mr Lick

*Trent*

----------


## Airportwo

Brent

----------


## Thormaturge

TENOR




£ 30 the lot.

----------


## Lambik

Front

----------


## Loy Toy

Toner.

----------


## Thormaturge

ENTER

----------


## Loy Toy

Never.

----------


## Thormaturge

RENEW

----------


## Loy Toy

Owner

----------


## Airportwo

Rower

----------


## Loy Toy

Tower.

----------


## Airportwo

Power

----------


## Thormaturge

PROBE

----------


## Airportwo

Eprom

----------


## Thormaturge

PROVE

----------


## Mr Lick

*Drove*

----------


## Lambik

Horde

----------


## Thormaturge

WHORE

----------


## Mr Lick

*Shore*

----------


## Thormaturge

BORES



P-A-R-A-N-O-I-D

----------


## Airportwo

Pores

----------


## Mr Lick

*Strop*

----------


## Airportwo

Ropes

----------


## Mr Lick

*Probe*

----------


## Airportwo

Bored!

----------


## Mr Lick

*Drone*

----------


## Airportwo

Rondo

----------


## Lambik

Honor

----------


## Airportwo

Hoore   (A good Scottish word meaning either a prostitute or to be used as a word of surprise, also as a description of fast speed) For the non Scot's!

----------


## Lambik

Romeo

----------


## Mr Lick

*Rodeo*

----------


## Airportwo

Amore

----------


## Mr Lick

*Manor*

----------


## Airportwo

Moral

----------


## Loy Toy

Coral

----------


## Airportwo

Carla

----------


## Loy Toy

Marla.

----------


## Airportwo

Lamer

----------


## Thormaturge

CAMEL

----------


## Airportwo

Mache

----------


## blue

macho

----------


## Airportwo

Chomp

----------


## blue

porch

----------


## Thormaturge

POOCH

----------


## Airportwo

Roach

----------


## Lambik

Great Airporttwo :

From Rodeo to Amore and from Pooch to Roach.

----------


## Airportwo

^ Gimme a break, I have work to do! sometimes it takes me a while to post as get sidelined having to earn a living - other people just jump in - Sorry! Just go back one more and it makes perfect sense!
And its Airportwo  :Smile:

----------


## Thormaturge

> Great


GROAT





TIP...

I know the problem Airport2 - I find it pays to "refresh" immediately before posting.  

F... me it's only a silly game.

I'm following on from Lambik's "Great"   :-)

----------


## Airportwo

^ For you mate...



Treat  :Smile:

----------


## blue

pooch  >     * poach*



i hope thats right  ......
and everyones happy

----------


## Mr Lick

Since 1999, the Chap has been championing the rights of that increasingly marginalised and discredited species of Englishman - the gentleman. The Chap believes that a society without courteous behaviour and proper headwear is a society on the brink of moral and sartorial collapse, and it seeks to reinstate such outmoded but indispensable gestures as hat doffing, giving up one's seat to a lady and regularly using a trouser press. 



Onward - *Chaps*

----------


## blue

chase

----------


## Airportwo

Haste

----------


## Lambik

Cheat

----------


## Thormaturge

PEACH

----------


## Mr Lick

*Aches*

----------


## Thormaturge

ASHES

----------


## Mr Lick

WICKET 

Shane Watson was hit on the knee-roll, the impact (where it hit him) is "umpire's call" but Virtual Eye reckons it was hitting the wickets (just) - and he's out!


*Shane*

----------


## Rogatm

Shame...

----------


## Mr Lick

*Hamas*

----------


## Airportwo

Lamas

----------


## Mr Lick

*Malar* (rash)

----------


## blue

mural

----------


## Airportwo

Urals

----------


## Thormaturge

LASER

----------


## Mr Lick

*Loser*

----------


## blue

prose

----------


## Airportwo

Probe

----------


## Lambik

Opera

----------


## Airportwo

Poser

----------


## blue

pokes

----------


## Airportwo

^ You never changed a letter, Please - dont let me find you doing this again, though it is a lovely spore   :Smile: 



Sport... be sporting........ :Smile:

----------


## blue

troop


i corrected it a moment later
now this thread has it daily mess up
on we go ............

----------


## Thormaturge

ROOTS

----------


## blue

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Airportwo

Guess I screw this one up............ deleted

----------


## Mid

TOOTS


justabeauty.com

----------


## Thormaturge

TOOLS

----------


## blue

molts

----------


## Mid

BOLTS


constructionfastenersandtools.com

----------


## Thormaturge

BOATS

----------


## blue

blast

----------


## Mid

^

BOATS
blast

how does that work ?  :Confused:

----------


## blue

BATON



back on track..........

----------


## Thormaturge

TABOO



There was nothing wrong with blast...

----------


## Mid

thought you could only change one letter ?

----------


## Lambik

*^
B*_ L_ *A* *S* *T* / *B* _O_ *A* *T* *S*  : one letter changed

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx  xxxxxx

Beast

----------


## Mid

AST > ATS ???

that be two there .

----------


## Mr Lick

^ Letters can be in any order Mid





*Bleat*

----------


## Mid

> Letters can be in any order Mid


that be the answer  :Smile:

----------


## Thormaturge

^^
Baa Humbug

BASTE

----------


## Mid

Taste


health.howstuffworks.com

----------


## Thormaturge

TEARS




Welcome on board Mid

----------


## Finney64

STARS

----------


## Lambik

Stray

----------


## Airportwo

Straw

----------


## Thormaturge

TRASH

----------


## Rogatm

strait.........

----------


## Mr Lick

^ Whoops, 6 letters

Trash -* Harsh*

----------


## Mr Lick

*Sharm*

----------


## blue

hairs

----------


## Lambik

Hairy

----------


## Mr Lick

*Chair*

----------


## Airportwo

Charr   - *Salvelinus* is a genus of salmonid fish often called *char* or *charr*; some species are called "trout".

----------


## blue

chart

----------


## Airportwo

Chant

----------


## blue

enact

----------


## Mr Lick

*Cater*

----------


## Airportwo

Water

----------


## Mr Lick

*Trade*

----------


## Airportwo

Grade

----------


## Loy Toy

Glade.

----------


## Airportwo

Glare

----------


## Mr Lick

**


*Laker*

----------


## Airportwo

Layer

----------


## Mr Lick

*Relax*

----------


## Loy Toy

Relay.

----------


## blue

reply

----------


## Mr Lick

*Paler*

----------


## Loy Toy

Paper.

----------


## blue

paver

----------


## Airportwo

Brave

----------


## blue

verbs

----------


## Airportwo

Verse

----------


## Lambik

Fever

----------


## Loy Toy

Sever.

Woman bites lover's penis off in car crash | Metro.co.uk

----------


## Finney64

Steer

----------


## Lambik

Three

----------


## Mr Lick

*Heart*

----------


## Thormaturge

TEARS

----------


## Lambik

Stage

----------


## Mr Lick

*Guest*

----------


## Thormaturge

GEEST



When I was young Geest were by far the most well known bananas in the UK

----------


## Rogatm

,Street..... ::chitown::

----------


## Thormaturge

OTTER(s)

----------


## Lambik

Street = 6 letters!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Geest

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Sheet

----------


## StrontiumDog

Teeth

----------


## Finney64

Ether

----------


## Airportwo

Beret

----------


## Thormaturge

FERET

----------


## Airportwo

Erect

----------


## Thormaturge

CREEP

----------


## Airportwo

Cheer...

----------


## Thormaturge

REACH

----------


## Lambik

Beach

----------


## Mr Lick

*Chase*

----------


## Rogatm

Shame   ::chitown::

----------


## Finney64

Shane

----------


## Lambik

Hands

----------


## Mr Lick

**


*Shank*

----------


## Thormaturge

SNACK

----------


## Loy Toy

Spank.

----------


## Thormaturge

PACKS

----------


## blue

pecks

----------


## Thormaturge

SPEAK

----------


## Airportwo

Pesky

----------


## Thormaturge

SPECK

----------


## Airportwo

Spice

----------


## ossierob

space

----------


## Lambik

Chase

----------


## Thormaturge

CHEAP




I am not inferring that the beautiful Paris is cheap, but here she is demonstrating what cheap looks like on other women...

----------


## Mr Lick

^ Precisely what i was thinking  :Smile: 




*Shape*

----------


## Thormaturge

HOPES



Here we have Paris at the "Carousel of Hope"

----------


## Lambik

Horse

----------


## Mr Lick

*Ropes*

----------


## Airportwo

Euros...

----------


## Lambik

Rouge

----------


## Tickiteboo

luger

----------


## Thormaturge

LAGER

----------


## Tickiteboo

wager

----------


## blue

barge

----------


## Tickiteboo

bagel

----------


## blue

globe

----------


## Tickiteboo

lodge

----------


## Thormaturge

LEDGE



Bream sheltering under a ledge.

----------


## Airportwo

Edges

----------


## Thormaturge

GREED

----------


## Lambik

Green

----------


## Mr Lick

**


*Beige*

----------


## Thormaturge

GREBE

----------


## Airportwo

Beers

----------


## Finney64

Sabre

----------


## Tickiteboo

rebar

----------


## Mr Lick

*Break*

----------


## Tickiteboo

bream

----------


## Mr Lick

*Cream*

----------


## Tickiteboo

dream   :kma:

----------


## Mr Lick

*Merde*

----------


## Tickiteboo

^     :rofl:   creed

----------


## Lambik

Breed

----------


## Airportwo

Derby

----------


## Thormaturge

^^^^^^^ Tickiteboo, lovely picture.   :Smile: 


BORED

----------


## Airportwo

Sober

----------


## Finney64

Brest

----------


## Lambik

Store

----------


## Mr Lick

*Tours*

----------


## Airportwo

Stork

----------


## Mr Lick

*Rocks*

----------


## Thormaturge

DOCKS

----------


## Loy Toy

Cocks.

----------


## Thormaturge

CORKS

----------


## Tickiteboo

forks

----------


## Thormaturge

SKORT

----------


## Mr Lick

*Dorks*

----------


## Thormaturge

SWORD

----------


## Airportwo

Woods

----------


## Thormaturge

MOODS

----------


## Lambik

Sodom

----------


## Finney64

modes

----------


## Airportwo

Homes

----------


## Airportwo

double post

----------


## Thormaturge

TOMES

----------


## Lambik

Those

----------


## Tickiteboo

shout

----------


## Thormaturge

GHOST



That's one small step for Elvis....

----------


## Airportwo

Thong

----------


## Thormaturge

THING

----------


## Airportwo

Giant

----------


## Finney64

Grant

----------


## Lambik

Angry

----------


## Mr Lick

*Gyral*

----------


## Thormaturge

RALLY

----------


## Tickiteboo

tally

----------


## Thormaturge

ALLOY



Tasty wheels....

----------


## Tickiteboo

Alloa

----------


## Thormaturge

CORAL




ROFL

----------


## Airportwo

Crawl

----------


## Mr Lick

*Clear*

----------


## Thormaturge

EARLY

----------


## Finney64

Larry

----------


## Thormaturge

HARRY

----------


## Finney64

Barry

----------


## Airportwo

Parry

----------


## Lambik

Marry

----------


## Thormaturge

MERRY  (men)

----------


## Tickiteboo

Terry   57

----------


## Thormaturge

JERRY

----------


## Airportwo

Ferry  .. bonus point!  :Smile:

----------


## Thormaturge

BERRY

----------


## Airportwo

Fryer

----------


## Thormaturge

FLYER



Another Starbucks bear  :-)

----------


## Finney64

Rifle

----------


## Mr Lick

*Liver*

----------


## Airportwo

Devil

----------


## Mr Lick

Veils

----------


## Airportwo

Vises

----------


## Mr Lick

*Sieve*

----------


## Lambik

Lives

----------


## Mr Lick

*Files*

----------


## Thormaturge

FLESH



"We'll still have Paris"

----------


## Tickiteboo

filet  * beat me to it ! green sent. Flesh : leash

----------


## Thormaturge

HELPS



Mother's little helper

----------


## Tickiteboo

sheep   ::spin::

----------


## Thormaturge

BEEPS

----------


## Airportwo

Speed

----------


## Thormaturge

SPIED

----------


## Airportwo

Diets

----------


## Mr Lick

*Exist*

----------


## Lambik



----------


## Airportwo

Expat

----------


## Mr Lick

Peaty

----------


## Airportwo

Petty

----------


## Mr Lick

*Getty*

----------


## Airportwo

Betty

----------


## Mr Lick

*Batty*

----------


## Lambik

Fatty

----------


## Mr Lick

*Tatty* Teddy

----------


## Thormaturge

TARTY (bear)

----------


## Mr Lick

*Tarts*

----------


## Tickiteboo

roast

----------


## Thormaturge

STORE

----------


## Tickiteboo

steer

----------


## Thormaturge

BEERS

----------


## Airportwo

Sober

----------


## bobo746

bares

----------


## Lambik

Brass

----------


## bobo746

grass

----------


## Airportwo

Shags

----------


## bobo746

stags

----------


## Airportwo

Slags

----------


## bobo746

slugs

----------


## Airportwo

Sulks

----------


## stuie

Skull

----------


## Thormaturge

SKILL

----------


## Tickiteboo

links

----------


## Thormaturge

SNAIL

----------


## Airportwo

Loins

----------


## Thormaturge

SLING

----------


## Airportwo

Girls

----------


## Lambik

Grips

----------


## Airportwo

Crisp

----------


## Lambik

Strip

----------


## Thormaturge

PARIS

----------


## Airportwo

Strip

----------


## Lambik

[quote=Airportwo;1654448]Strip

 :smiley laughing:  :tieme: 

See 6955

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Paris
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Capri

----------


## Airportwo

^ At least the picture was different! - Anyway my motto for today is:-

I will pay more attention!!!!

Prick

----------


## Thormaturge

CRISP



One for the Catholics

----------


## Mr Lick

*Spica*

----------


## Thormaturge

PICTS



Rebellious Scots.

----------


## Lambik

Chips

----------


## Mr Lick

*Pitch*

----------


## Thormaturge

PITHY

----------


## Finney64

Piety

----------


## Lambik

Empty

----------


## Airportwo

Thyme

----------


## Finney64

Meths

----------


## Airportwo

Smith

----------


## Mr Lick

*Thins*

----------


## Thormaturge

THINK

----------


## Mr Lick

*Chink*

----------


## Thormaturge

CHICK

----------


## Tickiteboo

click

----------


## Thormaturge

LICKS

----------


## Lambik

Likes

----------


## Thormaturge

PIKES

----------


## Mr Lick

*Pikey*

----------


## Thormaturge

YIPEE

----------


## Airportwo

Piety

----------


## Thormaturge

PETTY

----------


## Mr Lick

Hmmmm, *Betty*

----------


## Airportwo

Jetty

----------


## Mr Lick

*Testy*

----------


## Airportwo

Yeast

----------


## Mr Lick

*Stare*

----------


## Thormaturge

RAVES

----------


## Tickiteboo

raven

----------


## Thormaturge

BRAVE

----------


## Mr Lick

accept
care
*could*
enjoy
happen
*lead*
open
reduce
settle
*teach*
account
carry
count
examine
hate
*learn*
order
refer
*shake*
*tell*
achieve
*catch*
cover
exist
*have*
*leave*
*ought*
reflect
*shall*
tend
act
cause
create
expect
head
*lend*
own 



*Verbs*

----------


## Thormaturge

KERBS

----------


## Airportwo

Beers  :Smile:

----------


## Finney64

sober

----------


## Thormaturge

BEARS




Starbucks to the rescue again.

----------


## Airportwo

Beard

----------


## Mr Lick

*Board*

----------


## stuie

Braid

----------


## Thormaturge

DRAIN

----------


## Tickiteboo

rabid

----------


## Thormaturge

RABBI



My how ZZ Top have aged...

----------


## Lambik

Brain

----------


## Finney64

Nadir

----------


## Airportwo

Randy

----------


## Mr Lick

*Bandy*

----------


## Lambik

Candy

----------


## Airportwo

Dandy

----------


## Mr Lick

*Dando*

----------


## Tickiteboo



----------


## Thormaturge

ODDKY

----------


## Mr Lick

*Doddy*

----------


## Thormaturge

(big) DADDY

----------


## Lambik

Caddy

----------


## Airportwo

Candy

----------


## Thormaturge

MANDY

----------


## Tickiteboo

Dylan

----------


## Thormaturge

RANDY




no, no, no the Gentleman is "Randy" not the dear Paris...

----------


## Mr Lick

*Landy*

----------


## Thormaturge

DAILY

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## Lambik

Rival

----------


## Thormaturge

VALOR




(American spelling)

----------


## Airportwo

^  :Smile:

----------


## Mr Lick

*Brava*

----------


## Airportwo

Varia

----------


## Thormaturge

VARTA




Seems Varta are big in batteries...

----------


## Lambik

Carat

----------


## Thormaturge

CHART

----------


## Mr Lick

*Trash*

----------


## Thormaturge

BRASH

----------


## Loy Toy

Crash.

----------


## Thormaturge

CHARM



A watch with charms attached, what a clever idea.....

----------


## Tickiteboo

marsh

----------


## Thormaturge

SHARD

----------


## Lambik

Shark

----------


## Mr Lick

*Shirk*

----------


## Thormaturge

SHIRE  (horse)

----------


## Airportwo

Shirt

----------


## Thormaturge

SKIRT

----------


## Airportwo

Stair

----------


## Thormaturge

STARE

----------


## Airportwo

Tarts

----------


## Mr Lick

*Harts*

----------


## Tickiteboo

shark

----------


## Thormaturge

SPARK

----------


## Tickiteboo

paris

----------


## Thormaturge

SPRAT



Sprat and Bream on a plate together.

^Looked hard but I can't find Pais in that pic.

----------


## Airportwo

Tears

----------


## Lambik

Trace

----------


## Thormaturge

BRACE

----------


## Airportwo

Zebra

----------


## Thormaturge

ERAZE



American spelling again.  I'm turning into a spelling heathen.

----------


## Airportwo

Eater

----------


## Mr Lick

*Aster*

----------


## stuie

Tease

----------


## Thormaturge

BEAST

----------


## Mr Lick

*Stake*

----------


## Thormaturge

BEAKS

----------


## Mr Lick

*Kebab*

----------


## Airportwo

Babes

----------


## Thormaturge

BARBS

----------


## blue

bares

----------


## Tickiteboo

pears

----------


## blue

tears

----------


## Thormaturge

BEARS !!!!



The current Starbucks Valentine edition

----------


## Loy Toy

Earls.

----------


## blue

pearl

----------


## Thormaturge

DRAPE



It's curtains for my English

----------


## Airportwo

Prude

----------


## Lambik

Cured

----------


## Airportwo

Curse

----------


## Thormaturge

CUBES



Dali

----------


## Mr Lick

*Bucks*

----------


## stuie

Sucks

----------


## Mr Lick

*Rucks*

----------


## Thormaturge

RICKS

----------


## blue

kicks

----------


## Tickiteboo

stick

----------


## Thormaturge

SKIRT

----------


## Loy Toy

Shirt.

----------


## blue

shirk

----------


## Thormaturge

BRISK

----------


## Loy Toy

Frisk.

----------


## Thormaturge

FRIES

----------


## Lambik

Rides

----------


## Thormaturge

BIRDS

----------


## bobo746

raids

----------


## Thormaturge

RABID

----------


## Thormaturge

.....

----------


## Airportwo

Bride

----------


## Thormaturge

BRINE




"Name that Fish"   :Smile:

----------


## Airportwo

Biker

----------


## Mr Lick

*Riker*

----------


## Thormaturge

HIKER



It's hiking, Jim, but not as we know it.

----------


## Mr Lick

*Hider*

----------


## Thormaturge

THIRD



Looks as though He had a hand in the pyramids too. I'm glad we have that all sorted out now.

----------


## stuie

Girth

----------


## Thormaturge

GRITS

----------


## Mr Lick

*Stirs*

----------


## Thormaturge

STRIP (comic)

----------


## Tickiteboo

tripe ( :Puke: )

----------


## blue

tribe

----------


## Thormaturge

TIBET

----------


## Tickiteboo

cibet

----------


## Thormaturge

TIBER

----------


## JoshuaInMukdahan

BITER

----------


## Lambik

Birth

----------


## Airportwo

Habit

----------


## Finney64

bitch

----------


## Lambik

Witch

----------


## Thormaturge

AITCH



..and finally a one letter word.   :Smile:

----------


## Airportwo

Watch

----------


## Thormaturge

CATCH

----------


## Lambik

Coach

----------


## Airportwo

Couch

----------


## blue

pouch

----------


## Mr Lick

*Touch*

----------


## Thormaturge

LOUTH

----------


## Mr Lick

*Mouth*

----------


## Tickiteboo

south

----------


## Thormaturge

TOUGH

----------


## Airportwo

Thong

----------


## Mr Lick

The* Thing*

----------


## Thormaturge

GLINT

----------


## Mr Lick

*Clint*

----------


## Thormaturge

CLINK

----------


## blue

blink

----------


## Thormaturge

BOINK

----------


## Mr Lick

*Boing*

----------


## blue

going

----------


## Thormaturge

RINGO

----------


## Lambik

Robin

----------


## Mr Lick

**


*Orbit*

----------


## Thormaturge

ROBOT

----------


## Airportwo

Booty

----------


## Mr Lick

*Booby*

----------


## grasshopper

Bobby. aka Old Bill

----------


## blue

hobby

----------


## Thormaturge

NOBBY



Styles

----------


## Mr Lick

A wee *Jobby*

----------


## blue

robby

----------


## Thormaturge

^
 Oi that's my robot.

BOBBY

----------


## blue

we had bobby already -under my hobby -i cannot handle  anothetr 3 b s ...............

----------


## blue

yobbo

----------


## Thormaturge

BOOTY

----------


## Mr Lick

*Boyos*

----------


## Thormaturge

YOYOS

----------


## Mr Lick

*When the power of love overcomes the love of power, the world will know peace.*
—_Jimi Hendrix_*There is not a truth existing which I fear, or would wish unknown to the whole world.*
—_Thomas Jeffersson_*Koyos*

----------


## Lambik

Cooks

----------


## Mr Lick

*Crook*

----------


## Thormaturge

COOKS



Khun Samak cooks the books

----------


## bobo746

looks

----------


## Thormaturge

STOOL

----------


## Tickiteboo

sloop

----------


## Thormaturge

SNOOP

----------


## bobo746

moons

----------


## Thormaturge

GOONS

----------


## Airportwo

Goose

----------


## Thormaturge

GORSE

----------


## Airportwo

Hoers

----------


## Thormaturge

BOERS

----------


## Mr Lick

*Sabre*

----------


## Thormaturge

BRASS

----------


## Mr Lick

*Crass*

----------


## blue

scram 



run for the hills !

----------


## sabaii sabaii

craps

----------


## blue

parks

----------


## bobo746

scrap

----------


## Thormaturge

PARTS

----------


## blue

party

----------


## bobo746

marty

----------


## Thormaturge

TRAMS

----------


## bobo746

grams

----------


## Tickiteboo

Marge

----------


## bobo746

barge

----------


## Thormaturge

LARGE

----------


## bobo746

sarge

----------


## Thormaturge

RACES

----------


## bobo746

faces

----------


## Thormaturge

SCARE




Scare bears

----------


## bobo746

share

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Shart

----------


## Thormaturge

TRAPS

----------


## bobo746

craps

^^ see above

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Done craps on last page

PASTY

The act of penetrating the deep vaginal muscles, to the extent of pain.
I'm gonna smash your pasty

----------


## Thormaturge

TASTY



It was a coin toss between Miss Hilton and a Bream

----------


## Airportwo

Nasty

----------


## Thormaturge

SATAY




Also, "Satay"  Thaiglish for "don't go"   :Smile:

----------


## Mr Lick

^ Haaaaaaaaaa  :rofl: 





Ayahs

----------


## Airportwo

Amahs

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Shame

----------


## Airportwo

Seamy

----------


## Thormaturge

STEAM



Sod the ozone layer, bring back real trains.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

AMUSE

----------


## Mr Lick

**


*Mouse*

----------


## sabaii sabaii

MOLES

----------


## Airportwo

Smoke

----------


## Thormaturge

STOKE

----------


## sabaii sabaii

KITES

----------


## Thormaturge

TIDES

----------


## Lambik

Rides

----------


## Mr Lick

*Dress*

----------


## sabaii sabaii

SIRED

----------


## Mr Lick

*Hired*

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Heidi

----------


## Loy Toy

Delhi

----------


## Mr Lick

**


*Hilda*

----------


## Thormaturge

CHILD




Maggie... "her name is WHAT???   Mom I want my name changed!!!!"

----------


## Loy Toy

Chili.

----------


## Thormaturge

FILCH

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Flick,
maybe best comedy ever, R.I.P Leslie

----------


## blue

licks

----------


## sabaii sabaii

slack

----------


## Thormaturge

STACK



Monet

----------


## blue

cracks

----------


## Thormaturge

CRANK(s)



Two for the price of one

----------


## Tickiteboo

crane

----------


## Thormaturge

CLEAN




How to clean your Bream

----------


## Lambik

Dance

----------


## Thormaturge

DUNCE

----------


## sabaii sabaii

UNFED

----------


## Thormaturge

FEDUP

----------


## Mr Lick

*Duped*

----------


## sabaii sabaii

DOPED

----------


## Thormaturge

ROPED

----------


## Mr Lick

*Proud*

----------


## sabaii sabaii

round

----------


## blue

drunk

----------


## sabaii sabaii

dunks

----------


## Thormaturge

SKUNK




"Skunk Works"   With a name like that we probably ARE alone.

----------


## Mr Lick

*Punks*

----------


## Thormaturge

JUNKS

----------


## sabaii sabaii

SPUNK

----------


## Mr Lick

*Spank*

----------


## Thormaturge

PRANK

----------


## blue

crank

----------


## Thormaturge

TRACK

----------


## blue

racks

----------


## Thormaturge

TACKS

----------


## Tickiteboo

tacos

----------


## blue

roast

----------


## Thormaturge

STORK

----------


## blue

corks

----------


## Thormaturge

CROPS




We are not alone, just our luck the aliens appear to be Muslim.

----------


## Tickiteboo

score  



ahh the good ol' days :Ponder:

----------


## Thormaturge

CURSE

----------


## Mr Lick

*Purse*

----------


## Thormaturge

PUREE

----------


## solon

Puker

----------


## Thormaturge

POKER

----------


## Lambik

Power

----------


## Thormaturge

MOWER



Something for the weekend.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

women

----------


## Mr Lick

*Mento*

----------


## Lambik

Comet

----------


## Airportwo

Cameo

----------


## Mr Lick

*Macho*

----------


## Airportwo

Charm

----------


## Thormaturge

LARCH

----------


## Airportwo

Chair

----------


## Lambik

Charm

----------


## Thormaturge

MACHO

----------


## Lambik

Champ

----------


## Thormaturge

CHIMP



98% of their genes are the same, and  Michael Jackson didn't know which ones.....

----------


## Airportwo

Chips

----------


## Mr Lick

*Pinch*

----------


## Thormaturge

FINCH

----------


## Mr Lick

*Chins*

----------


## Thormaturge

SONIC

----------


## Loy Toy

Tonic.

----------


## Thormaturge

TRONC

----------


## Loy Toy

Crone.

----------


## Airportwo

Ocean

----------


## Loy Toy

Clean.

----------


## Airportwo

Penal

----------


## Tickiteboo

lapel

----------


## Airportwo

Fella

----------


## Tickiteboo

bella

----------


## Thormaturge

BELLS

----------


## Airportwo

Belly

----------


## Thormaturge

YELLS

----------


## blue

shell

----------


## Thormaturge

SPELL

----------


## blue

spelt

----------


## Thormaturge

SPLIT

----------


## Lambik

Spoil

----------


## Thormaturge

PLOTS



Just keeping Lambik happy..... :Smile:

----------


## Mr Lick

*Lotus*

----------


## Thormaturge

POTUS

----------


## Mr Lick

*Sport*

----------


## Thormaturge

TRIPS




Thw woman's navigating - they are going to get lost.

----------


## Airportwo

^ Bloody idiots are driving on the wrong side of the road as well!  :Sad: 




Skirt

----------


## Thormaturge

SKINT

----------


## Airportwo

Saint

----------


## Thormaturge

PAINT



Yes,  Goya really did paint Bream.  Some people have class.

----------


## Airportwo

Plain  :Smile:

----------


## Thormaturge

SNAIL

----------


## Mr Lick

*Latin*

----------


## Thormaturge

SATIN

----------


## Loy Toy

Latin

----------


## Mr Lick

**


*Tails*

----------


## Thormaturge

DALIS DIALS





Two words, same letters   :-)

----------


## Airportwo

Jails

----------


## Thormaturge

BAILS

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Balls

----------


## Thormaturge

FALLS



Nice Bream tee-shirt.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

FAILS

----------


## Thormaturge

JAILS

----------


## sabaii sabaii

WAILS

----------


## Thormaturge

WAIFS

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Wain's

----------


## Thormaturge

SWANS

----------


## Airportwo

Yawns

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Gnaws

----------


## stuie

Swing

----------


## Loy Toy

Too fast for me this time.

----------


## Loy Toy

Sting.

 *1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9  10*

----------


## Thormaturge

RINGS

----------


## Mr Lick

*Rungs*

----------


## Thormaturge

LUNGS

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Stung

----------


## Mr Lick

*Gusto*

----------


## Thormaturge

GUEST

----------


## Tickiteboo

guess

----------


## Thormaturge

RUSES

----------


## Airportwo

Nurse

----------


## Thormaturge

REUSE



There are some things that should never be recycled....

----------


## blue

deers

----------


## Thormaturge

SEEDS

----------


## Airportwo

Steed

----------


## Thormaturge

BEETS

----------


## bobo746

beats

----------


## blue

seats

----------


## Tickiteboo

tease

----------


## bobo746

terse

----------


## Airportwo

Peter

----------


## bobo746

meter

----------


## Tickiteboo

trees

----------


## bobo746

frees

----------


## Thormaturge

REELS




...what you need to catch your Bream.

----------


## bobo746

sleet

----------


## Thormaturge

FLEET

----------


## stuie

Elect

----------


## Loy Toy

Erect.

----------


## Mr Lick

*Truce*

----------


## Loy Toy

Cruel.

----------


## Airportwo

Curve

----------


## sabaii sabaii

curvy, no CRAVE !!

----------


## blue

brave

----------


## Loy Toy

Bread.

----------


## Thormaturge

BREAM

----------


## Loy Toy

Cream.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

tamer

----------


## Loy Toy

Merit.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Times

----------


## Thormaturge

MISTY

----------


## Loy Toy

Musty.

----------


## blue

rusty

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Busty

----------


## blue

lusty

----------


## sabaii sabaii

style

----------


## Thormaturge

SLATE

----------


## sabaii sabaii

latte

----------


## blue

later

----------


## Airportwo

Heart

----------


## sabaii sabaii

wrath

----------


## Thormaturge

THROW

----------


## bobo746

threw

----------


## Lambik

Water

----------


## bobo746

hater

----------


## sabaii sabaii

hates

----------


## Thormaturge

MATES




http://www.animalliberationfront.com...gsInStreet.htm

----------


## Finney64

Stare

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Irate  :Smile:

----------


## Thormaturge

GRATE

----------


## Airportwo

Grave

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Raver

----------


## Lambik

Brave

----------


## stuie

Crave

----------


## Airportwo

Vicar

----------


## Lambik

Chair

----------


## blue

carve

----------


## Airportwo

Reach

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Cheer

----------


## bobo746

chore

----------


## blue

whore

----------


## bobo746

horse

----------


## blue

hears

----------


## Airportwo

Tears

----------


## bobo746

rears

----------


## Tickiteboo

gears

----------


## Airportwo

Pears

----------


## bobo746

pairs

----------


## Lambik

Rains

----------


## bobo746

saint

----------


## Airportwo

Nails

----------


## Mr Lick

*Inlay*

----------


## stuie

Slain

----------


## Mr Lick

*Clans*

----------


## Airportwo

Snack

----------


## Lambik

Knack

----------


## Airportwo

Crank

----------


## bobo746

frank

----------


## Airportwo

Prank

----------


## bobo746

prang

----------


## Thormaturge

GRASP

----------


## bobo746

grape

----------


## Lambik

Great

----------


## bobo746

treat

----------


## Thormaturge

TEATS



Nightlife on the moo-barn

----------


## bobo746

thats

----------


## Thormaturge

HEATS




Next month's edition...baby's first semi automatic.

----------


## Airportwo

Gates

----------


## stuie

Guest

----------


## Thormaturge

QUEST

----------


## Loy Toy

Quiet.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Quits

----------


## Airportwo

Squat

----------


## Lambik

Squaw

----------


## Loy Toy

Quash.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

squab

----------


## bobo746

squib

----------


## Loy Toy

Squid.

----------


## Tickiteboo

Saudi

----------


## Loy Toy

Samui.

----------


## Thormaturge

MUSIC

----------


## sabaii sabaii

imams

----------


## ossierob

swami

----------


## bobo746

swamp

----------


## Thormaturge

WIMPS

----------


## Airportwo

Whips

----------


## Thormaturge

WHIMS

----------


## Lambik

Smith

----------


## Thormaturge

MOTHS

----------


## Airportwo

Hoist

----------


## stuie

Those

----------


## Airportwo

Ghost

----------


## Thormaturge

SHORT




Tom Thumb

----------


## Airportwo

Snort

----------


## Tickiteboo

stork

----------


## Airportwo

Stark

----------


## Thormaturge

SHARK



...venturing into a school of Bream.

----------


## Lambik

Shake

----------


## Finney64

Shank

----------


## Thormaturge

SNACK

----------


## Airportwo

Spank

----------


## blue

prank

----------


## solon

knarl

----------


## Airportwo

Drank

----------


## blue

crank

----------


## Thormaturge

CRANE





Bream for dinner

----------


## Airportwo

Acorn

----------


## Loy Toy

Corny.

----------


## Airportwo

Crown

----------


## blue

crows

----------


## Thormaturge

BROWS

----------


## Tickiteboo

sword

----------


## Thormaturge

DROSS

----------


## Airportwo

Doors

----------


## Thormaturge

ROOMS



The Hilton, Paris

----------


## Lambik

Romeo

----------


## Mr Lick

*Moron - The idiot on the right of the picture*

----------


## Thormaturge

BORON



Elementary

----------


## Airportwo

\

Porno

----------


## Thormaturge

PRONG

----------


## blue

wrong

----------


## Airportwo

Brown

----------


## stuie

Blown

----------


## blue

clown

----------


## Mr Lick

**


*Clone*

----------


## Airportwo

Felon

----------


## Thormaturge

FLOWN



"I'm Paris, fly me"

----------


## Airportwo

Blown

----------


## Thormaturge

BELOW

----------


## Lambik

Blows

----------


## MrWonderful

blops

----------


## blue

loops

----------


## Airportwo

Spook

----------


## Thormaturge

HOOKS

----------


## Mr Lick

*Gooks*

----------


## stuie

Cooks

----------


## Thormaturge

LOOKS

----------


## Airportwo

Stool

----------


## blue

cools

----------


## bobo746

sloop

----------


## blue

slope

----------


## bobo746

elope

----------


## blue

peels

----------


## Tickiteboo

heels

----------


## bobo746

sheep  :cmn:

----------


## Thormaturge

SLEEP

----------


## bobo746

leaps

----------


## blue

pearl

----------


## bobo746

peril

----------


## blue

repel

----------


## Airportwo

Ignore - Blue quicker than me.



Prize

----------


## blue

prime

----------


## bobo746

remit

----------


## Tickiteboo

meter

----------


## Thormaturge

MERIT



A prize winning Bream

----------


## blue

terms

nice catch !

----------


## bobo746

germs

----------


## blue

grams

----------


## bobo746

smart

----------


## Thormaturge

SMEAR

----------


## bobo746

dream

----------


## Thormaturge

BREAM



A very Presidential fish.

----------


## Lambik

Brave

----------


## Thormaturge

BEARS




Valentine greetings from Starbucks

----------


## Airportwo

Sober

----------


## stuie

Horse

----------


## Airportwo

Whore?

----------


## Thormaturge

HEROD

----------


## Airportwo

Chore

----------


## Thormaturge

SHORE



Those fish look familiar,  I'm sure they are Bream.

----------


## Troy

Bores

----------


## Thormaturge

SABRE

----------


## blue

bread

----------


## bobo746

dread

----------


## Thormaturge

DREAM



Often misquoted, "I have a Bream" Mr. King was a lifelong fisherman

----------


## blue

tread

----------


## Troy

tired

----------


## bobo746

rites

----------


## Thormaturge

TRIED

----------


## bobo746

dried

----------


## Thormaturge

FRIED



Some delicious fried Bream

----------


## bobo746

freud

----------


## Lambik

Fraud

----------


## Thormaturge

GUARD



....with fries

----------


## bobo746

gourd

----------


## Thormaturge

ROUND



A nice round plate.  the meal looks delivious too.

----------


## bobo746

donut

----------


## Thormaturge

NOTED

----------


## bobo746

notes

----------


## Lambik

Votes

----------


## Thormaturge

VOLES

----------


## Lambik

Slave

----------


## Airportwo

False

----------


## blue

falls

----------


## Airportwo

Small

----------


## stuie

Stall

----------


## Airportwo

Salts

----------


## Thormaturge

MALTS

----------


## Troy

STALE

----------


## Airportwo

Leash

----------


## Mr Lick

*Slash*

----------


## Troy

Halos

No Photo in case it causes offence.

----------


## Airportwo

Troy mate, don't worry about offending us here, this is a mans game! tough & brutal at times, only for real men, we are not easily offended  :Smile: 


Aloha

----------


## Thormaturge

HALLO




Definitely a ,man's forum.

----------


## Airportwo

^ Without a doubt mate!



Hello...

----------


## Thormaturge

HALLE

----------


## blue

hells

----------


## bobo746

sells

----------


## Thormaturge

SEALS

----------


## Lambik

Glass

----------


## bobo746

grass

----------


## Thormaturge

................

----------


## stuie

Brass

----------


## Airportwo

Brats

----------


## Troy

CRABS!

----------


## Loy Toy

Barbs.

Can't post pictures.  :Confused:

----------


## Mr Lick

*Barks*

----------


## Airportwo

Sparks

----------


## Thormaturge

PARIS



Mutton Rouge

----------


## blue

spare

----------


## Thormaturge

BEARS




Happy Chinese New Year from Starbucks' Bearista

----------


## Airportwo

Years

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Stray

----------


## Airportwo

^ BIG stray  :Smile: 



Scary

----------


## blue

scare

----------


## Thormaturge

SPARE

----------


## bobo746

space

----------


## sabaii sabaii

peach

----------


## blue

champ

----------


## bobo746

chimp

----------


## blue

chomp

----------


## bobo746

chump

----------


## Tickiteboo

punch

----------


## blue

hunch

----------


## sabaii sabaii

lunch

----------


## bobo746

munch (artist)

----------


## Tickiteboo

bunch

----------


## bobo746

bunco

----------


## sabaii sabaii

bunce

----------


## bobo746

uncle

----------


## Airportwo

Lunch

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Lynch

----------


## Thormaturge

WYNCH

----------


## Airportwo

Wench

----------


## sabaii sabaii

chine

----------


## stuie

Chain

----------


## Thormaturge

CHANG



 :Smile:

----------


## Tickiteboo

chong

----------


## blue

......

----------


## Troy



----------


## Airportwo

Yep - Hooch.....

----------


## Troy

Booch



Software guru Grady Booch.

----------


## blue

pooch

----------


## Troy

chops

----------


## blue

shops

----------


## Tickiteboo

posse

----------


## sabaii sabaii

spots

----------


## Thormaturge

SCOTS

----------


## blue

scout

----------


## Airportwo

Cults

----------


## blue

cunts

----------


## sabaii sabaii

stunk

----------


## Tickiteboo

trunk

----------


## blue

grunt

----------


## Thormaturge

GROUT

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Tudor




 2 door  :Smile: Sorry looked better than a Tudor house

----------


## Thormaturge

TROUT

----------


## Lambik

Court

----------


## Thormaturge

CLOUT

----------


## Troy

Lotus

----------


## blue

plots

----------


## Thormaturge

PILOT



She's got a chopper.

----------


## blue

split

----------


## Troy

Spoil

----------


## Thormaturge

BOILS



Gung Hoi Fat Choi

----------


## Airportwo

Blows

----------


## blue

lobes

----------


## Airportwo

Loves  :Smile:  ^ He does! God know's why?

----------


## Troy

Votes

----------


## blue

voter

----------


## Troy

Overs.

----------


## blue

ovens

----------


## Airportwo

Peons

----------


## Tickiteboo

snipe

----------


## Thormaturge

PISTE

----------


## Troy

Tipsy

----------


## Airportwo

Piety

----------


## blue

yetis

----------


## Thormaturge

STYLE

----------


## Lambik

Salty

----------


## Tickiteboo

tally

----------


## Airportwo

Nasty?

----------


## Mr Lick

*Tasty*

----------


## Thormaturge

TASTE

----------


## Troy

Baste

----------


## stuie

Steak

----------


## Tickiteboo

karts

----------


## Thormaturge

PARTS



Airfix

----------


## Airportwo

Paris  :Smile:

----------


## Troy

Reaps.

----------


## Thormaturge

PASTE

----------


## Troy

Stare.

----------


## Airportwo

Swear

----------


## blue

warts

----------


## bobo746

wants

----------


## blue

rants

----------


## bobo746

farts

----------


## Troy

Tears

----------


## Thormaturge

BEARS

----------


## Troy

Rebar

----------


## Thormaturge

BREAD

----------


## Troy

bream

----------


## Thormaturge

^
Great picture, brilliant idea for a post  :Smile: 

BEARD

----------


## Lambik

Brand

----------


## bobo746

randy

----------


## Finney64

yearn

----------


## Thormaturge

NERDY




What a loser...

----------


## stuie

Ready

----------


## Thormaturge

DREAMY

----------


## Airportwo

Rimed

----------


## Thormaturge

DRIVE

----------


## Airportwo

Devil

----------


## Troy

Loved

----------


## Airportwo

Yodel ^ Great album, far better than volume 1  :Smile:

----------


## bobo746

model

----------


## Thormaturge

MEDAL



Yes it's REAL.

----------


## Tickiteboo

metal

----------


## Troy

Tames!

----------


## Thormaturge

STEAL

----------


## Troy

Lasts??

----------


## Thormaturge

STALL

----------


## blue

stalk

----------


## Thormaturge

(Koo) STARK

----------


## blue

shark

----------


## Thormaturge

CRASH

----------


## Tickiteboo

from the old days ...   clash

----------


## bobo746

slash

----------


## Thormaturge

FLASH

----------


## blue

shale

----------


## bobo746

shake

----------


## Thormaturge

SHAPE

----------


## bobo746

shade

----------


## Thormaturge

SPADE

----------


## bobo746

spare

----------


## Thormaturge

SPEAK

----------


## Finney64

Pesky

----------


## Thormaturge

PERKY

----------


## Lambik

^ ??

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Pesky ( 7691 )

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Keeps

----------


## Thormaturge

PERKS

----------


## Troy

Spark

----------


## Thormaturge

RASPS

----------


## Finney64

Sprat

----------


## Lambik

Paths

----------


## Airportwo

Bahts

----------


## stuie

Habit

----------


## Thormaturge

THAIS

----------


## Airportwo

Stain

----------


## Thormaturge

TRAIN

----------


## Airportwo

Bairn

----------


## Troy

Rains.

----------


## nedwalk

NAILS

----------


## Thormaturge

RAILS



It's 5.40am here, you want a new picture get it yourself..

----------


## Troy

Saris



^ after the wine I've been on...it feels like 5:40 am here as well!

----------


## Tickiteboo

oasis

----------


## Thormaturge

SAILS

----------


## bobo746

soils

----------


## Thormaturge

TOILS

----------


## bobo746

boils  :Smile:

----------


## Finney64

Silos

----------


## bobo746

silks

----------


## Lambik

Skies

----------


## Finney64

Kites

----------


## Thormaturge

BITES

----------


## nedwalk

TRIES

----------


## Finney64

Trips

----------


## Thormaturge

PARIS

----------


## Lambik

Spare

----------


## Thormaturge

BEARS



Suitably attired for weather in central Thailand.

----------


## stuie

Beams

----------


## Thormaturge

BREAM

----------


## Airportwo

^ Nice Bream  :Smile: 



Brave

----------


## Troy

Caber

----------


## bobo746

cable

----------


## Airportwo

Clean

----------


## bobo746

cleat

----------


## Airportwo

Cheat

----------


## bobo746

cheap

----------


## Airportwo

Teach

----------


## bobo746

aches

----------


## Lambik

Faces

----------


## bobo746

cares

----------


## Thormaturge

BEARS




This thread wouldn't be the same without them

----------


## Finney64

Brass

----------


## blue

crass

----------


## Thormaturge

SCARE

----------


## Finney64

Scree

----------


## Thormaturge

SCORE




No this isn't photoshopped...it is genuine.

----------


## Finney64

Rocks

----------


## Lambik



----------


## Thormaturge

LOCKS




The new improved picture...sorry

----------


## bobo746

^ couldn't find a bigger picture mate  :Smile:

----------


## bobo746

cocks

----------


## Thormaturge

COOKS

----------


## nedwalk

SOCKS

----------


## Mr Lick

*Cross*

----------


## blue

rocks

----------


## Mr Lick

*Rooks*

----------


## Airportwo

Moors

----------


## Troy

sorry couldn't resist!



Moron!

----------


## Airportwo

Romeo

----------


## Troy

Roomy

----------


## blue

broom

----------


## bobo746

moors

----------


## blue

roams

----------


## bobo746

smart

----------


## blue

marks

----------


## Airportwo

Smack

----------


## Thormaturge

BACKS

----------


## bobo746

sacks

----------


## Airportwo

Class

----------


## Thormaturge

SLACK

----------


## bobo746

black

----------


## blue

lacks

----------


## Thormaturge

LICKS

----------


## bobo746

kicks

----------


## Thormaturge

PICKS

----------


## nedwalk

SKIPS

----------


## stuie

Spike

----------


## Thormaturge

PRISE




She probably needs some WD40

----------


## Tickiteboo

spear(s)

----------


## Thormaturge

HEARS

----------


## blue

Tears

----------


## Thormaturge

BEARS



Bugbears

----------


## Tickiteboo

beers

----------


## Thormaturge

SEERS

----------


## Lambik

Dress

----------


## stuie

Sired

----------


## Mr Lick

*Cries*

----------


## Airportwo

Spice

----------


## blue

Spick

----------


## Thormaturge

CRISP

----------


## blue

craps

----------


## Thormaturge

SCRAM

----------


## blue

prams

----------


## Thormaturge

SMART

----------


## blue

tramp

----------


## Thormaturge

^
DD is gonna 'red' you for posting his pic on here.

TRUMP

----------


## Lambik

Stump

----------


## Thormaturge

PUMPS

----------


## Airportwo

Plump?

----------


## stuie

Slump

----------


## Mr Lick

*Mumps*

----------


## blue

bumps

----------


## Airportwo

Stump

----------


## blue

trump

----------


## bobo746

rumps

----------


## Thormaturge

JUMPS

----------


## blue

pumps

----------


## Airportwo

Dumps

----------


## nedwalk

SPUDS

----------


## Lambik

Pussy

----------


## bobo746

fussy

----------


## Thormaturge

WUSSY

----------


## bobo746

hussy

----------


## kelantan

Class

----------


## stuie

Clasp

----------


## bobo746

^^ hussy - class ??????????   :ourrules:

----------


## Thormaturge

SPACE



Kelantan only has nine posts, give him/her credit for at least trying. You may recall even Mid had trouble at first.  He has, of course, given up because it is far too intellectual for him.   :Smile: 

NB we form a new five-letter word by changing just ONE of the letters in the previous five-letter word.

----------


## bobo746

righto t lets get back to it

spade

----------


## Tickiteboo

slade

----------


## Thormaturge

DANES




"The wife's a bitch"

----------


## bobo746

dance

----------


## blue

dunce

----------


## nedwalk

DUNES

----------


## bobo746

sound

----------


## Lambik

Round

----------


## bobo746

pound

----------


## stuie

Proud

----------


## blue

prods

----------


## Thormaturge

ROPES

----------


## bobo746

spear

----------


## Thormaturge

SPREE

----------


## blue

spire

----------


## bobo746

prize

----------


## blue

prime

----------


## Tickiteboo

pride

----------


## bobo746

prude

----------


## Lambik

Proud

----------


## stuie

Pound

----------


## Mr Lick

Hound

----------


## Thormaturge

SOUND




.....of music

----------


## nedwalk

ROUND

----------


## blue

drone

----------


## bobo746

drown

----------


## Thormaturge

CROWN

----------


## bobo746

brown

----------


## blue

blown

----------


## bobo746

clown

----------


## blue

flown

----------


## Lambik

Flows

----------


## Mr Lick

*Slows*

----------


## Thormaturge

BLOWS

----------


## blue

slobs

----------


## Lambik

Souls

----------


## Thormaturge

LOUSE

----------


## stuie

:irish: Loser

----------


## blue

laser

----------


## Thormaturge

LAGER

----------


## nedwalk

WAGER

----------


## Thormaturge

REGAL

----------


## blue

legal

----------


## Thormaturge

GLARE

----------


## Lambik

Eagle

----------


## Airportwo

Gleam

----------


## Thormaturge

GLAZE




Today's Bream has a lovely chili glaze.   :Smile:

----------


## Lambik



----------


## stuie

Large

----------


## Thormaturge

LEGAL

----------


## blue

regal

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Argie

----------


## Tickiteboo

great ( white )

----------


## Lambik

Tread

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Dates



Chelsea v Man Utd -- Tuesday 19.45 GMT
Then Liverpoll ,Arsenal and Marseille

----------


## Airportwo

Hates!

----------


## Lambik

Stage

----------


## Airportwo

Gates

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Goats



The law in Oklahoma says that it is illegal for any two animals to have  sex in public within Dibble city limits - even if the animal is fenced  in on private land.

----------


## Airportwo

Fatso

----------


## blue

float

----------


## Tickiteboo

flora

----------


## Lambik

Royal

----------


## Loy Toy

Flare.

^ Your connection a bit slow mate?

----------


## Thormaturge

FATED



Of all the Gin joints in all the world....

----------


## Loy Toy

Dated.

----------


## stuie

Trade

----------


## Thormaturge

TIRED

----------


## blue

dried

----------


## Thormaturge

FRIED




Deep friend Bream.

----------


## blue

cried

----------


## bobo746

creed

----------


## blue

breed

----------


## Tickiteboo

bread

----------


## bobo746

reads

----------


## Thormaturge

HEADS

----------


## Airportwo

Shoed

----------


## Thormaturge

HORSE




The Grand National (Ain'treeal...)

----------


## Airportwo

Whore

----------


## Thormaturge

CHORE

----------


## Lambik

Cover

----------


## Finney64

Rover

----------


## Airportwo

Roger

----------


## Lambik

Order

----------


## stuie

Horde

----------


## Tickiteboo

chord

----------


## bobo746

chard

----------


## Airportwo

Chair

----------


## bobo746

chain

----------


## Airportwo

Chang

----------


## StrontiumDog

Nacho

----------


## Lambik

^
Big Nacho
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

China

----------


## Airportwo

Manic

----------


## Finney64

Claim

----------


## stuie

Mails

----------


## sabaii sabaii

fails

----------


## Finney64

Flats

----------


## Tickiteboo

slate

----------


## bobo746

tails

----------


## sabaii sabaii

stale

----------


## bobo746

stole

----------


## Finney64

Lotus

----------


## Airportwo

Lusty

----------


## nedwalk

BUSTY

----------


## Airportwo

Tubby

----------


## Thormaturge

TABBY




He's just eaten my fish!

----------


## Loy Toy

Tubby

----------


## blue

Butty

----------


## bobo746

butts

----------


## Thormaturge

MUTTS

----------


## bobo746

stump

----------


## Airportwo

Punts

----------


## bobo746

c---s 

no need to spell it out   :mid:

----------


## Airportwo

Stunt

----------


## Lambik

Tunes

----------


## Loy Toy

Dunes.

----------


## Finney64

Duels

----------


## Loy Toy

Rules.

----------


## Finney64

Slurs

----------


## bobo746

blurs

----------


## Finney64

rubes

----------


## bobo746

pubes

----------


## Airportwo

Pubis

----------


## Finney64

^^fuk's sake Bobo I've just had lunch :-)

Pulis



(w*nker)

----------


## Airportwo

Spoil

----------


## Lambik

Lions

----------


## stuie

Boils

----------


## blue

spoil

----------


## Airportwo

Flops

----------


## bobo746

slope

----------


## Airportwo

Posed

----------


## bobo746

dosed

----------


## Airportwo

Demos

----------


## sabaii sabaii



----------


## Airportwo

Demon

----------


## stuie

Mends

----------


## Airportwo

Denim

----------


## Finney64

Mired

----------


## Airportwo

Miner

----------


## Lambik

Crime

----------


## Tickiteboo

medic

----------


## Mr Lick

Cimex

----------


## Lambik

Chime

----------


## nedwalk

TOTALLY IRRELEVANT..BUT WOULDN,T YOU LIKE TO????



MIXER

----------


## nedwalk

Bugger Off Lambic Mines Better!!!

----------


## Airportwo

Prime?

----------


## stuie

Remit

----------


## Thormaturge

REMIX

----------


## Thormaturge

> TOTALLY IRRELEVANT..BUT WOULDN,T YOU LIKE TO????


That right arm looks a tad muscular, if you follow my meaning.

----------


## blue

mired

----------


## Tickiteboo

dream

----------


## Thormaturge

BREAM





 :Smile:

----------


## Airportwo

Brace

----------


## Lambik

Cobra

----------


## Airportwo

Bravo

----------


## Thormaturge

BRAVE

----------


## Lambik

Break

----------


## Airportwo

Biker

----------


## Thormaturge

BREAK

----------


## Tickiteboo

brave

----------


## Lambik

:rofl:  

Brave : 7969 & 7973

Break : 7970 & 7972

----------


## nedwalk

RAVEN

----------


## bobo746

never

----------


## blue

verse

----------


## Thormaturge

FEVER

----------


## bobo746

Fiver

----------


## blue

diver

----------


## bobo746

liver

----------


## Finney64

Liner

----------


## Thormaturge

RENAL

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Navel

on there somewhere

----------


## Finney64

Haven

----------


## sabaii sabaii



----------


## Thormaturge

GRAVE



One for the Beatles fans

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Rages

----------


## blue

grape

----------


## Thormaturge

GEARS





My Meccano set was the best thing my father ever bought me, in my opinion.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Sugar



Talking of childhood

----------


## stuie

Argue

----------


## sabaii sabaii

rogue

----------


## Thormaturge

POGUE

----------


## bobo746

purge

----------


## Thormaturge

PURSE



The Ice-cube Chanel purse.

----------


## bobo746

nurse

----------


## Thormaturge

CURSE

----------


## bobo746

corse

----------


## sabaii sabaii

scare

----------


## Airportwo

Bares

----------


## Finney64

Beers

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Boers

----------


## bobo746

sabre

----------


## sabaii sabaii



----------


## Finney64

bears



(sorry Thorma)

----------


## Airportwo

Bream  :Smile:

----------


## Finney64

^ Thorma's gonna have us mate

dream

----------


## Airportwo

Dares  :Smile:

----------


## Finney64

Bread

----------


## Airportwo

Bride

----------


## Thormaturge

TRIED





No problem guys, I've been introducing the three-word game to the delights of Bream and Paris Hilton today.  Good to see standards being maintained here.

----------


## stuie

Ridge

----------


## Thormaturge

MIDGE

----------


## bobo746

image

----------


## Thormaturge

GAMES

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Gomes

----------


## bobo746

Gnome

----------


## Airportwo

Women

----------


## Lambik

Woman

----------


## Airportwo

Moans

----------


## stuie

Arson

----------


## Thormaturge

NORSE



A Norse, A Norse, my kingdom for a Norse.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Desert Orchid, Probably my favourite HORSE

----------


## blue

shire

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Tires

----------


## Thormaturge

SIRED

----------


## ferretface

tired

----------


## Thormaturge

FIRED

----------


## bobo746

dried

----------


## Thormaturge

DRIES

----------


## Tickiteboo

fries

----------


## bobo746

flies

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Fails

----------


## Finney64

flats

----------


## Airportwo

Malts

----------


## bobo746

^  very nice drop

halts

----------


## sabaii sabaii



----------


## Airportwo

Faith

----------


## Finney64

thief

----------


## Airportwo

Hefty

----------


## Lambik

Theft

----------


## bobo746

fetch

----------


## Thormaturge

CHEAT




eminds me of the time I took my car in for a service in the UK and they had a repair job in...every single window had been smashed.

----------


## bobo746

hatch

----------


## Thormaturge

CATCH





Name that fish...

----------


## bobo746

latch

----------


## Thormaturge

MATCH

----------


## bobo746

patch

----------


## Airportwo

Yacht

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Chart

----------


## Finney64



----------


## Airportwo

Stark

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Stare



Stare at dots middle of the picture for a short while.
Then close your eyes and tilt your head back.
  Keep them closed, can you see a circle of light with Jesus in it!

----------


## Thormaturge

STARS









Stars are Blind - Paris Hilton

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Rasta

----------


## Finney64

Strap

----------


## Thormaturge

START

----------


## Airportwo

Twats

----------


## Lambik

Twist

----------


## stuie

Wrist

----------


## Thormaturge

GRIST

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Tiger

----------


## stuie

Gripe

----------


## Thormaturge

PRIDE



Especially for Blue

I have decided that working out is a gay thing so I avoid it now.  That's my excuse anyway.

----------


## Airportwo

Roped (Cheap as well!)

----------


## sabaii sabaii

George ROPER

----------


## Tickiteboo

prose

----------


## Airportwo

Probe

----------


## stuie

Bored

----------


## Thormaturge

ORDER

----------


## bobo746

drove

----------


## Finney64

Devon

----------


## bobo746

zevon

----------


## Lambik

Zones

----------


## Finney64

ozone

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Noose

----------


## Thormaturge

GOOSE



 :Smile:

----------


## Finney64

Goons

----------


## Airportwo

Snogs

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Sings

----------


## Finney64

Mings

----------


## Airportwo

Rings

----------


## Finney64

Gurns

----------


## Thormaturge

GRINS





Welcome to the Paris Hilton game

----------


## stuie

Grain

----------


## Thormaturge

BRAIN

----------


## Airportwo

Rainy

----------


## Thormaturge

IRANI

----------


## Finney64

rainy

----------


## Airportwo

Fairy

----------


## Thormaturge

double post,



(look hard enough and you might spot a Bream)

----------


## Thormaturge

FRAIL

----------


## stuie

Fails

----------


## Lambik

Alias

----------


## Thormaturge

SALAM

----------


## bobo746

islam

----------


## Thormaturge

SLAIN

----------


## bobo746

palin

----------


## Thormaturge

NAILS



Paris goes commando

----------


## Airportwo

Jails

----------


## Finney64

jilts

----------


## Airportwo

Kilts

----------


## nedwalk

STILT

----------


## Finney64

Flits



( When the moonlight flits , across your tits , Oh Jesus Christ almighty .....)

----------


## stuie

Flirt

----------


## Lambik

Trial

----------


## Airportwo

Rival

----------


## Thormaturge

BRAIL

----------


## Finney64

Frail

----------


## Lambik

Rifle

----------


## Airportwo

Brief

----------


## Finney64

fried

----------


## stuie

Eider

----------


## Thormaturge

BRIDE



"What's your name again?"

----------


## sabaii sabaii

rides


just like my old beta max, play dont work, after too many pause stills  :Smile:

----------


## nedwalk

DRESS

----------


## Tickiteboo

shred

----------


## Finney64

horse

----------


## Airportwo

Robes

----------


## Finney64

bears

----------


## Thormaturge

BEAR D

----------


## nedwalk

DREAD

----------


## Thormaturge

DRAPE

----------


## Lambik

Ready

----------


## Thormaturge

RYADH

----------


## Finney64

Darth

----------


## Thormaturge

WRATH



Star Wars khan't ever be as good as Star Treck.
Oh yes it khan,
Oh no it khan't

----------


## drk411

thaws.


[ wait till the frozen chicken thaws]

----------


## Airportwo

Waist as in "Fat !astard!"

----------


## drk411

Tharp

[ An innovative american choreographer, born in 1941]

----------


## Thormaturge

CHART

----------


## Finney64

Heart

----------


## Thormaturge

SHARE




Paris and Doug share a kiss.

----------


## drk411

Shark

----------


## Thormaturge

SHARP




The knife..not the Bream.

----------


## drk411

Shirk

----------


## drk411

shirt

----------


## drk411

short

----------


## drk411

Those

----------


## drk411

These

----------


## Finney64

> Paris and Dug share a kiss.


Thought Dug was in jail

----------


## drk411

Theme

----------


## drk411

There

----------


## drk411

Their

----------


## drk411

Riech

----------


## drk411

Chief

----------


## drk411

Thief

----------


## drk411

Fiche

----------


## drk411

Fichu

----------


## Thormaturge

> Fiche


I like this one.

----------


## Thormaturge

CHUFF

----------


## drk411

Fuchs

----------


## drk411

Fuc*s

----------


## drk411

Why everything ends at fuc*s in thailand ? :smiley laughing:

----------


## drk411

Sucks

----------


## drk411

Tucks

----------


## drk411

Stick

----------


## drk411

Stuck

----------


## drk411

tacks

----------


## drk411

Takes

----------


## drk411

Skate

----------


## drk411

Tasks

----------


## Thormaturge

TUSKS

----------


## Finney64

& they jailed Dug , FFS Mods

----------


## drk411

Stokes

----------


## drk411

Oops.. wrong.. six lettered word

----------


## stuie

Truss

----------


## drk411

Strut

----------


## drk411

Rusts

----------


## Thormaturge

^
Got your 50 posts now?

Thanks for messing up our game.


BUSTS

----------


## nedwalk

BURST

----------


## Tickiteboo

burnt

----------


## Thormaturge

TRUNK

----------


## Airportwo

Truck

----------


## Finney64

crust

----------


## Lambik

Curse

----------


## Airportwo

Nurse

----------


## Tickiteboo

surin   ( elephant round-up )

----------


## stuie

Urine

----------


## Thormaturge

BRINE




Here we have some brine, with a lovely Bream in it.

----------


## Airportwo

Miner

----------


## Mr Lick

Mince

----------


## Thormaturge

CRIME




The long awaited return of the Starbucks bear.  He's been visiting friends for a while.

----------


## Tickiteboo

mitre

----------


## Thormaturge

TRIBE

----------


## Airportwo

Tiger

----------


## Thormaturge

GREAT




Great Bear

----------


## Mr Lick

*Treat*

----------


## nedwalk

TREAD

----------


## Mr Lick

Darth

----------


## Airportwo

Wrath

----------


## Thormaturge

TORAH

----------


## Airportwo

Throw

----------


## Thormaturge

TOWER



Eiffel tower and the Paris Hilton

----------


## No Name

water

----------


## Airportwo

Tower

----------


## Thormaturge

Great minds think alike.  :Smile:

----------


## Thormaturge

TOWEL




The art of towel folding as demonstrated by a well-known hotel chain.

----------


## No Name

Bowel

----------


## Thormaturge

BOWLS




to the famous "Rawhide" tune:

"Bowlin' bowlin' bowlin'
all my friends are bowlin'
RETIRED."

----------


## No Name

JOWLS

----------


## blue

jolts

----------


## No Name

Bolts

----------


## stuie

Toils

----------


## No Name

Soils

----------


## blue

boils

----------


## stuie

Solid

----------


## drk411

Dolls

----------


## drk411

Doles

----------


## No Name

soles

----------


## drk411

Dalos

----------


## drk411

now do i answer dalos or soles ?

----------


## drk411

OK I answer soles.

slobs

----------


## drk411

Bossy

----------


## No Name

MOSSY

----------


## drk411

Mysis

----------


## nedwalk

SISSY

----------


## Thormaturge

HISSY

----------


## drk411

fishy

----------


## Airportwo

Shift

----------


## Lambik

First

----------


## Airportwo

Frigs  :Smile:

----------


## Thormaturge

FROGS




<---- REPO BUTTON HERE   :Smile:

----------


## stuie

Gorse

----------


## drk411

Horse

----------


## Thormaturge

HOUSE

----------


## drk411

Mouse

----------


## blue

moose

----------


## drk411

Loose

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Louse

----------


## drk411

Lousy

----------


## drk411

Soupy

----------


## Thormaturge

SPOUT

----------


## drk411

Snout

----------


## drk411

pouts

----------


## drk411

stout

----------


## drk411

shout

----------


## drk411

hours

----------


## drk411

Yours

----------


## happynz

sorry

----------


## drk411

Sorus

----------


## sabaii sabaii

^ Tosur

----------


## Finney64

Strut



she's back

----------


## happynz

truth

----------


## drk411

trust

----------


## Finney64

^ Tosur - just in case you didn't get it the 1st time

----------


## Thormaturge

STOUT



It looks good, it tastes good, and by golly it does you good.

Are we allowed to say "Golly" anymore?

----------


## Airportwo

Turds!

----------


## Finney64

Kurds

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Drubs

----------


## Airportwo

Scrub

----------


## stuie

Clubs

----------


## Finney64

Blues

----------


## drk411

Buses

----------


## blue

busts

----------


## Thormaturge

TUBES




The legend of Brouhaha's creation

----------


## drk411

cubes

----------


## drk411

curse

----------


## drk411

Purse

----------


## drk411

Purge

----------


## drk411

Puree

----------


## drk411

Erupt

----------


## drk411

Truce

----------


## drk411

Crude

----------


## drk411

Cruel

----------


## drk411

Gruel

----------


## drk411

Purge

----------


## drk411

grape

----------


## drk411

grope

----------


## blue

Roped

----------


## drk411

Drape

----------


## Finney64

Drake

----------


## drk411

Raped

----------


## Bogon

*Peado*

----------


## Thormaturge

DOPEY

----------


## Finney64

Posed

----------


## blue

hosed

----------


## Lambik

Shoes

----------


## stuie

Those

----------


## drk411

Shout

----------


## solon

shunt

----------


## redbaron

cunts

----------


## drk411

hunts

----------


## blue

stunts

----------


## Bogon

^ Too early for you blue?
Count how many letters in "*stunts*".

 :ourrules:

----------


## drk411

stuns

----------


## Thormaturge

SNOUT

----------


## Finney64

Snort

----------


## Lambik

Arson

----------


## Mr Lick

*Roads*

----------


## drk411

Roast

----------


## drk411

Store

----------


## Lambik

Storm

----------


## drk411

Moats

----------


## drk411

Toast

----------


## drk411

stout

----------


## drk411

trout

----------


## drk411

grout

----------


## drk411

Routs

----------


## drk411

Roast

----------


## stuie

Stoat

----------


## drk411

state

----------


## Mr Lick

*Skate*

----------


## drk411

Slate

----------


## Lambik

False

----------


## redbaron

lease

----------


## Tickiteboo

eagle

----------


## Thormaturge

BAGEL

----------


## blue

legal

----------


## Cujo

Regal

----------


## blue

barge

----------


## Thormaturge

^
Heading downhill I presume.

BEARS




The current Starbucks "Kimono" bear.

----------


## Lambik

Break

----------


## Finney64

:Smile:   Bream

----------


## drk411

Bread

----------


## drk411

dread

----------


## drk411

tread

----------


## Bogon

Earth

----------


## Finney64

Heart

----------


## drk411

Treat

----------


## stuie

Rates

----------


## drk411

Tease

----------


## Thormaturge

TEARS

----------


## blue

rears

----------


## Thormaturge

BEARS




One for the Republicans

----------


## blue

stare

----------


## drk411

Stale

----------


## blue

later

----------


## Thormaturge

^^^
Great Canada Goose pic  Some photographers die for their art.    :Smile: 


WATER

----------


## Airportwo

Trade

----------


## blue

cater

----------


## Thormaturge

HATER

----------


## blue

therm

----------


## Lambik

Other

----------


## blue

Retch

----------


## Bogon

fetch

----------


## Thormaturge

TENCH



The ZZ Top guide to fishing.

Tench and Bream for dinner tonight.

----------


## Bogon

Tenth



And this was in a nine-man race!

----------


## Thormaturge

TEETH

----------


## sabaii sabaii

ether

----------


## drk411

Three

----------


## Mr Lick

*Theme*

----------


## Finney64

Cheme

----------


## Mr Lick

Cheam (East)

----------


## Airportwo

Cheat

----------


## blue

chart

----------


## drk411

charm

----------


## Thormaturge

CHAIR

----------


## drk411

chain

----------


## Lambik

Panic

----------


## drk411

Paint

----------


## Thormaturge

PRINT

----------


## Lambik

Point

----------


## sabaii sabaii

tonic

----------


## Mr Lick

*Coins*

----------


## stuie

Noise

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Swine

----------


## Airportwo

Swing

----------


## drk411

Twigs

----------


## blue

Grits

----------


## Airportwo

Brits

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Burst

----------


## blue

burnt

----------


## bobo746

trunk

----------


## Tickiteboo

truck

----------


## Lambik

Track

----------


## Cujo

trick

----------


## Finney64

prick

----------


## Bogon

capri

----------


## Thormaturge

Paris

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Sprat

----------


## Finney64

Turps

----------


## Thormaturge

SPORT

----------


## drk411

Spore

----------


## Finney64

Score

----------


## Thormaturge

STORE

----------


## drk411

Torso

----------


## Bogon

riots

----------


## Finney64

Roots

----------


## Lambik

Boots

----------


## stuie

Stoop

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Loots

----------


## Airportwo

Hoots - American folklore - Boots & Coots are Hoots!  :Smile:  Edited for the sake of good order & the well being of mankind!

----------


## Thormaturge

COOTS

----------


## blue

coons

----------


## Airportwo

Swoon

----------


## sabaii sabaii

noobs

----------


## bobo746

snobs

----------


## nedwalk

SNOWS

----------


## Lambik

Songs

----------


## Finney64

gross

----------


## Thormaturge

GRASS

----------


## Lambik

Glass

----------


## Airportwo

Slags

----------


## stuie

Slang

----------


## Thormaturge

CLANS

----------


## Bogon

Plans

----------


## drk411

slant

----------


## Airportwo

Pants

----------


## bobo746

stand

----------


## drk411

Staid

----------


## redbaron

stair

----------


## drk411

Waist

----------


## bobo746

wrist

----------


## Airportwo

Twist

----------


## redbaron

twats

----------


## Thormaturge

SWATS

----------


## bobo746

straw

----------


## Thormaturge

DRAWS

----------


## Cujo

Warts

----------


## Lambik

Water

----------


## Thormaturge

^  no fish?


  LATER

----------


## drk411

Tears

----------


## bobo746

erase

----------


## Cujo

steer

----------


## drk411

steel

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Steal

----------


## nedwalk

TEASE

----------


## drk411

Steam...

after tease ?  huh

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Meaty

----------


## Finney64

Mealy 



( doesn't like windscreens )

----------


## drk411

Leafy

----------


## stuie

Layer

----------


## Thormaturge

RELAX

----------


## drk411

Relay

----------


## Finney64

Alder

----------


## bobo746

older

----------


## Airportwo

Model

----------


## bobo746

yodel

----------


## blue

doles

----------


## bobo746

moles

----------


## Thormaturge

MEALS

----------


## blue

blame

----------


## bobo746

flame

----------


## Thormaturge

BLAME

----------


## bobo746

ample

----------


## Cujo

apple

----------


## Thormaturge

LEAPS

----------


## bobo746

splat

----------


## Cujo

plate

----------


## bobo746

get those posts up koojo

plane

----------


## Cujo

Clean.

Thanks Bobo for the unowhat

----------


## bobo746

cleat

----------


## Finney64

cheat

----------


## Lambik

Watch

----------


## Thormaturge

CATCH

----------


## Finney64

Chart

----------


## bobo746

trash

----------


## Cujo

crash

----------


## Thormaturge

SHARE

----------


## Finney64

Sheer

----------


## Thormaturge

REEFS



Some beautiful Double-bar Bream nibbling away at a reef.

----------


## Finney64

Farse 



I'm hip

----------


## sabaii sabaii

scarf


i wish

----------


## drk411

scare

----------


## Finney64

Arsey

----------


## Finney64

^ actually that deserves to be in Nice Rear Ends thread - moved

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Arses

----------


## blue

rears

----------


## Thormaturge

BEARS  !!!!

----------


## Bogon

Arabs

----------


## stuie

Brass

----------


## Mr Lick

Grass

----------


## stuie

Rages

----------


## Airportwo

Stare

----------


## Lambik

Great

----------


## drk411

Treat

----------


## Airportwo

Teats

----------


## blue

teams

----------


## bobo746

tomes

----------


## blue

emote

----------


## snakeeyes

metre

----------


## Cujo

three

----------


## bobo746

their

----------


## Finney64

Trish

----------


## bobo746

irish

----------


## Finney64

Shire

----------


## sabaii sabaii

shirt

----------


## Finney64

^ one of SAF's better buys

Shart



( Socal's bird )

----------


## Airportwo

Tears

----------


## stuie

Strap

----------


## Airportwo

Stair

----------


## stuie

Irate

----------


## drk411

Rated

----------


## Airportwo

Heart

----------


## Thormaturge

HEARS

----------


## Airportwo

Bears  :Smile:   (eating Bream)

----------


## Tickiteboo

bream :Smile:

----------


## Thormaturge

BEARS



Starbucks bearforce preparing for Libya

----------


## drk411

Beats

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Besty

----------


## Finney64

Testy

----------


## drk411

Teats

----------


## Thormaturge

TEALS

----------


## Lambik



----------


## Thormaturge

SATED

----------


## stuie

Tread

----------


## drk411

Dread

----------


## drk411

Bread

----------


## drk411

Break

----------


## drk411

Drake

----------


## Mr Lick

*Freak*

----------


## Airportwo

Frame

----------


## Thormaturge

BREAM

----------


## Airportwo

Swear

----------


## Thormaturge

BEARS




abaracadabara!

----------


## sabaii sabaii

bream

----------


## Thormaturge

Lambik is going to give us hell for this.

BEARS

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Beast

----------


## Thormaturge

TABLE

----------


## Lambik

Alert

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Table

----------


## Thormaturge

LABEL

----------


## drk411

Gable

----------


## drk411

Blade

----------


## drk411

Blaze

----------


## drk411

blare

----------


## drk411

blame

----------


## Lambik

Camel

----------


## redbaron

bream!

----------


## stuie

Maybe

----------


## Mr Lick

*Mayle* (John)

----------


## Airportwo

Meaty

----------


## snakeeyes

steam

----------


## drk411

Steak

----------


## Airportwo

Thats not a steak!



This is a *Stake* (chair)  :Smile:  dam comfortable too!

----------


## redbaron

tease

----------


## drk411

Lease

----------


## Lambik

*Mayle* (John)[/quote]

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

 :smiley laughing: 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Lease
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Sleep

----------


## Airportwo

Sheep

----------


## stuie

Shape

----------


## Thormaturge

TAPES



The response to this tasteful ad was "Dick Nixon before Nixon dicks you"

----------


## Airportwo

Gates

----------


## Thormaturge

GAMES

----------


## drk411

Mates

----------


## sabaii sabaii

stamp

----------


## Thormaturge

PANTS



a pair....

----------


## bobo746

santa

----------


## Lambik

Saint

----------


## sabaii sabaii

skint

----------


## Bogon

*Kinks


*

----------


## sabaii sabaii

kinky

----------


## Thormaturge

DINKY



I actually had one of these

----------


## Lambik

Dying

----------


## drk411

Dinky

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Nicky

Hilton

----------


## Thormaturge

DICKY



Tricky...

----------


## stuie

Dicey

----------


## stuie

Cider

----------


## Airportwo

Double post! 



Crime

----------


## Airportwo

Crime

----------


## bobo746

remit

----------


## Airportwo

Irate

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Train

----------


## Lambik

Brain

----------


## drk411

Rains

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Spain

La Tomatina Festival

----------


## drk411

Paint

----------


## Airportwo

Panty

----------


## stuie

Plant

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Plan B

----------


## drk411

Plane

----------


## Airportwo

Navel...

----------


## bobo746

naval

----------


## Airportwo

Anvil  :Smile:

----------


## bobo746

avril

----------


## Airportwo

Vicar

----------


## bobo746

crave

----------


## Lambik

Cover

----------


## Finney64

Croce

----------


## drk411

Crock

----------


## stuie

Corks

----------


## Airportwo

Cocks!

----------


## drk411

Cocky

----------


## Airportwo

Clock

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Flock

----------


## Thormaturge

FLICK

----------


## bobo746

fleck

----------


## Bogon

Clefs

----------


## Lambik

Flesh

----------


## bobo746

flash

----------


## Finney64

flush

----------


## Airportwo

Plush

----------


## drk411

Slush

----------


## Finney64

Shule

----------


## stuie

Leash

----------


## sabaii sabaii

shape

----------


## Finney64

spare

----------


## drk411

Spars

----------


## Airportwo

Paris   :Smile:

----------


## Lambik

Raids

----------


## Thormaturge

RAILS

----------


## stuie

Stair

----------


## drk411

Staid

----------


## Lambik

Daisy

----------


## drk411

Daily

----------


## snakeeyes

dials

----------


## Airportwo

Daisy

----------


## Thormaturge

DAIRY





 Daisy says "Hello" to Lambik and Airportwo

----------


## Airportwo

Hello Daisy  :Smile: 



Maids

----------


## Lambik

Minds

----------


## snakeeyes

dines

----------


## Bogon

Indie

----------


## Airportwo

Denim

----------


## drk411

Dimes

----------


## Thormaturge

LIMES



To go with your Bream

----------


## stuie

Limps

----------


## snakeeyes

pimps

----------


## Tickiteboo

pumps

----------


## snakeeyes

MUMPS

----------


## Thormaturge

RUMPS

----------


## snakeeyes

DUMPS

----------


## Thormaturge

SPUDS

----------


## Tickiteboo

spurs

----------


## Thormaturge

SPURT

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Sport

----------


## bobo746

troop

----------


## Airportwo

Droop!

----------


## Finney64

drool

----------


## Lambik

Blood

----------


## Finney64

Brood (Herman)

----------


## Thormaturge

DONOR

----------


## stuie

Round

----------


## snakeeyes

under

----------


## nedwalk

UNDIE

----------


## Thormaturge

NUDES

----------


## bobo746

dudes

----------


## Tickiteboo

dukes

----------


## bobo746

nukes

----------


## Finney64

pukes

----------


## happynz

pucks

----------


## janejoj786

How to change these words one letter at a time?
Eerytime you change a letter it must be a word
Ex- Cat-Dog
Cat Cot Dot Dog

----------


## Lambik

> Brood (Herman)


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

The Netherlands greatest rock and roll star and well known painter./ Sorry, can not green you.

----------


## Lambik

Pucks
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Punks

----------


## Finney64

Dunks

----------


## Thormaturge

DUNES

----------


## Finney64

Tunes

----------


## Thormaturge

STONE   (as in Head stone)




Seems Diane died twice.

----------


## snakeeyes

bones

----------


## stuie

Scone

----------


## snakeeyes

clone

----------


## nedwalk

LANCE

----------


## snakeeyes

UNCLE

----------


## bobo746

clean

----------


## snakeeyes

PLANE

----------


## bobo746

plain

----------


## Lambik

Panic

----------


## bobo746

aspic

----------


## Finney64

Spick

----------


## drk411

Spice

----------


## Tickiteboo

PINES

----------


## drk411

Piles

----------


## drk411

Slips

----------


## drk411

Slips

----------


## brettandlek

Slits, no pun intended :-)

----------


## brettandlek

ha ha now i said that, Sluts

----------


## TafkaB

slats

----------


## snakeeyes

TALES

----------


## Lambik

Stage

----------


## stuie

Gears

----------


## snakeeyes

ANGER

----------


## happynz

green

----------


## drk411

Greek

----------


## snakeeyes

EGRET

----------


## happynz

three

----------


## snakeeyes

heart

----------


## bobo746

treat

----------


## Tickiteboo

great(s)

----------


## bobo746

rates

----------


## Finney64

strap

----------


## Lambik

Straw

----------


## bobo746

Trams

----------


## brettandlek

Grams

----------


## snakeeyes

Drams

----------


## Tickiteboo

dream

----------


## snakeeyes

Realm

----------


## brettandlek

Well done Realm: meals

----------


## snakeeyes

LEADS

----------


## stuie

Medal

----------


## snakeeyes

Dames

----------


## Mr Lick

Maids

----------


## sabaii sabaii

raids

----------


## Lambik

Birds

----------


## Tickiteboo

rabid

----------


## Thormaturge

BRIAR

----------


## snakeeyes

Rabid

----------


## bobo746

^ 8685

friar

----------


## Lambik

Fairy

----------


## bobo746

hairy(nosed wombat)

----------


## brettandlek

Harry (As in Houdini)

----------


## TafkaB

Barry.

----------


## brettandlek

Marry.

----------


## Lambik

Carry

----------


## Airportwo

Carry...

----------


## Airportwo

Crazy?

----------


## brettandlek

Crays (plural)

----------


## snakeeyes

Scrap

----------


## brettandlek

Parks. 

DSE Dept of Scorched Earth, if you Aussie you would underastand that. :-)

----------


## stuie

Strap

----------


## TafkaB

Straw

----------


## snakeeyes

Waste

----------


## drk411

Haste

----------


## drk411

Leash

----------


## snakeeyes

Ashen

----------


## happynz

shear

----------


## snakeeyes

Reach

----------


## brettandlek

Teach.

----------


## brettandlek

Peach. Learn something new every day.

----------


## Lambik

Beach

----------


## drk411

leach

----------


## TafkaB

leech

----------


## snakeeyes

Cheer

----------


## TafkaB

chore

----------


## snakeeyes

Whore

----------


## TafkaB

whole

----------


## snakeeyes

Hotel

----------


## stuie

Stole

----------


## snakeeyes

Loose

----------


## brettandlek

Loser.

----------


## stuie

Lover

----------


## snakeeyes

Vowel

----------


## Tickiteboo

towel

----------


## snakeeyes

extol

----------


## Airportwo

Motel

----------


## Thormaturge

MODEL




Just in case you are tired of the Paris Hilton photos.

----------


## Airportwo

Older

----------


## Thormaturge

ORDER

----------


## brettandlek

Drove.

----------


## Airportwo

Lover

----------


## brettandlek

Liver.

----------


## brettandlek

Alive.

----------


## Mr Lick

*Alice*

----------


## Thormaturge

PLACE

----------


## Airportwo

Scalp

----------


## Thormaturge

CARPS

----------


## Tickiteboo

cards

----------


## brettandlek

Crabs.

----------


## Thormaturge

BRACE

----------


## snakeeyes

CARVE

----------


## Tickiteboo

brave

----------


## stuie

Brake

----------


## Bogon

Kebab

----------


## snakeeyes

Baker

----------


## Thormaturge

BEARS



Jesus died so that we may have the Starbucks Easter Bear

----------


## snakeeyes

ASTER

----------


## bobo746

roast

----------


## happynz

taser

----------


## Thormaturge

BEAST

----------


## brettandlek

Taste.

----------


## Thormaturge

TARTS

----------


## bobo746

^ Cant let it go mate  :Smile: 

darts

----------


## Thormaturge

SMART



Bream schoolhouse

----------


## brettandlek

Farts.


Especially with Thai Food!

----------


## Lambik

Facts

----------


## Airportwo

Fatso

----------


## snakeeyes

Float

----------


## Finney64

Gloat

----------


## brettandlek

Bloat.

----------


## Thormaturge

BOATS

----------


## Finney64

Brats

----------


## Lambik

Brass

----------


## Tickiteboo

wrass

----------


## brettandlek

Grass.



Havent seen that for a while.

----------


## stuie

Rages

----------


## brettandlek

Gases.

----------


## snakeeyes

SAVES .

----------


## brettandlek

Saved.

----------


## bobo746

davis

----------


## Lambik

Ideas

----------


## brettandlek

Yeh you right.
Ideas to Seals? dont know what i was thinking.
Must have been having some of that grass i posted earlier.
Sorry guys.

----------


## Logician

:Sorry1:  :No:

----------


## Logician

Sedan

----------


## Airportwo

^^ Yes you are! now go and get a life  :Smile:   Seals to Sedan?



Sells

----------


## bobo746

bells

----------


## Logician

No Ideas to sedan cos seals was wrong!

Balls

----------


## brettandlek

Slabs.

----------


## Finney64

Brass

----------


## bobo746

crass

----------


## Finney64

class

----------


## bobo746

slags

----------


## Logician

Shags

----------


## bobo746

skags

----------


## Airportwo

Gawks?

----------


## Bogon

wanks............. :bananaman:

----------


## Thormaturge

SPANK ?

----------


## Bogon

Skank

----------


## brettandlek

555... Stank

----------


## Airportwo

Stand?

----------


## snakeeyes

dates

----------


## Airportwo

Trade?

----------


## brettandlek

I put "Trans" and had a pic but have retracted it to hopefully keep the same pic going.
So ignore this one.

----------


## Logician

Rates 

Edit: Sorry, just saw the 3 letter thread, I feel like such a fraud  :Sad:

----------


## Tickiteboo

dates    tease?

----------


## snakeeyes

TASTE

----------


## brettandlek

Sweat :-(

----------


## Finney64

yeast

----------


## snakeeyes

FEAST

----------


## Finney64

who'da thought this brass could be so popular?

----------


## brettandlek

ha ha Tease.

----------


## snakeeyes

Teats

----------


## drk411

steal.... One or Both ?

----------


## drk411

Leaks....    Does she ?

----------


## drk411

leaps...  Sure she does

----------


## drk411

Peels...  slowly slowly.

----------


## drk411

Heels.   watch them !

----------


## drk411

Shell..  Out some Bahts.

----------


## Bogon

Hello.................(handsome man. Where you go?)

----------


## drk411

hallo... Young and handsome. Holla is also valid.

----------


## drk411

Loath.... you for not showing up.

----------


## drk411

Lathe....  Well the dictionary says "the workpiece turns about a horizontal axis against a fixed tool"

----------


## drk411

Bathe ... Shall we ? But you gotta get rid of  that umbrella !!!

----------


## drk411

Bahts.... No problem sweety. Who does not need them in LOS ?



I like this thread.. Now let others come in too, otherwise i would keep on ranting.

----------


## Logician

That's gotta be the end of that one surely?

Habit

----------


## drk411

Faith.. that young man would come back.

----------


## drk411

Thais... Elementary Dr. Watson.

----------


## drk411

Saint.. who ?

----------


## drk411

Paint... the nearby drum ?

----------


## snakeeyes

Satin..... knickers ?

----------


## drk411

Taint ..  Not sure

----------


## drk411

Stain...  where ?

----------


## drk411

Waist.. needs some ab excercise.

----------


## snakeeyes

Waits.... for who ?

----------


## Logician

Wrist

----------


## snakeeyes

Brits ...  ?

[/quote]

----------


## Logician

Brats

----------


## snakeeyes

Tarts ....... ?

[/quote][/quote]

----------


## Bogon

rates.......(500 baht s/t?)



I promise that is my last one with this picture, unless I get a classic word (which won't happen).

----------


## Logician

Straw

----------


## snakeeyes

Aster....... 2 flowers (500 baht s/t?)



I promise that is my last one with this picture, unless I get a classic word (which won't happen).[/quote]

----------


## bobo746

thanks finney this pic got a good run  :Smile: 

tease

----------


## snakeeyes

thanks finney this pic got a good run  :Smile: 

Cease

----------


## bobo746

ok one more

lease

----------


## snakeeyes

ok one more

Steal

----------


## bobo746

steak

----------


## Thormaturge

STEAM

----------


## bobo746

meals

----------


## Airportwo

Beams

----------


## brettandlek

Smear (as in pap)

----------


## Thormaturge

BREAM

----------


## bobo746

bread

----------


## brettandlek

Tread.

----------


## Thormaturge

DREAM

----------


## brettandlek

Realm.

----------


## Airportwo

Moral?

----------


## bobo746

CORAL

----------


## Airportwo

Crawl...

----------


## brettandlek

Brawl.

----------


## Thormaturge

TRAWL

----------


## brettandlek

Wrath.

----------


## Airportwo

Water

----------


## Logician

Rated

----------


## Finney64

Dated



( sorry )

----------


## Airportwo

You should be!  :Smile:  



Teddy  :Smile:

----------


## Lambik

Reddy

----------


## snakeeyes

Dread

----------


## Logician

Tread

----------


## Airportwo

Bread

----------


## Logician

Bream

----------


## snakeeyes

Barmy

----------


## Airportwo

Mayor

----------


## brettandlek

Maori.

----------


## brettandlek

Amore.
I am only relatively young, but dont mind a drop of Dean Martin now and then.

----------


## Logician

Relative to who Confucius  :mid: 
I can't talk, I'm 34 and my favourite band of all time is Dr Hook :Shock:  

Roman

----------


## brettandlek

Moron.

----------


## snakeeyes

Groom

----------


## drk411

Broom

----------


## snakeeyes

Robot

----------


## Tickiteboo

brood

----------


## snakeeyes

Drool



( sorry )

----------


## Thormaturge

ODOUR

----------


## bobo746

dtour

----------


## snakeeyes

Route

----------


## Thormaturge

TROUT

----------


## bobo746

grout

----------


## Thormaturge

TOURS

----------


## bobo746

hours

----------


## Airportwo

House (Tiger Woods new bachelor pad!)

----------


## brettandlek

Horse.

----------


## Thormaturge

SCORE



Ronaldo scores again!

----------


## drk411

Scare

----------


## Airportwo

Brace

----------


## brettandlek

Grace.

----------


## Lambik

Caged

----------


## drk411

Gated

----------


## Logician

Hated

----------


## snakeeyes

Stead

----------


## brettandlek

Steed.

----------


## snakeeyes

Speed
[/quote]

----------


## Mr Lick

*Swede*

----------


## Bogon

Dweeb

----------


## Airportwo

Weeds!

----------


## stuie

Deers

----------


## Mr Lick

Deeds

----------


## snakeeyes

Eased

----------


## Mr Lick

*Salee*

----------


## brettandlek

Malee.

Also this girls name.

----------


## Thormaturge

MALES

----------


## brettandlek

Sorry, couldnt resist it.
MOLES..

----------


## Thormaturge

^
You are weak and should learn to resist the obvious. :Smile: 

SOLES

----------


## Airportwo

Souls

----------


## brettandlek

Louis.

----------


## brettandlek

Lotus.

----------


## Logician

Sloth

----------


## snakeeyes

Hotel

----------


## Mr Lick

*Towel*

----------


## brettandlek

Welts.


From paintballs, stuff that!

----------


## snakeeyes

Sweet

----------


## brettandlek

Even the Hoff "Sweat"s

----------


## snakeeyes

Swept

----------


## brettandlek

Sweep.

Caption was "Naked Cyclists Sweep Melbourne Streets"

----------


## snakeeyes

Peeps

----------


## brettandlek

Speed.

----------


## brettandlek

Seeds.

----------


## Lambik

Doses

----------


## stuie

Dress

----------


## redbaron

sheds

----------


## snakeeyes

Hides

----------


## brettandlek

Sorry! "Hires"

----------


## Tickiteboo

shrek

----------


## Thormaturge

SHARK



I see fish everywhere.  They don't know they're fish....

----------


## drk411

share

----------


## Airportwo

Fresh...

----------


## Lambik

Fires

----------


## drk411

Resin

----------


## snakeeyes

Brine

----------


## Airportwo

Bride

----------


## drk411

pride

----------


## Airportwo

Prize!

----------


## brettandlek

PRICE
Gee Baht?

----------


## Thormaturge

PRIME

----------


## snakeeyes

Timer

----------


## Airportwo

Tripe?

----------


## snakeeyes

Rivet

----------


## Thormaturge

RIVER

----------


## Tickiteboo

rover

----------


## stuie

Lover

----------


## Bogon

Veron

The great Argie footballer and part time model. :Sorry1:

----------


## Thormaturge

DOVER

----------


## snakeeyes

Rodeo

----------


## drk411

Horde

----------


## snakeeyes

Erode

----------


## brettandlek

Drone.

----------


## snakeeyes

Loner

----------


## Lambik

Lover

----------


## snakeeyes

Clove.

----------


## brettandlek

Close.

----------


## snakeeyes

Poles

----------


## Thormaturge

SOLES




Call me lazy, I don't care.

----------


## snakeeyes

Sells  ?

----------


## brettandlek

Lobes.

----------


## Airportwo

Obeys...

----------


## Thormaturge

BUOYS

----------


## Airportwo

Bogus

----------


## brettandlek

Bouts

----------


## Thormaturge

STOUR



John Constable, "Fishing on the River Stour"

----------


## Lambik

Court

----------


## snakeeyes

Trout

----------


## Airportwo

Trust!

----------


## snakeeyes

Stout

----------


## brettandlek

Shout.

----------


## snakeeyes

SHOOT

----------


## stuie

Those

----------


## snakeeyes

Shone

----------


## Thormaturge

SHEEN

----------


## snakeeyes

Knees

----------


## happynz

skien

----------


## snakeeyes

Liken

----------


## brettandlek

Liked..

----------


## Lambik

Glide

----------


## brettandlek

Slide.

----------


## snakeeyes

Dials

----------


## Airportwo

Liars!

----------


## snakeeyes

Stair

----------


## Mr Lick

Tears

----------


## Airportwo

Tarts!

----------


## Thormaturge

BEARS

----------


## snakeeyes

^^^^
ERASE

----------


## Thormaturge

SPEAR

----------


## brettandlek

Spire.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Prize

----------


## snakeeyes

PRIDE

----------


## brettandlek

Drips.

----------


## stuie

Rapid

----------


## brettandlek

Pride.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Pridz, Eric



And yep, :bananaman:  I know I spelt his name wrong

----------


## Airportwo

Rapid

----------


## happynz

plaid

----------


## brettandlek

Dials.

----------


## Mr Lick

Slade

----------


## Airportwo

False

----------


## brettandlek

Slate.

----------


## stuie

Later

----------


## drk411

tears

----------


## brettandlek

Wears.

----------


## Airportwo

Wafer

----------


## Thormaturge

WATER

----------


## Airportwo

^ Treat?

----------


## brettandlek

Great.,

----------


## Airportwo

^


Agree  :Smile:

----------


## drk411

Greet

----------


## happynz

trees

----------


## Airportwo

Tease?

----------


## thekiddie

Taste

----------


## Airportwo

Twats?

----------


## Lambik

Twist

----------


## snakeeyes

Stint

----------


## Thormaturge

PINTS

----------


## snakeeyes

POINT

----------


## Mr Lick

Paint

----------


## brettandlek

Pants.

----------


## Lambik

Spent

----------


## Tickiteboo

stamp

----------


## brettandlek

Tramp.

----------


## Airportwo

Party

----------


## brettandlek

Marty.

----------


## stuie

Marry

----------


## snakeeyes

Array

----------


## Tickiteboo

Barry

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Halle Berry

----------


## brettandlek

Merry.

----------


## Thormaturge

FERRY

----------


## Airportwo

Merry...

----------


## Thormaturge

JERRY



I sadly missed out on free cone day....

----------


## brettandlek

Jerky.

----------


## snakeeyes

JOKER



Ronaldo scores again ?

----------


## Airportwo

Broke

----------


## snakeeyes

Baker

----------


## brettandlek

Maker.

----------


## Thormaturge

BREAM





 Here we have "Arnold" imitating the submarine in "Das Boot" eagerly awaiting the command, "full bream ahead".

----------


## Airportwo

Marge

----------


## snakeeyes

Large

----------


## Thormaturge

BARGE




Long Live the King.

----------


## ThaiLite

Argue

----------


## snakeeyes

AGREE




Long Live the King.

----------


## Tickiteboo

green

----------


## snakeeyes

^^^^
Negro

----------


## Airportwo

Green

----------


## Thormaturge

GREET

----------


## brettandlek

Great

----------


## Thormaturge

GRATE

----------


## brettandlek

Graze.

----------


## Thormaturge

GLAZE

----------


## Airportwo

Agile...

----------


## Bogon

Eagle.

This baby's for you Thormaturge.................................

----------


## Tickiteboo



----------


## snakeeyes

Pearl

----------


## Thormaturge

EARLY

----------


## brettandlek

Larry.

----------


## Thormaturge

MARRY


William and Kate - the secret interview





Catch this quickly before Youtube take it down!

----------


## brettandlek

Morry.


No really.

----------


## Airportwo

Merry

----------


## brettandlek

Derry.

----------


## stuie

Ready

----------


## Thormaturge

BEARD

----------


## Airportwo

Bream  :Smile:

----------


## Thormaturge

BEARS

----------


## snakeeyes

STARE

----------


## Lambik

Acres

----------


## Airportwo

Swear f#$% it

----------


## brettandlek

Sweat. Apparently thats what she was doing?

----------


## stuie

Straw

----------


## Airportwo

Farts!

----------


## snakeeyes

TARTS

----------


## Tickiteboo

darts

----------


## happynz

strap

----------


## snakeeyes

SPARE.........DICK

----------


## brettandlek

Dares.

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## snakeeyes

DREAD.............OMG

----------


## brettandlek

Reads.

----------


## snakeeyes

REARS

----------


## Airportwo

Wears...

----------


## snakeeyes

WATER

----------


## brettandlek

Tears.

----------


## stuie

Stair

----------


## Tickiteboo

traps

----------


## snakeeyes

**


*pairs*

----------


## blue

rails

----------


## Thormaturge

PARIS



Donald Trump's nemesis....

----------


## Airportwo

Strip...

----------


## snakeeyes

print

----------


## Lambik

Train

----------


## Airportwo

Nitro

----------


## brettandlek

Train.

----------


## Tickiteboo

brain

----------


## Mr Lick

*Train*

----------


## snakeeyes

RATIO

----------


## Lambik

After 9083 9085 and 9087 here another Train

----------


## Airportwo

Giant

----------


## Tickiteboo

Tring

----------


## snakeeyes

BRING........me pussy , please

----------


## brettandlek

Rings.

What a dick head!

----------


## Airportwo

Girls?  :Smile:

----------


## snakeeyes

LIARS .......Thai ?  :Smile:

----------


## Thormaturge

GRAIL

----------


## snakeeyes

LAGER

----------


## happynz

anger

----------


## Lambik

Angel

----------


## brettandlek

Gleam.

----------


## Airportwo

Flame

----------


## snakeeyes

THIS CNUT IS TO  ( BLAME )  FOR ALL THE TROUBLE IN THIS WORLD.

----------


## Airportwo

Label...

----------


## snakeeyes

**


BALLS............stupid game.

----------


## brettandlek

Falls.

----------


## Mr Lick

Walls

----------


## Mr Lick

*Wills*

----------


## Airportwo

Kills!

----------


## brettandlek

Licks.

----------


## Tickiteboo

click

----------


## brettandlek

Chick.

----------


## Mr Lick

Chuck

----------


## snakeeyes

CHECK ........nice smile

----------


## Lambik

Choke

----------


## Thormaturge

CHEEK

----------


## Mr Lick

Cheer

----------


## Mr Lick

Creep

----------


## snakeeyes

Erect............Stand up.

----------


## Tickiteboo

trees

----------


## snakeeyes

Tease

----------


## Mr Lick

State

----------


## snakeeyes

Taste...................aloy mak

----------


## happynz

stale

----------


## snakeeyes

Stare

----------


## happynz

smart

----------


## snakeeyes

Storm

----------


## Tickiteboo

strop

----------


## snakeeyes

Sport

----------


## brettandlek

Sprog.

----------


## Bogon

Grope

----------


## brettandlek

Roped.

----------


## Thormaturge

PROUD

----------


## brettandlek

Round.

----------


## Lambik

Bound

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## brettandlek

Outed.

----------


## snakeeyes

Doubt

----------


## happynz

bouts

----------


## brettandlek

Tubes.

----------


## Mr Lick

Busty

----------


## Thormaturge

GUTSY

----------


## Airportwo

^ ?

----------


## Lambik

Ghost

----------


## Mr Lick

Hosts

----------


## brettandlek

Spots.

----------


## brettandlek

Pouts.

----------


## bobo746

louts

----------


## Tickiteboo

stout

----------


## blue

bouts


he's boxing this weekend !

----------


## bobo746

shout

----------


## blue

hoots

----------


## bobo746

boots

----------


## blue

roots

----------


## bobo746

toots

----------


## blue

stool

----------


## brettandlek

Stole.

----------


## happynz

tolls

----------


## bobo746

troll

----------


## brettandlek

"Rolls"-Royce.

----------


## Lambik

Dolls

----------


## happynz

Dolly

----------


## brettandlek

Lolly.

----------


## Airportwo

Golly

----------


## bobo746

jolly - roger

----------


## Airportwo

Folly

----------


## brettandlek

Holly........... Vallance, oh yes. Not bad for white folk.

----------


## Mr Lick

Hilly

----------


## brettandlek

Willy. Me.... I wish!

----------


## Mr Lick

George *'Wally'* Bush

----------


## brettandlek

Rally.

----------


## Airportwo

Loyal...

----------


## brettandlek

Royal.

----------


## bobo746

layer

----------


## brettandlek

Leo "Sayer"

----------


## happynz

Bayer

----------


## brettandlek

Years.

----------


## happynz

spear

----------


## brettandlek

Speak.

----------


## Lambik

Snake

----------


## brettandlek

Shake.

----------


## Airportwo

^


Hates!

----------


## Tickiteboo

steak

----------


## Mr Lick

Stale

----------


## Lambik

Slave

----------


## brettandlek

Valve. No idea what i means?"

----------


## stuie

Leave

----------


## drk411

Veals

----------


## snakeeyes

Leash

----------


## Tickiteboo

Slash

----------


## bobo746

flash

----------


## Thormaturge

FLESH

----------


## bobo746

felch - better not put up a photo could get jailed  :Smile:

----------


## Thormaturge

^
The Felch family coat of arms

----------


## brettandlek

Belch.

----------


## bobo746

welch - plug

----------


## happynz

chews

----------


## brettandlek

Crews.

----------


## snakeeyes

Screw..............all farrangs

----------


## brettandlek

"Wreck" as in ravage.

----------


## Airportwo

Screw

----------


## brettandlek

Wrens. I was hanging to find something different coz we keep coming back to the same words.

----------


## stuie

Shrew

----------


## Hawaiian Cat

Shred

----------


## Tickiteboo

shire

----------


## snakeeyes

Rides.

----------


## happynz

Y'know someone always has to take it a step further.   :bananaman: 


slide

----------


## brettandlek

Likes.

----------


## snakeeyes

Miles

----------


## Airportwo

Deism...

----------


## Tickiteboo

smile    :Smile:

----------


## happynz

films

----------


## genghis61

slimy

----------


## brettandlek

Miles.

----------


## Lambik

Evils

----------


## Airportwo

Veils

----------


## stuie

Salve

----------


## happynz

slake

----------


## TafkaB

snake

----------


## stuie

Snack

----------


## Airportwo

Spank

----------


## blue

prank

----------


## Tickiteboo

plank

----------


## Airportwo

plain

----------


## redbaron

plane

----------


## happynz

lanes

----------


## blue

danes

----------


## brettandlek

Manes.

----------


## Airportwo

Jeans

----------


## brettandlek

Beans.

----------


## Airportwo

Abuse

----------


## Tickiteboo

amuse

----------


## stuie

Steam

----------


## Airportwo

Sweat

----------


## brettandlek

Sweet.

----------


## brettandlek

Welts.

----------


## brettandlek

Tells.

----------


## Thormaturge

STILL




Somewhere in Pattaya 2011

----------


## Airportwo

Silly?

----------


## happynz

silty

----------


## snakeeyes

Stilt

----------


## Tickiteboo

Stihl

----------


## Thormaturge

HILLS

----------


## happynz

hilts

----------


## snakeeyes

Slits

----------


## brettandlek

Sluts.

----------


## bobo746

slats

----------


## happynz

spats

----------


## Thormaturge

PASTA

----------


## brettandlek

Opel or Holden, depending where you come from.
"ASTRA"

----------


## Thormaturge

STARS

----------


## Lambik



----------


## sabaii sabaii

grans

----------


## brettandlek

Grins.

----------


## Thormaturge

SINGH



Vijay

----------


## brettandlek

Signs.

----------


## happynz

shins

----------


## Thormaturge

SNIPS

----------


## Airportwo

Penis

----------


## stuie

Inept

----------


## Tickiteboo

paint

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Pants

----------


## Airportwo

Pawns

----------


## happynz

prawn

----------


## bobo746

brawn

----------


## snakeeyes

Brain

----------


## blue

Drain

----------


## bobo746

train  :trainwreck:

----------


## LooseBowels

rants

----------


## bobo746

stand

----------


## LooseBowels

nasty

----------


## bobo746

tasty

----------


## brettandlek

Hasty.

----------


## Airportwo

Trash

----------


## brettandlek

Crash.

----------


## Lambik

Charm

----------


## stuie

Harem

----------


## brettandlek

Reamss.

----------


## Tickiteboo

steam

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Tamed

----------


## stuie

Media

----------


## snakeeyes

Dream

----------


## Thormaturge

BREAM !!!!  yes, oh yes....

----------


## bobo746

cream

----------


## LooseBowels

cramp

----------


## Thormaturge

CARPS

----------


## bobo746

ramps

----------


## brettandlek

Camps.

----------


## Lambik

Space

----------


## brettandlek

Mixed "RACES"

----------


## stuie

Share

----------


## Lambik

Ashes

----------


## stuie

Stash

----------


## snakeeyes

Hates

----------


## LooseBowels

Shite      :Smile:    LooseBowels

----------


## Lambik

Sixth

----------


## bobo746

smith

----------


## blue

mirth

----------


## Tickiteboo

third

----------


## LooseBowels

hired

----------


## bobo746

wired

----------


## brettandlek

Wires.

----------


## Lambik

Write

----------


## brettandlek

Twine.

----------


## happynz

white

----------


## Lambik

Twice

----------


## brettandlek

> white


Ha ha ha

----------


## stuie

Cited

----------


## OneSureThing

tired

----------


## finished

dirty

----------


## stuie

Tried

----------


## OneSureThing

Dried

----------


## Lambik

Fired

----------


## happynz

drier


kinda pervy looking, this hair-drier

----------


## snakeeyes

Dried

----------


## LooseBowels

bride

----------


## bobo746

ridge

----------


## LooseBowels

diner

----------


## bobo746

inner

----------


## LooseBowels

finer

----------


## bobo746

liner

----------


## brettandlek

Diner.

----------


## bobo746

^ 9317

renal

----------


## Lambik

Arena

----------


## brettandlek

Brean.
 Somewhere in England.

----------


## Airportwo

Beano

----------


## brettandlek

Bones.

----------


## Airportwo

Obeys!

----------


## snakeeyes

Bodes............you're on a promise .

----------


## stuie

Codes

----------


## brettandlek

Nodes. I dont feel so bad now.

----------


## snakeeyes

Bones

----------


## happynz

boons

----------


## snakeeyes

Knobs

----------


## happynz

snobs

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## Lambik

Blows

----------


## Thormaturge

GLOWS

----------


## thekiddie

Gowns

----------


## Mr Lick

Snogs

----------


## stuie

Sings

----------


## brettandlek

Grins.

----------


## Airportwo

swing..

----------


## brettandlek

Sling.

----------


## blue

bling

----------


## Lambik

Blind

----------


## stuie

Lined

----------


## snakeeyes

Dined

----------


## Mr Lick

Mined

----------


## happynz

miner

----------


## Thormaturge

SIREN

----------


## snakeeyes

Nerds

----------


## Tickiteboo

needs

----------


## happynz

Leeds

----------


## Thormaturge

REEDS




...plus a few fish

----------


## happynz

steed

----------


## Lambik

Sweet

----------


## Tickiteboo

sweat

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## brettandlek

Feast.

----------


## stuie

Aster

----------


## brettandlek

Steer.

----------


## snakeeyes

Greet

----------


## Lambik

Verge

----------


## stuie

Green

----------


## Mr Lick

*Greed*

----------


## Thormaturge

GREEN

----------


## stuie

Egret

----------


## happynz

trees

----------


## snakeeyes

Steep

----------


## LooseBowels

piste

----------


## bobo746

paste

----------


## LooseBowels

expat

----------


## happynz

peaty

----------


## snakeeyes

Party

----------


## bobo746

parky

----------


## LooseBowels

crapy    :Smile:   LooseBowels

----------


## brettandlek

Crays.

----------


## happynz

scrap

----------


## brettandlek

Wraps.

----------


## happynz

warts



yechhh...

----------


## stuie

Strap

----------


## Tickiteboo

pants

----------


## snakeeyes

Rants

----------


## happynz

train


Now, that's got awesome sauce poured all over it. A jet powered train...cool!

----------


## LooseBowels

taint

----------


## bobo746

faint

----------


## brettandlek

Saint.

----------


## LooseBowels

skint

----------


## bobo746

stank

----------


## Thormaturge

STINK

----------


## brettandlek

Stank.

----------


## bobo746

^ 9389 come on mate try to keep up. :Smile:

----------


## brettandlek

Ha ha ha sorry too busy.  :cmn: 

HINTS.

----------


## bobo746

pints

----------


## brettandlek

Mints.

----------


## happynz

stint

----------


## Airportwo

Twins

----------


## Lambik

Swing

----------


## brettandlek

Sings.

----------


## stuie

Sting

----------


## happynz

sling

----------


## LooseBowels

glint

----------


## bobo746

flint

----------


## LooseBowels

fling    :cmn:

----------


## bobo746

glint

----------


## Thormaturge

BLING

----------


## bobo746

cling

----------


## Lambik

Lying

----------


## happynz

dying

----------


## brettandlek

Doing.

----------


## bobo746

going

----------


## brettandlek

Boing.

----------


## happynz

boink

----------


## brettandlek

Deer "BONKS" dog

----------


## Mr Lick

Banks (Jeff)

----------


## brettandlek

Wanks.

----------


## Lambik

Walks

----------


## stuie

Stalk

----------


## LooseBowels

tacks

----------


## bobo746

talks

----------


## LooseBowels

flask

----------


## bobo746

flash

----------


## LooseBowels

flats

----------


## Thormaturge

FLAGS




"I have a diver down"

----------


## bobo746

flogs  :tosser1:

----------


## happynz

flops

----------


## bobo746

flips

----------


## brettandlek

Flaps.

----------


## Thormaturge

FALSE  ^

"Super katoey"

----------


## stuie

Lease

----------


## brettandlek

Seals.

----------


## Lambik

Bless

----------


## happynz

BLISS!

(NZ Music Month)   :bananaman:

----------


## brettandlek

l

Slits.

----------


## stuie

Still

----------


## Lambik

Pills

----------


## stuie

Plies

----------


## brettandlek

Slice.

----------


## stuie

Scale

----------


## happynz

sales

----------


## LooseBowels

slash

----------


## bobo746

slabs

----------


## LooseBowels

brass

----------


## bobo746

grass(sorry lambik)

----------


## brettandlek

Glass.

----------


## happynz

Blass

----------


## stuie

Sales

----------


## Airportwo

Wales

----------


## brettandlek

> Glass.


That one on the right is real cute, great hooters too.

----------


## brettandlek

Salem.

----------


## happynz

blame

----------


## LooseBowels

album

----------


## stuie

Mauls

----------


## Lambik

Small

----------


## brettandlek

smell.

----------


## stuie

Limes

----------


## snakeeyes

Smile ......... no boxing

----------


## Tickiteboo

meals

----------


## Thormaturge

SEALS



The one that shot bin Laden receives a bonus.

----------


## happynz

sears

----------


## LooseBowels

dress

----------


## Airportwo

Rides

----------


## Tickiteboo

fries

----------


## LooseBowels

spire

----------


## Thormaturge

PIKES



wait a minute...I'm the predator not you!

----------


## brettandlek

Speck.

----------


## Thormaturge

SPOCK



"Live long and borrow"

----------


## happynz

spook

----------


## Lambik

Looks

----------


## Thormaturge

HOOKS

----------


## LooseBowels

spook

----------


## stuie

Spool

----------


## Thormaturge

POOFS



Whiffenpoofs to be precise.

----------


## Mr Lick

Fools

----------


## brettandlek

Loose.

----------


## stuie

Slope

----------


## Mr Lick

Close

----------


## Airportwo

Clone?

----------


## brettandlek

Loner. 555 i can see what is coming next.

----------


## Mr Lick

Toner

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## Thormaturge

ROMEO

----------


## happynz

moors

----------


## snakeeyes

Roams

----------


## LooseBowels

smear

----------


## brettandlek

Swear.

----------


## LooseBowels

warts

----------


## bobo746

carts

----------


## Thormaturge

CRATE

----------


## bobo746

great

----------


## Thormaturge

HEART

----------


## snakeeyes

Share

----------


## bobo746

shape

----------


## Thormaturge

SHAKE

----------


## brettandlek

Skate.

----------


## bobo746

skase

----------


## happynz

steak

----------


## brettandlek

^ That looks great.
"Skeet"

----------


## happynz

peeks

----------


## Lambik

Weeks

----------


## happynz

wekas

----------


## Airportwo

Peaks?

----------


## Thormaturge

BEAKS

----------


## stuie

Backs

----------


## Mr Lick

*Becks*

----------


## Lambik

Decks

----------


## Airportwo

Ducks!

----------


## stuie

Kudos

----------


## snakeeyes

Sound

----------


## Neo

round

----------


## happynz

drown

----------


## Tickiteboo

Rowan

----------


## snakeeyes

Brown

----------


## happynz

frown

----------


## LooseBowels

owner

----------


## Tickiteboo

crown

----------


## bobo746

crowd

----------


## Neo

rowdy

----------


## bobo746

roddy

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## happynz

donny



 :Sorry1:

----------


## bobo746

sonny

----------


## stuie

Noisy

----------


## Mr Lick

Simon

----------


## Neo

moist

----------


## brettandlek

Hoist.

----------


## stuie

Shite

----------


## Airportwo

Chest

----------


## Neo

sheet

----------


## snakeeyes

Heats

----------


## Neo



----------


## dhans

Shave

----------


## Neo



----------


## happynz

maven

----------


## Airportwo

Anime

----------


## Lambik

Mania

----------


## Tickiteboo

Biman (airways)

----------


## Neo

brain

----------


## snakeeyes

Drain.........the brain.

----------


## LooseBowels

rabid

----------


## drk411

Bride

----------


## Neo



----------


## Thormaturge

BIRDY

----------


## Tickiteboo

^ love them birdys  :Smile:  !



Birds

----------


## LooseBowels

drips

----------


## bobo746

raids

----------


## Thormaturge

RAINS

----------


## bobo746

raise

----------


## Thormaturge

BEARS

----------


## bobo746

boars

----------


## Thormaturge

SOARS

----------


## Airportwo

Solar

----------


## Thormaturge

POLAR

----------


## bobo746

molar

----------


## brettandlek

Lamer.

----------


## bobo746

tamer

----------


## Thormaturge

MERIT



 I think Monica Lewinsky was after one.

----------


## bobo746

trims

----------


## brettandlek

Sorry, I posted same time as Bobo and cant delete it now.

----------


## brettandlek

Smart........ Car.

----------


## bobo746

tramp

----------


## Lambik

Party

----------


## brettandlek

Parts.

----------


## happynz

spare


...ribs...

----------


## brettandlek

^ They look great.
Raped.

----------


## Thormaturge

CAPED



Crusader

----------


## stuie

Dance

----------


## Neo

Ached

----------


## snakeeyes

Caned

----------


## Neo

crane

----------


## brettandlek

Crank......shaft.

----------


## Airportwo

Ranch

----------


## Neo

chair

----------


## Lambik

Chain

----------


## stuie

Niche

----------


## Neo



----------


## Airportwo

Sheik (Irina...)

----------


## Tickiteboo



----------


## snakeeyes

Shire

----------


## Neo

riser

----------


## Airportwo

Wires (could be any quaint little village in Thailand!)

----------


## blue

rinse

----------


## LooseBowels

singe

----------


## blue

binge

----------


## Neo



----------


## bobo746

mange

----------


## blue

games

----------


## bobo746

back on board blue ?

dames

----------


## Neo

dream

----------


## bobo746

cream (over that)

----------


## LooseBowels

reams....that

----------


## bobo746

teams

----------


## blue

stamp

----------


## Neo

tramp

----------


## bobo746

trump

----------


## brettandlek

Rumps.

----------


## brettandlek

Pumps.

----------


## happynz

plump

----------


## Neo

slump

----------


## stuie

Plume

----------


## Mr Lick

Mules  :mid:

----------


## blue

lumps

----------


## Neo



----------


## Lambik

Stump

----------


## Neo

mutts

----------


## Airportwo

Too slow...........

----------


## brettandlek

Mutes. ^was I wrong?

----------


## Bogon

Stump



Sugar. Just noticed the same word a few posts back.

Sorry.

----------


## Bogon

Going back to MUTES and came up with...

Mates



Now that looks like one happy dude!

----------


## Neo

steal

----------


## Airportwo

Stalk

----------


## Neo

steak

----------


## Mr Lick

Leaks

----------


## snakeeyes

Speak..........to me.....please.

----------


## happynz

spoke

----------


## Neo

spook

----------


## Airportwo

Poofs?

----------


## snakeeyes

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Proof............their....Poofs?

----------


## Neo

roofs

----------


## Tickiteboo

roots

----------


## bobo746

boots - puss in

----------


## LooseBowels

stool    :Smile:   LooseBowels

----------


## bobo746

loose

----------


## LooseBowels

oozes   :Smile:   LooseBowels

----------


## blue

dozes

----------


## bobo746

doses

----------


## Airportwo

Posed

----------


## bobo746

hosed

----------


## LooseBowels

shyed

----------


## brettandlek

Sheds.

----------


## happynz

desks


*shudder*

----------


## brettandlek

Skids.

----------


## BaitongBoy

dicks

----------


## Mr Lick

Micks

----------


## Neo

licks

----------


## stuie

Likes

----------


## brettandlek

Kites.

----------


## Airportwo

Skirt?

----------


## Neo

Phwooooooooooor! er.. I mean..

Skint

----------


## stuie

Tanks

----------


## BaitongBoy

^^^
Spank
 :mid:

----------


## Airportwo

Punks...

----------


## poolshark

SKUNK

----------


## Neo

skank

----------


## Airportwo

Yanks....(German propaganda from WW11)

----------


## Tickiteboo

banks

----------


## Mr Lick

Barks

----------


## Lambik

Shark

----------


## happynz

shack

----------


## blue

whack

----------


## happynz

chaws

----------


## snakeeyes

Watch.........this space.

----------


## Airportwo

Cheat..

----------


## blue

wheat

----------


## happynz

hater

----------


## BaitongBoy

trade

----------


## happynz

treat

----------


## Mr Lick

Tarty

----------


## Neo

party

 :Birthday:  :Jester:  :Flowers1:  :Grouphug:  :Arms:  :240:  :star:  :guitar:  :party43:  :rock_dj:  :beer:

----------


## Airportwo

Party... Twice!!! Great minds think alike and u beat me microseconds  Neo  :Smile:

----------


## stuie

Traps

----------


## BaitongBoy

craps

 :Smile:

----------


## Lambik

Races

----------


## brettandlek

Rapes.

----------


## BaitongBoy

tapes

 ::chitown::

----------


## Tickiteboo

tease

----------


## Lambik

Haste

----------


## stuie

Steam

----------


## Airportwo

Smote!

----------


## happynz

s'more

----------


## Neo

snore

----------


## happynz

owner

----------


## brettandlek

Newer.

----------


## BaitongBoy

fewer
 ::chitown::

----------


## happynz

fever

----------


## BaitongBoy

lever
 :mid:

----------


## Thormaturge

LOVER

----------


## Lambik

Cover

----------


## BaitongBoy

crave
 ::chitown::

----------


## stuie

Cared

----------


## BaitongBoy

dread

 :Smile:

----------


## Mr Lick

I disapprove 

'Reded'

----------


## BaitongBoy

reeds!

----------


## Lambik

Trees

----------


## BaitongBoy

stare
 :Smile:

----------


## stuie

Trash

----------


## Tickiteboo

scart

----------


## Airportwo

Tarts?

----------


## snakeeyes

Rates..........200 baht for three.

----------


## drk411

Trees

----------


## Airportwo

Greet...

----------


## bobo746

great

----------


## BaitongBoy

grade

 :mid:

----------


## bobo746

grape

----------


## brettandlek

Pears.

----------


## bobo746

cares

----------


## Lambik

Faces

----------


## brettandlek

Feces.

----------


## BaitongBoy

^ Fecks

----------


## drk411

necks

----------


## Lambik

Since

----------


## brettandlek

She forgot RINSE!

----------


## BaitongBoy

liner
 :Smile:

----------


## drk411

finer

----------


## Lambik

Knife

----------


## brettandlek

> finer


Can I ask a dumb question, I am only 42 and have seen the face i think of your avatar but cant put a name to it.

----------


## brettandlek

Fined.

----------


## BaitongBoy

feint
 :mid:

----------


## happynz

faint

----------


## BaitongBoy

saint
 :mid:

----------


## Tickiteboo

paint

----------


## drk411

> Originally Posted by drk411
> 
> 
> finer
> 
> 
> Can I ask a dumb question, I am only 42 and have seen the face i think of your avatar but cant put a name to it.


No question is dumb, my friend and I am 64. I just leeched it from internet. I too liked its look. No more no less. Though in real life I look much different than this young lad.

Mods:
Extremely sorry for being OT, but I had to answer.

----------


## brettandlek

> Originally Posted by brettandlek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by drk411
> ...


I am not gay or anything but his looks are captivating. Does anybody know?
Sorry to be off topic.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Looks kinda like David Bowie...
Or that guy from the Rocky Horror Picture Show
 :Smile:

----------


## BaitongBoy

taint
 :Smile: 

solly!

----------


## brettandlek

Tints.

----------


## BaitongBoy

stain

----------


## drk411

Stair

----------


## stuie

Rates

----------


## BaitongBoy

rants
 :Smile:

----------


## brettandlek

Pants.

----------


## Thormaturge

> Originally Posted by drk411
> 
> 
> finer
> 
> 
> Can I ask a dumb question, I am only 42 and have seen the face i think of your avatar but cant put a name to it.


I think it is Adam Ant.

----------


## Neo

plant

----------


## BaitongBoy

plane
 :Smile:

----------


## Lambik

Mates

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## brettandlek

Again wihdrawn.

----------


## Neo

leans

----------


## stuie

Slain

----------


## happynz

Asian

----------


## Airportwo

Sauna...

----------


## Neo

fauna

----------


## snakeeyes

Fanta........orange

----------


## LooseBowels

Faint

----------


## bobo746

taint

----------


## LooseBowels

stain  :Smile:  LooseBowels

----------


## bobo746

satan

----------


## brettandlek

Stank.

----------


## bobo746

Thank

----------


## brettandlek

Tanks.

----------


## bobo746

wanks

----------


## brettandlek

Tyra "BANKS"

----------


## bobo746

backs

----------


## brettandlek

Racks.

----------


## happynz

stack

----------


## Lambik

Shack

----------


## happynz

Shock

----------


## Thormaturge

SHACK

----------


## happynz

chaps

----------


## brettandlek

Chips.

----------


## Thormaturge

SHIPS

----------


## stuie

Spins

----------


## brettandlek

Spine.

----------


## stuie

Spire

----------


## snakeeyes

Ropes

----------


## happynz

scope

----------


## brettandlek

Popes.

----------


## LooseBowels

spoke

----------


## Airportwo

Pesky...

----------


## happynz

speck

----------


## Lambik

Peaks

----------


## brettandlek

Spear(s) When she looked ok.

----------


## happynz

spire

----------


## stuie

Ripen

----------


## Lambik

Piper

----------


## snakeeyes

Tripe

----------


## Bogon

Paper

^Shite. You beat me to it! Gonna leave it here anyways and start again from tripe.

----------


## Bogon

^^ From *tripe*

Trips

Slang for LSD in thr U.K.

----------


## Airportwo

Paris  :Smile:

----------


## happynz

spark

----------


## Airportwo

pairs

----------


## LooseBowels

craps   :Smile:   LooseBowels

----------


## bobo746

rapes

----------


## Tickiteboo

spade

----------


## blue

padre

----------


## bobo746

adder

----------


## LooseBowels

dares

----------


## bobo746

arses

----------


## blue

races

----------


## bobo746

faces

----------


## Thormaturge

SCALE

----------


## brettandlek

Lacks.

----------


## bobo746

jacks

----------


## happynz

racks

----------


## bobo746

hacks

----------


## brettandlek

Sacks.

----------


## bobo746

backs

----------


## brettandlek

Scabs.

----------


## bobo746

crabs

----------


## brettandlek

^ 555 thats scary.
Barks.

----------


## Lambik

Marks

----------


## bobo746

narks

----------


## stuie

Stark

----------


## Thormaturge

CARTS

----------


## Lambik



----------


## brettandlek

Scare.

----------


## brettandlek

Carer.

----------


## Mr Lick

Barce

----------


## stuie

Bread

----------


## Airportwo

Bream  :Smile:

----------


## snakeeyes

Dream..........s of catching fish.

----------


## blue

Drama

----------


## Thormaturge

AROMA

----------


## happynz

Aroha

----------


## blue

aloha

----------


## Airportwo

Shoal (Bream  :Smile:   )

----------


## Lambik

Clash

----------


## LooseBowels

leash

----------


## bobo746

haste

----------


## Airportwo

Trash

----------


## LooseBowels

short

----------


## bobo746

shore

----------


## Thormaturge

CHORE

----------


## bobo746

whore

----------


## Thormaturge

HORSE




Sea horse

----------


## bobo746

norse

----------


## brettandlek

Omitted for doubling up. Derr, again.

----------


## bobo746

^ 9815  :mid:

----------


## brettandlek

> ^ 9815


This one was "House" brick?

----------


## brettandlek

Mouse.

----------


## Lambik

Smoke

----------


## brettandlek

Tokes.

----------


## Thormaturge

TOKEN




Known in political circles as "change"

----------


## happynz

kendo

----------


## BaitongBoy

b'oken

----------


## happynz

knobs

----------


## BaitongBoy

banks
 :mid:

----------


## stuie

Spank

----------


## BaitongBoy

stank
 :mid:

----------


## snakeeyes

..........

----------


## brettandlek

> Funny.......sometimes ?


In the words of my missus "Don understand"?

----------


## brettandlek

Skank.

----------


## Airportwo

^ That truely is aptly named! A mother would find that specimin ugly!



Banks

----------


## LooseBowels

backs

----------


## Lambik

Jacks

----------


## happynz

^weird bit of homo-erotic frisson between Brando and Malden in that film.

stack

----------


## brettandlek

Stick.
How good is this idea?

----------


## LooseBowels

kicks

----------


## Tickiteboo

skink

----------


## Mr Lick

Winks

----------


## brettandlek

Wanks.

----------


## Mr Lick

Walks

----------


## BaitongBoy

stalk
 :Smile:

----------


## Mr Lick

Steal

----------


## snakeeyes

Leaks..........funny smell ?.

----------


## Airportwo

Shake

----------


## happynz

sheik

----------


## LooseBowels

Shite    :Smile:   LooseBowels

----------


## happynz

shits

----------


## LooseBowels

shift

----------


## BaitongBoy

first
 :Smile:

----------


## Thormaturge

FROST




The Frost Fish

----------


## BaitongBoy

store
 :mid:

----------


## happynz

Stoke

----------


## brettandlek

Smoke.

----------


## BaitongBoy

moose

 :Smile:

----------


## Lambik

Sodom

----------


## happynz

booms

----------


## BaitongBoy

boobs

 :Smile:

----------


## blue

bombs

----------


## LooseBowels

bobbs  :Smile:

----------


## Airportwo

Bobby

----------


## BaitongBoy

hobby

 ::chitown::

----------


## dhans

Hubby

----------


## stuie

Bushy

----------


## Lambik

Busty

----------


## Thormaturge

BURST

----------


## Bogon

Turbo

----------


## Lambik

Brute

----------


## brettandlek

Brunt.
Could'nt find a good pic.

----------


## Mr Lick

Bruno

----------


## BaitongBoy

burnt

 :mid:

----------


## brettandlek

Turns.
Hook turns, only Melbourne.

----------


## Airportwo

Not you!   :Smile:

----------


## stuie

Stuck

----------


## happynz

shuck

----------


## LooseBowels

chuck

----------


## Airportwo

Couch (She's sat on it!)

----------


## happynz

Choku

----------


## bobo746

choke

----------


## LooseBowels

chore

----------


## Airportwo

Cheer?

----------


## bobo746

clear

----------


## Katrin

cleat

----------


## brettandlek

Clean?

----------


## Thormaturge

CLANS



The Kennedy one is good.

Surely the trotters should have the pigs head...

----------


## happynz

clams

----------


## BaitongBoy

smack

 :mid:

----------


## brettandlek

Smock.

----------


## BaitongBoy

smoke

 :mid:

----------


## Mr Lick

Moyes

----------


## BaitongBoy

Morse
 :Smile:

----------


## brettandlek

Moose.

----------


## BaitongBoy

mouse

 :mid:

----------


## brettandlek

House.

----------


## BaitongBoy

louse

 :mid:

----------


## brettandlek

Soles.

----------


## BaitongBoy

souls

 :mid:

----------


## dhans

Soles

----------


## brettandlek

Sells.

----------


## stuie

Sleds

----------


## Lambik

Slide

----------


## stuie

Dials

----------


## Mr Lick

Slade

----------


## drk411

Ladle

----------


## Mr Lick

Dales

----------


## dhans



----------


## happynz

stale

  :Smile:

----------


## LooseBowels

waste   :Smile:   LooseBowels

----------


## bobo746

state

----------


## Tickiteboo

stoat

----------


## bobo746

toads

----------


## Airportwo

Stead

----------


## bobo746

steed

----------


## LooseBowels

weeds

----------


## Tickiteboo

Leeds

----------


## kikka

dales ...

----------


## bobo746

males

----------


## brettandlek

Smell.

----------


## BaitongBoy

small

 ::chitown::

----------


## happynz

lambs

----------


## Lambik

Balls

----------


## BaitongBoy

falls

 :mid:

----------


## dhans

Calls

----------


## Mr Lick

Cells

----------


## brettandlek

Celts.

----------


## stuie

Steal

----------


## brettandlek

Stahl.

----------


## Airportwo

Shalt

----------


## Mr Lick

Heals

----------


## Lambik

Heels

----------


## stuie

Sleet

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## Mr Lick

Swede

----------


## Mr Lick

Suede

----------


## Airportwo

Seedy  :Smile:

----------


## happynz

speed

----------


## Airportwo

Spend

----------


## Tickiteboo

snipe

----------


## bobo746

epics

----------


## LooseBowels

dices

----------


## snakeeyes

Sides

----------


## bobo746

doses

----------


## BaitongBoy

roses
 :Smile:

----------


## happynz

dopes

----------


## bobo746

pesto

----------


## BaitongBoy

stoop

 ::chitown::

----------


## happynz

sloop

----------


## BaitongBoy

poops
 :mid:

----------


## happynz

coops

----------


## Lambik

Cooks

----------


## happynz

Cocos

----------


## BaitongBoy

scoop
 ::chitown::

----------


## Thormaturge

SLOOP

----------


## BaitongBoy

slope

 :Smile:

----------


## happynz

pools

----------


## BaitongBoy

poles

 :mid:

----------


## Thormaturge

MOLES

----------


## happynz

males

----------


## Thormaturge

CAMEL

----------


## stuie

Gleam

----------


## BaitongBoy

maple
 :Smile:

----------


## Lambik

Petal

----------


## stuie

Spate

----------


## BaitongBoy

pasty

 :bananaman:

----------


## Airportwo

Splat...

----------


## BaitongBoy

plate
 :Smile:

----------


## Mr Lick

Alpen

----------


## Airportwo

Plank

----------


## LooseBowels

blank

----------


## snakeeyes

Plank .........

----------


## LooseBowels

^ :Smile: 


blank

----------


## BaitongBoy

ankle    (plank!)^

 :mid:

----------


## happynz

klans


question: why is the Vodafone logo in the middle of the klan's crest?

----------


## Mr Lick

Lanky

----------


## Lambik

Yanks

----------


## happynz

banks,tyra

----------


## stuie

Snack

----------


## Lambik

Cakes

----------


## BaitongBoy

snake

 :mid:

----------


## Airportwo

Yanks ?   :Smile:   Whoops!

----------


## bobo746

^ #9976

knave

----------


## LooseBowels

haven

----------


## bobo746

haken (hermann)

----------


## Airportwo

Sneak

----------


## bobo746

stake

----------


## LooseBowels

taxes

----------


## BaitongBoy

exact

 :Smile:

----------


## bobo746

taxed

----------


## BaitongBoy

faxed

 :mid:

----------


## bobo746

dexal

----------


## brettandlek

Latex.

----------


## bobo746

^ danger will robinson

texas

----------


## happynz

tejas

----------


## bobo746

tales

----------


## BaitongBoy

salty
 :mid:

----------


## stuie

Steal

----------


## BaitongBoy

petal

 :Smile:

----------


## Mr Lick

Tefal

----------


## BaitongBoy

fatal

 ::chitown::

----------


## Airportwo

Atlas

----------


## Tickiteboo

slate

----------


## Airportwo

Style?......

----------


## happynz

belts

----------


## BaitongBoy

bells

 :mid:

----------


## Lambik

Smell

----------


## BaitongBoy

shell

 :Smile:

----------


## Mr Lick

Hello   :Lick:

----------


## BaitongBoy

Jello

 :Smile:

----------


## Lambik



----------


## Thormaturge

CLONE

----------


## BaitongBoy

E-coli

 :Smile:

----------


## Airportwo

Olive...

----------


## BaitongBoy

voila!

 :mid:

----------


## snakeeyes

Vital.................slate keeps you dry.

----------


## stuie

Valid

----------


## BaitongBoy

divas

 :Smile:

----------


## stuie

Midas

----------


## BaitongBoy

dimes

 :mid:

----------


## dhans

miles

----------


## Airportwo

^ BIG isn't he!



Limey...

----------


## blue

slime 
i don't like the look of that black stuff either ...

----------


## Airportwo

Flies...

----------


## blue

flips

----------


## snakeeyes

Slips...........?

----------


## happynz

slap's  avatar

----------


## Airportwo

Psalm

----------


## BaitongBoy

malts

 :mid:

----------


## Lambik

Tails

----------


## BaitongBoy

salty

 :mid:

----------


## happynz

salts

----------


## BaitongBoy

splat

 :Smile:

----------


## happynz

stall

----------


## Lambik

Walls

----------


## BaitongBoy

swell

 :mid:

----------


## happynz

spell

----------


## dhans

Smell

----------


## happynz

Miles

----------


## BaitongBoy

Silom

 :Smile:

----------


## Tickiteboo

milks

----------


## stuie

Kilns

----------


## Lambik

Slick

----------


## BaitongBoy

stick

 :Smile:

----------


## Tickiteboo

stuck

----------


## BaitongBoy

stack

 :Smile:

----------


## snakeeyes

Steak

----------


## BaitongBoy

stark

 :mid:

----------


## stuie

Rakes

----------


## BaitongBoy

scare

 :mid:

----------


## Mr Lick

Carey

----------


## Airportwo

Crazy...

----------


## dhans

Craby.

Craby???

Yes, craby.

----------


## happynz

crabs

----------


## snakeeyes

Scare..........,.,bad dose of the crabs, soi 3 sukhumvit, Bkk

----------


## Airportwo

^ Large middle eastern chap perchance?


Erase - the memory  :Smile:

----------


## LooseBowels

eases

----------


## happynz

stare

----------


## Airportwo

Heart...

----------


## LooseBowels

treat

----------


## snakeeyes

React......please stop.

----------


## BaitongBoy

actor

 :mid:

----------


## brettandlek

Gator.

----------


## Lambik

Tango

----------


## BaitongBoy

mango

 :mid:

----------


## Mr Lick

Anglo

----------


## stuie

Goals

----------


## Airportwo

Slags

----------


## dhans

Gloss

----------


## Thormaturge

GLASS



Glassfish

----------


## happynz

grass

----------


## Airportwo

Crass

----------


## blue

Scrap

----------


## bobo746

pairs

----------


## LooseBowels

reaps

----------


## bobo746

reams

----------


## happynz

steam

----------


## Airportwo

Stamp

----------


## LooseBowels

mates   :Smile:

----------


## happynz

shame

----------


## bobo746

.....

----------


## Cruiser

harem

----------


## BaitongBoy

maker

 :Smile:

----------


## blue

baker

----------


## BaitongBoy

taker

 :mid:

----------


## happynz

track

----------


## Lambik

Crack

----------


## happynz

crock

----------


## brettandlek

Rocks.

----------


## happynz

shock

----------


## BaitongBoy

shack

 :mid:

----------


## Pattayahare

stack  :ssssh:

----------


## BaitongBoy

stick

 :Smile:

----------


## stuie

Slick

----------


## Lambik

Dicks

----------


## BaitongBoy

docks

 :mid:

----------


## dhans



----------


## stuie

Soaks

----------


## dhans

Skool

----------


## Airportwo

Loots?

----------


## dhans

Boots

----------


## happynz

stool

----------


## Airportwo

Coots  :Smile:

----------


## LooseBowels

Scout

----------


## Tickiteboo

stuck

----------


## bobo746

truck

----------


## blue

truce

----------


## bobo746

bruce

----------


## blue

brute

----------


## LooseBowels

utter

----------


## bobo746

otter

----------


## blue

outer

----------


## bobo746

tours

----------


## blue

spurt

----------


## BaitongBoy

parts

 :Smile:

----------


## bobo746

farts

----------


## BaitongBoy

^facts

 :mid:

----------


## bobo746

pacts

----------


## BaitongBoy

carps

 :mid:

----------


## Lambik

Space

----------


## stuie

Packs

----------


## r1 pet

picks...

----------


## BaitongBoy

dicks

 :mid:

----------


## snakeeyes

Licks .............his arse .

----------


## LooseBowels

kicks

----------


## bobo746

micks

----------


## blue

mocks

----------


## bobo746

socks

----------


## BaitongBoy

cocks

 :mid:

----------


## blue

Rocks

----------


## LooseBowels

croak

----------


## blue

creak

----------


## BaitongBoy

crack

 :mid:

----------


## bobo746

creek

----------


## BaitongBoy

creep

 :mid:

----------


## happynz

peers

----------


## Lambik

Serve

----------


## stuie

Seven

----------


## dhans

Sevan

----------


## dhans

Sorry, some of you might doubt if Sevan is really the largest lake in Armenia.

----------


## Lambik

Haven

----------


## snakeeyes

Shave

----------


## dhans



----------


## LooseBowels

arses

----------


## snakeeyes

Rates

----------


## bobo746

hates

----------


## brettandlek

Mates.

----------


## Lambik

Beast

----------


## BaitongBoy

yeast

 :mid:

----------


## snakeeyes

Feast.............b4 the famine.

----------


## dhans

Steal

----------


## stuie

Later

----------


## Mr Lick

Latex

----------


## snakeeyes

Extra...............tight.

----------


## dhans



----------


## LooseBowels

aster

----------


## Thormaturge

BASTE

----------


## Lambik

Babes

----------


## snakeeyes

Barbs

----------


## blue

barfs

----------


## snakeeyes

Scarf

----------


## Bogon

farce

----------


## BaitongBoy

craze

 :mid:

----------


## Tickiteboo

zebra

----------


## happynz

break

----------


## BaitongBoy

bream...

one for the Thorm... :Smile:

----------


## dhans

Marbre

----------


## stuie

(back to bream)
Maybe

----------


## LooseBowels

BeGay    :Smile:   yes please

----------


## happynz

baggy

----------


## blue

faggy

----------


## Lambik

Raggy

----------


## Bogon

Angry

----------


## happynz

grans

----------


## Lambik

Sugar

----------


## dhans

Grass

----------


## Bogon

Argos

The Brits will know!

----------


## Tickiteboo

goats

----------


## happynz

stoat

----------


## BaitongBoy

start...

----------


## Lambik

Taste

----------


## stuie

Beast

----------


## dhans



----------


## Lambik

Tease

----------


## brettandlek

Feast.

----------


## BaitongBoy

least...

----------


## dhans

Steel

----------


## happynz

leeks

----------


## blue

sleep

----------


## happynz

slept

----------


## blue

leapt

----------


## brettandlek

Pelts.

----------


## BaitongBoy

smelt...

----------


## happynz

stems

----------


## stuie

Mates

----------


## dhans

teams

----------


## dhans

O, mistake, change a letter...

Steem. Steem? Yeah steem.

----------


## snakeeyes

Melts

----------


## happynz

Samet

----------


## LooseBowels

Names

----------


## Lambik

Games

----------


## bobo746

gomes (jessica)

----------


## blue

gnome

----------


## happynz

Gomez...
...Addams...

----------


## LooseBowels

Gzero

----------


## drk411

Graze

----------


## Airportwo

Zebra

----------


## nedwalk

BREAM

----------


## Lambik

Dream

----------


## stuie

Mares

----------


## BaitongBoy

spare...

----------


## snakeeyes

Stare

----------


## BaitongBoy

^scare...

 :Smile:

----------


## Lambik

Cages

----------


## dhans

Skegs

----------


## Thormaturge

GEEKS




Spot the Billionaire

----------


## LooseBowels

GEEST

----------


## Lambik

Edges

----------


## BaitongBoy

hedge...

----------


## Satonic

Ledge

----------


## snakeeyes

Dogel

----------


## stuie

Yodel

----------


## BaitongBoy

delay...

----------


## snakeeyes

Plead

----------


## drk411

Blade

----------


## BaitongBoy

bleed...

----------


## Bogon

Ledge

----------


## BaitongBoy

wedge...

----------


## snakeeyes

Greed

----------


## BaitongBoy

green...

----------


## Lambik

Genie

----------


## alwarner

Merge

----------


## snakeeyes

Greet

----------


## bobo746

trees

----------


## LooseBowels

crest

----------


## bobo746



----------


## snakeeyes

DRESS.........................the bears.

----------


## LooseBowels

Dross

----------


## snakeeyes

Sword

----------


## bobo746

swore

----------


## LooseBowels

ropes

----------


## happynz

ropas

----------


## BaitongBoy

opera...

----------


## Satonic

raped

----------


## happynz

grape

----------


## stuie

Great

----------


## snakeeyes

Egret

----------


## LooseBowels

trees

----------


## happynz

three

----------


## LooseBowels

seeth

----------


## bobo746

teeth

----------


## Tickiteboo

tenth

----------


## bobo746

........................

----------


## LooseBowels

^  duckegg   :Smile: 

stent

----------


## bobo746

nests

----------


## happynz

stone

----------


## bobo746

shone

----------


## Satonic

Shine  :kma:

----------


## bobo746

sheen

----------


## snakeeyes

Needs

----------


## BaitongBoy

seeds...

----------


## Lambik

Sense

----------


## stuie

Ensue

----------


## snakeeyes

Dunce

----------


## happynz

uncle

----------


## brettandlek

Clunk.

----------


## happynz

clink

----------


## Thormaturge

CHINK

----------


## happynz

cinch

----------


## Satonic

China

----------


## BaitongBoy

panic...

----------


## snakeeyes

Chain

----------


## Mr Lick

Chang

----------


## stuie

Hangs

----------


## snakeeyes

Fangs

----------


## happynz

slang



thus...

----------


## snakeeyes

Bangs

----------


## happynz

bongs

----------


## brettandlek

Gongs.

----------


## happynz

tongs

----------


## Satonic

Thong

(No suitable image to attach  :Smile:  )

----------


## happynz

ghost

----------


## snakeeyes

Shoot

----------


## stuie

Sooty

----------


## happynz

boots

----------


## Lambik



----------


## happynz

Storm

----------


## blue

strum

----------


## LooseBowels

trump   :Smile:   LooseBowels

----------


## snakeeyes

Tramp.

----------


## LooseBowels

cramp  :Smile:

----------


## brettandlek

Champ.

----------


## snakeeyes

Charm

----------


## Lambik

10285/10286 from Taboo to Storm  :smiley laughing: 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx  xxxxxxxx

Ranch

----------


## brettandlek

Chang.

----------


## stuie

Chant

----------


## Lambik

Chain

----------


## BaitongBoy

chins...

----------


## brettandlek

China.

----------


## Satonic

Chink

----------


## Lambik

Think

----------


## stuie

Hints

----------


## brettandlek

Hunts.

----------


## snakeeyes

Tunes

----------


## happynz

nests

----------


## LooseBowels

tests

----------


## Tickiteboo

tents

----------


## snakeeyes

Rents...........................?

----------


## LooseBowels

gents   :Smile:   LooseBowels

----------


## brettandlek

Gnats.

----------


## Lambik

Stand

----------


## Satonic

Stain

----------


## stuie

Nails

----------


## brettandlek

Rails.

----------


## happynz

stair

----------


## snakeeyes

Stare.

----------


## LooseBowels

Rears  (Britany)   :Smile:

----------


## blue

bears

----------


## bobo746

beats
 :tosser1:

----------


## blue

beams

----------


## bobo746

beads

----------


## LooseBowels

bread

----------


## bobo746

breed

----------


## brettandlek

ha ha ha, no.
Dweeb.

----------


## bobo746

^^ #10321

----------


## brettandlek

Weeds.

----------


## snakeeyes

Welds

----------


## stuie

Swell

----------


## Lambik

Walls

----------


## snakeeyes

Falls

----------


## LooseBowels

stall

----------


## bobo746

tally

----------


## snakeeyes

Wally

----------


## bobo746

willy

----------


## LooseBowels

swill

----------


## snakeeyes

**


*Silly ...........................girls*

----------


## bobo746

sully

----------


## snakeeyes

Gulls

----------


## bobo746

gills

----------


## snakeeyes

Pills...............beer

----------


## bobo746

bills

----------


## snakeeyes

Bells...............wedding

----------


## bobo746

cells

----------


## Lambik

Calls

----------


## bobo746

balls

----------


## brettandlek

Lable.

----------


## bobo746

fable

----------


## brettandlek

Table.

----------


## happynz

blast

----------


## bobo746

bales

----------


## happynz

leaps

----------


## bobo746

reaps

----------


## brettandlek

Heaps (of grog)

----------


## bobo746

^ one's too many & 100 is not enough.

spear

----------


## Satonic

Sperm

----------


## snakeeyes

Reams

----------


## stuie

Stare

----------


## LooseBowels

alert

----------


## blue

learn

----------


## snakeeyes

Large

----------


## bobo746

argue

----------


## LooseBowels

rages

----------


## bobo746

cages

----------


## LooseBowels

chase

----------


## snakeeyes

Cheap...................................beer

----------


## bobo746

cheat

----------


## brettandlek

> ^ one's too many & 100 is not enough.
> 
> spear


Ha ham thats an AA saying isnt it?
Course I wouldnt know.

----------


## BaitongBoy

chart...

----------


## brettandlek

Heart. (attack food)

----------


## BaitongBoy

hears...

----------


## bobo746

hairs

----------


## brettandlek

Paris.

----------


## BaitongBoy

^ parts...

----------


## bobo746

pants

----------


## Satonic

Paint

----------


## bobo746

faint

----------


## stuie

Stain

----------


## brettandlek

Taint.

----------


## BaitongBoy

satin...

----------


## Tickiteboo

latin

----------


## brettandlek

Train.

----------


## happynz

brain

----------


## snakeeyes

Rabid

----------


## blue

rapid

----------


## snakeeyes

drape

----------


## Satonic

Grape

----------


## stuie

Spare

----------


## Lambik

Raped

----------


## LooseBowels

adept

----------


## snakeeyes

?......... :Smile:

----------


## Lambik

10384/10389  both by snakeeyes  :smiley laughing: 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

 Why not, so :

Raped

----------


## BaitongBoy

Prada...

----------


## Bogon

Panda

----------


## stuie

Adapt

----------


## snakeeyes

Adept

----------


## LooseBowels

pedal   :Smile:    are we straight again now

----------


## Lambik

^
Moreless  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   see 10388  & 10394

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

PLace

----------


## bobo746

^ Keep em on their toes mate. :Smile: 

plane

----------


## BaitongBoy

plate...

----------


## brettandlek

Taped.

----------


## Traxster

dunny

----------


## bobo746

funny

----------


## Satonic

#10400 ^^ How the fuck did you get dunny from taped?

Taper

----------


## happynz

tapir

----------


## snakeeyes

Party.

----------


## brettandlek

Marty.

----------


## stuie

Ratty

----------


## Lambik

Treat

----------


## Satonic

Rated

----------


## happynz

crate

----------


## LooseBowels

reach

----------


## snakeeyes

Cheer

----------


## Thormaturge

CREEP

----------


## bobo746

creek

----------


## blue

reeks

----------


## Lambik

Weeks

----------


## blue

check

----------


## Satonic

^ It seems changing one letter is a hard concept for some to understand  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Seeks

----------


## happynz

seems

----------


## BaitongBoy

Seeps...^^ no shit...

----------


## brettandlek

Spree.

----------


## stuie

Press

----------


## happynz

steps

----------


## brettandlek

Steep.

----------


## happynz

peers

----------


## stuie

Spear

----------


## Tickiteboo

pearl

----------


## Thormaturge

EARLY

----------


## sabaii sabaii



----------


## LooseBowels

laser

----------


## sabaii sabaii

share

----------


## Lambik

Harem

----------


## LooseBowels

reams

----------


## bobo746

steam

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Beast

----------


## Lambik

Bites

----------


## bobo746

kites

----------


## sabaii sabaii

gob SHITE

----------


## bobo746

hates

----------


## happynz

mates

----------


## bobo746

shots

----------


## happynz

ghost

----------


## Satonic

Shoot

----------


## happynz

shout

----------


## snakeeyes

Louts

----------


## brettandlek

Stout.

----------


## snakeeyes

Bouts.................................useless

----------


## Lambik

10439 : mates / 10440 : shots  :mid: 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

South

----------


## alwarner

sooth

----------


## stuie

Hoist

----------


## BaitongBoy

hosts...    ^ stuie, where's the banana guy?

----------


## brettandlek

Shits.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Hosts

----------


## brettandlek

Slots.

----------


## BaitongBoy

tolls...

----------


## brettandlek

Tooth.

----------


## snakeeyes

Shoot ...................................her please .

----------


## happynz

stoop

----------


## LooseBowels

Poops   :Smile:   LooseBowels

----------


## snakeeyes

Plops   :Smile:   LooseBowels

----------


## bobo746

plods

----------


## snakeeyes

Prods .................................no offence, there ok , i joke   :Smile:  :Smile: , ching nid noy .

----------


## Thormaturge

PROSE




What happened to Janet and John then?

----------


## snakeeyes

Props

----------


## bobo746

ropes

----------


## Thormaturge

GROPE

----------


## BaitongBoy

grape...

----------


## bobo746

great

----------


## happynz

treat

----------


## bobo746

react

----------


## BaitongBoy

carts...

----------


## bobo746

farts

----------


## Satonic

Rates

----------


## Lambik

Sutra

----------


## bobo746

trash

----------


## brettandlek

Stash.

----------


## stuie

Haste

----------


## BaitongBoy

waste...

----------


## snakeeyes

Watts

----------


## happynz

Waits, Tom

----------


## Lambik

Twist

----------


## LooseBowels

wrist.

----------


## snakeeyes

Waist

----------


## bobo746

wasim

----------


## LooseBowels

swims

----------


## bobo746

skims

----------


## BaitongBoy

skimp...

----------


## bobo746

pimps

----------


## brettandlek

Wimps.

----------


## bobo746

whips

----------


## BaitongBoy

chips...

----------


## snakeeyes

Chops.................aloy

----------


## stuie

Scope

----------


## BaitongBoy

crops...

----------


## Lambik

Score

----------


## BaitongBoy

store...

----------


## brettandlek

Tones.

----------


## snakeeyes

Tonne

----------


## Satonic

Noted

----------


## BaitongBoy

doted...

----------


## happynz

dated

----------


## BaitongBoy

mated...

----------


## snakeeyes

Tames

----------


## BaitongBoy

times...

----------


## stuie

Mitre

----------


## BaitongBoy

metro...

----------


## snakeeyes

Retro

----------


## Lambik

Order

----------


## Satonic

Older

----------


## snakeeyes

Drool

----------


## brettandlek

Droop.

----------


## stuie

Proud

----------


## Lambik

Prude

----------


## snakeeyes

*Pride...............................for the bride .*

----------


## happynz

prize

----------


## Tickiteboo

Brize

----------


## snakeeyes

Zebra.

----------


## LooseBowels

craze

----------


## bobo746

RAZER

----------


## brettandlek

Rears.

----------


## happynz

tears......of joy looking at those rears.

----------


## brettandlek

Wears.

----------


## Satonic

Bears

----------


## BaitongBoy

beers...

----------


## stuie

Sabre

----------


## snakeeyes

Stare.

----------


## Lambik

Water

----------


## LooseBowels

tower

----------


## bobo746

power

----------


## LooseBowels

poser

----------


## BaitongBoy

hoser...

----------


## bobo746

roses

----------


## BaitongBoy

doses...

----------


## bobo746

hoses

----------


## BaitongBoy

poses...

----------


## bobo746

posts

----------


## BaitongBoy

hosts...

----------


## Lambik

Short

----------


## BaitongBoy

shuts...

----------


## bobo746

shits

----------


## happynz

ships

----------


## bobo746

shins

----------


## Lambik

From Short to shuts  :mid:  10537/10538
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Sushi

----------


## brettandlek

Shits.

----------


## bobo746

^ #10539

shims

----------


## Satonic

Shins

----------


## happynz

spins

----------


## brettandlek

Spies....... On someone.

----------


## Lambik

yes bobo 746 : "shits" 10539 & 10543
and
"shins" 10541 & 10545

 :mid: 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Sides

----------


## stuie

Dress

----------


## BaitongBoy

shred...


Solly for f-up...

 :Smile:

----------


## LooseBowels

reads

----------


## bobo746

rides

----------


## LooseBowels

dares

----------


## bobo746

cares

----------


## Lambik

Space

----------


## happynz

pacer

----------


## Satonic

Cared

----------


## brettandlek

Dares.

----------


## snakeeyes

Scare.

----------


## stuie

Raced

----------


## brettandlek

Dread.

----------


## happynz

dears

----------


## LooseBowels

roads

----------


## nedwalk

AROSE

----------


## blue

Reams

----------


## brettandlek

Beams.

----------


## Lambik

Samba

----------


## bobo746

I shouldn't
Sambo

----------


## BaitongBoy

mambo...

----------


## Satonic

Mumbo

----------


## brettandlek

Jumbo.

----------


## happynz

Jimbo

----------


## stuie

Limbo

----------


## BaitongBoy

bimbo...

----------


## happynz

bombs

----------


## bobo746

combs

----------


## Satonic

Comes

----------


## happynz

mocks

----------


## brettandlek

Socks

----------


## Bogon

Shock!

----------


## BaitongBoy

shack...

----------


## Lambik



----------


## Jake Cheeky

smash.....

----------


## LooseBowels

amass

----------


## Tickiteboo

samba

----------


## Thormaturge

MAMBA

----------


## BaitongBoy

mambo...

----------


## happynz

Obama

----------


## Satonic

MABAS

----------


## snakeeyes

Beams

----------


## stuie

Blame

----------


## Lambik

Babes

----------


## happynz

bears

----------


## coonicker

Beers

----------


## happynz

Boers

----------


## LooseBowels

Beers

----------


## Satonic

Reeds

----------


## happynz

steer

----------


## Sandwich

sheer

----------


## coonicker

Sheep

----------


## stuie

Shape

----------


## Lambik

Beers : 10594/10596  :tieme: 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Peach

----------


## snakeeyes

Cheep..................cried the bird.

----------


## Sandwich

Sheep

----------


## Tickiteboo

sleep

----------


## Satonic

Leaps

----------


## happynz

plays

----------


## LooseBowels

clasp

----------


## nedwalk

SLAPS

----------


## Lambik



----------


## brettandlek

> 


Not sure what to change it to, am i the only one who cant see the pic?

----------


## Satonic

I cant see it either, going from SLAPS

Lapse

----------


## happynz

claps

----------


## Sandwich

Clips

----------


## snakeeyes

Flips

----------


## stuie

Spill

----------


## Sandwich

Spoil

----------


## snakeeyes

Toils

----------


## Sandwich

Solid

----------


## happynz

soils

----------


## blue

boils

----------


## LooseBowels

slobs

----------


## bobo746

slabs

----------


## Lambik

> Originally Posted by Lambik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what to change it to, am i the only one who cant see the pic?


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Mods, what's the problem please?  do I have to do something ?

----------


## Lambik

Picture of the movie "The CLASS of 74"

----------


## brettandlek

Lacks.

----------


## Sandwich

Hacks

----------


## Satonic

Racks

----------


## Bogon

^ Nice pins there Satonic. I have a few more here for you.
   21 to be precise...




















Scart.

----------


## brettandlek

Farts.

----------


## snakeeyes

Aster.

----------


## Sandwich

Stars

----------


## happynz

stats

----------


## LooseBowels

toast

----------


## bobo746

roast

----------


## brettandlek

Boast.

----------


## bobo746

beast

----------


## Satonic

Steam

----------


## Lambik

Shame

----------


## bobo746

shane

----------


## brettandlek

Shine.

----------


## stuie

Inset

----------


## brettandlek

Tense.

----------


## Sandwich

Sense

----------


## snakeeyes

Teens

----------


## stuie

Stone

----------


## Sandwich

Scone

----------


## happynz

coons

----------


## Tickiteboo

Coors

----------


## bobo746

doors

----------


## LooseBowels

snood

----------


## brettandlek

Snoop.

----------


## bobo746

hoons

----------


## brettandlek

Poons.

----------


## bobo746

^ the top one might be just right.

goons

----------


## brettandlek

Moons.

----------


## bobo746

moans

----------


## Satonic

Samoa

----------


## brettandlek

Aroma.

----------


## Sandwich

Roman

----------


## happynz

moron

----------


## Thormaturge

ROOMS

----------


## Sandwich

Moots (Cat, Seymour)

----------


## brettandlek

Tombs.

----------


## Sandwich

Tomes

----------


## stuie

Stone

----------


## Lambik

Moves

----------


## happynz

moles

----------


## LooseBowels

loses

----------


## bobo746

lobes

----------


## brettandlek

Globe.

----------


## bobo746

elbow

----------


## brettandlek

Bowls.

----------


## bobo746

bowel

----------


## brettandlek

Lowes.

----------


## Satonic

Lobes

----------


## brettandlek

Elbow.

----------


## bobo746

^^ #10670
^ #10672

come on you blokes

----------


## brettandlek

> ^^ #10670
> ^ #10672
> 
> come on you blokes


Oh derr! sorry.
What your word then

----------


## bobo746

lones

----------


## brettandlek

Bones.

----------


## snakeeyes

Beans

----------


## Sandwich

Means...

----------


## stuie

Sneak

----------


## happynz

nukes

----------


## Lambik

Nudes

----------


## blue

Suede

----------


## brettandlek

Deeds.

----------


## Sandwich

Seeds

----------


## snakeeyes

Speed.........................ice

----------


## happynz

peels

----------


## Stinky

Sleek

----------


## Satonic

Leaks

----------


## Stinky

Skate

----------


## snakeeyes

State.

----------


## brettandlek

Steak.

----------


## Sandwich

Terak

----------


## snakeeyes

crate.

----------


## Sandwich

Crape

----------


## stuie

Perch

----------


## happynz

cheap

----------


## ossierob

teach

----------


## Thormaturge

HEATH

----------


## Satonic

Hates

----------


## happynz

shite

----------


## Bogon

White



C'mon Jimmmyyyyyy.

----------


## Sandwich

Witch

----------


## stuie

Twice

----------


## Lambik

Cutie

----------


## Tickiteboo

juice

----------


## snakeeyes

Cubie .

----------


## Tickiteboo

Rubic (cube)

----------


## Airportwo

Brick (s) & a chick  :Smile:

----------


## LooseBowels

prick

----------


## bobo746

price

----------


## blue

crimp

----------


## bobo746

crime

----------


## brettandlek

Chime.

----------


## Satonic

Crime

----------


## Lambik

^
Nice Satonic  :mid:   See 10717
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Chime
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Medic

----------


## happynz

media

----------


## Satonic

[at] Lambik, Sorry I missed that one  :Smile: 

Medal

----------


## stuie

Ladel

----------


## Lambik

Alley

----------


## stuie

Lapel

----------


## snakeeyes

Pally

----------


## drk411

Bally

----------


## LooseBowels

Baldy   :Smile:

----------


## bobo746

dally

----------


## LooseBowels

madly

----------


## Lambik

Daily

----------


## brettandlek

Daley.

----------


## bobo746

yield

----------


## brettandlek

Field.

----------


## Satonic

Fried

----------


## brettandlek

Fiend.

----------


## happynz

deify


gratuitous big boobs pic

----------


## bobo746

deity

----------


## brettandlek

Diets.

----------


## happynz

Stade... 


...Francais jersey

----------


## brettandlek

Stare.

----------


## Bogon

arses

----------


## happynz

grass

----------


## snakeeyes

Brass.........

----------


## Tickiteboo

stars

----------


## Sandwich

scars

----------


## Stinky

Scrap

----------


## Sandwich

Pears

----------


## Stinky

Piers

----------


## Airportwo

Paris  :Smile:

----------


## Stinky

Stair

----------


## snakeeyes

Trips.

----------


## bobo746

grips

----------


## Stinky

Strip

----------


## LooseBowels

Tripe

----------


## bobo746

print

----------


## brettandlek

Pints.

----------


## bobo746

stain

----------


## happynz

pants

----------


## brettandlek

Rants.


Movie here:

----------


## bobo746

wants

----------


## Satonic

Waits

----------


## bobo746

warts

----------


## brettandlek

Tarts.

----------


## Lambik

Trash

----------


## happynz

sharp

----------


## brettandlek

Share.

----------


## Lambik

Fresh

----------


## snakeeyes

Flesh.

----------


## stuie

sheaf

----------


## happynz

heals

----------


## LooseBowels

slash

----------


## Tickiteboo

stash

----------


## bobo746

haste

----------


## blue

Baste

----------


## snakeeyes

Taste

----------


## Stinky

Slate

----------


## blue

Slake

----------


## LooseBowels

cakes

----------


## bobo746

snake

----------


## brettandlek

Snare.

----------


## snakeeyes

Raise

----------


## happynz

rates......a ten, I reckon.

----------


## Satonic

Fears

----------


## brettandlek

Farts.

----------


## Cujo

Tarts.

----------


## brettandlek

Tards.

----------


## brettandlek

Start.

----------


## stuie

Tarot

----------


## LooseBowels

tract

----------


## bobo746

trace

----------


## snakeeyes

Erect.....................?

----------


## bobo746

eject

----------


## brettandlek

Elect.

----------


## happynz

cleat

----------


## Satonic

Cheat

----------


## Lambik

Heart

----------


## happynz

heard


nothing to do with the word, but who doesn't like a pic of a hot chick?

----------


## Deris

Horde

----------


## blue

Hoard

----------


## happynz

Harpo

----------


## Deris

Harpy

----------


## Tickiteboo

happy

----------


## Stinky

Pappy

----------


## LooseBowels

Nappy   :Smile:   LooseBowels

----------


## snakeeyes

Yappy.

----------


## kermit

Dappy - singer, of sorts

----------


## Satonic

Paddy

----------


## kermit

Baddy

----------


## Sailing into trouble

Biddy

----------


## Lambik

Buddy

----------


## Sandwich

Puddy (Cat)

----------


## snakeeyes

Duped

----------


## Stinky

Prude

----------


## LooseBowels

DUMPE   :Smile:   LooseBowels

The Royal Dumpe Theatre in St Louis

----------


## Thormaturge

PLUME

----------


## blue

Plump


Al Jolsons wife ?

----------


## Satonic

^ Pumps

----------


## snakeeyes

Mumps

----------


## stuie

Spume

----------


## Lambik

Sperm

----------


## snakeeyes

Germs.......................... ? .

----------


## happynz

perms

----------


## LooseBowels

temps

----------


## happynz

stamp

----------


## brettandlek

Tramp.

----------


## brettandlek

Ramps.

----------


## happynz

crams

----------


## brettandlek

Grams.

----------


## happynz

Grans

----------


## Satonic

Range

----------


## snakeeyes

Grand............................mothers.

----------


## brettandlek

Randy....... Jackson.

----------


## stuie

Ready

----------


## Bogon

Dread

----------


## Stinky

Dried

----------


## happynz

droid


Motorola's shitty piece of kit

----------


## Deris

Rodin (sculpter)

----------


## happynz

drain

----------


## LooseBowels

rains

----------


## bobo746

rants

----------


## snakeeyes

Start.....................................all over , have a smoke.

----------


## happynz

trash

----------


## Satonic

Share

----------


## Bogon

Erase

----------


## brettandlek

ARSES, spelt differently depending where you from.

----------


## Lambik

Grass

----------


## LooseBowels

LARGS    :Smile:    Happy Holidays

----------


## happynz

grads

----------


## brettandlek

Grabs.......Her on the butt

----------


## happynz

barge

----------


## bobo746

large

----------


## Satonic

Marge

----------


## snakeeyes

Great.............................................  balloons.

----------


## brettandlek

Greet.

----------


## Lambik

Green

----------


## brettandlek

Greer.

----------


## bobo746

greek

----------


## snakeeyes

Creek.............................maybe not.

----------


## Mr Lick

Creed

----------


## brettandlek

Creep.

----------


## Bogon

Perve

----------


## Lambik

Fever

----------


## Deris

Bever - a light repast between meals

----------


## Bogon

Beers

----------


## Deris

Bears

----------


## happynz

stare

----------


## Deris

Pears

----------


## snakeeyes

Tears...........................after getting  caught .

----------


## Deris

Gears

----------


## happynz

great

----------


## bobo746

^ #10854

GEARS = ARSES

----------


## brettandlek

Sears.

----------


## Satonic

Rears

----------


## bobo746

roars

----------


## brettandlek

Soars.

----------


## LooseBowels

roses

----------


## nedwalk

SHOES

----------


## bobo746

shots

----------


## isanyokel

swots.

----------


## Satonic

Slots

----------


## brettandlek

Slats. Leave the obvious word for someone else.

----------


## Deris

Slits, as in the music group...

----------


## snakeeyes

Tilts.......................slightly to the left.

----------


## Deris

Litas

----------


## snakeeyes

Tails........................................and heads

----------


## Bogon

Alias



Not to be confused with...

----------


## Deris

Elisa

  2 for the price of 1

----------


## snakeeyes

Sales.........................2 for the price of one

----------


## Deris

Scale

----------


## Lambik

Close

----------


## happynz

slope

----------


## blue

peels

----------


## nedwalk

STEEL

----------


## snakeeyes

Steal.........................................the money.

----------


## Satonic

Steam

----------


## isanyokel

means.

----------


## stuie

Smear

----------


## Lambik

Shame

----------


## snakeeyes

Shape...................................nice.

----------


## Mykinos

hopes.

----------


## kermit

hypes

----------


## Lambik

Psych

----------


## happynz

chops

----------


## Satonic

Hopes

----------


## Bogon

Pesos

----------


## brettandlek

LESOS. Yes this was one of the tamest results returned from a search of google with the safe search off.

----------


## stuie

Floss

----------


## Mykinos

slots.

----------


## brettandlek

Stole.

----------


## Mykinos

tales.

and dirty deeds done dirt cheap.

----------


## brettandlek

Steel.

----------


## snakeeyes

Sleek

----------


## Bogon

Likes  :Smile:

----------


## snakeeyes

Bikes...............Tandem  :Smile:

----------


## Mykinos

bisex.

----------


## happynz

Boise

----------


## snakeeyes

Sober.............................................  ................party .

 :Birthday:  :Jester:  :Flowers1:  :Grouphug:  :Arms:  :240:  :star:  :guitar:  :party43:  :rock_dj:  :beer:

----------


## Tickiteboo

boner  :mid:

----------


## brettandlek

Loner.

----------


## Lambik

Alone

----------


## Satonic

Melon

----------


## happynz

Noels

----------


## stuie

Leans

----------


## brettandlek

Beans.

----------


## Lambik

Jeans

----------


## happynz

japes

----------


## LooseBowels

pages

----------


## bobo746

wages

----------


## blue

gapes

----------


## bobo746

spade

----------


## brettandlek

Paste.

----------


## bobo746

waste

----------


## brettandlek

Taste.

----------


## bobo746

Haste

----------


## brettandlek

Baste.

----------


## bobo746

caste

----------


## brettandlek

Cease.

----------


## Satonic

Scene

----------


## stuie

Necks

----------


## Lambik

Scent

----------


## brettandlek

C#nts.

----------


## Deris

Bunts

----------


## Tickiteboo

(Mr.) Burns

----------


## bobo746

turns

----------


## LooseBowels

turds   :Smile:   LooseBowels

----------


## bobo746

study

----------


## brettandlek

Studs.

----------


## bobo746

Spuds

----------


## Satonic

Spurs

----------


## stuie

Purse

----------


## Lambik

Curse

----------


## snakeeyes

Scare.

----------


## Deris

Racks

----------


## Bogon

Races

Honkies, Slit-eyes and Sambos to name just a few...

----------


## LooseBowels

hares

----------


## Thormaturge

HORSE

----------


## Satonic

^ Shire

----------


## brettandlek

Shirt.

----------


## happynz

trash

----------


## stuie

Heart

----------


## Lambik

Trade

----------


## Deris

Grade

----------


## happynz

drape

----------


## Deris

Roped

----------


## bobo746

grope

----------


## nedwalk

PORES

----------


## Satonic

Press

----------


## stuie

Super

----------


## LooseBowels

pubes

----------


## happynz

beeps

----------


## Satonic

Peeps

----------


## happynz

steep

----------


## Lambik

Spree

----------


## stuie

Preen

----------


## natalie8

Enter

----------


## LooseBowels

Rents

----------


## natalie8

Steer

----------


## Lambik

There

----------


## natalie8

Their  :Smile:

----------


## Satonic

Heart

----------


## natalie8

Haste

----------


## stuie

Stash

----------


## grasshopper

Tasks

----------


## happynz

stack

----------


## Tickiteboo

track

----------


## Bogon

Crack (as in arse)




Oh. Can't miss out one for the girls! (sorry natalie8).

----------


## natalie8

I like the girl's one waaaaaaaaaaaaaay better. A hairy ass is NOT attractive!

----------


## natalie8

Cork

----------


## LooseBowels

^Cork  :Smile:  whats that all about, its that big hairy arse thats done for you.

Cacks  :Smile:  LooseBowels

----------


## happynz

sacks

----------


## natalie8

class

----------


## brettandlek

Clash.

----------


## happynz

Slash

----------


## brettandlek

Ashes.

----------


## Satonic

Shoes

----------


## Lambik

House

----------


## stuie

Shout

----------


## happynz

touts

----------


## LooseBowels

Butts   :Smile:   LooseBowels

----------


## natalie8

Butte

----------


## happynz

tutte

----------


## Satonic

Tutts

----------


## stuie

Stout

----------


## bobo746

ousts

----------


## LooseBowels

pouts

----------


## bobo746

posts

----------


## Satonic

Costs

----------


## brettandlek

Coast.

----------


## bobo746

toast

----------


## happynz

state

----------


## stuie

Stale

----------


## Lambik

Slave

----------


## LooseBowels

caves

----------


## bobo746

waves

----------


## Satonic

Sweat

----------


## bobo746

swear

----------


## happynz

shear

----------


## Lambik

Sharp

----------


## stuie

Brash

----------


## LooseBowels

barbs

----------


## Satonic

Carbs

----------


## natalie8

Scrub

----------


## Mr Lick

*Burst*

----------


## stuie

Stubs

----------


## Mr Lick

*Stabs*

----------


## happynz

slabs

----------


## Satonic

Balls

----------


## happynz

stall

----------


## natalie8

slate

----------


## stuie

Spate

----------


## happynz

spats

----------


## Lambik

Pants

----------


## Satonic

Santa

----------


## natalie8

Fanta

----------


## LooseBowels

Farta   :Smile:   LooseBowels

"The Magna Farta"

----------


## Satonic

Fatal

----------


## stuie

Natal

----------


## Deris

Tanel

----------


## natalie8

Angle

----------


## Deris

Nigel

----------


## happynz

alien

----------


## brettandlek

Linen.

----------


## natalie8

Intel

----------


## Satonic

Tiles

----------


## natalie8

Slime

----------


## Lambik

Smell

----------


## happynz

Miles

----------


## stuie

Stile

----------


## Deris

Smile

----------


## LooseBowels

Piles  :Smile:   LooseBowels

----------


## bobo746

slide

----------


## Mr Lick

*Glide*

----------


## brettandlek

Guild.

----------


## natalie8

Luigi

----------


## Satonic

Guild

----------


## happynz

Gould

----------


## stuie

Glued

----------


## natalie8

Dulse

----------


## LooseBowels

clues

----------


## bobo746

glues

----------


## brettandlek

Blues........Brothers.

----------


## bobo746

bless

----------


## brettandlek

Plebs.

----------


## Satonic

Belts

----------


## bobo746

celts

----------


## happynz

ielts

----------


## bobo746

melts

----------


## happynz

miles

----------


## natalie8

Slein

----------


## brettandlek

Nails.

----------


## natalie8

^freaky

Align

----------


## Lambik

Angel

----------


## brettandlek

Not sure why, but jeez I would give her one.
Angie.....Harmon.

----------


## stuie

Glean

----------


## Lambik

Angel

----------


## brettandlek

Gleam.

----------


## natalie8

Metal

----------


## brettandlek

Petal.

----------


## LooseBowels

_adept_

----------


## bobo746

elate

----------


## brettandlek

Latte.

----------


## bobo746

tales

----------


## brettandlek

Wales.

----------


## Satonic

Whale

----------


## natalie8

Wheat

----------


## stuie

Threw

----------


## brettandlek

Throw.

----------


## Deris

Whore

----------


## brettandlek

Where.

----------


## Satonic

^ There

----------


## natalie8

Steer

----------


## Lambik

Sweet

----------


## stuie

Tweed

----------


## Satonic

Weeds

----------


## natalie8

Sewer

----------


## brettandlek

Wrens.

----------


## natalie8

sworn

----------


## Lambik

Wrong

----------


## stuie

Groan

----------


## Satonic

Grown

----------


## Lambik

Organ

----------


## Tickiteboo

gonad  :Smile:

----------


## LooseBowels

Adorn

----------


## palexxxx

acorn

----------


## Lambik

Ranch

----------


## palexxxx

chair

----------


## stuie

Charm

----------


## Deris

match

----------


## bobo746

catch

----------


## LooseBowels

Teach

----------


## palexxxx

heart

----------


## bobo746

treat

----------


## natalie8

utter (this place is called The Utter Inn Hotel)

----------


## Lambik

Brute

----------


## bobo746

truce

----------


## Ceburat1

route

----------


## Ceburat1

Bruce

----------


## palexxxx

crude

----------


## stuie

Udder

----------


## Lambik

Under

----------


## Ceburat1

runer

----------


## Ceburat1

tuner

----------


## LooseBowels

turde  " french gourmet turd"   :Smile:   LooseBowels

----------


## Lambik

Trade

----------


## palexxxx

dread

----------


## Ceburat1

tread

----------


## Ceburat1

bread

----------


## Ceburat1

breed

----------


## palexxxx

beard

----------


## Lambik

Badge

----------


## palexxxx

bagel

----------


## natalie8

Glade

----------


## palexxxx

ladle

----------


## stuie

Addle

----------


## natalie8

Dealt

----------


## Satonic

Death

----------


## palexxxx

trade

----------


## LooseBowels

You want turde (french gourmet turd) again  :Smile:  ?  

Arsed

----------


## palexxxx

raise

----------


## bobo746

erase

----------


## palexxxx

tears
Google Images








P.S.  I still can't work out how to post images.

----------


## Satonic

Teats

----------


## Lambik

Tales

----------


## natalie8

steel

----------


## palexxxx

least

----------


## natalie8

stave

----------


## palexxxx

avast

----------


## stuie

Vista

----------


## palexxxx

stair

----------


## Lambik

First

----------


## palexxxx

grist

----------


## Deris

Sight

----------


## palexxxx

thigh

----------


## nedwalk

GIRTH
  :rofl:

----------


## palexxxx

third

----------


## nedwalk

DIRTY

----------


## natalie8

Tried

----------


## palexxxx

bride

----------


## Lambik

Rides

----------


## stuie

Drive

----------


## palexxxx

river

----------


## Satonic

Rivet

----------


## palexxxx

trove

----------


## natalie8

Stove

----------


## palexxxx

voter

----------


## stuie

Otter

----------


## palexxxx

other

----------


## LooseBowels

heros

----------


## palexxxx

shear

----------


## bobo746

spear

----------


## natalie8

Share

----------


## palexxxx

shape

----------


## stuie

Peach

----------


## palexxxx

cheep

----------


## palexxxx

sheep :cmn:

----------


## Ceburat1

sleep

----------


## Lambik

Heels

----------


## LooseBowels

wheel

----------


## palexxxx

whale

----------


## natalie8

Leash

----------


## Lambik

Flesh

----------


## palexxxx

shell

----------


## stuie

Swell

----------


## natalie8

Swill

----------


## palexxxx

willy

----------


## LooseBowels

wrily

----------


## palexxxx

whirl

----------


## stuie

While

----------


## Lambik

White

----------


## palexxxx

white

----------


## natalie8

thine

----------


## palexxxx

their

----------


## Lambik

Earth

----------


## natalie8

Three (I like the pic on the wall  :Smile: )

----------


## palexxxx

heart

----------


## nedwalk

there

----------


## brettandlek

Where?

----------


## palexxxx

whore

----------


## natalie8

wrote

----------


## palexxxx

water

----------


## natalie8

Trade

----------


## palexxxx

cadet

----------


## Lambik

Death

----------


## stuie

Shade

----------


## Deris

Spade

----------


## palexxxx

drape

----------


## Lambik

Dream

----------


## ossierob

Cream

----------


## brettandlek

Reams.

----------


## palexxxx

harms

----------


## LooseBowels

prams

----------


## nedwalk

ARMYS

----------


## palexxxx

mares

----------


## Lambik

Games

----------


## brettandlek

Names.

----------


## palexxxx

semen

----------


## natalie8

> ARMYS


 ^^ Wrong!  :yerman: 

Tense

----------


## stuie

Ensue

----------


## natalie8

Sneer

----------


## palexxxx

nurse

----------


## Lambik

Nudes

----------


## stuie

sedan

----------


## palexxxx

Sudan

----------


## natalie8

Dunes

----------


## stuie

Under

----------


## snakeeyes

Drone.............................for bad thoughts

----------


## natalie8

Round

----------


## palexxxx

dines

----------


## stuie

Dents

----------


## palexxxx

stone

----------


## nedwalk

TOMES

----------


## palexxxx

smite

----------


## Lambik

Rites

----------


## palexxxx

stair

----------


## Tickiteboo

saint

----------


## palexxxx

stein

----------


## nedwalk

STAIN..on me sheets :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Tickiteboo

paint

----------


## Lambik

Pants

----------


## stuie

Stand

----------


## palexxxx

nasty

----------


## bobo746



----------


## palexxxx

toast

----------


## stuie

State

----------


## palexxxx

stoat

----------


## Mr Lick

Boats

----------


## natalie8

Abort

----------


## Mr Orange



----------


## LooseBowels

Stoma

----------


## Mr Orange

teams

----------


## nedwalk

MATTS

----------


## Mr Orange

mates

----------


## bobo746

hates

----------


## Mr Orange

dates

----------


## palexxxx

seats

----------


## bobo746

gates

----------


## brettandlek

Mates.

----------


## stuie

Taste

----------


## palexxxx

tease

----------


## Mr Lick

Haste

----------


## palexxxx

paste

----------


## Mr Orange

Pasty

----------


## stuie

Strap

----------


## Mr Orange

Strip

----------


## natalie8

Tripe

----------


## LooseBowels

prize

----------


## palexxxx

pride

----------


## Mr Orange

prude

----------


## brettandlek

Prune.

----------


## palexxxx

rupee

----------


## stuie

Preen

----------


## natalie8

Enter

----------


## palexxxx

steer

----------


## LooseBowels

terds   :Smile:   LooseBowels

----------


## nedwalk

terse....

----------


## bobo746

Erase

----------


## palexxxx

share

----------


## bobo746

spare

----------


## Mr Orange

spate

----------


## bobo746

spade

----------


## Mr Orange

shade

----------


## stuie

Shard

----------


## palexxxx

hardy

----------


## Mr Orange

handy

----------


## stuie

Randy

----------


## Mr Orange

candy

----------


## Deris

Dandy : A *dandy* is a man who places particular importance upon physical appearance, refined language, and leisurely hobbies, pursued with the appearance of nonchalance in a cult of Self.

----------


## palexxxx

noddy

----------


## bobo746

toddy

----------


## stuie

Today

----------


## natalie8

Dalto

----------


## palexxxx

total

----------


## Ceburat1

plato

----------


## Ceburat1

plate

----------


## Ceburat1

slate

----------


## stuie

Tears

----------


## natalie8

Steer

----------


## palexxxx

rates

----------


## Ceburat1

state

----------


## palexxxx

steak

----------


## stuie

Aster

----------


## palexxxx

treat

----------


## brettandlek

Tread.

----------


## palexxxx

ready

----------


## natalie8

Relay

----------


## stuie

Years

----------


## palexxxx

yards

----------


## nedwalk

DARTS

----------


## natalie8

Tarts

----------


## nedwalk

SMART

----------


## stuie

Strap

----------


## LooseBowels

pants

----------


## palexxxx

stamp

----------


## stuie

Paste

----------


## bobo746

haste

----------


## stuie

Sheet

----------


## palexxxx

sheep

----------


## stuie

Shape

----------


## natalie8

Sharp

----------


## palexxxx

ramps

----------


## brettandlek

Spare.

----------


## stuie

Sprat

----------


## LooseBowels

CRAPS    :Smile:    LooseBowels

----------


## palexxxx

prats

----------


## brettandlek

Spray

----------


## palexxxx

years

----------


## nedwalk

YARNS

----------


## palexxxx

snare

----------


## Amina

earns

----------


## nedwalk

SNEER

----------


## palexxxx

seven

----------


## natalie8

Never

----------


## palexxxx

raven

----------


## stuie

Grave

----------


## palexxxx

rager

----------


## bobo746

roger

----------


## nedwalk

ERROR  :Smile:

----------


## palexxxx

retro

----------


## stuie

Rotor

----------


## palexxxx

motor

----------


## Ceburat1

tutor

----------


## palexxxx

^  fail,  you're only supposed to change one letter.

......motor

----------


## nedwalk

BROOM

----------


## stuie

Moron

----------


## natalie8

Motor

----------


## palexxxx

broom,  moron, motor,  broom,  moron,  motor,   broom,  moron,  motor.....

----------


## nedwalk

rooms

----------


## blue

moons

----------


## LooseBowels

goons

----------


## stuie

Goose

----------


## palexxxx

loose

----------


## Lambik

Holes

----------


## BaitongBoy

shale...

----------


## palexxxx

heads

----------


## Lambik

Chase

----------


## stuie

Haste

----------


## Lambik

Sweat

----------


## nedwalk

WHEAT

----------


## LooseBowels

> loose


Bowels  :Smile:

----------


## LooseBowels

cheat

----------


## palexxxx

heart

----------


## nedwalk

THERE

----------


## Lambik

Earth

----------


## palexxxx

trade

----------


## stuie

Death

----------


## nedwalk

HASTE

----------


## Lambik

Stage

----------


## palexxxx

great

----------


## bobo746

groat

----------


## Lambik

Cargo

----------


## palexxxx

grace

----------


## stuie

Caged

----------


## palexxxx

grade

----------


## Hampsha

agree

----------


## nedwalk

GREEN

----------


## palexxxx

greek

----------


## Lambik

Creek

----------


## stuie

Wreck

----------


## brettandlek

Wreak.

----------


## Lambik

Break

----------


## brettandlek

Reaks

----------


## stuie

Scare

----------


## palexxxx

score

----------


## nedwalk

RACES....go STONER!!!!!!!!!!!! and happy burpday mate

----------


## palexxxx

^  +1,  Crave

----------


## Lambik

Brave

----------


## palexxxx

raven

----------


## stuie

Never

----------


## palexxxx

sever

----------


## Lambik

Fever

----------


## nedwalk

VERGE

----------


## vince topdog

verse

----------


## stuie

Reset

----------


## palexxxx

Brest (in France)

----------


## LooseBowels

ester

----------


## Lambik

Eater

----------


## palexxxx

treat

----------


## stuie

Trade

----------


## LooseBowels

crate

----------


## nedwalk

CRAZE

----------


## bobo746

crate

----------


## palexxxx

tears

----------


## Lambik

Crate 11400 & 11402/  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

tears
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Years

----------


## stuie

Stray

----------


## nedwalk

START

----------


## LooseBowels

FARTS    :Smile:   LooseBowels

----------


## Lambik

Scarf

----------


## stuie

Faces

----------


## palexxxx

fakes

----------


## nedwalk

FREAK

----------


## palexxxx

break

----------


## Lambik

Zebra

----------


## stuie

Bread

----------


## natalie8

Braid

----------


## Lambik

Diary

----------


## nedwalk

DIRTY

----------


## stuie

Tried

----------


## Lambik

Bride

----------


## palexxxx

drive

----------


## stuie

River

----------


## Lambik

Diver

----------


## stuie

Rivet

----------


## palexxxx

tribe

----------


## Lambik

Bribe

----------


## palexxxx

bride

----------


## LooseBowels

birds

----------


## Lambik

Rides

----------


## palexxxx

cider

----------


## stuie

Eider

----------


## Mr Lick

Drive

----------


## Mr Lick

River

----------


## palexxxx

Verdi

----------


## bobo746

drove

----------


## blue

Rowed

----------


## bobo746

drown

----------


## Lambik

World

----------


## stuie

Lower

----------


## palexxxx

vowel

----------


## Lambik

Loved

----------


## bobo746

voted

----------


## palexxxx

depot

----------


## Lambik

Dopey

----------


## stuie

Posed

----------


## palexxxx

spied

----------


## blue

pried

----------


## bobo746

fried

----------


## palexxxx

fetid

----------


## Lambik

Field

----------


## palexxxx

devil

----------


## stuie

Liven

----------


## LooseBowels

venal

----------


## Lambik

Angel

----------


## palexxxx

gland

----------


## stuie

Slang

----------


## palexxxx

gnats

----------


## alwarner

stain

----------


## palexxxx

paint

----------


## natalie8

taint

----------


## blue

Saint   [ Natalie ]

----------


## stuie

Stint

----------


## kermit

stunt

----------


## natalie8

Stout

----------


## blue

pouts

----------


## natalie8

Stoop

----------


## palexxxx

sloop

----------


## blue

loopy

----------


## palexxxx

poole (U.K.)

----------


## stuie

Spool

----------


## palexxxx

slope

----------


## Lambik

Close

----------


## palexxxx

chose

----------


## natalie8

> poole (U.K.)


Beautiful place! I'll be posting pics of it in the next couple of days.




> chose


Shock

----------


## Lambik

Rocks

----------


## stuie

Stock

----------


## palexxxx

stork

----------


## LooseBowels

roast

----------


## blue

coast

----------


## kermit

casts

----------


## Lambik

Facts

----------


## bobo746

stack

----------


## natalie8

Stick

----------


## stuie

Cites

----------


## blue

Cited

----------


## palexxxx

deity

----------


## blue

piety

----------


## Lambik

Petty

----------


## palexxxx

putty

----------


## natalie8

Potty

----------


## palexxxx

topsy

----------


## Lambik

Story

----------


## blue

stork

----------


## natalie8

Stark

----------


## palexxxx

parts

----------


## natalie8

Strip  :bananaman:

----------


## palexxxx

traps

----------


## natalie8

Sport

----------


## Lambik

Short

----------


## natalie8

Shirt

----------


## palexxxx

thrip

----------


## stuie

Perth

----------


## palexxxx

earth

----------


## Lambik

After

----------


## palexxxx

later

----------


## natalie8

Trail

----------


## stuie

Ultra

----------


## LooseBowels

Turda   :Smile:   LooseBowels

----------


## Lambik

Tread

----------


## bobo746

treat

----------


## kermit

rates....

----------


## palexxxx

stair

----------


## kermit

pairs......

----------


## nedwalk

SPRAT

----------


## kermit

Party......

----------


## stuie

Strap

----------


## natalie8

Sport

----------


## Lambik

Store

----------


## palexxxx

snore

----------


## LooseBowels

arseo

----------


## kermit

parse.....

----------


## nedwalk

ERASE

----------


## palexxxx

share

----------


## stuie

Harem

----------


## Lambik

March

----------


## palexxxx

chair

----------


## stuie

Reach

----------


## palexxxx

peach

----------


## Lambik

Space

----------


## palexxxx

pacer

----------


## nedwalk

TRACE

----------


## bobo746

crane

----------


## Lambik

Arena

----------


## stuie

Renal

----------


## palexxxx

laser

----------


## nedwalk

relax

----------


## palexxxx

later

----------


## stuie

Stare

----------


## Lambik

Eater

----------


## palexxxx

treat

----------


## Tickiteboo

extra

----------


## palexxxx

tarax

----------


## Lambik

Carat

----------


## palexxxx

trace

----------


## nedwalk

CREAM

----------


## Lambik

Dream

----------


## palexxxx

Dr. MaD

----------


## kermit

drama..

----------


## palexxxx

madam

----------


## Lambik

Gamma

----------


## palexxxx

mamma

----------


## Deris

Momma

----------


## palexxxx

comma

----------


## natalie8

Mocha

----------


## Lambik

Champ

----------


## palexxxx

macho

----------


## natalie8

Chemo

----------


## palexxxx

metho

----------


## Lambik

Comet

----------


## stuie

Metro

----------


## Troy

Storm

----------


## blue

morse

----------


## nedwalk

AROSE

----------


## LooseBowels

arses   :Smile:   LooseBowels

----------


## Lambik

Brass

----------


## stuie

basis

----------


## Troy

basil...the king of all herbs

----------


## palexxxx

sabai

----------


## Lambik

Alias

----------


## palexxxx

Silas

----------


## stuie

Tails

----------


## palexxxx

snail

----------


## blue

Lands

----------


## palexxxx

salad

----------


## nedwalk

DEALS

----------


## palexxxx

ladle

----------


## Lambik

Blade

----------


## palexxxx

Alder

----------


## stuie

Dream

----------


## Troy

aimed

----------


## nedwalk

IMBED

----------


## palexxxx

limed

----------


## Lambik

Devil

----------


## palexxxx

livid

----------


## stuie

Valid

----------


## palexxxx

daily

----------


## Lambik

Ideal

----------


## palexxxx

plead

----------


## stuie

Addle

----------


## palexxxx

glade

----------


## nedwalk

LEGAL

----------


## palexxxx

glaze

----------


## Lambik

Large

----------


## stuie

Great

----------


## palexxxx

treat

----------


## vince topdog

:St George: taste

----------


## Lambik

Texas

----------


## palexxxx

exact

----------


## Troy

Crate...

----------


## brettandlek

Craze.

----------


## palexxxx

zebra

----------


## brettandlek

Break.

----------


## Lambik

Brave

----------


## palexxxx

raven

----------


## nedwalk

NEARS

----------


## palexxxx

sneer

----------


## Lambik

Green

----------


## stuie

Range

----------


## nedwalk

Grant

----------


## palexxxx

train

----------


## Lambik

Trail

----------


## stuie

Litre

----------


## palexxxx

timer

----------


## snakeeyes

Tiler .

----------


## palexxxx

later

----------


## Lambik

Table

----------


## stuie

Blast

----------


## palexxxx

salty

----------


## Lambik

Style

----------


## palexxxx

yeast

----------


## stuie

Steam

----------


## blue

amuse

----------


## Lambik

Shame

----------


## LooseBowels

Meats

----------


## natalie8

Mated

----------


## palexxxx

trade

----------


## natalie8

Tried

----------


## stuie

Edits

----------


## palexxxx

staid

----------


## Lambik

Saint

----------


## natalie8

stint

----------


## palexxxx

skint

----------


## LooseBowels

tanks   :Smile:   nicely set up

----------


## palexxxx

stink  (yes it was loosebowels)   ^  HiFive

----------


## natalie8

knots

----------


## palexxxx

stone

----------


## natalie8

stein

----------


## brettandlek

Stain.

----------


## natalie8

:Puke: 

Taint

----------


## brettandlek

Saint.

----------


## natalie8

Intra

----------


## stuie

Anita

----------


## Lambik

Train

----------


## natalie8

Rainy

----------


## stuie

Randy

----------


## palexxxx

nerdy

----------


## Lambik

Entry

----------


## brettandlek

Sorry, couldnt think of anything else.
"RENTS" as in someone who regularly rents these girls.

----------


## palexxxx

scent

----------


## natalie8

Scant

----------


## Lambik

Stand

----------


## palexxxx

pants

----------


## stuie

Paint

----------


## natalie8

Piano

----------


## Lambik

Panic

----------


## natalie8

Pinch

----------


## natalie8

Punch

----------


## tony77

good, well done

----------


## stuie

Pouch

----------


## natalie8

Pooch

----------


## Lambik

Phono

----------


## stuie

photo

----------


## stuie

Tooth

----------


## natalie8

Shoot

----------


## Lambik

Shots

----------


## stuie

Stops

----------


## nedwalk

SLOPS

----------


## brettandlek

Slope.

----------


## Lambik

Loose

----------


## natalie8

Sloop

----------


## stuie

Spoil

----------


## palexxxx

plods

----------


## natalie8

Split

----------


## stuie

Stile

----------


## natalie8

Stilt

----------


## brettandlek

Slits - I know what is likely to follow next.

----------


## natalie8

Brett, that's horrible.  :Sad: 

Slots

----------


## brettandlek

> Brett, that's horrible. 
> 
> Slots


Ok I changed it, but i dont think it was real.

----------


## Lambik

Souls

----------


## stuie

Louse

----------


## brettandlek

House.

----------


## natalie8

Horse

----------


## Lambik

Hours

----------


## natalie8

Short

----------


## stuie

Trash

----------


## natalie8

Shirt

----------


## Lambik

Birth

----------


## stuie

Throb

----------


## natalie8

Orbit

----------


## Lambik

Robot

----------


## stuie

Troop

----------


## Lambik

Roots

----------


## natalie8

Store

----------


## nedwalk

RESTS

----------


## natalie8

Steer

----------


## stuie

Tears

----------


## natalie8

Stead

----------


## stuie

Death

----------


## Lambik

Ahead

----------


## natalie8

Hated

----------


## slaphead

dates

----------


## blue

steed

----------


## snakeeyes

Dents

----------


## stuie

Spend

----------


## natalie8

Spine

----------


## can123

Singe    ( the only way to burn a French monkey  :Smile: )

----------


## Lambik

Wings

----------


## nedwalk

SWINE

----------


## natalie8

Swing

----------


## stuie

Sinew

----------


## Lambik

Siren

----------


## brettandlek

Mines.

----------


## natalie8

Stein

----------


## stuie

Inert

----------


## natalie8

Intro

----------


## Lambik

Point

----------


## natalie8

Print

----------


## Lambik

Strip

----------


## stuie

Sport

----------


## natalie8

Spurt

----------


## stuie

Trump

----------


## brettandlek

Rumps

----------


## natalie8

Stump

----------


## stuie

Spout

----------


## finished

stoop

----------


## nedwalk

POUTS

----------


## Lambik

South

----------


## natalie8

Stout

----------


## stuie

Trust

----------


## Lambik

Truth

----------


## natalie8

Utter

----------


## nedwalk

TUTOR

----------


## snakeeyes

Route

----------


## bobo746

trout

----------


## natalie8

Otter

----------


## stuie

Other

----------


## snakeeyes

Throw

----------


## brettandlek

Threw.

----------


## Lambik

Water

----------


## natalie8

Avert

----------


## bobo746

alert

----------


## Lambik

After

----------


## natalie8

Treat

----------


## stuie

Rates

----------


## drk411

Stair

----------


## natalie8

Start

----------


## Lambik

Stars

----------


## natalie8

Tarts

----------


## John Smythe

farts

----------


## Lambik

Feast

----------


## brettandlek

Beast.

----------


## stuie

Steam

----------


## Lambik

Games

----------


## nedwalk

Mates

----------


## stuie

Meals

----------


## snakeeyes

Least

----------


## bobo746

yeast

----------


## snakeeyes

Beast .

----------


## Lambik

Blast

----------


## stuie

Stale

----------


## natalie8

Steel

----------


## snakeeyes

Sleep ......................................good night .

----------


## drk411

steep

----------


## stuie

Tease

----------


## snakeeyes

Teals

----------


## nedwalk

Alert

----------


## Lambik

Great

----------


## stuie

Tiger

----------


## snakeeyes

Right

----------


## robtherich

Third

----------


## snakeeyes

Their .

----------


## robtherich

Heirs, to thrones and stuff.

----------


## Lambik

Shore

----------


## stuie

Store

----------


## Thaimato

Stove

----------


## natalie8

Stone

----------


## snakeeyes

Scone

----------


## stuie

Scorn

----------


## snakeeyes

Acorn

----------


## Lambik

Baron

----------


## snakeeyes

Roman .

----------


## stuie

Woman

----------


## Lambik

Women

----------


## snakeeyes

Omens

----------


## Stinky

Semen

----------


## nedwalk

Deems

----------


## stuie

Dames

----------


## snakeeyes

Stead

----------


## Tickiteboo

steam

----------


## Lambik

State

----------


## snakeeyes

Slate

----------


## stuie

Atlas

----------


## natalie8

Tails

----------


## snakeeyes

Sails .

----------


## stuie

Snail

----------


## Lambik

Alias

----------


## Thaimato

Slain.

----------


## robtherich

pains

----------


## stuie

Snipe

----------


## snakeeyes

Inset

----------


## Lambik

Times

----------


## stuie

Mitre

----------


## blue

refit

----------


## ijwtsteven

tiger

----------


## blue

niger

----------


## david44

Grins

----------


## bobo746

rinse

----------


## stuie

Sinew

----------


## blue

shine

----------


## LooseBowels

shite   :Smile:   LooseBowels

----------


## robtherich

bites

----------


## stuie

Items

----------


## robtherich

temps

----------


## snakeeyes

spent

----------


## nedwalk

Tense

----------


## stuie

Sneer

----------


## robtherich

preen

----------


## Lambik

Green

----------


## snakeeyes

anger

----------


## stuie

Grant

----------


## Lambik

Agent

----------


## snakeeyes

Tango .

----------


## blue

mango

----------


## Lambik

Omega

----------


## stuie

Gnome

----------


## nedwalk

Money

----------


## bobo746

honey

----------


## snakeeyes

Horny

----------


## Lambik

North

----------


## stuie

Thong

----------


## snakeeyes

Thing

----------


## Lambik

Giant

----------


## nedwalk

Saint

----------


## stuie

Stair

----------


## blue

tapir

----------


## Lambik

Trial

----------


## bobo746

grail

----------


## stuie

Lager

----------


## Lambik

Angel

----------


## stuie

Regal

----------


## batanha

Renal

----------


## snakeeyes

Penal

----------


## nedwalk

Plant

----------


## bobo746

slant

----------


## Lambik

Blast

----------


## stuie

Slate

----------


## Thaimato

Spate   :bananaman:

----------


## bobo746

plate

----------


## Lambik

Table

----------


## Thaimato

Label

----------


## stuie

Bleat

----------


## bobo746

blast

----------


## blue

beast

----------


## bobo746

feast

----------


## Lambik

Faces

----------


## stuie

Scare

----------


## Thaimato

Crass

----------


## Happy As Larry

Grass

----------


## crocman

Grasp

----------


## Lambik

Sugar

----------


## crocman

Rages

----------


## nedwalk

Stage

----------


## crocman

guest

----------


## Lambik

Suite

----------


## crocman

unite

----------


## stuie

Until

----------


## crocman

untie

----------


## stuie

Tuned

----------


## crocman

dunes

----------


## blue

Danes

----------


## bobo746

dance

----------


## crocman

sedan

----------


## natalie8

knead

----------


## crocman

taken

----------


## natalie8

Snake

----------


## crocman

steak

----------


## snakeeyes

speak

----------


## crocman

scape

----------


## stuie

Caper

----------


## natalie8

Taper

----------


## snakeeyes

raper    ::spin::

----------


## Bettyboo

Pears

----------


## bobo746

peers

----------


## Lambik

Sleep

----------


## crocman

peals

----------


## stuie

Slate

----------


## crocman

latte

----------


## blue

later

----------


## crocman

trail

----------


## blue

train

----------


## Lambik

Brain

----------


## crocman

brawn

----------


## stuie

Warns

----------


## natalie8

Swarm

----------


## crocman

warts

----------


## blue

tarts

----------


## crocman

farts

----------


## natalie8

Stray

----------


## stuie

strap

----------


## Lambik

Party

----------


## natalie8

Patty

----------


## crocman

petty

----------


## stuie

Types

----------


## natalie8

Style

----------


## bobo746

stale

----------


## blue

table

----------


## snakeeyes

Bleak

----------


## stuie

*Baker*

----------


## crocman

bread

----------


## Lambik

Badge

----------


## natalie8

Barge

----------


## stuie

Break

----------


## bobo746

freak

----------


## blue

creak

----------


## bobo746

creek

----------


## blue

reeks

----------


## bobo746

geeks

----------


## Lambik

Weeks

----------


## stuie

Sewer

----------


## crocman

swear

----------


## Lambik

Water

----------


## natalie8

Write

----------


## blue

Wrote

----------


## stuie

Towel

----------


## navydoubs1977

Tower

----------


## natalie8

Outer

----------


## Lambik

Brute

----------


## natalie8

Tuner

----------


## bobo746

toner

----------


## Lambik

Front

----------


## stuie

North

----------


## snakeeyes

Throw

----------


## Lambik

Torch

----------


## crocman

chart

----------


## stuie

Chair

----------


## natalie8

Reach

----------


## bobo746

aches

----------


## natalie8

Shack

----------


## Lambik

Shock

----------


## Mr Lick

Shook

----------


## mao say dung

hooky

----------


## crocman

kooky

----------


## Rigsby

Rooky

----------


## Submaniac

looky

----------


## Submaniac

cooly

----------


## Submaniac

lycos

----------


## mao say dung

clods

----------


## stuie

Cloud

----------


## Lambik

Would

----------


## ENT

World

----------


## crocman

words

----------


## ENT

Sward

----------


## stuie

Drawn

----------


## ENT

Wards

----------


## Lambik

Cards

----------


## stuie

Raids

----------


## blue

Braid

----------


## ENT

Brand.

----------


## blue

drank

----------


## ENT

Drunk!

----------


## stuie

Trunk

----------


## Lambik

Burnt

----------


## ENT

Brute.

----------


## snakeeyes

Tribe .

----------


## Lambik

Bride

----------


## Kwang

Ribet

----------


## gracethomas

I like the "Change a Letter" thread but with only 3 letters, we often  get repeats and it seems limited.  So here is a "Change a Letter" for  five letter words.  To begin:........

----------


## ENT

Rivet.

----------


## stuie

Tripe

----------


## ENT

Ripen.

----------


## snakeeyes

Piper.

----------


## ENT

Piped.

----------


## Lambik

Pride

----------


## ENT

Dried.

----------


## stuie

Riled

----------


## ENT

Drill

----------


## crocman

trill

----------


## stuie

Trail

----------


## ENT

Train.

----------


## snakeeyes

Brain.

----------


## Lambik

Baron

----------


## crocman

board

----------


## stuie

Rabid

----------


## ENT

Brand.

----------


## crocman

bread

----------


## Lambik

Breed

----------


## natalie8

Treed

----------


## crocman

defer

----------


## stuie

Refer

----------


## snakeeyes

Freed.

----------


## Lambik

Fever

----------


## stuie

Sever

----------


## crocman

never

----------


## gwargamel

sever

----------


## natalie8

Sewer

----------


## mao say dung

leers

----------


## snakeeyes

Sleet.

----------


## Lambik

Sweet

----------


## ENT

Sleet.

----------


## snakeeyes

Sheet.

----------


## stuie

reset

----------


## ENT

beset

----------


## crocman

beast

----------


## ENT

Least.

----------


## Lambik

Delta

----------


## crocman

table

----------


## ENT

Bable.

----------


## stuie

Bales

----------


## snakeeyes

Stale.

----------


## Lambik

False

----------


## Tickiteboo

Flash

----------


## Colin Guild

Shale

----------


## ENT

Shell.

----------


## stuie

Leash

----------


## Lambik

Chase

----------


## ENT

Ashen.

----------


## blue

Shave

----------


## ENT

Haven.

----------


## natalie8

HEAVE

----------


## ENT

Leave,

----------


## Kwang

Navel

----------


## ENT

Naval.

----------


## natalie8

Avail

----------


## Kwang

Alive (1993)

Uruguayan rugby team stranded in the snow swept Andes are forced to use desperate measures to survive after a plane crash.




That ass taste mighty fine mmmm

----------


## ENT

Liver.

----------


## natalie8

^^I read the book, saw the movie when it first came out AND watched every documentary on them that I possibly could. I don't think a story like theirs will ever be repeated.

----------


## natalie8

Revel....

----------


## ENT

Bevel

----------


## natalie8

Breel

It's in the urban dictionary...

----------


## ENT

Beryl.

----------


## Tickiteboo

rebel

----------


## bobo746

repel

----------


## ENT

Pearl.

----------


## blue

Early

----------


## ENT

Earls.

----------


## stuie

Snarl

----------


## ENT

Snare

----------


## natalie8

Sneer

----------


## ENT

Sheer

----------


## fred flintstone

hears

----------


## Lambik

Crash

----------


## ENT

Crush

----------


## Tickiteboo

crust

----------


## bobo746

trust

----------


## snakeeyes

Tarts.

----------


## bobo746

stats

----------


## ENT

Slats.

----------


## stuie

Stale

----------


## natalie8

Stole

----------


## Tickiteboo

tokes

----------


## snakeeyes

Stone.

----------


## stuie

Those

----------


## natalie8

Short

----------


## ENT

Shirt

----------


## Tickiteboo

trash

----------


## bobo746

crash

----------


## snakeeyes

Brash.

----------


## Lambik

Shark

----------


## ENT

Shard.

----------


## Tickiteboo

hoard

----------


## stuie

Radio

----------


## Lambik

Diary

----------


## crocman

triad

----------


## stuie

Dairy

----------


## crocman

hairy.

----------


## blue

lairy

----------


## ENT

Fairy!   :Smile:

----------


## stuie

Rainy

----------


## Lambik

Angry

----------


## ENT

Range.

----------


## bobo746

ranga

----------


## stuie

Grant

----------


## Tickiteboo

train

----------


## blue

brain

----------


## bobo746

drain

----------


## ENT

Irani.

----------


## stuie

India

----------


## ENT

Diane.

----------


## crocman

eland

----------


## ENT

Ladle

----------


## natalie8

Addle

----------


## ENT

Deals.

----------


## Lambik

Blade

----------


## blue

Bread

----------


## Tickiteboo

bream

----------


## ENT

Armed.

----------


## Lambik

Harem

----------


## stuie

Charm

----------


## ENT

Champ.

----------


## Tickiteboo

clamp

----------


## Fuzzy Bob

Lamps

----------


## stuie

Small

----------


## ENT

Smile   :Smile:

----------


## blue

^
changed 2 letters .
You  just can't take him anywhere....
Remember the one with the little dot on the top is a eye not an el

on we go 



Piles

----------


## ENT

Pills. (Took one too many, and a glass of wine,  :Smile: , my mistake, ^^)

----------


## Kwang

spiel

----------


## ENT

Spill!

----------


## Lambik

Spell

----------


## ENT

Smell. :kma:

----------


## stuie

Meals

----------


## crocman

smelt

----------


## natalie8

Smile

----------


## ENT

Smily  :Smile:

----------


## blue

Milky

----------


## ENT

Silky

----------


## Tickiteboo

sulky (racing)

----------


## bobo746

lucky

----------


## blue

mucky

----------


## ENT

Micky

----------


## nedwalk

SICKY...bewty day off

----------


## stuie

Stick

----------


## ENT

Stuck

----------


## Fuzzy Bob

Ducks

----------


## ENT

Dicks  :mid:

----------


## stuie

Skids

----------


## ENT

Discs

----------


## Lambik

Disco

----------


## ENT

Docks

----------


## natalie8

Stock

----------


## ENT

Stack.

----------


## blue

Tacky

----------


## bobo746

wacky

----------


## ENT

Backy

----------


## bobo746

lacky

----------


## ENT

Slack!

----------


## bobo746

slick

----------


## ENT

click

----------


## Lambik

Clock

----------


## ENT

Clack

----------


## crocman

cloak

----------


## stuie

Koala

----------


## ENT

Aloha   :Smile:

----------


## fryatuck

> Aloha


Shoal

----------


## ENT

Shoah.

----------


## stuie

Harsh

----------


## crocman

hoars

----------


## crocman

sorry misstimed

----------


## crocman

> Harsh





> Harsh


marsh

----------


## ENT

Shame.

----------


## crocman

homes

----------


## stuie

Mopes

----------


## nedwalk

spoke

----------


## ENT

speak

----------


## Tickiteboo

steak

----------


## Lambik

Shake

----------


## ENT

Share  ::chitown::

----------


## nedwalk

Erase

----------


## snakeeyes

Tease .

----------


## ENT

Seats

----------


## natalie8

Stare

----------


## nedwalk

rapes  :ban him:

----------


## Tickiteboo

Paris

----------


## snakeeyes

Spray .

----------


## ENT

sprat

----------


## stuie

Stair

----------


## ENT

Rates.

----------


## Tickiteboo

Mates

----------


## snakeeyes

Taste .

----------


## nedwalk

paste  :Smile:

----------


## crocman

piste

----------


## ENT

Spits.

----------


## Lambik

Ships

----------


## ENT

Chips.

----------


## stuie

Spice

----------


## ENT

Piece   :AR15firing:

----------


## Tickiteboo

peace

----------


## snakeeyes

Peach .

----------


## ENT

Chear!     :wales:

----------


## Lambik

Cheer

----------


## snakeeyes

Reach .

----------


## ENT

Roach.  :439:

----------


## stuie

Chore

----------


## natalie8

Choir

----------


## ENT

Chair

----------


## natalie8

Chart

----------


## ENT

Chert

----------


## snakeeyes

Heart .

----------


## ENT

There.

----------


## nedwalk

Sheer

----------


## stuie

Shred

----------


## ENT

Shard.

----------


## natalie8

Share  :yerman:

----------


## ENT

Shore

----------


## Lambik

Roses

----------


## bobo746

moses

----------


## nedwalk

Smoke

----------


## snakeeyes

Jokes .

----------


## ENT

Jacks.

----------


## bobo746

macks

----------


## ENT

Scams   :Confused:

----------


## snakeeyes

Smash .

----------


## ENT

Shame

----------


## Lambik

Ashes

----------


## ENT

Sheat.

----------


## stuie

Slate

----------


## natalie8

Later

----------


## ENT

Latte.

----------


## snakeeyes

Bleat .

----------


## ENT

Plate.

----------


## crocman

taper

----------


## nedwalk

Apple

----------


## nedwalk

bugger ya beat me scaly one..ok

Paper

----------


## snakeeyes

Grape

----------


## crocman

purge

----------


## ENT

Gripe.

----------


## crocman

piper

----------


## ENT

Tripe

----------


## crocman

strip :sexy:

----------


## ENT

Thrip.

----------


## nedwalk

Print

----------


## ENT

Paint

----------


## crocman

plant

----------


## david44

Slant.

----------


## stuie

Stain

----------


## crocman

stint

----------


## ENT

st*ent*

----------


## crocman

stunt...........         (of the cunning kind)

----------


## Lambik

Tunes

----------


## ENT

Suety.

----------


## snakeeyes

Testy .

----------


## ENT

Zesty

----------


## crocman

yeast

----------


## ENT

Tasty.

----------


## Lambik

Nasty

----------


## stuie

Stray

----------


## ENT

Yards.

----------


## Lambik

Years

----------


## ENT

Reads.

----------


## stuie

Dates

----------


## natalie8

Tread

----------


## ENT

Dread    ::spin::

----------


## Lambik

Armed

----------


## ENT

Drams.

----------


## natalie8

Smart

----------


## ENT

Reams.

----------


## natalie8

Realm

----------


## ENT

Learn.

----------


## natalie8

Pearl

----------


## ENT

Leaps.

----------


## stuie

Spate

----------


## Lambik

Slept

----------


## ENT

Steep.

----------


## blue

peeps

----------


## ENT

Pipes.

----------


## Lambik

Piper

----------


## stuie

ripen

----------


## crocman

preen

----------


## Lambik

Green

----------


## natalie8

Greet

----------


## ENT

Great.

----------


## bobo746

treat

----------


## nedwalk

Trace

----------


## natalie8

Treat

----------


## stuie

Crate

----------


## nedwalk

irate

----------


## natalie8

Raise

----------


## snakeeyes

Stare .

----------


## ENT

Stair.

----------


## stuie

Wrist

----------


## ENT

Strew.

----------


## snakeeyes

Brews .

----------


## ENT

Brows.

----------


## nedwalk

Brown

----------


## ENT

Rowan.

----------


## snakeeyes

Drawn .

----------


## ENT

Drain.

----------


## stuie

Braid

----------


## ENT

Bread.

----------


## natalie8

Breed  :cmn:

----------


## Lambik

Rebel

----------


## david44

reels.

----------


## stuie

Lease

----------


## ENT

Seals.

----------


## snakeeyes

Sells .

----------


## ENT

Sales.

----------


## stuie

Stale

----------


## grumbles1

funny

----------


## snakeeyes

Bunny

----------


## natalie8

Sunny

----------


## Lambik

12275 Stale / 12276 Funny !!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

False

----------


## crocman

lease

----------


## stuie

Eased

----------


## ENT

Steed.

----------


## snakeeyes

Feeds .

----------


## ENT

Fends.

----------


## natalie8

Fiend  :yerman:

----------


## ENT

Fried.

----------


## stuie

Field

----------


## natalie8

Slide

----------


## snakeeyes

Dials.

----------


## ENT

Pails.

----------


## Rural Surin

leaps

----------


## natalie8

Spell

----------


## snakeeyes

Poles.

----------


## ENT

Scope.

----------


## natalie8

^^snakeeyes, you've changed 2 letters

...Slope

----------


## nedwalk

POPES

----------


## stuie

Spoke

----------


## natalie8

Spike

----------


## snakeeyes

Mikes.

----------


## ENT

Slime.

----------


## snakeeyes

Times.

----------


## ENT

Smote.

----------


## snakeeyes

Melts.

----------


## natalie8

Smile

----------


## ENT

Limed.

----------


## snakeeyes

Mimed .

----------


## Lambik

Mixed

----------


## stuie

Mined

----------


## ENT

Mired.

----------


## snakeeyes

Fired.

----------


## ENT

Dried.

----------


## snakeeyes

Fried.

----------


## natalie8

Freed

----------


## snakeeyes

Breed .  :cmn:   :Smile:

----------


## natalie8

Bread

----------


## snakeeyes

Drape.

----------


## david44

Grape.

----------


## ENT

Pears.

----------


## Lambik

Super

----------


## snakeeyes

Reaps.

----------


## stuie

Spate

----------


## Finney64

Spade

----------


## ENT

Spend.

----------


## snakeeyes

Bends.

----------


## natalie8

Sends

----------


## snakeeyes

Dents.

----------


## ENT

Stand.

----------


## snakeeyes

Bands.

----------


## ENT

Beans.

----------


## snakeeyes

Jeans.

----------


## ENT

Sneak.

----------


## natalie8

Snack

----------


## snakeeyes

Backs.

----------


## ENT

Barks.

----------


## natalie8

Stark

----------


## ENT

Stare.

----------


## snakeeyes

Bears.

----------


## ENT

Fears!

----------


## stuie

Feast

----------


## ENT

Staff.

----------


## snakeeyes

Stuff.

----------


## blue

puffs

----------


## david44

Tales.

----------


## snakeeyes

Snuff.

----------


## ENT

Sniff.

----------


## snakeeyes

Fines.

----------


## brettandlek

Lines.

----------


## snakeeyes

Mines.

----------


## stuie

Snipe

----------


## Fuzzy Bob

Pipes

----------


## crocman

spire.

----------


## snakeeyes

Spied.

----------


## ENT

Drips.

----------


## snakeeyes

Trips.

----------


## ENT

Prise.

----------


## snakeeyes

Pride.

----------


## ENT

Drive.

----------


## snakeeyes

River.

----------


## ENT

Riven.

----------


## Lambik

Siren

----------


## snakeeyes

Noise.

----------


## ENT

Nosey.

----------


## stuie

stone

----------


## ENT

Nests.

----------


## snakeeyes

Stern.

----------


## ENT

Rants.

----------


## snakeeyes

Pants.

----------


## ENT

Panty

----------


## snakeeyes

Paint.

----------


## david44

Tales.

----------


## ENT

^ Taint.

----------


## snakeeyes

Faint.

----------


## stuie

Flint

----------


## snakeeyes

intel.

----------


## ENT

Lined.

----------


## snakeeyes

Dined.

----------


## ENT

Denim.

----------


## snakeeyes

Miner.

----------


## ENT

Niger.

----------


## snakeeyes

Green.

----------


## david44

Enter.

----------


## ENT

Trees.

----------


## snakeeyes

Reels.

----------


## ENT

Reeds.

----------


## snakeeyes

Rides

----------


## grumbles1

funny

----------


## stuie

(rides)---Cider

----------


## ENT

Credo.

----------


## snakeeyes

Rodeo ................................. :Smile:

----------


## nedwalk

doors

----------


## snakeeyes

Roofs.

----------


## Lambik

Fools

----------


## ENT

Loafs.

----------


## stuie

Solar

----------


## grumbles1

dunny

----------


## ENT

^^Loans.

----------


## snakeeyes

Slant.

----------


## natalie8

Rants

----------


## snakeeyes

Tanks.

----------


## grumbles1

funny

----------


## Lambik

Yanks

----------


## ENT

Skank.

----------


## stuie

Spank

----------


## snakeeyes

Spain.

----------


## ENT

Pairs.

----------


## Lambik

Plain

----------


## ENT

Plant.

----------


## snakeeyes

Talon.

----------


## ENT

Loans.

----------


## snakeeyes

Lions.

----------


## stuie

Snail

----------


## snakeeyes

Mails.

----------


## ENT

Slims.

----------


## snakeeyes

Smile.

----------


## stuie

Islam

----------


## grumbles1

Islay

----------


## snakeeyes

^^^
Plays.

----------


## Lambik

Palms

----------


## ENT

Small.

----------


## bobo746

slams

----------


## ENT

Slaps.

----------


## stuie

Pleas

----------


## snakeeyes

Poles.

----------


## ENT

Piles.

----------


## snakeeyes

Leaps.

----------


## ENT

Leaks.

----------


## blue

bleak

----------


## ENT

Blank.

----------


## stuie

Baulk

----------


## grumbles1

Caulk

----------


## snakeeyes

Clank.

----------


## blue

Lanky

----------


## snakeeyes

Slank.

----------


## blue

plank

----------


## snakeeyes

Plane...................................Bermuda triangle  :Smile:

----------


## ENT

Lanes.

----------


## snakeeyes

Snarl.

----------


## ENT

Gnarl.

----------


## snakeeyes

Large.

----------


## stuie

Great

----------


## snakeeyes

Treat.

----------


## ENT

Tread.

----------


## snakeeyes

React.

----------


## stuie

Teach

----------


## grumbles1

Peach

----------


## snakeeyes

Parch.

----------


## stuie

Chair

----------


## snakeeyes

Choir.

----------


## ENT

Chore.

----------


## snakeeyes

Whore........ :Smile:

----------


## grumbles1

Shore

----------


## Lambik

Roses

----------


## crocman

arses :kma:

----------


## snakeeyes

Fears.

----------


## stuie

Rates

----------


## ENT

Start.

----------


## grumbles1

Stark

----------


## snakeeyes

Smart.

----------


## dobella

Smarm.

----------


## snakeeyes

Scram.

----------


## nedwalk

Scare

----------


## Lambik

Faces

----------


## snakeeyes

Chase.

----------


## stuie

Haste

----------


## ENT

Taste.

----------


## snakeeyes

Baste.

----------


## natalie8

Waste

----------


## ENT

Water.

----------


## snakeeyes

Trawl.

----------


## Lambik

After

----------


## brettandlek

Tread

----------


## snakeeyes

Dream.

----------


## grumbles1

Cream

----------


## ENT

Armed.

----------


## snakeeyes

Bream.

----------


## david44

Stale.

----------


## blue

Reams

----------


## snakeeyes

Steam.

----------


## blue

Moats

----------


## snakeeyes

Boats.

----------


## ENT

Stoat.

----------


## snakeeyes

Roast.

----------


## stuie

Straw

----------


## ENT

Trash.

----------


## grumbles1

Brash

----------


## crocman

shard

----------


## snakeeyes

Brush.

----------


## stuie

Usher

----------


## snakeeyes

Shear.

----------


## ENT

Reaps.

----------


## Fondles

Penis

----------


## snakeeyes

Spine.

----------


## ENT

^^^Spire.

----------


## snakeeyes

Mires.

----------


## ENT

Mores.

----------


## Lambik

Comes

----------


## snakeeyes

Combs.

----------


## stuie

Smock

----------


## crocman

smack

----------


## Lambik

Shack

----------


## snakeeyes

Shake...................................... :Smile:

----------


## bobo746

snake

----------


## stuie

Ankle

----------


## snakeeyes

Blank.

----------


## grumbles1

Flank

----------


## ENT

Flack.

----------


## snakeeyes

Clack.

----------


## ENT

Cluck.

----------


## snakeeyes

Chuck.

----------


## Lambik

Check

----------


## ENT

Chick.

----------


## snakeeyes

Chink.

----------


## stuie

Niche

----------


## grumbles1

Fiche

----------


## snakeeyes

Tiche.

----------


## Lambik

Cheat

----------


## ENT

Chest.

----------


## stuie

These

----------


## crocman

heist

----------


## stuie

Sight

----------


## crocman

shite

----------


## ENT

Spite.

----------


## crocman

split

----------


## snakeeyes

Tilts.

----------


## david44

slits.

----------


## snakeeyes

Tiles.

----------


## ENT

Slips.

----------


## r1 pet

slops.

----------


## Lambik

Souls

----------


## stuie

Louse

----------


## snakeeyes

Mouse.

----------


## crocman

amuse :smiley laughing:

----------


## snakeeyes

Abuse.

----------


## crocman

abase

----------


## snakeeyes

Beast.

----------


## crocman

beets

----------


## snakeeyes

Steel.

----------


## crocman

stile

----------


## Lambik

Miles

----------


## ENT

Smell.

----------


## snakeeyes

:Smile: .......

----------


## stuie

Balls

----------


## snakeeyes

Dimes.

----------


## ENT

^^^^Small.

----------


## snakeeyes

Lamps.

----------


## crocman

lumps

----------


## nedwalk

plump

----------


## snakeeyes

Slump.

----------


## stuie

Mules

----------


## snakeeyes

Fuels.

----------


## natalie8

Sluff *it's in Dictionary.com

----------


## snakeeyes

Fluff.

----------


## ENT

Bluff.

----------


## snakeeyes

Flube.

----------


## ENT

Flubb.

----------


## crocman

flues
 
 A seven-flue chimney in a four storey Georgian house in London, showing alternative methods of sweeping
sorry missed by a minute please disregard

----------


## snakeeyes

Blues.

----------


## ENT

Blush.

----------


## crocman

flush

----------


## ENT

Shelf.

----------


## crocman

hefts.

----------


## ENT

Fests.

----------


## crocman

feast

----------


## ENT

Fasts.

----------


## crocman

staff

----------


## ENT

Stiff.

----------


## crocman

fists

----------


## ENT

Foist.

----------


## crocman

feist

----------


## ENT

First.

----------


## crocman

forts.

----------


## ENT

Strop.

----------


## crocman

drops

----------


## ENT

droop

----------


## crocman

prods

----------


## ENT

Strop.

----------


## crocman

strap

----------


## natalie8

Straw

----------


## stuie

Waist

----------


## ENT

Stain.

----------


## crocman

train

----------


## ENT

rants.           (^ good music)

----------


## crocman

nears

----------


## snakeeyes

Bears.

----------


## crocman

beers

----------


## ENT

Steer.

----------


## crocman

stare.

----------


## ENT

share.

----------


## crocman

shard

----------


## Lambik

Shark

----------


## snakeeyes

Stark.

----------


## natalie8

Start

----------


## snakeeyes

Smart.............................................  ........Albert Einstein .

----------


## bobo746

tramp

----------


## Lambik

Party

----------


## bobo746

prays

----------


## ENT

Preys.

----------


## stuie

Spray

----------


## crocman

sprat

----------


## snakeeyes

Brats.

----------


## natalie8

^  :Very Happy: 

Stare

----------


## ENT

Stars.

----------


## snakeeyes

Roast......................................Chicken  :Smile:  .

----------


## crocman

toast

----------


## snakeeyes

Boast.

----------


## ENT

Stoat.

----------


## stuie

Total

----------


## ENT

Altos.

----------


## snakeeyes

Stole.

----------


## ENT

Loose.    :Dirty Girl:

----------


## snakeeyes

Moose.

----------


## stuie

Moses

----------


## snakeeyes

Moles.

----------


## crocman

salem

----------


## ENT

Salam.

----------


## snakeeyes

Small.

----------


## ENT

Lambs.

----------


## snakeeyes

Mails.

----------


## Troy

meals

----------


## snakeeyes

Heals.

----------


## natalie8

Sheaf

----------


## Troy

Flash

----------


## snakeeyes

Flush.

----------


## david44

FLESH !

----------


## Troy

Leash

----------


## snakeeyes

Leaps.

----------


## david44

Flesh

----------


## natalie8

^????

From leaps

Spell

----------


## Lambik

Sleep

----------


## ENT

Peals.

----------


## grumbles1

peels

----------


## ENT

Poles.

----------


## snakeeyes

Slope.

----------


## stuie

Opens

----------


## Troy

Spend

----------


## crocman

SPEED

----------


## snakeeyes

Needs.

----------


## ENT

FEEDS (me)   :sexy:

----------


## natalie8

Steer

----------


## ENT

Rests.

----------


## snakeeyes

Resit.............................................  ....................................exam.

----------


## david44

Tiles

----------


## snakeeyes

Slits.

----------


## stuie

Spilt

----------


## Lambik

Pilot

----------


## crocman

toils

----------


## ENT

Soils.

----------


## snakeeyes

Slots.

----------


## ENT

Stool.

----------


## snakeeyes

Spool.

----------


## ENT

Loopy.

----------


## stuie

Pylon

----------


## snakeeyes

Polon.

----------


## Troy

Colon

:

----------


## snakeeyes

Clone.

----------


## ENT

Cline.

----------


## Lambik

Uncle

----------


## ENT

Clunk.

----------


## snakeeyes

Clink.

----------


## ENT

Clank.

----------


## stuie

Snack

----------


## ENT

Lacks.

----------


## snakeeyes

Larks.

----------


## ENT

Rakes.

----------


## snakeeyes

Scare.

----------


## Troy

react

----------


## snakeeyes

Cheat..........................................not me  :Smile: .

----------


## Troy

Chats.........It was him!!!

----------


## snakeeyes

Thats............................him.........not me  :Smile: .

----------


## Troy

Hates........................me....he does!

----------


## natalie8

Sheet

----------


## Troy

haste

----------


## snakeeyes

Beast.................................not me  :Smile:  .

----------


## Troy

Stabs.................Finger at me...

----------


## snakeeyes

.
Blast..............................him  :Smile:

----------


## david44

Lasts

----------


## ENT

Stall.

----------


## Lambik

Calls

----------


## stuie

Slack

----------


## ENT

Licks.

----------


## natalie8

Locks

----------


## snakeeyes

Socks.

----------


## ENT

Cocks. :mid:

----------


## stuie

Corks

----------


## grumbles1

dorks

----------


## ENT

Forks.

----------


## snakeeyes

Rocks.

----------


## ENT

Ricks.

----------


## ChrisM

dicks

----------


## snakeeyes

Kicks.

----------


## nedwalk

SLICK

----------


## ENT

Slack.

----------


## david44

Black

----------


## ENT

Cabal.

----------


## Lambik

Canal

----------


## ENT

Lacon.

----------


## snakeeyes

Bacon.

----------


## ENT

Capon.

----------


## natalie8

Ponce

----------


## snakeeyes

Scone.

----------


## ENT

Coons.

----------


## stuie

Snoop

----------


## ENT

Ponds.

----------


## snakeeyes

Spoon.

----------


## ENT

Noons.

----------


## snakeeyes

Boons.

----------


## ENT

Bones.

----------


## snakeeyes

Knobs.

----------


## Troy

Books

----------


## snakeeyes

Boots.

----------


## Troy

Shoot...

----------


## david44

Toots

----------


## Troy

Stool

----------


## snakeeyes

Toots.

----------


## ENT

Tools.

----------


## Lambik

Fools

----------


## bobo746

sloop

----------


## snakeeyes

Slope.

----------


## ENT

Plops.

----------


## snakeeyes

Props.

----------


## nedwalk

ROPES

----------


## ENT

Ropey.

----------


## Lambik

Power

----------


## natalie8

Tower

----------


## ENT

Water.

----------


## snakeeyes

Treat.

----------


## ENT

Rated.

----------


## snakeeyes

Dated...............................I wish.

----------


## stuie

Tread

----------


## grumbles1

treat

----------


## snakeeyes

Irate.

----------


## Troy

Aster

----------


## snakeeyes

Roast.............................................  .......................Beef.

----------


## ENT

Store.

----------


## Troy

Orate

----------


## snakeeyes

After.

----------


## Troy

farts.

----------


## snakeeyes

Staff.

----------


## Lambik

Stuff

----------


## stuie

Tufts

----------


## snakeeyes

Strut.

----------


## grumbles1

Stout

----------


## Troy

snout

----------


## snakeeyes

Stout.

----------


## Troy

shout.

----------


## snakeeyes

Bouts.

----------


## Troy

Tours

----------


## snakeeyes

Spout.

----------


## Troy

Spots...

----------


## snakeeyes

Stoop.

----------


## grumbles1

Stool

----------


## stuie

Sooty

----------


## snakeeyes

Booty.

----------


## ENT

Botty.

----------


## snakeeyes

Betty .....................Davis.

----------


## drk411

Betsy

----------


## snakeeyes

Yeast.

----------


## Lambik

Texas

----------


## snakeeyes

Taxis.

----------


## Troy

Exist

----------


## can123

Sites

----------


## snakeeyes

Bites.

----------


## ENT

Bates.

----------


## Troy

Stale

----------


## ENT

Salty.

----------


## david44

beets as in sugar

----------


## Troy

Teasy...................(Cornish Slang)

----------


## stuie

Aster

----------


## ENT

Baste.

----------


## Troy

> beets as in sugar


............................ :rofl:

----------


## snakeeyes

Table.

----------


## snakeeyes

> Originally Posted by david44
> 
> 
> beets as in sugar
> 
> 
> ............................



david44 keeps thinking this is the quick joke thread ,

----------


## ENT

Fable.

----------


## david44

Cable

----------


## snakeeyes

Black.............................................  ........comedy .

----------


## Troy

> Originally Posted by Troy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by david44
> ...


oops...I guess I messed up here...should have been more obvious. :Sorry1: 

Salty--->beets???...--->Teasy (from Salty)
Teasy--->Aster--->Baste are all okay

Baste --->beets is okay as well (hence the  :rofl: )

So why Table...or is this from Baste and not beets ???

==================================================  ======

So I think it's back to beets....



Steer.

----------


## blue

Stern

----------


## Troy

Rests......

----------


## ENT

Jests.

----------


## stuie

Steps

----------


## ENT

Poets.

----------


## snakeeyes

Stoop.

----------


## Troy

Loops

----------


## ENT

Slops.

----------


## stuie

Spoil

----------


## snakeeyes

Plots.............................................  .Guy Fawkes.

----------


## ENT

Slots.

----------


## snakeeyes

Floss.

----------


## Troy

flows

----------


## snakeeyes

Blows.

----------


## Troy

Slows

----------


## ENT

Shows.

----------


## snakeeyes

Shoes.

----------


## ENT

Shone.

----------


## stuie

Honed

----------


## snakeeyes

Phone.

----------


## Troy

Opens

----------


## stuie

Snoop

----------


## snakeeyes

Loops.

----------


## drk411

loops has already been done on this page by Troy. so carrying forward the snoop :

Scoop

----------


## snakeeyes

^^^^^
sorrrrrrrry,



Pools.

----------


## drk411

Looks

----------


## ENT

Locks.

----------


## snakeeyes

Shock.

----------


## grumbles1

socks

----------


## Troy

Cocks

----------


## snakeeyes

Clock.

----------


## Troy

Chock

----------


## snakeeyes

Chuck.

----------


## ENT

Chick. :sexy:

----------


## Lambik

Crick

----------


## stuie

Trick

----------


## ENT

Brick.

----------


## Troy

Brioc

----------


## snakeeyes

Cribs .

----------


## drk411

Brisk

----------


## ENT

Skirt.

----------


## drk411

Kites

----------


## ENT

Skits.

----------


## Troy

Spits

----------


## snakeeyes

Stops.

----------


## ENT

Stoop.

----------


## drk411

Stool

----------


## snakeeyes

Fools.

----------


## ENT

Foils.

----------


## stuie

Floss

----------


## snakeeyes

Flogs.

----------


## Troy

Glosh

----------


## ENT

Slosh!

----------


## stuie

Shoal

----------


## ENT

Shoah.

----------


## snakeeyes

Noahs.............................................  .........................................Ark.

----------


## stuie

Gnash

----------


## ENT

Gnaws.

----------


## Lambik

Swing

----------


## ENT

Rings.

----------


## grumbles1

Sings

----------


## ENT

Songs.

----------


## snakeeyes

Gongs.

----------


## ENT

Goons.

----------


## drk411

Noose

----------


## snakeeyes

Loose.

----------


## Troy

Moose

----------


## snakeeyes

Moles.

----------


## Troy



----------


## snakeeyes

Dimes.

----------


## Troy

minds

----------


## snakeeyes

Dines.

----------


## Troy

Spend

----------


## ENT

Speed.

----------


## snakeeyes

Deeds.

----------


## ENT

Seeds.

----------


## stuie

Dense

----------


## ENT

Nosed.

----------


## snakeeyes

Hosed.

----------


## stuie

Shone

----------


## ENT

Shine.

----------


## snakeeyes

Niche.

----------


## ENT

Chink.

----------


## Troy

china

----------


## ENT

Chine.

----------


## snakeeyes

Chime.

----------


## drk411

Crime

----------


## grumbles1

Clime

----------


## snakeeyes

Mince.

----------


## Troy

cumin

----------


## Lambik

Music

----------


## stuie

Chums

----------


## ENT

Shuck.

----------


## grumbles1

chuck

----------


## snakeeyes

Chuks.

----------


## ENT

Hicks.

----------


## stuie

Chips

----------


## snakeeyes

Chirp.

----------


## Troy

prick

----------


## Lambik

Price

----------


## stuie

Gripe

----------


## ENT

Purge.

----------


## natalie8

Grope

----------


## ENT

Prong.

----------


## david44

Wrong.

----------


## ENT

Rongo.

----------


## Lambik

Congo

----------


## stuie

Goons

----------


## ENT

Swoon.

----------


## Troy

NOJOS

----------


## snakeeyes

Mojos.

----------


## ENT

Dojos.

----------


## Lambik

Doors

----------


## ENT

Stood.

----------


## stuie

Toads

----------


## snakeeyes

Roads.

----------


## ENT

Dross.

----------


## Troy

Dress

----------


## ENT

Shred.

----------


## stuie

Shard

----------


## Lambik

Hands

----------


## Troy

Sandy

----------


## snakeeyes

Handy.............................................  ..................Sunday school .

----------


## Lambik

Candy

----------


## Troy

Dance

----------


## stuie

Deans

----------


## snakeeyes

Beans.

----------


## ENT

Barns.

----------


## natalie8

Bairn

----------


## Troy

Brawn

----------


## snakeeyes

Brown.

----------


## Troy

Crown.

----------


## stuie

Croon

----------


## Lambik

Honor

----------


## ENT

Thorn.

----------


## snakeeyes

Shorn.

----------


## david44

Horny

----------


## ENT

Honey

----------


## Troy

Hymen

----------


## ENT

Enemy.

----------


## stuie

Money

----------


## Troy

Moony.... :kma:

----------


## Lambik

Moons

----------


## ENT

Swoon.

----------


## stuie

Sworn

----------


## ENT

Norse.

----------


## Troy

Rinse

----------


## Lambik

Mines

----------


## stuie

Slime

----------


## ENT

Moles.

----------


## Troy

Smile.... :Smile:

----------


## Lambik

Veils

----------


## stuie

Sieve

----------


## ENT

Views.

----------


## Troy

Swipe.

----------


## ENT

Spies.

----------


## stuie

Prise

----------


## ENT

Prose.

----------


## Troy

Spire

----------


## bobo746

peers

----------


## ENT

Preen.

----------


## stuie

Prone

----------


## Lambik

Power

----------


## ENT

Ropes.

----------


## Troy

Spoke

----------


## stuie

Poser

----------


## snakeeyes

Loser.

----------


## ENT

Horse.

----------


## alwarner

House.

----------


## ENT

Hopes.

----------


## Troy

-phobe

----------


## snakeeyes

Phone.

----------


## ENT

Prone.

----------


## stuie

Grope

----------


## ENT

Prong.

----------


## snakeeyes

Prang.

----------


## Lambik

Angry

----------


## ENT

Anger.

----------


## snakeeyes

Green.............................................  ............................ :Smile:

----------


## nedwalk

Greed

----------


## stuie

Ridge

----------


## ENT

Grind.

----------


## snakeeyes

Drink.

----------


## natalie8

Drain

----------


## Troy

randy....

----------


## snakeeyes

Dandy.

----------


## ENT

Mandy.

----------


## Troy

Mindy

----------


## snakeeyes

Cindy.............................................  ........Crawford.

----------


## ENT

Nicey!

----------


## Troy

....missed my window....sorry

----------


## Troy

Niche

...sorry for the double post...

----------


## ENT

China.

(Saw that, next time)  :Smile:

----------


## Troy

Chair

----------


## snakeeyes

Hairs.

----------


## Troy

Shire.................horse

----------


## stuie

Irish

----------


## snakeeyes

Shirt.

----------


## Lambik

Birth

----------


## stuie

Tribe

----------


## ENT

Brits.

----------


## snakeeyes

Stirs.

----------


## Troy

Strip

----------


## ENT

Strop.

----------


## natalie8

Prods

----------


## ENT

Spoor.

----------


## Troy

Spore.....

----------


## snakeeyes

Spare.

----------


## stuie

Tears

----------


## Lambik

After

----------


## ENT

Farts.       :kma:

----------


## snakeeyes

Start.

----------


## stuie

Strap

----------


## ENT

Sprit.

----------


## snakeeyes

Ports.

----------


## Troy

Troy's............................................  ..favourite mermaid

----------


## stuie

Strop

----------


## ENT

Props.

----------


## snakeeyes

Ropes.

----------


## ENT

Proas.

----------


## Troy

Spray

----------


## snakeeyes

Stray.

----------


## ENT

Traps.

----------


## stuie

Spate

----------


## Lambik

Steps

----------


## Troy

steep

----------


## snakeeyes

Peeps.

----------


## Lambik

Speed http://thumbs4.ebaystatic.com/m/mNTP...8aXyKQ/140.jpg

----------


## stuie

Dense

----------


## ENT

Sends.

----------


## Troy

desks

----------


## ENT

Skids.

----------


## Troy

skuds....



Aside: 
I like this informal definition: "A person that appears attractive from far away, but when seen closer is actually ugly."

----------


## snakeeyes

Spuds.

----------


## ENT

Dumps.

----------


## Lambik

Drums

----------


## ENT

Sarum.

----------


## stuie

Strum

----------


## ENT

Runts.

----------


## Troy

rusts

----------


## snakeeyes

Trust.

----------


## ENT

Tryst.

----------


## Troy

Troy's......................................enemy

----------


## ENT

Sorry...

----------


## snakeeyes

Lorry.

----------


## ENT

Worry.

----------


## stuie

Rowdy

----------


## Lambik

Crowd

----------


## snakeeyes

Crows.

----------


## ENT

Cross.

----------


## Troy

Score

----------


## snakeeyes

Store.

----------


## Troy

Roast.................................dinner......  ................(nothing beats it :-) )

----------


## snakeeyes

Toast.......................and beans , when you can't afford a roast .

----------


## Troy

Coast.........Pick mussels when you can't afford Beans on toast, let alone a roast...:-)

----------


## snakeeyes

Stoat...................guinness a liquid lunch.

----------


## Troy

Stout....same liquid lunch... :Wink:

----------


## snakeeyes

Shout.................my round ,same liquid lunch... :Wink:

----------


## Troy

House!....on the....same liquid lunch....

----------


## snakeeyes

Mouse.

----------


## stuie

Spume

----------


## Lambik

Super

----------


## stuie

Prune

----------


## ENT

Ripen.

----------


## Troy

penis.......................can't find it?

----------


## snakeeyes

Sinew.......................can't find it?

----------


## Troy

winks...

----------


## snakeeyes

Stink.............................................  gonorrhea , :Sorry1:

----------


## Troy

sting........(the sand)

----------


## snakeeyes

Gents......................................... hidey hole.

----------


## ENT

Stent..,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,keeps it open.

----------


## Troy

Nests......................snugly inside

----------


## snakeeyes

Tests..................................... positive HIV.

----------


## Troy

stats.........................prove wrong

----------


## ENT

Twats....collectively.

----------


## Troy

Wants........................????

----------


## snakeeyes

Wanes....................................dont think so .

----------


## ENT

Wanks!!!!

----------


## Troy

skank

----------


## stuie

Spank

----------


## ENT

Spunk.

----------


## Troy

punts

----------


## stuie

Tunes

----------


## ENT

Stuns.

----------


## Troy

stunt

----------


## snakeeyes

Taunt.

----------


## stuie

Gaunt

----------


## stuie

Haunt

----------


## Troy

Shunt

----------


## snakeeyes

Hunts.............................................  ..................................................  .....sorry.

----------


## Troy

shuns

----------


## snakeeyes

Hussy.

----------


## ENT

Shush.

----------


## stuie

Slush

----------


## ENT

Flush.

----------


## Troy

Shelf

----------


## snakeeyes

Shell.

----------


## stuie

Leash

----------


## Troy

Shawl

----------


## ENT

Shall.

----------


## snakeeyes

Stall.

----------


## ENT

Steal.

----------


## Troy

Waste

----------


## snakeeyes

Taste.

----------


## Troy

stake

----------


## snakeeyes

Shake.

----------


## ENT

Shank.

----------


## crocman

thank.

----------


## Troy

tanks..

----------


## Lambik

Stand

----------


## snakeeyes

Stain.

----------


## ENT

Nits

----------


## Troy

nasty

----------


## grumbles1

tasty

----------


## snakeeyes

Taste.

----------


## Troy

Paste................................or foie gras?

----------


## snakeeyes

Haste.

----------


## Lambik

Chase

----------


## ENT

Chafe.

----------


## stuie

Fetch

----------


## Troy

cheat

----------


## stuie

Ached

----------


## Lambik

Beach

----------


## ENT

Belch

----------


## stuie

Cable

----------


## ENT

Scale.

----------


## Lambik

Faces

----------


## ENT

Chefs

----------


## Troy

Fresh?..................................(stinking Bishop)

----------


## stuie

Shred

----------


## ENT

Shard

----------


## snakeeyes

Dares.

----------


## ENT

Raids

----------


## Troy

Nadir...

----------


## ENT

Diary.

----------


## stuie

Radio

----------


## Troy

droid....

----------


## ENT

dried...

----------


## blue

fried

----------


## Troy

Freed....

----------


## ENT

Reeds.

----------


## Lambik

Serve

----------


## stuie

every

----------


## nedwalk

veers

----------


## ENT

Beers......

----------


## Troy

Sober...

----------


## ENT

Shore...

----------


## Lambik

Hours

----------


## stuie

Rouse

----------


## Troy

Stour ............................(Canterbury, as opposed to Suffolk or Dorset)

----------


## ENT

Roast...

----------


## stuie

Stoat

----------


## Lambik

Coast

----------


## ENT

Toast....

----------


## stuie

State

----------


## snakeeyes

Stale.

----------


## ENT

Leaks...

----------


## stuie

Skate

----------


## ENT

Kites..

----------


## r1 pet

takes.

----------


## ENT

Tykes...

----------


## snakeeyes

Sykes.............................................  ..................................................  .Eric..rip .

----------


## ENT

Skies...

----------


## stuie

Sheik

----------


## Lambik

Shine

----------


## natalie8

Whine

----------


## snakeeyes

Wench.

----------


## stuie

Hence

----------


## ENT

Henge.

----------


## Lambik

Green

----------


## ENT

Negro...

----------


## natalie8

Groan

----------


## stuie

Angry

----------


## ENT

Grain.,,,

----------


## natalie8

Brain

----------


## ENT

train..

----------


## blue

RAINS

----------


## ENT

Roans

----------


## stuie

Snore

----------


## ENT

Snort......

----------


## LucidLucifer

Short

----------


## ENT

Trash,,,

----------


## LucidLucifer

Stash

----------


## ENT

Slash.....

----------


## LucidLucifer

Flash

----------


## stuie

Sheaf

----------


## LucidLucifer

Shear

----------


## ENT

Shred...

----------


## LucidLucifer

Shrek

----------


## ENT

Sheik...

----------


## LucidLucifer

Shake

----------


## stuie

Heals

----------


## Lambik

Clash

----------


## stuie

Slack

----------


## Troy

Class...

----------


## ENT

Slaps...

----------


## stuie

Clasp

----------


## natalie8

Clash

----------


## Lambik

Flash

----------


## stuie

Shelf

----------


## Troy

Flash

----------


## ENT

Shaft...

----------


## natalie8

Fresh

----------


## ENT

Reefs....

----------


## Troy

fears

----------


## ENT

Bears....

----------


## Troy

spear...

----------


## Lambik

Opera

----------


## stuie

Grope

----------


## ENT

Prong....

----------


## grumbles1

Wrong

----------


## Troy

wring...

----------


## Lambik

Rings

----------


## ENT

Sings...

----------


## stuie

Singe

----------


## natalie8

Shine

----------


## Mr Lick

Shite


Apologies, i just couldn't contain myself

----------


## natalie8

No prob

Their

----------


## Troy

mirth

----------


## Lambik

Third

----------


## stuie

Dirty

----------


## Troy

Diary

----------


## ENT

Fairy....

----------


## Lambik

Hairy

----------


## natalie8

Chair

----------


## stuie

Acrid

----------


## Lambik

Raids

----------


## stuie

Raise

----------


## Troy

Syria

----------


## natalie8

Stair

----------


## ENT

Strip...

----------


## stuie

Tripe

----------


## Troy

Piste,,,,

----------


## Lambik

Spies

----------


## ENT

Press....

----------


## stuie

Reaps

----------


## ENT

Sperm....

----------


## natalie8

Prime

----------


## stuie

Merit

----------


## ENT

Times...

----------


## Daft Old Cat

Mimes

----------


## ENT

Mites....

----------


## Troy

steam...

----------


## Daft Old Cat

Trams

----------


## ENT

Reams...

----------


## Bogon

Arses

----------


## ENT

Asses..

----------


## stuie

Asset

----------


## Troy

Taste....

----------


## stuie

Steal

----------


## ENT

Steel....

----------


## r1 pet

sheet

----------


## ENT

Teeth...

----------


## natalie8

Sheet

----------


## ENT

Sheep.... :Aussie:

----------


## r1 pet

steep,
(natalie post 13228)

----------


## ENT

Pelts...

----------


## Lambik

Steps

----------


## stuie

Piste

----------


## ENT

Stape...

North Yorkshire.

----------


## natalie8

Slate

----------


## ENT

Latte...

----------


## natalie8

Elate

----------


## stuie

Latex

----------


## natalie8

Later

----------


## Lambik

Table

----------


## Daft Old Cat

Baste

----------


## stuie

Stare

----------


## natalie8

Steer

----------


## ENT

Aster...

----------


## Daft Old Cat

Stars

----------


## natalie8

Start

----------


## ENT

Stair..

----------


## natalie8

Strat

----------


## ENT

Strut..

----------


## Daft Old Cat

Stout

----------


## ENT

Stoat....

----------


## Daft Old Cat

Teats

----------


## ENT

Steam....

----------


## natalie8

Steak

----------


## stuie

Stack

----------


## Daft Old Cat

Cakes

----------


## ENT

Casks...

----------


## natalie8

Masks

----------


## ENT

Skims...

----------


## Daft Old Cat

Kilms

----------


## ENT

Slink.....

----------


## Daft Old Cat

Kinks

----------


## Lambik

Kings

----------


## ENT

Sings...

----------


## stuie

Snags

----------


## Daft Old Cat

Snogs

----------


## ENT

Gongs...

----------


## Lambik

Going

----------


## ENT

Ginko...

----------


## Troy

Going...Going....

----------


## draco888

groin

----------


## stuie

Rings

----------


## draco888

Niger

----------


## ENT

Grind..

----------


## Daft Old Cat

Dingo

----------


## natalie8

Bingo

----------


## ENT

Gonad...

----------


## draco888

Nagos

----------


## stuie

Goals

----------


## draco888

Solar

----------


## Daft Old Cat

Lasso

----------


## draco888

salsa

----------


## Daft Old Cat

Lassy

----------


## draco888

sales

----------


## ENT

Bales....

----------


## draco888

Babes

----------


## ENT

Sable...

----------


## stuie

Bleat

----------


## Lambik

Blade

----------


## ENT

Ladle...

----------


## Troy

label..

----------


## ENT

Bells....

----------


## Daft Old Cat

Balls

----------


## ENT

Slabs..

----------


## Daft Old Cat

Blast

----------


## ENT

Beast..

----------


## Daft Old Cat

Bleat

----------


## reinvented

blast

----------


## ENT

Table...

----------


## Daft Old Cat

Baile

----------


## reinvented

labia

----------


## Daft Old Cat

Alibi

----------


## ENT

Albic....

----------


## Daft Old Cat

> Labial....


6 letters ENT  :mid:

----------


## stuie

Black

----------


## martingale

Cable

----------


## ENT

Blade....

----------


## stuie

deals

----------


## ENT

Salad...

----------


## Daft Old Cat

Buggered up

----------


## Troy

^^ Dials...

----------


## ENT

Slide...

----------


## jizzybloke

I thought this was change a Letter not as many as you like as often as you like??

 :Smile: 

slime

----------


## ENT

Mules....

----------


## stuie

Smile

----------


## Lambik

Mines

----------


## ENT

Semen.....

----------


## martingale

Means

----------


## ENT

Seams...

----------


## stuie

Masts

----------


## Troy

casts

----------


## ENT

Stack...

----------


## Troy

Stuck

----------


## ENT

Stock..

----------


## Tickiteboo

Spock

----------


## Troy

Spook...

----------


## ENT

Coops..

----------


## stuie

Spoon

----------


## ENT

Poops...

----------


## martingale

Popes

----------


## Lambik

Hopes

----------


## natalie8

Holes

----------


## Daft Old Cat

Moles

----------


## snakeeyes

Poles.











Free ENT...................... :Smile:

----------


## natalie8

Pelts

----------


## Lambik

Melts

----------


## snakeeyes

Steal.











Free our leader ENT ,  :Smile:

----------


## Daft Old Cat

Steak

----------


## snakeeyes

Beaks .










Free ENT ................ :Smile:

----------


## bobo746

leaks

----------


## Lambik

Slave

----------


## bobo746

valve

----------


## snakeeyes

Leave .









ENT is innocent................ :Smile:

----------


## martingale

Value

----------


## bobo746

vulva

----------


## natalie8

Uvula

----------


## bobo746



----------


## snakeeyes

Valet.............................................  ....Free ENT ,  :Smile:

----------


## natalie8

Table

----------


## Troy

Fable.


Does Ent Drink?

----------


## Lambik

Flame

----------


## Troy

Flare...

----------


## stuie

Regal

----------


## Troy

gruel..

----------


## natalie8

Cruel

----------


## martingale

Ruler

----------


## snakeeyes

Luger.











Free.....................................ENT ,  :Smile:

----------


## Troy

Lager.................................(lout?)

----------


## martingale

Grate

----------


## Lambik

Earth

----------


## Troy

React

----------


## stuie

Crest

----------


## snakeeyes

Stare........................................Free ENT ,  :Smile:

----------


## Troy

Reset

----------


## stinky poo

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_c6cJxeKiMN...ster+power.jpg
Pester

----------


## Lambik

Reset

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Beret

----------


## stuie

Beets

----------


## snakeeyes

Steer.................................Free ENT and Jail Latindancer ,  :Smile:

----------


## natalie8

Stern

----------


## Lambik

Enter

----------


## stuie

Tenet

----------


## nedwalk

Tents

----------


## martingale

Stein

----------


## snakeeyes

Shine.............................................  .......Free ENT and jail Latindancer ,  :Smile:

----------


## Lambik

Siren

----------


## alitongkat

snore

----------


## bobo746

resin

----------


## alitongkat

nerds

----------


## bobo746

nodes

----------


## alitongkat

sedan

----------


## bobo746

sudan

----------


## snakeeyes

Deans.............................................  ........Free ENT ,  :Smile:

----------


## alitongkat

jeans

----------


## bobo746

sneak

----------


## alitongkat

naked

----------


## bobo746

asked

----------


## snakeeyes

Shake.............................................  ........................Free ENT ,  :Smile:

----------


## alitongkat

ashes

----------


## snakeeyes

Smash............................................F  ree ENT ,  :Smile:

----------


## alitongkat

masks..

----------


## snakeeyes

Marks...................................Free ENT ,  :Smile:

----------


## natalie8

Scram

----------


## snakeeyes

Farms...............................Free ENT ,  :Smile:

----------


## natalie8

Frame

----------


## Troy

femur.

----------


## alitongkat

fumes

----------


## bobo746

amuse  :Smile:

----------


## alitongkat

seams

----------


## bobo746

reams

----------


## alitongkat

steam

----------


## bobo746

emits

----------


## alitongkat

miles

----------


## stuie

Stile

----------


## alitongkat

least

----------


## snakeeyes

Beast...................................Free ENT ,  :Smile:

----------


## martingale

Steal

----------


## bobo746

steel

----------


## Troy

Steer

----------


## alitongkat

crest

----------


## snakeeyes

Stare.............................................  ............................................. Free ENT ,  :Smile:

----------


## Lambik

Extra

----------


## alitongkat

rates

----------


## stuie

State

----------


## natalie8

Skate

----------


## Troy

tacks

----------


## Daft Old Cat

Jacks

----------


## natalie8

Racks  :Wink:

----------


## stuie

Cares

----------


## natalie8

Stare

----------


## Lambik

Water

----------


## martingale

Tread

----------


## Troy

Cedar

----------


## david44

Dears

----------


## stuie

Sedan

----------


## Lambik

Dance

----------


## martingale

Cedar

----------


## stuie

Dread

----------


## Lambik

Dream

----------


## stuie

Rated

----------


## natalie8

Stare

----------


## martingale

Rasta

----------


## navydoubs1977

Pasta

----------


## david44

Paste

----------


## snakeeyes

Parts.............................................  .Free ENT ,  :Smile:

----------


## Troy

Ports.......................

----------


## Lambik

Storm

----------


## stuie

Strum

----------


## natalie8

Strut

----------


## Troy

truss...

----------


## martingale

Rusty

----------


## Lambik

Story

----------


## stuie

Stray

----------


## natalie8

Straw

----------


## Troy

Wrath

----------


## Lambik

Watch

----------


## natalie8

Latch

----------


## Troy

Chalk.

----------


## martingale

Shack

----------


## Lambik

Shock

----------


## natalie8

Shuck

----------


## grumbles1

Snuck

----------


## martingale

Snick

----------


## stuie

Knits

----------


## david44

Tints

----------


## natalie8

Mints

----------


## david44

Mites

----------


## alitongkat

sites

----------


## navydoubs1977

Whack

----------


## Lambik

^ ??!!

Times

----------


## bobo746

tomes

----------


## stuie

Stomp

----------


## natalie8

Storm

----------


## navydoubs1977

Trams

----------


## navydoubs1977

> ^ ??!!
> 
> Times


Sorry obviously missed a page or two!

CRAMS

----------


## bobo746

ramps

----------


## Lambik

Swamp

----------


## martingale

Stamp

----------


## stuie

Mates

----------


## bobo746

hates

----------


## natalie8

Sheet

----------


## Lambik

Chest

----------


## stuie

Heist

----------


## natalie8

Stein

----------


## alitongkat

tiles

----------


## natalie8

Style

----------


## navydoubs1977

Tells

----------


## stuie

Steal

----------


## bobo746

later

----------


## Lambik

After

----------


## bobo746

alter

----------


## natalie8

Relay

----------


## martingale

Learn

----------


## alitongkat

large

----------


## navydoubs1977

Barge

----------


## natalie8

Great

----------


## Lambik

Water

----------


## david44

Raves

----------


## bobo746

vases

----------


## Lambik

Slave

----------


## stuie

Valet

----------


## bobo746

Valve

----------


## Finney64

Vulva

----------


## martingale

Vault

----------


## natalie8

Value

----------


## Lambik

Leave

----------


## stuie

Elate

----------


## Satonic

Latte

----------


## ENT

Lathe

----------


## bobo746

ether

----------


## stuie

Teeth

----------


## ENT

Tenth

----------


## Lambik

Neath

----------


## david44

Earth

----------


## bobo746

darth

----------


## Lambik

Hater

----------


## ENT

Hares

----------


## stuie

Sharp

----------


## natalie8

Shard

----------


## ENT

Dams

----------


## martingale

( Shard)----- Trash

----------


## david44

Trays.

----------


## stuie

Start

----------


## ENT

Tarot

----------


## natalie8

Treat

----------


## ENT

Aster

----------


## natalie8

Astro

----------


## ENT

Strop.

----------


## stuie

Ropes

----------


## Lambik

Shore

----------


## ENT

Horns

----------


## alitongkat

shown

----------


## ENT

Shorn

----------


## martingale

North

----------


## david44

Forth

----------


## Troy

forte

----------


## ENT

Loret..(Sylvia)

----------


## Troy

...later

----------


## ENT

After..

----------


## stuie

Tread

----------


## bobo746

bread

----------


## natalie8

Dream

----------


## Lambik

Named

----------


## martingale

Demon

----------


## natalie8

Amend

----------


## ENT

Meads

----------


## stuie

Sedan

----------


## Lambik

Dames

----------


## bobo746

seman

----------


## Troy

Smear

----------


## Lambik

Years

----------


## martingale

Stray

----------


## natalie8

Story

----------


## bobo746

store

----------


## stuie

Tress

----------


## alitongkat

press

----------


## martingale

Spree

----------


## bobo746

preen

----------


## martingale

Enter

----------


## Lambik

Green

----------


## ENT

Regan..

----------


## natalie8

Mange

----------


## ENT

Gamin...

----------


## Troy

minge....

----------


## ENT

Genie...

----------


## bobo746

neigh

----------


## Troy

Leigh...Vivien

----------


## alitongkat

helge...poster td

----------


## martingale

Heels

----------


## Lambik

Flesh

----------


## stuie

Leash

----------


## Troy

Shelf

----------


## Lambik

False

----------


## stuie

Lease

----------


## Troy

Sleep....

----------


## martingale

Leaps

----------


## Lambik

Space

----------


## navydoubs1977

Spate

----------


## Troy

Splat!

----------


## alitongkat

Blast!

----------


## bobo746

beast

----------


## Lambik

Babes

----------


## stuie

Sable

----------


## bobo746

label

----------


## reinvented

fable

----------


## bobo746

bleat

----------


## Lambik

Tales

----------


## martingale

Spate

----------


## alitongkat

taste

----------


## Troy

Steak

----------


## bobo746

stoak

----------


## stuie

Toads

----------


## martingale

:tieme: Boast

----------


## bobo746

coast

----------


## blue

TOAST

----------


## bobo746



----------


## Lambik

^
See 13584
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Toast

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

State

----------


## bobo746

:Sorry1: 
tater

----------


## martingale

After

----------


## stuie

Tread

----------


## Troy

Trend

----------


## bobo746

trent (reznor) nine inch nails

----------


## blue

tents

----------


## bobo746

stint

----------


## Lambik

Twist

----------


## stuie

Waist

----------


## bobo746

waste

----------


## Cujo

stake

----------


## bobo746

#13581
########################

steak

##########################

----------


## martingale

Beast

----------


## Troy

Abate....

----------


## snakeeyes

Agate.............................................  .................................Free David44 ,  :Smile:

----------


## Lambik

Agent

----------


## stuie

Dante

----------


## Troy

Dance...

----------


## martingale

Enact

----------


## alitongkat

cater

----------


## Troy

Caper

----------


## Lambik

Price

----------


## stuie

Tripe

----------


## Troy

Erupt

----------


## blue

trump

----------


## dobella

thump

----------


## Lambik

Mouth

----------


## bobo746

youth

----------


## martingale

Outch

----------


## bobo746

torch

----------


## Troy

Chart...

----------


## stuie

Teach

----------


## bobo746

peach

----------


## martingale

Ached

----------


## bobo746

cheat

----------


## Lambik

Watch

----------


## stuie

Chant

----------


## Treetop

Cheat

----------


## Troy

Cheap....

----------


## Treetop

Heaps

----------


## bobo746

spear

----------


## LooseBowels

Go on then

arses :Smile: 

You can't argue with that

----------


## bobo746

roses

----------


## Lambik

Cross

----------


## bobo746

gross

----------


## martingale

Sorts

----------


## bobo746

ports

----------


## Treetop

Strap

----------


## bobo746

strip

----------


## Treetop

Strim

----------


## stuie

Mirth

----------


## Treetop

girth

----------


## alitongkat

tight

----------


## Treetop

thing

----------


## Troy

eight

----------


## Treetop

fight

----------


## martingale

Gifts

----------


## Treetop

stiff

----------


## stuie

First

----------


## Treetop

fists

----------


## Troy

fasts?

----------


## Treetop

feast  :Spam:  :Spam:  :Spam:

----------


## Troy

Staff

----------


## Treetop

taffy

Google Image Result for http://blogs.reuters.com/oddly-enough/files/2010/03/taffy-combo-490.jpg

----------


## martingale

Fifty

----------


## Lambik

Fifth

----------


## stuie

Filth

----------


## Troy

Flint

----------


## Treetop

Hey there linty, where did you come from? I came from blankets where you slept the night and from tears you cried. Say linty, where are you going now? I am going to the breeze where you will hear my whisper child. | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


Linty

----------


## Troy

Lindy

----------


## natalie8

Daily

----------


## bobo746

dally

----------


## martingale

Ladle

----------


## bobo746



----------


## Lambik

Alley

----------


## stuie

label

----------


## Treetop

Belly

Google Image Result for http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_X5EqA2S8LG8/TETiLFqlFhI/AAAAAAAAAos/pBC9mKGrpLI/s1600/woman-fat-belly1.jpg

----------


## bobo746

jelly

----------


## natalie8

Telly

----------


## martingale

Yells

----------


## bobo746

bells

----------


## Lambik

Blues

----------


## bobo746

rules
 :ourrules:

----------


## Treetop

ruler


Google Image Result for http://indraia.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/ruler-clipart.gif

----------


## alitongkat

ulcer

----------


## stuie

Cured

----------


## Troy

cored

----------


## natalie8

creed

----------


## bobo746

greed

----------


## stuie

Egret

----------


## bobo746



----------


## natalie8

Irate

----------


## alitongkat

trait

----------


## bobo746



----------


## Treetop

Dirty

----------


## martingale

Tried

----------


## bobo746

dried

----------


## martingale

Rides

----------


## alitongkat

spire

----------


## Lambik

Pride

----------


## Troy

Piper

----------


## snakeeyes

Paper...............................Free David44,  He Has Tourettes Syndrome ,  :Smile:

----------


## blue

caper

----------


## bobo746

taper

----------


## stuie

Tread

----------


## Troy

After.....

----------


## Lambik

Great

----------


## martingale

React

----------


## snakeeyes

Teach..............................Free David44 , he's got Tourettes Syndrome , :Smile:

----------


## martingale

Chase

----------


## stuie

Haste

----------


## bobo746

aster

----------


## alitongkat

roast

----------


## stuie

Stoat

----------


## natalie8

Start

----------


## bobo746

smart

----------


## martingale

Strap

----------


## bobo746

strip

----------


## natalie8

Sport

----------


## martingale

Store

----------


## Troy

Trots...

----------


## bobo746

rorts

----------


## Lambik

Story

----------


## alitongkat

storm

----------


## stuie

Motor

----------


## alitongkat

broom

----------


## martingale

Moron

----------


## natalie8

Mourn

----------


## alitongkat

rumor

----------


## martingale

Forum

----------


## alitongkat

fours

----------


## Troy

Flour...

----------


## alitongkat

floor

----------


## stuie

Fools

----------


## natalie8

Sloop

----------


## alitongkat

spoof

----------


## bobo746

spool

----------


## martingale

Stool

----------


## bobo746

stole

----------


## Troy

Slope...

----------


## stuie

Pleas

----------


## alitongkat

spade

----------


## natalie8

Spain

----------


## Troy

Panic

----------


## Troy

double post....soz

----------


## natalie8

Paint

----------


## Troy

Train

----------


## martingale

Inert

----------


## alitongkat

reign

----------


## stuie

Grain

----------


## natalie8

Grant

----------


## martingale

Tango

----------


## alitongkat

tanga

----------


## natalie8

Giant

----------


## alitongkat

antic

----------


## Troy

China...

----------


## stuie

Pinch

----------


## alitongkat

punch

----------


## natalie8

Chump

----------


## Troy

hunch...

----------


## alitongkat

bunch

----------


## martingale

Bunce

----------


## alitongkat

cuban

----------


## Troy

Bunka

----------


## alitongkat

kabul

----------


## natalie8

Blank

----------


## Troy

Flank...

----------


## alitongkat

flake

----------


## stuie

Tefal

----------


## alitongkat

false

----------


## natalie8

Slate

----------


## martingale

Later

----------


## natalie8

Laver

Seaweed from Wales

----------


## alitongkat

rival

----------


## natalie8

Trial

----------


## alitongkat

ariel

----------


## bobo746

rifle

----------


## alitongkat

fried

----------


## stuie

Defer

----------


## martingale

Reeds

----------


## alitongkat

dreads

----------


## Troy

^ Might be a tad long that



seeds

----------


## bobo746

deeds

----------


## alitongkat

speed

----------


## martingale

Spend

----------


## stuie

Penis

----------


## natalie8

Spite

----------


## pseudolus

Split

----------


## natalie8

Splat

----------


## bobo746

plate

----------


## martingale

Pater

----------


## pseudolus

Peter

----------


## bobo746

meter

----------


## natalie8

Steer

----------


## stuie

Erect

----------


## Lambik

Creek

----------


## pseudolus

Derek

----------


## natalie8

Dreck

In the urban dictionary, meaning trash or rubbish

----------


## Troy

dicer

----------


## Lambik

Bride

----------


## bobo746

braid

----------


## martingale

Diary

----------


## bobo746

fairy

----------


## stuie

Rainy

----------


## natalie8

Brain

----------


## martingale

Bring

----------


## Lambik

Robin

----------


## stuie

Brine

----------


## martingale

Rinse

----------


## Troy

Singe....

----------


## natalie8

Shine

----------


## Troy

spine

----------


## Lambik

Since

----------


## stuie

Scone

----------


## natalie8

Scent

----------


## bobo746

nests

----------


## martingale

Stone

----------


## natalie8

Stoke

----------


## bobo746

kites

----------


## stuie

Skate

----------


## Lambik

Texas

----------


## bobo746

extra

----------


## martingale

Taxes

----------


## natalie8

Stare

----------


## soupsoup

stars

----------


## bobo746

tarts

----------


## blue

trams

----------


## bobo746

prams

----------


## stuie

Smart

----------


## martingale

Rates

----------


## natalie8

Store

----------


## soupsoup

rates.

----------


## natalie8

Stale

----------


## soupsoup

tease.

----------


## martingale

Steak

----------


## r1 pet

peaks

----------


## Lambik

Space

----------


## Troy

packs...

----------


## soupsoup

cakes.

----------


## martingale

Cases

----------


## natalie8

Laces

----------


## stuie

Lanes

----------


## soupsoup

lines.

----------


## martingale

Slime

----------


## natalie8

Smell

----------


## soupsoup

melts.

----------


## natalie8

Items

----------


## Troy

smote

----------


## natalie8

Smoke

----------


## Tickiteboo

Stoke

----------


## bobo746

token

----------


## stuie

Stone

----------


## Lambik

Noise

----------


## natalie8

Norse

----------


## martingale

Snort

----------


## natalie8

Short

----------


## stuie

Hours

----------


## Lambik

Rough

----------


## natalie8

Tough

----------


## bobo746

cough

----------


## natalie8

Touch

----------


## bobo746

pouch

----------


## martingale

Couch

----------


## natalie8

Coach

----------


## stuie

Cocoa

----------


## natalie8

Accor

Sorry, it's a proper noun, the name of a French hotel chain, but Cocoa really stumped me.

----------


## bobo746

coral

----------


## Lambik

Cobra

----------


## martingale

Broad

----------


## natalie8

Bread

----------


## stuie

Adder

----------


## natalie8

Addle

----------


## Lambik

Ideal

----------


## natalie8

Dealt

----------


## martingale

Steal

----------


## Lambik

Slave

----------


## natalie8

Leave

----------


## martingale

Vales

----------


## stuie

Slate

----------


## Lambik

Talks

----------


## natalie8

Slack

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

Licks

----------


## natalie8

Kills

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

Silky  :Smile:

----------


## natalie8

Milky

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

yummy  :Smile:

----------


## natalie8

^You changed a few letters there.  :yerman:   :Smile:

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

sorry  :Smile:

----------


## natalie8

> Milky


slimy

----------


## martingale

Miles

----------


## Lambik

Times

----------


## stuie

Smith

----------


## Chang yai

Smich

----------


## Chang yai

Sorry, how about moths

----------


## natalie8

Smote

----------


## Troy

poets

----------


## Lambik

Posse

----------


## stuie

Prose

----------


## ENT

Strop...

----------


## martingale

Ropes

----------


## ENT

Roped...

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

Raped

----------


## Troy

Pored....

----------


## natalie8

Droop

----------


## bobo746

dross

----------


## stuie

Sword

----------


## Lambik

Crowd

----------


## martingale

Drown

----------


## natalie8

Grown

----------


## bobo746

brown

----------


## stuie

Crown

----------


## bobo746



----------


## natalie8

Groan

----------


## bobo746

rowan

----------


## Lambik

Wagon

----------


## stuie

Agony

----------


## bobo746

angry

----------


## natalie8

Grain

----------


## Ozcol

Cairn

----------


## natalie8

Crane

----------


## Troy

crank...

----------


## bobo746

crack

----------


## Lambik

Track

----------


## martingale

Crate

----------


## natalie8

Cheat

----------


## Lambik

Death

----------


## martingale

Earth

----------


## Troy

hears...

----------


## natalie8

Sheer

----------


## Lambik

Sheep

----------


## martingale

Speed

----------


## Chang yai

Dopes

----------


## Troy

spied

----------


## natalie8

Spire

----------


## Chang yai

Penis

----------


## natalie8

Stein

----------


## Chang yai

Veins

----------


## bobo746

seven

----------


## blue

Sheen

----------


## Lambik

These

----------


## bobo746

those

----------


## natalie8

Short

----------


## ENT

Shirt....

----------


## martingale

Trips

----------


## natalie8

Sport

----------


## ENT

Spurt...

----------


## blue

Trump

----------


## bobo746

tromp

----------


## Lambik

Storm

----------


## bobo746



----------


## martingale

Stump

----------


## bobo746

stamp

----------


## stuie

Pasta

----------


## ENT

Spate....

----------


## bobo746

spade

----------


## blue

drape

----------


## Lambik

Pearl

----------


## martingale

Learn

----------


## stuie

Blear

----------


## Troy

Belap

----------


## ENT

Plate..

----------


## stuie

Elate

----------


## Lambik

Fleet

----------


## martingale

Steel

----------


## ENT

Teals...

----------


## stuie

::chitown:: Latex

----------


## martingale

Slate

----------


## Troy

talks....

----------


## ENT

Stack...

----------


## Troy

Snack?

----------


## Lambik

Shack

----------


## martingale

Shank

----------


## stuie

Hands

----------


## Lambik

Sands

----------


## bobo746

lands

----------


## martingale

Snail

----------


## Lambik

Lions

----------


## bobo746

silos

----------


## Troy

slosh

----------


## martingale

Shoal

----------


## Lambik

Clash

----------


## bobo746

flash

----------


## snakeeyes

Flesh.

----------


## bobo746

leash

----------


## Lambik

Tales

----------


## Troy

Salty.....

----------


## natalie8

Sault

----------


## Troy

Faust....

----------


## natalie8

Staff

----------


## snakeeyes

Fasts.

----------


## Troy

Facts....

----------


## snakeeyes

Farts.

----------


## Troy

forts....

----------


## natalie8

Storm

----------


## Lambik

Story

----------


## natalie8

Short

----------


## bobo746

snort

----------


## natalie8

Snore

----------


## Troy

sonar....

----------


## bobo746

solar

----------


## natalie8

Polar

----------


## Troy

polka....

----------


## snakeeyes

Plonk...................................er........  .............not me  :Smile:

----------


## martingale

Plank

----------


## Chang yai

Plane

----------


## Lambik

Angel

----------


## stuie

Range

----------


## natalie8

Great

----------


## martingale

Argue

----------


## natalie8

Guard

----------


## Troy

gourd....

----------


## martingale

Round

----------


## natalie8

Sound

----------


## stuie

Douse

----------


## natalie8

Mouse

----------


## martingale

serum

----------


## grumbles1

Scrum

----------


## Troy

mucus...

----------


## martingale

Mucks

----------


## pseudolus

sucks

----------


## Troy

rucks...

----------


## malcy

racks

----------


## blue

creak

----------


## martingale

Crate

----------


## malcy

irate

----------


## martingale

Tripe

----------


## natalie8

Train

----------


## stuie

Inert

----------


## martingale

Trend

----------


## Lambik

Under

----------


## Troy

^^^ Tripe to train????

Back to Tripe......



trope..

----------


## martingale

Sport

----------


## Troy

spore.....

----------


## martingale

Probe

----------


## stuie

Broke

----------


## Lambik

Joker

----------


## malcy

poker

----------


## Troy

#

spoke...

----------


## snakeeyes

Tokes ..................................................  ...........same same now  :Smile:

----------


## malcy

toker

----------


## martingale

Stoke

----------


## malcy

stake

----------


## malcy

makes

----------


## malcy

rakes

----------


## malcy

rapes rapes "hey you said rapes twice"   "mongo likes rape"!

----------


## martingale

Scare

----------


## Lambik

Scarf

----------


## ThaiLite

carts

----------


## malcy

crate

----------


## stuie

track

----------


## snakeeyes

Stare.............................................  ........................................ :Smile:

----------


## snakeeyes

Spare.

----------


## malcy

how did we get from track to stare ? back to track i think

----------


## malcy

crack

----------


## snakeeyes

Croak.............................................  ......^^^^^ guilty your honor ,  :Smile:

----------


## malcy

crank......... not a personal slur snakee

----------


## martingale

Crane

----------


## Chang yai

Raced

----------


## stuie

Cried

----------


## ChookRaffle Jones

Edict

----------


## malcy

diced

----------


## stuie

Cider

----------


## Troy

Crude...

----------


## martingale

Durex

----------


## Troy

exude...

----------


## stuie

Elude

----------


## martingale

Ledge

----------


## charleyboy

Greed

----------


## Lambik

Breed

----------


## stuie

Beret

----------


## Troy

egret....

----------


## snakeeyes

Great.............................................  ......Wall of China ,  :Smile:

----------


## martingale

Agree

----------


## Troy

green...

----------


## Lambik

Enter

----------


## martingale

Trend

----------


## bobo746

tread

----------


## natalie8

Deter

----------


## Lambik

Beret

----------


## martingale

Breed

----------


## natalie8

Bread

----------


## cisco999

stu..

----------


## Troy

rabid....

----------


## stuie

Bride

----------


## natalie8

Tired

----------


## Troy

trade....

----------


## martingale

Dread

----------


## bobo746

dream

----------


## Troy

merde.... ::spin::

----------


## martingale

Erode

----------


## ENT

Rodeo....

----------


## natalie8

Droop

----------


## snakeeyes

Roped.............................................  ................................ :Smile:

----------


## stuie

Drops

----------


## natalie8

Drips

----------


## Troy

trips...

----------


## natalie8

Sport

----------


## Troy

Troys........................ :Smile:

----------


## snakeeyes

Sorry.............................................  ..............Fook off . :Smile:

----------


## ENT

Lorry...

----------


## martingale

Royal

----------


## ENT

Leary...

----------


## natalie8

Weary

----------


## Tickiteboo

early

----------


## snakeeyes

Pearl...................................s....a singer ,  :Smile:

----------


## ENT

Apple....

----------


## stuie

Plead

----------


## natalie8

Plaid

----------


## pseudolus

plain

----------


## ENT

Plank....(on Mars)

----------


## stuie

Ankle

----------


## natalie8

Inkle

----------


## Troy

Liner...

----------


## natalie8

Diner

----------


## martingale

Rider

----------


## natalie8

Riser

----------


## Troy

Rinse..........

----------


## natalie8

Snipe

----------


## martingale

Spend

----------


## ENT

dents,....

----------


## Troy

dints....

----------


## natalie8

Stand

----------


## stuie

Nasty

----------


## natalie8

Stain

----------


## martingale

Astir

----------


## nedwalk

TASER..

----------


## natalie8

Later

----------


## stuie

Tread

----------


## ENT

Tired....

----------


## Lambik

Tiger

----------


## natalie8

Right

----------


## ENT

Tight.....

----------


## Troy

Bight....

----------


## natalie8

Thigh

----------


## ENT

Light....

----------


## natalie8

Thill

Def: either of the pair of shafts of a vehicle between which a draft animal is harnessed

----------


## ENT

Shill.......

----------


## natalie8

Still

----------


## ENT

(^Excellent one)


*Stilt...*

----------


## martingale

Stile

----------


## natalie8

Smile  :Smile:

----------


## stuie

Limed

----------


## natalie8

Dimes

----------


## martingale

Ideas

----------


## natalie8

Slide

----------


## Troy

glide....

----------


## natalie8

Agile

----------


## snakeeyes

Eagle.

----------


## martingale

Glade

----------


## natalie8

Legal

----------


## martingale

Glare

----------


## Lambik

Clear

----------


## natalie8

Cleat

----------


## bobo746

pleat

----------


## ENT

Plant....

----------


## natalie8

Plane 'The plane! The plane!'

----------


## stuie

Lance

----------


## natalie8

Dance

----------


## Lambik

Naked

----------


## martingale

Deans

----------


## natalie8

Amend

----------


## stuie

Names

----------


## natalie8

Snake

----------


## Troy

Snack....

----------


## natalie8

^That looks really gross.  :Smile: 

Slack

----------


## Troy

Smack!....................You will eat your bacon sarnie..... :Smile:

----------


## melvin

Stack

----------


## Troy

stick?

----------


## melvin

stuck

----------


## martingale

Crust

----------


## natalie8

Trust

----------


## Troy

truss...

----------


## natalie8

Strum

----------


## Troy

trump....

----------


## natalie8

Tramp

----------


## melvin

Trams

----------


## natalie8

Stray

----------


## melvin

strap

----------


## stuie

Stamp

----------


## 2Prick

Stomp

----------


## Troy

Stump...

----------


## 2Prick

Strop

----------


## natalie8

Strap

----------


## martingale

Pater

----------


## melvin

later

----------


## Troy

Altar.....

----------


## stuie

Trawl

----------


## Finney64

Brawl

----------


## melvin

crawl

----------


## martingale

Drawl

----------


## Thormaturge

Drawn

----------


## natalie8

Drain

----------


## melvin

Brain
.................

----------


## Troy

brawn.....

----------


## Neverna

prawn

----------


## melvin

prank
...........

----------


## Thormaturge

crank

----------


## melvin

crane

----------


## Thormaturge

crate

----------


## melvin

grate

----------


## Thormaturge

Grace

----------


## martingale

Regal

----------


## Thormaturge

Legal

----------


## Lambik

Angel

----------


## melvin

anger

----------


## Thormaturge

auger

----------


## natalie8

Sugar

----------


## Thormaturge

Lugar



Some good fishing

----------


## melvin

gulag...........

----------


## Thormaturge

Gulap



Happy Valentine's

----------


## stuie

Plugs

----------


## melvin

slugs.............

----------


## melvin

sluts......................

----------


## natalie8

Slush

----------


## Neverna

plush

----------


## Thormaturge

Flush

----------


## melvin

(fancy bog)



blush

----------


## Thormaturge

Blush

----------


## blue

lubes

----------


## Thormaturge

tubes

----------


## Neverna

busts

----------


## Thormaturge

rusts

----------


## martingale

Strut

----------


## Neverna

trots

----------


## Thormaturge

trout

----------


## Finney64

Otter



(eating bream)

----------


## melvin

ealing

----------


## melvin

eating        snapshort
                 snacks

----------


## Finney64

Got any spare Melv?

----------


## Thormaturge

Ealing ...
Eating ..
Mating



Pucker up

----------


## melvin

> Ealing ...
> Eating ..
> Mating
> 
> 
> 
> Pucker up


went totally wrong above, sorry


Otter    --------------------->   other

----------


## Troy

route (93).....

----------


## melvin

outer............

----------


## natalie8

Otter

----------


## melvin



----------


## blue

retro

----------


## Thormaturge

Otter (eating salmon)



no..the other one was eating Bream.

----------


## snakeeyes

Store.

----------


## blue

therm

----------


## natalie8

Merit

----------


## Thormaturge

Tepir



cute little trunk.

----------


## stuie

Tired

----------


## melvin

wired...........

----------


## snakeeyes

Fired.

----------


## melvin

weird...................................

----------


## natalie8

Tried

----------


## melvin

cried......................

----------


## natalie8

Crime

----------


## melvin

prime...............

----------


## Troy

viper....

----------


## snakeeyes

River.

----------


## Thormaturge

Rover

----------


## melvin

rover...........

----------


## martingale

Voter

----------


## blue

Rivet

----------


## melvin

river.................

----------


## melvin

[quote=Thormaturge;2364401]Rover

off topic/digression:

The word rover:

checked my dict re this noun, didn't find the semantic I expected

those of you with solid knowledge of English;

ever heard the term rover used in relation to;

estuary, river delta, anchorage, where saltwater meets freshwater,
where ships wait for anchorage or docking

 ???

----------


## Thormaturge

^

I'd take the dictionary back and ask for a replacement.

----------


## martingale

Trier

----------


## natalie8

Crier

----------


## Finney64

Cried

----------


## melvin

crime..........

----------


## melvin

> ^
> 
> I'd take the dictionary back and ask for a replacement.


yes, I'm confident Oxford University Press will happily dish out a replacement

----------


## Troy

mired......

----------


## melvin

tired..........

----------


## martingale

Edits

----------


## Troy

Staid...

----------


## melvin

stair............

----------


## martingale

Irate

----------


## Troy

tread....

----------


## natalie8

Treat

----------


## Finney64

Tarot

----------


## snakeeyes

Start.............................................  .....running.

----------


## Finney64

shart

----------


## Thormaturge

shark

----------


## melvin

crash..............

----------


## Thormaturge

chase

----------


## martingale

Cased

----------


## natalie8

Shade

----------


## Troy

hosed....

----------


## melvin

hoses.....................

----------


## stuie

Shore

----------


## melvin

whore..................

----------


## Troy

Heron....

----------


## natalie8

Thorn

----------


## melvin

north...............

----------


## ENT

Troth.......

----------


## martingale

Throw

----------


## natalie8

Wrath

----------


## ENT

Warts.....

----------


## Troy

strew.....

----------


## melvin

straw..................

----------


## natalie8

Worst

----------


## melvin

worse..............

----------


## Troy

morse.

----------


## melvin

roses.............

.-.
---
...
.
...

----------


## stuie

Tress

----------


## melvin

..............

.--. + .-. + . + ... + ...

----------


## Troy

spare..?

----------


## melvin

scare.........

----------


## natalie8

Score

----------


## bobo746



----------


## melvin

ropes.................

----------


## Happy As Larry

press

----------


## Troy

prise...

----------


## melvin

price...................

----------


## Troy

crepe.................................who needs a circumflex.. :Smile:

----------


## melvin

Crete...........................

----------


## Troy

Cater................................for me... :Smile:

----------


## melvin

later.............................

----------


## Happy As Larry

trail

----------


## melvin

grail..................

----------


## Happy As Larry

lager

----------


## ENT

Luger....

----------


## martingale

Rouge

----------


## natalie8

Group

----------


## melvin

proud..................

----------


## Happy As Larry

pound

----------


## melvin

hound......

----------


## natalie8

Donut

----------


## melvin

no, cant't have that now
what happened to l-carbo

----------


## Happy As Larry

snout

----------


## melvin

shout..............

----------


## Happy As Larry

short

----------


## melvin

roast..........

----------


## Happy As Larry

strap

----------


## stuie

Pater

----------


## Happy As Larry

rates

----------


## melvin

stars................

----------


## natalie8

Strap

----------


## melvin

scrap..............

----------


## Happy As Larry

scare

----------


## melvin

scars................

----------


## martingale

Racks

----------


## Happy As Larry

rocks

----------


## natalie8

Score

----------


## melvin

snore...........

----------


## Happy As Larry

snort

----------


## natalie8

Short

----------


## Happy As Larry

horse

----------


## melvin

short.................

----------


## Happy As Larry

shirt

----------


## natalie8

Shift

----------


## Troy

filth....

----------


## melvin

lifts.....................

----------


## martingale

Stiff

----------


## Troy

fists....

----------


## natalie8

First

----------


## stuie

Strip

----------


## natalie8

Strap

----------


## bobo746

rasps

----------


## natalie8

Priss

----------


## malcy

pairs

----------


## melvin

Paris..........  (or raids?)

----------


## martingale

Spare

----------


## Troy

Spire.....

----------


## natalie8

Spear

----------


## martingale

Pearl

----------


## Troy

repel...

----------


## natalie8

Lever

----------


## martingale

Leave

----------


## Thormaturge

Salve

----------


## natalie8

Slate

----------


## Troy

skate..

----------


## stuie

Stare

----------


## Happy As Larry

share

----------


## natalie8

Sheer

----------


## Troy

sheet..

----------


## Happy As Larry

teeth

----------


## martingale

These

----------


## boloa

Those

----------


## natalie8

Shore

----------


## stuie

Horde

----------


## snakeeyes

Heard .........................it with my big ears,  :Smile:

----------


## natalie8

Beard

----------


## Happy As Larry

breast

----------


## Troy

^ 6 letters??

Back to beard....a new fashion in hats, apparently....

----------


## snakeeyes

Dread.............................................  ...............locks,  :Smile:

----------


## martingale

Addle

----------


## Troy

adder..

----------


## boloa

Dadar..

----------


## Thormaturge

RADAR

----------


## Happy As Larry

> breast


ooops. Can not even blame alcohol. My apologies.


darer

----------


## Troy

Drake........

----------


## boloa

Brake....

----------


## stuie

Baked

----------


## Troy

bread...

----------


## Thormaturge

Bream 



Oh you beauty.

----------


## boloa

Cream.....

----------


## martingale

Acres

----------


## stuie

Crest

----------


## Lambik

Curse

----------


## Thormaturge

Nurse (Shark)

----------


## boloa

Surin  :Smile:

----------


## natalie8

Turns

----------


## Camel Toe

Burns

----------


## martingale

Ruins

----------


## boloa

Rains

----------


## stuie

Snail

----------


## boloa

Slang...

----------


## Happy As Larry

gland

----------


## boloa

Bland

----------


## Happy As Larry

blend

----------


## boloa

Bleed

----------


## martingale

Bevel

----------


## Happy As Larry

level

----------


## boloa

Lever

----------


## martingale

Veers

----------


## boloa

Reeds

----------


## natalie8

Steer

----------


## stuie

Steep

----------


## boloa

Peeps...

----------


## Happy As Larry

perps

----------


## boloa

Sperm

----------


## martingale

Reams

----------


## Happy As Larry

dream

----------


## boloa

Steam

----------


## stuie

Aster

----------


## Happy As Larry

trees

----------


## boloa

Steep

----------


## natalie8

Sleep

----------


## boloa

Sleet

----------


## natalie8

Sheet

----------


## boloa

sheen

----------


## Thormaturge

Shine

----------


## natalie8

Thine

----------


## boloa

Ninth

----------


## martingale

Night

----------


## boloa

Tight

----------


## Thormaturge

Wight

----------


## Happy As Larry

sight

----------


## natalie8

Light

----------


## Happy As Larry

might

----------


## Lambik

Eight

----------


## boloa

Their

----------


## martingale

Tiers

----------


## Happy As Larry

siren

----------


## boloa

Reine

----------


## Thormaturge

Brine

----------


## Finney64

Inter

----------


## boloa

Tires

----------


## Thormaturge

Fires

----------


## stuie

Lifer

----------


## boloa

Flare

----------


## natalie8

Relay

----------


## boloa

Payer

----------


## Troy

Pyrex...

----------


## martingale

Preys

----------


## boloa

Spree

----------


## Troy

puree

----------


## boloa

Peers...

----------


## natalie8

Steep

----------


## boloa

Meets

----------


## natalie8

Steam

----------


## stuie

Mater

----------


## Thormaturge

Bream

----------


## Happy As Larry

beard

----------


## boloa

Heard

----------


## Happy As Larry

shear

----------


## natalie8

Heard..

----------


## boloa

Dears

----------


## Thormaturge

Bears

----------


## Troy

Amber.....(jack)

----------


## natalie8

Dream

----------


## snakeeyes

Armed.

----------


## martingale

Media

----------


## boloa

Medal

----------


## Lambik

Camel

----------


## Happy As Larry

cream

----------


## boloa

Reams

----------


## Troy

Amuse...

----------


## boloa

Mouse

----------


## natalie8

Morse

----------


## boloa

Rouse

----------


## natalie8

Route

----------


## boloa

Trout

----------


## Troy

Grout

----------


## boloa

Stour

----------


## Troy

Stork

----------


## boloa

Store

----------


## Troy

Roast..... :St George:

----------


## boloa

Boast  :Smile:

----------


## Troy

[Dream] toast....?

----------


## boloa

Toads

----------


## Troy

dates....

----------


## natalie8

> Toads


WTF is going on there and where is it?

----------


## natalie8

> dates....


Stare

----------


## boloa

Stars

----------


## boloa

> Originally Posted by boloa
> 
> Toads
> 
> 
> WTF is going on there and where is it?


Toad migration in Jiangsu, China

----------


## Troy

Masts.....

----------


## natalie8

Spasm

----------


## martingale

Palms

----------


## boloa

Small

----------


## natalie8

Stall

----------


## stuie

Stale

----------


## boloa

Slade

----------


## Troy

slate..

----------


## boloa

Spale

----------


## martingale

Pulse

----------


## boloa

Pulls  :Smile:

----------


## Troy

^^^ Green behind the bar for that one.....new word for me ... :Smile: 




spill....

----------


## boloa

Silly

----------


## natalie8

Silty

----------


## martingale

Lists

----------


## melvin

> Spasm


spars

(sorry, just had to, after the masts)

----------


## melvin

> Lists


lisps..............

(slang for LISP programs, long infinite string of parenthesis, ha!)

----------


## boloa

Bliss

----------


## Troy

slips..?

----------


## Happy As Larry

slops



> Spale


even with the picture I still don't know what it means

but now I do

Spale

Spale\, n. [Cf. Spell a splinter.]
1. A lath; a shaving or chip, as of wood or stone. [Prov. Eng. & Scot.]
2. (Shipbuilding) A strengthening cross timber.

----------


## boloa

Slops...




Hope you don't have to look this up Lar  :Smile:

----------


## Troy

Slops ... Going for the 3rd time (this is the one I'm used to... :Smile:  )

----------


## boloa

Flops  :Smile:

----------


## Troy

flips

----------


## boloa

Flaps

----------


## Troy

fails...

----------


## boloa

Jails

----------


## melvin

rails.................

----------


## boloa

Calis

----------


## stuie

Slain

----------


## melvin

Spain..............

----------


## boloa

Plain

----------


## martingale

Paint

----------


## boloa

Taint

----------


## Lambik

Saint

----------


## boloa

Snail

----------


## natalie8

Linus

----------


## boloa

Sinus...

----------


## natalie8

^ I've had that before. Very painful.

Suits

----------


## Troy

Shuts..........................Missed the closing down sale....drat and double drat....

----------


## natalie8

Truss

----------


## boloa

Trust.

----------


## Troy

trout

----------


## martingale

Outer

----------


## boloa

Tutor

----------


## Troy

truth....

----------


## melvin

trust...............

----------


## stuie

Strum

----------


## boloa

Drums

----------


## Troy

Dumas

----------


## boloa

mauls..........( on the right )

----------


## stuie

Lauds

----------


## natalie8

Leads

----------


## boloa

Leeds

----------


## Troy

sleet...

----------


## boloa

Sheet.........aaaaaaaaah

----------


## natalie8

Teeth

----------


## Finney64

^ Nice Hampsteads

Heath

----------


## martingale

Death

----------


## melvin

heats.................

----------


## boloa

Earth

----------


## Troy

wrath...

----------


## boloa

Threw

----------


## Happy As Larry

throw

----------


## Thormaturge

SHORT



^^

It's Koojo

----------


## boloa

Shore

----------


## Finney64

Score



^^^^ It's Koojo's evil twin

----------


## boloa

Horse

----------


## Thormaturge

Morse




F  I  S  H

----------


## stuie

Snore

----------


## boloa

Snare

----------


## Troy

Norse

----------


## stuie

risen

----------


## melvin

riser................. (maritim, tanker stuff)

----------


## boloa

Sizer

----------


## Troy

razes

----------


## boloa

Dares

----------


## natalie8

Darts

----------


## boloa

Tarts..

----------


## Troy

Tasty

----------


## martingale

State

----------


## melvin

slate............. (or maybe stale, the cake above)

----------


## melvin

scale............

----------


## martingale

Slack

----------


## boloa

Clean

----------


## oxxo

Clear..

----------


## natalie8

Regal

----------


## brisie

^
cheat

----------


## stuie

From SLACK (martingale)

         Class

----------


## boloa

Lassy

----------


## Troy

Sassy....

----------


## boloa

Essay

----------


## Troy

messy...

----------


## martingale

Seams

----------


## melvin

beams.................

----------


## boloa

Beans

----------


## Troy

Basin

----------


## natalie8

Stain

----------


## boloa

Train

----------


## melvin

grain..............

----------


## martingale

Anger

----------


## natalie8

Angle

----------


## boloa

Gland

----------


## stuie

Grand

----------


## boloa

Grind

----------


## melvin

Ringo (Mr)

----------


## Troy

Wrong!

----------


## boloa

groan

----------


## Troy

Grant...

----------


## boloa

Rants

----------


## snakeeyes

Pants......................................... :Smile:

----------


## martingale

Stand

----------


## boloa

Stade .... :yerman:

----------


## melvin

mates...................

----------


## boloa

Stamp

----------


## Troy

stump...

----------


## boloa

Pumps

----------


## snakeeyes

Jumps............................ :Smile:

----------


## martingale

Spume

----------


## Troy

bumps....

----------


## boloa

Humps

----------


## Troy

Lumps...

----------


## boloa

Mumps

----------


## Finney64

Pumas

----------


## natalie8

Swamp

----------


## snakeeyes

Mumps.............................................  ........... :Smile:

----------


## Finney64

swamp - mumps ?

----------


## boloa

> Swamp



Spams

----------


## martingale

Palms

----------


## boloa

Plans

----------


## melvin

snail...........

----------


## stuie

Lines

----------


## boloa

Liner

----------


## natalie8

Linen

----------


## Troy

Silen...

----------


## boloa

Lends

----------


## stuie

Dense

----------


## boloa

Scene

----------


## Troy

Scone...

----------


## boloa

Stone

----------


## Troy

Atone..

----------


## martingale

Noted

----------


## natalie8

Stone

----------


## melvin

notes.......... or store...... (if u want a letter changed)

----------


## boloa

Roust

----------


## Happy As Larry

roast

----------


## martingale

Start

----------


## boloa

Stark

----------


## melvin

carts............

----------


## natalie8

Stark

----------


## martingale

Stair

----------


## boloa

Aries

----------


## Troy

rises....

----------


## stuie

Rests

----------


## Happy As Larry

store

----------


## boloa

Bores

----------


## Happy As Larry

broke

----------


## boloa

Break

----------


## Troy

Broke..

----------


## boloa

Krone

----------


## natalie8

Tenor

----------


## Finney64

Trent

----------


## boloa

rents

----------


## martingale

Sneer

----------


## boloa

Snare

----------


## brisie

snarf

----------


## natalie8

Frank

Let me be frank.

No, let me be Frank this time.  :bananaman:

----------


## Troy

Drank...

----------


## martingale

Randy

----------


## boloa

Mandy

----------


## melvin

dandy..................

----------


## boloa

Candy ???

----------


## stuie

Dance

----------


## boloa

Acned

----------


## Troy

coned...

----------


## geejayess

> I like the "Change a Letter" thread but with only 3 letters, we often get repeats and it seems limited.  So here is a "Change a Letter" for five letter words.  To begin:
> 
> 
> begin


began

----------


## martingale

Beans

----------


## melvin

means...........

----------


## melvin

> coned...


toned.........

----------


## boloa

Boned  :Wink:

----------


## stuie

Ebony

----------


## Troy

noble....

----------


## boloa

Coble

----------


## martingale

Bloke

----------


## boloa

bokeh

----------


## martingale

Broke

----------


## boloa

Brook

----------


## natalie8

Books

----------


## boloa

Sooky

----------


## Troy

Tokyo

----------


## martingale

Stook

----------


## natalie8

Stork

----------


## boloa

Storm

----------


## Troy

motor

----------


## boloa

Moors

----------


## stuie

Moron

----------


## boloa

Rooms

----------


## Troy

Broom....

----------


## boloa

Brood

----------


## melvin

doors..........

----------


## boloa

Roads

----------


## natalie8

Adore

----------


## boloa

Adder

----------


## natalie8

Bread

----------


## boloa

Breed

----------


## martingale

Eider

----------


## boloa

Cider

----------


## Troy

decor...

----------


## boloa

Corte

----------


## Troy

truce...

----------


## boloa

Bruce

----------


## Troy

Tuber...

----------


## stuie

Beaut

----------


## natalie8

Stuie, do you think that tater is a beaut? That's pretty funny. I wonder if Sheriff Koojo would let it pass in the funny pics thread.  :ssssh: 

Beast

----------


## boloa

sweat

----------


## Troy

wears.....

----------


## boloa

Pears

----------


## Troy

tapes...

----------


## martingale

Spear

----------


## Happy As Larry

press

----------


## boloa

Dress

----------


## natalie8

Cress

----------


## boloa

scare

----------


## martingale

Trace

----------


## boloa

Raced

----------


## natalie8

Rated

----------


## Troy

tired...

----------


## boloa

Tread

----------


## Troy

deter...?

----------


## martingale

Trade

----------


## boloa

Triad

----------


## stuie

Dairy

----------


## boloa

Fairy

----------


## martingale

Rafia

----------


## boloa

Mafia

----------


## melvin

Maria (Ms)

----------


## boloa

Mania

----------


## martingale

Asian

----------


## boloa

Mains

----------


## stuie

Snail

----------


## boloa

Spial

----------


## natalie8

Slaps

----------


## boloa

Glass

----------


## melvin

grass..................

----------


## natalie8

Trass

----------


## martingale

Start

----------


## boloa

Farts

----------


## ENT

Fairs

----------


## martingale

Stair

----------


## boloa

Pairs

----------


## Troy

sepia..

----------


## ENT

Septa...

----------


## stuie

Petal

----------


## melvin

metal...........

----------


## natalie8

Flame

----------


## Troy

Maple..

----------


## boloa

Email

----------


## martingale

Milan

----------


## Troy

Alien..

----------


## ENT

Nails...

----------


## natalie8

Latin

----------


## ENT

Talon...

----------


## boloa

Salon

----------


## ENT

Salvo...

----------


## boloa

Volva

----------


## Troy

valve

----------


## boloa

:ssssh: 

Vulva

----------


## Troy

Value?

----------


## natalie8

Balue

----------


## boloa

Blues

----------


## Troy

bales

----------


## ENT

Balls...

----------


## boloa

Stall

----------


## snakeeyes

Small.............................................  ............................................. :Smile:

----------


## boloa

Walls

----------


## snakeeyes

Malls....................................... :Smile:

----------


## melvin

balls...........

----------


## Troy

calls...

----------


## natalie8

Slack

----------


## boloa

Smack

----------


## martingale

Makes

----------


## Happy As Larry

makem

----------


## natalie8

Gemma

----------


## Troy

magma

----------


## martingale

Gammy

----------


## natalie8

Gummy

----------


## Troy

mummy

----------


## snakeeyes

Yummy.............................................  ..................... :Smile:

----------


## boloa

Tummy

----------


## melvin

dummy............

----------


## stuie

:deadhorsebig: Dumpy

----------


## martingale

Bumpy

----------


## stuie

Plumb

----------


## Happy As Larry

plume

----------


## snakeeyes

Plump..........................gunman,,, :Smile:

----------


## martingale

Slump

----------


## Troy

lumpy

----------


## natalie8

Clump

----------


## boloa

Clamp

----------


## melvin

clams..............

----------


## stuie

Scale

----------


## natalie8

Clean

----------


## martingale

Canal

----------


## ENT

Banal...

----------


## natalie8

Bland

----------


## ENT

Blade...

----------


## stuie

Deals

----------


## ENT

Leaks..

----------


## melvin

sales..............

----------


## martingale

Lease

----------


## ENT

Seals....

----------


## stuie

Slate

----------


## ENT

Stalk...

----------


## natalie8

Stake

----------


## ENT

Stack.....

----------


## martingale

skate

----------


## ENT

Kites....

----------


## natalie8

Skies

----------


## ENT

Spies...

----------


## martingale

Spice

----------


## ENT

Capes....

----------


## natalie8

Cease

----------


## ENT

Cases...

----------


## natalie8

Cares

----------


## ENT

Bares.....

----------


## stuie

Snare

----------


## natalie8

Rants

----------


## ENT

Trams...

----------


## martingale

Strap

----------


## ENT

Reaps.....

----------


## boloa

Sprat

----------


## ENT

Spurt....

----------


## martingale

Routs

----------


## natalie8

Outer

----------


## Troy

trout

----------


## ENT

Otter..

----------


## stuie

Trots

----------


## ENT

Strut...

----------


## boloa

Strum

----------


## ENT

Drums..

----------


## natalie8

Turds *Use your imagination*

----------


## ENT

Turps....

----------


## martingale

Trump

----------


## ENT

Frump...

----------


## natalie8

Crump

----------


## boloa

Cramp

----------


## ENT

Crimp...

----------


## stuie

Prime

----------


## ENT

Primp.....

----------


## natalie8

Crimp

----------


## ENT

Cramp...

----------


## boloa

Tramp

----------


## ENT

Traps...

----------


## martingale

Pants

----------


## natalie8

Strap

----------


## ENT

Ports.....

----------


## melvin

strop hmmmm, sorts

----------


## ENT

Soars....

----------


## melvin

arson (arses) have your pick ...............

----------


## stuie

Snare

----------


## ENT

Rames.....

----------


## boloa

Scram

----------


## ENT

Marks....

----------


## boloa

Shark

----------


## ENT

Shank..,,,,

----------


## Troy

Shack..

----------


## ENT

Shuck...

----------


## boloa

Sucks

----------


## natalie8

Stuck

----------


## ENT

Stock...

----------


## martingale

Coast

----------


## boloa

Boast

----------


## ENT

Toast...

----------


## melvin

boats..........

----------


## ENT

Bolts....

----------


## natalie8

Coast

----------


## ENT

Colts......

----------


## stuie

Stole

----------


## Troy

lotus..

----------


## boloa

Stool

----------


## ENT

Stoojk...

----------


## martingale

Sloop

----------


## boloa

Loopy

----------


## Troy

Sloop...

^^ edit...shizer I missed it without a pic.....

From loopy ..................



............Polly

----------


## natalie8

Dolly

----------


## ENT

Golly....

----------


## martingale

Loyal

----------


## ENT

Wally....

----------


## Troy

[Aunt] Sally

----------


## ENT

Rally....

----------


## natalie8

Tally

----------


## ENT

Stall............

----------


## Troy

still....

----------


## natalie8

Stilt

----------


## ENT

Spilt........

----------


## martingale

Tails

----------


## ENT

Jails.....

----------


## boloa

Sails

----------


## ENT

Snail....

----------


## boloa

Hails

----------


## ENT

Leash.....

----------


## Troy

sheaf

----------


## boloa

Flash

----------


## Troy

shelf...

----------


## ENT

Shell......

----------


## natalie8

Welsh

----------


## martingale

Shrew

----------


## ENT

Screw.....

----------


## Troy

wreck...

----------


## ENT

Wrack....

----------


## Troy

crack

----------


## ENT

Crock.....

----------


## boloa

Badgers (Badger, badger, badger, badger. Mushroom, mushroom! Snake!) | Flash Videos



*Brock*

----------


## ENT

Brick....

----------


## stuie

Cribs

----------


## ENT

Crabs.....

----------


## melvin

scraps.............

----------


## ENT

Scrap......

Corrected    :Smile:

----------


## boloa

Have we gone to 6 letters now ,I thought this Thread was called *The 5 Letter Game*  :Confused:

----------


## natalie8

^




> Scrap.....


Strap

----------


## ENT

Paris.....

----------


## Troy

spare

----------


## ENT

Pores...

----------


## natalie8

Strep

----------


## ENT

Press,.....

----------


## martingale

Spree

----------


## ENT

Reeds.....

----------


## martingale

Steer

----------


## ENT

Store....

----------


## Troy

RESET

----------


## ENT

Rests.....

----------


## blue

Pests

----------


## ENT

Posts.....

----------


## martingale

Posse

----------


## ENT

Slope......

----------


## stuie

Poser

----------


## ENT

Posie.....

----------


## Troy

opine

----------


## ENT

Pines....

----------


## natalie8

Spire

----------


## ENT

Riser.....

----------


## blue

miser

----------


## ENT

Smear......

----------


## martingale

Smart

----------


## ENT

Strim....

----------


## poorfalang

^ that word does not exist

----------


## poorfalang

^^start

----------


## martingale

Stare

----------


## ENT

^^ and ^^^       :Trolling: 
*strim - Wiktionary*

en.wiktionary.org/wiki/*strim* - Cached - Similar
*strim* (third-person singular simple present *strims*, present participle *strimming*, 
  simple past and past participle *strimmed*). (UK) To use a strimmer / string trimmer *...


*

----------


## ENT

Strum.....

----------


## Troy

Stump..

----------


## ENT

Stamp....

----------


## Troy

tapes...

----------


## snakeeyes

Rapes.............................................  ......................... :Smile:

----------


## blue

Napes

----------


## ENT

Snake.....

----------


## Troy

knave..

----------


## ENT

Navel......

----------


## stuie

Lance

----------


## melvin

dance................

----------


## ENT

dunce.....

----------


## Troy

deuce

----------


## ENT

Cubed...

----------


## natalie8

Debut

----------


## martingale

Tuber

----------


## Troy

beret

----------


## ENT

Beers,....

----------


## natalie8

Steer  :rofl:

----------


## ENT

Tiers....

----------


## Troy

strip....

----------


## martingale

Print

----------


## ENT

Thrip....

----------


## stuie

Tripe

----------


## ENT

Triop.....

----------


## martingale

Point

----------


## Troy

Tonio

----------


## martingale

Onion

----------


## melvin

Orion...........

----------


## natalie8

Borio  :Smile:

----------


## martingale

Robin

----------


## stuie

Brine

----------


## ENT

Trine

----------


## natalie8

Train

----------


## martingale

Inert

----------


## natalie8

Trend

----------


## Troy

drone

----------


## boloa

Prone

----------


## stuie

Roped

----------


## natalie8

Grope

----------


## martingale

Prose

----------


## natalie8

Store

----------


## stuie

Roost

----------


## natalie8

Stoop

----------


## martingale

Stomp

----------


## Troy

Proms

----------


## stuie

Roams

----------


## melvin

moans..................

----------


## natalie8

Storm

----------


## martingale

Trims

----------


## natalie8

Strum

----------


## melvin

turns........................

----------


## natalie8

Stern

----------


## bobo746

Stone

----------


## stuie

Noted

----------


## natalie8

Toked

----------


## martingale

Doted

----------


## natalie8

Toddy

----------


## stuie

Today

----------


## Troy

tardy

----------


## natalie8

Ratty

----------


## martingale

Start

----------


## natalie8

Stare

----------


## Troy

share...

----------


## martingale

Reach

----------


## natalie8

Chair

----------


## 2Prick

hairs

----------


## stuie

Stair

----------


## natalie8

Rains

----------


## Troy

Rosin

----------


## martingale

Risen

----------


## melvin

wisen......???????.....

----------


## stuie

Inset

----------


## natalie8

Onset

----------


## Troy

nosey....

----------


## blue

snowy

----------


## martingale

Swoon

----------


## Troy

spoon

----------


## stuie

Noose

----------


## natalie8

Moose

----------


## Troy

zooms...

----------


## natalie8

Zoots

----------


## Troy

Zotes...

----------


## melvin

dotes.................

----------


## martingale

Store

----------


## natalie8

Stone

----------


## stuie

Noted

----------


## natalie8

Toner

----------


## Troy

stone...

----------


## martingale

Scent

----------


## Troy

Scone

----------


## stuie

Clone

----------


## melvin

close...................

----------


## natalie8

Chose

----------


## martingale

Hosed

----------


## natalie8

Hoser

----------


## stuie

score

----------


## melvin

scone............

----------


## martingale

Necks

----------


## natalie8

Decks

----------


## Troy

ducks...

----------


## stuie

Kudos

----------


## natalie8

skood

From the Urban Dictionary: Urban Dictionary: skood

----------


## martingale

Stood

----------


## stuie

Boost

----------


## natalie8

Stoop

----------


## martingale

Stomp

----------


## natalie8

Strop

----------


## stuie

Store

----------


## Troy

Rotis

----------


## natalie8

Strip

----------


## Troy

Prost!

----------


## stuie

Roast

----------


## melvin

store...............

----------


## natalie8

Shore

----------


## martingale

Worse

----------


## natalie8

Sober

----------


## Troy

broke...

----------


## natalie8

Bloke

----------


## martingale

Lobes

----------


## melvin

sober............

----------


## natalie8

Robed

----------


## stuie

Drone

----------


## natalie8

Round

----------


## melvin

sound.............

----------


## natalie8

mound

----------


## melvin

wound..........

----------


## natalie8

Drown

----------


## martingale

Owner

----------


## natalie8

Loner

----------


## stuie

Snore

----------


## natalie8

Shore

----------


## martingale

Prose

----------


## melvin

drose...............

----------


## stuie

Sword

----------


## natalie8

Wards

----------


## Roobarb

Drawn

----------


## blue

Brawn

----------


## Roobarb

Brown

----------


## blue

crown

----------


## Roobarb

Frown

----------


## martingale

Sworn

----------


## Roobarb

Norse

----------


## natalie8

Store

----------


## stuie

Roast

----------


## Roobarb

Aster

----------


## natalie8

Alter

----------


## Roobarb

Relay

----------


## blue

pearl

----------


## Roobarb

Repel

----------


## Troy

prole...

----------


## natalie8

Elope

----------


## Roobarb

Poled

----------


## blue

Doled

----------


## natalie8

Addle

----------


## Roobarb

Adder

----------


## Troy

drape...

----------


## Roobarb

Rapid

----------


## blue

drape

----------


## Roobarb

Pears

----------


## blue

fears

----------


## natalie8

Shear

----------


## Troy

Shore...

----------


## natalie8

Smore

----------


## Troy

Amore..

----------


## natalie8

Moral

----------


## Roobarb

Aroma

----------


## Troy

Roman..

----------


## natalie8

Amour

----------


## Roobarb

Mural

----------


## blue

Moral

----------


## Roobarb

Royal

----------


## natalie8

Alloy

----------


## Troy

Local...

----------


## Roobarb

Vocal

----------


## stuie

Clove

----------


## natalie8

Clone

----------


## melvin

alone.............

----------


## stuie

Lance

----------


## natalie8

Glean

----------


## martingale

Ankle

----------


## Troy

Lanky

----------


## melvin

Dylan  (Mr) ..............

----------


## natalie8

Sandy

----------


## stuie

Stand

----------


## natalie8

Stain

----------


## stuie

Sting

----------


## natalie8

Glint

----------


## martingale

Night

----------


## natalie8

Might

----------


## stuie

Thing

----------


## natalie8

Thong

----------


## NewYork

goths -

----------


## martingale

South

----------


## melvin

mouth...............

----------


## NewYork

thumb

----------


## natalie8

Thump

----------


## NewYork

trump -

----------


## stuie

Strum

----------


## natalie8

Strut

----------


## martingale

Hurts

----------


## natalie8

Strum

----------


## Troy

Stump..

----------


## natalie8

Slump

----------


## NewYork

plump

----------


## stuie

Plume

----------


## natalie8

Plumb

----------


## NewYork

plums

----------


## martingale

Spume

----------


## natalie8

Plume

----------


## NewYork

plums -

----------


## natalie8

Alums

----------


## NewYork

slums -

----------


## stuie

Lumps

----------


## natalie8

Clump

----------


## melvin

plump..........

----------


## natalie8

Plume

----------


## martingale

Mules

----------


## NewYork

miles

----------


## natalie8

Tiles

----------


## stuie

Steal

----------


## natalie8

Steel

----------


## melvin

stale............

----------


## natalie8

Later

----------


## Troy

stile....
...ooops beaten to it....

...trail

----------


## martingale

Litre

----------


## natalie8

Elite

----------


## stuie

Title

----------


## natalie8

Lithe

----------


## martingale

Tiled

----------


## barbaro

tired

----------


## ENT

Tread....

----------


## natalie8

Dread

----------


## ENT

Bread...

----------


## stuie

Adder

----------


## ENT

Udder...

----------


## Troy

Crude..

----------


## ENT

Crudd...

----------


## natalie8

I have to go back to a recent one - 

Crude

----------


## ENT

Cruet...

----------


## BaitongBoy

truck...

----------


## natalie8

Track

----------


## ENT

Tacks...

----------


## natalie8

Shack

----------


## Troy

crash...

----------


## ENT

Shark...

----------


## Aristotle

sharp

----------


## natalie8

Shape

----------


## ENT

Capes.....

----------


## melvin

spare ...............

----------


## natalie8

Erase

----------


## ENT

Stare,........

----------


## melvin

stair .....

----------


## natalie8

Start...

----------


## martingale

Strap

----------


## ENT

trash....

----------


## melvin

shaft .............

----------


## ENT

staff...

----------


## Roobarb

Fasts

----------


## natalie8

Facts

----------


## stuie

Scarf

----------


## ENT

....farts

----------


## natalie8

Straw..

----------


## ENT

warty    warty

----------


## martingale

Wrath

----------


## Roobarb

Wheat

----------


## martingale

Heart

----------


## blue

Treat

----------


## ENT

Great..

----------


## natalie8

Trade

----------


## ENT

Reads.....

----------


## natalie8

Roads

----------


## baksidar

Toads  :France:

----------


## ENT

Stand

----------


## natalie8

Stain

----------


## baksidar

Nasty  :Madfawk:

----------


## martingale

Satin

----------


## Dandyhole

Train

----------


## natalie8

Inter

----------


## Dandyhole

Enter

----------


## drk411

Entry

----------


## ENT

Nerdy....

----------


## stuie

Diner

----------


## Johnny Farang

Diver

----------


## blue

River

----------


## natalie8

Liver

----------


## Troy

viral...

----------


## Johnny Farang

Vital

----------


## Troy

plait...

----------


## neemo

tilak

----------


## luckyjim

talks

----------


## Johnny Farang

Skate

----------


## Mundi

stale

----------


## malcy

Stare

----------


## MissTraveller

stars

----------


## martingale

Strap

----------


## malcy

Tears

----------


## oxxo

Fares

----------


## stuie

Raise

----------


## oxxo

hairs

----------


## ENT

Hails

----------


## MissTraveller

halls

----------


## martingale

Small

----------


## ENT

smell...

----------


## oxxo

melts

----------


## Troy

Smile....



...or smile...

----------


## Johnny Farang

Limey...

----------


## AVVICI

Lamey.

----------


## Troy

Flame...

----------


## malcy

Flake

----------


## natalie8

Fluke

----------


## Troy

Flute...

----------


## AVVICI

Lutes.

----------


## martingale

Slate

----------


## melvin

eates

----------


## Troy

setar..

----------


## natalie8

Crate

----------


## Troy

track...

----------


## martingale

Cater

----------


## oxxo

pacer

----------


## AVVICI

Racer.

----------


## Troy

reach....

----------


## stuie

Chair

----------


## Troy

Cigar...

----------


## Johnny Farang

Grain...

----------


## natalie8

Brain

----------


## melvin

Robin ...

----------


## natalie8

Brown

----------


## Troy

wrong...

----------


## Johnny Farang

Growl...

----------


## stuie

Lower

----------


## natalie8

Tower

----------


## martingale

Trout

----------


## natalie8

Route

----------


## Johnny Farang

.



  " ___  ___  ___  ___ ___ "

----------


## Troy

Grout....

----------


## Johnny Farang

Torus

----------


## blue

shout

----------


## Johnny Farang

Stout...

----------


## Lash LaRue

Toast :beer:

----------


## Troy

Taste.....

----------


## Lash LaRue

Tease
http://m.facebook.com/notes/james-am...50551269852776

----------


## martingale

Aster

----------


## Lash LaRue

Strap

----------


## Johnny Farang

Party...

----------


## natalie8

TROAP

----------


## Johnny Farang

Prate...







(The image? Hey, that's what Google came up with... )

 :mid:

----------


## natalie8

^ :Smile: 

Plate

----------


## Lash LaRue

laped :32:

----------


## natalie8

Petal

----------


## Troy

table..

----------


## Johnny Farang

Pleat...

----------


## martingale

Apple

----------


## Lambik

Paper

----------


## Johnny Farang

Spare...

----------


## natalie8

Taper

----------


## Johnny Farang

.....


 :Razz:

----------


## natalie8

Trail

----------


## Troy

later...

----------


## natalie8

Latte

----------


## Troy

Title......

----------


## blue

lithe

----------


## Johnny Farang

Hotel...

----------


## martingale

Stole

----------


## natalie8

Slots

----------


## Troy

Slats...

----------


## melvin

sluts . . .

----------


## Troy

truss....

----------


## melvin

surfs . . .

----------


## Johnny Farang

Fours...

----------


## melvin

turfs . . .

----------


## Lash LaRue

Yurts...

----------


## melvin

hurts . . .

----------


## ENT

hunts

----------


## Lash LaRue

Trist...

----------


## melvin

trust . . .

----------


## natalie8

Strum

----------


## melvin

serum . . .

----------


## natalie8

Scrum

----------


## Johnny Farang

Mucus...

----------


## melvin

smuck . . .

----------


## Johnny Farang

Sumac...

----------


## martingale

Scamp

----------


## Johnny Farang

Spasm...

----------


## melvin

Samos . . . (the island)

----------


## Lash LaRue

Mossy..

----------


## natalie8

Bossy

----------


## Troy

Bosis

----------


## Johnny Farang

Bison...

----------


## melvin

noise  . . .

----------


## natalie8

Lions

----------


## Lash LaRue

Loons

----------


## melvin

salon . . .

----------


## Troy

Lasso....

----------


## melvin

salsa . . . (swing it)

----------


## natalie8

Lassi

----------


## melvin

tails . . .

----------


## martingale

Slain

----------


## luckyjim

lines

----------


## Lash LaRue

Nails

----------


## melvin

stain . . .

----------


## Troy

paint....

----------


## melvin

piano . . .

----------


## blue

Pinto

----------


## Troy

^^^ did you spot the girl?

toxin

----------


## melvin

shit,

this thread ain't easy for those not having English as mother tongue


Xions

----------


## Lash LaRue

Silon

Bio Med Sciences « Innovations in Skin Bio Med Sciences

----------


## Johnny Farang

Noise...





(E.g., the two posts above.)



 :Smile:

----------


## melvin

sones . . .

----------


## natalie8

Cones

----------


## Lash LaRue

Stone....

----------


## martingale

Snore

----------


## natalie8

Runes

----------


## melvin

dunes . . .

----------


## Lash LaRue

Dunce..

----------


## melvin

nudes . . .

----------


## Lash LaRue

Dents...

----------


## natalie8

Stand

----------


## melvin

Danes  . . .

----------


## Lash LaRue

Sandy...

----------


## natalie8

Dynos

----------


## melvin

Sonya (Ms)

----------


## Lash LaRue

Stony...

----------


## baksidar

Story...

----------


## melvin

storm . . .

----------


## Johnny Farang

Snort...

----------


## natalie8

Short

----------


## melvin

hurts . . .

----------


## Lash LaRue

Truss

----------


## baksidar

Trust...

----------


## melvin

rusts . . .

----------


## Lash LaRue

Rasta

----------


## melvin

stare . . .

----------


## Lash LaRue

Start

----------


## martingale

State

----------


## melvin

slate . . .

----------


## Lash LaRue

Later

----------


## melvin

rated . . .

----------


## Lambik

Heart

----------


## melvin

hears . . .

----------


## Lash LaRue

Tears

----------


## snakeeyes

Bears ,  :Smile:

----------


## AVVICI

Bores.

----------


## snakeeyes

Store ,  :Smile:

----------


## AVVICI

Rests.

----------


## snakeeyes

Jests ,  :Smile:

----------


## AVVICI

Jesus.

----------


## Lash LaRue

Seats

----------


## AVVICI

Tease.

----------


## snakeeyes

Taser ,  :Smile:

----------


## melvin

rests . . .

----------


## Lash LaRue

Tests

----------


## AVVICI

Teats.

----------


## melvin

seats . . .

----------


## baksidar

seams......

----------


## Sirbergan

Scams ...

----------


## melvin

camps . . .

----------


## Johnny Farang

Psalm...

----------


## martingale

Slump

----------


## Johnny Farang

Pumus...

----------


## melvin

sumps . . .

----------


## baksidar

Mumps.........

----------


## melvin

pumps . . .

----------


## Lash LaRue

Stump..

----------


## Johnny Farang

Stimp...

----------


## stuie

Misty

----------


## baksidar

Musty....

----------


## natalie8

Mushy

----------


## baksidar

Pushy

----------


## melvin

tiles . . .

----------


## blue

?^

cushy

----------


## natalie8

Pushy

----------


## melvin

bushy . . .

Bush for president

hmm, and then I am not allowed to upload the pic, ???????????

----------


## baksidar

busty......

----------


## melvin

indeed, yes!

----------


## Johnny Farang

Study...

----------


## natalie8

> bushy . . .
> 
> Bush for president
> 
> hmm, and then I am not allowed to upload the pic, ???????????


When you have the pic open, right click on it and select Copy Image Location. Then click on the icon over the post with the mountain and sun in the pic. Then right click to Paste the link. It will show an http but that automatically deletes when you Paste.

----------


## natalie8

Shudy

----------


## baksidar

Dusty......

----------


## melvin

dusky . . . 

(hmm, no good, could one of you guys with a reasonable command of the E language
 get that Y disapp.)

----------


## natalie8

Stoud

----------


## baksidar

Pouts.......

----------


## Johnny Farang

Stoop...

----------


## martingale

Sport

----------


## melvin

parts . . .

----------


## natalie8

Sport

----------


## Johnny Farang

Trope

----------


## natalie8

Tripe

----------


## melvin

ripes . . .

----------


## natalie8

Spree

----------


## ENT

Spare.

----------


## natalie8

Spore

----------


## Iceman123

Store

----------


## melvin

snore . . .

----------


## ENT

snort,

----------


## melvin

ports . . .

----------


## ENT

pores.

----------


## melvin

roses . . .

----------


## natalie8

Shore

----------


## melvin

whore . . .

----------


## ENT

Horse.

----------


## melvin

house . . .

----------


## ENT

Mouse

----------


## martingale

Smoke

----------


## ENT

makes

----------


## Lash LaRue

Mates. .

----------


## Iceman123

State

----------


## natalie8

Slate

----------


## melvin

steel . . .

----------


## ENT

stole..

----------


## melvin

hotel . . .

----------


## ENT

sloth...

----------


## Iceman123

Cloth

----------


## ENT

Couth..

----------


## melvin

south . . .

----------


## melvin

mouth . . . (can't wait)

----------


## stuie

Thump

----------


## Gilbert

Stump

----------


## melvin

pumps . . .

----------


## natalie8

Lumps

----------


## Iceman123

Mumps.

----------


## ENT

Spume.

----------


## melvin

fumes . . .

----------


## ENT

fuses...

----------


## martingale

Souse

----------


## ENT

Louse.

----------


## Lash LaRue

Loose

----------


## melvin

soles . . .

----------


## Iceman123

Slope

----------


## melvin

pulse . . .

----------


## ENT

pluss..

----------


## melvin

gulps . . .

----------


## martingale

Slump

----------


## natalie8

Plump

----------


## Lash LaRue

Lumpy

----------


## natalie8

Mould

----------


## stuie

Model

----------


## Johnny Farang

Demon...

----------


## natalie8

Lemon

----------


## Iceman123

Moles

----------


## Johnny Farang

Selim...

----------


## Iceman123

Riles

----------


## ENT

Slime

----------


## Iceman123

Slimy

----------


## ENT

Limes.

----------


## Iceman123

Smell

----------


## ENT

Small.

----------


## natalie8

Stall

----------


## Thai Lao Garden

still

----------


## Iceman123

Lists

----------


## Thai Lao Garden

mists

----------


## natalie8

Semis

----------


## Iceman123

Mimes

----------


## ENT

Limes.

----------


## Johnny Farang

Smite...

----------


## ENT

Suite.

----------


## natalie8

Spite

----------


## Thormaturge

SPIRE

----------


## Bettyboo



----------


## Iceman123

Pikey

----------


## ENT

picky..

----------


## natalie8

Bettyboo, who / what is yours?

Prick

----------


## Iceman123

Brick

----------


## ENT

Brock.

----------


## Iceman123

Crock

----------


## ENT

Crack.

----------


## Iceman123

Clack

----------


## bobo746

black

----------


## martingale

Cable

----------


## natalie8

Clean

----------


## Lash LaRue

Learn..

----------


## Thormaturge

GNARL





> Bettyboo, who / what is yours?
> ]


 You don't recognise Spike Milligan?  Hang your head in shame.

----------


## Lash LaRue

Narly. .

----------


## Thormaturge

Early

----------


## Lash LaRue

Years

----------


## Thormaturge

Pears

----------


## melvin

peers . . .

----------


## Thormaturge

Spare

----------


## Lash LaRue

Spark

----------


## ENT

Spank.

----------


## Thormaturge

Snack

----------


## ENT

Shack.

----------


## Lash LaRue

Shock

----------


## Thormaturge

Chock




   Ready for a dogfight...

----------


## melvin

choke . . .

----------


## natalie8

Shock

----------


## ENT

Socks.

----------


## martingale

Cross

----------


## Iceman123

Crass

----------


## ENT

Crash.

----------


## Iceman123

Brash

----------


## martingale

Shard

----------


## Thormaturge

Shade

----------


## ENT

Spade.

----------


## Thormaturge

Space

----------


## ENT

Spice.

----------


## Thormaturge

CHIPS

----------


## melvin

ships . . .

----------


## natalie8

Whips

----------


## Thormaturge

Pisce

----------


## Iceman123

Piece

----------


## natalie8

Price

----------


## Johnny Farang

Chirp...

----------


## stuie

Pinch

----------


## Lash LaRue

Cinch

----------


## natalie8

China

----------


## Thormaturge

Chine

----------


## Lash LaRue

Nicer

----------


## bobo746



----------


## Iceman123

Rider

----------


## ENT

Rides.

----------


## Lash LaRue

Hides

----------


## Thormaturge

DINES

----------


## ENT

Wines.

----------


## Thormaturge

LINES

----------


## martingale

Smile

----------


## Thormaturge

SMITE

----------


## natalie8

Stein

----------


## Thormaturge

STAIN

----------


## melvin

slain . . .

----------


## Thormaturge

SPAIN

----------


## Lash LaRue

Rains

----------


## Iceman123

Train

----------


## natalie8

Brain

----------


## Thormaturge

BAIRD

----------


## cullbe

sunny

----------


## Thormaturge

^
 Cullbe. 

 Welcome to forum and for this, your second post.

 On this thread the concept  change one letter from the previous word in order to create the new word.  Thus from BRAIN I replaced the N with a D to create BAIRD. With your contribution you managed to replace all five letters.

 So let's go back to BAIRD and try again.

 There are probably some rules written somewhere but don't ask me where....

 Oh and The Fish Thread is well worth a look.  Feel free to slap up a picture of something fish-related.   :Smile:

----------


## cullbe

dunny

----------


## Lash LaRue

Cunny

----------


## ENT

> So let's go back to BAIRD and try again.


Bairn.

----------


## Thormaturge

BRIAR

----------


## ENT

Friar.

----------


## Lash LaRue

Fairy

----------


## Thormaturge

HAIRY

----------


## Iceman123

Hoary

----------


## ENT

Hoard.

----------


## Iceman123

Hardy

----------


## ENT

Tardy.

----------


## Iceman123

Tread

----------


## Thormaturge

Bread

----------


## Lash LaRue

Ready

----------


## Thormaturge

BEARD

----------


## Iceman123

Braid

----------


## Lash LaRue

Bears

----------


## Thormaturge

BREAM



YES!   Oh you beauty...

----------


## Lash LaRue

Dream

----------


## ENT

Cream.

----------


## Thormaturge

DREAM

----------


## Iceman123

Acres

----------


## Thormaturge

DACES



 More commonly the plural is just Dace but Daces is a possible plural.

----------


## Johnny Farang

Sated...

----------


## Thormaturge

STARE

----------


## ENT

Start!

----------


## Troy

stark....

----------


## Lash LaRue

Shark

----------


## ENT

Shirk.

----------


## Lash LaRue

Skirt

----------


## ENT

Ticks.

----------


## Lash LaRue

Kicks

----------


## Thormaturge

SLICK

----------


## Lash LaRue

Skill

----------


## Thormaturge

SPILL

----------


## Lash LaRue

Swill

----------


## ENT

Swell..

----------


## Lash LaRue

^^^Holy mackerel!

----------


## Lash LaRue

Welts

----------


## martingale

Sleet

----------


## ENT

Sheet..

----------


## Thormaturge

TEETH

----------


## natalie8

Tenth

----------


## Thormaturge

TENCH

----------


## Lash LaRue

Wench

----------


## Thormaturge

WRECH

----------


## Lash LaRue

Reach

----------


## Thormaturge

PERCH

----------


## Lash LaRue

Charp
Urban Dictionary: Charp

----------


## Iceman123

Chirp

----------


## Lash LaRue

Chips

----------


## natalie8

Chops

----------


## Thormaturge

Shops



A Shilling for a pigeon?  I'd be rich, my office window ledge is teeming with them.

----------


## Iceman123

Cheep

----------


## natalie8

Peach

----------


## Thormaturge

TEACH



...and today's lesson, how to stay alive.

----------


## martingale

Chase

----------


## ENT

Haste..

----------


## natalie8

^^^^My pic doesn't go with my word. I was doing two at a time, 555.

Steam

----------


## Lash LaRue

Stare

----------


## natalie8

Steer

----------


## Lash LaRue

Seers

----------


## Johnny Farang

Reese...

----------


## Thormaturge

GEESE



Goose fish

----------


## natalie8

Siege

----------


## Thormaturge

EDGES

----------


## Lash LaRue

Doges

----------


## ENT

Modes.

----------


## natalie8

Smote

----------


## ENT

Smite.

----------


## Lash LaRue

Smile

----------


## natalie8

Mails

----------


## Lash LaRue

Iimes..

----------


## ENT

Salem..

----------


## Troy

melts....

----------


## Johnny Farang

Slime...

----------


## ENT

Limos..

----------


## natalie8

Mobil

----------


## Troy

Bilko....

----------


## Lash LaRue

Bloke

----------


## Troy

Block....

----------


## Lash LaRue

Black

----------


## Lambik

Clash

----------


## Troy

crash....

----------


## Lash LaRue

Trash

----------


## martingale

Shard

----------


## natalie8

Shear

----------


## Troy

sharp....

----------


## natalie8

Shape

----------


## Johnny Farang

Phage

----------


## natalie8

I know it's an acronym, but I'm stuck.

GLEAP

----------


## Johnny Farang

No worries Nat, it's just a phase you're going through...  :Kiss: 













Lapel...


 :Smile:

----------


## natalie8

:Smile:  Thanks

Label

----------


## ENT

Ladle.

----------


## coolhandluke

ladie

----------


## can123

delta

----------


## natalie8

Tidal

----------


## melvin

adult . . .

----------


## natalie8

Audit

*Google Images isn't co-operating

----------


## ChookRaffle Jones

audio

----------


## natalie8

Radio

----------


## Troy

Radon..

----------


## Johnny Farang

Drone...

----------


## natalie8

Toner

----------


## bobo746

boner

----------


## Johnny Farang

Robin...

----------


## oxxo

Brain

----------


## natalie8

Brand

----------


## Johnny Farang

Nadir...

----------


## Thormaturge

DRAWN

----------


## natalie8

Prawn

----------


## Thormaturge

WARNS

----------


## bobo746

warne

----------


## Thormaturge

SNARE

----------


## bobo746

Snore

----------


## Thormaturge

SCORE

----------


## bobo746

scone

----------


## Johnny Farang

Noose...

----------


## Thormaturge

GOOSE




Bruvva goose

----------


## martingale

Loose

----------


## Thormaturge

SLOOP

----------


## natalie8

Gloop

----------


## Thormaturge

POOLS

----------


## bobo746

poles

----------


## Thormaturge

SOLES

----------


## Johnny Farang

Slope...

----------


## martingale

Pleas

----------


## natalie8

Lapis

----------


## Thormaturge

SPAIN

----------


## Troy

Panic....

----------


## Thormaturge

CHAIN

----------


## Troy

niche...

----------


## bobo746

chain

----------


## pseudolus

CHINK

----------


## bobo746

china

----------


## Thormaturge

PINCH



(Pinch pot)

----------


## bobo746

punch

----------


## Thormaturge

CHUMP

----------


## bobo746

champ

----------


## Thormaturge

PARCH

----------


## bobo746

reach

----------


## pseudolus

Brace

----------


## bobo746

Nice set :Smile: 

brake

----------


## pseudolus

Amber

----------


## Thormaturge

RAMBO

----------


## natalie8

Board

----------


## Thormaturge

BORED

----------


## pseudolus

BONER

----------


## Thormaturge

BOWER

----------


## stuie

Swore

----------


## Thormaturge

WORDS


15707 of them .....

----------


## pseudolus

Dowry

----------


## Thormaturge

HOWDY

----------


## Troy

Woody

----------


## Thormaturge

^

You inspired my latest addition to the fish Thread.  Thanks.



WOOSY

----------


## bobo746

swoon

----------


## Thormaturge

COONS

----------


## Troy

scone...

----------


## natalie8

Stone

----------


## Waid

Stoke

----------


## natalie8

Smoke

----------


## Johnny Farang

Moses...

----------


## pseudolus

Posse

----------


## bobo746

poser

----------


## Troy

Sprog....

----------


## martingale

Grope

----------


## Thormaturge

PURGE

----------


## Johnny Farang

_Rouge..._

----------


## Thormaturge

GROUP

----------


## bobo746



----------


## natalie8

Droop

----------


## Thormaturge

ODOUR

----------


## bobo746



----------


## Troy

roost...

----------


## natalie8

Store

----------


## bobo746

spore

----------


## melvin

pesos . . .

----------


## bobo746

seppo

----------


## Thormaturge

Posse

----------


## natalie8

Slope

----------


## Troy

Pulse....

----------


## Thormaturge

SUPER

----------


## Troy

UPSET....

----------


## david44

SPOUT

----------


## Troy

Sport?

----------


## natalie8

Short

----------


## bobo746

shorn

----------


## Troy

Short....

----------


## Thormaturge

TRASH

----------


## Troy

Wrath.....returning to Bangkok soon?

----------


## melvin

trawl . . .

----------


## Thormaturge

WARTS

----------


## bobo746

twats

----------


## david44

Waste

----------


## bobo746

taste

----------


## Troy

Taser...

----------


## stuie

Tease

----------


## Troy

aster...

----------


## Thormaturge

STERN



Mid's little-known brother.

----------


## natalie8

Roast

----------


## martingale

Stair

----------


## bobo746

rapis

----------


## david44

Spare

----------


## bobo746

spade

----------


## natalie8

Shade

----------


## Thormaturge

ANDES

----------


## melvin

dunes . . .

----------


## natalie8

Snide

----------


## bobo746

dense

----------


## martingale

Scene

----------


## Thormaturge

KNEES

----------


## melvin

leeks . . .

----------


## natalie8

Steel

----------


## Thormaturge

SKEET

----------


## bobo746

keeps

----------


## melvin

peaks . . .

----------


## bobo746

beaks

----------


## Thormaturge

BEAST

----------


## natalie8

Steal

----------


## Thormaturge

TEASE

----------


## melvin

lease . . . (after pic sent)

----------


## natalie8

Slate

----------


## melvin

mates . . .

----------


## natalie8

Smite

----------


## melvin

timed . . .

----------


## Thormaturge

MIRED

----------


## melvin

dimes . . .

----------


## Thormaturge

LIMES

----------


## melvin

homes . . .

----------


## natalie8

Shore

----------


## Thormaturge

HOARE




http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/C._A._R._Hoare

----------


## MineFalls

*Arose*   ...with a chatter to see what was the matter...

----------


## bobo746

erase

----------


## kinkster

> erase




ESCAR = GREEN GIANT

----------


## bobo746

reach

----------


## bobo746



----------


## melvin

ranch . . .

----------


## natalie8

Crane

----------


## martingale

Range

----------


## natalie8

Grain

----------


## stuie

Bring

----------


## Thormaturge

BLING

----------


## Mr Lick

Boing........... said Zebedee

----------


## Lambik

Going https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/i...rtQBhxSllZXq4A

----------


## WorldNomad

Gongs

----------


## Thormaturge

SONGS

----------


## WorldNomad

Gangs

----------


## titan

Tangs .

----------


## WorldNomad

fangs

----------


## Troy

stang....

----------


## Thormaturge

STING

----------


## Mr Lick

Swing

----------


## Thormaturge

^
Great Glenn Miller clip, thanks for that.


GNAWS

----------


## titan

snags

----------


## natalie8

Stags

----------


## titan

stage

----------


## melvin

tales . . .

----------


## martingale

Later

----------


## bobo746

water

----------


## Tickiteboo

waste

----------


## Your name here

Baste

----------


## bobo746

steak

----------


## Your name here

Stoak

----------


## martingale

Coast

----------


## Your name here

Either I don't understand the rules, or other people don't. 
I thought it was "change one letter"?

----------


## martingale

^
 Yep,one letter has been changed or do you wanr
 to make a different game after all these years. The way you are thinking,the game would not last 5 minutes

----------


## Tarquin Chucklefucc



----------


## Your name here

Start

----------


## bowie

smart

----------


## Your name here

trash

----------


## bowie

crash

----------


## bobo746

marsh

----------


## Deris

Sarah

----------


## david44

Harsh :tieme:

----------


## martingale

Sharp

----------


## bobo746

prams

----------


## Your name here

smart

----------


## finished

Steam

----------


## bowie

stead

----------


## melvin

Danes  . . .

----------


## bowie

Dates

----------


## martingale

Tease

----------


## bowie

Taste

----------


## blue

Toast

----------


## bowie

coast

----------


## finished

caste   ,

----------


## Iceman123

Steal

----------


## bowie

Steam

----------


## runner

Mites

----------


## martingale

Stile

----------


## bowie

stilt

----------


## melvin

lists . . .

----------


## melvin

no takers?

blist . . .

----------


## melvin

blast . . .

----------


## Black Heart

blasé

----------


## bowie

baste

----------


## ENT

tears,...

----------


## melvin

rasta . . .

----------


## ENT

stars,

----------


## Shiryuu

Stark

----------


## Lash LaRue

tarts

----------


## bowie

taste

----------


## ENT

toast..                                                                        .

----------


## bowie

coast

----------


## ENT

Stack

----------


## bowie

Track

----------


## martingale

Crate

----------


## ENT

Carts.

----------


## bowie

darts

----------


## ENT

warts

----------


## bowie

warns

----------


## Black Heart

wards......

----------


## ENT

sword..

----------


## Dan

drops

----------


## bowie

crops

----------


## ENT

craps...

----------


## bowie

Corps

----------


## ENT

scope

----------


## bowie

Scoop

----------


## martingale

Copse

----------


## bowie

posse

----------


## Black Heart

posts.........

----------


## ENT

stapes

----------


## bowie

pastie

----------


## Chittychangchang

Pastel

----------


## bowie

*Paste*

----------


## Chittychangchang

Piste

----------


## bowie

tripe

----------


## melvin

peril . . .

----------


## bowie

Riley

----------


## fred flintstone

Leery

----------


## martingale

Lever

----------


## bowie

never

----------


## melvin

newer . . .

----------


## bowie

Weeny

----------


## melvin

Yemen . . .

----------


## bowie

Emery

----------


## melvin

meter . . .

----------


## bowie

Peter

----------


## melvin

Crete . . .

----------


## bowie

Crate

----------


## melvin

actor . . .

----------


## bowie

Court

----------


## melvin

clout . . .

----------


## bowie

Lotus

----------


## melvin

lotus Elan

stool . . .

----------


## bowie

stole

----------


## melvin

moles . . .

----------


## happynz

smile

----------


## melvin

times . . .

----------


## bowie

mimes

----------


## melvin

limes . . .

----------


## happynz

Slimy

----------


## bowie

smile

----------


## melvin

silom?

times . . .

----------


## bowie

Misty

----------


## Stretchy

Moist

----------


## bowie

Hoist

----------


## melvin

O ! SHIT

shits . . .

----------


## bowie

heist

----------


## melvin

sheik . . .

----------


## bowie

shake

----------


## melvin

shack . . .

----------


## bowie

stack

----------


## melvin

casts . . .

----------


## bowie

stats

----------


## melvin

stars . . .

----------


## bowie

yrast

----------


## Stretchy

Rasta

----------


## bowie

Pasta

----------


## Stretchy

Paste

----------


## bowie

Spade

----------


## melvin

dales . . .

----------


## bowie

Salad

----------


## melvin

nasal . . .

----------


## martingale

Slain

----------


## bowie

Slant

----------


## melvin

salut . . .

----------


## bowie

salty

----------


## melvin

stale . . .

----------


## bowie

malts

----------


## melvin

lamas . . .

----------


## martingale

Small

----------


## melvin

psalm . . .

----------


## happynz

Clasp

----------


## melvin

craps . . .

----------


## bowie

space

----------


## melvin

panes . . .

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## Stretchy

Nears

----------


## melvin

rants . . .

----------


## happynz

Gnats

----------


## Airportwo

Goats (he has friends behind him!)

----------


## melvin

toads . . .

----------


## bowie

Shoat

----------


## melvin

toast . . .

----------


## Lambik

Coast

----------


## martingale

Stock

----------


## melvin

mocks . . .

----------


## bowie

Docks

----------


## melvin

socks . . .

----------


## bowie

Locks

----------


## Lambik

Rocks

----------


## melvin

cocks . . .

----------


## martingale

Crock

----------


## melvin

corks . . .

----------


## Airportwo

Corky.

----------


## melvin

rocks . . .

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## bowie

Cocky

----------


## Airportwo

cooky

----------


## bowie

Pooky

----------


## melvin

spook . . .

----------


## Airportwo

Spoon

----------


## nidhogg

opens

----------


## Airportwo

Omens

----------


## melvin

mason . . .

----------


## Lambik

Among

----------


## melvin

agony . . .

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## melvin

randy . . .

----------


## Airportwo

Dandy

----------


## melvin

daddy . . .

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## bowie

Biddy

----------


## happynz

Bided

----------


## melvin

sided . . .

----------


## martingale

Ideas

----------


## Lambik

Rides

----------


## Airportwo

Weird

----------


## melvin

drive . . .

----------


## happynz

River

----------


## bowie

Giver

----------


## Airportwo

Rivet

----------


## melvin

rites . . .

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## bowie

Spied

----------


## bobo746

speed

----------


## bowie

Steed

----------


## bobo746

steer

----------


## bowie

Tears

----------


## bobo746

seats

----------


## Lambik

Beast

----------


## bowie

Baste

----------


## bobo746

aster

----------


## melvin

react . . .

----------


## bobo746

teach

----------


## happynz

Watch

----------


## melvin

tacho (meter) . . .

----------


## Airportwo

Cheat

----------


## bobo746

chest

----------


## melvin

crest . . .

----------


## bobo746

taser

----------


## melvin

tease . . .

----------


## bobo746

lease

----------


## melvin

sales . . .

----------


## Airportwo

Arses

----------


## happynz

Ashes

----------


## melvin

chase . . .

----------


## Airportwo

Sauce

----------


## bowie



----------


## melvin

shave . . .

----------


## bowie

Vespa

----------


## melvin

spare . . .      (& svele, not same lingo though)

----------


## bowie

Grasp

----------


## Airportwo

Paris

----------


## melvin

rapes . . .

----------


## bowie

Spars

----------


## melvin

pairs . . .

----------


## martingale

Spire

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## melvin

parks . . .

----------


## Airportwo

Barks

----------


## melvin

larks . . .

----------


## Airportwo

Laksa

----------


## melvin

Scala . . .

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## melvin

loads . . .

----------


## Airportwo

Dales

----------


## melvin

males . . .

----------


## Airportwo

Camel

----------


## bowie

Cable

----------


## happynz

Cabal

----------


## bowie

Basal

----------


## melvin

nasal . . .

----------


## Lambik

Atlas

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## melvin

tarts . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Stars.

----------


## Airportwo

Tarts

----------


## Stretchy

Rates.

----------


## Airportwo

Astor.

----------


## melvin

rasta . . .

----------


## happynz

Satyr

----------


## melvin

tyres . . .

----------


## bowie

steer

----------


## martingale

Steel

----------


## melvin

reels . . .

----------


## Airportwo

Rebel

----------


## melvin

rubel . . .

----------


## Lambik

Brute

----------


## melvin

tubes . . .

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## melvin

busty . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Burst.

----------


## melvin

stubs . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Stabs.

----------


## melvin

baste . . .

----------


## Airportwo

Tease

----------


## melvin

terse . . .

----------


## bowie



----------


## melvin

zilch

----------


## bowie

hmm, my original response was "steep". 



Picture is the bill of the movie Steep - a 2007 documentary about extreme skiing written and directed by Mark Obenhausbo. I don't know why it doesn't display - it did when I originally posted it.



Now - back to the game. 



Filtch.

----------


## martingale

^^
Nice pic but 6 letters, back to Melvin (zilch)

      Child

----------


## melvin

ditch . . .

----------


## Lambik

Witch

----------


## Airportwo

^ I married a :-

----------


## melvin

chits . . .

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## melvin

witch . . .

----------


## Airportwo

^ Twice! we have had the word above!

----------


## Lambik

Attic

----------


## Airportwo

Taint

----------


## bobo746

taunt

----------


## Stretchy

Nutty.

----------


## bobo746

putty

----------


## Stretchy

Petty.

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## melvin

bytes . . .

----------


## bowie

Tykes

----------


## melvin

stenk . . .

----------


## Airportwo

^Stink?

----------


## melvin

knots . . .


stenk doesn't have the connotation of just a wee wee bit in English?
(shit, missed a few classes in primary school)

----------


## Airportwo

Norsk (where Stenk comes from, or is it frae Glasgow?)

----------


## Stretchy

Snore.

----------


## Airportwo

Ropes

----------


## bowie

Popes

----------


## melvin

poles . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Pokes.

----------


## melvin

poker . . .

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## bobo746

korea

----------


## Airportwo

Korat

----------


## bobo746

borat

----------


## melvin

robot . . .

----------


## Airportwo

double post

----------


## Airportwo

Boots

----------


## melvin

boobs . . .

----------


## Lambik

Bombs

----------


## bowie

Sambo

----------


## melvin

booms . . .

----------


## Airportwo

Hobos

----------


## melvin

shoot . . .

----------


## Airportwo

Coots

----------


## bowie

Scout

----------


## martingale

Stock

----------


## melvin

smock . . . (the storm variant)

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## Lambik

Shack

----------


## Airportwo

Whack

----------


## melvin

watch . . . (the immobile one)

----------


## Airportwo

Yacht (mobile one!)

----------


## melvin

chats . . .

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## melvin

casts . . .

----------


## Airportwo

Fasts

----------


## bowie

Staff

----------


## melvin

farts . . .

----------


## Lambik

Scarf

----------


## melvin

farse . . .

----------


## Airportwo

Farce

----------


## melvin

faces . . .

----------


## Airportwo

Space

----------


## melvin

sauce . . .

----------


## Airportwo

Scare?

----------


## melvin

erase . . .

----------


## Lambik

Sabre

----------


## melvin

bread . . .

----------


## happynz

bored

----------


## melvin

robes . . .

----------


## ChookRaffle Jones

obese

----------


## melvin

sober . . .

----------


## happynz

Beers

----------


## Airportwo

Herbs

----------


## melvin

kerbs . . .

----------


## Airportwo

Sober

----------


## happynz

spore

----------


## melvin

ports . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Parts.

----------


## melvin

Paris . . .

----------


## Lambik

Rails

----------


## melvin

solar . . .

----------


## Airportwo

Skoal

----------


## melvin

looks . . .

----------


## bowie

Sloop

----------


## melvin

tools . . .

----------


## Lambik

Shoot

----------


## melvin

torso . . .

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## melvin

boots . . .

----------


## bowie

Boast

----------


## melvin

baste . . .

----------


## martingale

Steal

----------


## melvin

sweat . . .

----------


## bobo746



----------


## Lambik

Sweet

----------


## Stretchy

Sweat.

----------


## bobo746

sweat^^^^

----------


## melvin

stowe . . .

----------


## happynz

Whose

----------


## melvin

those . . .

----------


## bowie

Hoser

----------


## melvin

hones . . .

----------


## bowie

Scone

----------


## bobo746



----------


## bowie

Toned

----------


## bobo746

towed

----------


## melvin

towel . . .

----------


## bobo746

bowel

----------


## martingale

Lower

----------


## melvin

rower . . .

----------


## Lambik

Arrow

----------


## bobo746

worry

----------


## melvin

dowry . . .

----------


## bobo746

dowdy

----------


## melvin

woody (. . .)

----------


## bobo746

doody

----------


## melvin

moody . . .

----------


## happynz

mooed

----------


## melvin

domes . . .

----------


## happynz

Smoke

----------


## melvin

comes . . .

----------


## Lambik

Comet

----------


## Stretchy

Comes.

----------


## happynz

s'more

----------


## Stretchy

Moles.

----------


## melvin

modes . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Smoke.

----------


## melvin

moose . . .

----------


## happynz



----------


## Stretchy

Poems.

----------


## melvin

slope . . . (the Top Gear One)

----------


## Lambik

Close

----------


## Airportwo

Clone

----------


## melvin

clown . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Blown.

----------


## melvin

brown . . .

----------


## happynz

Wrong

----------


## bowie

Gronk

----------


## melvin

wrong . . .

----------


## martingale

Groan

----------


## melvin

grown . . .

----------


## happynz

Wring

----------


## melvin

grins . . .

----------


## bobo746

signs

----------


## Stretchy

Snogs.

----------


## happynz

Goons

----------


## melvin

songs . . .

----------


## happynz

Nong's

----------


## Stretchy

Longs.

----------


## bobo746

lungs

----------


## xyzzy

bungs

----------


## xyzzy

bongs

----------


## Stretchy

Gongs

----------


## xyzzy

bongo

----------


## Stretchy

Bingo.

----------


## melvin

going . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Doing.

----------


## bobo746

ingot

----------


## happynz

Tonga

----------


## bobo746

gonad

----------


## melvin

Tonga . . .

----------


## bobo746

^^^ melvin dont you look at previous posts?

----------


## melvin

gouda . . . (normally a few, yes, but that island must have slipped past, not big)

----------


## Stretchy

Gourd.

----------


## melvin

rough . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Rogue.

----------


## Lambik

Outer

----------


## Stretchy

Grout.

----------


## happynz

ought

----------


## melvin

thugs . . .

----------


## happynz

shuts

----------


## melvin

shots . . .

----------


## bobo746

shoot

----------


## melvin

shout . . .

----------


## bobo746

short

----------


## Stretchy

Shore.

----------


## melvin

whore . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Whole.

----------


## bobo746

WHALE

----------


## Stretchy

While.

----------


## bobo746

chile

----------


## melvin

Leica . . . (the famous one)

----------


## Stretchy

Slice.

----------


## bobo746

alice

----------


## Stretchy

Place.

----------


## melvin

plate . . .

----------


## bobo746

apple

----------


## Lambik

Pearl

----------


## bobo746

leper

----------


## Stretchy

Sleep.

----------


## bobo746



----------


## Stretchy

Peels.

----------


## happynz

Spiel*



*This was in google images for the word "spiel"

----------


## bobo746

spine

----------


## Stretchy

Pints.

----------


## melvin

stink . . .

----------


## bowie

Trink

----------


## Stretchy

Drink.

----------


## melvin

kinds . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Skids.

----------


## melvin

discs . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Disks.

----------


## Lambik

Skies

----------


## Stretchy

Skips.

----------


## melvin

picks . . . (UKIPs . . .)

----------


## Stretchy

Licks.

----------


## melvin

links . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Likes.

----------


## melvin

kites . . .

----------


## bowie

Stine

----------


## melvin

stone . . .

----------


## happynz

teens

----------


## bowie

Steel

----------


## martingale

Least

----------


## melvin

yeast . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Beast.

----------


## melvin

table . . .

----------


## happynz

Blast

----------


## Stretchy

Bolts.

----------


## melvin

volts . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Colts.

----------


## melvin

coats . . .

----------


## happynz

Stack

----------


## bowie

Stuck

----------


## melvin

stack . . .

----------


## bowie

uhm...

*Stuck
*

----------


## melvin

smuck  . . .

----------


## bowie

Chums

----------


## happynz

^ Vegan sharks? wtf...

chups

----------


## melvin

chaps . . .

----------


## martingale

Space

----------


## melvin

spare . . .

----------


## Lambik

Races

----------


## melvin

raced . . .

----------


## bowie

craze

----------


## melvin

crane . . .

----------


## happynz

Lance

----------


## melvin

clone . . .

----------


## bowie

Felon

----------


## melvin

melon . . .

----------


## Lambik

Demon

----------


## melvin

Denon . . . (the amplifier + + +)

----------


## bowie



----------


## melvin

nice one

(Nick) Nolte . . .

----------


## happynz

Tonne

----------


## melvin

Elton (the musical one) . . .

----------


## bowie

Stone

----------


## bobo746

Phone

----------


## bowie

Honey

----------


## bobo746

horny

----------


## melvin

horns . . .

----------


## bobo746

snore

----------


## Stretchy

Ropes.

----------


## melvin

hopes . . .

----------


## happynz

Spoke

----------


## melvin

spike . . .

----------


## bobo746

pikey

----------


## nevergiveup

spike

----------


## Stretchy

Pokes.

----------


## melvin

pukes . . .

----------


## Lambik

Speak

----------


## Stretchy

Spoke.

----------


## melvin

Cokes . . .

----------


## bowie

Shock

----------


## melvin

smock . . .

----------


## happynz

Locks

----------


## bowie

Pocks

----------


## bobo746

scope

----------


## melvin

scone . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Copes.

----------


## bobo746

copec

----------


## Stretchy

Scope


Again

----------


## melvin

Pesto . . . (aroy)

----------


## bobo746

store

----------


## Stretchy

Roast.

----------


## bobo746

toast

----------


## melvin

tasty . . .

----------


## bobo746

yeast

----------


## Stretchy

Least.

----------


## martingale

Aster

----------


## Stretchy

Terms.

----------


## bobo746

Smear

----------


## melvin

smart . . .

----------


## bobo746

tramp

----------


## melvin

traps . . .

----------


## bobo746

rapes

----------


## melvin

shape . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Hopes.

----------


## melvin

hoses . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Horse.

----------


## melvin

worse . . .

----------


## happynz

Rower

----------


## melvin

power . . .

----------


## happynz

Wiper

----------


## bobo746

price

----------


## nevergiveup

prick

----------


## melvin

brick . . .

----------


## bobo746

trick

----------


## Lambik

Truck

----------


## bobo746

crust

----------


## melvin

rusts . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Trust.

----------


## melvin

start . . .

----------


## happynz

Strap

----------


## melvin

stars . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Parts.

----------


## melvin

darts . . .

----------


## happynz

dears

----------


## melvin

deers . . .

----------


## Lambik

Breed

----------


## melvin

bread . . .

----------


## Lambik

Badge

----------


## melvin

bagel . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Barge.

----------


## melvin

brags . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Brats.

----------


## melvin

brass . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Crass.

----------


## bobo746

grass

----------


## Stretchy

Glass.

----------


## melvin

sales . . . (hmm, previous one vanished?)

----------


## Stretchy

Tales.

----------


## happynz

yeast

----------


## Stretchy

Years.

----------


## happynz

shear

----------


## Stretchy

Heart.

----------


## melvin

trace . . .

----------


## Lambik

Cheat

----------


## melvin

catch . . .

----------


## Lambik

Patch

----------


## Stretchy

Watch.

----------


## melvin

batch . . .

----------


## bobo746

hatch

----------


## melvin

chats . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Chart.

----------


## melvin

chant . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Chain.

----------


## bobo746



----------


## melvin

hangs . . .

----------


## happynz

Snags

----------


## melvin

snaps . . . (the wet one)

----------


## bobo746

pasni
 the Weaning Ceremony is a celebration in Nepal

----------


## happynz

Pansy

----------


## bobo746



----------


## happynz

^ Sorry Bobo. I effed up there. Anyway, let's carry on.

Shits

----------


## bobo746

shots

----------


## melvin

stash . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Salts.

----------


## melvin

stall . . .

----------


## martingale

Least

----------


## bobo746

tease

----------


## melvin

seats . . .

----------


## bobo746

beats

----------


## Stretchy

Stabs.

----------


## bobo746

stubs

----------


## melvin

burst . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Brute.

----------


## melvin

tubes . . .

----------


## bobo746

cubes

----------


## melvin

cures . . .

----------


## happynz

Acres

----------


## Stretchy

Cared.

----------


## martingale

Tread

----------


## melvin

treat . . .

----------


## Lambik

Earth

----------


## melvin

hears . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Shire.

----------


## melvin

hired . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Drive.

----------


## melvin

dives . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Diver.

----------


## melvin

rivet . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Voter.

----------


## melvin

votes . . .

----------


## happynz

Stoke

----------


## Stretchy

Stole.

----------


## Lambik

Those

----------


## bowie

Ghost

----------


## melvin

shots . . . (fluid ones)

----------


## Stretchy

Short.

----------


## melvin

horse . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Shoes.

----------


## happynz

whose

----------


## VocalNeal

swore

----------


## Stretchy

Worst.

----------


## melvin

worse . . .

----------


## VocalNeal

Roses

----------


## melvin

noses . . .

----------


## Lambik

Snows

----------


## happynz

Swans

----------


## melvin

wanks . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Winks.

----------


## melvin

wings . . .

----------


## happynz

Swine

----------


## melvin

dines . . .

----------


## bowie

Diner

----------


## melvin

niner . . .

----------


## Lambik

Siren

----------


## melvin

penis . . .

----------


## happynz

Spend

----------


## bowie



----------


## melvin

sense . . .

----------


## martingale

Sheen

----------


## melvin

ashen . . . ?

----------


## Stretchy

Shine.

----------


## Lambik

Sheik

----------


## melvin

heist . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Their.

----------


## melvin

heirs . . .

----------


## philw

hairs

----------


## philw

shari

----------


## happynz

shear

----------


## melvin

shave . . .

----------


## bobo746

shove

----------


## stuie

Horse

----------


## Lambik

Other

----------


## bobo746

otter

----------


## melvin

rotes . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Roles.

----------


## happynz

Score

----------


## bobo746

snore

----------


## Stretchy

Store.

----------


## bobo746

stone

----------


## melvin

Eaton . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Eaten.

----------


## melvin

teens . . .

----------


## Lambik

Sweet

----------


## Stretchy

Sweat.

----------


## melvin

swear . . .

----------


## bobo746

warts

----------


## Stretchy

Stew.

----------


## melvin

stew? 5 letters should be stews maybe?

stows . . .

----------


## bowie

Slots

----------


## Lambik

Lotus

----------


## Stretchy

Stole.




> stew? 5 letters should be stews maybe?
> 
> stows . . .


Sorry.  :Smile:

----------


## melvin

stale . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Stile.

----------


## melvin

style . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Tiles.

----------


## martingale

Elite

----------


## melvin

liter . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Mitre.

----------


## happynz

Times

----------


## Stretchy

Timer.

----------


## melvin

remis . . . (reckon its called that in English as well)

----------


## bowie

Miner

----------


## melvin

mines . . .

----------


## happynz

smile

----------


## bowie

Miley

----------


## happynz

Email

----------


## Lambik

Camel

----------


## Stretchy

Meals.

----------


## stuie

Slate

----------


## Stretchy

Stall.

----------


## bowie

Small

----------


## melvin

what the fuck small? its huge!

palms . . .

----------


## bowie

Palma

----------


## melvin

lamps . . .

----------


## Lambik

Swamp

----------


## melvin

warps . . .

----------


## happynz

Swarm

----------


## melvin

worms . . .

----------


## Lambik

Storm

----------


## melvin

roast . . .

----------


## stuie

Stare

----------


## melvin

stern . . .

----------


## happynz

Steer

----------


## Stretchy

Store.

----------


## melvin

sneer . . .

----------


## bobo746

reels

----------


## Stretchy

Feels.

----------


## Lambik

Sleep

----------


## Stretchy

Poles.

----------


## melvin

soles . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Slope.

----------


## melvin

sloop . . .

----------


## happynz

plops

----------


## melvin

plods . . .

----------


## bobo746

spoil

----------


## melvin

polls . . .

----------


## Lambik

Spell

----------


## melvin

spelt . . . (not the verb)

----------


## happynz

Splat

----------


## bobo746

plait

----------


## Stretchy

Plate.

----------


## melvin

plant . . .

----------


## bowie

Slant

----------


## melvin

slain . . .

----------


## bobo746

palin

----------


## melvin

(palin --> plain)

plane . . .

----------


## bobo746

eland

----------


## melvin

gland . . .

----------


## Lambik

Angel

----------


## melvin

anger . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Nears.

----------


## melvin

bears . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Fears.

----------


## bobo746

rears

----------


## Stretchy

Rarer.

----------


## melvin

rater . . . (maxi rater, 70' IOR)

----------


## Lambik

Trace

----------


## melvin

racer . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Raced.

----------


## melvin

rated . . .

----------


## happynz

stare

----------


## bowie

Rants!

----------


## melvin

stern . . .

----------


## Lambik

Entry

----------


## melvin

toner . . .

----------


## happynz

Boner

----------


## melvin

bored . . .

----------


## Lambik

Rodeo

----------


## bobo746



----------


## melvin

roads . . .

----------


## bowie

Roast

----------


## bobo746

toast

----------


## martingale

State

----------


## melvin

stale . . .

----------


## happynz

Leaps

----------


## bobo746

leaks

----------


## Stretchy

Scale.

----------


## melvin

scare . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Rates.

----------


## melvin

mates . . .

----------


## Lambik

Stage

----------


## melvin

tales . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Sales.

----------


## bobo746

wales

----------


## Stretchy

Waste.

----------


## melvin

waist . . .

----------


## stuie

Stain

----------


## melvin

stink . . .

----------


## bowie

Skins

----------


## melvin

skint . . .

----------


## bowie

Kilts

----------


## melvin

kills . . .

----------


## happynz

still

----------


## melvin

stall . . .

----------


## bowie

Sally

----------


## melvin

sadly . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Leads.

----------


## melvin

leans . . .

----------


## stuie

Snail

----------


## melvin

loans . . .

----------


## bowie

Nasal

----------


## melvin

natal . . .

----------


## bowie

Talon

----------


## melvin

Latin . . .

----------


## bowie

Snail

----------


## melvin

loins . . .

----------


## martingale

Noise

----------


## happynz

Boise

----------


## melvin

bores . . .

----------


## bobo746

sores

----------


## melvin

Soros (Mr) . . .

----------


## happynz

Roost

----------


## melvin

boost . . .

----------


## Bettyboo

Borst

----------


## Bettyboo



----------


## melvin

burst . . .

----------


## happynz

Spurt

----------


## bobo746

turds

----------


## melvin

rusts . . .

----------


## bobo746

sluts

----------


## melvin

lasts . . .

----------


## Lambik

Glass

----------


## bobo746

class

----------


## Stretchy

Clasp.

----------


## bowie

Slaps

----------


## melvin

claps . . .

----------


## bobo746

splat

----------


## stuie

Plate

----------


## bobo746

plato

----------


## melvin

Pluto . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Plots.

----------


## melvin

slots . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Sluts.

----------


## bobo746

shuts

----------


## melvin

shits . . .

----------


## bowie

Shift

----------


## melvin

shaft . . .

----------


## bowie



----------


## melvin

halts . . .

----------


## happynz

Stash

----------


## melvin

slash . . .

----------


## happynz

Lhasa

----------


## melvin

shalt ...  (thou)

----------


## bobo746

tails

----------


## happynz

Salty

----------


## bobo746

slate

----------


## melvin

Sally . . .

----------


## melvin

state . . .

----------


## bobo746

^^ :Aargh4: 

stale

----------


## melvin

lasts . . .

----------


## bobo746

stats

----------


## Stretchy

Start.

----------


## melvin

barts . . .

----------


## happynz

Strap

----------


## bowie

Stare

----------


## bobo746

erase

----------


## martingale

Spare

----------


## bobo746

spade

----------


## melvin

pales . . .

----------


## bowie

Sleep

----------


## melvin

please . . .

----------


## Stretchy

^ please is 6 letters


Poles.

----------


## melvin

> ^ please is 6 letters
> 
> 
> Poles.


hmm, the angel says Noel

----------


## melvin

soles . . .

----------


## bowie

Slope

----------


## melvin

scope . . .

----------


## bowie

Poses

----------


## melvin

poser . . .

----------


## bowie



----------


## melvin

shear . . .

----------


## happynz

Ashes

----------


## melvin

chase . . .

----------


## bowie

cache

----------


## melvin

aches . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Shale.

----------


## melvin

whale . . .

----------


## bowie

Haley

----------


## Stretchy

Heals.

----------


## melvin

heats . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Sheet.

----------


## melvin

sheen . . .

----------


## bowie



----------


## bobo746

penis

----------


## melvin

snips . . .

----------


## bobo746

snipe

----------


## Stretchy

Pints.

----------


## melvin

pants . . .

----------


## happynz

Stamp

----------


## bowie

Tramp

----------


## melvin

ramps . . .

----------


## bowie



----------


## melvin

Ramos (Mr) . . .

----------


## bowie

Smear

----------


## Stretchy

Smart.

----------


## melvin

crams . . .

----------


## happynz

Smack

----------


## melvin

marks . . .

----------


## melvin

straw . . .

----------


## Doctor Pangloss

water...

----------


## melvin

wader . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Wades.

----------


## melvin

wadis . . .   (should have been wadii, but it ain't)

----------


## bowie

Winds

----------


## melvin

winks . . .

----------


## happynz

Skint

----------


## melvin

think . . .

----------


## bowie



----------


## melvin

thick . . .



(btw, whats thimk?)

----------


## bowie

The thimk package [Tags: bsd3, deprecated, program] 
Deprecated in favor of spelling-suggest thimk (an old joke) is a command-line spelling word suggestion tool. You give it a possibly-misspelled word, and it spits out one or more properly-spelled words in order of likelihood of similarity. 
The latest change to the implementation is an addition of an optional precompiled SQlite database of phonetic codes for the entire dictionary, created with thimk-makedb. This greatly speeds lookup, permitting reasonable performance on enormous dictionaries. 



*Itchy

*

----------


## melvin

chits . . .

----------


## happynz

Sight

----------


## bobo746

tight

----------


## bowie

Light

----------


## bobo746

might

----------


## melvin

bight . . .

----------


## bobo746

bigot

----------


## happynz

Bingo

----------


## bobo746

DINGO

----------


## Stretchy

Ringo (Star)

----------


## melvin

Ringo (Starr)

----------


## bowie



----------


## happynz

Grown

----------


## bobo746

^^^What we post doubles now???
Get with the program.

----------


## Stretchy

Crown.

----------


## bobo746

brown

----------


## Stretchy

Frown.

----------


## happynz

Wrong

----------


## bobo746

ronga (is a south-eastern Bantu language)

----------


## happynz

Range

----------


## Stretchy

Gamer.

----------


## bowie

Mange

----------


## happynz

Angle

----------


## Stretchy

Range.

----------


## bowie

Green

----------


## happynz

Verge

----------


## bowie

Greed

----------


## melvin

dregs . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Grade.

----------


## melvin

grads . . .

----------


## bowie



----------


## bobo746

erase

----------


## Stretchy

Raise.

----------


## melvin

rails . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Fails.

----------


## bowie

Farsi

----------


## happynz

Sarsi

----------


## melvin

Stasi . . .

----------


## happynz

Lassi

----------


## stuie

Slaps

----------


## melvin

snaps . . .

----------


## happynz

Spain

----------


## melvin

paint . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Pains.

----------


## melvin

Paris . . . !!!!!!!

----------


## bobo746

yaris

----------


## happynz

Scary

----------


## bobo746

crazy

----------


## melvin

craze . . .

----------


## happynz

Czars

----------


## melvin

crass . . .

----------


## bobo746

brass

----------


## happynz



----------


## bobo746

bears

----------


## bowie

Rears

----------


## melvin

tears . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Beast

----------


## happynz

Taste

----------


## melvin

tarts . . .

----------


## happynz

Brats

----------


## Stretchy

Start.

----------


## melvin

stars . . .

----------


## bowie

Starr

----------


## melvin

stair . . .

----------


## happynz

Traps

----------


## melvin

ports . . .

----------


## bobo746

poets

----------


## Stretchy

Posts.

----------


## melvin

costs . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Coast.

----------


## bobo746

roast

----------


## Stretchy

Boast.

----------


## bobo746

coast

----------


## bowie

Stoat

----------


## bobo746



----------


## happynz

Farts

----------


## melvin

farsi . . .

----------


## happynz

raise

----------


## bowie

Aisle

----------


## bobo746

wales

----------


## happynz

Swell

----------


## Stretchy

Swill.

----------


## melvin

still . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Stilt.

----------


## bowie

Tiles

----------


## melvin

tilts . . .

----------


## bowie

Split

----------


## martingale

Plait

----------


## Stretchy

Plate.

----------


## happynz

Later

----------


## Stretchy

Relay.

----------


## melvin

delay . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Deals.

----------


## melvin

loads . . .

----------


## bobo746

sodas

----------


## melvin

SOLAS . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Solar.

----------


## bobo746

molar

----------


## melvin

realm . . .

----------


## WeallyWong

Lears

----------


## melvin

lease . . .

----------


## david44

sales

----------


## bowie

easle

----------


## melvin

least . . .

----------


## bowie

Beast

----------


## Stretchy

Stale.

----------


## melvin

later . . .

----------


## happynz

laser

----------


## Stretchy

Sable.

----------


## bobo746

bless

----------


## WeallyWong

lesse

----------


## melvin

sales . . .

----------


## happynz

Sails

----------


## melvin

salts . . . (old ones)

----------


## Stretchy

Stall.

----------


## melvin

small . . .

----------


## david44

Smell

----------


## bobo746

shell

----------


## melvin

shelf . . .

----------


## bobo746

flash

----------


## Stretchy

Flask.

----------


## bobo746



----------


## Stretchy

Fails.

----------


## happynz

Snail

----------


## Stretchy

Sails.

----------


## happynz

Lasso

----------


## Stretchy

Lasts.

----------


## melvin

blast . . .

----------


## martingale

Slate

----------


## brissie

Taste

----------


## happynz

Toast

----------


## melvin

stout . . .

----------


## david44

Trout

----------


## happynz

Tours

----------


## david44

Sorts

----------


## happynz

Sport

----------


## melvin

snort . . .

----------


## bowie

Roast

----------


## Stretchy

Coast.

----------


## melvin

costs . . .

----------


## david44

:deadhorsebig: Colts

----------


## melvin

bolts . . .

----------


## stuie

Stole

----------


## melvin

stool . . .

----------


## happynz

toils

----------


## melvin

slits . . .

----------


## bowie

Tills

----------


## melvin

lists . . .

----------


## happynz

Still

----------


## melvin

stall . . .

----------


## bowie

Sally

----------


## Prikkus

tally

----------


## melvin

rally . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Lairy.

----------


## melvin

dairy . . .

----------


## Prikkus

hairy

----------


## melvin

Harry . . .

----------


## bowie

Hoary

----------


## melvin

Harry . . .

----------


## greg47

haray

----------


## bobo746

^ ??
yarra(river)

----------


## melvin

radar . . .

----------


## martingale

Drama

----------


## melvin

drams (wee ones, all of 'em) . . .

----------


## stuie

Smart

----------


## melvin

crams . . .

----------


## bowie

cream

----------


## bobo746

mecca

----------


## bowie

'Becca

----------


## melvin

Decca (navigator) . . .

----------


## bowie

cache

----------


## melvin

aches . . .

----------


## stuie

cheat

----------


## Stretchy

Reach.

----------


## melvin

share . . .

----------


## martingale

Erase

----------


## melvin

arses . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Raise.

----------


## melvin

rinse . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Stern.

----------


## melvin

terms . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Smart.

----------


## melvin

marsh . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Harsh.

----------


## melvin

hards . . .

----------


## martingale

Share

----------


## melvin

shame . . .

----------


## stuie

Smash

----------


## Stretchy

Masts.

----------


## melvin

casts . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Stars.

----------


## melvin

tarts . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Carts.

----------


## martingale

Trace

----------


## Stretchy

Trade.

----------


## melvin

trace . . .

----------


## bowie

Carat...

----------


## melvin

tract . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Track.

----------


## melvin

truck . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Trick.

----------


## melvin

brick . . .

----------


## martingale

Biker

----------


## melvin

brine . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Boner.

----------


## melvin

bones . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Cones.

----------


## melvin

canes . . .

----------


## stuie

Sneak

----------


## melvin

snack . . .

----------


## bowie

Snark

----------


## melvin

snarl . . .

----------


## snakeeyes

snare

----------


## melvin

stare . . .

----------


## snakeeyes

*Spare


*

----------


## thaimeme

rapes

----------


## snakeeyes

Tapes.

----------


## bowie

Scape

----------


## snakeeyes

*scrap*

----------


## bowie

Spare

----------


## snakeeyes

Spark.

----------


## melvin

perks . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Pears.

----------


## melvin

sharp . . .

----------


## martingale

Shape

----------


## Stretchy

Share.

----------


## melvin

shore . . .

----------


## bowie



----------


## snakeeyes

*Spare.


*

----------


## melvin

spars . . .

----------


## martingale

Paris

----------


## melvin

spray . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Sprat.

----------


## melvin

tarts . . .

----------


## stuie

Trait

----------


## melvin

trail . . .

----------


## bowie



----------


## melvin

Lira . . .

----------


## stuie

Tired.

----------


## melvin

oh shit, 5 letters here, then   LIRAs

trade . . .

----------


## bowie

Drake

----------


## melvin

brake . . .

----------


## bowie

Bleak

----------


## martingale

Ankle

----------


## melvin

lexan

----------


## bowie



----------


## melvin

Texas . . .

----------


## bowie



----------


## martingale

Cater

----------


## melvin

cares . . .

----------


## bowie

Scarf

----------


## Stretchy

Scare.

----------


## melvin

carts . . .

----------


## bowie

Scrap

----------


## melvin

parks . . .

----------


## bowie

Spear

----------


## melvin

perks . . .

----------


## blue

Spark

----------


## melvin

parts . . .

----------


## bowie



----------


## Mr Earl

Ratty

----------


## bowie

Tarot

----------


## Mr Earl

Tarty. .

----------


## bowie

Tryst

----------


## bobo746



----------


## bowie

Trout

----------


## melvin

route . . .

----------


## bowie

Brute

----------


## Mr Earl

trued

----------


## bowie



----------


## Mr Earl

cored

----------


## bowie

Drone

----------


## Mr Earl

zoned

----------


## bowie

Dozer

----------


## Mr Earl

hozer

----------


## bowie



----------


## Mr Earl

loser

----------


## bowie



----------


## Mr Earl

posie

----------


## melvin

prose . . . , krap

----------


## bowie

Power

----------


## melvin

mower . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Rower.

----------


## bowie

Bower

----------


## Mr Earl

Brots

----------


## melvin

roots . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Coots.

----------


## melvin

stock . . .

----------


## bowie



----------


## melvin

coats . . .

----------


## bowie

Croat

----------


## melvin

( john ' o ) Groat . . .

----------


## bowie

Gloat

----------


## Mr Earl

goats

----------


## melvin

goals . . .

----------


## Mr Earl

duplicate oops

----------


## Mr Earl

loads

----------


## melvin

toads . . .

----------


## bowie



----------


## Mr Earl

tends

----------


## melvin

trend . . .

----------


## Mr Earl

tread

----------


## bowie



----------


## Mr Earl

Arett

----------


## bowie

Tarot

----------


## Mr Earl

............


> Tarot

----------


## melvin

tarts . . .

----------


## bowie

> full circle game over


Been there... done that... many, many, many times in 17k posts.






> tarts . . .


Treat

----------


## melvin

crate . . .

----------


## bowie



----------


## melvin

taser ?

tamer . . .

----------


## bowie



----------


## melvin

grams . . .

----------


## martingale

Smart

----------


## Mr Earl

carts

----------


## melvin

stars . . .

----------


## Mr Earl

Smart...

----------


## bowie

Marty

----------


## martingale

Tramp

----------


## Mr Earl

parts

----------


## melvin

parts ?

tarts . . .

----------


## Mr Earl

tarty

----------


## martingale

Trait

----------


## melvin

triad . . . (those Eastern mafia guys?)

----------


## Mr Earl

tried

----------


## melvin

deity . . .

----------


## bowie



----------


## melvin

irate . . .

----------


## bowie



----------


## melvin

darts . . .

----------


## Mr Earl

farts

----------


## melvin

artsy . . .

----------


## Mr Earl

prats

----------


## bowie

Stars

----------


## melvin

start . . .

----------


## bowie

Tears

----------


## stuie

Strap

----------


## Mr Earl

reaps

----------


## bowie



----------


## melvin

press . . .

----------


## Mr Earl

tress

----------


## melvin

trees . . .

----------


## Mr Earl

reeps

----------


## melvin

spare . . .

----------


## Mr Earl

raped

----------


## melvin

dapper . . .

----------


## Mr Earl

^OOPS six letters.
 Try again.

----------


## martingale

Spear

----------


## melvin

spars . . .

----------


## melvin

parts . . .

----------


## Begbie

Trips

----------


## melvin

tries . . .

----------


## Begbie

Inter

----------


## melvin

tenor . . .

----------


## melvin

norse . . .

----------


## stuie

Snort

----------


## melvin

sonor . . .

----------


## Stretchy

Sonar

----------


## melvin

ranks . . .

----------


## stuie

Snare

----------


## melvin

erase . . .

----------


## ENT

raise...

----------


## melvin

aisle . . .

----------


## ENT

Islet..

----------


## crackerjack101

slept

----------


## ENT

Split..

----------


## crackerjack101

slits

----------


## melvin

clits . . .

----------


## Lambik

Tails

----------


## melvin

sails . . .

----------


## Lambik

Class

----------


## melvin

slack . . .

----------


## bobo746

black

----------


## Begbie

Cable

----------


## Lambik

Table

----------


## ENT

Label....

----------


## melvin

bells . . .

or, maybe

balls . . .

----------


## Lambik

Shall

----------


## melvin

hell's . . .

----------


## ENT

Shell...

----------


## melvin

halls . . .

----------


## maaklong

malls

----------


## VocalNeal

Falls

----------


## maaklong

falas

----------


## greasystick

galas

----------


## maaklong

galah

----------


## Lambik

Laugh

----------


## Lambik

Sorry, I can not delete it.

----------


## Neverna

> Sorry, I can not delete it.


You can edit your post and delete the image data.

----------


## stuie

Lambik meant laugh
  Hauls

----------


## melvin

shoal . . .

----------


## Lambik

_You can edit your post and delete the image data.
_
I wish I could, 
I hope a mod can do it.

Clash 

https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/i...Zb8cJ5-NWyLF6A

----------


## greasystick

Clasp

----------


## greasystick

Claps

----------


## melvin

psalm . . .

----------


## greasystick

palms

----------


## melvin

(cant spot the changed letter)

slams . . .

----------


## greasystick

spams

----------


## Lambik

Swamp

----------


## melvin

stamp . . .

----------


## greasystick

scamp

----------


## greasystick

scams

----------


## greasystick

scans

----------


## greasystick

scant

----------


## melvin

canto . . .

----------


## Lambik

Ocean

----------


## melvin

bacon . . .

----------


## greasystick

Baton...

----------


## melvin

NATO's . . .

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## greasystick

Coast

----------


## greasystick

Roast

----------


## greasystick

Strap

----------


## greasystick

Scrap

----------


## greasystick

parks

----------


## greasystick

parts

----------


## greasystick

farts  ::spin::

----------


## greasystick

tarts :sexy:

----------


## Airportwo

Twats!

----------


## melvin

toast . . .

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## melvin

lotto . . .

----------


## Airportwo

Motto

----------


## melvin

motor . . .

----------


## Airportwo

Moors

----------


## melvin

roots . . .

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## stuie

Scout

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## brettandlek

shout

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## melvin

ousts . . .

----------


## Airportwo

Stops!

----------


## melvin

slops . . .

----------


## bobo746

lisps

----------


## melvin

spoil . . .

----------


## Airportwo

Pious

----------


## melvin

soups . . .

----------


## Airportwo

Pouts!

----------


## melvin

touts . . .

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## wasabi

Mouth

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## melvin

hoots . . .

----------


## melvin

hosts . . .  (bump bump)

----------


## Airportwo

Posts!

----------


## Cold Pizza

pests.............

----------


## melvin

stops . . .

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## melvin

coast . . .

----------


## Cold Pizza

boast.............

----------


## wasabi

Roast

----------


## Cold Pizza

toast........

----------


## melvin

tasty . . .

----------


## Airportwo

Fatty

----------


## Cold Pizza

batty...............

As in acting weird, off.

----------


## Airportwo

Yes, "Tarty"!

----------


## Cold Pizza

Tardy.......

As in late

----------


## melvin

yards . . .  (as in yards?)

----------


## Cold Pizza

tards......


as in retards.......

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## ENT

rakes,

----------


## melvin

scare . . .

----------


## ENT

cards

----------


## Cold Pizza

carts........

----------


## ENT

track..

----------


## Cold Pizza

crack

(As in azz and in the drug.)

----------


## ENT

crock...

----------


## Cold Pizza

*cocks*


Not the animals. What people can be sometimes.

----------


## ENT

locks...

----------


## Cold Pizza

*docks*

Where we park our yachts.....

----------


## ENT

ducks...

----------


## Cold Pizza

*dicks*

What mean people are and what nice people can be sometimes.

----------


## ENT

skids..

----------


## Cold Pizza

edit. Wrong answer

----------


## melvin

dicks . . .

----------


## Cold Pizza

Disks,...........

----------


## ENT

Desks....

----------


## wasabi

Decks

----------


## Cold Pizza

necks


plural of the noung body part "neck."

----------


## melvin

scent . . .

----------


## Cold Pizza

tents................

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## Cold Pizza

stents


The little tube ya put in yer heart artery to keep it running.

----------


## Airportwo

^ Stent...

Tests?

----------


## melvin

yeast . . .

----------


## Airportwo

Mates

----------


## melvin

steal . . .

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## melvin

taxed . . .

----------


## Airportwo

Texan

----------


## melvin

Lexan          (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polycarbonate)

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## melvin

taxes . . .

----------


## Airportwo

Taxed

----------


## melvin

detox . . .

----------


## Airportwo

Redox

----------


## Jackanapes

Yarns

----------


## melvin

Xerox . . .

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## melvin

roles . . .

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## Jackanapes

Broke

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## Jackanapes

Breed

----------


## Airportwo

Beers

----------


## melvin

robes . . .

----------


## Jackanapes

Serbs

----------


## Airportwo

Dress

----------


## Jackanapes

Dross

----------


## melvin

drops . . .

----------


## Jackanapes

Sport

----------


## melvin

parts . . .

----------


## Jackanapes

spark

----------


## melvin

parse . . .

----------


## Jackanapes

scape ....

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## Jackanapes

spate

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## melvin

watts . . .

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## Jackanapes

Twins

----------


## melvin

swine . . .

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## melvin

diner . . .

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## melvin

wined . . .

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## stuie

Fines

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## melvin

inset . . .

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## melvin

piste . . .

----------


## Airportwo

Exits

----------


## melvin

tile . . .

----------


## Airportwo

^tiles

----------


## melvin

smile . . .   krap

----------


## Airportwo

Spiel ?    :Smile:

----------


## melvin

peels . . .

----------


## Airportwo

Spell...

----------


## melvin

pelts . . .

----------


## Airportwo

Paste.

----------


## bobo746

steak

----------


## Airportwo

Beast

----------


## melvin

yeast . . .

----------


## bobo746

taser

----------


## Airportwo

Arses

----------


## melvin

scars . . .

----------


## Airportwo

Stars

----------


## melvin

stays . . .  (the "vertical" ones)

----------


## Airportwo

Fasts

----------


## melvin

> Fasts



farts . . . (possibly resulting from fa(r)(s)t food

----------


## Airportwo

^Facts!

----------


## melvin

casts . . .

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## melvin

cross . . .    , krap

----------


## bobo746

dross

----------


## melvin

dress . . .

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## melvin

grads . . .

----------


## Airportwo

Darts

----------


## melvin

darns . . .

----------


## Airportwo

Cards

----------


## melvin

carts . . .

----------


## wasabi

Tarts

----------


## Airportwo

Toast

----------


## melvin

start . . .

----------


## Jackanapes

farts....

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## bobo746

tramp

----------


## Airportwo

^Stamp

----------


## melvin

Tampa . . . (Florida)

----------


## bobo746

Parma (Italy)

----------


## melvin

karma . . .

----------


## wasabi

Drama

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## bobo746



----------


## melvin

mares . . .

----------


## Airportwo

Amuse?

----------


## melvin

no,    abuse . . . .

----------


## Airportwo

Bares

----------


## melvin

saner . . .

----------


## Airportwo

Arson

----------


## melvin

snort . . .

----------


## Airportwo

Knots

----------


## melvin

stink . . .

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## melvin

thing . . .

----------


## bobo746

hinge

----------


## Airportwo

Night

----------


## melvin

light . . .

----------


## bobo746

tight

----------


## Airportwo

Thigh

----------


## melvin

bight . . .         krap

----------


## bobo746

bigot

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## melvin

doing . . .

----------


## bobo746

going

----------


## melvin

gongs . . .

----------


## bobo746

bongs

----------


## Airportwo

^Like it  :Smile: 

Bones

----------


## bobo746

snore

----------


## melvin

snare . . .

----------


## Airportwo

Arses

----------


## melvin

races . . .

----------


## Airportwo

Erase

----------


## stuie

Tease

----------


## melvin

seats . . .

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## melvin

taste . . .

----------


## stuie

Aster

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## melvin

tales . . .

----------


## Airportwo

Laser

----------


## melvin

rails . . .

----------


## stuie

Trail

----------


## bobo746

alter

----------


## Airportwo

Flare

----------


## melvin

frail . . .

----------


## bobo746

Ariel

----------


## stuie

Laird

----------


## melvin

rails . . .

----------


## bobo746

aisle

----------


## melvin

bails . . .

----------


## stuie

Slain

----------


## melvin

slant . . .

----------


## bobo746

plant

----------


## melvin

plait . . .

----------


## bobo746

tulip

----------


## melvin

plint . . . , krap

----------


## stuie

Plain

----------


## ENT

Spain

----------


## bobo746

paint

----------


## ENT

Saint

----------


## bobo746

Antic

----------


## ENT

Titan.

----------


## bobo746

nitai

----------


## stuie

Taint

----------


## bobo746

faint

----------


## ENT

flint..

----------


## bobo746



----------


## ENT

lines..

----------


## bobo746

vines

----------


## ENT

vanes

----------


## bobo746

manes

----------


## ENT

lanes

----------


## bobo746

slate

----------


## ENT

skate....

----------


## bobo746

taken

----------


## ENT

token

----------


## bobo746

knots

----------


## ENT

snots

----------


## happynz

slots

----------


## bobo746

sluts

----------


## ENT

slats

----------


## bobo746

stats

----------


## ENT

state

----------


## bobo746

baste

----------


## ENT

taste

----------


## bobo746

waste

----------


## ENT

Stews

----------


## bobo746

sweet

----------


## ENT

sweat,...

----------


## stuie

Tweak

----------


## ENT

Steak.

----------


## happynz



----------


## ENT

stall

----------


## happynz

steal

----------


## stuie

Laser

----------


## ENT

loser,..

----------


## melvin

roses . . .

----------


## ENT

poses..

----------


## Jackanapes

posts...

----------


## ENT

steps..

----------


## stuie

Spate

----------


## Stretchy

Spite.

----------


## ENT

Spits.

----------


## happynz

Split

----------


## bobo746

pilot

----------


## ENT

plots..

----------


## bobo746

lotus

----------


## ENT

sluts...

----------


## bobo746

slots

----------


## ENT

shots..

----------


## bobo746

short

----------


## ENT

those..

----------


## happynz

shite

----------


## bobo746

white

----------


## ENT

whist..

----------


## bobo746

shirt

----------


## ENT

skirt..

----------


## bobo746

trist

----------


## Stretchy

Wrist

----------


## bobo746

waist

----------


## ENT

wants..

----------


## happynz

Aunts

----------


## ENT

punts

----------


## bobo746

stunt

----------


## ENT

stent...

----------


## happynz

stein

----------


## ENT

stone..

----------


## thaiduncan

nests

----------


## happynz

teens

----------


## ENT

tease..

----------


## bobo746

erase

----------


## ENT

tears...

----------


## bobo746

farts

----------


## ENT

forts..

----------


## bobo746

store

----------


## ENT

roast...

----------


## bobo746

toast

----------


## ENT

coast...

----------


## bobo746

oscar

----------


## thaiduncan

scare

----------


## bobo746

score

----------


## ENT

cures...

----------


## stuie

Cruet

----------


## ENT

cruel..

----------


## happynz

uncle

----------


## thaiduncan

lunch

----------


## happynz

Chula

----------


## ENT

lunch..

----------


## thaiduncan

hunch.

----------


## ENT

hutch..

----------


## melvin

hatch . . .

----------


## ENT

hitch..

----------


## stuie

Thick

----------


## ENT

chick..

----------


## stuie

Chuck

----------


## ENT

cluck..

----------


## stuie

Lucky

----------


## ENT

yucky..

----------


## happynz

sucky

----------


## ENT

sulky..

----------


## happynz

silky

----------


## Airportwo

Risky

----------


## bobo746

yiros

----------


## ENT

yoiks...

----------


## bobo746

yokes

----------


## happynz

SKYPE

----------


## ENT

slype...

----------


## Airportwo

Slept

----------


## bobo746

leapt

----------


## ENT

plant...

----------


## bobo746

talon

----------


## ENT

natal..

----------


## bobo746

nasal

----------


## ENT

lanes..

----------


## Airportwo

Males!

----------


## ENT

miles..

----------


## happynz

aisle

----------


## ENT

isles..

----------


## Airportwo

Bless  :Smile:

----------


## ENT

bliss..

----------


## bobo746

lists

----------


## happynz

still

----------


## ENT

stall...

----------


## stuie

Stale

----------


## ENT

shale..

----------


## bobo746

whale

----------


## ENT

while..

----------


## thaiduncan

whine.

----------


## bobo746

shine

----------


## ENT

thine..

----------


## bobo746

thing

----------


## ENT

think...

----------


## Airportwo

Thick

----------


## stuie

Stick

----------


## ENT

stuck...

----------


## happynz

Turks

----------


## ENT

trugs..

----------


## bobo746

drugs

----------


## ENT

drags...

----------


## bobo746

drago(italian)

----------


## stuie

Grade

----------


## ENT

drags..

----------


## Airportwo

Cards

----------


## ENT

curds..

----------


## bobo746

crude

----------


## ENT

prude...

----------


## bobo746

under

----------


## ENT

diner..

----------


## thaiduncan

inner

----------


## ENT

inter...

----------


## happynz

tuner

----------


## bobo746

runes

----------


## stuie

Snare

----------


## bobo746

snake

----------


## ENT

stake...

----------


## bobo746

steak

----------


## ENT

stoke..

----------


## bobo746

stork

----------


## ENT

spork..

----------


## bobo746

sport

----------


## thaiduncan

parts

----------


## ENT

ports..

----------


## stuie

Strip

----------


## ENT

strop..

----------


## happynz

prats

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## ENT

stabs...

----------


## Airportwo

Stars

----------


## ENT

stirs...

----------


## thaiduncan

wrist

----------


## Airportwo

First

----------


## ENT

frost...

----------


## stuie

Roast

----------


## ENT

boast..

----------


## Airportwo

Bahts

----------


## ENT

baste..

----------


## stuie

Steal

----------


## Airportwo

Slave

----------


## ENT

slate...

----------


## happynz

plate

----------


## ENT

plait..

----------


## Airportwo

Trial

----------


## ENT

liars..

----------


## melvin

trail . . .

----------


## ENT

train...

----------


## thaiduncan

trait

----------


## ENT

tarot..

----------


## bobo746

aorta

----------


## Stretchy

Roast.

----------


## thaiduncan

stoat.

----------


## bobo746

start

----------


## stuie

Strap

----------


## thaiduncan

Strip

----------


## stuie

Print

----------


## thaiduncan

Point

----------


## bobo746

joint

----------


## ENT

joins..

----------


## stuie

Noise

----------


## thaiduncan

Nosey

----------


## ENT

posey..

----------


## thaiduncan

Poets..

----------


## ENT

poles..

----------


## thaiduncan

Lobes

----------


## stuie

Slope

----------


## ENT

sloop..

----------


## thaiduncan

Loose

----------


## ENT

goose..

----------


## thaiduncan

Noose

----------


## ENT

noses..

----------


## thaiduncan

Snobs

----------


## stuie

Bones

----------


## thaiduncan

Tones

----------


## ENT

tunes..

----------


## bobo746

stuns

----------


## ENT

stunt..

----------


## thaiduncan

Stint.

----------


## ENT

stent..

----------


## thaiduncan

Tenth..

----------


## ENT

teeth...

----------


## thaiduncan

There.

----------


## mario299

these

----------


## thaiduncan

Tease

----------


## ENT

seats..

----------


## mario299

tears

----------


## ENT

tiers...

----------


## mario299

heist

----------


## ENT

shirt...

----------


## stuie

Right

----------


## ENT

light..

----------


## bobo746

fight

----------


## mario299

gifts

----------


## ENT

lifts...

----------


## mario299

stilt

----------


## thaiduncan

Still.

----------


## ENT

stile...

----------


## bobo746

elite

----------


## ENT

tiler...

----------


## thaiduncan

Refit.

----------


## ENT

fibre...

----------


## thaiduncan

Brine..

----------


## mario299

Inert

----------


## ENT

trite...

----------


## thaiduncan

Tribe..

----------


## mario299

Bribe

----------


## ENT

Bible...

----------


## mario299

libel

----------


## thaiduncan

Belly.

----------


## ENT

jelly...

----------


## Airportwo

Jolly

----------


## stuie

Loyal

----------


## ENT

royal..

----------


## Airportwo

Moral?

----------


## ENT

labor..

----------


## thaiduncan

Abhor.

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## thaiduncan

Baron

----------


## stuie

Brown

----------


## melvin

blown . . .

----------


## ENT

blows..

----------


## Airportwo

Lesbo

----------


## ENT

slobs...

----------


## mario299

Blobs

----------


## ENT

boobs..

----------


## mario299

oboes

----------


## ENT

boost...

----------


## mario299

boast

----------


## ENT

toast...

----------


## mario299

taste

----------


## ENT

tasty..

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## ENT

hasty..

----------


## mario299

haste

----------


## thaiduncan

Heals

----------


## ENT

heats...

----------


## thaiduncan

Shape

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## thaiduncan

Parch

----------


## ENT

perch..

----------


## mario299

Reach

----------


## thaiduncan

Chart

----------


## mario299

charm

----------


## Airportwo

Cream

----------


## ENT

races..

----------


## thaiduncan

Cared

----------


## ENT

cured...

----------


## thaiduncan

Durex

----------


## ENT

ruder...

----------


## mario299

udder

----------


## stuie

Dread

----------


## ENT

dried..

----------


## thaiduncan

Drier

----------


## Airportwo

Order

----------


## mario299

Rides

Oops, late!

Order=drear

----------


## thaiduncan

Reads

----------


## jabir

cards

----------


## can123

scrap

----------


## Airportwo

Scary?

----------


## ENT

years...

----------


## mario299

Reaps

----------


## ENT

harps...

----------


## mario299

Share

----------


## Airportwo

Earth

----------


## ENT

there...

----------


## stuie

Heath

----------


## stuie

Where  (posted heath before but ent was faster)

----------


## thaiduncan

Wheel

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## ENT

whole..

----------


## thaiduncan

Whale

----------


## ENT

while...

----------


## stuie

White

----------


## ENT

thine...

----------


## thaiduncan

Shine

----------


## ENT

shone..

----------


## thaiduncan

Honey

----------


## mario299

Honed

----------


## ENT

boned...

----------


## thaiduncan

Noted

----------


## ENT

doted..

----------


## Airportwo

Teddy

----------


## thaiduncan

Deity

----------


## mario299

tides

----------


## thaiduncan

Sated

----------


## ENT

sited...

----------


## mario299

dates

----------


## thaiduncan

Tales

----------


## bobo746

males

----------


## mario299

limes

----------


## Airportwo

Piles

----------


## mario299

slips

----------


## stuie

Spilt

----------


## jabir

spill

----------


## ENT

spell..

----------


## bobo746

lapse

----------


## ENT

paste...

----------


## bobo746

taste

----------


## ENT

toast..

----------


## thaiduncan

Coast

----------


## jabir

stack

----------


## ENT

stars....

----------


## thaiduncan

stirs

----------


## Airportwo

Trips!

----------


## mario299

Sport

----------


## ENT

sprit..

----------


## thaiduncan

tripe

----------


## ENT

ripen...

----------


## mario299

Peril

----------


## thaiduncan

Pearl

----------


## ENT

prate..

----------


## mario299

Irate

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## mario299

tower

----------


## bobo746

rower

----------


## stuie

Owner

----------


## bobo746

renew

----------


## ENT

wrens..

----------


## thaiduncan

rents

----------


## ENT

rends...

----------


## thaiduncan

tends

----------


## Airportwo

Bends

----------


## ENT

binds...

----------


## thaiduncan

blind

----------


## ENT

bland...

----------


## stuie

Brand

----------


## thaiduncan

Grand

----------


## ENT

grind...

----------


## thaiduncan

Drink

----------


## ENT

drank...

----------


## thaiduncan

drain

----------


## ENT

train...

----------


## mario299

Rains

----------


## bobo746

rinse

----------


## ENT

shine...

----------


## bobo746

spine

----------


## ENT

spire...

----------


## mario299

shire

----------


## stuie

Share

----------


## mario299

oops, got there with stule same time....

shore

----------


## ENT

short...

----------


## bobo746

rorts

----------


## ENT

roots..

----------


## Airportwo

Sport

----------


## ENT

sprat...

----------


## thaiduncan

Party

----------


## ENT

tramp...

----------


## jabir

paint

----------


## ENT

> paint


try again from 'tramp'.

----------


## jabir

sawry, strap...

----------


## thaiduncan

trams

----------


## jabir

strum

----------


## stuie

Rusty

----------


## ENT

dusty...

----------


## jabir

busty

----------


## ENT

lusty..

----------


## thaiduncan

style

----------


## stuie

Least

----------


## ENT

steel...

----------


## mario299

Stile

----------


## thaiduncan

tiler

----------


## ENT

trite...

----------


## jabir

irate

----------


## ENT

trait..

----------


## mario299

trail

----------


## ENT

frail...

----------


## mario299

liars

----------


## ENT

lears...

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## thaiduncan

rites

----------


## ENT

rests...

----------


## stuie

Steer

----------


## ENT

store..

----------


## mario299

Stove

----------


## ENT

stone..

----------


## thaiduncan

nests

----------


## ENT

jests...

----------


## thaiduncan

Jesus

----------


## mario299

Souse

----------


## ENT

louse...

----------


## mario299

Loose

----------


## ENT

Moose...

----------


## crackerjack101

goose

----------


## ENT

gesso...

----------


## Airportwo

Guess

----------


## ENT

guest..

----------


## thaiduncan

upset

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## thaiduncan

Tubes

----------


## Airportwo

Cubes

----------


## thaiduncan

Scuba

----------


## stuie

Cuban

----------


## thaiduncan

urban

----------


## ENT

brand..

----------


## thaiduncan

braid

----------


## ENT

drain...

----------


## thaiduncan

brain

----------


## mario299

rainy

----------


## thaiduncan

yearn

----------


## mario299

learn

----------


## cockneyboy187

early

----------


## thaiduncan

leery

----------


## ENT

reels...

----------


## mario299

reefs

----------


## ENT

reeds..

----------


## thaiduncan

deeds

----------


## Airportwo

Weeds

----------


## mario299

sweet

----------


## stuie

Sewer

----------


## thaiduncan

Reeks

----------


## ENT

leeks...

----------


## jabir

lease

----------


## ENT

least...

----------


## Airportwo

Beast

----------


## ENT

teats..

----------


## thaiduncan

toast

----------


## ENT

coast..

----------


## mario299

Stock

----------


## crackerjack101

shock...

----------


## ENT

shack...

----------


## mario299

Hocks

----------


## ENT

locks..

----------


## crackerjack101

cocks.....

----------


## ENT

cocky..

----------


## thaiduncan

Rocky

----------


## cockneyboy187

rocks

----------


## jabir

stork

----------


## thaiduncan

roast

----------


## stuie

Stray

----------


## ENT

strap..

----------


## crackerjack101

party..

----------


## ENT

parts...

----------


## thaiduncan

stray

----------


## ENT

story..

----------


## thaiduncan

rotas

----------


## mario299

sorts

----------


## thaiduncan

stars

----------


## mario299

trash

----------


## thaiduncan

harsh

----------


## mario299

sharp

----------


## cockneyboy187

shape

----------


## ENT

share...

----------


## mario299

reach

----------


## ENT

retch..

----------


## mario299

chart

----------


## ENT

chert...

----------


## thaiduncan

teach

----------


## ENT

beach...

----------


## Airportwo

Cheat!

----------


## ENT

chats...

----------


## thaiduncan

chant

----------


## ENT

thank...

----------


## thaiduncan

shank

----------


## stuie

Ashen

----------


## mario299

sheen

----------


## thaiduncan

shine

----------


## jabir

shone

----------


## ENT

shoes..

----------


## jabir

holes

----------


## ENT

holds..

----------


## mario299

shods

----------


## ENT

sheds...

----------


## jabir

shred

----------


## Airportwo

Horse

----------


## crackerjack101

gorse....

----------


## Stretchy

Roses.

----------


## thaiduncan

poses

----------


## ENT

posts...

----------


## crackerjack101

posit...

----------


## ENT

stoop...

----------


## crackerjack101

sloop..

----------


## stuie

Plots

----------


## thaiduncan

Slots

----------


## ENT

slats...

----------


## jabir

stall

----------


## ENT

shall..

----------


## thaiduncan

halts

----------


## ENT

hails...

----------


## thaiduncan

snail

----------


## ENT

lanes..

----------


## mario299

snake

----------


## thaiduncan

napes

----------


## mario299

spawn

----------


## thaiduncan

wasps

----------


## mario299

warps

----------


## ENT

sprat...

----------


## thaiduncan

rates

----------


## ENT

mates...

----------


## thaiduncan

state

----------


## mario299

tease

----------


## stuie

Steam

----------


## ENT

stems..

----------


## crackerjack101

steps..

----------


## ENT

stops..

----------


## mario299

ports

----------


## crackerjack101

plots..

----------


## ENT

ploys..

----------


## crackerjack101

slops...

----------


## ENT

slaps...

----------


## crackerjack101

lapse

----------


## Airportwo

Sails

----------


## thaiduncan

Islam  :Sad:

----------


## bobo746

Psalm

----------


## ENT

lapse..

----------


## Airportwo

Lamps

----------


## thaiduncan

stamp

----------


## ENT

lumps...

----------


## thaiduncan

pumps

----------


## Door Knob

dumps

----------


## mario299

mumps

----------


## thaiduncan

plums

----------


## stuie

Mules--

----------


## mario299

mutes

----------


## ENT

musth..

----------


## mario299

mouth

----------


## ENT

thumb..

----------


## mario299

Thrum

----------


## cockneyboy187

Strum

----------


## mario299

smart

----------


## ENT

parts...

----------


## crackerjack101

strop...

----------


## Airportwo

Spots

----------


## mario299

stoop

----------


## ENT

stool...

----------


## mario299

loops

----------


## ENT

loons..

----------


## bobo746

noose

----------


## ENT

noise...

----------


## mario299

noisy

----------


## thaiduncan

Nosey

----------


## ENT

youse..

----------


## mario299

mouse

----------


## stuie

House

----------


## mario299

souse

----------


## ENT

louse...

----------


## mario299

lousy

----------


## ENT

lusty..

----------


## crackerjack101

musty..

----------


## ENT

misty...

----------


## thaiduncan

minty

----------


## ENT

mints..

----------


## thaiduncan

stint

----------


## mario299

tines

----------


## thaiduncan

times

----------


## mario299

meets

----------


## ENT

meats...

----------


## bobo746

melts

----------


## mario299

slime

----------


## stuie

Smell

----------


## ENT

small...

----------


## bobo746

llama

----------


## thaiduncan

Malta

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## ENT

petal...

----------


## mario299

later

----------


## ENT

litre..

----------


## crackerjack101

trial

----------


## thaiduncan

triad

----------


## mario299

Tried

----------


## ENT

diets...

----------


## crackerjack101

stein....

----------


## ENT

satin...

----------


## stuie

stand

----------


## ENT

staid...

----------


## thaiduncan

dates

----------


## ENT

dales..

----------


## thaiduncan

delay

----------


## mario299

layer

----------


## thaiduncan

later

----------


## mario299

trial

----------


## thaiduncan

tidal

----------


## mario299

dials

----------


## ENT

slide...

----------


## crackerjack101

snide..

----------


## ENT

dense..

----------


## crackerjack101

tense..

----------


## mario299

terse

----------


## thaiduncan

teens

----------


## ENT

stone..

----------


## crackerjack101

noted...

----------


## ENT

tuned..

----------


## stuie

Untie

----------


## mario299

tunes

----------


## ENT

runes...

----------


## thaiduncan

serum

----------


## ENT

strum...

----------


## thaiduncan

strut

----------


## ENT

truth...

----------


## Airportwo

Trout

----------


## ENT

troth..

----------


## Airportwo

Froth

----------


## ENT

firth...

----------


## crackerjack101

forth..

----------


## ENT

north...

----------


## mario299

throw

----------


## ENT

threw..

----------


## thaiduncan

three

----------


## stuie

Erect

----------


## thaiduncan

Crate

----------


## ENT

grate...

----------


## thaiduncan

greet

----------


## ENT

great...

----------


## thaiduncan

taper

----------


## ENT

tapir..

----------


## mario299

parts

----------


## thaiduncan

sport

----------


## mario299

trips

----------


## stuie

Spite

----------


## ENT

spate...

----------


## thaiduncan

tapas

----------


## ENT

tapes...

----------


## mario299

steps

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## mario299

pasta

----------


## thaiduncan

stamp

----------


## ENT

stump...

----------


## thaiduncan

mumps

----------


## ENT

pumps...

----------


## thaiduncan

pupas

----------


## ENT

pumas..

----------


## stuie

Spume

----------


## ENT

muses..

----------


## mario299

souse

----------


## thaiduncan

soups

----------


## mario299

pouts

----------


## thaiduncan

touts

----------


## mario299

south

----------


## wasabi

Mouth

----------


## thaiduncan

Month

----------


## mario299

mount

----------


## ENT

mound...

----------


## thaiduncan

demon

----------


## mario299

mends

----------


## thaiduncan

means

----------


## mario299

smear

----------


## ENT

stear..

----------


## Airportwo

Bares!

----------


## ENT

babes!!!

----------


## thaiduncan

Beast

----------


## ENT

beans...

----------


## thaiduncan

basin

----------


## ENT

Spain..

----------


## Airportwo

Paint

----------


## ENT

pains..

----------


## mario299

saint

----------


## ENT

stank..

----------


## thaiduncan

stain

----------


## ENT

slain..

----------


## stuie

Satin

----------


## thaiduncan

Latin

----------


## ENT

Tails..

----------


## thaiduncan

Snail

----------


## cockneyboy187

Snarl

----------


## ENT

nails..

----------


## mario299

pails

----------


## ENT

rails..

----------


## Airportwo

Jails

----------


## stuie

Bails

----------


## ENT

balls..

----------


## bobo746

blast

----------


## thaiduncan

boast

----------


## mario299

boost

----------


## thaiduncan

booty

----------


## Airportwo

Robot

----------


## ENT

rotor..

----------


## Stretchy

Roots.

----------


## ENT

toots..

----------


## Stretchy

Stool.

----------


## thaiduncan

Lotus

----------


## ENT

sluts...

----------


## stuie

Lutes

----------


## thaiduncan

Tunes

----------


## ENT

runes...

----------


## mario299

runts

----------


## ENT

trunk..

----------


## crackerjack101

burnt

----------


## ENT

turns...

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## ENT

trout...

----------


## thaiduncan

outer

----------


## stuie

Truer

----------


## ENT

purer...

----------


## thaiduncan

puree

----------


## ENT

purse..

----------


## thaiduncan

spree

----------


## ENT

sprue..

----------


## melvin

preen . . .

----------


## ENT

green..

----------


## thaiduncan

greet

----------


## stuie

Reset

----------


## ENT

stare...

----------


## Airportwo

Arses...

----------


## thaiduncan

Essay

----------


## ENT

assay..

----------


## thaiduncan

Slays

----------


## ENT

stays...

----------


## thaiduncan

stars

----------


## ENT

spars..

----------


## stuie

Strap

----------


## ENT

strip .. :Sexylady:

----------


## bobo746

print

----------


## ENT

pints

----------


## Airportwo

Spins

----------


## ENT

spans...

----------


## cockneyboy187

scans

----------


## ENT

scant..

----------


## stuie

Stain

----------


## Airportwo

Nasty!

----------


## ENT

pasty...

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## Stretchy

Tarty.

----------


## ENT

tardy..

----------


## Airportwo

Hardy

----------


## ENT

lardy..

----------


## thaiduncan

drays

----------


## ENT

trays...

----------


## thaiduncan

parts

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## ENT

pants..

----------


## thaiduncan

stamp

----------


## bobo746

stump

----------


## stuie

Trump

----------


## ENT

tramp..

----------


## thaiduncan

Party

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## ENT

tipsy..

----------


## thaiduncan

spite

----------


## ENT

spate..

----------


## Airportwo

Japes

----------


## ENT

tapes..

----------


## thaiduncan

tapas

----------


## ENT

splat..

----------


## thaiduncan

split

----------


## ENT

tiple...

----------


## bobo746

plait

----------


## stuie

Latin

----------


## ENT

tanin...

----------


## thaiduncan

Antis

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## ENT

stank...

----------


## thaiduncan

stunk

----------


## ENT

stink..

----------


## bobo746

kites

----------


## stuie

Skate

----------


## Airportwo

Shake

----------


## ENT

sheik..

----------


## thaiduncan

skier

----------


## ENT

skite..

----------


## thaiduncan

Shite !

----------


## stuie

These

----------


## ENT

those...

----------


## thaiduncan

shoot

----------


## ENT

short...

----------


## Airportwo

Throw

----------


## ENT

wrath..

----------


## stuie

Threw

----------


## ENT

shrew...

----------


## Airportwo

Swear!!

----------


## ENT

sweat...

----------


## thaiduncan

tweak

----------


## stuie

Taken

----------


## thaiduncan

Token

----------


## ENT

tokes...

----------


## Airportwo

Jokes

----------


## ENT

looks...

----------


## thaiduncan

spool

----------


## stuie

Loose

----------


## thaiduncan

Louse

----------


## ENT

louts..

----------


## stuie

Stole

----------


## ENT

stale..

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## thaiduncan

Trace

----------


## ENT

track...

----------


## stuie

Crate

----------


## Airportwo

Cheat.

----------


## ENT

heats...

----------


## thaiduncan

Heads

----------


## stuie

Sedan

----------


## thaiduncan

Dames

----------


## ENT

domes...

----------


## thaiduncan

Moped

----------


## ENT

mopes..

----------


## thaiduncan

Opens

----------


## ENT

poems...

----------


## thaiduncan

Spoke

----------


## ENT

spike..

----------


## thaiduncan

Kites

----------


## bobo746

kikes

----------


## ENT

kicks...

----------


## thaiduncan

Licks

----------


## ENT

locks...

----------


## bobo746

socks

----------


## ENT

sacks...

----------


## bobo746

hacks

----------


## ENT

hicks...

----------


## thaiduncan

Chick

----------


## Airportwo

Check

----------


## ENT

chuck..

----------


## stuie

Cluck

----------


## thaiduncan

Click

----------


## ENT

clock..

----------


## thaiduncan

Glock

----------


## bobo746

flock

----------


## Airportwo

Folks

----------


## ENT

forks..

----------


## thaiduncan

Forms

----------


## ENT

worms..

----------


## Airportwo

Words

----------


## thaiduncan

Dross

----------


## melvin

gross . . .

----------


## stuie

Roses

----------


## bobo746

moses

----------


## Airportwo

Smoke

----------


## ENT

smock...

----------


## thaiduncan

Smack

----------


## ENT

sacks...

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## stuie

Casks

----------


## ENT

casts...

----------


## cockneyboy187

lasts

----------


## ENT

stall..

----------


## Airportwo

Stalk!

----------


## Stretchy

Walks.

----------


## thaiduncan

Talks

----------


## stuie

Skate

----------


## Airportwo

Gates

----------


## ENT

stags...

----------


## Airportwo

Glass

----------


## ENT

lassy...

----------


## stuie

Slaps

----------


## ENT

flaps..

----------


## thaiduncan

Flans

----------


## ENT

flags...

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## ENT

foals...

----------


## thaiduncan

Salon

----------


## ENT

loons..

----------


## thaiduncan

Spoon

----------


## ENT

spool...

----------


## thaiduncan

Scoop

----------


## bobo746

scope

----------


## ENT

capes...

----------


## stuie

Paced

----------


## bobo746

raced

----------


## thaiduncan

Rated

----------


## ENT

raped...

----------


## thaiduncan

Rapid

----------


## ENT

pride..

----------


## thaiduncan

Prime

----------


## stuie

Crime

----------


## thaiduncan

Chime

----------


## ENT

chimp...

----------


## thaiduncan

Chump

----------


## ENT

clump...

----------


## thaiduncan

Plume

----------


## ENT

spume....

----------


## thaiduncan

Pumas

----------


## ENT

pumps...

----------


## thaiduncan

Mumps

----------


## ENT

sumps..

----------


## thaiduncan

Sumos

----------


## ENT

mouse...

----------


## bobo746

moose

----------


## thaiduncan

Goose

----------


## ENT

gores..

----------


## thaiduncan

Gross

----------


## ENT

grass....

----------


## stuie

Rages

----------


## ENT

sages...

----------


## thaiduncan

Essay

----------


## ENT

assay..

----------


## thaiduncan

Satay

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## ENT

spats....

----------


## thaiduncan

Spots

----------


## ENT

shots...

----------


## thaiduncan

Shoot

----------


## Airportwo

Moths

----------


## ENT

mouth...

----------


## thaiduncan

Month

----------


## stuie

Monet

----------


## thaiduncan

Tones

----------


## ENT

scone...

----------


## Kurgen

Scorn

----------


## thaiduncan

Score

----------


## Airportwo

Rocks!

----------


## thaiduncan

Rooks

----------


## Airportwo

Spook

----------


## thaiduncan

Pools

----------


## stuie

Lopes

----------


## thaiduncan

Elope

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## thaiduncan

Bleed

----------


## stuie

Blend

----------


## thaiduncan

Blind

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## thaiduncan

Kilns

----------


## ChalkyDee

Getalife

----------


## thaiduncan

^^^^^
Tit.

Kilns

----------


## Airportwo

Winks

----------


## thaiduncan

Kings

----------


## Airportwo

Signs

----------


## thaiduncan

Nighs

----------


## stuie

Shine

----------


## thaiduncan

Shire

----------


## bobo746

shore

----------


## Airportwo

Herbs

----------


## thaiduncan

Berth

----------


## stuie

Threw

----------


## thaiduncan

Worth

----------


## melvin

broth . . .

----------


## thaiduncan

Broch

----------


## Airportwo

Torch

----------


## thaiduncan

Chart

----------


## Airportwo

Catch

----------


## thaiduncan

Match

----------


## stuie

Chant

----------


## thaiduncan

Tench

----------


## ENT

bench..

----------


## thaiduncan

Wench

----------


## Airportwo

Tench

----------


## thaiduncan

Teach

----------


## ENT

leach..

----------


## Airportwo

Beach

----------


## thaiduncan

Cheat

----------


## Airportwo

Earth

----------


## stuie

Heard

----------


## thaiduncan

Heart

----------


## mario299

reach

----------


## ENT

chart..

----------


## thaiduncan

Retch

----------


## cockneyboy187

fetch

----------


## thaiduncan

Cheat

----------


## Mrgolofkin

Mushroom

----------


## mario299

1.  mushy
2.  rooms

----------


## stuie

From cheat-----Hated

----------


## thaiduncan

Heath

----------


## Airportwo

Heart

----------


## thaiduncan

Haste

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## stuie

Steep

----------


## cockneyboy187

sleep

----------


## mario299

plies

----------


## Airportwo

Leaps.

----------


## stuie

Spade

----------


## thaiduncan

Space

----------


## cockneyboy187

Spate

----------


## thaiduncan

Peaty

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## thaiduncan

Extra

----------


## wasabi

Texts

----------


## stuie

Bites

----------


## can123

bints

----------


## bobo746

stain

----------


## Airportwo

Ibans

----------


## mario299

beans

----------


## thaiduncan

Names

----------


## stuie

Snake

----------


## thaiduncan

Asked

----------


## Airportwo

Ideas

----------


## thaiduncan

Dials

----------


## Airportwo

Liars

----------


## thaiduncan

Snail

----------


## stuie

Plain

----------


## thaiduncan

Latin

----------


## Airportwo

Giant

----------


## thaiduncan

Grant

----------


## cockneyboy187

Grand

----------


## thaiduncan

Randy

----------


## stuie

Drain

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## thaiduncan

Braid

----------


## Airportwo

Blair

----------


## thaiduncan

Trail

----------


## stuie

Litre

----------


## thaiduncan

Mitre

----------


## Airportwo

Crime

----------


## thaiduncan

Chime

----------


## ENT

chive...

----------


## thaiduncan

Hives

----------


## ENT

Shiva..

----------


## thaiduncan

Divas

----------


## stuie

Saved

----------


## ENT

vases...

----------


## thaiduncan

Asses

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## thaiduncan

Pages

----------


## ENT

gates...

----------


## thaiduncan

Gated

----------


## stuie

Stead

----------


## thaiduncan

Steam

----------


## cockneyboy187

Stage

----------


## thaiduncan

Sated

----------


## cockneyboy187

dated

----------


## thaiduncan

Dealt

----------


## ENT

death....

----------


## thaiduncan

Heath

----------


## Airportwo

Cheat

----------


## thaiduncan

Chest

----------


## ENT

chert,,,,

----------


## thaiduncan

Reach

----------


## ENT

chart...

----------


## thaiduncan

March

----------


## ENT

marsh...

----------


## thaiduncan

Shear

----------


## ENT

shore...

----------


## thaiduncan

Whore

----------


## ENT

horse...

----------


## thaiduncan

Chose

----------


## ENT

chops....

----------


## thaiduncan

Hoops

----------


## ENT

spoon...

----------


## thaiduncan

Opens

----------


## ENT

spine...

----------


## thaiduncan

Opine

----------


## ENT

opens...

----------


## thaiduncan

Spend

----------


## ENT

speed...

----------


## thaiduncan

Peels

----------


## ENT

reels...

----------


## thaiduncan

Sleep

----------


## ENT

sheep...

----------


## thaiduncan

Peeks

----------


## ENT

spoke....

----------


## thaiduncan

Poker

----------


## ENT

spore....

----------


## Airportwo

Morse

----------


## stuie

Smote

----------


## melvin

motel . . .

----------


## cockneyboy187

hotel

----------


## thaiduncan

Hovel

----------


## ENT

novel...

----------


## Airportwo

Wolve

----------


## ENT

woven....

----------


## thaiduncan

Coven

----------


## melvin

cover . . .

----------


## ENT

lover..... :sexy:

----------


## thaiduncan

Loser

----------


## ENT

roses...

----------


## thaiduncan

Spore

----------


## ENT

spoor..

----------


## thaiduncan

Proof

----------


## ENT

roofs..

----------


## thaiduncan

Fools

----------


## ENT

foals...

----------


## thaiduncan

Lasso

----------


## stuie

Salon

----------


## thaiduncan

Snail

----------


## ENT

pails...

----------


## thaiduncan

Psalm

----------


## melvin

plums . . .

----------


## thaiduncan

Mumps

----------


## cockneyboy187

pumps

----------


## thaiduncan

Pumas

----------


## ENT

sumps..

----------


## stuie

Spume

----------


## thaiduncan

Pulse

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## ENT

purse....

----------


## thaiduncan

Spare

----------


## Airportwo

Erupt..

----------


## stuie

Truer

----------


## thaiduncan

Cruet

----------


## ENT

crust...

----------


## thaiduncan

Rusty

----------


## ENT

busty...

----------


## thaiduncan

Study

----------


## ENT

studs...

----------


## thaiduncan

Dusty

----------


## ENT

gusty...

----------


## thaiduncan

Stagy

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## thaiduncan

Party

----------


## ENT

parts...

----------


## thaiduncan

Strip

----------


## ENT

strop...

----------


## thaiduncan

Troop

----------


## stuie

Sport

----------


## thaiduncan

Rotas

----------


## bobo746

toast

----------


## ENT

state....

----------


## thaiduncan

Tasty

----------


## cockneyboy187

Nasty

----------


## stuie

Stain

----------


## ENT

stein.....

----------


## thaiduncan

..........................

----------


## thaiduncan

Nests

----------


## ENT

vests....

----------


## Airportwo

Seats

----------


## ENT

teats...

----------


## bobo746

steak

----------


## ENT

stake...

----------


## thaiduncan

Yeast

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## thaiduncan

Satay

----------


## ENT

Satan...

----------


## thaiduncan

Aunts

----------


## stuie

Stunt

----------


## thaiduncan

Runts

----------


## ENT

rants...

----------


## thaiduncan

Train

----------


## cockneyboy187

Trait

----------


## thaiduncan

Attic

----------


## bobo746

artic

 :Sorry1:   :Sorry1:   :Sorry1:

----------


## ENT

^arctic.

Try again.

----------


## ENT

Titch......

----------


## thaiduncan

Witch

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## thaiduncan

Cubit

----------


## ENT

cubic...

----------


## thaiduncan

Pubic

----------


## ENT

Rubic...

----------


## thaiduncan

Crumb

----------


## ENT

curbs...

----------


## cockneyboy187

cures

----------


## ENT

curls...

----------


## thaiduncan

Slurs

----------


## stuie

Rules

----------


## thaiduncan

Ruler

----------


## stuie

Lured

----------


## ENT

lurid....

 :Dirty Girl:

----------


## thaiduncan

Drill

----------


## cockneyboy187

Brill

----------


## thaiduncan

Blair

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## thaiduncan

Trail

----------


## ENT

rails...

----------


## thaiduncan

Laser

----------


## ENT

seals...

----------


## thaiduncan

Essay

----------


## ENT

yeast...

----------


## thaiduncan

Stray

----------


## ENT

straw...

----------


## crackerjack101

strap

----------


## ENT

strip...

 :Sexylady:

----------


## thaiduncan

Prise

----------


## ENT

shire...

----------


## thaiduncan

Siren

----------


## ENT

wrens...

----------


## thaiduncan

Newer

----------


## Airportwo

Zener

----------


## thaiduncan

Renew

----------


## ENT

resew....

----------


## stuie

Strew

----------


## melvin

worst . . .

----------


## thaiduncan

Storm

----------


## ENT

roast...

----------


## thaiduncan

Stoat

----------


## Airportwo

Toots

----------


## thaiduncan

Sooty

----------


## stuie

Stoop

----------


## thaiduncan

Stool

----------


## cockneyboy187

Stood

----------


## melvin

toads . . .

----------


## stuie

Toast

----------


## thaiduncan

Atoms

----------


## Airportwo

Boats

----------


## thaiduncan

Tombs

----------


## cockneyboy187

Bombs

----------


## thaiduncan

Blobs

----------


## stuie

Blows

----------


## thaiduncan

Elbow

----------


## Stretchy

Blown.

----------


## crackerjack101

Clown.

----------


## Stretchy

Flown.

----------


## crackerjack101

Frown.

----------


## thaiduncan

Crown

----------


## Stretchy

Crows.

----------


## crackerjack101

Grows.

----------


## thaiduncan

Worse

----------


## crackerjack101

gorse..

----------


## stuie

Grope

----------


## thaiduncan

Poker

----------


## crackerjack101

Joker.

----------


## thaiduncan

Roker

----------


## stuie

Error

----------


## Airportwo

Order!

----------


## thaiduncan

Doter

----------


## crackerjack101

> Roker


WTF does that mean ?   :Confused:

----------


## crackerjack101

Trade..

----------


## thaiduncan

> Originally Posted by thaiduncan
> 
> 
> Roker
> 
> 
> WTF does that mean ?


It's an affluent area in Sunderland, U.K.

----------


## thaiduncan

Deter

----------


## crackerjack101

> It's an affluent area in Sunderland, U.K


Are proper nouns allowed? Just asking like.  :Smile:

----------


## crackerjack101

Trees....

----------


## thaiduncan

> Originally Posted by thaiduncan
> 
> It's an affluent area in Sunderland, U.K
> 
> 
> Are proper nouns allowed? Just asking like.


Dunno, I don't make the rules  :Confused:

----------


## crackerjack101

> Dunno, I don't make the rules


No worries, carry on.   :Smile:

----------


## thaiduncan

Treks

----------


## stuie

Crest

----------


## thaiduncan

Cress

----------


## crackerjack101

Tress...

----------


## thaiduncan

Asset

----------


## cockneyboy187

Arses

----------


## thaiduncan

Reads

----------


## cockneyboy187

Tread

----------


## thaiduncan

Bread

----------


## stuie

Drape

----------


## thaiduncan

Grape

----------


## stuie

Spare

----------


## thaiduncan

Parts

----------


## cockneyboy187

Parks

----------


## thaiduncan

Spear

----------


## natalie8

Spate..

----------


## Cold Pizza

> Spate..


Spite.

As in "spiting" you. You got me banned and I remember it.

----------


## Airportwo

^
?

----------


## cockneyboy187

super

----------


## thaiduncan

rupee

----------


## bobo746

upper

----------


## stuie

Prune

----------


## bobo746

prone

----------


## thaiduncan

Phone

----------


## bobo746

shone

----------


## thaiduncan

Honey

----------


## SKkin

honed

----------


## thaiduncan

Coned

----------


## SKkin

drone

----------


## thaiduncan

Order

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## thaiduncan

Rover

----------


## stuie

Overt

----------


## thaiduncan

Avert

----------


## Airportwo

Rivet

----------


## thaiduncan

Tribe

----------


## SKkin

bribe

----------


## thaiduncan

Bride

----------


## stuie

Derby

----------


## thaiduncan

Bread

----------


## SKkin

dread

----------


## thaiduncan

Deary

----------


## SKkin

yearn

----------


## thaiduncan

Nears

----------


## bobo746

pears

----------


## thaiduncan

Pearl

----------


## stuie

Leapt

----------


## thaiduncan

Apple

----------


## stuie

Plead

----------


## thaiduncan

Delay

----------


## SKkin

laden

----------


## melvin

lanes . . .

----------


## SKkin

snail

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## stuie

Slime

----------


## melvin

limps . . .

----------


## fred flintstone

spill

----------


## SKkin

lisps

----------


## thaiduncan

Wisps

----------


## fred flintstone

swipe

----------


## thaiduncan

Swine

----------


## SKkin

wipes

----------


## stfranalum

pipes

----------


## melvin

popes . . .

----------


## stuie

Opens

----------


## fred flintstone

slope


Hi franny

----------


## SKkin

loped

----------


## fred flintstone

moped

----------


## SKkin

demon

----------


## thaiduncan

Money

----------


## SKkin

lemon

----------


## thaiduncan

Moles

----------


## SKkin

soles

----------


## thaiduncan

Lobes

----------


## bobo746

sober

----------


## thaiduncan

Besom

----------


## stuie

Smote

----------


## thaiduncan

Smoke

----------


## melvin

comes . . .

----------


## thaiduncan

Scone

----------


## bobo746

stone

----------


## thaiduncan

Noted

----------


## bobo746

tones

----------


## thaiduncan

Stent

----------


## stuie

Tenet

----------


## thaiduncan

Teeny

----------


## melvin

teens

----------


## thaiduncan

Steep

----------


## bobo746

peeps

----------


## thaiduncan

Keeps

----------


## fred flintstone

sheep

----------


## bobo746

heaps

----------


## fred flintstone

shear

----------


## stuie

Spare

----------


## fred flintstone

spade

----------


## bobo746

space

----------


## fred flintstone

cheap

----------


## bobo746

peace

----------


## melvin

pecan

----------


## thaiduncan

Caper

----------


## melvin

cater

----------


## thaiduncan

Teach

----------


## stuie

Catch

----------


## fred flintstone

hatch

----------


## thaiduncan

Cheat

----------


## fred flintstone

chest

----------


## thaiduncan

Heist

----------


## cockneyboy187

Hoist

----------


## thaiduncan

Stoic

----------


## bobo746

toxic

----------


## thaiduncan

Topic

----------


## stuie

Point

----------


## thaiduncan

Joint

----------


## melvin

joins

----------


## fred flintstone

lions

----------


## stuie

Snail

----------


## thaiduncan

Sails

----------


## melvin

salts . . .

----------


## thaiduncan

Stale

----------


## fred flintstone

taste

----------


## thaiduncan

Stent

----------


## fred flintstone

tenet

----------


## Airportwo

Teeth

----------


## stuie

Tenth

----------


## fred flintstone

tents

----------


## melvin

stunt . . .

----------


## thaiduncan

Runts

----------


## cockneyboy187

Rungs

----------


## fred flintstone

stunk

----------


## thaiduncan

Tanks

----------


## SKkin

skank

----------


## stuie

Snack

----------


## fred flintstone

knack

----------


## bobo746

canak

----------


## stuie

Crank

----------


## Auroria

Drank

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## fred flintstone

caned

----------


## SKkin

caped

----------


## melvin

decal

----------


## fred flintstone

calve

----------


## melvin

valve . . .

----------


## SKkin

laved

----------


## stuie

Devil

----------


## fred flintstone

livid

----------


## Auroria

vivid

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## stuie

Valid

----------


## melvin

devil . . .

----------


## thaiduncan

Evils

----------


## fred flintstone

slime

----------


## thaiduncan

Meals

----------


## fred flintstone

shame

----------


## thaiduncan

Smash

----------


## fred flintstone

stash

----------


## thaiduncan

Heats

----------


## bobo746

teats

----------


## SKkin

steam

----------


## thaiduncan

Trams

----------


## fred flintstone

parts

----------


## Airportwo

Farts!

----------


## bobo746

darts

----------


## Auroria

warts

----------


## stuie

Swarm

----------


## fred flintstone

worms

----------


## thaiduncan

Rooms

----------


## Auroria

Booms

----------


## thaiduncan

Boost

----------


## Auroria

Boots

----------


## thaiduncan

Stool

----------


## Auroria

Tools.

----------


## thaiduncan

Stole

----------


## melvin

moles . . .

----------


## thaiduncan

Lobes

----------


## fred flintstone

blows

----------


## thaiduncan

Glows

----------


## stuie

Logos

----------


## melvin

Lagos (fooked place)

----------


## fred flintstone

legos

----------


## thaiduncan

Loser

----------


## fred flintstone

poser

----------


## thaiduncan

Roses

----------


## melvin

doses

----------


## thaiduncan

Shoes

----------


## Airportwo

Moses

----------


## thaiduncan

Mopes

----------


## stuie

Smoke

----------


## fred flintstone

smote

----------


## thaiduncan

Temps

----------


## cockneyboy187

sperm

----------


## fred flintstone

spent

----------


## thaiduncan

Penis

----------


## fred flintstone

spite

----------


## thaiduncan

Tepid

----------


## stuie

Pride

----------


## thaiduncan

Drive

----------


## fred flintstone

viper

----------


## melvin

diver

----------


## thaiduncan

Fiver

----------


## stuie

River

----------


## thaiduncan

Liver

----------


## fred flintstone

giver

----------


## thaiduncan

Given

----------


## SKkin

vegan

----------


## fred flintstone

knave

----------


## stuie

Naive

----------


## melvin

Riva (very very beautiful, look it up on www)

----------


## fred flintstone

^Riva miight be a beutiful place but it only has 4 letter..... :tieme: 

avian

----------


## SKkin

viand

----------


## fred flintstone

davit

----------


## stuie

Vital

----------


## melvin

viral                                   (Riva is a boat, not place, still only 4 though)

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## fred flintstone

april

----------


## melvin

peril

----------


## stuie

Leper

----------


## thaiduncan

Preen

----------


## melvin

prone

----------


## thaiduncan

Loner

----------


## melvin

toner

----------


## thaiduncan

Retro

----------


## melvin

other

----------


## thaiduncan

Throw

----------


## melvin

wrath

----------


## thaiduncan

Watch

----------


## stuie

Chant

----------


## melvin

haunt

----------


## fred flintstone

thank

----------


## thaiduncan

Think

----------


## melvin

skint

----------


## thaiduncan

Kilns

----------


## melvin

loins

----------


## fred flintstone

snail

----------


## thaiduncan

Lions

----------


## SKkin

noisy

----------


## thaiduncan

Coins

----------


## stuie

Since

----------


## fred flintstone

scene

----------


## thaiduncan

Scent

----------


## SKkin

tents

----------


## thaiduncan

Tints

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## thaiduncan

Taunt

----------


## melvin

aunts

----------


## thaiduncan

Sauna

----------


## fred flintstone

fauna

----------


## thaiduncan

Fanta

----------


## SKkin

fatal

----------


## thaiduncan

Natal

----------


## stuie

Talon

----------


## Airportwo

Bloat

----------


## melvin

boats

----------


## thaiduncan

Stoat

----------


## SKkin

state

----------


## thaiduncan

Tarts

----------


## melvin

tarot

----------


## thaiduncan

Rotas

----------


## stuie

Store

----------


## fred flintstone

stare

----------


## thaiduncan

Areas

----------


## melvin

scare

----------


## thaiduncan

Reams

----------


## melvin

dream

----------


## thaiduncan

Padre

----------


## cockneyboy187

Adore

----------


## thaiduncan

Rodeo

----------


## melvin

drone

----------


## stuie

Under

----------


## Airportwo

Crude

----------


## thaiduncan

Decry

----------


## melvin

mercy

----------


## thaiduncan

Crime

----------


## cockneyboy187

Grime

----------


## thaiduncan

Miser

----------


## stuie

Skier

----------


## thaiduncan

Resit

----------


## melvin

sites

----------


## thaiduncan

Tiles

----------


## Airportwo

Elvis

----------


## fred flintstone

loves

----------


## melvin

clove

----------


## thaiduncan

Clone

----------


## stuie

Uncle

----------


## thaiduncan

Clued

----------


## melvin

glued

----------


## thaiduncan

Elude

----------


## melvin

lured

----------


## thaiduncan

Lurex

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## melvin

cured

----------


## thaiduncan

Ruder

----------


## melvin

ruler

----------


## thaiduncan

Lures

----------


## happynz

slurp

----------


## thaiduncan

Purse

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## thaiduncan

Osier

----------


## stuie

Risen

----------


## thaiduncan

Sires

----------


## stuie

Siren

----------


## thaiduncan

Niter

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## thaiduncan

White

----------


## Stretchy

While.

----------


## thaiduncan

Whale

----------


## SKkin

wheel

----------


## thaiduncan

Howel

----------


## SKkin

hovel

----------


## thaiduncan

Vowel

----------


## stuie

Lover

----------


## thaiduncan

Loner

----------


## melvin

boner

----------


## thaiduncan

Ebony

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## thaiduncan

Beany

----------


## stuie

Yearn

----------


## SKkin

yarns

----------


## melvin

snare

----------


## thaiduncan

Arena

----------


## melvin

crane

----------


## thaiduncan

Crank

----------


## stuie

Knack

----------


## thaiduncan

Knock

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## thaiduncan

Skank

----------


## stuie

Spank

----------


## thaiduncan

Plank

----------


## melvin

prank

----------


## cockneyboy187

Crank

----------


## thaiduncan

Narks

----------


## SKkin

shark

----------


## thaiduncan

Shirk

----------


## Airportwo

Smirk

----------


## melvin

trims

----------


## stuie

Strum

----------


## thaiduncan

Rumps

----------


## melvin

pumps

----------


## SKkin

mumps

----------


## thaiduncan

Spume

----------


## SKkin

plume

----------


## thaiduncan

Plums

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## melvin

pumas

----------


## thaiduncan

Psalm

----------


## stuie

Splay

----------


## thaiduncan

Palls

----------


## melvin

calls

----------


## ENT

balls..

----------


## thaiduncan

Bails

----------


## happynz

aisle

----------


## thaiduncan

Lease

----------


## Airportwo

Laser

----------


## ENT

Seals...

----------


## thaiduncan

Essay

----------


## stuie

Asset

----------


## melvin

beats

----------


## ENT

belts..

----------


## thaiduncan

Stale

----------


## ENT

stole,









 :Smile:

----------


## melvin

least

----------


## thaiduncan

Yeast

----------


## stuie

Aster

----------


## happynz

steer

----------


## thaiduncan

Reeks

----------


## ENT

leeks...

----------


## SKkin

skeet

----------


## thaiduncan

Keeps

----------


## stuie

Speak

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## thaiduncan

Pokey

----------


## ENT

pokes..

----------


## thaiduncan

Opens

----------


## melvin

snipe

----------


## stuie

Spite

----------


## thaiduncan

Tiers

----------


## SKkin

rests

----------


## thaiduncan

Terse

----------


## cockneyboy187

Verse

----------


## thaiduncan

Sieve

----------


## happynz

Veils

----------


## thaiduncan

Delis

----------


## ENT

dials..

----------


## melvin

slain

----------


## Airportwo

Slang

----------


## happynz

stain

----------


## stuie

Stink

----------


## ENT

slink..

----------


## thaiduncan

Blink

----------


## happynz

blank

----------


## thaiduncan

Bland

----------


## stuie

Banal

----------


## thaiduncan

Canal

----------


## ENT

Natal..

----------


## thaiduncan

Altar

----------


## ENT

alter..

----------


## thaiduncan

Tread

----------


## melvin

bread

----------


## ENT

broad..

----------


## melvin

roads

----------


## stuie

Adore

----------


## thaiduncan

Adorn

----------


## Airportwo

Zonda

----------


## thaiduncan

Gonad

----------


## ENT

gland...

----------


## Airportwo

Gonad

----------


## thaiduncan

Goads

----------


## melvin

toads

----------


## thaiduncan

Toast

----------


## ENT

Twats.

----------


## cockneyboy187

Start

----------


## ENT

tarty..

----------


## thaiduncan

Trait

----------


## ENT

trail...

----------


## stuie

Later

----------


## thaiduncan

Relay

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## ENT

extra...

----------


## thaiduncan

Trade

----------


## ENT

rates..

----------


## thaiduncan

Hater

----------


## ENT

later..

----------


## thaiduncan

Treat

----------


## ENT

teats..

----------


## thaiduncan

Start

----------


## melvin

astral

----------


## cockneyboy187

Smart


previous post was 6 letters

----------


## melvin

> Smart
> 
> 
> previous post was 6 letters


takes some extra to get to the stars



MARKS

----------


## ENT

larks..

----------


## thaiduncan

Solar

----------


## Airportwo

Liars

----------


## ENT

riles..

----------


## thaiduncan

Rides

----------


## melvin

ideas

----------


## thaiduncan

Abide

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## thaiduncan

Sider

----------


## ENT

Cider..

----------


## thaiduncan

Diced

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## thaiduncan

Media

----------


## melvin

maids

----------


## thaiduncan

Dames

----------


## ENT

domes...

----------


## thaiduncan

Modem

----------


## ENT

domes..

----------


## thaiduncan

Homes

----------


## ENT

tomes..

----------


## thaiduncan

Steam

----------


## ENT

stems..

----------


## thaiduncan

Messy

----------


## ENT

mossy..

----------


## thaiduncan

Bossy

----------


## ENT

sloby..

----------


## thaiduncan

Lobes

----------


## melvin

bales

----------


## thaiduncan

Least

----------


## ENT

steel..

----------


## thaiduncan

Teens

----------


## ENT

tones..

----------


## thaiduncan

Stony

----------


## Airportwo

Knots

----------


## thaiduncan

stoke

----------


## happynz

Stock

----------


## thaiduncan

Stoic

----------


## happynz

scoot

----------


## thaiduncan

Costs

----------


## melvin

stock

----------


## cockneyboy187

Stork

----------


## happynz

Strop

----------


## thaiduncan

Posts

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## thaiduncan

Spots

----------


## happynz

shops

----------


## thaiduncan

Hoops

----------


## happynz

spool

----------


## thaiduncan

Spook

----------


## happynz

spork

----------


## stuie

Spark

----------


## thaiduncan

Spear

----------


## happynz

stare

----------


## melvin

roast

----------


## stuie

Stoat

----------


## thaiduncan

Toads

----------


## happynz

dates

----------


## thaiduncan

Steak

----------


## SKkin

steal

----------


## thaiduncan

Stalk

----------


## happynz

Tasks

----------


## SKkin

skate

----------


## thaiduncan

Spate

----------


## stuie

Stake

----------


## melvin

stoke

----------


## thaiduncan

Ethos

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## thaiduncan

Lathe

----------


## melvin

heats

----------


## thaiduncan

Steam

----------


## melvin

stear

----------


## thaiduncan

Reaps

----------


## melvin

ropes

----------


## thaiduncan

Probe

----------


## stuie

Broke

----------


## thaiduncan

Poker

----------


## Airportwo

Porky

----------


## thaiduncan

Ropey

----------


## happynz

preys

----------


## thaiduncan

Press

----------


## SKkin

strep

----------


## thaiduncan

Traps

----------


## happynz

pacts

----------


## stuie

Stack

----------


## thaiduncan

Stuck

----------


## happynz

shuck

----------


## SKkin

husks

----------


## thaiduncan

Rusks

----------


## SKkin

sucks

----------


## thaiduncan

Socks

----------


## cockneyboy187

Locks

----------


## thaiduncan

Scold

----------


## SKkin

docks

----------


## thaiduncan

Codes

----------


## SKkin

decor

----------


## snakeeyes

*Codes
*

----------


## thaiduncan

Dotes

----------


## stuie

Stood

----------


## thaiduncan

Stool

----------


## stuie

Lotus

----------


## thaiduncan

Ousts

----------


## cockneyboy187

Lusts

----------


## thaiduncan

Slush

----------


## stuie

Souls

----------


## thaiduncan

Louts

----------


## cockneyboy187

Touts

----------


## thaiduncan

Spout

----------


## stuie

Punts

----------


## thaiduncan

Units

----------


## happynz

stuns

----------


## thaiduncan

Tunas

----------


## stuie

Snout

----------


## thaiduncan

Bonus

----------


## happynz

Snobs

----------


## thaiduncan

Bossy

----------


## SKkin

Bissy

----------


## thaiduncan

Basis

----------


## stuie

Basin

----------


## thaiduncan

Basic

----------


## cockneyboy187

Basil

----------


## thaiduncan

Snail

----------


## SKkin

anise

----------


## thaiduncan

Sedan

----------


## melvin

sands

----------


## stuie

Stand

----------


## thaiduncan

Dates

----------


## melvin

dated

----------


## thaiduncan

Teddy

----------


## happynz

Doted

----------


## thaiduncan

Doped

----------


## Airportwo

Diode

----------


## happynz

oiled

----------


## thaiduncan

Idler

----------


## melvin

relic

----------


## thaiduncan

Crime

----------


## cockneyboy187

Grime

----------


## thaiduncan

Merit

----------


## happynz

Smite

----------


## thaiduncan

Stems

----------


## stuie

Steam

----------


## thaiduncan

Meaty

----------


## happynz

mates

----------


## thaiduncan

Atoms

----------


## melvin

masts

----------


## thaiduncan

Asset

----------


## stuie

Stare

----------


## thaiduncan

Reams

----------


## cockneyboy187

Beams

----------


## thaiduncan

Besom

----------


## happynz

Bosom

----------


## thaiduncan

Moose

----------


## stuie

Smote

----------


## thaiduncan

Moots

----------


## Airportwo

Toots

----------


## cockneyboy187

Storm

----------


## thaiduncan

Torso

----------


## melvin

roast

----------


## cockneyboy187

Toast

----------


## stuie

State

----------


## happynz

tales

----------


## melvin

salts

----------


## happynz

glass

----------


## Airportwo

Flags

----------


## thaiduncan

Flogs

----------


## stuie

Gloss

----------


## melvin

slots . . .

----------


## happynz

Tolls

----------


## Airportwo

Troll

----------


## melvin

atoll

----------


## stuie

Total

----------


## SKkin

talon

----------


## thaiduncan

Alone

----------


## SKkin

loner

----------


## thaiduncan

Elong

----------


## melvin

longs

----------


## cockneyboy187

Tongs

----------


## happynz

Knots

----------


## SKkin

tokes

----------


## Troy

token

----------


## SKkin

notes

----------


## Troy

store

----------


## stuie

Crest

----------


## melvin

terns

----------


## Airportwo

Entry

----------


## cockneyboy187

Enter

----------


## melvin

rents

----------


## stuie

Trend

----------


## thaiduncan

Nerds

----------


## brettandlek

Dress

----------


## thaiduncan

Cress

----------


## stuie

Scree

----------


## thaiduncan

Acres

----------


## melvin

crash

----------


## SKkin

shark

----------


## thaiduncan

Spark

----------


## melvin

craps

----------


## thaiduncan

Prats

----------


## melvin

tarts

----------


## SKkin

stray

----------


## thaiduncan

Party

----------


## SKkin

traps

----------


## thaiduncan

Strip

----------


## melvin

parts

----------


## thaiduncan

Pasta

----------


## stuie

Strap

----------


## thaiduncan

Tears

----------


## SKkin

steam

----------


## thaiduncan

Meals

----------


## melvin

slams

----------


## thaiduncan

Lambs

----------


## melvin

malts

----------


## thaiduncan

Stall

----------


## melvin

tolls

----------


## thaiduncan

Atoll

----------


## melvin

troll

----------


## SKkin

trill

----------


## Digby Fantona

Trial

----------


## SKkin

Laird

----------


## Digby Fantona

Dairy

----------


## SKkin

raids

----------


## melvin

roads

----------


## stuie

Dross

----------


## thaiduncan

Sorts

----------


## melvin

torts

----------


## SKkin

storm

----------


## thaiduncan

Story

----------


## SKkin

torts

----------


## melvin

start

----------


## cockneyboy187

Smart

----------


## melvin

scram

----------


## stuie

Smack

----------


## melvin

snack

----------


## thaiduncan

Clans

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## thaiduncan

Shack

----------


## SKkin

chavs

----------


## thaiduncan

Shave

----------


## melvin

slave

----------


## thaiduncan

Valet

----------


## stuie

Leave

----------


## thaiduncan

Lease

----------


## melvin

seals

----------


## thaiduncan

Easel

----------


## Airportwo

False

----------


## melvin

lease

----------


## SKkin

laser

----------


## melvin

loser

----------


## SKkin

soles

----------


## thaiduncan

Slope

----------


## Stretchy

Spoil.

----------


## thaiduncan

Boils

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## thaiduncan

Slobs

----------


## melvin

slots

----------


## thaiduncan

Shots

----------


## stuie

Those

----------


## thaiduncan

These

----------


## stuie

Ether

----------


## thaiduncan

Theme

----------


## melvin

there

----------


## cockneyboy187

Their

----------


## melvin

heirs

----------


## stuie

Shear

----------


## thaiduncan

Smear

----------


## melvin

smart

----------


## thaiduncan

Rates

----------


## cockneyboy187

Tazer

----------


## stuie

Zebra

----------


## melvin

brace

----------


## cockneyboy187

Trace

----------


## melvin

grace

----------


## stuie

Caged

----------


## melvin

decal

----------


## thaiduncan

Leads

----------


## melvin

seals

----------


## thaiduncan

Lasso

----------


## melvin

solar

----------


## thaiduncan

Sonar

----------


## stuie

Snare

----------


## thaiduncan

Arena

----------


## melvin

nears

----------


## happynz

stare

----------


## stuie

Treat

----------


## melvin

tears

----------


## PeeCoffee

artsy (adj.)

----------


## SKkin

stays

----------


## Airportwo

Sassy

----------


## thaiduncan

Essay

----------


## stuie

Years

----------


## thaiduncan

Reams

----------


## cockneyboy187

Realm

----------


## melvin

alarm

----------


## thaiduncan

Molar

----------


## stuie

Roman

----------


## melvin

norms

----------


## thaiduncan

Worms

----------


## cockneyboy187

Morse

----------


## stuie

Osier

----------


## melvin

resin

----------


## thaiduncan

Nicer

----------


## stuie

Crime

----------


## thaiduncan

Chime

----------


## stuie

Mince

----------


## melvin

nicer

----------


## PeeCoffee

since

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## thaiduncan

Wince

----------


## melvin

since

----------


## cockneyboy187

Rinse

----------


## Aricius Merlinus

Norse

----------


## thaiduncan

Snort

----------


## stuie

Strop

----------


## Aricius Merlinus

Story

----------


## PeeCoffee

roast

----------


## Airportwo

Stork

----------


## thaiduncan

Roost

----------


## stuie

Store

----------


## melvin

stone

----------


## Aricius Merlinus

Stove

----------


## thaiduncan

Shove

----------


## stuie

Hover

----------


## Airportwo

Horse

----------


## Aricius Merlinus

Roves

----------


## thaiduncan

Voter

----------


## cockneyboy187

Loves

----------


## thaiduncan

Elves

----------


## stuie

Leave

----------


## thaiduncan

Eaves

----------


## melvin

saved

----------


## thaiduncan

Dames

----------


## stuie

Dream

----------


## thaiduncan

Realm

----------


## cockneyboy187

Cream

----------


## Aricius Merlinus

Mares

----------


## thaiduncan

Rates

----------


## Aricius Merlinus

Stair

----------


## thaiduncan

Raise

----------


## happynz

parse

----------


## thaiduncan

Repay

----------


## stuie

Spare

----------


## thaiduncan

Hares

----------


## cockneyboy187

Heart

----------


## thaiduncan

Threw

----------


## stuie

Worth

----------


## Airportwo

Froth

----------


## thaiduncan

Frost

----------


## broach clasp

fixed

----------


## Aricius Merlinus

First

_NB: Following thaiduncan's entry, as broach clasp's entry does not follow the rules._

----------


## thaiduncan

Stiff

----------


## melvin

fists


(didn't bother to look at prev. page)

----------


## Aricius Merlinus

Fasts

----------


## stuie

Asset

----------


## Airportwo

Asses

----------


## thaiduncan

Essay

----------


## Aricius Merlinus

Seats

----------


## thaiduncan

Teats

----------


## cockneyboy187

Treat

----------


## Aricius Merlinus

Tract

----------


## thaiduncan

React

----------


## stuie

Actor

----------


## thaiduncan

Croft

----------


## stuie

Frock

----------


## cockneyboy187

Flock

----------


## Aricius Merlinus

Clock

----------


## thaiduncan

Click

----------


## melvin

licks

----------


## thaiduncan

Flips

----------


## stuie

Spilt

----------


## melvin

spoil

----------


## thaiduncan

Spool

----------


## stuie

Loose

----------


## thaiduncan

Loser

----------


## Airportwo

Solar

----------


## happynz

molar

----------


## stuie

roman

----------


## thaiduncan

Nomad

----------


## happynz

damns

----------


## thaiduncan

Moans

----------


## stuie

Among

----------


## thaiduncan

Along

----------


## stuie

Gland

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## thaiduncan

Gleam

----------


## happynz

algae

----------


## stuie

Large

----------


## thaiduncan

Grail

----------


## happynz

trail

----------


## Airportwo

Latin

----------


## Aricius Merlinus

Satin

----------


## cockneyboy187

Train

----------


## Aricius Merlinus

Brain

----------


## stuie

Rabid

----------


## thaiduncan

Bride

----------


## melvin

rider

----------


## cockneyboy187

eider

----------


## happynz

Tired

----------


## thaiduncan

Tiled

----------


## stuie

Ideal

----------


## melvin

deals

----------


## Airportwo

Arsed

----------


## thaiduncan

Sated

----------


## melvin

tamed

----------


## cockneyboy187

Named

----------


## stuie

Demon

----------


## melvin

money

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## thaiduncan

Boney

----------


## melvin

coney (island)

----------


## thaiduncan

Nonce

----------


## cockneyboy187

canoe

----------


## stuie

Anode

----------


## melvin

gonad

----------


## thaiduncan

Grand

----------


## stuie

Drain

----------


## thaiduncan

Rabid

----------


## melvin

abide

----------


## thaiduncan

Bride

----------


## melvin

brine

----------


## thaiduncan

Brain

----------


## melvin

brand

----------


## thaiduncan

Randy

----------


## stuie

Diary

----------


## thaiduncan

Yards

----------


## stuie

Ready

----------


## thaiduncan

Beady

----------


## stuie

Abide

----------


## melvin

bidet

----------


## Airportwo

Deity

----------


## thaiduncan

Yetis

----------


## Cara

Yetie

----------


## cockneyboy187

retie

----------


## stuie

Tried

----------


## Airportwo

Weird?

----------


## thaiduncan

Wirey

----------


## melvin

wires

----------


## thaiduncan

Resin

----------


## melvin

nicer

----------


## stuie

Price

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## thaiduncan

Crick

----------


## melvin

click

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## melvin

slice

----------


## thaiduncan

Slime

----------


## melvin

mines

----------


## thaiduncan

Shine

----------


## stuie

Sinew

----------


## thaiduncan

Wiser

----------


## melvin

sewer

----------


## thaiduncan

Where ?

----------


## Stretchy

There.

----------


## Airportwo

Earth?

----------


## stuie

Tread

----------


## melvin

heard

----------


## Airportwo

Darth

----------


## thaiduncan

Hated

----------


## Airportwo

Cheat

----------


## melvin

heats

----------


## thaiduncan

Share

----------


## melvin

scare

----------


## thaiduncan

Recap

----------


## Digby Fantona

spear

----------


## stuie

Aster

----------


## melvin

stair

----------


## thaiduncan

Satin

----------


## melvin

nasty

----------


## thaiduncan

Yeast

----------


## melvin

yetis

----------


## Airportwo

Stein

----------


## melvin

stone

----------


## Airportwo

Bones

----------


## melvin

snobs

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## stuie

Snout

----------


## Airportwo

Knots

----------


## thaiduncan

Towns

----------


## melvin

worst

----------


## stuie

Straw

----------


## Airportwo

Swear!

----------


## melvin

warts

----------


## Stretchy

Trawl.

----------


## Airportwo

waltz

----------


## thaiduncan

Walty

----------


## bobo746

salty

----------


## stuie

Slate

----------


## thaiduncan

Taste

----------


## melvin

tarts

----------


## thaiduncan

Ratty

----------


## bobo746

fatty

----------


## thaiduncan

Taffy

----------


## Airportwo

Fifty

----------


## melvin

nifty

----------


## thaiduncan

Nitty

----------


## stuie

Stint

----------


## Airportwo

Pints

----------


## melvin

stink

----------


## thaiduncan

Think

----------


## melvin

night

----------


## thaiduncan

Fight

----------


## Airportwo

Light

----------


## stuie

Glint

----------


## Stretchy

Flint.

----------


## stuie

Final

----------


## bobo746

nails

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## bobo746

aisle

----------


## Airportwo

Alice.

----------


## stuie

Claim

----------


## bobo746

climb

----------


## oxxo

blimp

----------


## thaiduncan

Plumb

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## stuie

Spume

----------


## oxxo

pumas

----------


## Airportwo

Pumps

----------


## bobo746

humps

----------


## Airportwo

Jumps

----------


## bobo746



----------


## oxxo

pimps

----------


## stuie

Skimp

----------


## Airportwo

Pimps

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## bobo746

perps

----------


## stuie

Spare

----------


## oxxo

repay

----------


## bobo746

reply

----------


## stuie

Pearl

----------


## Airportwo

Pedal

----------


## oxxo

ladle

----------


## stuie

Plead

----------


## Airportwo

Pleat

----------


## oxxo

table

----------


## stuie

Plate

----------


## oxxo

elate

----------


## Airportwo

Latex

----------


## oxxo

exact

----------


## stuie

Teach

----------


## Airportwo

Beach

----------


## Thai Dhupp

Reach

----------


## thaiduncan

React

----------


## SKkin

Crete

----------


## thaiduncan

Crepe

----------


## SKkin

peers

----------


## melvin

pears

----------


## SKkin

spale

----------


## bobo746

spade

----------


## melvin

padre

----------


## SKkin

grape

----------


## melvin

raped

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## stuie

Bared

----------


## melvin

brake

----------


## LarryGee

Baked

----------


## melvin

naked

----------


## Airportwo

Dalek

----------


## SKkin

ladle

----------


## stuie

Dealt

----------


## Mundi

Cleat

----------


## LarryGee

later

----------


## Mundi

Trial

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## melvin

braid

----------


## stuie

drain

----------


## melvin

> drain



grain

----------


## Wonton

rainy

----------


## melvin

yarns

----------


## Wonton

Armys

----------


## melvin

smear

----------


## Wonton

hears

----------


## stuie

Trash

----------


## Wonton

smart

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## Wonton

pasta

----------


## melvin

pants

----------


## Wonton

plant

----------


## SKkin

plate

----------


## melvin

later

----------


## Wonton

gater

----------


## stuie

Tread

----------


## SKkin

dream

----------


## Wonton

reams

----------


## melvin

smart

----------


## bobo746

tramp

----------


## Wonton

Trump

----------


## melvin

rumps

----------


## Wonton

pumps

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## Wonton

clump

----------


## happynz

clamp

----------


## Wonton

clams

----------


## happynz

small

----------


## Wonton

spall

----------


## SKkin

lapse

----------


## stuie

Paste

----------


## stfranalum

taste

----------


## happynz

steam

----------


## SKkin

tease

----------


## Wonton

easel

----------


## melvin

Basel, as in CH

----------


## Wonton

Wasel (UD)

----------


## melvin

walls

----------


## Wonton

wales

----------


## Airportwo

Laser

----------


## melvin

loser

----------


## Wonton

toser

----------


## happynz

poser

----------


## melvin

roses

----------


## Wonton

ropes

----------


## stuie

Sport

----------


## SKkin

trips

----------


## melvin

grips

----------


## Wonton

spire

----------


## melvin

pines

----------


## Wonton

vines

----------


## melvin

vanes

----------


## Wonton

panes

----------


## melvin

snaps

----------


## Wonton

napes

----------


## stuie

Spain

----------


## melvin

swain

----------


## Wonton

swans

----------


## bobo746

swank

----------


## Wonton

waken

----------


## bobo746

taken

----------


## melvin

token

----------


## Wonton

kenth

----------


## bobo746

tenth

----------


## Wonton

tents

----------


## melvin

dents

----------


## Wonton

stent

----------


## SKkin

nests

----------


## Wonton

pests

----------


## melvin

vests

----------


## Wonton

pests

----------


## stuie

Spent

----------


## melvin

tents (was just above)  ---> TAPES

----------


## happynz

steep

----------


## melvin

peeps

----------


## Wonton

jeeps

----------


## stuie

Speed

----------


## stuie

Dense

----------


## melvin

niese

----------


## Wonton

Neese

----------


## happynz

scene

----------


## Wonton

pence

----------


## melvin

hence

----------


## Wonton

cheek

----------


## happynz

check

----------


## Wonton

kechi

----------


## happynz

Chief

----------


## Wonton

fetch

----------


## stuie

Cheat

----------


## melvin

heats

----------


## Wonton

teats

----------


## happynz

start

----------


## Wonton

tarte

----------


## melvin

start

----------


## happynz

strap

----------


## melvin

parse   (again)

----------


## Wonton

bears

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## happynz



----------


## Wonton

pears

----------


## melvin

spars

----------


## happynz



----------


## melvin

slurs

----------


## Airportwo

Sulks!

----------


## melvin

sulky

----------


## Wonton

lusty

----------


## melvin

lusts

----------


## Airportwo

Slots

----------


## happynz

shots

----------


## melvin

hoots

----------


## justme2017

> hoots


shoot

----------


## melvin

(no new/changed letters)

stool

----------


## happynz

toots

----------


## Wonton

roots

----------


## melvin

sorts

----------


## bobo746

store

----------


## Stretchy

Roast.

----------


## Wonton

toast

----------


## stuie

State

----------


## melvin

start

----------


## Wonton

farts

----------


## melvin

frost

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## happynz



----------


## melvin

ports

----------


## Wonton

ropes

----------


## melvin

pours

----------


## Wonton

spout

----------


## melvin

plots

----------


## Wonton

tolls

----------


## Airportwo

Troll

----------


## melvin

atoll

----------


## Wonton

total

----------


## melvin

tonal

----------


## happynz



----------


## melvin

aunts

----------


## Wonton

punts

----------


## melvin

stuns

----------


## Wonton

turns

----------


## Airportwo

Nurse

----------


## Wonton

purse

----------


## happynz



----------


## Wonton

lerps

----------


## happynz



----------


## thaiduncan

Preen

----------


## melvin

enter

----------


## Airportwo

Ernie


& Eric  :Smile:

----------


## melvin

can't dance

----------


## bobo746

errie

----------


## Wonton

erred

----------


## bobo746

beret

----------


## Wonton

beets

----------


## melvin

bites

----------


## Wonton

tires

----------


## Airportwo

First

----------


## melvin

rites

----------


## Wonton

stere

----------


## melvin

stare

----------


## Wonton

spare

----------


## bobo746

erase

----------


## happynz

taser

----------


## Wonton

Laser

----------


## Airportwo

Bears

----------


## Wonton

tears

----------


## happynz

mates

----------


## melvin

males

----------


## Wonton

lease

----------


## melvin

tease

----------


## bobo746

easel

----------


## Airportwo

Leave

----------


## stuie

Valet

----------


## Wonton

alert

----------


## happynz

trial

----------


## Stretchy

Train.

----------


## Wonton

rainy

----------


## happynz

naira

----------


## Wonton

Ranat

----------


## Airportwo

Carat

----------


## melvin

chart

----------


## happynz

shart

----------


## Wonton

heart

----------


## melvin

hears

----------


## Wonton

harem

----------


## melvin

mares

----------


## Wonton

pares

----------


## melvin

spark

----------


## happynz

spork

----------


## Wonton

porky

----------


## Airportwo

Poker

----------


## Wonton

coker

----------


## melvin

corks

----------


## happynz

cocks

----------


## thaiduncan

Socks

----------


## stuie

Costs

----------


## Airportwo

Spots

----------


## happynz

Scots

----------


## fred flintstone



----------


## melvin

salts

----------


## Wonton

slate

----------


## fred flintstone

table

----------


## Wonton

Fable

----------


## fred flintstone

lable

----------


## melvin

balls

----------


## fred flintstone

stall

----------


## Wonton

stale

----------


## fred flintstone

later

----------


## melvin

tales

----------


## happynz

style

----------


## Wonton

Yelta

----------


## melvin

delta

----------


## fred flintstone

later

----------


## Wonton

Water

----------


## fred flintstone

wader

----------


## happynz

swear

----------


## fred flintstone

sweat

----------


## Wonton

tweak

----------


## thaiduncan

Taker

----------


## Wonton

Faker

----------


## fred flintstone

baker

----------


## Airportwo

Zebra

----------


## stuie

Bread

----------


## fred flintstone

breed

----------


## melvin

deers

----------


## fred flintstone

steed

----------


## Wonton

deeds

----------


## fred flintstone

swede

----------


## Stretchy

Sweet.

----------


## fred flintstone

sheet.

----------


## Airportwo

Heels

----------


## fred flintstone

sleet

----------


## happynz

steer

----------


## fred flintstone

^gotta b photoshopped.


stare

----------


## Wonton

start

----------


## stuie

Trait

----------


## fred flintstone

krait

----------


## thaiduncan

Tapir

----------


## melvin

parts             (didna look at prev page)

----------


## bobo746

stars

----------


## fred flintstone

scars

----------


## bobo746

acres

----------


## Airportwo

Bares

----------


## fred flintstone

beers

----------


## happynz

beets

----------


## Wonton

teats

----------


## happynz

takes

----------


## fred flintstone

kites

----------


## Airportwo

Skirt

----------


## fred flintstone

trick

----------


## thaiduncan

Brick

----------


## Wonton

Prick

----------


## fred flintstone

price

----------


## thaiduncan

Prile

----------


## fred flintstone

pride

----------


## Wonton

Bride

----------


## melvin

rider

----------


## fred flintstone

drive

----------


## melvin

weird

----------


## fred flintstone

fired

----------


## thaiduncan

Rifle

----------


## happynz

flirt

----------


## fred flintstone

flint

----------


## Airportwo

Latin

----------


## fred flintstone

satin

----------


## happynz



----------


## fred flintstone

spawn

----------


## Airportwo

Spank!

----------


## fred flintstone

spark

----------


## melvin

craps

----------


## happynz



----------


## fred flintstone

brass

----------


## happynz

brats

----------


## bobo746

arabs

----------


## fred flintstone

crabs

----------


## melvin

> 


 where in Spain is that? some weird place in Barcelona or surroundings?

----------


## melvin

barbs

----------


## bobo746

carbs

----------


## happynz

scare

----------


## fred flintstone

scale

----------


## Stretchy

Laser

----------


## thaiduncan

Slave

----------


## Airportwo

Leaps

----------


## stuie

Spade

----------


## happynz

deals

----------


## Wonton

peals

----------


## bobo746

heals

----------


## fred flintstone

Slash

----------


## Airportwo

Clash

----------


## fred flintstone

flash

----------


## Airportwo

Flush

----------


## fred flintstone

slush

----------


## thaiduncan

Shuns

----------


## fred flintstone

shunt

----------


## stuie

Snout

----------


## melvin

snott

----------


## fred flintstone

Tonto

----------


## Airportwo

Tanto

----------


## fred flintstone

canto

----------


## happynz

coast

----------


## fred flintstone

toast

----------


## melvin

toads

----------


## fred flintstone

roads

----------


## melvin

darns

----------


## fred flintstone

yarns

----------


## Wonton

Barns

----------


## stuie

Snare

----------


## fred flintstone

Erase

----------


## melvin

> Erase





frase

----------


## fred flintstone

false

----------


## Wonton

Laser

----------


## fred flintstone

loser

----------


## Wonton

toser

----------


## fred flintstone

hoser

----------


## stuie

Chose

----------


## melvin

chase

----------


## fred flintstone

cased

----------


## melvin

based

----------


## fred flintstone

bused

----------


## melvin

suede

----------


## fred flintstone

duets

----------


## happynz

study

----------


## fred flintstone

suety

----------


## Stretchy

Yeast.

----------


## fred flintstone

stead

----------


## happynz



----------


## fred flintstone



----------


## Airportwo



----------


## happynz

shame

----------


## fred flintstone

Shane

----------


## happynz

:Smile: 

Sheen

----------


## fred flintstone



----------


## Airportwo



----------


## fred flintstone

twine

----------


## happynz



----------


## Airportwo



----------


## melvin

thine

----------


## happynz

ninth

----------


## fred flintstone

Thing

----------


## Airportwo

Thigh

----------


## melvin

hight

----------


## fred flintstone



----------


## melvin

thief

----------


## fred flintstone

feist

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## melvin

smile

----------


## fred flintstone

stile

----------


## melvin

lists

----------


## fred flintstone

still

----------


## melvin

skill

----------


## fred flintstone

kilts

----------


## Airportwo

Likes

----------


## melvin

silks

----------


## fred flintstone

slick

----------


## melvin

click

----------


## happynz



----------


## fred flintstone

licks

----------


## stuie

Slice

----------


## Airportwo

Alice

----------


## fred flintstone



----------


## melvin

liens

----------


## Airportwo

Fines

----------


## melvin

sfinx

----------


## fred flintstone

> sfinx






fixes

----------


## melvin

exits

----------


## fred flintstone

texas

----------


## bobo746

extra

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## fred flintstone

trail

----------


## melvin

rails

----------


## Wonton

fails

----------


## fred flintstone

flail

----------


## melvin

> extra



this is a follow up to Airporttwo's entry


FLAIR

(I never get to the place where I can make an entry)

----------


## fred flintstone

Lairs

----------


## Airportwo

Swirl

----------


## stuie

Wiser

----------


## fred flintstone



----------


## happynz

wield

----------


## fred flintstone

filed

----------


## Digby Fantona

slide

----------


## happynz

Dials

----------


## melvin

dales

----------


## stuie

Sedan

----------


## fred flintstone

dance

----------


## Airportwo

Clean

----------


## fred flintstone

cleat

----------


## Airportwo

Cheat

----------


## melvin

heats

----------


## fred flintstone

sheet

----------


## longway

Teeth

----------


## melvin

there

----------


## fred flintstone

These

----------


## melvin

theme

----------


## longway

ether

----------


## fred flintstone

heart

----------


## longway

shear

----------


## stuie

Trash

----------


## fred flintstone

short

----------


## longway

Those

----------


## happynz

hoser

----------


## Stretchy

Hoses.

----------


## melvin

hones

----------


## bobo746

bones

----------


## melvin

banes

----------


## thaiduncan

Sneak

----------


## jabir

knees

----------


## fred flintstone

snake

----------


## melvin

> snake


cakes

----------


## jabir

scate

----------


## fred flintstone

scale

----------


## jabir

scald

----------


## happynz

caldo (a kind of broth)

----------


## melvin

local

----------


## fred flintstone

allow

----------


## melvin

allot

----------


## happynz

Stall

----------


## fred flintstone

small

----------


## melvin

malts

----------


## fred flintstone

marts

----------


## jabir

steam

----------


## fred flintstone

meets

----------


## jabir

mites

----------


## bobo746

kites

----------


## fred flintstone

stick

----------


## happynz

knits

----------


## bobo746

knots

----------


## melvin

stink

----------


## fred flintstone

kinds

----------


## happynz

Skint

----------


## jabir

stank

----------


## fred flintstone

stunk

----------


## happynz

Knots

----------


## jabir

stone

----------


## fred flintstone

toned

----------


## happynz

dents

----------


## stuie

Spent

----------


## melvin

pints

----------


## happynz

Spine

----------


## fred flintstone

Spite

----------


## jabir

tires

----------


## fred flintstone

tiles

----------


## jabir

style

----------


## melvin

yeast

----------


## happynz

State

----------


## fred flintstone

slate

----------


## melvin

latex

----------


## fred flintstone

later

----------


## jabir

relax

----------


## happynz

Exlax

----------


## fred flintstone

axles

----------


## happynz

Texas

----------


## fred flintstone

exact

----------


## jabir

trace

----------


## melvin

track

----------


## fred flintstone

frack

----------


## melvin

crack

----------


## happynz

Craic

----------


## melvin

> Craic



chica  ,   (hmm, piece of Spain, they are good at craic though)

----------


## fred flintstone

Chiba

----------


## melvin

China

----------


## jabir

pinch

----------


## melvin

punch

----------


## fred flintstone

hunch

----------


## melvin

lunch

----------


## stuie

Uncle

----------


## fred flintstone

clean

----------


## melvin

cleat

----------


## Stretchy

Clear.

----------


## Cold Pizza

learn.....

----------


## fred flintstone

ankle

----------


## jabir

learn

----------


## fred flintstone

nears

----------


## melvin

> nears



bares

----------


## fred flintstone

races

----------


## jabir

trace

----------


## melvin

truce

----------


## stuie

Cured

----------


## fred flintstone

decor

----------


## melvin

cords

----------


## jabir

dross

----------


## fred flintstone

cross

----------


## jabir

crass

----------


## melvin

stars

----------


## fred flintstone

tears

----------


## melvin

store

----------


## jabir

roast

----------


## fred flintstone

Boast

----------


## melvin

boost

----------


## bobo746

roost

----------


## melvin

store

----------


## fred flintstone

steer

----------


## stuie

Erect

----------


## fred flintstone

elect

----------


## melvin

cleat (again, I have 15 altogether, + spares)

----------


## jabir

table

----------


## fred flintstone

sable

----------


## bobo746

bless

----------


## fred flintstone

bells

----------


## melvin

balls

----------


## fred flintstone

Bills

----------


## jabir

still

----------


## melvin

lists

----------


## fred flintstone

stilt

----------


## jabir

stile

----------


## melvin

style

----------


## fred flintstone

tiled

----------


## jabir

edits

----------


## fred flintstone

stead

----------


## happynz

Mates

----------


## bobo746

stems

----------


## happynz

Messy

----------


## melvin

semis

----------


## jabir

miser

----------


## fred flintstone

emits

----------


## bobo746

teams

----------


## fred flintstone

meets

----------


## jabir

seems

----------


## fred flintstone

seers

----------


## jabir

street

----------


## melvin

> street


6-six-6

seers   --->  sears

----------


## fred flintstone

Pears

----------


## melvin

carps

----------


## happynz

Crops

----------


## melvin

craps

----------


## fred flintstone

crabs

----------


## jabir

scars

----------


## happynz

Scram

----------


## melvin

March

----------


## fred flintstone

chart

----------


## melvin

charm

----------


## jabir

champ

----------


## fred flintstone

chomp

----------


## jabir

morph

----------


## happynz

Proms

----------


## stuie

Sprog

----------


## jabir

sprig

----------


## melvin

prism

----------


## fred flintstone

miser

----------


## stuie

Sired

----------


## jabir

dress

----------


## melvin

dross

----------


## fred flintstone

sword

----------


## bobo746

world

----------


## melvin

lords

----------


## fred flintstone

fords

----------


## jabir

dross

----------


## melvin

dress

----------


## fred flintstone

cress

----------


## stuie

Scree

----------


## melvin

creek

----------


## fred flintstone

creel

----------


## happynz

Clear

----------


## melvin

learn

----------


## fred flintstone

ankle

----------


## melvin

clean

----------


## jabir

angel

----------


## stuie

Lunge

----------


## fred flintstone

lungs

----------


## jabir

sling

----------


## melvin

lingo

----------


## fred flintstone



----------


## melvin

bongo

----------


## happynz

Congo

----------


## melvin

conga

----------


## jabir

gocha (app)

----------


## fred flintstone



----------


## jabir

chasm

----------


## happynz

macho

----------


## fred flintstone



----------


## jabir

chomp

----------


## melvin

chimp . . .

----------


## fred flintstone

chips

----------


## jabir

chops

----------


## stuie

Scope

----------


## melvin

scone

----------


## fred flintstone



----------


## melvin

necks

----------


## jabir

snack

----------


## fred flintstone

snake

----------


## jabir

ankle

----------


## melvin

angle

----------


## jabir

glaze

----------


## melvin

blaze

----------


## happynz

zebra

----------


## bobo746

zorba

----------


## jabir

borak

----------


## bobo746

korat

----------


## fred flintstone

karat

----------


## jabir

track

----------


## happynz

chart

----------


## fred flintstone

heart

----------


## jabir

heath

----------


## stuie

Earth

----------


## fred flintstone

reach

----------


## jabir

3....

----------


## Stretchy

Beach.

----------


## fred flintstone

cheat

----------


## jabir

chart

sorry, 20157 sneaked in before my '3'

----------


## bobo746

charm

----------


## happynz

marsh

----------


## fred flintstone

march

----------


## jabir

reach

----------


## Hotdog1206

Preach

----------


## melvin

arches

----------


## jabir

huh? - ok, shared

----------


## bobo746

scared

----------


## stuie

Supposed to be a 5 letter game. Going back to Jabir.
  Chase

----------


## jabir

why me i didn't change the rulez...

scare

----------


## happynz

carps

----------


## jabir

sharp

----------


## melvin

crash

----------


## jabir

shark

----------


## stuie

Shear

----------


## bnice2me

heard

----------


## jabir

dream

----------


## happynz

cream

----------


## bnice2me

crams

----------


## bobo746

trams

----------


## happynz

strap

----------


## jabir

roast

----------


## bobo746

aster

----------


## jabir

treat

----------


## stuie

Pater

----------


## happynz

traps

----------


## melvin

sport

----------


## bnice2me

spore

----------


## happynz



----------


## bobo746

snore

----------


## jabir

snare

----------


## bobo746

scare

----------


## jabir

craze

----------


## Cold Pizza

Cream........

----------


## bnice2me

reams

----------


## happynz

Maris

----------


## jabir

scram

----------


## happynz

marks

----------


## bnice2me

marsh

----------


## stuie

Share

----------


## jabir

shark

----------


## melvin

crash

----------


## jabir

trash

----------


## stuie

Heart

----------


## jabir

shear

----------


## bnice2me

reach

----------


## happynz

cheer

----------


## stuie

Erect

----------


## jabir

trace

----------


## bnice2me

races.

----------


## stuie

Screw

----------


## jabir

wreck

----------


## happynz

twerk

----------


## jabir

tweek

----------


## happynz

krewe

----------


## bnice2me

weeks

----------


## jabir

skews

----------


## stuie

Seeks.

----------


## jabir

skies

----------


## happynz

spies

----------


## Stretchy

Spire.

----------


## happynz



----------


## jabir

prise

----------


## stuie

Sprig

----------


## jabir

gripe

----------


## happynz

grope

----------


## jabir

purge

----------


## melvin

grape

----------


## jabir

grope

----------


## stuie

Prong

----------


## jabir

groan

----------


## Airportwo

Gabon

----------


## jabir

bongs

----------


## happynz

bonks

----------


## jabir

knibs

----------


## stuie

Skint

----------


## Airportwo

Knots

----------


## bobo746

knits

----------


## happynz

ticks

----------


## jabir

stink

----------


## Stretchy

Stank.

----------


## melvin

> Stank.


  stack

----------


## jabir

scant

----------


## stuie

Stain

----------


## jabir

nasty

----------


## happynz

stand

----------


## jabir

stain

----------


## melvin

slain

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## Mex

Sonar

----------


## jabir

snore

----------


## stuie

Stone

----------


## jabir

bones

----------


## Mex

boned

----------


## happynz

demon

----------


## Mex

lemon

----------


## jabir

money

----------


## bnice2me

honey.

----------


## Mex

boney

----------


## happynz

boner

----------


## Mex

loner

----------


## jabir

toner

----------


## Mex

toned

----------


## happynz

bento

----------


## Mex

boned

----------


## stuie

Drone

----------


## jabir

enron

----------


## Airportwo

Negro

----------


## happynz

grown

----------


## Mex

drown

----------


## jabir

frown

----------


## melvin

sworn

----------


## jabir

worms

----------


## happynz



----------


## Mex

harms

----------


## jabir

smear

----------


## melvin

smart

----------


## happynz

shart

----------


## Mex

short

----------


## stuie

Trash

----------


## Mex

brash

----------


## jabir

sharp

----------


## Mex

prays

----------


## Wonton

rapes

----------


## jabir

spore

----------


## stuie

Opera

----------


## jabir

prone

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## jabir

rinse

----------


## Airportwo

Nurse

----------


## jabir

surin

----------


## happynz

bruin

----------


## melvin

ruins

----------


## Airportwo

Rings

----------


## jabir

groin

----------


## stuie

Wrong

----------


## happynz

groan

----------


## jabir

anger

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## jabir

glaze

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## jabir

blade

----------


## raycarey

blare

----------


## jabir

realm

----------


## raycarey

dream

----------


## melvin

cream

----------


## jabir

bream

----------


## happynz

Bread

----------


## melvin

reads

----------


## jabir

dread

----------


## Airportwo

Arsed!

----------


## stuie

Dress

----------


## jabir

dross

----------


## uncle junior

Sword

----------


## Stretchy

Draws.

----------


## uncle junior

straw

----------


## Airportwo

Twats!

----------


## uncle junior

swath

----------


## happynz

watch

----------


## stuie

Chant

----------


## uncle junior

chart

----------


## happynz

track

----------


## uncle junior

truck

----------


## happynz

rucks

----------


## uncle junior



----------


## longway

corks  :Smile:

----------


## uncle junior

forks

----------


## jabir

forts

----------


## uncle junior



----------


## longway

strip

----------


## Airportwo

Pints

----------


## uncle junior

punts

----------


## longway

spunk

----------


## uncle junior

stunk

----------


## jabir

knits

----------


## uncle junior

tanks

----------


## jabir

stain

----------


## uncle junior

snail

----------


## longway

Lines

----------


## bobo746

lanes

----------


## uncle junior

seals

----------


## Airportwo

Slaps

----------


## jabir

lapse

----------


## uncle junior

panel

----------


## stuie

Plain

----------


## cockneyboy187

Plant

----------


## uncle junior

slant

----------


## jabir

talon

----------


## happynz

alone

----------


## uncle junior

along

----------


## jabir

glean

----------


## happynz

algae

----------


## uncle junior

Leana

----------


## jabir

ankle

----------


## uncle junior

lanky

----------


## jabir

manky

----------


## Airportwo

Yanks

----------


## happynz

shank

----------


## jabir

gnash

----------


## uncle junior



----------


## happynz

bongs

----------


## jabir

knobs

----------


## uncle junior

k nots

----------


## jabir

stone

----------


## happynz

scent

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## uncle junior

agent

----------


## jabir

great

----------


## uncle junior

greet

----------


## jabir

tiger

----------


## stuie

Tired

----------


## happynz

tribe

----------


## bobo746

bribe

----------


## jabir

bride

----------


## uncle junior

tried

----------


## happynz

dirty

----------


## jabir

diary

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## jabir

tardy

----------


## happynz

Draft

----------


## jabir

drift

----------


## uncle junior

grift

----------


## happynz

graft

----------


## jabir

great

----------


## melvin

Groat  (John O) hmmm

----------


## jabir

groan

----------


## uncle junior

angry

----------


## jabir

grain

----------


## happynz

Train

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## uncle junior

faint

----------


## jabir

feint

----------


## uncle junior



----------


## happynz

dined

----------


## uncle junior

diner

----------


## jabir

tired

----------


## Airportwo

deity

----------


## uncle junior

dicey

----------


## jabir

decoy

----------


## Grampa

decor............

----------


## happynz

crude

----------


## Grampa

cruel............

----------


## happynz

relic

----------


## stuie

Clear

----------


## jabir

cream

----------


## happynz

acres

----------


## jabir

crass

----------


## Airportwo

Crash

----------


## jabir

shark

----------


## happynz

shank

----------


## bobo746

spank

----------


## jabir

snack

----------


## happynz

slack...

----------


## uncle junior

stack

----------


## jabir

stick

----------


## Airportwo

Licks

----------


## jabir

clips

----------


## happynz

Spill

----------


## jabir

spoil

----------


## uncle junior

boils

----------


## Airportwo

Blobs

----------


## jabir

slobs

----------


## happynz

Snobs

----------


## jabir

bones

----------


## bobo746

scone

----------


## uncle junior

Bones

----------


## bobo746

^ two posts back.
 :Smile:

----------


## jabir

stone

----------


## uncle junior

knots

----------


## bobo746

notes

----------


## jabir

nodes

----------


## happynz

dunes

----------


## jabir

dines

----------


## uncle junior

sinew

----------


## happynz

whine

----------


## jabir

wince

----------


## melvin

winch

----------


## uncle junior

finch

----------


## happynz

*finca*

_1. propiedad inmueble en el campo

English

__1. Country estate
_

----------


## uncle junior

facil

----------


## melvin

faril

----------


## happynz

Farsi

----------


## jabir

scarf

----------


## uncle junior

scrap

----------


## jabir

space

----------


## Stretchy

Spice.

----------


## uncle junior

Spike

----------


## Stretchy

Pikey.

----------


## uncle junior

Mikey

----------


## jabir

yikes!

----------


## bobo746

skies

----------


## uncle junior



----------


## bobo746

bikes

----------


## Stretchy

Biker.

----------


## happynz



----------


## Stretchy

Bites.

----------


## uncle junior

Tiles

----------


## Stretchy

Style.

----------


## jabir

stylo

----------


## uncle junior

^stylo...really...you gotta definition for that one?


Story

----------


## jabir

store




> ^stylo...really...you gotta definition for that one?
> 
> 
> Story


Take it up with google: sty·lo (ˈstīlō/) _noun_ _informal,_ 
noun: *stylo*; plural noun: *stylo,* short for stylograph.

----------


## uncle junior

Stylograph? Now you're just making stuff up

----------


## jabir

As I said, take it up with google.

stare

----------


## uncle junior

Starr

----------


## jabir

stark

----------


## uncle junior

Krait

----------


## jabir

track

----------


## bobo746

crack

----------


## jabir

croak

----------


## bobo746

cloak

----------


## jabir

clock

----------


## uncle junior

chock

----------


## Stretchy

Cocks.

----------


## happynz

cooks

----------


## Stretchy

Corks.

----------


## happynz

score

----------


## jabir

smock

----------


## uncle junior

Smoke

----------


## jabir

stoke

----------


## uncle junior

stock

----------


## happynz

Stork

----------


## bobo746

store

----------


## jabir

storm

----------


## uncle junior



----------


## happynz

Strum

----------


## Stretchy

Rusty.

----------


## uncle junior

Busty

----------


## happynz

^ lusty

----------


## melvin

lusts

----------


## jabir

tusks

----------


## uncle junior

busks

----------


## happynz



----------


## jabir

nukes

----------


## happynz

knute

----------


## uncle junior

^Knute's looking like his puppy just died..........


Tuned

----------


## jabir

atune

----------


## uncle junior

neato

----------


## jabir

tonal

----------


## melvin

canto

----------


## uncle junior



----------


## bobo746



----------


## jabir

piano

----------


## uncle junior

nopal

----------


## happynz

plans

----------


## bobo746

plane

----------


## jabir

plain

----------


## uncle junior

slain

----------


## happynz

pains

----------


## jabir

paint

----------


## happynz

stain

----------


## bobo746

taint

----------


## jabir

tinto

----------


## uncle junior



----------


## jabir

tooty

----------


## bobo746

footy

----------


## uncle junior



----------


## jabir

moody

----------


## uncle junior

hoody

----------


## happynz



----------


## jabir

hoora

----------


## uncle junior

Harpo

----------


## happynz



----------


## jabir

phase

----------


## happynz

Pears

----------


## jabir

shear

----------


## uncle junior

heard

----------


## jabir

hoard

----------


## uncle junior

horde

----------


## jabir

hired

----------


## happynz

shire

----------


## uncle junior

shore

----------


## happynz

fresh

----------


## jabir

sheaf

----------


## uncle junior

heals

----------


## jabir

steal

----------


## uncle junior

elate

----------


## jabir

stale

----------


## happynz

salty

----------


## uncle junior

Flats

----------


## happynz

farts

----------


## jabir

scarf

----------


## uncle junior

carps

----------


## jabir

spark

----------


## uncle junior

spork

----------


## jabir

spook

----------


## happynz

loops

----------


## Stretchy

Spoon.

----------


## jabir

spook

----------


## uncle junior

Spoke

----------


## happynz

Seppo

----------


## jabir

slope

----------


## uncle junior

Lopez

----------


## jabir

elope

----------


## uncle junior

loped

----------


## jabir

piled

----------


## happynz

spied

----------


## jabir

prise

----------


## uncle junior

Pried

----------


## jabir

drier

----------


## uncle junior



----------


## happynz

pride

----------


## uncle junior



----------


## jabir

prick

----------


## happynz

trick

----------


## jabir

skirt

----------


## uncle junior

shirt

----------


## jabir

short

----------


## uncle junior

trash

----------


## bobo746



----------


## Airportwo



----------


## jabir

short

----------


## uncle junior

thorn

----------


## jabir

rhino

----------


## bobo746

rhine

----------


## happynz

diner

----------


## jabir

drain

----------


## uncle junior

brain

----------


## Crestofawave

brawn

----------


## happynz

Brown

----------


## uncle junior

Drown

----------


## Crestofawave

drawn

----------


## Crestofawave

drawl

----------


## uncle junior

Brawl

----------


## bobo746

brawn

----------


## jabir

brain

----------


## uncle junior

Drain

----------


## Crestofawave

grain

----------


## jabir

groin

----------


## uncle junior

Boing

----------


## Crestofawave

brìng

----------


## jabir

grind

----------


## uncle junior

Drink

----------


## Crestofawave

dinky

----------


## happynz

pinky

----------


## Crestofawave

kinky

----------


## uncle junior



----------


## happynz

skint

----------


## Crestofawave

skirt

----------


## uncle junior

Trike

----------


## jabir

tripe

----------


## Crestofawave

trite

----------


## jabir

treat

----------


## Crestofawave

orate

----------


## uncle junior

crate

----------


## jabir

track

----------


## Crestofawave

creak

----------


## uncle junior

creek

----------


## Crestofawave

reeks

----------


## jabir

skeet

----------


## happynz

sheet

----------


## Crestofawave

hates

----------


## uncle junior

Shale

----------


## jabir

lathe

----------


## Crestofawave

leach

----------


## jabir

latch

----------


## uncle junior

Match

----------


## Crestofawave

charm

----------


## happynz

cramp

----------


## Crestofawave

march

----------


## jabir

reach

----------


## Crestofawave

aches

----------


## uncle junior

Chess

----------


## Crestofawave

chase

----------


## happynz

beach

----------


## Crestofawave

cheap

----------


## uncle junior

Aches

----------


## Crestofawave

aches has already been done, I am going from _cheap_ to_ 
shape

_

----------


## jabir

share

----------


## uncle junior

shape

----------


## bowie

parse

----------


## uncle junior

space

----------


## Crestofawave

peace

----------


## jabir

peach

----------


## uncle junior

aches

----------


## Crestofawave

peach to champ

----------


## bowie

Parch

----------


## Crestofawave

porch

----------


## bowie

Roach

----------


## Crestofawave

chore

----------


## bowie



----------


## jabir

chase

----------


## Crestofawave

I give up- we had _reach_ and _chase_ just yesterday-5 letters is not enough! Time to start a new thread with  7 letters

----------


## uncle junior

chars

----------


## happynz

chers

----------


## bobo746



----------


## jabir

leech

----------


## uncle junior

cheek

----------


## happynz

creek

----------


## jabir

creed

----------


## uncle junior

Crees

----------


## jabir

scare

----------


## uncle junior

cores

----------


## jabir

prose

----------


## uncle junior

Spree

----------


## bowie



----------


## happynz

steep

----------


## bowie

Tepee

----------


## bobo746

epees

----------


## uncle junior

Peers

----------


## Airportwo

Perve

----------


## bobo746

nerve

----------


## uncle junior



----------


## happynz

serve

----------


## melvin

verve

----------


## jabir

revel

----------


## uncle junior

Bevel

----------


## jabir

lever

----------


## bowie



----------


## bobo746

:Sorry1:

----------


## uncle junior

Bleed

----------


## jabir

blade

----------


## uncle junior

glade

----------


## happynz

regal

----------


## uncle junior

Raged

----------


## bowie



----------


## jabir

reeds

----------


## uncle junior

Steer

----------


## happynz

tears

----------


## jabir

strap

----------


## happynz

parse

----------


## uncle junior

Purse

----------


## jabir

spore

----------


## bowie

Spire

----------


## jabir

spear

----------


## uncle junior

Pearl

----------


## jabir

lapse

----------


## uncle junior

spell

----------


## jabir

spill

----------


## happynz

still

----------


## uncle junior

Swill

----------


## jabir

swell

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## uncle junior

Hello

----------


## bowie

Bello

----------


## jabir

cello

----------


## uncle junior



----------


## bowie



----------


## uncle junior

Holly

----------


## bowie



----------


## happynz

solly

----------


## uncle junior

Lolly

----------


## happynz

dolly

----------


## Maanaam

Could do folly, but would miss the chance to proceed further, thus;
Dolls.

----------


## uncle junior

Dills

----------


## happynz

spill

----------


## jabir

split

----------


## bowie

Pilot

----------


## uncle junior

Topic

----------


## jabir

copts

----------


## uncle junior

Spock

----------


## happynz



----------


## Airportwo



----------


## uncle junior



----------


## jabir

shoot

----------


## Airportwo

Photo

----------


## uncle junior

Hoops

----------


## jabir

photo

----------


## bobo746

hoots

----------


## Airportwo

Ghost!

----------


## jabir

those

----------


## uncle junior

chose

----------


## jabir

shock

----------


## bowie

Locks

----------


## uncle junior

Stock

----------


## jabir

stork

----------


## happynz

Karst

----------


## bobo746

tsars

----------


## jabir

tress

----------


## uncle junior

Dress

----------


## happynz

shred

----------


## jabir

daesh

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## uncle junior

Thane

----------


## jabir

hated

----------


## Airportwo

Cheat

----------


## happynz

heart

----------


## bobo746

treat

----------


## jabir

tarts

----------


## uncle junior

Parts

----------


## jabir

strop

----------


## Airportwo

Typos

----------


## jabir

sport

----------


## happynz

short

----------


## uncle junior

Thorn

----------


## bowie

Shorn

----------


## happynz

Scorn

----------


## uncle junior

Scone

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## jabir

scone

----------


## uncle junior

Bones

----------


## jabir

nodes

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## jabir

Danes

----------


## Airportwo

Dance

----------


## bowie



----------


## jabir



----------


## bowie



----------


## jabir

Diana

----------


## uncle junior

India

----------


## bowie



----------


## melvin

rains

----------


## Wonton

nunty

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## happynz

cunth...

thorry, I loth my two front teeth.

----------


## uncle junior

Hunch

----------


## Airportwo

Punch!

----------


## happynz

lunch

----------


## jabir

clunk

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## jabir

mucky

----------


## uncle junior

yucky

----------


## jabir

sucky

----------


## melvin

sucks

----------


## bowie

Ducks

----------


## happynz

rucks

----------


## uncle junior

truck

----------


## happynz

trunk

----------


## bobo746

kraut

----------


## jabir

Taure

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## uncle junior

Mater

----------


## happynz

teams

----------


## uncle junior

Meets

----------


## happynz



----------


## Stretchy

Misty.

----------


## jabir

moist

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## uncle junior

Smart

----------


## bowie

Aster

----------


## happynz



----------


## Airportwo



----------


## jabir

state

----------


## happynz

tears

----------


## jabir

irate

----------


## Airportwo

Train

----------


## happynz

Stain

----------


## jabir

taint

----------


## happynz



----------


## Airportwo

Satan!

----------


## happynz



----------


## jabir

stand

----------


## Airportwo

Santa

----------


## jabir

saint

----------


## bowie



----------


## happynz

stunt

----------


## uncle junior

Punts

----------


## happynz

spent

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## bowie

Pines

----------


## yortyiam

Pints.  :beer:

----------


## jabir

pants

----------


## uncle junior

Snape

----------


## happynz

penis

----------


## jabir

Spain

----------


## uncle junior

Stain

----------


## happynz

snail

----------


## uncle junior

inlaw

----------


## jabir

nails

----------


## Airportwo

??

----------


## happynz

slime

----------


## uncle junior

Miley

----------


## jabir

smile

----------


## uncle junior

moles

----------


## jabir

melon

----------


## happynz

alone

----------


## jabir

salon

----------


## bobo746

talon

----------


## jabir

bloat

----------


## Airportwo

Balut

----------


## jabir

blunt

----------


## bowie



----------


## happynz

tuber

----------


## jabir

tribe

----------


## happynz

bites

----------


## jabir

stile

----------


## Airportwo

Elvis

----------


## jabir

slave

----------


## Airportwo

False.

----------


## uncle junior

Flame

----------


## jabir

flare

----------


## Airportwo

Farce

----------


## jabir

crate

----------


## happynz

chart

----------


## Airportwo

Darth

----------


## jabir

tread

----------


## happynz

treed

----------


## jabir

defer

----------


## uncle junior

Steed

----------


## jabir

dates

----------


## Airportwo

Darts

----------


## jabir

trade

----------


## uncle junior

Grade

----------


## jabir

greed

----------


## melvin

green

----------


## bobo746

greek

----------


## jabir

reeks

----------


## bobo746

skeet

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## uncle junior

Peeks

----------


## happynz

speak

----------


## jabir

takes

----------


## uncle junior

Fakes

----------


## happynz

safes

----------


## jabir

asses

----------


## happynz

cases

----------


## jabir

cause

----------


## uncle junior

curse

----------


## Airportwo

Score

----------


## jabir

scare

----------


## happynz

carbs

----------


## bobo746

arabs

----------


## jabir

brats

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## jabir

least

----------


## uncle junior

Beast

----------


## jabir

bleat

----------


## Airportwo

Begat

----------


## happynz

great

----------


## jabir

tiger

----------


## uncle junior

Niger

----------


## jabir

grain

----------


## uncle junior

train

----------


## jabir

nadir

----------


## uncle junior

Nader

----------


## jabir

drain

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## uncle junior

Rainy

----------


## happynz

randy

 :cmn:

----------


## jabir

dylan

----------


## happynz

Bland

----------


## jabir

blind

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## happynz

brink

----------


## bobo746

drink

----------


## jabir

drunk

----------


## uncle junior

Trunk

----------


## jabir

runts

----------


## uncle junior

Bunts

----------


## jabir

units

----------


## happynz

sunni

----------


## bobo746

sunny

----------


## jabir

funny

----------


## Airportwo

Fanny!

----------


## jabir

Manny

----------


## happynz

Annoy

----------


## bobo746

yonne(french river)

----------


## jabir

nonce

----------


## uncle junior

Ponce

----------


## bobo746

bonce

----------


## jabir

bunce

----------


## happynz

uncle

----------


## jabir

clone

----------


## bobo746

clown

----------


## jabir

crown

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## jabir

groan

----------


## uncle junior

grain

----------


## Stretchy

Again.

----------


## uncle junior

aging

----------


## Stretchy

Going.

----------


## uncle junior

boing

----------


## jabir

bring

----------


## Stretchy

Brink.

----------


## jabir

brine

----------


## bobo746

urine

----------


## Airportwo

Nurse

----------


## uncle junior

Purse

----------


## jabir

prude

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## jabir

redox

----------


## uncle junior

Detox

----------


## Airportwo

Taxed

----------


## jabir

tamed

----------


## happynz

dream

----------


## uncle junior

Bream

----------


## Airportwo

Cream

----------


## jabir

march

----------


## uncle junior

Larch

----------


## happynz

Charm

----------


## bobo746

chasm

----------


## jabir

chase

----------


## bobo746

ashen

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## bobo746

shane

----------


## uncle junior

Thane

----------


## happynz



----------


## Airportwo



----------


## happynz

green

----------


## uncle junior

Greet

----------


## happynz

greek

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## jabir

creed

----------


## uncle junior

Breed

----------


## jabir

bride

----------


## happynz

fried

----------


## uncle junior

Tried

----------


## Airportwo

Deity

----------


## jabir

tired

----------


## happynz

weird

----------


## uncle junior

Drive

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## happynz

dried

----------


## Airportwo

Weird?

----------


## jabir

dread

----------


## uncle junior

Tread

----------


## jabir

death

----------


## happynz

heath

----------


## Airportwo

Earth

----------


## jabir

Thane

----------


## uncle junior

Thine

----------


## jabir

heist

----------


## happynz

sheet

----------


## jabir

those

----------


## Airportwo

SHOUT

----------


## jabir

shoot

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## uncle junior

Stoop

----------


## happynz

strop

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## jabir

group

----------


## happynz

grope

----------


## jabir

gripe

----------


## happynz

purge

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## uncle junior



----------


## jabir

serge

----------


## bobo746

merge

----------


## uncle junior

Germs

----------


## Airportwo

Miser

----------


## jabir

mitre

----------


## Airportwo

Mirth

----------


## bobo746

girth

----------


## happynz

third

----------


## jabir

tired

----------


## happynz

drive

----------


## jabir

video

----------


## happynz

Voids

----------


## jabir

solid

----------


## Airportwo

Dildo

----------


## jabir

doily

----------


## happynz

Oiled

----------


## Airportwo

Devil

----------


## jabir

livid

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## happynz

Elves

----------


## Stretchy

Slave.

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## jabir

swell

----------


## bobo746

smell

----------


## jabir

small

----------


## Airportwo

Psalm

----------


## jabir

slump

----------


## bobo746

plump

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## bobo746

mules

----------


## jabir

slime

----------


## bobo746

melts

----------


## uncle junior

Moles

----------


## happynz



----------


## jabir

smite

----------


## uncle junior

Miter

----------


## jabir

tripe

----------


## Airportwo

Epirb

----------


## bobo746

bride

----------


## uncle junior

Braid

----------


## Fudmucker

Raids

----------


## jabir

stair

----------


## happynz

Strap

----------


## jabir

parse

----------


## uncle junior

Sears

----------


## happynz

arsed

----------


## jabir

dress

----------


## uncle junior

Dross

----------


## happynz

sword

----------


## bobo746

lords

----------


## uncle junior

droll

----------


## bobo746

troll

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## bobo746

drill

----------


## jabir

trill

----------


## uncle junior

Lilts

----------


## jabir

stilt

----------


## happynz

tiles

----------


## uncle junior

Slate

----------


## Airportwo

Delta

----------


## jabir

stale

----------


## Airportwo

Beast

----------


## jabir

yeast

----------


## uncle junior

Stray

----------


## jabir

spray

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## jabir

sport

----------


## uncle junior

Traps

----------


## happynz



----------


## uncle junior

Split

----------


## jabir

spoil

----------


## Airportwo

Flips

----------


## uncle junior

Flops

----------


## Stretchy

Spool.

----------


## uncle junior

Spook

----------


## Stretchy

Cooks.

----------


## jabir

cocks

----------


## uncle junior

Crock

----------


## Stretchy

Crack.

----------


## Airportwo

Clark.

----------


## Stretchy

Racks.

----------


## uncle junior

Lacks

----------


## Stretchy

Slick.

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## uncle junior

Skull

----------


## Airportwo

Gulls

----------


## jabir

galls

----------


## uncle junior

gills

----------


## happynz

spill

----------


## jabir

spoil

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## jabir

slide

----------


## uncle junior

Slade

----------


## jabir

plead

----------


## Airportwo

Dalek

----------


## uncle junior

Ladle

----------


## bobo746

addle

----------


## jabir

dread

----------


## uncle junior

tread

----------


## Airportwo

??

----------


## jabir

tarot

----------


## uncle junior

Tract

----------


## Stretchy

Track.

----------


## jabir

trick

----------


## bobo746

brick

----------


## uncle junior

Crick

----------


## Airportwo

Prick

----------


## uncle junior

Chirp

----------


## jabir

perch

----------


## Stretchy

Peach.

----------


## uncle junior

Peace

----------


## Stretchy

Pacer.

----------


## jabir

craps

----------


## uncle junior

Crops

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## bobo746



----------


## yortyiam

brash

----------


## Thailandbound

sharp

----------


## uncle junior

Shark

----------


## jabir

Shrek

----------


## Thailandbound

shred.

----------


## jabir

shard

----------


## uncle junior

Yards

----------


## jabir

brays

----------


## uncle junior

Bards

----------


## jabir

board

----------


## uncle junior

bread

----------


## jabir

bride

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## uncle junior

Gored

----------


## Thailandbound

^Had to look that up.  :Smile: 

rogue

----------


## bobo746

gouge

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## jabir

globe

----------


## uncle junior

globs

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## jabir

gulfs

----------


## uncle junior

gulls

----------


## Airportwo

Skull

----------


## bobo746

skoll

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## uncle junior

Shale

----------


## Thailandbound

Shade

----------


## Airportwo

Shape

----------


## Thailandbound

sheep

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## jabir

sleep

----------


## Stretchy

Piles.

----------


## Thailandbound

leaps.

----------


## Grampa

Peels

----------


## Thailandbound

leers.

----------


## jabir

steel

----------


## Thailandbound

steal

----------


## uncle junior

later

----------


## jabir

treat

----------


## uncle junior

tread

----------


## pseudolus

Bread

----------


## bobo746

reads

----------


## pseudolus

Ready

----------


## Airportwo

Nerdy

----------


## pseudolus

Nervy

----------


## Thailandbound

every

----------


## Airportwo

Verse

----------


## happynz

terse

----------


## Thailandbound

tears

----------


## bobo746

bears

----------


## jabir

bleat

----------


## Thailandbound

beast.

----------


## happynz



----------


## bobo746

straw

----------


## jabir

waste

----------


## Thailandbound

water...

----------


## jabir

treat

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## jabir

relax

----------


## happynz

clear

----------


## jabir

alter

----------


## happynz

trial

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## uncle junior

Natal

----------


## jabir

altar

----------


## uncle junior

Alter

----------


## Stretchy

Slate.

----------


## jabir

tease

----------


## Airportwo

Gates

----------


## Thailandbound

mates..

----------


## jabir

mites

----------


## uncle junior

miter

----------


## Airportwo

Tiger

----------


## jabir

grate

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## uncle junior

Greed

----------


## jabir

grade

----------


## happynz

Raced

----------


## jabir

crave

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## bobo746

erase

----------


## Thailandbound

reeds...

----------


## jabir

dress

----------


## happynz

shred

----------


## jabir

shard

----------


## happynz

cards

----------


## uncle junior

Chard

----------


## Airportwo

Roach

----------


## jabir

chore

----------


## Thailandbound

reach..

----------


## happynz



----------


## uncle junior

Raish    

https://www.wm.edu/as/modernlanguage...hael_Raish.php

----------


## jabir

share

----------


## bobo746

shore

----------


## jabir

whore

----------


## bobo746

where

----------


## happynz

cheer

----------


## bobo746

reach

----------


## happynz

Chore

----------


## Thailandbound

> Raish


Names should not be allowed to be used.. just like in scrabble. 

^reach was already said by me not far above....


teach
 :ourrules:

----------


## Thailandbound

> Chore


We must have posted at the same time, happy. 



chort

----------


## happynz

Thor's

----------


## Thailandbound

^Name? Names shouldn't be allowed. 

thorn

----------


## uncle junior

^don't get bossy around here



Short.

----------


## Thailandbound

^ :bananaman: 

shore..

----------


## Airportwo

Whore!

----------


## happynz

whose?   :Wink:

----------


## Thailandbound

hoser  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## happynz

sheer

----------


## bobo746

cheer

----------


## jabir

retch

----------


## Thailandbound

chart...

----------


## uncle junior



----------


## Thailandbound

chest.....

----------


## uncle junior



----------


## happynz

Scrote

----------


## Airportwo

"Watch your six"^

----------


## happynz

Oops...


tuber

----------


## Airportwo

rebus

----------


## happynz

Burst

----------


## uncle junior



----------


## Thailandbound

straw...

----------


## uncle junior

waits

----------


## Thailandbound

warts..

----------


## Stretchy

Wants.

----------


## uncle junior

Twats

----------


## happynz

twits

----------


## Thailandbound

wist....

----------


## Airportwo

Twist?

Twats

----------


## happynz



----------


## Airportwo

Satan

----------


## jabir

stain

----------


## happynz

t'aint

----------


## uncle junior

Train

----------


## happynz

paint

----------


## jabir

Spain

----------


## uncle junior

Spans

----------


## jabir

snips

----------


## happynz

spits

----------


## uncle junior

Spilt

----------


## happynz

tiles

----------


## jabir

stale

----------


## bobo746

stole

----------


## jabir

least

----------


## happynz

seals

----------


## uncle junior



----------


## jabir

lease

----------


## Grampa

tease..............

----------


## Thailandbound

tears...

----------


## happynz

Rents

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## Thailandbound

trees....

----------


## jabir

store

----------


## happynz

Score

----------


## bobo746

corps

----------


## happynz

porks

----------


## jabir

spark

----------


## uncle junior

Speak

----------


## Thailandbound

pears

----------


## bobo746

rears

----------


## jabir

stare

----------


## uncle junior

stair

----------


## happynz

wrist

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## Thailandbound

traps...

----------


## jabir

strop

----------


## happynz

store

----------


## jabir

steer

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## Thailandbound

Great..

----------


## bobo746

grape

----------


## happynz

purge

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## happynz

crude

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## happynz

clues

----------


## Thailandbound

lucks

----------


## Airportwo

Skull

----------


## jabir

skill

----------


## happynz



----------


## Wonton

Spick

----------


## happynz



----------


## jabir

ships

----------


## Airportwo

Phish

----------


## Thailandbound

^shish...

----------


## happynz

ships

----------


## Thailandbound

pissy

----------


## uncle junior

Sissy

----------


## Thailandbound

^Names aren't allowed? lol

sassy...

----------


## Stretchy

Stays.

----------


## jabir

stray

----------


## uncle junior

yards

----------


## happynz

raids

----------


## jabir

drain

----------


## happynz

nards

----------


## Stretchy

Shard.

----------


## uncle junior

Shark

----------


## jabir

Shrek

----------


## Airportwo

Reeks

----------


## happynz

steer

----------


## Airportwo

Beers?

----------


## melvin

bears
 .

----------


## uncle junior

bared

----------


## bobo746

rabid

----------


## Airportwo

Radio

----------


## bobo746

droan

----------


## Thailandbound

roads

----------


## bobo746

toads

----------


## Wonton

Dates

----------


## uncle junior

Gates

----------


## Thailandbound

states..

----------


## Airportwo

^Check Six!

Tarts!

----------


## uncle junior

Smart

----------


## Wonton

Farts

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## uncle junior

Rasta

----------


## Wonton

Taser

----------


## uncle junior

Stray

----------


## Thailandbound

strap

----------


## bobo746

prays

----------


## uncle junior

Preys

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## happynz



----------


## Thailandbound

reaps

----------


## happynz

Stare

----------


## bobo746

stars

----------


## Wonton

Tarts  (A nubile young temptress who dresses teasingly and provocatively)

----------


## uncle junior

Marts

----------


## bobo746

darts

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## Thailandbound

rains

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## happynz

Gnats

----------


## uncle junior

Tanks

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## Thailandbound

cakes

----------


## happynz

skate

----------


## bobo746

kites

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## bobo746

kikes

----------


## uncle junior



----------


## Wonton

Seiko

----------


## happynz



----------


## uncle junior

spine

----------


## Airportwo

Noise

----------


## happynz

snore

----------


## jabir

snare

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## happynz



----------


## Airportwo

^

----------


## jabir

tiger

----------


## happynz

Trite

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## jabir

train

----------


## uncle junior

Faint

----------


## Airportwo



----------


## happynz



----------


## Airportwo



----------


## uncle junior

Short

----------


## bobo746

throw

----------


## happynz

Wrote

----------


## Wonton

Rotem

----------


## bobo746

totem

----------


## happynz

matte

----------


## Airportwo

Matey

----------


## happynz



----------


## Airportwo



----------


## happynz

sheet

----------


## Wonton

Sheep

----------


## uncle junior

Sleep

----------


## happynz

slope

----------


## Airportwo

Solve

----------


## uncle junior

Salvo

----------


## Stretchy

Voles

----------


## Wonton

Poles

----------


## bobo746

holes

----------


## uncle junior

Shale

----------


## happynz

shoal

----------


## bobo746

alcho

----------


## happynz

cholo

----------


## Wonton

Chook

----------


## bobo746

cooks

----------


## Wonton

Books

----------


## uncle junior

Snook

----------


## happynz

coon's

----------


## Stretchy

Scorn.

----------


## happynz

cross

----------


## uncle junior

crass

----------


## happynz



----------


## Wonton

Crane

----------


## uncle junior

Crank

----------


## happynz



----------


## bobo746

reach

----------


## happynz

Chore

----------


## jabir

shore

----------


## happynz

score

----------


## jabir

scare

----------


## happynz

caret

----------


## uncle junior

carat

----------


## jabir

crate

----------


## Wonton

Irate

----------


## bobo746

trade

----------


## Wonton

Triad

----------


## jabir

draft

----------


## happynz

craft

----------


## jabir

frack

----------


## Wonton

Crack

----------


## jabir

crick

----------


## uncle junior

Click

----------


## jabir

clock

----------


## happynz

cocky

----------


## jabir

crock

----------


## happynz



----------


## bobo746

rocks
 :thrashi:

----------


## jabir

stock

----------


## happynz

knots

----------


## uncle junior



----------


## jabir

stain

----------


## happynz

Santo!

----------


## jabir

toast

----------


## uncle junior

Roast

----------


## jabir

store

----------


## happynz



----------


## uncle junior

crust

----------


## Wonton

Rusty

----------


## jabir

strut

----------


## bobo746

trout

----------


## Wonton

Route

----------


## uncle junior

Grout

----------


## bobo746

route

----------


## Stretchy

Truer.

----------


## jabir

tuner

----------


## Wonton

Nertz

----------


## uncle junior

Hertz

----------


## happynz

three

----------


## uncle junior

Heart

----------


## jabir

stare

----------


## happynz

taste

----------


## jabir

stoat

----------


## bobo746

stout

----------


## Stretchy

Toast.

----------


## happynz

boats

----------


## uncle junior

Moats

----------


## happynz

mates

----------


## uncle junior

Maths

----------


## happynz



----------


## Stretchy

Meals.

----------


## jabir

small

----------


## happynz

slams

----------


## Wonton

Lambs

----------


## bobo746

blame

----------


## uncle junior

Blaze

----------


## happynz



----------


## jabir

dealt

----------


## happynz

bleat

----------


## Stretchy

Blast.

----------


## happynz



----------


## Wonton

Plate

----------


## happynz



----------


## jabir

plain

----------


## uncle junior

Plaid

----------


## melvin

dials

----------


## bobo746

vials

----------


## happynz

lives

----------


## bobo746

slave

----------


## Stretchy

Loves.

----------


## happynz

Votes

----------


## uncle junior

voles

----------


## happynz

slope

----------


## Stretchy

Tease.

----------


## happynz

steam

----------


## uncle junior

Feast

----------


## happynz

staff

----------


## jabir

taffy

----------


## bobo746

daffy

----------


## bobo746



----------


## jabir



----------


## bobo746

jafar

----------


## happynz

ajarn

----------


## uncle junior



----------


## bobo746

narra

----------


## Airportwo

Radar

----------


## happynz

Award

----------


## uncle junior

Drawl

----------


## jabir

brawl

----------


## happynz



----------


## uncle junior

Rally

----------


## Stretchy

Early.

----------


## Wonton

Years

----------


## jabir

share

----------


## uncle junior

shore

----------


## Stretchy

Short.

----------


## happynz

trash

----------


## bobo746

crash

----------


## happynz



----------


## bobo746

pears

----------


## uncle junior

Speak

----------


## Stretchy

Spear.

----------


## happynz

pairs

----------


## Stretchy

Spare.

----------


## Airportwo

Arses!

----------


## Wonton

Asses

----------


## uncle junior

Passe

----------


## happynz

paste

----------


## Rusty Rebar

pasta

----------


## Wonton

Tapes

----------


## happynz

piste

----------


## Stretchy

Steps.

----------


## happynz

steep



Baldwin St. Dunedin

----------


## bobo746

steed

----------


## Stretchy

Dates.

----------


## bobo746

taste

----------


## Stretchy

Stare.

----------


## bobo746

stars

----------


## happynz



----------


## Stretchy

Tamer.

----------


## happynz

eater

----------


## Stretchy

Treat.

----------


## uncle junior

Tract

----------


## Wonton

Actor

----------


## Stretchy

Roast.

----------


## uncle junior

stork

----------


## bobo746

rocks

----------


## Stretchy

Cocks.

----------


## uncle junior

Cooks

----------


## Wonton

Sooky

----------


## happynz

shook

----------


## bobo746

shock

----------


## uncle junior

Shack

----------


## happynz



----------


## Stretchy

Brash.

----------


## uncle junior

Shard

----------


## Wonton

Shade

----------


## uncle junior

Shake

----------


## happynz

shack

----------


## uncle junior

shuck

----------


## happynz

husks

----------


## uncle junior

busks

----------


## bobo746

tusks

----------


## Stretchy

Tasks.

----------


## bobo746

tacks

----------


## uncle junior

Stick

----------


## bobo746

kicks

----------


## happynz

stick

----------


## uncle junior

Chits

----------


## happynz

sight

----------


## bobo746

light

----------


## happynz

tight

----------


## bobo746

fight

----------


## happynz

fifth

----------


## bobo746

filth

----------


## uncle junior

firth

----------


## bobo746

first
 :goldcup:  :goldcup:

----------


## Stretchy

Trips.

----------


## uncle junior

Split

----------


## happynz

plots

----------


## bobo746

sloth

----------


## happynz



----------


## Stretchy

Spool.

----------


## uncle junior

Spoon

----------


## happynz

poops

----------


## melvin

props

----------


## happynz



----------


## melvin

ropes
....

----------


## happynz

sperm

----------


## uncle junior

Pelts

----------


## happynz



----------


## uncle junior

Flats

----------


## melvin

stalk

----------


## uncle junior

Stack

----------


## happynz

^ Where did you get that picture of heaven?   :Very Happy: 

...chats...

----------


## bobo746



----------


## uncle junior

Hitch

----------


## Stretchy

Bitch.

----------


## uncle junior

Batch

----------


## happynz

watch (Oris Sixty-five)



...if I had a spare US$1200 lying about I’d get one.

----------


## melvin

latch  (or hatch if latch used already)

----------


## happynz

cloth

----------


## uncle junior

Sloth

----------


## bobo746

lotus

----------


## brettandlek

Sluts

----------


## melvin

slots

----------


## uncle junior

slits

----------


## bobo746



----------


## happynz

tiles

----------


## uncle junior

Tills

----------


## melvin

lists

----------


## happynz



----------


## uncle junior

Hills

----------


## melvin

shell

----------


## happynz



----------


## uncle junior

Jello

----------


## melvin

cello

----------


## Wonton

leola

----------


## uncle junior

Leona

----------


## happynz

loans

----------


## uncle junior

Loads

----------


## melvin

toads

----------


## bobo746

roads

----------


## melvin

roast

----------


## uncle junior

Toast

----------


## happynz

coast

----------


## bobo746

stock

----------


## uncle junior

stick

----------


## Wonton

Trick

----------


## bobo746

brick

----------


## happynz

birch

----------


## uncle junior



----------


## happynz



----------


## bobo746

reach

----------


## uncle junior

Ranch

----------


## happynz

chain

----------


## Stretchy

Slots.

----------


## uncle junior

> chain


chins

----------


## bobo746

shine

----------


## shobian

> shine



Niche

----------


## happynz

China

----------


## melvin

incas

----------


## uncle junior

Since

----------


## melvin

scone

----------


## bobo746

stone

----------


## Maanaam

nosed

----------


## uncle junior

Posed

----------


## melvin

drops

----------


## Wonton

Ropes

----------


## uncle junior

Pones

----------


## happynz

spoon

----------


## uncle junior



----------


## happynz



----------


## uncle junior



----------


## happynz

stout

----------


## uncle junior

Spout

----------


## happynz

coups

----------


## melvin

cours

----------


## uncle junior



----------


## Maanaam

Boors

----------


## uncle junior

Boars

----------


## bobo746

bears

----------


## Stretchy

Robes.

----------


## happynz

oboes

----------


## bobo746

boors

----------


## happynz

roots

----------


## uncle junior

hoots

----------


## happynz

stoop

----------


## uncle junior

Strop

----------


## happynz

trots

----------


## NamPikToot

prods

----------


## jabir

difficult, innit...

drips

----------


## StrontiumDog

strip

----------


## Stretchy

Print.

----------


## uncle junior

pints

----------


## bobo746

pants

----------


## happynz



----------


## bobo746

skank

----------


## happynz

shank

----------


## uncle junior

shark

----------


## happynz

shart

----------


## uncle junior

Heart

----------


## melvin

tares

----------


## jabir

scare



?? pic shows only before posting ??

scary!

----------


## happynz

scars

----------


## uncle junior

Carts

----------


## happynz

Stark

----------


## bobo746

tanks

----------


## happynz



----------


## docmartin

Scant

----------


## happynz



----------


## docmartin

Rants

----------


## jabir

stare

----------


## docmartin

Bears

----------


## happynz

arses

----------


## uncle junior

Parse

----------


## happynz

sperm

----------


## uncle junior

Ramps

----------


## bobo746

marsh

----------


## happynz

charm

----------


## uncle junior

cramp

----------


## happynz

^ great band.

*clamp*

----------


## uncle junior

Clump



somebody uploaded a pic of a clump o dirt to the internet.......lol

----------


## happynz

Plump

----------


## uncle junior

Flump

----------


## happynz

plums

----------


## melvin

sumps

----------


## uncle junior

Humps

----------


## bobo746

dumps  :poo:  :poo:  :poo:

----------


## happynz



----------


## melvin

pumas

----------


## uncle junior

Sumac

----------


## melvin

smuck

----------


## happynz

mucus

----------


## SoiNongbua

camus

----------


## uncle junior

scrum

----------


## happynz

Crump

----------


## uncle junior

scrub

----------


## happynz

Crush

----------


## david44

Rucks

----------


## melvin

bucks

----------


## uncle junior

Backs

----------


## happynz



----------


## uncle junior

Stack

----------


## Troy

Coast

----------


## happynz

shoat

----------


## uncle junior

Short

----------


## bobo746

snort

----------


## happynz

norks

----------


## uncle junior

Dorks

----------


## bobo746

corks

----------


## Troy

Crock..

----------


## uncle junior

Rocky

----------


## happynz



----------


## SoiNongbua

Picky

----------


## uncle junior

Ricky

----------


## Troy

Trick...

----------


## melvin

brick

----------


## uncle junior

Brack

----------


## happynz



----------


## bobo746

grabs

----------


## uncle junior

Barge

----------


## bobo746



----------


## uncle junior

green

----------


## happynz

verge

----------


## bobo746

greed

----------


## melvin

creed

----------


## happynz



----------


## melvin

decks

----------


## bobo746

necks

----------


## uncle junior



----------


## happynz

Speck

----------


## jabir



----------


## happynz



----------


## uncle junior



----------


## melvin

check

----------


## happynz

Cheek

----------


## uncle junior

Creek

----------


## jabir

Croke

----------


## happynz

choke

----------


## uncle junior

Chook

----------


## melvin

hooks

----------


## bobo746

shoot

----------


## jabir



----------


## bobo746

stout

----------


## uncle junior



----------


## Stretchy

Spurt.

----------


## uncle junior

Sport

----------


## jabir

sprat

----------


## uncle junior



----------


## melvin

talks

----------


## bobo746

walks

----------


## jabir

Swank

----------


## melvin

knows

----------


## bobo746

snows

----------


## jabir

snogs

----------


## uncle junior

sings

----------


## jabir

Ignes

----------


## NamPikToot

Sting

----------


## jabir

stink

----------


## uncle junior

Knots

----------


## melvin

snort

----------


## bobo746

snore

----------


## melvin

earns

----------


## jabir

roans

----------


## melvin

rants

----------


## bobo746

stare

----------


## uncle junior

Stark

----------


## melvin

racks ..

----------


## bobo746

scare

----------


## uncle junior

Cures

----------


## jabir

score

----------


## uncle junior

cored

----------


## NamPikToot

cores

----------


## bobo746

ropes

----------


## uncle junior

Press

----------


## bobo746

dress

----------


## uncle junior

Cress

----------


## jabir

cross

----------


## bobo746

roses

----------


## uncle junior

Rises

----------


## jabir

spies

----------


## melvin

piers

----------


## uncle junior

Tiers

----------


## jabir

store

----------


## uncle junior



----------


## jabir

rites

----------


## uncle junior

sitar

----------


## jabir

strip

----------


## melvin

strap

----------


## jabir

strop

----------


## melvin

traps

----------


## jabir

spurt

----------


## melvin

parts

----------


## uncle junior

Stair

----------


## jabir

stare

----------


## bobo746

rests

----------


## uncle junior

Stern

----------


## jabir



----------


## bobo746

I could have^
units

----------


## uncle junior

Bunts...... ::chitown::

----------


## bobo746

hunts

----------


## uncle junior

Punts

----------


## bobo746

stuns

----------


## uncle junior

Funts

----------


## jabir

kunts

----------


## uncle junior

kuntz

----------


## jabir



----------


## happynz

Tunic

----------


## melvin

tonic

----------


## bobo746

sonic

----------


## jabir

scone

----------


## bobo746



----------


## uncle junior

stove

----------


## jabir

steve

----------


## melvin

vests

----------


## jabir

stave

----------


## uncle junior

sieve

----------


## happynz



----------


## uncle junior

Venus

----------


## bobo746

nurse

----------


## happynz

stern

----------


## uncle junior

Turns

----------


## jabir

spurn

----------


## happynz

runes

----------


## melvin

ruins

----------


## uncle junior

Bruin

----------


## jabir



----------


## bobo746

train

----------


## jabir

Ranst (Belgium)

----------


## uncle junior

Stain

----------


## jabir

(fungus) gnats

----------


## bobo746

goats

----------


## jabir

oasts

----------


## uncle junior

Coast

----------


## jabir

stack

----------


## uncle junior

Stuck

----------


## jabir

Chutz

----------


## melvin

chute

----------


## bobo746

teach

----------


## uncle junior



----------


## jabir

death

----------


## uncle junior

Heath

----------


## jabir



----------


## uncle junior



----------


## jabir

Darth

----------


## melvin

darts

----------


## uncle junior

Trade

----------


## happynz

bread

----------


## jabir

bride

----------


## happynz

^ rider

----------


## melvin

wider

----------


## uncle junior

wader

----------


## happynz



----------


## melvin

rider

----------


## happynz

dryer

----------


## uncle junior



----------


## jabir



----------


## uncle junior



----------


## jabir

Terry

----------


## uncle junior

Teary

----------


## melvin

years

----------


## uncle junior



----------


## Pokey Bernstein

spray

----------


## Wonton

Spare

----------


## Pokey Bernstein

stare.....

----------


## Wonton

Taste

----------


## uncle junior

Baste

----------


## jabir



----------


## Pokey Bernstein

beast.........

----------


## Loy Toy

Boast.....................

----------


## uncle junior



----------


## bobo746

roast

----------


## melvin

store ..

----------


## NamPikToot

Stork

----------


## jabir

stark

----------


## uncle junior

Krait

----------


## jabir



----------


## uncle junior

Frack

----------


## melvin

racks

----------


## NamPikToot

craps

----------


## jabir

crops

----------


## melvin

ropes

----------


## jabir

Spire (of industry)

----------


## uncle junior



----------


## Wonton

Horse

----------


## jabir

(Pyramid at abu) Roash

----------


## uncle junior

Roach

----------


## jabir

poach

----------


## NamPikToot

Loach

----------


## jabir

larch

----------


## uncle junior

Lurch

----------


## happynz

curly

----------


## NamPikToot

Burly

----------


## happynz

ruble

----------


## uncle junior

Rebel

----------


## happynz

beers

----------


## uncle junior

Bears






> ???wtf with the images 555


 spent a couple minutes trying to figure out what the connection was

----------


## happynz



----------


## uncle junior

Barge






serious image upload problems

----------


## jabir

Borge (Victor)

----------


## uncle junior

Forge

----------


## happynz



----------


## bobo746

route

----------


## NamPikToot

Roule

----------


## uncle junior



----------


## NamPikToot

Louse

----------


## happynz

loupe

----------


## uncle junior

Coupe

----------


## russellsimpson

coups

----------


## VocalNeal

soups

----------


## jabir



----------


## VocalNeal

Not sure how you get to the above from "soups" but I'll play along with the jump.

----------


## uncle junior

^Soups>spuds

spars....

----------


## happynz

parse

----------


## jabir

ropes

----------


## NamPikToot

scope

----------


## happynz

scoop

----------


## NamPikToot

sloop

----------


## uncle junior

Poops

----------


## NamPikToot

Pools

----------


## jabir

poles

----------


## uncle junior

Holes

----------


## happynz

hotel

----------


## uncle junior



----------


## Pokey Bernstein

melts..........

----------


## uncle junior

molts

----------


## happynz

stool

----------


## uncle junior

fools

----------


## happynz

foals

----------


## NamPikToot

Coals

----------


## uncle junior



----------


## happynz



----------


## uncle junior

Scope

----------


## uncle junior

slope

----------


## jabir



----------


## happynz

poops

----------


## NamPikToot

Loops

our very own...

----------


## uncle junior

scoop

----------


## happynz

spoon

----------


## VocalNeal

noose

----------


## uncle junior

Moose

----------


## happynz



----------


## VocalNeal

Tomes

----------


## happynz

smite

----------


## uncle junior

Smith

----------


## happynz



----------


## uncle junior

Think

----------


## NamPikToot

Stink

----------


## jabir

minsk

----------


## VocalNeal



----------


## uncle junior

skink

----------


## happynz

knish

----------


## uncle junior

shank

----------


## happynz



----------


## jabir

shine

----------


## Wonton

Hinee

----------


## uncle junior



----------


## happynz

shine

----------


## NamPikToot

Shite

----------


## happynz

these

----------


## uncle junior

Those

----------


## happynz

shoot

----------


## knowsitlike

Tooth

----------


## jabir

mouth

----------


## uncle junior

youth

----------


## melvin

south

----------


## uncle junior

house

----------


## jabir

douse

----------


## uncle junior



----------


## happynz

moose

----------


## uncle junior

goose....

----------


## jabir

hoose ('scuse the vernacular)

----------


## happynz

hoser (since we're using the vernacular)   :Very Happy:

----------


## uncle junior

Short

----------


## jabir

thorp

----------


## happynz

Porch

----------


## uncle junior

Pooch

----------


## jabir

pouch

----------


## happynz

:Sombrero:

----------


## jabir



----------


## melvin

packs

----------


## happynz

chaps

----------


## uncle junior

chips

----------


## jabir

chops

----------


## happynz



----------


## uncle junior

^nuthin there



chops >

Spock

----------


## happynz

spork

----------


## uncle junior

spook

----------


## happynz

pools

----------


## NamPikToot

Spool

----------


## jabir

^??

spoil

----------


## happynz

boils

----------


## raycarey

bills

----------


## jabir

bilks

----------


## happynz

skill

----------


## jabir



----------


## happynz

scull

----------


## uncle junior

Lulls

----------


## jabir

gulls

----------


## happynz

slugs

----------


## NamPikToot

Plugs

----------


## raycarey

slurp

----------


## uncle junior

lumps

----------


## happynz

Pumps

----------


## jabir

plump

(doesn't show but she might be)

----------


## happynz

plums

----------


## uncle junior

slums

----------


## jabir

slump

----------


## uncle junior

clump

----------


## jabir

lumpy

(doesn't show but she might be)

----------


## uncle junior

Limpy

----------


## jabir

slimy

----------


## uncle junior

smile

 :Smile:

----------


## jabir

limey

----------


## raycarey

^
great movie.

miles

----------


## uncle junior

mules

----------


## happynz

mutes

----------


## jabir

strum

----------


## happynz

smart

----------


## uncle junior

Storm

----------


## happynz

strop

----------


## uncle junior

Parts

----------


## happynz

spats

----------


## raycarey

pasta

----------


## jabir



----------


## happynz

piste

----------


## uncle junior



----------


## jabir

steep

----------


## happynz

peels

----------


## jabir



----------


## happynz

sleep

----------


## jabir

pulse

----------


## happynz

spiel

----------


## jabir

pails

----------


## melvin

slaps

----------


## MarilynMonroe

palms..

----------


## Eddie Booth

Limps

----------


## Wonton

Pimps

----------


## jabir

pumps

----------


## NamPikToot

Rumps

----------


## Alvin

slump

----------


## NamPikToot

Slurp

----------


## Eddie Booth

Plums

----------


## Stretchy

Plump

----------


## jabir

plume

----------


## melvin

lumen

----------


## Shutree

lemon

----------


## Wonton

Money money money

----------


## jabir



----------


## docmartin

Horny

----------


## Shutree

Rhino

----------


## Shutree

Minor

----------


## reinvented

Miner

----------


## deeks

> Miner


Brine

----------


## Shutree

Brain

----------


## Stretchy

Brand

----------


## happynz

Braid

----------


## Stretchy

Diary

----------


## happynz

Drain

----------


## strigils

Grain

----------


## happynz

Range

----------


## strigils

singe

----------


## deeks

> Range


Angle
Stiggy changed 2 letters.

----------


## Stretchy

Ankle

----------


## Shutree

Knelt

----------


## deeks

> Knelt


Leant

----------


## happynz

Aren't

----------


## deeks

? does the ' matter?

----------


## deeks

Just in-case. 




> Leant


Slant

----------


## happynz

Snail

----------


## havnfun

> Snail



Alien :Smile:

----------


## havnfun

> Alien


Leant

----------


## havnfun

> Leant



Steal

----------


## WilliamBlake

Alert

----------


## happynz

trial

----------


## WilliamBlake

Laird

----------


## reinvented

Dairy

----------


## WilliamBlake

Raids

----------


## happynz

drain

----------


## WilliamBlake

Rains

----------


## havnfun

Stain

----------


## happynz

nasty

----------


## havnfun

Yeast

LOL :smiley laughing:  kinda works together?

----------


## happynz

state

----------


## havnfun

> state


This one works together too :Smile: 

Beast

----------


## Stretchy

Steam

----------


## havnfun

> Steam


Atoms or Stamp

----------


## happynz

Santo

----------


## WilliamBlake

Panto (pantomime)

----------


## happynz

point

----------


## WilliamBlake

opine

----------


## Stretchy

Piano

----------

